# 12 inches in 12 months - 2014



## fancypants007 (Apr 23, 2013)

*This challenge has been extended to include 2014 and beyond. * 

I hesitated and hesitated to start this thread because so many are on the NJoy Hair Growth challenge, however I was so encouraged by Inspired's success that I decided to start this challenge again but for 2013. I think she has some very good techniques/methods. Technically I started this challenge on April 15th and I was just going to do it myself. But it's always nice to have support from others, which is why I'm giving a shout out to any who are interested in joining me in this challenge. Inspired instructions/rules stays the same except it’s modified for 2013. It’s a little into the year, but let’s do it!

Check-In: April 30, 2013 / May 1, 2014

'Thank' this post to join  

You may use all or some of these methods listed below:

1. Scalp massages everyday we should be moisturising everyday even with protective styling so take a few minutes to massage your scalp with your fingers!). If you have soreness, avoid that area of your head and/or do it more gentler like a relaxing gentle massage, these few minutes could be your relaxation and reflection or the day  I suggest incorporating oils, e.g a carrier oil mixed with essential oil. My carrier oil will be castor oil and trying mixing it with different essential oils e.g peppermint.
2. Protective styles/low manipulation styles at at least 3 to 5 days out of the week.*
3. No heat until April 30, 2014.*Exceptions for special occasions and if so, stretch out your hair first using Curlformers and/or overnight twist outs/braid outs (detangle first), unravel in the morning, spritz with water spray, blow dry on low heat and always use lots of heat protection! Only use heat if you have to.
4. Mild exercise often, this could be in the form of a brisk walk daily. Alter/cater for your wants/needs.
5. Incorporate either the Green House Effect or baggying method nightly/weekly (depends on what styles you'll be having)
6. Only get trims when necessary and if so use the "search and destroy" method.
7. Moisturize and seal everyday.
8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep conditioning, pre-poo if you must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling), make sure to detangle (includes finger combing) and divide hair into sections when washing it.*
9. In the winter month when wearing hats, wear either a silk bonnet underneath the hat OR have silk lining in the hat to protect hair.
10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!
11. Drink lots of water I can assure you that if it wasn't for water, my hair wouldn't have grown to the length it is now. Drink it anyways for your health. Water allows the nutrients to circulate throughout your body.
12. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. Make sure to try and incorporate many fruits and vegetables a day. Some foods that really promote hair growth: fish (omega 3 fatty acids), eggs (omega three fatty acids), oranges (full of vitamin c), nuts (particularly almonds which strengthen hair and produces a shine), carrots (full of vitamin A and makes hair shiny), broccoli (calcium), spinach, bananas (full of biotin), meat/fish (protein), etc. As for vegetables, even if you don't like them now, your taste buds will adapt to the tastes and you may start to love them!
13. Take a daily multi-vitamin.
14. Use a growth aid. It can be anything from, e.g CastorOil/JBCO etc *- the list is endless.
15. Reduce stress. Don't worry, be happy! Yoga, meditation, relaxing, simply reduce it because it can slow down hair growth. SLEEP. SMILE. BREATHE  - scalp massages in #1 can help!
16. If you are relaxed/texlaxed/transitioning, try your best to stretch your relaxers to as long as you feel is reasonable. Simply try to keep your hair in the best shape possible.
17. Every day, say a positive affirmation about yourself to motivate yourself. If you believe, YOU ARE.
18. Every two months (end of that month) do a length check to see how you are coming along.*
19. Every month simply post on the wall on how you're doing, how much growth you have had etc
20. (20 for 2012!) Last but not least, we are a community, come back to this post as often as possible (I will be checking/posting EVERY day!) to offer/seek support, post any new tips/finds and positive motivational comments (I shall be doing this!).

DATES:

April 30, 2013/ May 1, 2014:

Current Length:
Goal:
Starting Pic: (optional if you don't want to post online, but make sure you take one for your own sake)

I didn't ask for a regimen as I'm hoping you'll be doing most of the above, otherwise please feel free to post your regimen or even better, put it in your signature.

June 30th 2013: Next check-in.

August 30th 2013: Picture check-in. (optional, but still check in)

April 30, 2014:*
Final comparison and update. 
--
I’m so excited about starting this challenge. Hopefully I will post a pic in June of where I started and the progress I'm making. Look for the pics in June. I will be back. 

Current length: MBL
Goal: Waist length without stretching
Starting Pic:


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Good luck! I couldnt manage no heat for a whole year but if I could then I'd join.


----------



## daae (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in. 
Lets see where i am at the end of the year....

Current length : APL
Goal Length : WL


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in!

Current Length: BSL
Goal: TBL 
Regimen: 

Twice a week:

- HOT with steam for thirty minutes
- dc with steam for an hour 
- m&s, then retwist hair; leave hair alone till next wash day
- put on a wig when leaving the house (I wear a silk beanie under the wig).

I plan on incorporating:
- protective styles/low manipulation
- no heat
- exercise 6 days a week
- no trims
- cover my hair with a silk beanie at night
- drink water
- take multi vitamin

Starting picture is attached...


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Didn't participate in the last one but I'll give this one a go since I do quite a lot of what's on the list already.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hullo, I would love to join
My regimen, sulphate free shampoo and protein conditioner once a week. Moisturise and seal daily. cowash biweekly. 99% protective styles. 100% heat. free. drink 2.1 litres of water daily. 

Things i have to add
Multivitamin
Pre poo
Scalp massage_I have a bottle of castor oil somewhere, ifs not JBCO but it'll do, if i use this for my scalp massages i'll be killing two birds with one stone for my growth aid too_
Growth aid
GHE/baggying _Actually my hairs really fine and i think this overnight or for an extended amount of time will make my hair waaaay mushy. when and m&s at night i'll stick a heat cap on for ten minutes before i go to bed._
Healthier diet ( its okay but not great)
excercise ( i do some, but nt enough)
Positive affirmation


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Current Length: EL
Goal: BSB
Starting Pic: 


*What I Will do to Reach My Goal:*
1. Scalp massages 4x a week/inversion poses
2. Moisturize and seal daily
3. Protective styles/low manipulation styles 5 days a week
4. No heat 
5. Exercise 4x a week; yoga/walking
6. Baggy/GHE 4x a week 
7. Dust every 8 to 12 weeks
8. Wash in sections and finger detangle
9. Sleep with a bonnet
10. Up water intake
11. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. 
12. Take a daily multi-vitamin.
13. Use a growth aid. 
14. Reduce stress. Yoga, meditation, relaxing, 
15. Stretch my hair color as long as possible.
16. Visualize hair growth 3x a week
17. Do weekly DCs and monthly protein
18. Every two months do a length check 
19. Update thread monthly
20. Cowash 1x to 2x a week
21. Finalize regimen products
22. Use supplements: Biotin, MSM, Kelp, Wheatgrass, herbal teas


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in!!! I've been waiting for this! 

My starting pics/regimen are on the way! I just got a fresh trim (2-3in) which felt good but was a little devasting. Anyway, this minor setback is for a BIG come up!


----------



## PennyK (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I wanna join! I just lurked around on the 2012 thread  My personal 90 day challenge ends in a few days so I'll just overlap and use my length update pic for the ending of that and the beginning of this. I only need 4-5 more inches for my goal, but I'll take everything I can get 

To add:
I'm currently at MBL and I'm slowly workin my way to WL. I'm hoping that these added measures (scalp massages & GHE) will help me reach my goal. I sort of already do everything else.







Couple more inches to WL!!!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Holding my spot...starting pics to come later this week, along with the other info.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> Didn't participate in the last one but I'll give this one a go since I do quite a lot of what's on the list already.



Exactly how I feel. It's not just about applying growth oil to your scalp and massaging. She has so many good techniques/methods. I'm serious about this challenge and hopefully will see some good progress. I know now how to post pictures and I never documented my hair journey before so I'm really excited come June to post pics of where I started and where I am. Looking forward to seeing your progress too!


----------



## naturalpride (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I want to join.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hullo, I would love to join
> My regimen, sulphate free shampoo and protein conditioner once a week. Moisturise and seal daily. cowash biweekly. 99% protective styles. 100% heat. free. drink 2.1 litres of water daily.
> 
> Things i have to add
> ...



You can do what you can. Inspired stated that you can incorporate some or all of her suggestions into your regime. Personally I don't prepoo. I only do this when I come out of my plaits/braids which is once a month.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mane Event said:


> I'm in!!! I've been waiting for this!
> 
> My starting pics/regimen are on the way! I just got a fresh trim (2-3in) which felt good but was a little devasting. Anyway, this minor setback is for a BIG come up!



I'm glad you're in. I saw your post about starting this challenge for 2013. I guess I was waiting for you or someone else to start it, but what the heck, we're in. I'm soooo excited about this challenge. Let's stay connected.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



jesusislove1526 said:


> Holding my spot...starting pics to come later this week, along with the other info.



Good! Looking forward to additional info.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just wanted to add something additional that I will be doing once a month and that is using Roux Porosity Control conditioner. There are many different ways to use it. Here is a link if you're interested http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2008/09/porosity-control-conditioner-101.html 

It's also important to keep scalp clean. Since my protective style will be plaits/braids, I use witch hazel every AM and apply to scalp only with cotton ball. On Wednesdays, I give myself an Ayurvedic Scalp Cleanse. I tried this this morningt and it felt good. I poured tea over my head at least 3 times, left it on while I showered and then rinsed off. My scalp is tingly. Her is the link if you're interested. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrCCSMSIzIQ 
These are just a few additional things I will be doing, but for the most part I'm sticking to Inspired's rules for this challenge. Wish everyone the best!


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 Looking forward to 12 in 12! 

TBH, I haven't been taking progress pics but I can take some measurements and track my progress that way. I have no plans to use any kind of heat on any part of my hair before HL.

My basic regimen has stayed the same which is pre-poo, wash and DC weekly and moisturise nightly. I PS daily, only comb 1x a week or every other week. The only thing I have added since my BC is oiling my scalp with castor oil because it was very dry and I wanted to thicken my hair even more. 

From the list , the only things I don't do are 5 because I just can't be bothered and 9 because it doesn't apply. The rest I do without thinking about it really.


----------



## candie19 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*current length*: an inch above arm pit
*goal*: mid back length
*reggie*: 
-alternate each wash day with Joico K-Pak and moisture recovery line
- only wash hair once a week
- seal my ends every night and morning (if I have time) 
- LOC method every night 
- GHE 3x a week
-protective style 5 days a week
- take multivitamin
- juice everyday
-maintain water intake (6 bottles a day)


----------



## kennylee2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am in. I did the BC yesterday so my profile pic is veerrry current lol.  I am doing most of what is suggested......so let's see


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So after 4+ years and many, many bandwagons  (incl a BKT nightmare),  I’ve learned a lot and I’m ready to start retaining length again! 

I had an epiphany thanks to another thread about Unicorns & Lead hair…Anyway, I realized that each time I went for a _“trim” _the stylist was cutting ALL my hair to the shortest layer!!!! I always wanted my hair to look healthy regardless of length but this board has proven that’s possible without always cutting “see-through” hair! I've been allowing the stylest to cut all my hair to the shortest layer the past 4 years! !  

I’ve been 1-2” away from BSL and just when I was close, I was back in the salon chair getting my hair laid and.....BAM  another “trim” 3-4” gone like that! 

I love the thickness of a blunt cut but I’m done with getting my haircut at the salon. I’m going to start dusting on my own (w/ the help of hubby) to retain length.  

*Current Length - barely passed SL
Goal length - BSL*

Starting Pic - My most recent see-thru salon haircut perplexederplexed
April 3rd, 2013



]


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Current Length: CBL about 2" away from APL
Goal:MBL 
Starting Pic: I'll be back later to post my starting pic
Regimen: Pretty much exactly what the OP posted. 
This is exciting! Let's get some good growth!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Like PennyK, I too have been lurking on the 2012 challenge and like others have stated, I 'm working on a lot of this already.  I just really need a good PS.  I like wigging it, but need to find a softer, gentler wig cap that allows my scalp to breath.  Any suggestions?

I need to start, or start back with, #s 4, 5, 6, 12 and 15.  So hold my place!


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I was not going to post a pic of my hair until June because I was a little embarrassed because some of my ends are "see-through" but you ladies have encouraged me. I will see where I am in June when I post a pic for the 2 month check in. I never documented my hair journey before so I'm excited to see pics that shows the progress I'm/we're making.  Thanks for your support. Here is my starting pic.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 26, 2013)

I wanna join!!!!

Here is my starting pic


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



jesusislove1526 said:


> Holding my spot...starting pics to come later this week, along with the other info.



So here it is--
Current Length: MBL-back, BSB/BSL-sides, APL/BSB-front
Goal: WHIP L-back, MBL-sides, BSL-front
Starting Pic: collage below

I do most of the things on the list anyway, but I need to up my exercise.

My primary regimen, in addition to some of the items above:
--95% protective styles-mini braids, twists of different sizes, buns, twistouts
--cowash/DC- 1x per week, moisturizing and light protein conditioners
--shampoo/DC- 1x every 4-5 weeks with loose hair
--GHE-3-5x per week
--Moisturizing and sealing daily-LCO method [3x], regular M&S [4x]

***Sorry for the big hair length check pictures, it is cowash day.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm pretty sure my growth rate has sped up since the beginning of this year and my retention has been quite good. I'm going to start measuring sections of my hair on the 1st of each month in the challenge to check my progress.


----------



## GalbGamary (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am in and I'll start from tomorrow. I'm already doing some of the rules here but I need to focus on my diet now which I'm happy with food suggestions given in the rules! My Current Length: full shoulder length
Goal: full bra length (crossing fingers)


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in! I will not be posting a pic until June (currently in the 2inches in 4 months challenge)


----------



## GalbGamary (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

At the moment my hair is Shoulder Length, relaxed and colored.

I will scalp massage everyday for at least 10mins
I will moisturize and seal in everyday 
I will wrap my hair in satin scarf as much as I can during the day to leave my hair alone by avoiding combing and styling
I will use low heat/ protective styles/low manipulation styles during special occasions
During wash days I will scalp oil and massage and use leave in and seal in then blow dry my hair on cool air to help me keep my hair detangled which minimizes my hair falls while combing
I will workout 6 days a week.
I will Drink at least 2L of water a day.
I will use the Green House Effect on Wednesdays.
I will use the baggying method nightly
I will do Aphogee 2 Step protein treatment every 7 week.
I will do Henna monthly
I will get trims when necessary 
 I will pre-poo with coconut oil and garlic 1hr 2x week
I will DC 2x Week.
 I will sleep using satin scarf and silk pillowcase
 I will have a healthy diet. 
 I will take a daily multi-vitamins and multi-minerals.
I will relax my hair between 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Ci1988 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never joined a challenge on here. I would like to join.  Im currently between bsb and bsl. I will put up a pic later cuz my app on my phone is crashing. Thanks for the challenge


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks all you signees! It's nice to have support. Please keep us posted with any additional tips or suggestions that you think will help us meet our goal early. I started back using the Mane n Tail products. I remember there was someone here called SouthernGirl I think, and she raved about this product. I use the shampoo (even though it does have SLS, I dilute it with water), the conditioner, braid sheen spray (since braids is my protective style), and the detangler. Some people claim that it helps them retain length. Since this is my problem, I'm going to try it out. We want to keep what we grow. I also added caffeine powder to my shampoo and conditioner. Since I'm in braids, I do co-washes on Sat/Wed, but when I come out of the braids in a month, I will wash using shampoo. This is what I found out about caffeine powder:

"This growth treatment requires caffeine powder – you mix four teaspoons of it in eight ounces of shampoo. Basically, you can use this every day and you’ll see some serious growth. You can also mix the caffeine powder in a spray bottle with eight ounces of water, and spritz it on 10-15 minutes before showering. Don’t use this treatment more than once a day, and if you start getting headaches, you’re using too much shampoo or spritz.

Note: Use each time you shampoo but not more than once a day".

Did you notice the point - serious growth. I put 4 tsp in my shampoo and conditioner and I use it on the days I co-wash or shampoo. I ordered my caffeine powder from Amazon. I have other tips I will also share. If anyone else wants to share, please do so. Everyone, we will meet back here at the end of June to compare pics of our progress for 2 months. Wishing all of you the success we want to achieve.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I would love to try and gain 12 inches in 12 months, count me in.


----------



## alive (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I REALLY want to join but i know i can't hang.  
Good luck ladies!!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking in to see how everyone is doing. I am so consistent with this challenge because I really want to try to get an 1inch a month. As soon as I get home I'm oiling my scalp with my sulfur mix and massaging it in. Then I spray my plaits/braids with my moisturising spray mix, put on my plastic cap and satin cap and I'm good to go. I was using NJoy's new hair growth oil, but everytime I used it I would have some kind of reaction. I stopped using it temporarily and starting using MTG. Yes i said it. I remember using this awhile ago and I got some serious growth from it. The smell doesn't bother me that much and in the morning the smell is gone. I use MTG but I mix it with Vitamin E oil and an Ayurvedic oil. It's the weirdest thing because MTG has sulfur too, but I have no reaction from it. I cleanse my scalp every AM using aloe vera gel and 4-5 drops of jojoba oil. My scalp feels refreshed and it helps keep the buildup at bay. I massage it in my scalp before styling my plaits. I do co-washes twice a week using my Mane n Tail conditioner mixed with caffeine powder. I think I'm hyped up because I never kept a hair journey before using pics. I have my starting pic and I will document where I am come June and will certainly post pics of my progress. 

How is everyone's healthy eating coming along? I'm just incorporating a few major protein items in my diet such as Raw Wheat Germ, and eating salmon/tuna 2 or 3 times a week. I'm also incorporating more nuts in my diet. I'm trying to do better with my water intake, but right now I only get down about 51-54 oz. I will also post some unconventional tips that can help accelerate hair growth as well as some hair enhancing recipes. If you remember HairLady Robin Woods from Grow Afro Hair Long webiste. Well when she first started, she had a recipe book that I ordered. I don't believe you can get the recipe book now, but she has some very good recipes. One of them is for the wheat germ muffins. I will come back. Stay tuned!


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;18335779[/USER]]Checking in to see how everyone is doing. I am so consistent with this challenge because I really want to try to get an 1inch a month. As soon as I get home I'm oiling my scalp with my sulfur mix and massaging it in. Then I spray my plaits/braids with my moisturising spray mix, put on my plastic cap and satin cap and I'm good to go. I was using NJoy's new hair growth oil, but everytime I used it I would have some kind of reaction. I stopped using it temporarily and starting using MTG. Yes i said it. I remember using this awhile ago and I got some serious growth from it. The smell doesn't bother me that much and in the morning the smell is gone. I use MTG but I mix it with Vitamin E oil and an Ayurvedic oil. It's the weirdest thing because MTG has sulfur too, but I have no reaction from it. I cleanse my scalp every AM using aloe vera gel and 4-5 drops of jojoba oil. My scalp feels refreshed and it helps keep the buildup at bay. I massage it in my scalp before styling my plaits. I do co-washes twice a week using my Mane n Tail conditioner mixed with caffeine powder. I think I'm hyped up because I never kept a hair journey before using pics. I have my starting pic and I will document where I am come June and will certainly post pics of my progress.
> 
> How is everyone's healthy eating coming along? I'm just incorporating a few major protein items in my diet such as Raw Wheat Germ, and eating salmon/tuna 2 or 3 times a week. I'm also incorporating more nuts in my diet. I'm trying to do better with my water intake, but right now I only get down about 51-54 oz. I will also post some unconventional tips that can help accelerate hair growth as well as some hair enhancing recipes. If you remember HairLady Robin Woods from Grow Afro Hair Long webiste. Well when she first started, she had a recipe book that I ordered. I don't believe you can get the recipe book now, but she has some very good recipes. One of them is for the wheat germ muffins. I will come back. Stay tuned!



If you ever feel up to it try diluting NJoy's oil with a little bit of another oil; try 3 parts NJoy's oil and 1 part of another oil. It may eliminate the reaction. I did this last week and have been able to use it. I won't be able to answer whether it hinders the effectiveness though until the end of the month after I have used it for a while.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I oiled my scalp with diluted NJoy's growth oil on Sunday and Tuesday. I need to improve my process though. Tonight I will oil my crown and edges and baggy. I won't be doing much massaging since my hair is in flat twists. 

I need to improve my vitamin and exercise habit. I need to improve all of my habits


----------



## ProductJunkie (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in! I'll take pics this weekend! I just chopped my hair off a month ago =(


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 1, 2013)

Im doing well with my vitamins, cowashing, moisturizing & sealing, satin bonnet, protective styling, stretching my relaxers, and deep conditioning regularly. I also added rosewater to my regimen with added oils that i use for my new growth to keep her happy 

However..i do need improvement on my diet, exercise, and baggying practices. I also need to up my water intake and scalp massages. May also try the inversion method.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Current Length: Neck Length/gsl
Goal: if I get 12 inches I would be grazing mid-back length which would be my goal
Starting Pic: in my profile album but it is a wet shot. I will post a dry shot when I get a chance.

I think I am well on my way. I gained an inch in March. I am currently in a sew-in which was done 2 weeks ago. My base is lifting from growth and my leave out has grown an inch in the past 2 weeks. My challenge will be when the cold weather returns.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> If you ever feel up to it try diluting NJoy's oil with a little bit of another oil; try 3 parts NJoy's oil and 1 part of another oil. It may eliminate the reaction. I did this last week and have been able to use it. I won't be able to answer whether it hinders the effectiveness though until the end of the month after I have used it for a while.



Thanks for the tip because I ordered 2 bottles. I'm loving Vitamin E oil and they say its moisturising and it helps the blood to circulate. I think I will take your suggestion and mix with Vitamin E oil. Thxs


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I oiled my scalp with diluted NJoy's growth oil on Sunday and Tuesday. I need to improve my process though. Tonight I will oil my crown and edges and baggy. I won't be doing much massaging since my hair is in flat twists.
> 
> I need to improve my vitamin and exercise habit. I need to improve all of my habits



Stay motivated! It doesn't seem like it's an impossibility to get 1 inch a month but we need to stay consistent. I know NJoy got 9-10 inches in 1 year and if I got that I would be satisified but I know her results did not come about my chance. She worked hard and it paid off. This is the encouragement that I'm sending out, let's stay consistent because in April 2014 I want to see some serious hair growth.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Im doing well with my vitamins, cowashing, moisturizing & sealing, satin bonnet, protective styling, stretching my relaxers, and deep conditioning regularly. I also added rosewater to my regimen with added oils that i use for my new growth to keep her happy
> 
> However..i do need improvement on my diet, exercise, and baggying practices. I also need to up my water intake and scalp massages. May also try the inversion method.



"Aplaude........" Very good! Do tell about your rosewater concoction with oils. I was thinking about adding some rosewater to my moisturising spray. Do you buy your rosewater at the Indian store? It's funny you mention inversion methods because this is one of the unconventional tips I want to share. I started doing headstands for 5 minutes everyday. I have a BodyLift that I ordered a number of years ago and it works very well. I keep forgetting to bring the notes I found about how this method can accelerate hair growth. I will try to remember tomorrow and post it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Current Length: Neck Length/gsl
> Goal: if I get 12 inches I would be grazing mid-back length which would be my goal
> Starting Pic: in my profile album but it is a wet shot. I will post a dry shot when I get a chance.
> 
> I think I am well on my way. I gained an inch in March. I am currently in a sew-in which was done 2 weeks ago. My base is lifting from growth and my leave out has grown an inch in the past 2 weeks. My challenge will be when the cold weather returns.



Congratulations! Now that is what I'm talking about. Between the scalp massages, exercise and heathy eating habits, we can achieve this goal of 1 inch a month. It's nice to be concerned about what will happen when cold weather returns, but don't worry. You will cross that bridge when you come to in. Just stay focused and keep doing what you're doing. Well done!


----------



## HoneyA (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Checking in to see how everyone is doing. I am so consistent with this challenge because I really want to try to get an 1inch a month. As soon as I get home I'm oiling my scalp with my sulfur mix and massaging it in. Then I spray my plaits/braids with my moisturising spray mix, put on my plastic cap and satin cap and I'm good to go. I was using NJoy's new hair growth oil, but everytime I used it I would have some kind of reaction. I stopped using it temporarily and starting using MTG. Yes i said it. I remember using this awhile ago and I got some serious growth from it. The smell doesn't bother me that much and in the morning the smell is gone. I use MTG but I mix it with Vitamin E oil and an Ayurvedic oil. It's the weirdest thing because MTG has sulfur too, but I have no reaction from it. I cleanse my scalp every AM using aloe vera gel and 4-5 drops of jojoba oil. My scalp feels refreshed and it helps keep the buildup at bay. I massage it in my scalp before styling my plaits. I do co-washes twice a week using my Mane n Tail conditioner mixed with caffeine powder. I think I'm hyped up because I never kept a hair journey before using pics. I have my starting pic and I will document where I am come June and will certainly post pics of my progress.
> 
> How is everyone's healthy eating coming along? I'm just incorporating a few major protein items in my diet such as Raw Wheat Germ, and eating salmon/tuna 2 or 3 times a week. I'm also incorporating more nuts in my diet. I'm trying to do better with my water intake, but right now I only get down about 51-54 oz. I will also post some unconventional tips that can help accelerate hair growth as well as some hair enhancing recipes. If you remember HairLady Robin Woods from Grow Afro Hair Long webiste. Well when she first started, she had a recipe book that I ordered. I don't believe you can get the recipe book now, but she has some very good recipes. One of them is for the wheat germ muffins. I will come back. Stay tuned!



fancypants007 Been consistent with my regimen: moisturising, DCing, PSing,  oiling with castor oil... I'm adding in a rinse or co-wash mid-week because of my work-outs.

I had to clean up my diet and increase my exercise to help with other health issues.  I'm working out 6x a week now. I do need to drink more water though. I'm taking cod liver oil and flaxseed oil capsules. So all this should help me to grow and retain some inches!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> fancypants007 Been consistent with my regimen: moisturising, DCing, PSing,  oiling with castor oil... I'm adding in a rinse or co-wash mid-week because of my work-outs.
> 
> I had to clean up my diet and increase my exercise to help with other health issues.  I'm working out 6x a week now. I do need to drink more water though. I'm taking cod liver oil and flaxseed oil capsules. So all this should help me to grow and retain some inches!



I'm happy to hear about your consistent efforts. Keep it up! I also was thinking about buying some cod liver oil. I hear it's suppose to be very good for you and contributes to overall health. Next time I'm at Walmart I will pick up some. What brand do you use?


----------



## HoneyA (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I'm happy to hear about your consistent efforts. Keep it up! I also was thinking about buying some cod liver oil. I hear it's suppose to be very good for you and contributes to overall health. Next time I'm at Walmart I will pick up some. What brand do you use?



I use Seven Seas. Been using that since I was a child.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 2, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> "Aplaude........" Very good! Do tell about your rosewater concoction with oils. I was thinking about adding some rosewater to my moisturising spray. Do you buy your rosewater at the Indian store? It's funny you mention inversion methods because this is one of the unconventional tips I want to share. I started doing headstands for 5 minutes everyday. I have a BodyLift that I ordered a number of years ago and it works very well. I keep forgetting to bring the notes I found about how this method can accelerate hair growth. I will try to remember tomorrow and post it. Keep up the good work!



Thanks  

I make my own rosewater..my grandma has a rose bush so. Grabbed a couple roses and put them in a pot with some distilled water. Let it simmer for about 10-15min. Drained and let cool. I then put my rosewater into my old clean s-curl bottle and added some wild growth light oil and some regular wild growth oil...just a few drops will do. I shook up the mix and applied to my NG. Boy oh boy was my NG happy!!!! I will surely be keeping this in my regimen.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> I use Seven Seas. Been using that since I was a child.



Thanks, I will try looking for that particular brand.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Thanks
> 
> I make my own rosewater..my grandma has a rose bush so. Grabbed a couple roses and put them in a pot with some distilled water. Let it simmer for about 10-15min. Drained and let cool. I then put my rosewater into my old clean s-curl bottle and added some wild growth light oil and some regular wild growth oil...just a few drops will do. I shook up the mix and applied to my NG. Boy oh boy was my NG happy!!!! I will surely be keeping this in my regimen.



Now that really sounds interesting! I trust the Heritage brand of rosewater, maybe I purchase some and add to my moisturising mix to see what it does. I understand rosewater is very moisturising and makes the hair soft. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

What multi-vitamin and/or hair vitamin is everyone taking? I can't take the hair and skin combination because it upsets my stomach. Right now I'm taking Trader Joe's Prenatal and its OK, but I'm shopping for something else. Do you think the Hairfinity brand is worthy to consider even though it's expensive?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 2, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> What multi-vitamin and/or hair vitamin is everyone taking? I can't take the hair and skin combination because it upsets my stomach. Right now I'm taking Trader Joe's Prenatal and its OK, but I'm shopping for something else. Do you think the Hairfinity brand is worthy to consider even though it's expensive?



I take Hairfinity. Started taking it at the beginning of my HJ for about 7 months with great results then stopped due to fund issues. Now im back taking Hairfinity and im on bottle 3. I love this supplement. It makes my hair really healthy and my new growth is outta control. Im 9 weeks post and my NG feels as if it is 16 weeks post already. I am going to keep purchasing until i reach the 1 yr mark of Hairfinity. After a year i will assess my results and see if i will continue or not.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I take Hairfinity. Started taking it at the beginning of my HJ for about 7 months with great results then stopped due to fund issues. Now im back taking Hairfinity and im on bottle 3. I love this supplement. It makes my hair really healthy and my new growth is outta control. Im 9 weeks post and my NG feels as if it is 16 weeks post already. I am going to keep purchasing until i reach the 1 yr mark of Hairfinity. After a year i will assess my results and see if i will continue or not.



Thanks for responding. It's a toss between Hairfinity and Treasured Locks. I found another brand that I believe was just launched called African Accel which is specifically for african american women. Anyone else heard of this? http://africanhairaccel.com/


----------



## fancypants007 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I wanted to remind everyone, don't forget those trims. I use my Splitender at least once a month and since I'm in plaits and will only wash my hair once a month this works great. I started cutting my hair according to this schedule. http://www.farmersalmanac.com/calendar/best-days/ 
My next trim is scheduled for May 15th. I also wanted to share something I started doing to stimulate growth. When I come out of braids I detangle my hair using coconut oil which I leave on overnight, but 30 minutes before washing I apply this treatment to my scalp. I'm scared to do it while I'm in braids because I don't want any of the particles of cayenne pepper to get stuck in my hair. If you don't have braids, perhaps it's something you can add to your regime. It helps open up hair follicles to stimulate growth. Apply all over scalp and massage in. You will feel the tingle. Here is the recipe:

"Mix one 12-ounce bottle of apple-cider-vinegar with three tablespoons of cayenne pepper (capsicum). If using other than condiment style cayenne pepper, like the capsules, then beware of the heat units contained. Cayenne supplements are offered in 40,000 to 200,000 heat units. Use the same three tablespoons worth if the cayenne capsules read 40,000 heat units on the label. If using 100,000 heat units capsicum, then reduce the amount of cayenne to the mixture by one half. If using 200,000 heat units, reduce the amount by a quarter. The amount of ginger to add (optional) can be from one tablespoon or more of ginger powder. Ginger will add to the tingling sensation and help reduce the heat from the capsicum while aiding circulation".


----------



## fancypants007 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Still bumping for anymore tips/suggestions on the kind of multivitamin or hair vitamin everyone is using. Does anyone have other tips/suggestions that you do that can help/benefit us all? I will start making my wheat germ muffins that I will eat at least 5 days a week. I will post the recipe next week.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 3, 2013)

I take one a day women. I am considering hairfinity or mineral rich. I also take a garlic pill. I recently started drinking green goodness by boat house


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 3, 2013)

My scalp can be problematic and I focus mainly on that. Healthy scalp = good start. I am in a sew in so I pamper my leave out with coconut oil often and lisa akbari moisture plus


----------



## fancypants007 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I take one a day women. I am considering hairfinity or mineral rich. I also take a garlic pill. I recently started drinking green goodness by boat house



I purchased Mineral Rich but I have not been consistent with taking it. It looks like I'm leaning towards Hairfinity. I use to take them awhile ago, but the multivitamin also sounds good. I think thats one reason while I continued to take the prenatal because it was an overall good vitamin. I will be patient and wait to hear from others before I make my final decision.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> My scalp can be problematic and I focus mainly on that. Healthy scalp = good start. I am in a sew in so I pamper my leave out with coconut oil often and lisa akbari moisture plus



You know your hair better than anyone. I don't have that problem, but I can imagine how stressful that can be. I remember one poster here many moons ago, her name I believe was Adrienne0914 and she had a problematic scalp, but I loved her hair. It was so thick and she grew it to waist length. Here is a link that displays pics of Adrienne's hair journey if you're interested in looking at her progress. http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/1206826
Stay encouraged - keep eyes focus on goal.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks, I enjoyed going through her pics. For me it is more annoying than stressful. I am very optimistic. I have had some improvement with my scalp, I am hoping that once I incorporate a sulfur mixture my scalp issues will cease.


----------



## PennyK (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Still bumping for anymore tips/suggestions on the kind of multivitamin or hair vitamin everyone is using. Does anyone have other tips/suggestions that you do that can help/benefit us all? I will start making my wheat germ muffins that I will eat at least 5 days a week. I will post the recipe next week.



The multivitamin I'm taking is the Vitafusion brand Gummy vitamins . I take biotin for my hair, skin, & nails and I'm happy with the results I've experienced. I grew and retained a lot of hair from my personal challenge (even though I was slacking off toward the end), but I've already started incorporating the new techniques mentioned earlier for this challenge 

Hoping to reach my goal by August if I stay consistent


----------



## Mane Event (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I take Hairfinity. Started taking it at the beginning of my HJ for about 7 months with great results then stopped due to fund issues. Now im back taking Hairfinity and im on bottle 3. I love this supplement. It makes my hair really healthy and my new growth is outta control. Im 9 weeks post and my NG feels as if it is 16 weeks post already. I am going to keep purchasing until i reach the 1 yr mark of Hairfinity. After a year i will assess my results and see if i will continue or not.


 

I'm going to try hairfinity! 
Nothing has come close to nioxin for me but I haven't tried this supplement yet


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 3, 2013)

Mane Event said:


> I'm going to try hairfinity!
> Nothing has come close to nioxin for me but I haven't tried this supplement yet



I think you should try it!! Let us know how you like it!!!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

This week I will be increasing my exercise. I walk to and from work most days but it's more of a leisure walk than a power walk. I will do at least 30 minutes of exercise that will increase my heart rate. I blocked out an hour of time daily to this cause to include warm up and wind down.


----------



## ProductJunkie (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

For vitamins, I take one of the womens one a day... The one for active mind and body I think once a day, Biotin twice a day, B-Complex at night, Krill Oil, and Vitamin C twice a day.  I take biotin twice and the B complex at night because I read you should split your vitamins in half for maximum absorption however, I can't be bothered with a pill cutter and my multivitamin contains caffeine.  I really only care about the biotin, C and B vits so I take those twice.  (I take a lower dosage of biotin at night)


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Now that I'm back from vacation I will be getting back on track. Cutting the sugar, getting back to my supplements, eating right and adding the exercise. 

I'm DCing now and have oiled my scalp with NJoy's growth oil. 

I have to get serious about this 1".


----------



## fancypants007 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> The multivitamin I'm taking is the Vitafusion brand Gummy vitamins . I take biotin for my hair, skin, & nails and I'm happy with the results I've experienced. I grew and retained a lot of hair from my personal challenge (even though I was slacking off toward the end), but I've already started incorporating the new techniques mentioned earlier for this challenge
> 
> Hoping to reach my goal by August if I stay consistent



I've never heard of that brand before. I have to check into it. Is Biotin really that good? What brand of Biotin do you take? I just finished taking Country Life Biotin. Any suggestions?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> This week I will be increasing my exercise. I walk to and from work most days but it's more of a leisure walk than a power walk. I will do at least 30 minutes of exercise that will increase my heart rate. I blocked out an hour of time daily to this cause to include warm up and wind down.



Sounds great! I was thinking the same thing. I do deep breathing exercises, and Callanetics for hips. I started dancing to music for cardio, but I think I need to do this more often to get that blood circulating.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Now that I'm back from vacation I will be getting back on track. Cutting the sugar, getting back to my supplements, eating right and adding the exercise.
> 
> I'm DCing now and have oiled my scalp with NJoy's growth oil.
> 
> I have to get serious about this 1".



Yes, get serious. It's hard work, but it will pay off. I will be taking my plaits/braids down next week and washing and deep conditioning. I can't wait to see my hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Another week has come and gone. I'm still on track and hope all of you are too! Wouldn't you know it I was so busy this weekend that I forgot to bring the recipe for the wheat germ muffins, (I have not made them yet) and the info about the benefits of doing headstands. I try to do headstands 7 days a week for 5 minutes. I consisently oil my scalp with my sulfur mix and spray my braids with my moisturising spray. I was doing cowashes, but I decided not to do any more and just wait until wash day when I take my braids out next week. What I'm doing instead is rinsing my braids under the shower, and of course doing my aloe vera gel and jojoba oil mix and massging this into my scalp to help keep follicles clear. I did take down a few braids over the weekend and there was very little buildup. I keep consistent with my tuna/salmon eating this 2-3 times a week, but I need to add more vegetables and fruits. I also have a recipe for a tuna fruit salad from Robin Wood (HairLady from Growafrohairlong website) recipe book that I will also post. Does anyone have any good recipes for leafy green vegetables and pasta mix or anything else that is good for hair.


----------



## PennyK (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I've never heard of that brand before. I have to check into it. Is Biotin really that good? What brand of Biotin do you take? I just finished taking Country Life Biotin. Any suggestions?



I like taking the gummy multivitamins. I also read somewhere, too, that they're more easily absorbed in the body than regular hard pills. I use the Spring Valley Biotin. I take 1 pill (5000 mcg) in the morning everyday with a Super B-Complex vitamin (Nature Made Valley Brand). That's just what I use and what I've found to work. I definitely wouldn't sleep on biotin. I find it helpful for both my hair & nails.

In my personal challenge, I gained 2 inches in 3 months so I'm hoping that the scalp massages and baggying help me get an inch a month


----------



## fancypants007 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> I like taking the gummy multivitamins. I also read somewhere, too, that they're more easily absorbed in the body than regular hard pills. I use the Spring Valley Biotin. I take 1 pill (5000 mcg) in the morning everyday with a Super B-Complex vitamin (Nature Made Valley Brand). That's just what I use and what I've found to work. I definitely wouldn't sleep on biotin. I find it helpful for both my hair & nails.
> 
> In my personal challenge, I gained 2 inches in 3 months so I'm hoping that the scalp massages and baggying help me get an inch a month



Way to go! Sometimes we think it's impossible to get that many inches, but we can. I read an old post several years ago, where I posted I got 2 inches in 1 month. I had plaits/braids in at the time and I remember using MTG. Getting that blood moving certainly helps alot. I want to keep us all motivated and seeing visuals can be helpful and encouraging. I'm going to post a pic at the end of June irregardless if there is growth or not. Sometimes we benefit in other ways like less shedding, thickness, manageability etc. Please share whatever you feel you've gained in the first 2 months of this challenge.


----------



## PennyK (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Way to go! Sometimes we think it's impossible to get that many inches, but we can. I read an old post several years ago, where I posted I got 2 inches in 1 month. I had plaits/braids in at the time and I remember using MTG. Getting that blood moving certainly helps alot. I want to keep us all motivated and seeing visuals can be helpful and encouraging. I'm going to post a pic at the end of June irregardless if there is growth or not. Sometimes we benefit in other ways like less shedding, thickness, manageability etc. Please share whatever you feel you've gained in the first 2 months of this challenge.



I have to figure out some way to do my inversion. I know you said you were doing hand stands for 5 mins right? I think the main things that aided me were protective styling, daily m&s, and my vitamins.

And you're absolutely right about other benefits to our hair. I did a roller set today and my hair is so soft and there wasn't as much damage to my ends like back in the day. Back then whenever I straightened my hair my split ends would have split ends


----------



## jesusislove1526 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I take the Vitafusion brand Gummy vitamins also, as well as Vitamin B Complex.


----------



## QueenAmaka (May 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in!! 

I'll be using liquid gold sulfur and inversion 7 days per month. I also started exercising regularly last week and plan to up my water intake. I need to be consistent with my vitamins. I wish there was a liquid hair vitamin that actually tasted good. Good luck ladies!

ETA: I also plan to braid my hair in celies and wear wigs. I am loving my hair right now so its hard to put the wigs back on.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey Ladies, 
Hope your well  

Today i'm going to clarify with herbal essences clarifying conditioner (the green one). My hair feels producty and unpleasant and i want a nice fresh start. I've been taking asda hair skin and nails supplements for a week my nails are growing quicker but idk about hair-wise. I've also been doing scalp massages with warm castor oil. again IDk if its doing anything for my hair but it feel sooooooooo goooooood.  and regarding excercise I'm going to take a jog in the park


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> I have to figure out some way to do my inversion. I know you said you were doing hand stands for 5 mins right? I think the main things that aided me were protective styling, daily m&s, and my vitamins.
> 
> And you're absolutely right about other benefits to our hair. I did a roller set today and my hair is so soft and there wasn't as much damage to my ends like back in the day. Back then whenever I straightened my hair my split ends would have split ends



This sounds sooo good and I'm happy for your success. It always lifts my spirits when my hair responds in a positive fashion. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



jesusislove1526 said:


> I take the Vitafusion brand Gummy vitamins also, as well as Vitamin B Complex.



I need to check into these vitamins. B Complex is very good for your hair. Have you ever took Brewer's Yeast which is loaded with B vitamins? The particular brand I use is by Swanson because it has a sweet nutty taste. I'm actually going to add some Brewers Yeast to my wheat germ muffins, (getting hair enhancing  ingredients in one product). I will post the recipe soon.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



QueenAmaka said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> I'll be using liquid gold sulfur and inversion 7 days per month. I also started exercising regularly last week and plan to up my water intake. I need to be consistent with my vitamins. I wish there was a liquid hair vitamin that actually tasted good. Good luck ladies!
> 
> ETA: I also plan to braid my hair in celies and wear wigs. I am loving my hair right now so its hard to put the wigs back on.



I saw the post about Liquid Gold. Do you like it? I know I'm back on MTG and I mix it with other oils and so far it's working great. Two times out of the week I use MTG straight up and I have no allergic reaction to it. I started yesterday back working out on my mini trampoline which I plan to do hopefully 3 times a week. It really got my blood circulating. I did do my headstand yesterday and like I stated previously, it makes it easy because I have this contraction that I believe is discontinued now called BodyLift. The inversion though is just as good. Is this the inversion table you're referring to?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Hope your well
> 
> Today i'm going to clarify with herbal essences clarifying conditioner (the green one). My hair feels producty and unpleasant and i want a nice fresh start. I've been taking asda hair skin and nails supplements for a week my nails are growing quicker but idk about hair-wise. I've also been doing scalp massages with warm castor oil. again IDk if its doing anything for my hair but it feel sooooooooo goooooood.  and regarding excercise I'm going to take a jog in the park



It all sounds very good. We need to have our fingers on the pulse sort of speak regarding our hair. We know when it needs certain procedures/methods. Scalp massages do feel so good. Just keep it up being consistent and we will all get there!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Here is the recipe for wheat germ muffins (makes 24)

2 cups milk (soy is preferred) 
2 eggs (or egg substitute to make 2 eggs) 
6 tablespoons honey 
6 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups wheat germ (i generally use raw wheat germ I purchase at Whole foods)
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 tablespoons baking powder
4T Brewers yeast

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°. Mix all the wet ingredients plus wheat germ together in a large bowl.
In another bowl mix the flour, salt, brewers yeast and baking powder. Add the flour mix to the wheat germ mix and stir very well. Fill your greased muffin tins 3/4 way full with batter. Bake for 10-12 minutes or until a toothpick inserted comes out clean. If desire can add raisins or nuts. You can cut the recipe in half if you want to make only 12. For those who may be adding Brewer's Yeast, see tips/warnings below.

*Tips and Warnings*
If you’re allergic to yeast or prone to yeast infections, you should avoid brewer's yeast. Additionally, if you take medication to control diabetes, check with your health care provider prior to incorporating this supplement in your diet. Brewer’s yeast can interact with certain diabetes medications and result in hypoglycemia, or low blood sugar, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center website. Despite the fact that brewer’s yeast contains most of the B-complex vitamins, it does not contain the essential vitamin B-12, which is primarily found in meat and dairy products. If you’re vegan, don’t look to brewer’s yeast to provide you with B-12.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

As promised this is what I found out about doing headstands:

"Someone who was doing research for a hair manual came across this piece of advice. The more people I talked to about this hair growing method, the more I discovered that this technique actually works. Most women accept hair growth of 6-8 inches per year, the women who incorporated this technique into their hair regime found that their hair was growing 6-8 inches in just six months.... or 12 inches and beyond in a year. This technique is *standing on your head*."

When I found this bit of information I almost fell off my chair. This is our goal wanting to get 12 inches in a year. With everything we're doing, exercising, eating healthy, massaging our scalp with hair growth mix, taking multivitamin or hair vitamin and now this technique, well we will be there before you know it. Let's keep these tips suggestions coming.


----------



## HoneyA (May 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> As promised this is what I found out about doing headstands:
> 
> "Someone who was doing research for a hair manual came across this piece of advice. The more people I talked to about this hair growing method, the more I discovered that this technique actually works. Most women accept hair growth of 6-8 inches per year, the women who incorporated this technique into their hair regime found that their hair was growing 6-8 inches in just six months.... or 12 inches and beyond in a year. This technique is *standing on your head*."
> 
> When I found this bit of information I almost fell off my chair. This is our goal wanting to get 12 inches in a year. With everything we're doing, exercising, eating healthy, massaging our scalp with hair growth mix, taking multivitamin or hair vitamin and now this technique, well we will be there before you know it. Let's keep these tips suggestions coming.



There is a thread on the inversion method somewhere here. tiffers said it worked for her. She didn't stand on her head but she did a variation. Where did you find this info above?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> There is a thread on the inversion method somewhere here. tiffers said it worked for her. She didn't stand on her head but she did a variation. Where did you find this info above?



Someone shared it with me. Evidently it was a hair growth manual that she purchased some years ago and this women did a lot of research and found this technique. Once she investigated and asked several women who applied this technique, this was the results she found. Years ago I would do headstands and then stop. Headstands is one strong way you can get blood to the scalp. I remember practicing this technique for a whole month some years ago and my hair was so full. Just like with everything, you have to be consistent. Since we are on this challenge to try to get 12 inches, it really caught my eye. Do your own research on headstands to see what you find.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

castor oil scalp massage as per usual tonight. My hair feels a little stripped after my clarifying shampoo but apart from that its happy. also i'm going to drink a nice nutrient packed smoothie.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Oiled my scalp with diluted Njoy's growth oil last night and baggied for 1.5 hours. Did inversion for 4 minutes. Would rather do that than scalp massages. 

Taking my vitamins now. Trying to get my water in before end of day.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Oiled my scalp with diluted Njoy's growth oil last night and baggied for 1.5 hours. Did inversion for 4 minutes. Would rather do that than scalp massages.
> 
> Taking my vitamins now. Trying to get my water in before end of day.



I agree about doing the inversion/headstand instead of massaging. After applying my oil, I ususally massage it in for about a minute. Then I do my headstand. This way I know the blood is getting to my scalp.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> castor oil scalp massage as per usual tonight. My hair feels a little stripped after my clarifying shampoo but apart from that its happy. also i'm going to drink a nice nutrient packed smoothie.



Sounds good! I keep looking for different ways to incorporate healthy nutrient rich foods into my diet. All of it works together, internal/external. The products are also important. I originally said I was going to do aloe vera and jojoba applied only to my scalp to keep follicles open, but starting next month I'm going to start doing cowashes. Wearing plaits/braids is my protective style, so I will cowash 3 times a week and wash using diluted shampoo twice a month. I've never did cowashes before and I'm hoping I won't get a lot of buildup and it will help give me some growth.


----------



## cocoamomma (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> castor oil scalp massage as per usual tonight. My hair feels a little stripped after my clarifying shampoo but apart from that its happy. also i'm going to drink a nice nutrient packed smoothie.


 What goes into your smoothie?


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



cocoamomma said:


> What goes into your smoothie?



cocoamomma

whole goats milk
ice chips
1 banana
handful of greens (spinach or kale usually)
raspberries/ strawberries (depends on whats in the garden)
big spoon of honey 
teaspoon of raw cacao (or unsweeteened cocoa powder) 

its yummy and i dont have to go to the shops to get stuff. i dont drink the same one everyday. it depends on whats going on in the cupboard/garden to  be honest


----------



## QueenAmaka (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I saw the post about Liquid Gold. Do you like it? I know I'm back on MTG and I mix it with other oils and so far it's working great. Two times out of the week I use MTG straight up and I have no allergic reaction to it. I started yesterday back working out on my mini trampoline which I plan to do hopefully 3 times a week. It really got my blood circulating. I did do my headstand yesterday and like I stated previously, it makes it easy because I have this contraction that I believe is discontinued now called BodyLift. The inversion though is just as good. Is this the inversion table you're referring to?



I love liquid gold. It has really helped my hair turn around. I'm affiliated with the company so I won't say much else.  I am hoping that using it along with the inversions will give me over an inch per month. My goal is hip length by the end of the year.


----------



## Mane Event (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

It's difficult for me to massage daily too! 

I do inversions as well by flipping over the couch/bed (I'm strongly considering buying an inversion table). Ive only been doing it for a 3-4 weeks but I swear there are a number of great benefits other than hair growth. Inversions = anti-aging! (a co-worker asked if "I had work done"  Wha!!!!) 


I'm also using cayenne pepper (at least 100,000 HU) for blood flow/circulation.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> cocoamomma
> 
> whole goats milk
> ice chips
> ...



That smoothie sounds so tasty and it doesn't seem like it's that involved. Do you mix together in a blender?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



QueenAmaka said:


> I love liquid gold. It has really helped my hair turn around. I'm affiliated with the company so I won't say much else.  I am hoping that using it along with the inversions will give me over an inch per month. My goal is hip length by the end of the year.



After you posted about liquid gold, I went to their website and read some of the testimonials and they raved about it. I ordered 2 bottles of NJoy's and I got a reaction from it. Someone here suggested I dilute NJoy's with other oils which I'm planning on doing because I don't want it to go to waste. Right now I'm using MTG and I have no reaction. Do you have any reaction to the liquid gold?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mane Event said:


> It's difficult for me to massage daily too!
> 
> I do inversions as well by flipping over the couch/bed (I'm strongly considering buy an inversion table). Ive only been doing it for a 3-4 weeks but I swear there are a number of great benefits other than hair growth. Inversions = anti-aging! (a co-worker asked  if "I had work done"  Wha!!!!)
> 
> ...



Yes I agree about the inversion method, there are so many benefits. I feel so relaxed when I finish doing my headstand. Anti-aging is definitely a plus for me! Laying on a slant board can also be substituted for the headstand. Cayenne pepper is da bomb. It helps with everything from improving heart conditions, to hair health benefits. I wish I could use it more, but because I'm in plaits/braids, I don't want the particles to get caught in my hair. I will be using it when I come out of plaits at least once a month.


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hi I think I will join in this challenge.  I did the BC two weeks ago so my profile lenght TWA. My regimen

i cowash 2x3 times a week with VO5. I wash weekly with either shea moisture or loreal. I DC every time i cowash and i also do oil treatments before shampooing. I clarify once a month.

i try to drink 64 oz water...still working on that. I take a hair, skin and nails vitamin which has 3000 biotin, iron and a multivit. Will be stepping up my exercise next week.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kennylee2013 said:


> hi I think I will join in this challenge.  I did the BC two weeks ago so my profile lenght TWA. My regimen
> 
> i cowash 2x3 times a week with VO5. I wash weekly with either shea moisture or loreal. I DC every time i cowash and i also do oil treatments before shampooing. I clarify once a month.
> 
> i try to drink 64 oz water...still working on that. I take a hair, skin and nails vitamin which has 3000 biotin, iron and a multivit. Will be stepping up my exercise next week.



Just want to say welcome! Glad that you decided to join us. We try to check in every week to see how everyone is doing and to share tips/suggestions so please feel free. I will be taking my plaits/braids down this Monday. I won't be washing, clarifying, deep conditioning, until next weekend. I can't wait because I just want to see how my hair is doing.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 9, 2013)

I have been doing better with my scalp massages and water. Now to work on my diet and exercise and I'll have it going on!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Close to on track today. Today completed
--vitamins
--water
--smoothie
--no junk food
--short walk
--inversion
--oiled scalp
--baggying

Need to keep working on my nutrition and exercise but I'm on the right track.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> That smoothie sounds so tasty and it doesn't seem like it's that involved. Do you mix together in a blender?



Yup  in the blender for about 2 mins


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have been doing better with my scalp massages and water. Now to work on my diet and exercise and I'll have it going on!!!



You definitely do have it going on. I think we all have something to improve in. I have to work on increasing my water intake. But the point is, we're consistent with doing what we can and that that too will bring results. I can't wait until the end of June to see everyone's progress.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Close to on track today. Today completed
> --vitamins
> --water
> --smoothie
> ...



You go girl, you're an inspiration for all of us. I appreciate how you keep us posted of all that you're doing. Maybe that's what I need to start doing. I am consistent but I have to admit I forgot to do my headstand yesterday but I am still on track. I try to do my exercises, nutrition, scalp massages, consistently and starting next week, I'm going to start a new hair vitamin and taking brewer's yeast, MSM and eating wheat germ. I just try to keep focus. You are doing great, keep it up because you are encouraging to us all.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've currently got  medium sized plaits in. they retain moisture and in my head i know that they'll help me retain length but I HATE the way they look. I look like A$ap Rocky but not as cute. I'll keep them for as long as i can bare it but in the mean time i'll look for an alternative. I'm thinking added hair or yarn braids.


----------



## cocoamomma (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thank you ma'am!


----------



## cocoamomma (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> @cocoamomma
> 
> whole goats milk
> ice chips
> ...


 Thank you !


----------



## caliscurls (May 10, 2013)

fancypants007 is indirect heat (roller setting) okay? I'd like to join but am also about to start roller setting.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> You go girl, you're an inspiration for all of us. I appreciate how you keep us posted of all that you're doing. Maybe that's what I need to start doing. I am consistent but I have to admit I forgot to do my headstand yesterday but I am still on track. I try to do my exercises, nutrition, scalp massages, consistently and starting next week, I'm going to start a new hair vitamin and taking brewer's yeast, MSM and eating wheat germ. I just try to keep focus. You are doing great, keep it up because you are encouraging to us all.



You need to be a motivational speaker. Your post actually made me think I was doing something


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I've currently got  medium sized plaits in. they retain moisture and in my head i know that they'll help me retain length but I HATE the way they look. I look like A$ap Rocky but not as cute. I'll keep them for as long as i can bare it but in the mean time i'll look for an alternative. I'm thinking added hair or yarn braids.



I feel you. I don't look as good with plaits/braids either. I do my own and I redo them every month. I bought the Hot Buns accessory and it works wonders. I put my hair in high pony and roll and snap. I did have to doctor the accessory tool by adding satin around it and i took off the cheap snap and sewed on a much sturdy snap. It works very well. I liked it so much I ordered another one. This is the way I wear my plaits/braids most of the time in a high bun. I have medium size plaits and I did add hair. I just keep reminding myself that this is my protective style helping me retain length, being cute comes later!


----------



## nissi (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Oiled my scalp with diluted Njoy's growth oil last night and baggied for 1.5 hours. Did inversion for 4 minutes. *Would rather do that than scalp massages.*
> 
> Taking my vitamins now. Trying to get my water in before end of day.



Cosigning the bolded. No more massages, inversion helps prevent detangling issues and promotes retention for me.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants007 is indirect heat (roller setting) okay? I'd like to join but am also about to start roller setting.



I'm sure it's OK. I just copied the instructions/suggestions that were from the 2012 challenge. I can't remember what she said about heat whether direct or indirect maybe you want to go back to page 1 and read her instructions. Maybe she speaks of limiting your use of heat, but rollersetting is a very hair friendly way to protect hair. I remember Inspired who started the challenge in 2012 said, you can use all or some of her suggestions/instructions. For the most part, we're all doing the basics, increasing our water intake, exercising, taking a multivitamin/hair vitamin or both, scalp massages, growth aide, eating healthy etc. We try to keep everyone posted and we check in every 2 months with a pic which is optional. I'm looking forward to posting a pic at the end of June because I never kept a visual hair journey before. I'm so motivated by the support I'm getting from all of you who are on this challenge.


----------



## caliscurls (May 10, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> I'm sure it's OK. I just copied the instructions/suggestions that were from the 2012 challenge. I can't remember what she said about heat whether direct or indirect maybe you want to go back to page 1 and read her instructions. Maybe she speaks of limiting your use of heat, but rollersetting is a very hair friendly way to protect hair. I remember Inspired who started the challenge in 2012 said, you can use all or some of her suggestions/instructions. For the most part, we're all doing the basics, increasing our water intake, exercising, taking a multivitamin/hair vitamin or both, scalp massages, growth aide, eating healthy etc. We try to keep everyone posted and we check in every 2 months with a pic which is optional. I'm looking forward to posting a pic at the end of June because I never kept a visual hair journey before. I'm so motivated by the support I'm getting from all of you who are on this challenge.



Excellent, I will thank your original post and post my plan this weekend


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> You need to be a motivational speaker. Your post actually made me think I was doing something



But you are doing something. We all need support and all of you are supporting me which I appreciate. I'm really being positive because I want all of us to achieve this goal of longer and healthy hair and when we see what others are doing and their success, this in turn motivates us to up our game so we can be successful too. So let's do this.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I intend to treat my scalp to some aloe vera as an overnight prepoo. Then wash my install and leave out. I will give my leave out a protein treatment followed by a deep conditioner on install and leave out. Roll set my leave out and sit under the dryer until dry. I will do one pass over my leave out with the flat iron and wand curl the rest.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nissi said:


> Cosigning the bolded. No more massages, inversion helps prevent detangling issues and promotes retention for me.



Great! So happy to hear it. Inversion/headstands/slant board is also health beneficial in so many ways. I appreciate that blood going to my scalp, but I also appreciate defying gravity at least for awhile. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Excellent, I will thank your original post and post my plan this weekend



Way to go! It's all about trying to find what works so we can grow hair and retain it.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I intend to treat my scalp to some aloe vera as an overnight prepoo. Then wash my install and leave out. I will give my leave out a protein treatment followed by a deep conditioner on install and leave out. Roll set my leave out and sit under the dryer until dry. I will do one pass over my leave out with the flat iron and wand curl the rest.



Yes aloe vera is suppose to keep scalp clear. I posted here about an AYURVEDIC SCALP CLEANSE that has aloe vera in it. I was thinking about doing cowashes, but I think I will do cowash once a week and the other 2 times do the ayurvedic scalp wash to help keep my scalp clear.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Yes I co-wash my leave out every other week and wash my whole head the weeks in between. I've been in this install fot 4 weeks. I intend to go another 4 break for a week and re-install.

ETA- the week I break I will cleanse my scalp with bentonite clay and do another protein treatment followed by a deep condition.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I feel you. I don't look as good with plaits/braids either. I do my own and I redo them every month. I bought the Hot Buns accessory and it works wonders. I put my hair in high pony and roll and snap. I did have to doctor the accessory tool by adding satin around it and i took off the cheap snap and sewed on a much sturdy snap. It works very well. I liked it so much I ordered another one. This is the way I wear my plaits/braids most of the time in a high bun. I have medium size plaits and I did add hair. I just keep reminding myself that this is my protective style helping me retain length, being cute comes later!



I just undid one of them, there was no breakage as i unravelled it and my hair is lovely and moisturised, with no tangles even though i washed them twice so i think i'll try and suck it up 
I was kidding myself with the added hair, my hair is really rather fine and doesn't do well with tension/weight
If summer wasnt on its way i'd consider a wig but ... 
If i get distracted or disheartened i'll just imagine my plaits touching my back. They tickle my shoulders now but i really want them on my back


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies I hope you all are well. As I shared before my scalp can be troublesome so in addition to attempting 12 inches in 12 months I am trying to heal my scalp. I must admit that my scalp has improved which motivates me to stay consistent. So, I decided to purchase some neem oil. I must say that stuff smells really awful!


----------



## candie19 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*





I made an inch in a month! I know this thread isn't even a month old but I had to share. In April I got a relaxer and I had know if I made any progress in a month....I did! 








I'm too lazy to make a length check shirt so i use this shirt. In April my hair stopped right under "HBCU" now my hair is touching "FAMU" on the 3rd row. I measured with a ruler and it a little over an inch.


----------



## caliscurls (May 11, 2013)

Current Length: BSB 
Goal for 2014: WSL
Routine::

Internal specifically for this:
Biotin 1000, BioSil daily
Note: I also take Chlorella, Spirulina, msm, and vitamin c but not for hair growth, just to be healthy

Weekly or bi-weekly
- pre-poo with oil (HOT), EVCO base with other goodies
- wash, DC, clarify as needed
- air dry and bun or roller set with indirect heat
- oil scalp 2x a week with wild hair growth oil
- wear bun and m&s daily or if roller set wear down for no more than 2 days then bun
- GHE when bunning at night
- exercise no less than 3 days a week for an hour
- dust no less than every 8 weeks
- no less than 64 oz of water daily 
- silk scarf at night 

Note: none of this is new for me except the roller setting

Starting pic


View attachment 208683


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> I made an inch in a month! I know this thread isn't even a month old but I had to share. In April I got a relaxer and I had know if I made any progress in a month....I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



details please


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies. Hope you are well. 

I just wanted to update my action plan, because if i'm being completely honest with you ( and myself), whist i've made lots of good healthy improvements, I haven't been doing the best I can, and theres a few more things i could be doing.

What i've added
Cowashing more often with a natural conditioner (Naturigin Moisture/Everday/Volume Conditioner) this is a keeper. every other day. I add honey and olive oil

Protein Spray on the very ends of my hair ( aphogee green tea keratin mist) My ends seem to split so easy. This helps ALOT. 

Lazy Henna Treatment (Henna Amla Yoghurt and oil ) not worth the hassle to be honest. Hair was strengthened but also drying, and more brittle. Not to mention the mess

Castor oil Scalp massages (yes yes yes) feels great and seals moisture into the hair near the scalp. which i didn't realise was important until now. (its always about the ends isn't it) need to do this more often though. 

Baggying. for a half hour every day.  great

Vitamins (asda hair skin and nails similar to perfectil) 

The occasional smoothie  yummy 

Shampoo and Aphogee 2 min 1 x week. 

LOC with Hawaiian Silky miracle worker, A shea butter oil mousse that i make and Cantu 


Things i'm going to add

Excercise 3x a week for an hour (I'm so lazy when it comes to excercise ladies. Not just for my hair, but for my body also. I have a cute butt but it'll look cuter when my hair touches it   )

Inversion method. I've heard good things and it couldn't hurt. 


*Any suggestion ladies? What do you think? I really value your opinions*


----------



## candie19 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> details please



This is everything I'm doing.....
1. I cornroll my hair.... during the week. I wear a satin bonnet on top then cover the bonnet with a scarf. 
2. Everyday I spray my hair with my spritz (aloe vera juice, almond oil and water). Then I use Paul Mitchell leave-in conditioner "The Conditioner" with oils (grapeseed, evoo, castor, almond, jojoba). I just rub both in my hands together til it's creamy white and apply on each braid. On my ends I use castor oil or coconut oil. I alternate each day. 
3. Every other night I do the greenhouse effect. (It worked very well when I was natural, now that I'm relaxed, I think it may over moisturize my hair)
4. Wash day (1x a week).... Pre-poo with warm coconut oil with plastic cap (1hr),  shampoo with Joico K-Pak, condition with K-Pak, deep condition w/ Joico moisture recovery (1hr) with towel wrap. Rinse then spray with black tea (leave-in)....convinced this has stopped shedding hands down. 
5. Diet
- drink 5-6 bottles of water a day
          -eat one salad a day
          -juice at least 4x a week
          -eat seaweed chips
6. Vitamins
- Perfectil hair, skin, nails
                - Chlorella 
                - Evening Primrose oil (only during my cycle)
7. Topical- JBCO and MSM liquid with oil (alternate them each day) motivated by NJoy. I got the recipe here: http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm_lotion_recipe.htm

I'm not.....
-steaming
-doing inversion
-deep conditioning with heat
-buying any new products (in the Middle East, there are little to no products here for us. I have to make the most with what I have)....just Joico. 
-massaging my scalp 
-exercising

That's it.........


----------



## HoneyA (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've been extremely busy so far this month and I think it's going to continue until June so this week I'm going to invest in a specific HSN, not sure which one yet but it has to be potent and that will help with growth as well. I haven't tried inversion as yet either and it couldn't hurt to try since it isn't that hard.

candie19 are you going to add any of the things you are not doing like exercising, massaging your scalp etc.?


----------



## candie19 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> candie19 are you going to add any of the things you are not doing like exercising, massaging your scalp etc.?



I'm so lazy I don't think I can add anything else. I joined a 30 day squat challenge on facebook. I do the squats then lay back down and watch tv.


----------



## ilong (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm not a part of this challenge but I do lurk because I want to see what the challengers are doing to get 12 inches.  
One technique I think my hair loves and may be promoting growth, is GHE.  But I wrap my head in clear plastic (e.g. Saran Wrap).  Most times I have my hair wrapped during the day under my wig and wig cap.

Vitamins:  I plan to increase my biotin and HSN intake *significantly*.  For as long as I have been taking biotin and HSN, I should look like Rapunzel.  So I'm thinking the dosage isn't sufficient to yield results.   (Don't worry I will monitor any effects.)  Looking at the positive results I get from increasing my chlorella and spirulina lead me to think the same about these supplements.  A s with most drugs/supplements, dosage matters for results.  So I am applying that same principle to biotin and HSN.  

Inversion:  Inversion is older than old itself.   Hippocrates used it to treat patients.    Also, growing up my Mom used to make us brush our hair with our heads hanging down between our legs.  When a member posted a thread here on LHCF about  inversion and people didn't believe it, I was surprised.   Many cultures practice inversion  as part of their medicinal, healing and various other systems (e.g. yoga, martial arts).   Inversion increases blood flow to various regions of the body.  It is best known for it's affect on back and neck pain.   It's  funny I vistited a friend last week, whom I had not seen in quite a while.  He had purchased and was using an  inversion table. He was using it for his back and general health.    

I am  glad the poster started the topic at the inversion link, because I have forgotten about this technique.  I prescribe to the philosophy that increased blood flow to the head promotes growth.   Same principle behind massaging the head, increased blood flow.


----------



## HoneyA (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> I'm so lazy I don't think I can add anything else. I joined a 30 day squat challenge on facebook. *I do the squats then lay back down and watch tv*.



 ok then... 

yes, no point starting something if you already know that you won't be consistent with it.



ilong said:


> Inversion:  Inversion is older than old itself.   Hippocrates used it to treat patients.    Also, growing up my Mom used to make us brush our hair with our heads hanging down between our legs.  When a member posted a thread here on LHCF about  inversion and people didn't believe it, I was surprised.   Many cultures practice inversion  as part of their medicinal, healing and various other systems (e.g. yoga, martial arts).   Inversion increases blood flow to various regions of the body.  It is best known for it's affect on back and neck pain.   It's  funny I vistited a friend last week, whom I had not seen in quite a while.  He had purchased and was using an  inversion table. He was using it for his back and general health.
> 
> I am  glad the poster started the topic at the inversion link, because I have forgotten about this technique.  I prescribe to the philosophy that increased blood flow to the head promotes growth.   Same principle behind massaging the head, increased blood flow.



When I mentioned hanging off the bed, to my father yesterday, he said that (inversion) is nothing new. Of course, it would promote hair growth. Then he said, do some headstands.  I was like oh really, why didn't you mention this before?  

About two weeks ago, he said why don't you use hibiscus for your hair? I said, wait how do you know about that? Some of the ladies on the forum use it in their mixes. Then he said, people have been using hibiscus for years.


----------



## Mane Event (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm up to 10,000 mg of MSM!!!!

 Between MSM and my beloved Nioxin vits these are the only supplements that give me noticeable growth. I guess, It's all about our pre-disposition and what my body needs. Can't wait for our next check-in!


----------



## PennyK (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

My diet has really sucked for the past couple of weeks. I can't blame exam season anymore


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I just undid one of them, there was no breakage as i unravelled it and my hair is lovely and moisturised, with no tangles even though i washed them twice so i think i'll try and suck it up
> I was kidding myself with the added hair, my hair is really rather fine and doesn't do well with tension/weight
> If summer wasnt on its way i'd consider a wig but ...
> If i get distracted or disheartened i'll just imagine my plaits touching my back. They tickle my shoulders now but i really want them on my back



My hair is fine too and therefore can't withstand alot of pressure/weight. That's why I love putting it up in a high bun because the weight of the braids is not hanging down. I think I look cute with the high bun. I actually did something different this time with braiding my hair. I waited 3 weeks after giving myself a touchup and then I decided I wanted plaits/braids as a protective style. I really like it because the braids stayed smooth, not so much of the frizzing and my hairline looked very nice with the plaits. I will be taking them down this week, but won't be reapplying the braids until May 25th. I can't wait to take them down.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Hey ladies I hope you all are well. As I shared before my scalp can be troublesome so in addition to attempting 12 inches in 12 months I am trying to heal my scalp. I must admit that my scalp has improved which motivates me to stay consistent. So, I decided to purchase some neem oil. I must say that stuff smells really awful!



Is Neem oil suppose to be good for scalp conditions? As I'm getting older I find that I'm shedding more. I like the Ayurdedic powders/oils and started using Tricup oil mixed in with my MTG. I like the ingredients in the Tricup oil and it makes my hair shiny. I won't be able to tell how much hair shed until I come out of braids.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> I made an inch in a month! I know this thread isn't even a month old but I had to share. In April I got a relaxer and I had know if I made any progress in a month....I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! I can't wait to see the end of June pic. This is really encouraging because it shows it's not far fetch to get 1 inch a month. I applaud Inspired for her good idea when she posted last year 12 inches in 12 months because it can be done. Keep up the good work because obviously what you're doing is working for you.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Current Length: BSB
> Goal for 2014: WSL
> Routine::
> 
> ...



Your regime sounds good. Don't forget if you have any tips/suggestions you want to share, please feel free to do so. We want to stay motivated and consistent by keeping our eyes on the goal.


----------



## HoneyA (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see the end of June pic. This is really encouraging because it shows it's not *far fetch to get 1 inch a month.* I applaud Inspired for her good idea when she posted last year 12 inches in 12 months because it can be done. Keep up the good work because obviously what you're doing is working for you.



With all the documented proof, I beginning to wonder why I didn't just go for an inch a month from the beginning of my HHJ... I think we tend to forget that an average of 1/2 inch a month is just that - an average. Growth can be higher or lower than that in any given month, depending on a variety of factors.

I've decided to set myself an end of year goal of anywhere between 14.5 to 16.5 inches. That way I don't obsess over length from week to week and once I reach that length by the end of December, then I know I'm on track for 12 inches in one year.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you are well.
> 
> I just wanted to update my action plan, because if i'm being completely honest with you ( and myself), whist i've made lots of good healthy improvements, I haven't been doing the best I can, and theres a few more things i could be doing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the good suggestions and sharing what things you do. I do henna treatments too using conditioner but I only do it once a month since I'm in plaits/braids. I started using Mane n Tail products because I remember years ago when I used it, I had very little shedding and breakage. All of what you're going to do sounds good!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> This is everything I'm doing.....
> 1. I cornroll my hair.... during the week. I wear a satin bonnet on top then cover the bonnet with a scarf.
> 2. Everyday I spray my hair with my spritz (aloe vera juice, almond oil and water). Then I use Paul Mitchell leave-in conditioner "The Conditioner" with oils (grapeseed, evoo, castor, almond, jojoba). I just rub both in my hands together til it's creamy white and apply on each braid. On my ends I use castor oil or coconut oil. I alternate each day.
> 3. Every other night I do the greenhouse effect. (It worked very well when I was natural, now that I'm relaxed, I think it may over moisturize my hair)
> ...



Your regime sounds good. We do all or some of the suggestions. Please tell more about seaweed chips? I know that kelp is good for you and your hair. Isn't this a form of kelp? What brand do you recommend.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> I've been extremely busy so far this month and I think it's going to continue until June so this week I'm going to invest in a specific HSN, not sure which one yet but it has to be potent and that will help with growth as well. I haven't tried inversion as yet either and it couldn't hurt to try since it isn't that hard.
> 
> candie19 are you going to add any of the things you are not doing like exercising, massaging your scalp etc.?



Yes inversion is excellent. This is the one thing I try to incorporate into my day because the blood gets to the scalp rather quickly. I'm going to try a new hair vitamin called Hair Accel that's specifically geared to African American hair. I just ordered one month and I will see. I stopped taking the prenatal but I will use the hair vitamin with a multivitamin.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



ilong said:


> I'm not a part of this challenge but I do lurk because I want to see what the challengers are doing to get 12 inches.
> One technique I think my hair loves and may be promoting growth, is GHE.  But I wrap my head in clear plastic (e.g. Saran Wrap).  Most times I have my hair wrapped during the day under my wig and wig cap.
> 
> Vitamins:  I plan to increase my biotin and HSN intake *significantly*.  For as long as I have been taking biotin and HSN, I should look like Rapunzel.  So I'm thinking the dosage isn't sufficient to yield results.   (Don't worry I will monitor any effects.)  Looking at the positive results I get from increasing my chlorella and spirulina lead me to think the same about these supplements.  A s with most drugs/supplements, dosage matters for results.  So I am applying that same principle to biotin and HSN.
> ...



Inversion is the best. It also helps defy gravity at least for a period of time and if done daily, the results are cumulative.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> ok then...
> 
> yes, no point starting something if you already know that you won't be consistent with it.
> 
> ...



Yes, I told you that headstands were good! I knew about it too some years ago, but just stopped doing them. Since we're on this challenge to get 12 inches in 12 months, this will definitely help. Yes hibiscus is really good. I use it in my ayuredic scalp cleanses and you just reminded me, I need to order more because I just ran out. You can use either infused in oil or powder mixed with other powders for conditioning.


----------



## candie19 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Please tell more about seaweed chips? I know that kelp is good for you and your hair. Isn't this a form of kelp? What brand do you recommend.



I was inspired by Nadege from Relaxed Hair Health.com....here is the link. I eat these....

http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ae/2013/03/these-are-few-of-my-favorite-things.html


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Whew! It has been so busy today and I'm just getting around to posting.

Another week has come and gone. I hope everyone is still on track. I oil my scalp every day and moisturise my braids everyday. I do this step consistently. I also do my headstands consistently and try to exercise at least 4-5 times a week. I'm still working on more water intake. I ordered a new brand of hair vitamins and I will see how it does. Can't wait until end of June to see how all of us are doing. So many have shared so many fine points. Keep them coming. It seems like inversion/headstands are the rave in this thread. I've decided not to eat wheat germ muffins, but I will be eating wheat germ as a cereal with cream and raisins. My brewer's yeast arrived and I will be taking this along with MSM starting tomorrow. In order to achieve goal, must put forth effort to get there. You only get out, what you put in. Let's stay motivated and encouraged.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mane Event said:


> I'm up to 10,000 mg of MSM!!!!
> 
> Between MSM and my beloved Nioxin vits these are the only supplements that give me noticeable growth. I guess, It's all about our pre-disposition and what my body needs. Can't wait for our next check-in!



The MSM is something I just started incorporating into my healthy regime. I forgot about this supplement. I have a hair growth visual of MSM that I keep. It shows where hair can grow it looks like an additional 1/2 inch just using MSM. I'm not in the office, but I will post the pic when I get to work tomorrow. Are the Nioxin vitamins good? I can't wait until next check in either. Thanks for sharing about the MSM.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Another tip I want to share is Vitamin E oil. Does anyone apply to hair? I added to my hair growth mix that I apply to my scalp, but I took down one of my plaits and after adding some CFC (curl free curl activator) I sealed it with some vitamin e oil and my hair was soooo smooth and soft. I just put in another order from Puritan Pride because I use it on my face and now I will be using it on my hair. I was impressed with the results.


----------



## Mane Event (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> The MSM is something I just started incorporating into my healthy regime. I forgot about this supplement. I have a hair growth visual of MSM that I keep. It shows where hair can grow it looks like an additional 1/2 inch just using MSM. I'm not in the office, but I will post the pic when I get to work tomorrow. Are the Nioxin vitamins good? I can't wait until next check in either. Thanks for sharing about the MSM.


 
Unfortunately, Nioxin discontinue their pills that everyone RAVED about (incl me!). There are some folks out there still selling them but the price has gone from $24 to $120+ a bottle


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 13, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Another tip I want to share is Vitamin E oil. Does anyone apply to hair? I added to my hair growth mix that I apply to my scalp, but I took down one of my plaits and after adding some CFC (curl free curl activator) I sealed it with some vitamin e oil and my hair was soooo smooth and soft. I just put in another order from Puritan Pride because I use it on my face and now I will be using it on my hair. I was impressed with the results.



I have some vitamin e oil in my cabinet. Im going to give it a try.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Is Neem oil suppose to be good for scalp conditions? As I'm getting older I find that I'm shedding more. I like the Ayurdedic powders/oils and started using Tricup oil mixed in with my MTG. I like the ingredients in the Tricup oil and it makes my hair shiny. I won't be able to tell how much hair shed until I come out of braids.



Neem is supposed to be good to treat a variety of scalp issues including scalp psoriasis which I have, but that stuff STINKS BAD!!!! My hair is growing but I need to pay just as much attention to me ends as I do my scalp or I am going to e forced to cut into my progresserplexed. So I will increase my m&s to daily. I will be using moisture plus and coconut oil.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Congratulations candie19

That's funny HoneyA. You have your own resident hair specialist and you didn't even know it.


----------



## HoneyA (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^ I know! Who would have thought?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

How is everybody doing with keeping consistent. I know sometimes we forget. I forgot this morning to take my brewers yeast and msm drink. I will get back on track though. I will be taking down my plaits/braids tonight. I won't be washing and putting back into braids until next weekend. What I'm going to do after washing, protein treatment, henna gloss, and moisturising conditioner, I will spray my hair with leave in moisturising spray, add little of neutrogena silk leave in and seal with vitamin e oil. I keep going back and forth about conditioner washes. I've never did them before and I'm so afraid of getting buildup with my braids. I have the list of cone free conditioners and I've always loved White Rain, so perhaps I start using it at least 2-3 times a week. Like everything, I guess I'm going to have to test it out to see how my hair responds.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still here. The weekend was hectic so not sure what I did and didn't do.
I know I used NJoy's growth oil Saturday as I DCd under heat. um, I think I did inversion  I can't remember.  

Monday was hectic so didn't get in anything. I got back to it yesterday.
Got my water, inversion, oiling, baggying, vitamins and supplements in.

On track so far to get it in today. I tried to do inversion this morning but I was so sleeping I was pretty much just standing up with my head resting on top of the bed.


----------



## caliscurls (May 15, 2013)

Checking in, things are going well. Washed, Dc'd etc, Saturday and then rollerset. It came out decent. Supplements are going well as is my workout, but I'm traveling this week starting today so not sure if I'll be able to do my full workout with weights until I get back this weekend. That's okay though, I have my gear and YouTube! I can always just do one of Jillian Michaels 30day shreds. Water may be a challenge this week too, so I'll try to hydrate first thing in the morning and at night.


----------



## Jewell (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'll join! I'm 25" as of Monday, 5/13 which is just 2" shy of HL on me (I'm short, 5'2"). I do all the other things and take good supplements. I'm going for another 10-12" at least in the next 1-1.5 years. At that point, I should be almost mid-thigh length (it is 35-37" on me). I've upped my co-washes to increase growth ans will try to be faithful with more scalp massages. I baggy the ends, but I cant do GHE overnight. Maybe for a couple hours I can manage but those plastic caps annoy me if I keep them on too long.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm still here. The weekend was hectic so not sure what I did and didn't do.
> I know I used NJoy's growth oil Saturday as I DCd under heat. um, I think I did inversion  I can't remember.
> 
> Monday was hectic so didn't get in anything. I got back to it yesterday.
> ...



You are so funny.... sleeping standing up with head resting on top of bed. We all are going to have hectic moments that we need to take into consideration. But the important thing is getting back on track. I also have been slacking this week doing exercises and my headstands but I still have my eyes focused on the goal and will  get back on track. I'm hoping my new hair vitamins will come today. I want to start taking them. I'm going to take your suggestion and dilute my NJoy oil with other oils since I've already bought it, it's not going to go to waste. I'm going to use diluted MTG twice a week and the other days use the diluted NJoy oil mix. I have mixed emotions about cowashes, but I'm going to try them starting next week.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in, things are going well. Washed, Dc'd etc, Saturday and then rollerset. It came out decent. Supplements are going well as is my workout, but I'm traveling this week starting today so not sure if I'll be able to do my full workout with weights until I get back this weekend. That's okay though, I have my gear and YouTube! I can always just do one of Jillian Michaels 30day shreds. Water may be a challenge this week too, so I'll try to hydrate first thing in the morning and at night.



Sounds like you have it all figured out. It's hard when we are away from home to continue with our regime, but you seem like you have it together. I personally have slacked too this week, but I keep reminding myself that this is fun and I want to enjoy this challenge. I don't want to become overwhelmed and stressed out, nor do I want to put pressure on myself because I didn't do this or that. We do what we can do, and just pick up again where we've left off. This way we stay motivated and consistent which is to achieve +++ inches in 12 months.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I'll join! I'm 25" as of Monday, 5/13 which is just 2" shy of HL on me (I'm short, 5'2"). I do all the other things and take good supplements. I'm going for another 10-12" at least in the next 1-1.5 years. At that point, I should be almost mid-thigh length (it is 35-37" on me). I've upped my co-washes to increase growth ans will try to be faithful with more scalp massages. I baggy the ends, but I cant do GHE overnight. Maybe for a couple hours I can manage but those plastic caps annoy me if I keep them on too long.



Jewel I have always admired your hair. May I ask what supplements are you taking? Since I'm new to cowashes, can you give me your method as to how you cowash your hair? My hair strands are fine and I don't want to get alot of buildup.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I'll join! I'm 25" as of Monday, 5/13 which is just 2" shy of HL on me (I'm short, 5'2"). I do all the other things and take good supplements. I'm going for another 10-12" at least in the next 1-1.5 years. At that point, I should be almost mid-thigh length (it is 35-37" on me). I've upped my co-washes to increase growth ans will try to be faithful with more scalp massages. I baggy the ends, but I cant do GHE overnight. Maybe for a couple hours I can manage but those plastic caps annoy me if I keep them on too long.



Jewel - I forgot to say Welcome! I'm glad you decided to join us. Please share any tips/suggestions that can help us all to achieve this goal.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I have another tip/suggestion to share. I found this recipe on the website some years ago and I have used it once or twice. When I put my plaits/braids back in I'm going to use this recipe at least once a week. The recipe is as follows:

*Coffee Hair Tonic*

1) Cold brew the coffee by placing 3 tablespoons of coffee in 1 cup of water. Cover and let sit overnight.
2) Strain coffee into a bowl and mix in 1 cup vinegar and 1/2 cup mayonnaise. Blend well, and place in a jar or container with a lid. Refrigerate until ready to use.
3) After shampooing, pour a generous amount into your hair and massage.
4) Then, wrap your hair with a towel and let the coffee hair care treatment sit for 15 minutes to 2 hours. 
5) Rinse and towel dry.

Coffee will stimulate the hair follicles, while giving it shine. This is also what the vinegar does. Apply this hair care treatment after every wash, or even instead of shampooing, since the vinegar will break down oily residues. This restoration is so necessary because it is very easy to damage hair.
------------------------------
I will use this once a week instead of conditioner or shampoo and leave on for 2 hours. I will rinse thoroughly and then apply my scalp oil and moisturising leave in spray. I know that vinegar, mayo and coffee is good for hair. It's liquidy and I will just pour all over plaits and massage in.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 15, 2013)

I wish I could do overnight treatments with a shower cap. I trend to end up with an aggravated scalp and mushy hair. Thank goodness for the net of my sew in. After my Sunday wash routine my nape was acting up. I put some aloe vera juice back there. I couldn't mess with that neem oil. Funny thing is my dh doesn't think it stinks. I think I will give myself a hot oil treatment with it after I take out this install.

Eta...I have been consistent with the basics. I have been adding more moisture to my routine but I have to be careful about mush hair so I am upping the protein as well. I have been in this install for four weeks and judging by my base braid I confident I got an inch. Based on the past 8 weeks my leave out grew a little over 2 inches. I went from 5 inches to 7.25 inches. I will be pampering the ends of my leave out so I won't need to trim away my progress.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 15, 2013)

Im still doing ok. My water intake is going much better. Still on my supplements daily. I have been doing scalp massages while moisturizing my NG. I cant work out just yet until cleared by a physician since i injured my knee. So maybe i could add light walking to my regimen since it shouldnt do much harm until cleared. I havent baggied this week but I have been cowashing and DCing regularly.


----------



## QueenAmaka (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> After you posted about liquid gold, I went to their website and read some of the testimonials and they raved about it. I ordered 2 bottles of NJoy's and I got a reaction from it. Someone here suggested I dilute NJoy's with other oils which I'm planning on doing because I don't want it to go to waste. Right now I'm using MTG and I have no reaction. Do you have any reaction to the liquid gold?




I have never had any negative reactions with the Liquid gold only increased growth  

I am thinking about getting my hair braided so I can start wearing wigs again. I get the most retention when my hair is under wigs. As soon as I mentioned it to my dh he was like "not the wigs again" LOL

ETA: I wanted to add that I tried the inversion this month and while I did not measure my new growth, I have never had this much new growth at just 1 month post relaxer


----------



## HoneyA (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> How is everybody doing with keeping consistent. I know sometimes we forget. I forgot this morning to take my brewers yeast and msm drink. I will get back on track though. I will be taking down my plaits/braids tonight. I won't be washing and putting back into braids until next weekend. What I'm going to do after washing, protein treatment, henna gloss, and moisturising conditioner, I will spray my hair with leave in moisturising spray, add little of neutrogena silk leave in and seal with vitamin e oil. I keep going back and forth about conditioner washes. I've never did them before and I'm so afraid of getting buildup with my braids. I have the list of cone free conditioners and I've always loved White Rain, so perhaps I start using it at least 2-3 times a week. Like everything, I guess I'm going to have to test it out to see how my hair responds.



fancypants007 This week is shaping up much better than last week. I don't feel like I'm in a race against time. I'm supposed to be doing a quick co-wash later but I'll see how I feel after I work out. Tonight I'm oiling and then I may try that inversion technique just before bed. Still working on my water intake. That's a work in progress.


----------



## Jewell (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 

Sorry, duplicate post ^^^ my BB Playbook is trippin this afternoon. 




creating this challenge for 2013. I am glad to share. My hair is fine in texture of individual strands, but normal to thick in overall density. I take a bunch of supplements...not all at once, but I alternate quite a few. See list below. As for cw'ing...I was shampooing and dc'ing once a week up until 2 wks ago. Then, I began washing twice a week. Now, since I noticed my hair was a bit dry last wk, I'll be cw'ing every 2-3 days. I will only comb to detangle when I shampoo once a week to remove buildup. (My hair does not tangle combing once weekly as I finger comb in between).

I just get in the shower, rinse my hair with warm water and massage my scalp really well. Then, I slather on whatever conditioner I will use...and I have a huge stash. I let it stay on under a plastic cap while I finish showering. Cool to lukewarm water rinse. Squeeze out excess water. Apply a second conditioner as my leave-in. Apply plastic cap and wrap a towel over that, get out of the shower. After drying off, getting dressed, etc., I remove the cap and squeeze out the excess water, apply a butter or cream to the ends, seal my whole head with an oil or serum, then put it up in a modified French twist using 2 Good Day Hair Pins.

I let it air dry like that, though it is still usually damp on the ends the next day since I wear and keep a scarf over my hair while at home. I let it down briefly to hang loose the next day to let it dry some. The I twist it back up. This method keeps my ends moist for days even if I dont cw on schedule or baggy.

Here are my supplements, which I alternate but most I take daily (marked with *):

Calcium/zinc/magnesium*
Calcium with vit. D*
Organic chlorella*
Omega 3-6-9 fish oil with flaxseed oil*
Cod liver oil*
Acai 2,000 mg *
Diatomaceous earth (1 heaping tsp in juice)
Bamboo extract*
Biotin*
B-complex*
MSM 1500 mg*
Folic Acid 1200mg* 
Prenatal multivitamin* (by Rx)
Garlic 2000mg*
Moringa* (not sure of dose but I take a brand called Tree of Life sold on Ebay...I take 2 daily). I think they are 500mg each.
Fenugreek* 1000mg
Sea Kelp with Bioperine & Black Pepper extract*

Sorry so long, ladies. I take most as health, immune support since Im chronically anemic.


----------



## Jewell (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 thank you! And thank you for creating this challenge for 2013. I am glad to share. My hair is fine in texture of individual strands, but normal to thick in overall density. I take a bunch of supplements...not all at once, but I alternate quite a few. See list below. As for cw'ing...I was shampooing and dc'ing once a week up until 2 wks ago. Then, I began washing twice a week. Now, since I noticed my hair was a bit dry last wk, I'll be cw'ing every 2-3 days. I will only comb to detangle when I shampoo once a week to remove buildup. (My hair does not tangle combing once weekly as I finger comb in between).

I just get in the shower, rinse my hair with warm water and massage my scalp really well. Then, I slather on whatever conditioner I will use...and I have a huge stash. I let it stay on under a plastic cap while I finish showering. Cool to lukewarm water rinse. Squeeze out excess water. Apply a second conditioner as my leave-in. Apply plastic cap and wrap a towel over that, get out of the shower. After drying off, getting dressed, etc., I remove the cap and squeeze out the excess water, apply a butter or cream to the ends, seal my whole head with an oil or serum, then put it up in a modified French twist using 2 Good Day Hair Pins.

I let it air dry like that, though it is still usually damp on the ends the next day since I wear and keep a scarf over my hair while at home. I let it down briefly to hang loose the next day to let it dry some. The I twist it back up. This method keeps my ends moist for days even if I dont cw on schedule or baggy.

Here are my supplements, which I alternate but most I take daily (marked with *):

Calcium/zinc/magnesium*
Calcium with vit. D*
Organic chlorella*
Omega 3-6-9 fish oil with flaxseed oil*
Cod liver oil*
Acai 2,000 mg *
Diatomaceous earth (1 heaping tsp in juice)
Bamboo extract*
Biotin*
B-complex*
MSM 1500 mg*
Folic Acid 1200mg* 
Prenatal multivitamin* (by Rx)
Garlic 2000mg*
Moringa* (not sure of dose but I take a brand called Tree of Life sold on Ebay...I take 2 daily). I think they are 500mg each.
Fenugreek* 1000mg
Sea Kelp with Bioperine & Black Pepper extract*

Sorry so long, ladies. I take most as health, immune support since Im chronically anemic.


----------



## Jewell (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

P.S. I will be trying the inversion technique tonight before bed. I will try to be faithful and do it nightly for one month to see if it makes a difference. That and the scalp massages I will do my best to do every day. Well my eyes need a break from this tablet so I guess I'll sit here and do a scalp massage now while I'm up to it.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I wish I could do overnight treatments with a shower cap. I trend to end up with an aggravated scalp and mushy hair. Thank goodness for the net of my sew in. After my Sunday wash routine my nape was acting up. I put some aloe vera juice back there. I couldn't mess with that neem oil. Funny thing is my dh doesn't think it stinks. I think I will give myself a hot oil treatment with it after I take out this install.
> 
> Eta...I have been consistent with the basics. I have been adding more moisture to my routine but I have to be careful about mush hair so I am upping the protein as well. I have been in this install for four weeks and judging by my base braid I confident I got an inch. Based on the past 8 weeks my leave out grew a little over 2 inches. I went from 5 inches to 7.25 inches. I will be pampering the ends of my leave out so I won't need to trim away my progress.



Thanks for update. Good job, congratulations are in order......(applauding you). Can't wait to see pic at end of June.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Im still doing ok. My water intake is going much better. Still on my supplements daily. I have been doing scalp massages while moisturizing my NG. I cant work out just yet until cleared by a physician since i injured my knee. So maybe i could add light walking to my regimen since it shouldnt do much harm until cleared. I havent baggied this week but I have been cowashing and DCing regularly.



Thanks for input in helping to keep us all on track. Be careful with knee injury, don't want to aggrevate it further. So often I injury myself while exercising and it knocks me out for awhile. You be the judge and determine what you can do.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



QueenAmaka said:


> I have never had any negative reactions with the Liquid gold only increased growth
> 
> I am thinking about getting my hair braided so I can start wearing wigs again. I get the most retention when my hair is under wigs. As soon as I mentioned it to my dh he was like "not the wigs again" LOL
> 
> ETA: I wanted to add that I tried the inversion this month and while I did not measure my new growth, I have never had this much new growth at just 1 month post relaxer



You too are funny..... DH oh no not the wigs again. It sounds very familiar because my husband feels the same way. I like the plaits/braids because I do them myself and I take them down in a month. I style them basically in the same style, high bun which I like. I'm going to have to try this liquid gold when my other oils run out, and yes inversion is the rave. It's one of those unconventional methods that can contribute to hair growth. We are going all the way to meet the goal. Inversion/headstand is good for overall health, period. The pollen was bothering my sinuses so I took a little break from it, but I will start up again soon because I love the way it relaxes me and it appears that I'm sleeping deeper. Love the inverstion/headstands.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> fancypants007 This week is shaping up much better than last week. I don't feel like I'm in a race against time. I'm supposed to be doing a quick co-wash later but I'll see how I feel after I work out. Tonight I'm oiling and then I may try that inversion technique just before bed. Still working on my water intake. That's a work in progress.



All sounds good. Add some of those deep breaths too. It helps to relax you. I'm still working on water intake too. I try to add extra liquids such as juice in morning with my brewers yeast and then perhaps a cup of tea in the evening before retiring. It all adds up, right.


----------



## caliscurls (May 15, 2013)

fancypants007you are such an attentive thread host! So glad I joined! We will make this fun and not stress for sure. That's part of the reason I'm a  pretty much a bun nut these days...no fuss. 

By the way, I've been doing the inversion too. Curiosity took hold and I said why not?!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> fancypants007 thank you! And thank you for creating this challenge for 2013. I am glad to share. My hair is fine in texture of individual strands, but normal to thick in overall density. I take a bunch of supplements...not all at once, but I alternate quite a few. See list below. As for cw'ing...I was shampooing and dc'ing once a week up until 2 wks ago. Then, I began washing twice a week. Now, since I noticed my hair was a bit dry last wk, I'll be cw'ing every 2-3 days. I will only comb to detangle when I shampoo once a week to remove buildup. (My hair does not tangle combing once weekly as I finger comb in between).
> 
> I just get in the shower, rinse my hair with warm water and massage my scalp really well. Then, I slather on whatever conditioner I will use...and I have a huge stash. I let it stay on under a plastic cap while I finish showering. Cool to lukewarm water rinse. Squeeze out excess water. Apply a second conditioner as my leave-in. Apply plastic cap and wrap a towel over that, get out of the shower. After drying off, getting dressed, etc., I remove the cap and squeeze out the excess water, apply a butter or cream to the ends, seal my whole head with an oil or serum, then put it up in a modified French twist using 2 Good Day Hair Pins.
> 
> ...



Thank you for being so thorough. Wow, you do take alot of supplements, but I appreciate that. I'm going to try cowashing after I put my plaits/braids back in. I try to keep my plaits/braids moist by spraying with moisturising spray every PM, but I want to see if cowashing 2-3 times a week will increase my hair growth since I've never done it before. If you start doing inversion/headstands now, the next check in is end of June so it will be over a month and you have to let us know, how you like it, and if it increased your hair growth. Can't wait to hear. I'm so excited being on this challenge and want the best for us all.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> P.S. I will be trying the inversion technique tonight before bed. I will try to be faithful and do it nightly for one month to see if it makes a difference. That and the scalp massages I will do my best to do every day. Well my eyes need a break from this tablet so I guess I'll sit here and do a scalp massage now while I'm up to it.



I love the inversion/headstand because I can't do alot of scalp massaging. I apply my oil and then massage for about a minute. Then I do headstand for 5 minutes and that's a wrap. I know the oil got where it suppose to be and it lubricated and stimulated my scalp which is good. Try it and let's us know how you like.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants007you are such an attentive thread host! So glad I joined! We will make this fun and not stress for sure. That's part of the reason I'm a  pretty much a bun nut these days...no fuss.
> 
> By the way, I've been doing the inversion too. Curiosity took hold and I said why not?!



I got to keep us motivated, right. We want to achieve this goal and stress just adds to setbacks. I enjoy my headstands and will consistently do everyday. Right now I'm being a little cautious because the pollen is killing my sinuses, but can't wait to get back on track. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I wanted to post what I found about inversion methods. Just a word of caution. We're trying to grow hair, not develop other physcial conditions. Listen to your body when doing the inversion method and by all means if you have any of the conditions listed below, do not attempt. The article stated slantboard which is an inversion method, but headstands, lying on a slantboard and other inversion methods still apply. 

-------------------------------------------
"Do not do slant board if you have glaucoma, heart disease or high blood pressure. According to the Mayo Clinic, this upside-down position can be risky, since it increases your blood pressure, slows down your heartbeat and increases pressure in your eyes. If you have health issues, consult your doctor first before doing any of the inversion methods".
--------------------------------------------

Stay safe!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 15, 2013)

Cowashed and tea rinsed today. Also DCed and moisturized and sealed. Drank about 4 bottles of water and incorporated scalp massages. Now a lil cardio and im good lol.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Got my water in. Completed my vitamins and supplements. Baggying now. Will do 4 minutes of inversion/stretches before bed. Need to do some exercise. Will get at least a walk in tomorrow. 

My hair is definitely growing. I colored my hair on April 30th and the grays are already making their appearance. Growth is a mixed blessing


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm on a Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday schedule so starting to get some consistency. Doctored my 2nd bottle and put it in my root only applicator. It worked so well. And I feel like I didn't over use. Oiled my scalp tonight and now baggying.

I hope I get 1" this month. I know I just colored my hair at the end of last month and they are already trying to take over the world 

On point with my agenda today
--vitamins
--water
--smoothie
--no junk food
--short walk
--inversion
--oiled scalp
--baggying


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I finally got a sulfur oil mix together. I will begin using it on Sunday. I hope it is the right mix for me. I wonder if I made a sulfur mix with Aloe Vera Juice as opposed to so many oils. I just have to figure out a way to keep the mix fresh at room temperature or will I be forced to refrigerate the mix because of the Aloe Vera Juice.


----------



## candie19 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I finally got a sulfur oil mix together. I will begin using it on Sunday. I hope it is the right mix for me. I wonder if I made a sulfur mix with Aloe Vera Juice as opposed to so many oils. I just have to figure out a way to keep the mix fresh at room temperature or will I be forced to refrigerate the mix because of the Aloe Vera Juice.



Let us know how it works. I'm sure it will be good. From reading about sulfur it works with pretty much anything for hair growth.


----------



## QueenAmaka (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

TGIF! I've got to work on my water intake. Goal for today is 64 oz


----------



## fancypants007 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Cowashed and tea rinsed today. Also DCed and moisturized and sealed. Drank about 4 bottles of water and incorporated scalp massages. Now a lil cardio and im good lol.



I'm going to start doing cowashes to see how it assists in helping my hair to grow. You seem to be on track. Keep doing what you're doing. Stay focused.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Got my water in. Completed my vitamins and supplements. Baggying now. Will do 4 minutes of inversion/stretches before bed. Need to do some exercise. Will get at least a walk in tomorrow.
> 
> My hair is definitely growing. I colored my hair on April 30th and the grays are already making their appearance. Growth is a mixed blessing



I hear you with those grays. I do henna glosses at least twice a week mixed with indigo and it keeps those grays at bay. Since I'm in plaits, I only do now once a month and let me tell you those grays are peeking through. I think I'm going to start next month doing GHE only on the bottom half of my braids and not my whole head. When took plaits out, hair seemed a little mushy. I will be doing a protein treatment next week but I'm going to stop doing my whole head GHE because I spray my plaits with moisturising spray every PM.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm on a Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday schedule so starting to get some consistency. Doctored my 2nd bottle and put it in my root only applicator. It worked so well. And I feel like I didn't over use. Oiled my scalp tonight and now baggying.
> 
> I hope I get 1" this month. I know I just colored my hair at the end of last month and they are already trying to take over the world
> 
> ...



I remember reading something where it stated that it takes 21 days for something to become a habit. We all just need to stay focused and we will become habitually with our routines. Some things we faithfully do, but others we may not. I have been off track  this week, but next week I'm putting myself back on track because June will be here before you know it and I too want to see some good progress with my June pic. Thanks for updating us. You're doing good!


----------



## HoneyA (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I'll join! I'm 25" as of Monday, 5/13 which is just 2" shy of HL on me (I'm short, 5'2"). I do all the other things and take good supplements. I'm going for another 10-12" at least in the next 1-1.5 years. At that point, I should be almost mid-thigh length (it is 35-37" on me).



Wow! You are doing well at 25" and you are going for mid-thigh length! I am sure you'll get there. You have a great track record .



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Based on the past 8 weeks my leave out grew a little over 2 inches. I went from 5 inches to 7.25 inches. I will be pampering the ends of my leave out so I won't need to trim away my progress.



Great! Keep it  up! It's good to see that our efforts are actually paying off.



Jewell said:


> P.S. I will be trying the inversion technique tonight before bed. I will try to be faithful and do it nightly for one month to see if it makes a difference.



That's the thing - being consistent. I can't even manage to do the technique for a week. I only did it 1x this week.



QueenAmaka said:


> TGIF! I've got to work on my water intake. Goal for today is 64 oz



I'm going to try this today. I only managed about 50 oz. yesterday but it's improvement.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I finally got a sulfur oil mix together. I will begin using it on Sunday. I hope it is the right mix for me. I wonder if I made a sulfur mix with Aloe Vera Juice as opposed to so many oils. I just have to figure out a way to keep the mix fresh at room temperature or will I be forced to refrigerate the mix because of the Aloe Vera Juice.



The only aloe vera juice that I know that doesn't have to be refrigerated is the brand from Trader's Joe. I use this aloe vera juice and it saids on the container that it does not have to be refrigerated. That's just a suggestion. I do have a sulfur oil mix I'm using, NJoy's diluted with other oils, and MTG diluted with other oils. I'm going to make a new patch of moisturising spray and I'm gonna add some MSM powder which is another form of sulfur to see how it adds to my hair growth.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



QueenAmaka said:


> TGIF! I've got to work on my water intake. Goal for today is 64 oz



Yeah TGIF! I can easily get down three 16.9 bottles of water and I only would need to drink another bottle but I have such difficulty. I will start too trying to see if I can get that other bottle down.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 17, 2013)

I have some sulfur but really dont know what to mix it with. Do i mix with oils, conditioner, or do i make a spritz with it for my new growth and scalp? TIA


----------



## QueenAmaka (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have some sulfur but really dont know what to mix it with. Do i mix with oils, conditioner, or do i make a spritz with it for my new growth and scalp? TIA


 
SincerelyBeautiful When I make my own mixes I use oils - whatever I have on hand; usually castor, olive, or safflower and sometimes grapeseed oil. I also add in peppermint and rosemary. I only use it for my scalp. Happy mixing!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> The only aloe vera juice that I know that doesn't have to be refrigerated is the brand from Trader's Joe. I use this aloe vera juice and it saids on the container that it does not have to be refrigerated. That's just a suggestion. I do have a sulfur oil mix I'm using, NJoy's diluted with other oils, and MTG diluted with other oils. I'm going to make a new patch of moisturising spray and I'm gonna add some MSM powder which is another form of sulfur to see how it adds to my hair growth.



thanks! I may find myself in Trader Joe this weekend


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have some sulfur but really dont know what to mix it with. Do i mix with oils, conditioner, or do i make a spritz with it for my new growth and scalp? TIA



I just made my first sulfur mix, it is an oil mix. My mix includes carrier oils: jojoba, castor, and avocado,  Essential oils: rosemary, tea tree, and peppermint. A dropper of neem oil, vitamin E and D. I also intend to make a sulfur mix that is aloe based but I am still working on what else I will add to it.


----------



## Satya_R (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies! 

Is it too late to jump on the bandwagon?


----------



## daae (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Took my braids out!

2 inches till grazing BSL!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Woo hoo congrats daae

Hey @Satya R


----------



## daae (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

thanks! OriginalCrownandGlory


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies, checking in

I've been co-washing often with copious amounts of cheap silicone free conditioner. My hairs soft and silky. i've been doing my scalp massages with castor oil, and smoothie and supplements daily. I've also put my hair in minibraids. 
the minibraids give me the best of both worlds, small enough to style but because their plaits minimum shrinkage and tangling. they look a little flat but you can't win them all  


how are you ladies?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I just made my first sulfur mix, it is an oil mix. My mix includes carrier oils: jojoba, castor, and avocado,  Essential oils: rosemary, tea tree, and peppermint. A dropper of neem oil, vitamin E and D. I also intend to make a sulfur mix that is aloe based but I am still working on what else I will add to it.



It sounds great. Just notice to see if your body reacts to it. Sometimes it may not be the sulfur, but other things that are added that may cause the problem.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Satya_R said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Is it too late to jump on the bandwagon?



Join us please. We would love to have you. You can incorporate all or some of the suggestions from Inspired's original post. I just changed it from 2012 to 2013. We will be checking in every 2 months with a progress pic (the 1st check in is the end of June). Glad to have you with us and please share any tips/suggestions that you may have.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



daae said:


> Took my braids out!
> 
> 2 inches till grazing BSL!



Congratulations! Way to go. Can't wait to see pic at end of June.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey ladies, checking in
> 
> I've been co-washing often with copious amounts of cheap silicone free conditioner. My hairs soft and silky. i've been doing my scalp massages with castor oil, and smoothie and supplements daily. I've also put my hair in minibraids.
> the minibraids give me the best of both worlds, small enough to style but because their plaits minimum shrinkage and tangling. they look a little flat but you can't win them all
> ...



Thanks for the check in. What brand of silicone free conditioner do you use. I looked at the cone-free conditioner list and I don't know if I should use White Rain, VO5, or Suave. I've never did cowashes before. How often do you do them?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I was off track last week, but I'm back on track. I took my braids out last week and I did see growth, but I also saw breakage particularly around the front. I was using this moisturising spray but it might not have been so moistursing. I'm not worried because the breakage was not major. I remember Wanakee who grew her hair to waist length, she stated that we cannot stop our hair from breaking, but we want to control the breakage. I don't think my hair is breaking now, but I will still give it an Aphogee 2-step this weekend along with DC. I tweaked my regime a little bit because I'm learning to listen to my hair. But I'm on point and hope everyone else is too. I took my brewers yeast, msm and hair vitamin this morning. I will oil scalp with sulfur mix, exercise, do headstand, GHE later tonight. I can't wait to post a pic at the end of June.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still here. I was a little slack over the weekend. I usually do better during the week. 

I intended on exercising over the weekend but it didn't work out that way. I installed kinky twists over the weekend. I think this will help a lot. It will free up a lot of time I was spending on my hair so I can now exercise and get other things done. This will allow me to more easily oil my scalp as well as cowash 2x a week. So my scalp should be healthier. I am plan to be vigilant moisturizing my hair so I can retain my ends when I take these out.

Getting back on track today with my eating, water, supplements, etc. Will update later today.


----------



## naija24 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I just recently ordered Biotin 10,000MG pills that should be here by Thursday. You think if I took those daily my hair would grow enough to be one inch/month?


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for the check in. What brand of silicone free conditioner do you use. I looked at the cone-free conditioner list and I don't know if I should use White Rain, VO5, or Suave. I've never did cowashes before. How often do you do them?



Hey, I use Baylis and Harding, great hair moisture surge. it comes in massive litre bottles that you can often found in tk maxx or pound shops. i added a bunch of sunflower oil for smoothness and ceramides. 

i only shampoo once  a week but because of all the growth aids, heavy sealing and products sometimes during the week my hair feels a little gunky. i do it about 1-2 times a week.


----------



## HoneyA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So far so good I think. My hair is retaining. The front part of my hair is past my chin now and that's not where my longest layers are. I was like when did that happen?  

I started sleeping in a plastic cap last week because I misplaced both my satin scarves. I found them eventually. I normally use the plastic caps for overnight pre-pooing 1x or 2x a week. Little did I know that I was, in fact, GHE/whole head baggying so that's another thing on the list that I do. I'll increase this for the next four weeks and see how it affects my retention.

Continuing with the healthy eating and exercise and following my regimen strictly. Loosely bunning for the rest of the week.

naija24 be careful with that much biotin at once. The advice is usually to start with small amounts like 1000 mcg and then build up to 5000 mcg. That's the maximum amount that the body will absorb daily anyway. I think I read that somewhere. Make sure to take a B-complex and lots of water to prevent break outs. I tried this a few years ago and got painful acne. I haven't tried it again since because I'm not risking a break-out since beautiful skin trumps long hair in my books. Other ladies have had good results though. In any case, a good HSN with about 1000 mcg of biotin should do the trick.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



> naija24 be careful with that much biotin at once. The advice is usually to start with small amounts like 1000 mcg and then build up to 5000 mcg. That's the maximum amount that the body will absorb daily anyway. I think I read that somewhere. Make sure to take a B-complex and lots of water to prevent break outs. I tried this a few years ago and got painful acne. I haven't tried it again since because I'm not risking a break-out since beautiful skin trumps long hair in my books. Other ladies have had good results though. In any case, a good HSN with about 1000 mcg of biotin should do the trick.



Since you have already purchased them, you could try taking them every other day or every 3 days to see how your body responds.

I started with 1000 mcg and then switched to 2000 mcg until I finished the bottle. The current bottle I have is 5000 mcg. I take it daily unless I forget. I don't know that I will see 1" this month but still hoping. Even with supplements a lot of this really depends on what your body needs and is or is not getting. It is really hard to know. Your body chemistry is really going to be the deciding factor and it is just trial and error to figure out what it needs to be optimized.


----------



## HoneyA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Since you have already purchased them, you could *try taking them every other day or every 3 days to see how your body* responds.
> 
> I started with 1000 mcg and then switched to 2000 mcg until I finished the bottle. The current bottle I have is 5000 mcg. I take it daily unless I forget. I don't know that I will see 1" this month but still hoping. Even with supplements a lot of this really depends on what your body needs and is or is not getting. It is really hard to know. Your body chemistry is really going to be the deciding factor and it is just trial and error to figure out what it needs to be optimized.



That's exactly how I'd take them now (every 2 or 3 days) or alternatively you could start out taking them daily and see how your body responds (which is what I did before with the 10 000 mcg) and then adjust the dosage if need be.

faithVA how long have you been taking biotin overall and have you seen increased growth and retention that could be attributed to the biotin alone?

Some ladies report that they didn't really see a difference in growth but I guess it would depend on how consistently they were taking it and for how long.


----------



## naija24 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA, goodness, I had no idea! At least it was $5 on amazon. I guess I"ll just take it once a week? that'll cover the 2000mcg a day, i think. 

I'm just so bad with remembering pills that I figured upping the dosage would be better.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> That's exactly how I'd take them now (every 2 or 3 days) or alternatively you could start out taking them daily and see how your body responds (which is what I did before with the 10 000 mcg) and then adjust the dosage if need be.
> 
> faithVA how long have you been taking biotin overall and have you seen increased growth and retention that could be attributed to the biotin alone?
> 
> Some ladies report that they didn't really see a difference in growth but I guess it would depend on how consistently they were taking it and for how long.



It's probably been a little over a month. I don't think it is long enough to see any difference. I just started the 5000 mcg about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



naija24 said:


> faithVA, goodness, I had no idea! At least it was $5 on amazon. I guess I"ll just take it once a week? that'll cover the 2000mcg a day, i think.
> 
> I'm just so bad with remembering pills that I figured upping the dosage would be better.



I don't know that it works that way. The body will probably take what it can use and flush the rest. So if it can use 3000 mcg on tuesday, that is what it will take and flush the rest. 

Do the best you can at remembering to take them a few times a week.


----------



## HoneyA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



naija24 said:


> faithVA, goodness, I had no idea! At least it was $5 on amazon. I guess I"ll just take it once a week? that'll cover the 2000mcg a day, i think.
> 
> I'm just so bad with remembering pills that *I figured upping the dosage would be better*.



naija24 I thought that the more I took I'd see faster growth so I opted for the highest dosage but I just ended up with the acne. It showed up in about 10 days. By about day 12, I had thrown the biotin in the garbage 



faithVA said:


> It's probably been a little over a month. I don't think it is long enough to see any difference. I just started the 5000 mcg about 2 weeks ago.



faithVA Yes, they say it takes about 2 to 3 months for any noticeable difference.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> naija24 I thought that the more I took I'd see faster growth so I opted for the highest dosage but I just ended up with the acne. It showed up in about 10 days. By about day 12, I had thrown the biotin in the garbage
> 
> 
> 
> faithVA Yes, they say it takes about 2 to 3 months for any noticeable difference.



Almost everything that goes into the body takes about 90 days before a new balance is set. Some people notice results quickly but not most. In the supplement game you have to be consistent and stay with it.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm still here. I was a little slack over the weekend. I usually do better during the week.
> 
> I intended on exercising over the weekend but it didn't work out that way. I installed kinky twists over the weekend. I think this will help a lot. It will free up a lot of time I was spending on my hair so I can now exercise and get other things done. This will allow me to more easily oil my scalp as well as cowash 2x a week. So my scalp should be healthier. I am plan to be vigilant moisturizing my hair so I can retain my ends when I take these out.
> 
> Getting back on track today with my eating, water, supplements, etc. Will update later today.



That's the key, putting ourselves back on track. I know what you mean when you say the kinky twists will free up a lot of time in spending on your hair. I decided to do buns for 6 weeks and I spend more time styling it then when I had plaits/braids. Anyhow, it's all good. After doing my protein treatment this weekend, I think I'm going to try cowashes. How often do you do them?


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



naija24 said:


> I just recently ordered Biotin 10,000MG pills that should be here by Thursday. You think if I took those daily my hair would grow enough to be one inch/month?



I think it will assist in helping your hair to grow. It seems like its a combination of things that we do that enhances hair growth. For instance, Biotin, scalp massages, GHE, multivitamin, MSM, etc. I never had a problem with my hair growing, but my problem was retention. I started back using Mane and Tail products and I can already see a difference. When I took braids out, I had usual shedding, but I've been combing my hair which I really don't like doing alot, and since Thursday I've been combing my hair and I see very little in the comb. Finding hair products that help assist us is also important and I'm hoping to see those accumulated inches which leads to length. Hope this helped.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey, I use Baylis and Harding, great hair moisture surge. it comes in massive litre bottles that you can often found in tk maxx or pound shops. i added a bunch of sunflower oil for smoothness and ceramides.
> 
> i only shampoo once  a week but because of all the growth aids, heavy sealing and products sometimes during the week my hair feels a little gunky. i do it about 1-2 times a week.



Thank you for that. I've never head of it before and I will definitely be checking out my TJMax. Cowashing 1 to 2 times a week sounds reasonable to me because I'm a strong advocate of low manipulation.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;18433929[/USER]]That's the key, putting ourselves back on track. I know what you mean when you say the kinky twists will free up a lot of time in spending on your hair. I decided to do buns for 6 weeks and I spend more time styling it then when I had plaits/braids. Anyhow, it's all good. After doing my protein treatment this weekend, I think I'm going to try cowashes. How often do you do them?



Oh no, I was hoping when my hair was long enough to bun it would be my go to style. I need something quick and easy.

I only cowash 2x a week. My scalp needs some water every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Oh no, I was hoping when my hair was long enough to bun it would be my go to style. I need something quick and easy.
> 
> I only cowash 2x a week. My scalp needs some water every 3 to 4 days.



Oh it is easy, but I call myself this morning trying to be cute. I played with it more than I should have and I ended up putting it in my basic bun that I usually wear. Tomorrow I will not be having this problem. I will put it up and go. I want to reposition my pony, so I will be wearing low bun 2 days and high bun 2 days and perhaps I will add a phony pony the other days. I think I'm going to stick with buns even though I love the braids. I'm going to use this 6 week period to strengthen my hair and trying my hand at cowashing. I think I will wash using shampoo once a week and cowash 1 or 2 times a week. I love the low manipulation and I don't want to get into combing my hair everytime I wash or cowash. But I have to admit that Mane n Tail detangler works very good in keeping that shedding at bay. Anyhow, I know what I have to do and hopefully it will be good. I remember before when I wore my hair in buns for over a year, my hair grew sooooo much. I'm hoping for the same alternating between buns and braids. Keep your kinky twists moist using some braid or moisturising spray while in them is my suggestion.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey, I use Baylis and Harding, great hair moisture surge. it comes in massive litre bottles that you can often found in tk maxx or pound shops. i added a bunch of sunflower oil for smoothness and ceramides.
> 
> i only shampoo once  a week but because of all the growth aids, heavy sealing and products sometimes during the week my hair feels a little gunky. i do it about 1-2 times a week.



This conditioner is unique to UK but I found it on ebay and ordered it. I think I will start using it when I put my plaits back in which won't be until the end of July. The braids at times can be hard to keep moisturised and I'm hoping during cowashes using this conditioner will help. Thanks for sharing. I will let you know I like it.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> This conditioner is unique to UK but I found it on ebay and ordered it. I think I will start using it when I put my plaits back in which won't be until the end of July. The braids at times can be hard to keep moisturised and I'm hoping during cowashes using this conditioner will help. Thanks for sharing. I will let you know I like it.



ooooo yes please. are you going to doctor it with oils and stuff?


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Did fairly well today.
1. Was able to avoid junk food. 
2. Drinking my smoothie now
3. Drank at least 40 oz of water. Will do better tomorrow
4. Did supplements plus my iron
5. 4 minutes of inversion
6. Oiled scalp and baggying now
7. Walked at least 20 minutes

Let's see how well I can do this week.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> ooooo yes please. are you going to doctor it with oils and stuff?



Well it seems like the ingredients are pretty good and it certainly talks about drenching your hair with moisture. Have you tried it without adding any other ingredients? I don't know when it will get here but I can wait. I also found a recipe for homemade conditioner that's cone free. It seems really easy to make. I ordered some BTMS from ebay and that is one of the ingredients and coconut oil, glycerin, water, honey. Very few ingredients. I think I will try this weekend to make and see how it feels and looks by experimenting with one part of my hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Did fairly well today.
> 1. Was able to avoid junk food.
> 2. Drinking my smoothie now
> 3. Drank at least 40 oz of water. Will do better tomorrow
> ...



Way to go. You are the one that keeps us all on track because you keep us consistently updated with what you are doing. I like that because it encourages me to stay on track. By the way, I did my bun this morning and it took me less than 5 minutes. I think I'm going to go to craft store and either make or look for some hair accessories to accent my buns. Thanks for keeping us motivated.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA

have you been noticing growth from  the inversion method.
i gotta start but ive been lazy,maybe you can give me a boost


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Way to go. You are the one that keeps us all on track because you keep us consistently updated with what you are doing. I like that because it encourages me to stay on track. By the way, I did my bun this morning and it took me less than 5 minutes. I think I'm going to go to craft store and either make or look for some hair accessories to accent my buns. Thanks for keeping us motivated.



Maybe I can bun by the end of the year. (wish, wish, wish)


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=357665 said:
			
		

> Hyacinthe[/USER];18438699]faithVA
> 
> have you been noticing growth from  the inversion method.
> i gotta start but ive been lazy,maybe you can give me a boost



I don't know if I can attribute the growth to just the inversion method. I am doing a lot of things at the same time. I am noticing growth but it is not phenomenal. It is faster than normal which I can tell by my grays. Usually it takes about 30 days before my grays peek through. I think my grays were peeking through around day 10. 

But I continue to do inversion because it really is the only time of day I am getting in a good stretch. So even if it isn't helping my hair it is helping my body.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Maybe I can bun by the end of the year. (wish, wish, wish)



Stay positive. I battle with that type of thinking too. Perhaps, I don't know, will I get there..... and I have to remind myself to think positive. If you keep doing what you're doing, you will have your bun at the end of the year without a doubt.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I don't know if I can attribute the growth to just the inversion method. I am doing a lot of things at the same time. I am noticing growth but it is not phenomenal. It is faster than normal which I can tell by my grays. Usually it takes about 30 days before my grays peek through. I think my grays were peeking through around day 10.
> 
> But I continue to do inversion because it really is the only time of day I am getting in a good stretch. So even if it isn't helping my hair it is helping my body.



I agree. Inversion is healthy for you period. One of the added benefits is getting blood to your scalp. I can also tell that my eyesight is improving. I love doing headstands/inversion and I know it helps contribute to hair growth.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I forgot to mention that something else that I decided to do is not only taking MSM (1/4 tsp) in my brewers yeast juice mix, but I also add 2 heaping Tbsp. to my moisturising spray. Since I'm wearing my hair in a bun, I spray my hair/scalp with it AM/PM. Today was the first time I sprayed in AM and my scalp has this unusual feel to it. I can tell that something is going on. I feel stimulation, a little heat, itching but not really itching. I just have this tingly feeling that feels good. Adding MSM topically can perhaps assist us with our goal of 12 inches in 12 months. Since I'm using this spray every AM/PM and MSM is a form of sulfur, I've cut back in using my sulfur oil mix to 2-4 times a week. Just wanted to share.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Stay positive. I battle with that type of thinking too. Perhaps, I don't know, will I get there..... and I have to remind myself to think positive. If you keep doing what you're doing, you will have your bun at the end of the year without a doubt.



You are right. I need to stay positive. I have a lot of things going for me right now. I am experience blessings, let me count the ways

1. I successfully put my hair up into kinky twists giving me a much needed break.
2. I haven't had to dust my hair since April which is the longest time ever.
3. I have my my moisturizing plan established for my hair and I have it in practice.
4. I have found great staples for my shampoo, conditioner, leave-in and moisturizer.
5. Found great supplies for mist bottles, oil bottles.
6. Have great scalp treatment products that I am using every week
7. With my kinky twists I can cowash more often
8. I know my hair will be longer when I take these out
9. I am getting better with my moisture protein balance
10. I have the option to redo this protective style as often as I like since it cost me nothing but time.
11. I am in a better place hair wise this year than I was last year
12. I'm finally enjoying trying new products because I understand my hair better
13. I have a good idea of what ingredients my hair likes and doesn't like
14. I am looking forward to my rollerset in August. I think I do a good rollerset
15. I am feeling comfortable with my protective style at work and out and about
16. I am becoming more consistent with my hair and body regimen

I think that is enough for now.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You are right. I need to stay positive. I have a lot of things going for me right now. I am experience blessings, let me count the ways
> 
> 1. I successfully put my hair up into kinky twists giving me a much needed break.
> 2. I haven't had to dust my hair since April which is the longest time ever.
> ...



That sounds great!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> You are right. I need to stay positive. I have a lot of things going for me right now. I am experience blessings, let me count the ways
> 
> 1. I successfully put my hair up into kinky twists giving me a much needed break.
> 2. I haven't had to dust my hair since April which is the longest time ever.
> ...



See all you had to do was readjust that negative energy into positive and look at that..... I have to keep reminding myself too. Especially after experiencing some hair breakage after I took my braids/plaits out. I had to keep telling myself that this is not a setback, but just learn from it and move on. I think I know what the problem was, or least one of the problems and I'm so thankful that my hair in the back was not affected. I still have my length, but some strands around my front are short, but I can deal with it. I decided to take proactive measures to remedy the problem, one being taking a break from plaits/braids which will give me time to wash every week with a deep conditioner to help build it up. I visualize seeing my hair get longer and longer and this time next year, we all will have longer hair.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Im trying to find the perfect deep conditioner. I can't remember the last time i deep conditioned. I'm trying nspa repairing hair and scalp miracle mask for dry/damaged hair. It's more of a mud mask conditioner with vegetable protein. i've got high hopes for this one. wish me luck

eta hair was soft and not weighed down. smells nice too. can't really ask for more.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 21, 2013)

llan said:


> Im trying to find the perfect deep conditioner. I can't remember the last time i deep conditioned. I'm trying nspa repairing hair and scalp miracle mask for dry/damaged hair. It's more of a mud mask conditioner with vegetable protein. i've got high hopes for this one. wish me luck



Same here. I am looking for the perfect moisturizing deep conditioner for me.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Well it seems like the ingredients are pretty good and it certainly talks about drenching your hair with moisture. Have you tried it without adding any other ingredients? I don't know when it will get here but I can wait. I also found a recipe for homemade conditioner that's cone free. It seems really easy to make. I ordered some BTMS from ebay and that is one of the ingredients and coconut oil, glycerin, water, honey. Very few ingredients. I think I will try this weekend to make and see how it feels and looks by experimenting with one part of my hair.



It works really well by itself. Once my hair was parched, my flat mate left hers in the shower and i took a cheeky couple of pumps. It worked really well at softening and moisturising.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Im trying to find the perfect deep conditioner. I can't remember the last time i deep conditioned. I'm trying nspa repairing hair and scalp miracle mask for dry/damaged hair. It's more of a mud mask conditioner with vegetable protein. i've got high hopes for this one. wish me luck
> 
> eta hair was soft and not weighed down. smells nice too. can't really ask for more.



I find that to be a problem too. I think I'm going to start using natural homemade conditioners. There are plenty that use avocado, coconut oil, mayo, etc. I also found an old thread with the recipe for Cathy Howse deep conditioner. I haven't tried it yet, but I might. What is nspa repairing hair mask?


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I forgot to take my supplements yesterday  I need to make sure I put them on my desk as soon as I get to work. Need to get more water in as well. I will do better today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I need to up my water intake as well this week. I haven't started off this week very well.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I forgot to take my supplements yesterday  I need to make sure I put them on my desk as soon as I get to work. Need to get more water in as well. I will do better today.



Sometimes it happens. I know this happened to me last week but we put ourselves back on track by reminding ourselves of the goal. I try to take my hair vitamin/multi vitamin when I take my brewers yeast juice mix in the morning. I want those 12 inches and trying to stay motivated is what's going to help us reach the goal. Don't worry. Just get back on track!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I need to up my water intake as well this week. I haven't started off this week very well.



Don't worry, just start doing what you can do. Remember, we only get what we put into it. This principle applies to everything we do in life. We all will get off track at times, but the key is putting ourselves back on track. Last week I was a mess because there was so much going on, but this week I'm focused. I have been consistent with my vitamins, oiling scalp, exercising, headstands, etc. We don't want to look back with regrets...... stay encouraged and motivated.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I find that to be a problem too. I think I'm going to start using natural homemade conditioners. There are plenty that use avocado, coconut oil, mayo, etc. I also found an old thread with the recipe for Cathy Howse deep conditioner. I haven't tried it yet, but I might. What is nspa repairing hair mask?



It's not organic or anything like that. It smells gorgeous. Its supposed to strengthen and prevent damage. The second ingredient is kaolin  followed by fatty alcohols. The instructions says to apply it on the hair and scalp and leave it for 5-7 minutes. I leave it on a little while than that. It rinses out really easily.

I love the nspa brand, i use a lot of their beauty products so when i found out they had a haircare range i was overly happy. I'm also giving their serum a try too.  Its mostly cones and fragrance and it helps my sticky castor oil go on easier.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> It's not organic or anything like that. It smells gorgeous. Its supposed to strengthen and prevent damage. The second ingredient is kaolin  followed by fatty alcohols. The instructions says to apply it on the hair and scalp and leave it for 5-7 minutes. I leave it on a little while than that. It rinses out really easily.
> 
> I love the nspa brand, i use a lot of their beauty products so when i found out they had a haircare range i was overly happy. I'm also giving their serum a try too.  Its mostly cones and fragrance and it helps my sticky castor oil go on easier.



So these are products that originate in the UK. Very nice that you found products that work for you. I received confirmation that my conditioner has shipped. I will just wait patiently until it arrives.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Did my first cowash this morning. Hair was feeling kinda yucky so I used VO5 tea therapy this morning and sprayed down with Mane n Tail detangler, moisturising spray and styled in bun. It was kinda cool. I did comb and there was very few strands in my comb. I loved the Mane n Tail products for that reason. They seemed to minimize shedding for me which is great. I'm consistently doing what I can do. I see growth, but don't know how much. Can't wait to post pic at end of June.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I found it.

My inversion methods consist of using my BodyLift which I purchased several years ago, but it's discontinued. Well I found it. I usually try to do it at least 6-7 days a week.

Here is a pic


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I didn't like how my leave out was feeling so I switched my cream based moisturizer instead of Moisture Plus I used R and B by lush. I'll reassess in the morning. My crown was itchy today and unfortunately I ecratched I know I cut my scalp by scratching because I used the cap from my water bottle to pour water on my crown between the tracks and the water burned. I sprayed a medicated spray on the area when I got home. I hope I didn't cause any damage.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I didn't like how my leave out was feeling so I switched my cream based moisturizer instead of Moisture Plus I used R and B by lush. I'll reassess in the morning. My crown was itchy today and unfortunately I ecratched I know I cut my scalp by scratching because I used the cap from my water bottle to pour water on my crown between the tracks and the water burned. I sprayed a medicated spray on the area when I got home. I hope I didn't cause any damage.



I know what you mean about causing damage. Please be careful because we really do not want to experience setbacks. I thought I had a setback when I took out my braids. I experienced minor breakage, but I still have my length. I should have known better than to put braids in after giving myself a relaxer touchup. Anyow, lesson learned and I've moved on. I'm trying to implement other techniques and staying focused to make up for the error I made. I'm crazy, hectic busy today, so if I don't check in anymore today, will definitely do so after holiday weekend.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

To improve my supplement taking, Over the weekend I will fill up my portable pill carriers so they are ready for the week. That way I don't have to worry about running out.

I will also start misting my scalp with water 2x a day to keep my scalp hydrated. For some reason it just feels dry. 

This has nothing to do with this challenge but don't have any other place to put it. I bought some gray away pills to see if I can do something about this gray hair. I have a two month supply. If it reduces my gray that would be great because then I could stop coloring my hair. I will post my progress here just to keep track of it.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> This has nothing to do with this challenge but don't have any other place to put it. I bought some gray away pills to see if I can do something about this gray hair. I have a two month supply. If it reduces my gray that would be great because then I could stop coloring my hair. I will post my progress here just to keep track of it.



someone recommended an indian oil that is supposed to help with grays that I am going to try


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=386583 said:
			
		

> OriginalCrownandGlory[/USER];18456955]someone recommended an indian oil that is supposed to help with grays that I am going to try



Do you remember the name?

From what I have been reading the gray develops when the body isn't creating enough of the enzyme catalase. It is often reduce prematurely due to stress. The gray away is a catalase blend.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am going to switch to doing the 5000 mcg of biotin every other day. My face is breaking out slightly and it is irritated. So I will see if the new schedule will work better. 

I was supposed to cowash tonight but was too busy. So I put green tea in an applicator bottle and applied it to my scalp. Then I oiled my scalp with NJoys Growth Oil. 

Baggying now. I did my smoothie and took my supplements. No exercise and no inversion tonight.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies hope your well

thought i would check in

i've been co-washing almost daily. It's been great for retaining moisture but not so great for my ends. I have about a 2 inches of questionable ends. I say questionable because they don't break, they're not see through but their not optimum healthy either. But damage is cumulative and from the length of my hair their about 1.5 to 2 years old. 2 years ago my diet was terrible, my styling practices were atrocious. 

anyway i digress = cowashing, great for healthy hair, not great for hair thats a bit damaged. 

sealing with a serum = great light, less build up than oils and butters alone. helps my castor oil slip on a lot easier too. also provides uv protection. Its gorgeous outside and my hair may take a beating in the sun. 

I'm going to dust my ends whilst in mini braids (just the hairs poking out). but at the end of june im going to have to do half inch trim.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (May 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Do you remember the name?
> 
> From what I have been reading the gray develops when the body isn't creating enough of the enzyme catalase. It is often reduce prematurely due to stress. The gray away is a catalase blend.



The name of it is  called bhringaraj  oil. There is a blend on amazon that I want to try http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035CFY24/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
it seems to have a blend of some good oils so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^Thanks............


----------



## fancypants007 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am going to switch to doing the 5000 mcg of biotin every other day. My face is breaking out slightly and it is irritated. So I will see if the new schedule will work better.
> 
> I was supposed to cowash tonight but was too busy. So I put green tea in an applicator bottle and applied it to my scalp. Then I oiled my scalp with NJoys Growth Oil.
> 
> Baggying now. I did my smoothie and took my supplements. No exercise and no inversion tonight.



I really hate taking supplements. I take my hair vitamin, but I found some biotin powder that I'm going to mix into my juice with brewers yeast and msm to see how it works. I love Mahabhringraj Oil. It's suppose to be great in reducing hair fall and good for the scalp. I mix it with my henna glosses. I do remember something about it helping with gray hair. This is one of the oils that is part of my hair regime.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey ladies hope your well
> 
> thought i would check in
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in. My ends are not in great shape either, but I try to use the Splitender at least once a month. I haven't been consistent with it though. I want to continue to do my cowashing. I started using Mane n Tail products and I'm loving them. It must help with shedding because when I comb my hair after spraying on the detangler, i have very few strands in my comb. I think I will do a mini trim too. I can't wait till the end of June.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> The name of it is  called bhringaraj  oil. There is a blend on amazon that I want to try http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035CFY24/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> it seems to have a blend of some good oils so I am going to give it a try.



This is the brand I ordered from Amazon. I ordered it because there was some good reviews. All of these indian oils have a potent smell, but I mix it with my henna and conditioner for henna glosses.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Another week has come and gone. Just checking in to see if everyone is on point. I'm trying to stay consistent because I know this is the key. Patience is also key. I wanted to clarify and give myself an aphogee 2 step treatment his weekend, but it didn't happen. I had a little mishap. I usually do a 30 minute cayenne and vinegar treatment on scalp only. Well I forgot and wet my hair preparing to shampoo. I remembered this treatment and decided to do it, big mistake. After a few minutes, my scalp was on fire and I mean on FIRE! I could only take it for 5 minutes. I proceeded to wash my hair, relief while under water but my scalp was burning. After finished washing, I sprayed my moistusing spray on hair because it contains aloe vera and some relief, but still on fire. I started to panic. I have some liquid Vitamin E oil that I use on my hair and face, and I took some and just massaged it into my scalp. Finally, relief. I was afraid to give myself the protein treatment, so I just sprayed on the green tea reconstructor by aphogee and then buttered and oiled my hair and plaited it for the night. I did not get any burns or sores, but I took my growth oil and applied it to my scalp. I reasoned, since the cayenne stimulated it to that degree, see if I can't get some good growth from it. In hindsight, looking back, it was very humorous. I had to laugh at myself but trust me, I will never do this again on wet hair. Duh, you would have thought, but I guess I wasn't thinking. I'm glad it didn't turn into a mishap. Vitamin E oil is da bomb!


----------



## d33va (May 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I'm in. I'll document one month at a time. Profile pic was taken yesterday 5-28-13 so that's the start. I'll post a length check next month.*


----------



## fancypants007 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



d33va said:


> *I'm in. I'll document one month at a time. Profile pic was taken yesterday 5-28-13 so that's the start. I'll post a length check next month.*



Thanks for joining and welcome. I'm anxiously awaiting the end of June to post a pic to see my progress. Don't forget to share any tips/suggestions you may have.


----------



## footsie (May 30, 2013)

I'm exactly one month late, but can I still join the challenge? 11 in 11? My hair is just past collarbone length.  I would love to get to bra-strap length. I currently have braids in right now (6 weeks) that I intend to remove either this or next weekend depending on whether my hair steamer arrives by Saturday. I use Miss Jessie's products primarily (shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, butter and creams). I recently bought Jamacian Black castor oil, but haven't used it.  I also recently bought the coconut cowash and leave in from the As I Am line that I plan to try when I remove my braids.  I'll go back and read the rules on the first page and will post a pic when the braids come out.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



footsie said:


> I'm exactly one month late, but can I still join the challenge? 11 in 11? My hair is just past collarbone length.  I would love to get to bra-strap length. I currently have braids in right now (6 weeks) that I intend to remove either this or next weekend depending on whether my hair steamer arrives by Saturday. I use Miss Jessie's products primarily (shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, butter and creams). I recently bought Jamacian Black castor oil, but haven't used it.  I also recently bought the coconut cowash and leave in from the As I Am line that I plan to try when I remove my braids.  I'll go back and read the rules on the first page and will post a pic when the braids come out.



You certainly can join and welcome! I'm so excited about this challenge and hope to achieve some significant growth. You can do all or some of the suggestions that Inspired stated on page 1. The key though, is to stay consistent. We will fall from time to time due to other pressing needs, but just put yourself back on track. I try to check in every week, and respond to the various posts. Please share any tips/suggestions you may have.


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

just giving an update on my progress thus far.  I did another BC on 11 May so it has been about  3 weeks.  I have been co washing about 3 times a week and shampooing every week and doing hot oil treatments and DC every time I shampoo.  I am comfortable with the progress of my hair thus far.  I have noticed some growth and fullness but I think with a TWA its hard to post.  I hope to have more length by the end of June.  I am also in the vitamins challenge so I am taking my vits daily.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kennylee2013 said:


> just giving an update on my progress thus far.  I did another BC on 11 May so it has been about  3 weeks.  I have been co washing about 3 times a week and shampooing every week and doing hot oil treatments and DC every time I shampoo.  I am comfortable with the progress of my hair thus far.  I have noticed some growth and fullness but I think with a TWA its hard to post.  I hope to have more length by the end of June.  I am also in the vitamins challenge so I am taking my vits daily.



Thanks for the update. I can see changes in my hair too. It can be so subtle, but noticeable. Cowashing is new for me, but I'm liking it. I want to do it at least 2 times a week. It seems like you're on track keeping your hair in an environment that is conducive to hair growth. I just started taking biotin powder. I hate taking supplements but I mix this in my juice in AM, and it's not bad.


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for the update. I can see changes in my hair too. It can be so subtle, but noticeable. Cowashing is new for me, but I'm liking it. I want to do it at least 2 times a week. It seems like you're on track keeping your hair in an environment that is conducive to hair growth. I just started taking biotin powder. I hate taking supplements but I mix this in my juice in AM, and it's not bad.



Yes thanks to this forum I know how to take care of my hair. This truly is an enlightening experience. I have only started co washing since joining this forum and learning about my hair.  I am more informed and I am loving the new me.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 Just checking in. Still being consistent with my hair regimen, eating healthy, working out, taking my vitamins. Haven't been trying any new things at all because I'd like to get as close as possible to my year end goal without a setback. I keep my hair out of the way during the day and only take it down to prepare for bed (castor oil, moisturise and GHE).


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm checking in. I'm not consistent right now. My mom is not well and doing a lot of running around with her care. Until she is straight hair care will get what it gets.

I am drinking water but not as much as before. I've learned to stay hydrated even when busy.

I've been getting up extra earlier so I have missed most of my smoothies but looking forward to one today.

Doing 0 exercise or inversions. If I can't invert while sleeping it ain't happening 

I am still doing fine with my supplements. 

I am also daily applying the stinky stuff. It is pretty thin so I am going to put it in a spray bottle. 

I can't wait to take these kinky twist out but I need to keep them in another week or two until I have time to do my hair. Not looking forward to trying to style my hair either


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA what is the stinky stuff? LOL


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 1, 2013)

Checking in, still consistent on everything except my workout but I'll get back to it in once thins settle down. I wore a wig all week and GHE'd every night. it's nice not having to "do" my hair and just moisture and seal. Not sure if I'm going to stick with the wig next week or do a bun instead.


----------



## reeseycup (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I have been in a protective style since 5/4/13. I am 37 wks post transition and I am wearing 4wk old (every hairstyle is DIY for me) crochet puffy twists. I will install another set when I remove these. I will take these down on or after 6/21/13 when the schlyr ends for me (teacher).I will be 7wks post with this particular install and 41wks post transition. I am on my 68th straight night of the GHE and I have been using mega tek every single day since 1/22/13. I just added sulfur powder to my mega tek mix on 5/28/13 and so far so good! I do not plan to BC until Dec 2015 (I can wait). I am very very careful with my hair (and body) and treat both with the ultimate of care.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA

I really hope your mum gets better, Sending you good vibes positive energy and prayers. 
x


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

checking in 
hope you ladies are well

I've been deep conditioning on dry hair with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor for 10-20 mins, then co-washing with a cheapie conditioner. before oil rinsing with vit e/sun flower oil and leaving in a bit of the cheap conditioner and sealing with a silicone serum. i clarify with shampoo once a week usually herbal essences balancing act clarifying shampoo. It's been working well, I've gotten compliments on my hair even though its not in any special style (just minibraids). I've also realised that i can use any shampoo, cheap expensive they're pretty much all the same. 

I've been drinking my smoothies, although not everyday like i should. and I've been taking my vitamin supplements, I've noticed my body hair, eyebrows and eyelashes are much longer and thicker , I think my hairs grown an awful lot too. i've had these minibraids in for 2 and a half weeks. i was only going to keep them in for 4 weeks but i have an event to go to the first week of next month so they'll stay in until then (unless something comes up) 

this week i've been slacking on drinking water. i'm going to make a conscientious effort. 
i've also replaced scalp massages with a final rinse with the cold tap, refreshing  and you get super shiny hair. i think i'll do both this week though

*how are you ladies doing 
anything new ?*


----------



## NicoleN (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I AM EXCITED TO START THIS TOMORROW!


----------



## footsie (Jun 2, 2013)

faithVA Hope your mom's health improves.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA Hope your mom gets better soon. Hair is not a priority when it comes to mom. 

I'm trying to get another inch this month. The 1st of July is when I plan to relax so I'm trying to get it in. I found this hair tonic here in Abu Dhabi called Kaminomato. It's a hair growth accelerator, I'm bored so why not try it. Lol. The smell isn't bad, I put it in a spray bottle for an easier application. I'll try it for a month or until it runs out. 
Kiminoto


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

candie19 let us know how it works out!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hope your mom feels better faithVA


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> fancypants007 Just checking in. Still being consistent with my hair regimen, eating healthy, working out, taking my vitamins. Haven't been trying any new things at all because I'd like to get as close as possible to my year end goal without a setback. I keep my hair out of the way during the day and only take it down to prepare for bed (castor oil, moisturise and GHE).



Excellent! I also curbed my spending spree. I want to buy everything that would help my hair grow more, but I've slowed down. During this challenge one thing I want to stay consistent with is the Mane n Tail products. You seemed to be focused and on point. If we regularly keep doing something, the census is it becomes a habit after 21 days. So everyone, stay focused.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm checking in. I'm not consistent right now. My mom is not well and doing a lot of running around with her care. Until she is straight hair care will get what it gets.
> 
> I am drinking water but not as much as before. I've learned to stay hydrated even when busy.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your Mom and yes you have your priorities in order. Your Mom comes first. Anyhow, thanks for checking in. What is the stinky stuff?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in, still consistent on everything except my workout but I'll get back to it in once thins settle down. I wore a wig all week and GHE'd every night. it's nice not having to "do" my hair and just moisture and seal. Not sure if I'm going to stick with the wig next week or do a bun instead.



Thanks for checking in. I know what you mean about those wigs, and last week it was hot, hot, hot! I've been wearing a bun and will continue to do so until the end of July when I will put braids back in my hair. I will do them on and off every month until October when I give myself a touchup.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



reeseycup said:


> I have been in a protective style since 5/4/13. I am 37 wks post transition and I am wearing 4wk old (every hairstyle is DIY for me) crochet puffy twists. I will install another set when I remove these. I will take these down on or after 6/21/13 when the schlyr ends for me (teacher).I will be 7wks post with this particular install and 41wks post transition. I am on my 68th straight night of the GHE and I have been using mega tek every single day since 1/22/13. I just added sulfur powder to my mega tek mix on 5/28/13 and so far so good! I do not plan to BC until Dec 2015 (I can wait). I am very very careful with my hair (and body) and treat both with the ultimate of care.



I hear you girl, those crochet braids are the bomb! I had them in awhile ago and around 7 or 8 weeks when they were ready to come out, they still looked good. Please post a pic of hair at end of June when we all will check in for length progress pic; not optional but if you can.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> checking in
> hope you ladies are well
> 
> I've been deep conditioning on dry hair with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor for 10-20 mins, then co-washing with a cheapie conditioner. before oil rinsing with vit e/sun flower oil and leaving in a bit of the cheap conditioner and sealing with a silicone serum. i clarify with shampoo once a week usually herbal essences balancing act clarifying shampoo. It's been working well, I've gotten compliments on my hair even though its not in any special style (just minibraids). I've also realised that i can use any shampoo, cheap expensive they're pretty much all the same.
> ...



Your regime sounds good. I've noticed some subtle changes too. One thing that I'm truly impressed with is when combing my hair, there are very few strands in my comb. I contribute this to the Mane n Tail products. This I am loving. I'm trying a new glycerin and aloe vera moisturising mix that I think is working out for me and I've added msm to it and of course eo like peppermint and rosemary. I spray on my scalp/hair in AM and PM and I love the tingly feeling that I get. Feels very good.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



NicoleN said:


> I AM EXCITED TO START THIS TOMORROW!



Welcome! I am soooo excited too. We will all be checking in the end of June with progress pic that is optional. If you want, you can post a pic at that time.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> faithVA Hope your mom gets better soon. Hair is not a priority when it comes to mom.
> 
> I'm trying to get another inch this month. The 1st of July is when I plan to relax so I'm trying to get it in. I found this hair tonic here in Abu Dhabi called Kaminomato. It's a hair growth accelerator, I'm bored so why not try it. Lol. The smell isn't bad, I put it in a spray bottle for an easier application. I'll try it for a month or until it runs out.
> Kiminoto



Thanks for sharing that product. I was ordering and spending money on hair conditioners, oils, etc. but I've decided to curb it for awhile and work with what I have. I ordered NJoy's hair oil and I stopped using it because I had some type of reaction. FaithVA suggested I diluted with some other oils and I think I'm going to start using it again that way this entire month to see what I will get. Let us know the outcome of the hair tonic, but it does sound good. I'm bookmarking it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=337083 said:
			
		

> JustGROWwithIt[/USER];18495315]@faithVA what is the stinky stuff? LOL


 
It is a scalp treatment by Komaza Care. It really is called Stinky Stuff. I know, it is a weird name. I don't know if it stinks or not. I have never noticed the smell.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I really hope your mum gets better, Sending you good vibes positive energy and prayers.
> x


 
Thank You...........


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Time will tell.


----------



## footsie (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

My hair steamer came in the mail today.  Yay!!  So these box braids will be coming out on Friday.  I'll wash and steam and DC and it will be put in cornrows for my trip the following weekend.

I was reading in another thread and low vs high porosity (something that news to me).  From what I gathered I fall under high porosity (easily wet, quickly dries, does not hold moisture).  Is steaming good for high porosity hair?  Are you steamers high, normal or low porosity?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



footsie said:


> My hair steamer came in the mail today.  Yay!!  So these box braids will be coming out on Friday.  I'll wash and steam and DC and it will be put in cornrows for my trip the following weekend.
> 
> I was reading in another thread and low vs high porosity (something that news to me).  From what I gathered I fall under high porosity (easily wet, quickly dries, does not hold moisture).  Is steaming good for high porosity hair?  Are you steamers high, normal or low porosity?



I don't know the answer perhaps someone else can chime in. I try to incorporate into my regime once a month Roux Porosity conditioner before my deep conditioner to help balance any porosity issues I may have. I have a steamer too, and I tend to use it for moisturing treatments, and I use dry heat when I do protein.


----------



## footsie (Jun 4, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> I don't know the answer perhaps someone else can chime in. I try to incorporate into my regime once a month Roux Porosity conditioner before my deep conditioner to help balance any porosity issues I may have. I have a steamer too, and I tend to use it for moisturing treatments, and I use dry heat when I do protein.



Thank you. Someone else suggested the Roux Protein treatment to me so I'm going to look into it. Do you do protein treatment and steam treatment on the same day?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



footsie said:


> Thank you. Someone else suggested the Roux Protein treatment to me so I'm going to look into it. Do you do protein treatment and steam treatment on the same day?



I usually do a protein treatment once a month with dry heat and the other times I may use my hair steamer depending on what conditioner I'm using. Here is some information I found about Roux Porosity conditioner:
--------------------------------------------------------
*How to apply Roux Porosity Control conditioner*
1. Apply to the hair before a chemical service to prevent chemical shock to ensure predictable results. This also helps prevent overlapping of the relaxer.
2. Apply after a chemical service when additional conditioning is required. Leave on for 30 seconds, rinse out.
3. Apply to the hair in sections while detangling the hair with a wide tooth comb. This is great before shampooing. Let it sit for 5-10mins after the detangling process, then rinse out.
4. Apply after shampooing. Let it sit for 2-5mins. Rinse and follow up with a deep conditioner for better conditioning results (more moisture, shine and elasticity).
5. Put 2-3tsp of the conditioner in your deep conditioner for added slip, cortex protection, impart shine, and align the bonding of the cuticles.
6. Use as a final rinse for detangling, and smoothness, leave on for 2-5 mins, then rinse out.
------------------------------------------------------------
Chicoro who is a member here posted in one of her pamphlets the formula for using protein and moisture products. She stated: 
Shampoo + Protein Product + Dry Heat
Conditioner + Moisture Product + Wet Heat

I hope this helps!


----------



## footsie (Jun 4, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> I hope this helps!



Thanks. It does.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007  What does dry heat mean?  Under the hooded dryer with no processing cap.  Or, can you still use a heat cap or the hooded dryer with a processing cap/baggy on?  

I'm assuming that wet heat means a steamer.  Correct me, if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> I like taking the gummy multivitamins. I also read somewhere, too, that they're more easily absorbed in the body than regular hard pills. I use the Spring Valley Biotin. I take 1 pill (5000 mcg) in the morning everyday with a Super B-Complex vitamin (Nature Made Valley Brand). That's just what I use and what I've found to work. I definitely wouldn't sleep on biotin. I find it helpful for both my hair & nails.
> 
> In my personal challenge, I gained 2 inches in 3 months so I'm hoping that the scalp massages and baggying help me get an inch a month



I take a gummy prenatal, and did while I was pregnant with my son, since they were easier to get down and keep down than my Rx prenatals. I continue to take them, and my son is 6 mos. I take a B-complex vit, bamboo extract, chlorella, calcium with Vit D, fish and cod liver oils, flaxseed oil, folic acid 1200 mcg or 1.2 mg, and biotin as my main supplements. They are for overall health, but benefit my hair and skin too. The folic acid I get by Rx since Im anemic, as they only sell 400 mcg variations OTC. I just restocked on my vits today. I have a few more to restock on soon.

Im buying a blender this week to incorporate more smoothies and protein in my diet. I'm starting a medical/clinical study with Duke University friday on the benefits of sulphoraphane contained in broccoli sprouts and their effect on the blood. It costs me nothing, and I want to get the health effects from consuming broccoli sprouts mixed into a fruit smoothie (you cant taste them this way). I hope I get some added good health, vibrancy, and hair growth from the study. Cant really hurt except for the blood draws to periodically test my blood. That will suck but I'll bite the bullet for the benefits! 

P.S. The study is 3 months long. I will update you ladies on how it goes...if I notice increased hair growth/thickness or any positive effect related to our challenge, I will be sure to post. "Sulphoraphane is an organosulphur (organic form of sulphur) compound that exhibits anticancer, antidiabetic, and antimicrobial properties..." (courtesy Google) So for just those benefits, broccoli sprouts may become a regular part of my diet.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I need to check into these vitamins. B Complex is very good for your hair. Have you ever took Brewer's Yeast which is loaded with B vitamins? The particular brand I use is by Swanson because it has a sweet nutty taste. I'm actually going to add some Brewers Yeast to my wheat germ muffins, (getting hair enhancing  ingredients in one product). I will post the recipe soon.



Glad you mentioned this. Many marketed "B-complex" supplements are just pure Brewer's Yeast. Mine is, and I take Puritan's Pride B-complex. I think Brewer's Yeast is a great supplement, as is Bee Pollen...which I also take (Spring Valley/Wal-mart brand). I will be incorporating Royal Jelly and Acetyl-L-Cysteine into my vitamin regimen soon (I'll be getting some before the week is out). I used to take a free-form amino acid blend by Twinlab, and I liked it a lot. It's available on Vitacost.com. Our hair and skin need those amino acids and omega fatty acids, ladies!!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



MileHighDiva said:


> fancypants007  What does dry heat mean?  Under the hooded dryer with no processing cap.  Or, can you still use a heat cap or the hooded dryer with a processing cap/baggy on?
> 
> I'm assuming that wet heat means a steamer.  Correct me, if I'm wrong.



I'm thinking you are correct. Dry heat is with hooded dryer, blowdryer etc. and wet heat is with a steamer.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I take a gummy prenatal, and did while I was pregnant with my son, since they were easier to get down and keep down than my Rx prenatals. I continue to take them, and my son is 6 mos. I take a B-complex vit, bamboo extract, chlorella, calcium with Vit D, fish and cod liver oils, flaxseed oil, folic acid 1200 mcg or 1.2 mg, and biotin as my main supplements. They are for overall health, but benefit my hair and skin too. The folic acid I get by Rx since Im anemic, as they only sell 400 mcg variations OTC. I just restocked on my vits today. I have a few more to restock on soon.
> 
> Im buying a blender this week to incorporate more smoothies and protein in my diet. I'm starting a medical/clinical study with Duke University friday on the benefits of sulphoraphane contained in broccoli sprouts and their effect on the blood. It costs me nothing, and I want to get the health effects from consuming broccoli sprouts mixed into a fruit smoothie (you cant taste them this way). I hope I get some added good health, vibrancy, and hair growth from the study. Cant really hurt except for the blood draws to periodically test my blood. That will suck but I'll bite the bullet for the benefits!
> 
> P.S. The study is 3 months long. I will update you ladies on how it goes...if I notice increased hair growth/thickness or any positive effect related to our challenge, I will be sure to post. "Sulphoraphane is an organosulphur (organic form of sulphur) compound that exhibits anticancer, antidiabetic, and antimicrobial properties..." (courtesy Google) So for just those benefits, broccoli sprouts may become a regular part of my diet.



Thanks, keep us posted!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Glad you mentioned this. Many marketed "B-complex" supplements are just pure Brewer's Yeast. Mine is, and I take Puritan's Pride B-complex. I think Brewer's Yeast is a great supplement, as is Bee Pollen...which I also take (Spring Valley/Wal-mart brand). I will be incorporating Royal Jelly and Acetyl-L-Cysteine into my vitamin regimen soon (I'll be getting some before the week is out). I used to take a free-form amino acid blend by Twinlab, and I liked it a lot. It's available on Vitacost.com. Our hair and skin need those amino acids and omega fatty acids, ladies!!



I love Brewers Yeast. Please post the brand of Acetyl-L-Cysteine you are taking. I'm interested in taking it. Does it come in powder form?


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I agree with HoneyA...an inch a month is definitely feasible, and even .75" a month is excellent growth to aim for consistently. I've noticed in the past year that my hair grows an average of 0.75-1.0" + each month. I say the "+" because the least I've noticed in the past year (May 2012-June 2013) is 0.75". However, I was with child from 03/12-12/12, and we all know pregnancy can increase growth and thickness dramatically since blood flow in the body increases by a good 50% by the last trimester.

My goal last year was WL by Dec 2012 or Jan 2013, but I made it late Oct. I went from BSL to WL from Jan to Oct, so 10 months. On me, that is nearly a 10" difference in length. My goal this year was HL by 12/2013, but I'm 2" or less from that as of mid-May. I tend to give myself extra time to reach a goal in case of setbacks and to avoid disappointment. I have a good 5" from where i am now to be considered tailbone length. I'm hoping with the changes I'm making mentioned in previous posts, I will be TBL by Dec 2013/Jan 2014. 

I measured at 27.5" in early May, and I'm short and petite at 5'2". TBL (also known as booty crease length or BCL) on me is 32". I'll be working at being more consistent, and might begin an exercise regimen, as currently I do not exercise much. We can do it!!!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I love Brewers Yeast. Please post the brand of Acetyl-L-Cysteine you are taking. I'm interested in taking it. Does it come in powder form?



Oops, I meant N-Acetyl-Cysteine, but there is L-Cystine available too. I havent bought it yet, but I'm eyeing NAC by Jarrow Formulas. It's kinda pricey compared to other supplements, but NAC is an important precursor to l-glutathione, which is an antioxidant (quite powerful). I believe the glutathione is produced by or stored in the liver...and alcohol and acetaminophen (Tylenol) can reduce the body's natural reserves of it. I try to take a variety of amino acids and get a lot of protein. I love Brewer's Yeast too.

NAC is important for glutathione production, liver health, and respiratory health, amongst other things.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Your regime sounds good. We do all or some of the suggestions. Please tell more about seaweed chips? I know that kelp is good for you and your hair. Isn't this a form of kelp? What brand do you recommend.



Speaking of seaweed chips, the toasted seaweed sheets available at Asian grocery stores are just as beneficial. Back about the time I joined this board my Korean and Filipino coworkers put me onto them. The 2 ladies had very long, thick hair. One was mid-thigh length, the other was classic length. They were telling me it (seaweed) is great for hair and skin.

 I remember my hair being in great condition and growing fast at the time. Shedding was nonexistent. Seaweed is something I consume on occasion, as well as a sea kelp supplement daily, and I LOVE sushi (kimbob not raw/sashimi due to my immune system). Im going to start consuming it a lot more. I would like to start making sushi at home...I sometimes crave it and cant be bothered going to the store or restaurant to buy it all the time.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ladies, sorry for all the follow-up posts, but im reading the whole thread, and as I go along things pop up that I want to mention. I just ordered a vitamin supplement called Paradise Herbs ORAC Greens Veggie caps. The powder form is also available. I'll be taking this for total body health. I used to take Alive Whole Food vitamin and I liked it...will order that again alternate since the 2 have slightly diff components. I just hate u have to take 6 caps to get the RDA of both of these supplements. I only took 3 of the Alive and liked it, so I'll do 3 and work up to 6 of the Paradise Herbs. 

Got the Alive from Vitacost and the Paradise Herbs from Drugstore.com. Ok and im done posting for a while,lol.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I agree with HoneyA...an inch a month is definitely feasible, and even .75" a month is excellent growth to aim for consistently. I've noticed in the past year that my hair grows an average of 0.75-1.0" + each month. I say the "+" because the least I've noticed in the past year (May 2012-June 2013) is 0.75". However, I was with child from 03/12-12/12, and we all know pregnancy can increase growth and thickness dramatically since blood flow in the body increases by a good 50% by the last trimester.
> 
> My goal last year was WL by Dec 2012 or Jan 2013, but I made it late Oct. I went from BSL to WL from Jan to Oct, so 10 months. On me, that is nearly a 10" difference in length. My goal this year was HL by 12/2013, but I'm 2" or less from that as of mid-May. I tend to give myself extra time to reach a goal in case of setbacks and to avoid disappointment. I have a good 5" from where i am now to be considered tailbone length. I'm hoping with the changes I'm making mentioned in previous posts, I will be TBL by Dec 2013/Jan 2014.
> 
> I measured at 27.5" in early May, and I'm short and petite at 5'2". TBL (also known as booty crease length or BCL) on me is 32". I'll be working at being more consistent, and might begin an exercise regimen, as currently I do not exercise much. We can do it!!!



Thanks so much for those encouraging words. Sometimes we need these "pep" talks. In reminds me of the story about the little engine who kept saying.... I  think I can, I think I can. Your words encourage us to believe in ourselves by saying I know I can, I know I can. We all know the frustration of setting unrealistic goals, but it's encouraging to know that this goal is reasonable. Thanks again.
Exercising is good and I trying to up my workouts too. Yesterday as I was working out I just kept thinking about the blood flow. This week I'm going to try some deep breathing exercises which increases oxygenation which in turn increases blood flow.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Speaking of seaweed chips, the toasted seaweed sheets available at Asian grocery stores are just as beneficial. Back about the time I joined this board my Korean and Filipino coworkers put me onto them. The 2 ladies had very long, thick hair. One was mid-thigh length, the other was classic length. They were telling me it (seaweed) is great for hair and skin.
> 
> I remember my hair being in great condition and growing fast at the time. Shedding was nonexistent. Seaweed is something I consume on occasion, as well as a sea kelp supplement daily, and I LOVE sushi (kimbob not raw/sashimi due to my immune system). Im going to start consuming it a lot more. I would like to start making sushi at home...I sometimes crave it and cant be bothered going to the store or restaurant to buy it all the time.



I never got my seaweed chips. On a mission this weekend. Is there any particular brand? How do you eat, just plain?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just wanted to update, I finally diluted my NJoy's hair oil with some other hair oils and when I applied after my cowash yesterday, I did not get any reaction. I stopped using NJoy's for over 2 weeks now because I  got some sort of reaction from it. I was just using other hair oils on my scalp. I will use this concoction the whole month of June to see what it will bring.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

  
*I've grown another inch ladies!!!*









I measure my hair by each row of colleges on my HBCU shirt. When I checked my hair in May it grew 3 lines which equaled to a little over an inch. When I checked June 6, I grew another 3 lines. My goal for July is to get another 3 lines which will put me on "Spelman College" 

 Please don't get discouraged. We can do this! I read this thread daily especially when I'm too lazy to do my daily routine because it gives me life! 
Still doing:
-LOC Method
-corn rolling hair
-drinking lots of water
-castor oil on my ends daily 
-juicing
-Perfectil vitamins

Changes in Reggie.......
-Didn't do the greenhouse effect  last month ....so that didn't contribute to my growth 
-I've realized that my MSM spray really didn't contribute to my hair growth,it just made my scalp tingly. I just only did the castor oil last month and now I'm trying Kaminomoto.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> *I've grown another inch ladies!!!*
> Please don't get discouraged. We can do this! I read this thread daily especially when I'm too lazy to do my daily routine because it gives me life!
> Still doing:
> -LOC Method
> ...



Congratulations!! Woot woot!! Ain't it...doesn't just reading the thread make a difference?! I've noticed it has kept me encouraged and focused even on days I slack and don't apply my growth oil or take my vits like I should. I swear, and I generally dont, but fancypants007 and IDareT'sHair deserve Thread Leader of the Year awards.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I never got my seaweed chips. On a mission this weekend. Is there any particular brand? How do you eat, just plain?



I forgot about picking them up last week during grocery shopping. This week, I don't care if I don't leave the house, I will get them somehow, even if I need to order them online. I do a lot of that since there are days I'm chronically fatigued, and may not leave the house. The brand was written in Korean, but I do remember back then the Korean lady who bought them for me told me to keep them in the freezer to keep them fresh. 

That way she said they will last a year or longer. I just ate them plain out of the bag, or with a little sea salt sprinkled on it and ate it with rice....that's how I saw the Koreans eating them...with rice, kimchi, or soup. They also ate them plain. I remember really liking it.  Some people put it on their salad I hear.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> *I've grown another inch ladies!!!*
> Please don't get discouraged. We can do this! I read this thread daily especially when I'm too lazy to do my daily routine because it gives me life!
> Still doing:
> -LOC Method
> ...



That is awesome! You also tweaked your regime and can clearly see what is contributing  to your growth, that too is good! I'm trying some new things like using MSM in my moisturising spray, cowashing which I've never done before, and I'm trying this new hair vitamin Hair Accel to see what it will do. My hair really grew when I had cornrolls years ago. I can't do myself which is why I haven't had them in awhile. The braiders are toooo rough and tough and I'm trying to keep my hair on my head. Anyhow, congratulations on your success!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Congratulations!! Woot woot!! Ain't it...doesn't just reading the thread make a difference?! I've noticed it has kept me encouraged and focused even on days I slack and don't apply my growth oil or take my vits like I should. I swear, and I generally dont, but fancypants007 and IDareT'sHair deserve Thread Leader of the Year awards.



Oh Jewell you are so kind, but I'm also encouraged by all the support here too! We are acting together as a whole unit in sharing tips, giving encouragement and sharing our success which in turn motivates us to keep focus and on track. We need to keep reminding ourselves and make it personal..... YOU only get out what YOU put in. Remember however, we don't want to become stressed and overwhelmed while on this challenge. If we miss a day, or just don't feel like it, its OK, just get back on track. Our hard work and efforts will pay off, so stay positive not stressed.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I agree with HoneyA...an inch a month is definitely feasible, and even .75" a month is excellent growth to aim for consistently. I've noticed in the past year that my hair grows an average of 0.75-1.0" + each month. I say the "+" because the least I've noticed in the past year (May 2012-June 2013) is 0.75". However, I was with child from 03/12-12/12, and we all know pregnancy can increase growth and thickness dramatically since blood flow in the body increases by a good 50% by the last trimester.
> 
> My goal last year was WL by Dec 2012 or Jan 2013, but I made it late Oct. I went from BSL to WL from Jan to Oct, so 10 months. On me, that is nearly a 10" difference in length. My goal this year was HL by 12/2013, but I'm 2" or less from that as of mid-May. I tend to give myself extra time to reach a goal in case of setbacks and to avoid disappointment. I have a good 5" from where i am now to be considered tailbone length. I'm hoping with the changes I'm making mentioned in previous posts, I will be TBL by Dec 2013/Jan 2014.
> 
> I measured at 27.5" in early May, and I'm short and petite at 5'2". TBL (also known as booty crease length or BCL) on me is 32". I'll be working at being more consistent, and might begin an exercise regimen, as currently I do not exercise much. We can do it!!!



Jewell thank you for sharing your growth experiences. Your length is awesome! Were you actually striving for an inch a month before your pregnancy? How has your growth rate been after the pregnancy?

You know, until now, I had never bothered about growth rate or tried to get an inch a month. I just accepted the 0.5" a month as a given until this year when I noticed that my hair seemed to be growing faster. This was around January. I noticed because I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't longer when I BCed in October last year so I kept it tucked away and stuck to my regimen so I was able to easily see the difference in length from month to month. Of course, I started to pay more attention. 

Then I started to actually measure and realised I got an inch in April and another in May. I'm not quite sure what my growth rate was between October 2012 and March 2013 but my last two inches definitely came in April and May this year. So the way I figure it, I'll just keep doing what I did in April and May and strive for an inch a month until year end. That way I'll see if the growth sustainable and how many inches I can rack up by the end of the challenge  It's an exciting experiment since I've never really paid attention to growth rate before.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 5, 2013)

Jewell

Which brand of Royal Jelly do you take?


----------



## polished07 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so in! We have 6 months left and I need 6 inches to make my goal of MBL I'm currently APL at 10 inches! I'm also doing mini goals BSL by Dec and MBL by my wedding in June 2014! 

I will be continuing my scalp massages w castor oil/peppermint oil, have a healthy fit lifestyle and ps at all times I don't plan to use heat on my hair till Christmas break

Eta starting pic


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> Jewell thank you for sharing your growth experiences. Your length is awesome! Were you actually striving for an inch a month before your pregnancy? How has your growth rate been after the pregnancy?
> 
> You know, until now, I had never bothered about growth rate or tried to get an inch a month. I just accepted the 0.5" a month as a given until this year when I noticed that my hair seemed to be growing faster. This was around January. I noticed because I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't longer when I BCed in October last year so I kept it tucked away and stuck to my regimen so I was able to easily see the difference in length from month to month. Of course, I started to pay more attention.
> 
> Then I started to actually measure and realised I got an inch in April and another in May. I'm not quite sure what my growth rate was between October 2012 and March 2013 but my last two inches definitely came in April and May this year. So the way I figure it, I'll just keep doing what I did in April and May and strive for an inch a month until year end. That way I'll see if the growth sustainable and how many inches I can rack up by the end of the challenge  It's an exciting experiment since I've never really paid attention to growth rate before.



Yes I was encouraged by her words too. The custom is we think of 6" in a year, when clearly its obtainable to get more than that in a year. I'm happy that you acquired 1 inch in April and May.  I can't wait to see what I have achieved. I see growth, but haven't measured yet. Looking forward to progress pics in June.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



polished07 said:


> I'm so in! We have 6 months left and I need 6 inches to make my goal of MBL I'm currently APL at 10 inches! I'm also doing mini goals BSL by Dec and MBL by my wedding in June 2014!
> 
> I will be continuing my scalp massages w castor oil/peppermint oil, have a healthy fit lifestyle and ps at all times I don't plan to use heat on my hair till Christmas break
> 
> Eta starting pic



Welcome to the challenge, glad that you joined us. I try to check in every week to see how everyone is doing. Please share any tips/suggestions you may have. Thanks


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I thought of another tip. Does anyone drink tea for hair growth? There are so many different kinds. I bought some herbal tea and will drink a cup at the end of the day while relaxing and collecting my thoughts. It helps to keep stress away which is so beneficial for hair growth.


----------



## footsie (Jun 6, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> I thought of another tip. Does anyone drink tea for hair growth? There are so many different kinds. I bought some herbal tea and will drink a cup at the end of the day while relaxing and collecting my thoughts. It helps to keep stress away which is so beneficial for hair growth.



Are there teas that contain herbs good for hair growth? I'm a tea drinker so this would work for me. . . Off to google. . .


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



footsie said:


> Are there teas that contain herbs good for hair growth? I'm a tea drinker so this would work for me. . . Off to google. . .



Yes there are many, however the brand I purchased is called Hair Regeneration Tea. This is what it says.... 

"Hair Regeneration Herb Tea is made of wild privet, flowery knotweed (he shou wu), eleuthero, black sesame and Solomon seal. Chinese medicine uses their blood circulation promoting, internal secretion regulating, liver and kidney nurturing, bacteria and fungus inhibiting properties to maintain healthy hair growth and to fend off premature grey hair."

Ingredients: privet, Chinese cornbind, eleuthero, black sesame, and Solomon seal 

I had some last night with 1 tsp of raw sugar and it was soooooo good!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Just wanted to update, I finally diluted my NJoy's hair oil with some other hair oils and when I applied after my cowash yesterday, I did not get any reaction. I stopped using NJoy's for over 2 weeks now because I got some sort of reaction from it. I was just using other hair oils on my scalp. I will use this concoction the whole month of June to see what it will bring.


 

 I'm glad it worked. Let me know what schedule you are on. I took a break from it and switched over to the Stinky Stuff. I was taking biotin at the same time. I couldn't tell which one was causing the problem.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> *I've grown another inch ladies!!!*
> Please don't get discouraged. We can do this! I read this thread daily especially when I'm too lazy to do my daily routine because it gives me life!
> Still doing:
> -LOC Method
> ...


 
Congratulations. That's fabulous!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yes there are many, however the brand I purchased is called Hair Regeneration Tea. This is what it says....
> 
> "Hair Regeneration Herb Tea is made of wild privet, flowery knotweed (he shou wu), eleuthero, black sesame and Solomon seal. Chinese medicine uses their blood circulation promoting, internal secretion regulating, liver and kidney nurturing, bacteria and fungus inhibiting properties to maintain healthy hair growth and to fend off premature grey hair."
> 
> ...


 
Where did you buy it?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking In. My hair growth seems to be taking a hiatus since I am under stress. I also have been quite busy and doing nothing on the list. I will slowly start to reincorporate things a day at a time.


----------



## footsie (Jun 6, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Yes there are many, however the brand I purchased is called Hair Regeneration Tea. This is what it says....
> 
> "Hair Regeneration Herb Tea is made of wild privet, flowery knotweed (he shou wu), eleuthero, black sesame and Solomon seal. Chinese medicine uses their blood circulation promoting, internal secretion regulating, liver and kidney nurturing, bacteria and fungus inhibiting properties to maintain healthy hair growth and to fend off premature grey hair."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I also found info on the effectiveness of nettle and lavender teas for growth.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA take it easy. Hope your mom gets better soon.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm glad it worked. Let me know what schedule you are on. I took a break from it and switched over to the Stinky Stuff. I was taking biotin at the same time. I couldn't tell which one was causing the problem.



FaithVA, nice to hear from you. I hope all is well with you and yours. If I understand correctly, I'm applying the oil to my scalp every PM. I massage in for a few minutes and then do headstand for blood circulation. I just started using the diluted version yesterday, so I will keep track and report back if I'm having any reaction or not.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Where did you buy it?



You can google and find places that sell it, but the cheapest was here:

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/buy/pro...g-hair-regeneration-herb-tea-20-tea-bags.html

I have always been interested in purchasing this tea and I finally did so. It doesn't taste that bad, but when I added the raw sugar it was very pleasant.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Checking In. My hair growth seems to be taking a hiatus since I am under stress. I also have been quite busy and doing nothing on the list. I will slowly start to reincorporate things a day at a time.



Start slow and very soon you will be back on track. Don't overstress over what you haven't done, just do what you can do.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

The end of June is approaching and will be here before you know it. I decided to make a Hair Length T-shirt before I check in to see how much my hair has grown. I will be using this for upcoming length checks too. I found this website that explains it very clearly. Hopefully I will be able to do so this weekend. If anyone is interested here is the link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGT11SB1Tsw

Made by shirt on Sunday and it is good to go. It's nice the best, but it will serve the purpose in documenting my hair growth.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



TheEspressoHair said:


> Jewell
> 
> Which brand of Royal Jelly do you take?



TheEspressoHair

I haven't purchased any yet...I'm looking online for some. I will come back and post the brand as soon as I settle on some!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I thought of another tip. Does anyone drink tea for hair growth? There are so many different kinds. I bought some herbal tea and will drink a cup at the end of the day while relaxing and collecting my thoughts. It helps to keep stress away which is so beneficial for hair growth.



I drink tea just for health and because I like to drink hot tea (not much of an iced tea kind of gal). I drink several by Lipton...green tea with goji and raspberry, green tea with orange blossom and passion fruit, Lipton green tea decaf with honey and lemon, Badia hibiscus tea (this one I brew hot and drink with ice), Bigelow mint herb tea, celestial seasonings country peach tea, celestial seasonings honey chamomile tea, plain chamomile tea by Badia. They have some good herbs in them...but I would like to build up a larger collection of herbal teas that benefit both body and hair. Oh and ETA I also drink and use Lipton Black Pearl tea on my hair/scalp. 

All the teas I drink get double duty as tea rinses...I add fresh or dried herbs to hot water sometimes and make an infusion like thyme and rosemary plus lavender, for example.

Thanks fancypants007 for posting info on that Hair Regeneration Tea.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> Jewell thank you for sharing your growth experiences. Your length is awesome! Were you actually striving for an inch a month before your pregnancy? How has your growth rate been after the pregnancy?
> 
> You know, until now, I had never bothered about growth rate or tried to get an inch a month. I just accepted the 0.5" a month as a given until this year when I noticed that my hair seemed to be growing faster. This was around January. I noticed because I was a bit disappointed that it wasn't longer when I BCed in October last year so I kept it tucked away and stuck to my regimen so I was able to easily see the difference in length from month to month. Of course, I started to pay more attention.
> 
> Then I started to actually measure and realised I got an inch in April and another in May. I'm not quite sure what my growth rate was between October 2012 and March 2013 but my last two inches definitely came in April and May this year. So the way I figure it, I'll just keep doing what I did in April and May and strive for an inch a month until year end. That way I'll see if the growth sustainable and how many inches I can rack up by the end of the challenge  It's an exciting experiment since I've never really paid attention to growth rate before.



Thanks HoneyA! That is wonderful that you are Now consciously aiming for at least an inch a month. I think it can make a difference in the results (where you set your goals). I never really paid much attention to monthly growth rate either as I was too busy or lazy to be bothered with measuring. Now that I have passed wL, I am paying attention to see how long it might take to reach the next goal, and the next.

 I was not really aiming for any particular growth rate...I was moreso worried about the shedding (horrendous) that some women can get even during pregnancy, and of course I was fearful of the notorious postpartum shed that has left many ladies' hair and edges on the scrap heap. Darn hormones. During pregnancy, I was just taking my necessary vitamins and trying to keep my stress low. I found I was extremely fatigued all the time, so I didn't do much to my hair during the 4-9 month period.

I did have a virgin relaxer applied at 3 mos since my natural hair had become too much work. Other than that, I mainly washed once a week and bunned my hair the entire pregnancy. I took my RX prenatals, which made me nauseated...so I bought a gummy prenatal by VitaFusion and took that instead. I also took my msm, acai, chlorella, and folic acid by RX (1.2 mg) daily. 

Other than that, I ate a ton, and not particularly healthy, either. I just ate what I was craving at the time, which was often chicken noodle soup, sushi, fried chicken, potato chips, and basically a lot of high protein and high fat meals. I forgot to mention that I stopped taking fish oil and had to dramatically decrease my consumption of the usual types of fish I eat due to those types being high in mercury. But I did eat more salmon and salads as a replacement. I ate a ton of sushi first trimester (not raw), and then 2nd trimester I was craving something else and ate that all the time. I think it was Bojangle's fried chicken.

My SO and his friend went and caught some fresh white bass, fried it up in the kitchen, and I was TOO MAD I couldn't have any. And because SO loves to fish, he made sure to memorize what types I couldn't have.  I had to leave the house i was wanting to eat some so bad, chyle I went and got some fried chicken instead.  I told him he needs to go and buy me some tilapia or smthn if he is going to catch fish I can't eat and I'm walking around looking like I have a basketball under my shirt.

After pregnancy, I started to shed a little more than usual about 2 months postpartum. And I just got the shedding back down to low to very low levels in the past 2 weeks (Im almost 6.5 months postpartum, so the shedding was higher than normal for almost 4 full months) by upping my protein conditioners and cowashes. My hair can't get enough protein and it never seems to mind even if I use protein based conditioners several times a week.

 I also resumed using my sulfur growth oil frequently in the last 2 weeks, which I kinda slacked on using in the past 3 mos or so. That sulfur oil helped curb shedding, no doubt. I used it during my whole pregnancy here and there. I was very hair lazy at the time of being pregnant...and physically tired...no make that exhausted since I'm anemic as it is. I had to get several blood transfusions. I'm thankful I didn't experience a terrible period of postpartum shedding, mine went from low to the so-called normal 100 or so hairs a day, which definitely looked like a lot since I was not used to that. 

I'm not actually aiming for a particular growth amount a month...I so hate to be disappointed after putting in so much work and effort, so I just do the basics and sometimes a little more and see what happens. I have been pleasantly surprised at the results though. Sorry so long! I wanted to thoroughly explain. Oh, and thank God my son was born 100% healthy despite all the junk I ate and the low blood counts here and there.


----------



## koolkittychick (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm a little late to the party, but since I've proven to myself that I can better my half-inch per month growth rate in the last few months, I figured I can give this a serious shot.  Will come back and post a starting pic when I finish doing my hair today, along with any other stats I need.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Not sure how much my hair grew in the last 3 weeks since it's braided back but I can tell there is progress by how loose each row is all of a sudden. This past week I incorporated 5 - 10 min scalp messages nightly while watching TV. I figure if nothing else just the soothing effect is worth it. 

On the teas, I have a garden full of rosemary, 2 types of mint, and thyme. I love to drink them in the winter but need to make it a year round thing because of the health benefits.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies checking in
i ended my stint in minibraids early because i saw the bf this weekend and wanted to look extra special. before i took them out i did a clarifying shampoo with herbal essences balancing shampoo and a deep condition with tigi dumb blonde and an oil rinse with sunflower oil. I let them dry completely before taking down the plaits and twisting three or four minibraids together with elasta qp mango butter and olive oil curly pudding in preparation for a dry twist out. (worst product ever. smells great no hold little moisture). i could tell my hair had grown because the twists were the same thickness from root to tip, which hasn't happened since i was a child. also my little sister, bf, mum and older sister all  commented (without prompting  ) that my hair had grown. I don't know about longer but its definately thicker for sure. My afro was catching some wind this weekend. this weekend was super hot so in the end i ended up wearing a scarf to shield it from the sun anyway. after the sun frolicking i twisted it into chunky twists for the next 3.5 weeks. still taking vitamins and doing scalp massages.  I need to replenish my smoothie stocks and up the ante on the salad front too. I have however been exercising much more. idk if its doing anything for my hair but it helps with mood management so i'll keep it up. 

what about you ladies? any impromptu compliments? looking forward to seeing your progress at the end of this month


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Sometimes one minor slip-up or mistake can cause a setback. A lot of the time though, a mistake could be avoided if you just stick to the plan that you know works. It can't be that hard to do, is it? 

Yesterday after my wash and condition, I moisturised and braided my hair in 10 plaits to air dry. That's the way it was the entire day yesterday and how I slept with it. Last night, however, because of laziness, I made a conscious decision not to wrap my hair in my satin scarf or wear a plastic cap. I didn't even spritz to remoisturise or anything. Went to bed gangsta ... I run this ...

 Well, yea wrong move in these streets... this morning I am unbraiding my hair and the ends of two of my plaits were knotted up - tight. Really? One night without the ritual and I get knots?! The kind that don't budge when you pull  The ends apparently dried out and wrapped around themselves.

My first instinct was to rip or cut the knots out because I was not happy. Before LHCF that's exactly what I would have done. But I finally just sprayed on some moisturiser that I usually moisten my fingers with to undo my braids, got one of my nail tools and patiently unpicked the knots. My hair was fine after that. But... lesson learnt... keep ends moisturised at all times and never go to bed without hair protection. Stick to what ever plan you have ladies, stick to the plan.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I drink tea just for health and because I like to drink hot tea (not much of an iced tea kind of gal). I drink several by Lipton...green tea with goji and raspberry, green tea with orange blossom and passion fruit, Lipton green tea decaf with honey and lemon, Badia hibiscus tea (this one I brew hot and drink with ice), Bigelow mint herb tea, celestial seasonings country peach tea, celestial seasonings honey chamomile tea, plain chamomile tea by Badia. They have some good herbs in them...but I would like to build up a larger collection of herbal teas that benefit both body and hair. Oh and ETA I also drink and use Lipton Black Pearl tea on my hair/scalp.
> 
> All the teas I drink get double duty as tea rinses...I add fresh or dried herbs to hot water sometimes and make an infusion like thyme and rosemary plus lavender, for example.
> 
> Thanks fancypants007 for posting info on that Hair Regeneration Tea.



The Hair Regeneration Tea is soooo good. It suppose to help with liver and kidney to aid circulation which suppose to promote hair health/growth. I just wanted to drink the tea 5 days a week and because it tastes sooo good and it makes me feel good too, (I have gallbladder problems) I drink it every PM. I'm telling myself yesterday, I have to buy some more. Good stuff.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Thanks HoneyA! That is wonderful that you are Now consciously aiming for at least an inch a month. I think it can make a difference in the results (where you set your goals). I never really paid much attention to monthly growth rate either as I was too busy or lazy to be bothered with measuring. Now that I have passed wL, I am paying attention to see how long it might take to reach the next goal, and the next.
> 
> I was not really aiming for any particular growth rate...I was moreso worried about the shedding (horrendous) that some women can get even during pregnancy, and of course I was fearful of the notorious postpartum shed that has left many ladies' hair and edges on the scrap heap. Darn hormones. During pregnancy, I was just taking my necessary vitamins and trying to keep my stress low. I found I was extremely fatigued all the time, so I didn't do much to my hair during the 4-9 month period.
> 
> ...



Yes that shedding can be a pain! That was my biggest problem. I think my hair loves protein too because I remember when I was using Mane n Tail products, my shedding was dramatically decreased. I started using these products again and I wash or cowash my hair and spray on my glycerin aloe vera mix and comb through my hair and only a few strands are in the comb. This week I clarified and used another brand of conditioner and I more strands in my comb. I understand now when people would say, listen to your hair. This got my attention. I will not use this conditioner, but go back to using Mane n Tail conditioner and see if I have the same problem. I will test out this weekend. Anyhow, its exciting when I don't see alot of shedding. This I believe is my biggest problem, not being able to retain growth. I'm hoping this year will be different for me and I will get some substantial growth. I did make one mistake, putting braids in soon after a relaxer touchup and got some breakage around front and sides. I don't believe I got too much in the back, but I think it probably was some. I was spraying my braids every AM trying to keep them moist and yet still got breakage. I'm thinking now it probably could have been I was spraying them too much. LadyPaniolo in one of her old posts who grew here hair past waist length using braids as a protective style and she said you should only moisturise your braids once a week, and wash and deep condition them once a week. She said my following this regime it should keep your braids from drying out. I will put braids back in my hair at the end of July and I will try her method. Want to keep hair on head, not on floor. 
I know what you mean, there is nothing like fried fish. I try to eat white alcore tuna wrapped in lettuce leaf with hot mustard for lunch at least 3 times a week and eat lentil soup for protein too.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



koolkittychick said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but since I've proven to myself that I can better my half-inch per month growth rate in the last few months, I figured I can give this a serious shot.  Will come back and post a starting pic when I finish doing my hair today, along with any other stats I need.



Welcome to the group, glad that you joined us. We are all striving for the same goal. Please any tips/suggestions you want to share, please feel free.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey ladies checking in
> i ended my stint in minibraids early because i saw the bf this weekend and wanted to look extra special. before i took them out i did a clarifying shampoo with herbal essences balancing shampoo and a deep condition with tigi dumb blonde and an oil rinse with sunflower oil. I let them dry completely before taking down the plaits and twisting three or four minibraids together with elasta qp mango butter and olive oil curly pudding in preparation for a dry twist out. (worst product ever. smells great no hold little moisture). i could tell my hair had grown because the twists were the same thickness from root to tip, which hasn't happened since i was a child. also my little sister, bf, mum and older sister all  commented (without prompting  ) that my hair had grown. I don't know about longer but its definately thicker for sure. My afro was catching some wind this weekend. this weekend was super hot so in the end i ended up wearing a scarf to shield it from the sun anyway. after the sun frolicking i twisted it into chunky twists for the next 3.5 weeks. still taking vitamins and doing scalp massages.  I need to replenish my smoothie stocks and up the ante on the salad front too. I have however been exercising much more. idk if its doing anything for my hair but it helps with mood management so i'll keep it up.
> 
> what about you ladies? any impromptu compliments? looking forward to seeing your progress at the end of this month



Isn't it nice when others notice hair growth. I'm glad that you noticed it too. This is what it's all about. See our efforts being paid off. I keep my hair in a bun most of the time, but at the end of June is when we will see. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's progress at the end of June  too.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> Sometimes one minor slip-up or mistake can cause a setback. A lot of the time though, a mistake could be avoided if you just stick to the plan that you know works. It can't be that hard to do, is it?
> 
> Yesterday after my wash and condition, I moisturised and braided my hair in 10 plaits to air dry. That's the way it was the entire day yesterday and how I slept with it. Last night, however, because of laziness, I made a conscious decision not to wrap my hair in my satin scarf or wear a plastic cap. I didn't even spritz to remoisturise or anything. Went to bed gangsta ... I run this ...
> 
> ...



Girl, don't even talk. I had 2 mishaps at the start of this challenge. The first one was putting braids in my hair too soon after a relaxer touchup which caused some breakage. Not alot, but still I wish now that I hadn't done it, and the second one was sometimes I wash and condition my hair at the kitchen sink. Well there was something in my garbage disposal and I turned it on and forgot to turn it off when I was rinsing conditioner from my hair and some of my hair got caught. It could have been alot worse then it was, but still I wish it didn't happen. We need to stick to our regime not taking shortcuts, nor being lazy, or just taking things for granted, because these minor mishaps can lead to major mishaps which is what we don't want. This was an excellent wake up call and thanks for sharing to keep us on track.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Aother week has come and gone. I hope everyone is on track and focus during their regime. I found a recipe putting MSM in a conditioner. I bought some Neutrogena leave in and I'm going to add MSM to it. I'm trying to be consistent with my exercises, headstands, oiling scalp, and I bought some prenatal vitamins yesterday  to add to my regime of msm powder, biotin powder and african accel hair vitamins. All of these things are becoming second nature for me. I'm not going to try anything else new. This is what I'm going to consistently do until the end of this challenge. I'm still working on increasing my water intake but it seems like I'm on point.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> The Hair Regeneration Tea is soooo good. It suppose to help with liver and kidney to aid circulation which suppose to promote hair health/growth. I just wanted to drink the tea 5 days a week and because it tastes sooo good and it makes me feel good too, (I have gallbladder problems) I drink it every PM. I'm telling myself yesterday, I have to buy some more. Good stuff.


 
Thanks for providing this info. I can definitely use kidney and liver help since I take a few meds on occasion that can be hard on the liver and kidneys. I had to get my gallbladder removed 7 yrs ago due to problems with gallstones. The surgeon said it wasn't even functioning properly due to being chock full of gallstones. Yuck. I was predisposed to them genetically. Funny though, I only started having occasional stomach pain and indigestion a few months before the surgery...and gallstones take a while to form.

I had a laparoscopic removal, and since then I have to watch the butter on popcorn...excruciating stomach pain since the gallbladder isn't there to release the extra bile for fat breakdown/emulsion. I spent 20 mins in terrible pain after eating movie theater popcorn with butter. Who woulda thought... Smh

I have officially started the broccoli sprout study on Friday. I drink 1 smoothie a day with 50g of broccoli sprout homogenate mixed in. I feel good about participating. I'm going to look into the Hair Regeneration tea and also get a Detox tea. I've been good at taking my vitamins over the weekend and got in a cowash or 2 since Thursday. My hair feels and looks good, and my scalp feels like something is going on up there since I added some extra ground cayenne pepper to my scalp oil. Loving the stimulating feeling. 

I apply it to my scalp nightly. The MSM in conditioner is a great idea. Taking it by mouth in caplet form has really helped my shedding and to increase growth. I also feel it is detoxing my body daily, which it is known for. I'm going to stay on my game, HoneyA. We be slacking sometimes...but we get back on track. Thanks for encouraging us to stay the path!! LOL at "wrong move in these streets..." imma have to use that with my SO. 

fancypants007 I gasped in horror when I read "hair...kitchen sink...garbage disposal.." Thankfully, it was not a horrible or painful accident. I can only wash in the shower. I do rinse my relaxer with my head hanging over the bathtub to have the faucet give a huge rush of water and rinse it out well...plus I don't want relaxer allover my body in the shower. Otherwise it is tangle and mat city if I don't wash with my hair hanging back and down. I might try a liquid MSM supplement and use it on my scalp as well. Can't hurt to try it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Thanks for providing this info. I can definitely use kidney and liver help since I take a few meds on occasion that can be hard on the liver and kidneys. I had to get my gallbladder removed 7 yrs ago due to problems with gallstones. The surgeon said it wasn't even functioning properly due to being chock full of gallstones. Yuck. I was predisposed to them genetically. Funny though, I only started having occasional stomach pain and indigestion a few months before the surgery...and gallstones take a while to form.
> 
> I had a laparoscopic removal, and since then I have to watch the butter on popcorn...excruciating stomach pain since the gallbladder isn't there to release the extra bile for fat breakdown/emulsion. I spent 20 mins in terrible pain after eating movie theater popcorn with butter. Who woulda thought... Smh
> 
> ...



 Yes I'm glad it was not so horrible, but I've learned my lesson. I now wash my hair in bathtub sink.


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Girl, don't even talk. I had 2 mishaps at the start of this challenge. The first one was putting braids in my hair too soon after a relaxer touchup which caused some breakage. Not alot, but still I wish now that I hadn't done it, and the second one was sometimes I wash and condition my hair at the kitchen sink. *Well there was something in my garbage disposal and I turned it on and forgot to turn it off when I was rinsing conditioner from my hair and some of my hair got caught. It could have been alot worse then it was, but still I wish it didn't happen*. We need to stick to our regime not taking shortcuts, nor being lazy, or just taking things for granted, because these minor mishaps can lead to major mishaps which is what we don't want. This was an excellent wake up call and thanks for sharing to keep us on track.



Omg fancypants007 that incident with the dishwasher could have been a lot worse. You were lucky! Agreed, let's all make sure we don't have anymore mishaps - especially not the ones that could have been avoided if we had been more careful.

Jewell  It really felt like my hair had a point to prove this morning. No problem, point taken ... It could have ended very badly.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> *I've grown another inch ladies!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl you are way ahead of the game with your updated pics. I will be posting my update around June 30th. I had to go back and reread your post because I was soooo encouraged by your success. I tweaked my regime too. I decided to stop during the GHE since I've been doing it since last year and I don't really notice anything substantial abour hair growth. I was going to do it 3 times a week instead of everyday, but I'm going to just stop during it for awhile. Do tell us about Kaminomoto. I just googled it and it sounds interesting. How do you apply.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Girl you are way ahead of the game with your updated pics. I will be posting my update around June 30th. I had to go back and reread your post because I was soooo encouraged by your success. I tweaked my regime too. I decided to stop during the GHE since I've been doing it since last year and I don't really notice anything substantial abour hair growth. I was going to do it 3 times a week instead of everyday, but I'm going to just stop during it for awhile. Do tell us about Kaminomoto. I just googled it and it sounds interesting. How do you apply.



Thanks lady! I just spray Kaminomoto once a day on my scalp in between my corn rolls. I came in a glass bottle so I put it in a spray bottle. The smell is strong but I got used to it. Once I converted the price of Kaminomoto to $$ I realized I paid close to $50 for one bottle. I need to grow 2 inches in a month with this stuff. Will keep you updated.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Thanks lady! I just spray Kaminomoto once a day on my scalp in between my corn rolls. I came in a glass bottle so I put it in a spray bottle. The smell is strong but I got used to it. Once I converted the price of Kaminomoto to $$ I realized I paid close to $50 for one bottle. I need to grow 2 inches in a month with this stuff. Will keep you updated.



I agree for that price - 2" in 1 month but at the rate you're going, you might get that. I read the reviews and many speak very highly of it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello...... is anyone out there.......Oh I'm sorry, perhaps everyone is just busy.

Just trying to keep everyone motivated. I know FaithVA has a change in her circumstances, but how is everyone else doing?

Just to share - I'm trying to keep consistent with my exercises. I'm doing cardio 5 days a week and I do pilates twice a week. I will cowash tonight. I was going to purchase a gallon of Wen cleansing conditioner that is only offered in the month of June. But I decided against it and I'm so glad I did. First of all, Wen is very pricey even though many have had success with it. I found a cleansing conditioner called EDEN BodyWorks All Natural Coconut Shea CoWash that I'm going to try. It's ingredients sounds good, and there are nice reviews on it cleansing the hair and removing buildup and it's only $8.99. That fits my pocketbook. I'm also going to try incorporating natural moisturising conditioners into my regime. I do light protein treatments 2 times a month and henna glosses twice a month. Coconut oil and aloe vera gel is good for hair, so I found a recipe that said combine equal portions of both, mix together, put on plastic cap and leave on for 30-60 minutes and rinse. I'm going to try this weekend for 60 minutes after my henna gloss to see what happens. Will keep you posted. Other than that, my hair seems fine and it is growing. I oil scalp every PM, moisturise with glycerin and aloe mix every AM and PM. Keep doing what you do, and your hard work and efforts will pay off.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 11, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello...... is anyone out there.......Oh I'm sorry, perhaps everyone is just busy.
> 
> Just trying to keep everyone motivated. I know FaithVA has a change in her circumstances, but how is everyone else doing?
> 
> Just to share - I'm trying to keep consistent with my exercises. I'm doing cardio 5 days a week and I do pilates twice a week. I will cowash tonight. I was going to purchase a gallon of Wen cleansing conditioner that is only offered in the month of June. But I decided against it and I'm so glad I did. First of all, Wen is very pricey even though many have had success with it. I found a cleansing conditioner called EDEN BodyWorks All Natural Coconut Shea CoWash that I'm going to try. It's ingredients sounds good, and there are nice reviews on it cleansing the hair and removing buildup and it's only $8.99. That fits my pocketbook. I'm also going to try incorporating natural moisturising conditioners into my regime. I do light protein treatments 2 times a month and henna glosses twice a month. Coconut oil and aloe vera gel is good for hair, so I found a recipe that said combine equal portions of both, mix together, put on plastic cap and leave on for 30-60 minutes and rinse. I'm going to try this weekend for 60 minutes after my henna gloss to see what happens. Will keep you posted. Other than that, my hair seems fine and it is growing. I oil scalp every PM, moisturise with glycerin and aloe mix every AM and PM. Keep doing what you do, and your hard work and efforts will pay off.



Doing much better this week than the last two at least relative to working out. My travel schedule has been crazy so my workouts suffered. I'm on the ground until at least mid-July though so I'm getting back in to it and it feels great! I missed my intense workouts! Vitamins and hair care are on point, haven't skipped a beat but I'm already very bored with this wig. The plan was to wear it through the end of the month but I don't know if I can last that long. Today I went ahead and ordered the QOD Organiq Shot kit so I can apply it sometime in July or August after I've used up my products that are not cystine treatment friendly...original plan was Sept or October...I'm just very impatient with hair progress and plans. 

Oh and like you fancypants007 I've added a prenatal to my vitamin list primarily to help my skin. I think my spirulina detox is wreaking havoc on my face which is weird because I'm not taking even half of what I was taking last year. It's annoying...so I've reduced my dose to 3.5 grams and added the prenatal which I take at night so my body doesn't purge it completely since half of the nutrients overlap with what I take every morning.


----------



## daae (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

will post an update.


----------



## footsie (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies. 
This is my first week.  Just took my braids out last week Friday (hair at collar bone).  I'm doing scalp massages nightly, taking Vit E, cod liver oil, B-12, multi vit and zinc. I oil my scalp nightly with JBCO. I haven't made my nettle tea nightly like I planned.  I plan on doing a mid-week steam tomorrow.  My hair is currently in twists. I'll be out of town down in Atlanta this weekend so I probably won't get around to washing and retwisting my hair til Monday. I won't do any measuring until July 1st.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies, hope your well

I just wanted to tell you i'm experimenting with infusions and stuff. In the garden the there's so many herbs i'm going to pick a few boil them up and see what happens

I have
-mint, lemon balm, sage, eucylptus, rosemary, bay, basil, lavender, rosehips (towards autumn) and some others. I'm going to use them each in turn for 3 weeks at a time and let you know whether they're any use. I'll just boil them for 20 minutes, let them cool, whap them in the spray bottle and spritz them on each evening.

eta
I'm also on a not buying any new products, hair accessories or extension hair  or  tools over the next two months. my regimen is super simple dry deep condition over night, silk scarf turban , rinse out with cheap conditioner in the morning. leave a bit of cheap conditioner in and apply oil/serum/grease/whatever to seal, extra on the ends. in the evening repeat it again. (all whilst in plaits/twists) 
 because i'm  cowashing daily my hair is so not fussy with which oils and conditioners i use.  so using up some of these products should be interesting.  only thing is i have so many puddings and gels from when i was on a curl defining hype (ugh no), I think i'll give them away

sorry for rambling


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

llan ^^^ that's a really nice garden you have. Your plan sounds exciting. Looking forward to the report on each one.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 12, 2013)

@Ilan I've got a couple of those in my garden as well so will be reading with great interest when you start to report back.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Doing much better this week than the last two at least relative to working out. My travel schedule has been crazy so my workouts suffered. I'm on the ground until at least mid-July though so I'm getting back in to it and it feels great! I missed my intense workouts! Vitamins and hair care are on point, haven't skipped a beat but I'm already very bored with this wig. The plan was to wear it through the end of the month but I don't know if I can last that long. Today I went ahead and ordered the QOD Organiq Shot kit so I can apply it sometime in July or August after I've used up my products that are not cystine treatment friendly...original plan was Sept or October...I'm just very impatient with hair progress and plans.
> 
> Oh and like you fancypants007 I've added a prenatal to my vitamin list primarily to help my skin. I think my spirulina detox is wreaking havoc on my face which is weird because I'm not taking even half of what I was taking last year. It's annoying...so I've reduced my dose to 3.5 grams and added the prenatal which I take at night so my body doesn't purge it completely since half of the nutrients overlap with what I take every morning.



Thanks for the update. I know how it is with those wigs. I wore half wigs for about 7 months and there was at least 2 styles that I liked that I bought all the time. I'm enjoying this bun thing wearing it either high or low, but starting in July I will be putting my hair back in braids. Have you tried the gummy prenatal? I bought some this past weekend at Walmart, the Vitafusion brand and they are good. Before that I was taking Trader Joe's and they did not make me sick. You might one to check them out.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



daae said:


> will post an update.



If you like, you can post an update pic at the end of June. That's when all of us will be updating showing progress since April. This is optional though, but would like to hear success stories at the end of June.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



footsie said:


> Hey ladies.
> This is my first week.  Just took my braids out last week Friday (hair at collar bone).  I'm doing scalp massages nightly, taking Vit E, cod liver oil, B-12, multi vit and zinc. I oil my scalp nightly with JBCO. I haven't made my nettle tea nightly like I planned.  I plan on doing a mid-week steam tomorrow.  My hair is currently in twists. I'll be out of town down in Atlanta this weekend so I probably won't get around to washing and retwisting my hair til Monday. I won't do any measuring until July 1st.



Sounds good. All these things add up, so keep doing what you can do. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey ladies, hope your well
> 
> I just wanted to tell you i'm experimenting with infusions and stuff. In the garden the there's so many herbs i'm going to pick a few boil them up and see what happens
> 
> ...



Please keep us posted about the herb infusion. I was doing like 4 indian powders and infused them for 4-5 hours and then used as a moisturising spray with other ingredients added. I stopped using it and started with glycerin and aloe vera which I like. I'm liking this cowash thing. I thought the manipulation would be too much for my fine strands, but my hair acts like it is loving it. I know what you mean about not buying anything else. I'm with you. I think I have all that I need and will just replenish the basic things I use when they run out. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 12, 2013)

fancypants007 thanks for the recommendation. Last night I was itching like I'd come out of a poison ivy patch and I think the prenatals I already bought are the culprit  so unless I plan on taking allergy medicine with it I need to switch brands. Such a waste of $$ though.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants007 thanks for the recommendation. Last night I was itching like I'd come out of a poison ivy patch and I think the prenatals I already bought are the culprit  so unless I plan on taking allergy medicine with it I need to switch brands. Such a waste of $$ though.



That's funny you say that because when I was taking the Trader Joe brand I was itching and I didn't know what it was. I thought it was my detergent or something. Never thought of the prenatals. Anyhow, I started the gummies on Monday and I have not had any problem.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ladies, I'm so pissed at my stylist. I gave in a got a touch-up 3 weeks early. I was seeing too much shedding and I'm limited on products in the Middle East. She insisted on flat ironing but I told her I'm just doing a wash n go. She said "ok, but your ends look bad, you need a trim". I'm thinking, I wear my hair protected 90% of the time my ends aren't bad. I said no thanks. She says "let me show you how to wash and go, but you need to cut your ends that makes it curlier." I was pissed by then. Why do stylist insist on cutting hair!?!!!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 15, 2013)

candie19 said:


> Ladies, I'm so pissed at my stylist. I gave in a got a touch-up 3 weeks early. I was seeing too much shedding and I'm limited on products in the Middle East. She insisted on flat ironing but I told her I'm just doing a wash n go. She said "ok, but your ends look bad, you need a trim". I'm thinking, I wear my hair protected 90% of the time my ends aren't bad. I said no thanks. She says "let me show you how to wash and go, but you need to cut your ends that makes it curlier." I was pissed by then. Why do stylist insist on cutting hair!?!!!



She didn't cut it right? I hope you were able to walk out without her going to town


----------



## mccray689 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone. I only had intentions of lurking on this thread but after reading the whole thing I would like to join


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

mccray689  hey glad to have you 

Hey ladies. 
I caved with these chunky plaits. They don't wash so well. I've actually found that if my hair is in a style i hate i end up playing with my hair a whole lot more. So i put them in smaller twists that are braided up at the roots.  Before i go to bed I've been spraying my roots with a rosemary infusion. It makes my scalp tingle/itch so i don't know if i can be doing it for the full 3 weeks. It also means i walk around smelling like roast lamb ... 
hmmmm not too sure about that one. 
My regimen is the same. Deep condition on dry hair with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor. co wash out with cheapie rinse out conditioner. leave in a bit of conditioner and seal with serum, oil or grease. I've added a step though. Spritzing my ends with aphogee green tea and keratin mist. They've been looking a bit pitiful and i want to preserve them.  I wear the twists in two large flat twist at the side of my head or in a top knot. I have to practice only touching my hair when i need to though. 
How's your week been ladies


----------



## candie19 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> She didn't cut it right? I hope you were able to walk out without her going to town



No, I would not let her cut it. I guess I'm just pissed because this stylist knows I'm trying to grow my hair. I just want an advocate for long hair  not an ax cutter. I love how she relaxes my hair but I'm not with the "trimming" nonsense.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm back sort of  I am going to ease back into it for the next month. I won't be doing as much before. 
For now I am going to focus on taking my vitamins, drinking water, getting rest and using whatever topical hair treatment scheduled for the week. I hope to ease back into exercising some time this month. My hair is at standstill for now.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Ooh can I join? Or is it too late?*


----------



## candie19 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Ooh can I join? Or is it too late?*



Come on in! Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm back sort of  I am going to ease back into it for the next month. I won't be doing as much before.
> For now I am going to focus on taking my vitamins, drinking water, getting rest and using whatever topical hair treatment scheduled for the week. I hope to ease back into exercising some time this month. My hair is at standstill for now.



faithVA

Welcome back! I pray your mom is doing better. Don't feel bad...those things you listed are what I mainly manage to do consistently...get rest, drink plenty of water, apply a growth aid every other day or so to my scalp, and take my vits. At least there is consistency in those things! Do the best you can--that's really all one can do! 

 I've been trying to add in other things like scalp massages and inversion, working out, but thus far I have not made them consistent parts of my regimen due to regular fatigue and being busy, ah excuses, excuses. I have, however been drinking smoothies with broccoli sprouts and fresh fruit added. I'll keep working on the other things!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

candie19 I think it is ingrained in them in cosmetology school or something that they can't complete a service without offering a trim or cut. It's some ridiculous b.s. though, and that excessive yearning they have to cut is why I stopped going to salons PERIOD 6-7 years ago. I would never be near HL if I hadn't.

 Then, a lot of them try to justify wanting to cut saying long, all one length hair has "no movement, no style," or "you can't do anything with it." Yeah well I can do a lot more with near HL hair than that little neck length bob I see a lot of stylists around here rocking, major side eye on that one...same neck length hair for years and years, yet you know what is best for long hair. OOOOKKAAAYYY, right. 

I realize you are limited in the Middle East, otherwise I would suggest going completely DIY if you really want to gain and KEEP your length. Most stylists will chop it off every time. A 4" cut is not a trim and once it's gone, it's gone...they know that, and purposely cut off more than you desire most times. I boycott them whenever possible due to how much they unnecessarily cut hair.

 Really, I don't trust anyone to trim my hair...so I taught myself to do it years ago when I first joined this board...back then I had a Spanish lady at work who had TL hair so I trusted her to only trim 1/2" if I asked for 1". Since then, I have done my own BC's and trims when needed. I'm on a personal no-trim challenge for a while though...my last trim was 1/2" to rid myself of SSK's June 2012. As long as there's no damage present, I'll let it keep growing.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Jewell
May I ask you a question? How do you preserve your ends. My strands seem like their coming away from themselves.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

llan

GURL moisture, moisture, and some protein. I use a LOT of conditioner...my ratio is like 80% conditioner to 20% shampoo/diluted shampoo in a given month. I stopped using direct heat like flat-irons, stopped roller setting, started major protective styling about 2005. I realized I was having to trim a lot due to wearing my hair down all the time, wrapping my hair old school style (caused thinning edges and fraying ends), flat-ironing, going to the salon (where trims were often pushed on me unnecessarily), and frequent relaxing.

 I started stretching my relaxers, conditioning more and more, air-drying, and protective styling until it became habit. I make sure to really put a good moisturizer on the edges and last 8-10 inches of my hair. I seal it with an oil, usually coconut, soybean, avocado, or grapeseed oil...then top the oil with a pomade (grease), or a heavy serum. Then, I wear my hair up until the next wash. Usually a bun or twisted up and secured with a clip. Due to the harsh sun, I'm bunning the most so my ends aren't literally being fried in the sun since the ends stick out at the top when it is twisted up and clipped.

I PS like 95% of the time for convenience, preserving my ends, and also because my hair is really hot to wear down. In summer, it feels like a wool blanket on my back. That's really it. No direct heat, PS, air-drying, stretching relaxers, and M&S'ing keep splits away. I found only 1 in the past year of no trims, so I will keep up these parts of my regimen. Oh and I keep my hair tied up unless I'm leaving my house. Helps keep it moisturized. I NEVER go to bed without a satin scarf or bonnet on. HTH!

 I don't wanna trim for at least 7 years, and this is a crazy goal for me to even think of attempting, coming from a gal who use to trim on schedule every 8 weeks. So this long-term, if not indefinite no-trimming challenge that I'm doing is keeping me going h.a.m. with taking care of my ends. I see some inspiration on LHC (No Trimming Club), so I know it's possible to do and still have nice ends/hair. 

My hair also loves protein...I can use it every wash and not have any problem. Sometimes I wrap the ends in Saran Wrap, the twirl my hair into a bun. That seals the moisture in well...I leave it like that overnight and sometimes for a day or 2. Baggying is da truf.

Sorry so long!!


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Yay! I'm trying to make waist length by the end of the year so if I can get an inch every month, I can get there! *


Current Length: *BSL*

Goal: *By the end of 2013 - WAIST LENGTH*
*By the end of May 2014 - HIP LENGTH!!!*

Starting Pic: *attachment file...\\*



*Alrightyoo lets DO THIS!!!!!! *


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Jewell 
Thankyou!
so from what i gather
no direct heat
minimum manipulation
keeping your hands out of your hair except from when necessary
lots of conditioner 
lots of protein
bun bun bun 
baggying 
ends away
Moisturise Seal and then heavy seal
bonnet 4 bed
Is that right ?

oh and may i ask again? what approach did you take to getting rid of the not-so-great ends?


----------



## Jewell (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

llan, You're VERY welcome!! Yep that's right ma'am! You've got it. The only problem I have had with my ends in the last 6 yrs or so was when I went natural--single strand knots (ssks). The ones that were leftover from when I was natural got trimmed off last June. I transitioned 9 mos (pregnancy with my daughter) and BC'd June 2008 right before giving birth. Texlaxed Nov. 2008. 

Began transitioning again July 2009, and did so for 18 months. BC'd Jan. 2011, and remained natural until I texlaxed again in June 2012. Both times I BC'd down to no more than 5-6" of hair stretched. So I would consider it a TWA both times. Not only that, back in Sept. 2007, I chopped my then MBL hair off to a faux-hawk, reminiscent of the Rihanna style at that time. With all this chopping I've done in the last 6 years, my ends were in great shape except for the knots from not wearing my natural hair straightened much or stretched.

Both times, I only straightened my natural hair ONCE during each of the 2 periods I was natural...and it took over 3 hours to wash, dc, blow-dry, and flat-iron all my hair, only for it to begin reverting the same day.

 So I never wore it straight really and it was always in the curly/natural state though I did protective style religiously during both transitions, and while natural. My ends, therefore, we're fine except for the knots. The 1/2" trim in June 2012 took care of all except maybe a dozen or so I found later on higher up in the strand. 

Due to the protective styling, baggying, conditioning, wearing wigs, keeping it braided, etc., I had no other issues with my ends. They were also relatively even despite the self-BC's I did...one of which (the first in 2008) was done with surgical or bandage scissors in my labor and delivery bathroom. I was in labor, but them scraggly ends had to go!! While natural, my hair grew ridiculously fast, but my ponytail was like 4" thick in diameter, so it was very difficult to manage. It took like 45 mins to detangle each and every CW or full wash and DC. 

I was also VERY tender headed while natural...I was nearly in tears when I got it cornrowed one time...and I am a tough chick when it comes to pain. The asks and tenderheadedness (not a word), shrinkage, reversion when straightened, along with being time consuming to deal with are my only qualms over my natural hair. Other than those things, I LOVED IT and miss it at times because I love big, natural, voluminous hair.

I could not deal with that kind of time consumption with a newborn at home, which is why I texlaxed BOTH times...in June of last year I was 4 mos preg with my son, so I knew he was coming, and needed easy-to-manage hair. Otherwise, I might still be natural if I weren't so fatigued, ill, and exhausted during pregnancy.

When my son is older (he's 6.5 mos), I could see myself going natural again, but next time, without a BC. I only BC'd the 2nd time because my hair broke off at the demarcation line in the back center of my head due to me keeping my hair in 2 French braids underneath wigs basically my whole 18-month transition. Next time I decide to transition, I will do individuals and I know now not to have stress points on the demarcation line...that's asking for breakage or an early BC. 

I hate another of my posts was mega long, but I like to explain things like this in case people are wondering. I would love to be natural now, but it's just a matter of convenience at this stage with regard to my being texlaxed/mildly relaxed. I would love to go natural again in the future, maybe in another year. We'll see. I'd love to get to classic length while relaxed to show it can be done by a commoner such as I, but it would be super if I did it natural as well. I would feel like a true She-ro for handling all that hair and keeping it healthy!! I have to wait to go natural when I have more time for handling all that hair and my children are older....make no mistake, IT IS WORK if you have 3c-4a hair like me.

Meanwhile, my daughter is natural, so I'll have fun growing her hair to long lengths. You can see some of my pics from when I was natural at: http://fotki.com/JewellJ, and also my MBL hair before I chopped it...I think it's an 06-07 photo. No pics online of the cut...I was sick at the time and took them on my old Motorola Razr. I am one of those women who chopped off her long hair after a major break-up...a 4 yr relationship ended and major life events happened...but I'm glad I experienced short hair, and discovered IT IS NOT FOR ME. Until then, it had been SL or longer since 2nd grade.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Welcome back! I pray your mom is doing better.


 
Not to add morbidity to the thread, but I want to thank everyone for the prayers and the words of encouragement. After a long battle, my mom passed away last weekend. Your kind words and thoughts have been of great help to me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Not to add morbidity to the thread, but I want to thank everyone for the prayers and the words of encouragement. After a long battle, my mom passed away last weekend. Your kind words and thoughts have been of great help to me.



faithVA, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  My condolences go to you and your family, during this difficult time.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## candie19 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> I think it is ingrained in them in cosmetology school or something that they can't complete a service without offering a trim or cut. It's some ridiculous b.s. though, and *that excessive yearning they have to cut * is why I stopped going to salons PERIOD 6-7 years ago.



So true!!!! I thought it was just me! Thanks for this posting. For a few seconds, she really had me doubting my reggie, growth, and health of my hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Ladies, I'm so pissed at my stylist. I gave in a got a touch-up 3 weeks early. I was seeing too much shedding and I'm limited on products in the Middle East. She insisted on flat ironing but I told her I'm just doing a wash n go. She said "ok, but your ends look bad, you need a trim". I'm thinking, I wear my hair protected 90% of the time my ends aren't bad. I said no thanks. She says "let me show you how to wash and go, but you need to cut your ends that makes it curlier." I was pissed by then. Why do stylist insist on cutting hair!?!!!



This is something we will be battling for a long time and we all wonder why. I remember the mishap that Sylver had i think in 2009. She was WL and the stylist was supposed to trim her hair and she trimmed and trimmed which turned into her hair being cut to BSL. Stylist do not like to do long hair. Because of this, I've learned to do my own hair, relaxer touchups, braids, trims, deep conditioning, etc. I hope she didn't cut your hair. As long as she didn't, you're fine, but the problem comes in when they do recommend trimming and we agree. DON'T GIVE THEM THAT CONTROL, unless you really trust them. Just a kind reminder that I'm sure you already know....... LEARN TO DO YOUR OWN HAIR. You will save yourself alot of grief and aggrevation.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



mccray689 said:


> Hello everyone. I only had intentions of lurking on this thread but after reading the whole thing I would like to join



Welcome and thanks for joining. We all are on this mission to get 12 inches in 12 months, or 8, or 9, or 10. You know what I mean.... we're putting forth our best effort to achieve what we can achieve. Please share any tips/suggestions you may have. If you like, not required, you can post a pic at the end of June. This is when we will be checking in to show progress.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> mccray689  hey glad to have you
> 
> Hey ladies.
> I caved with these chunky plaits. They don't wash so well. I've actually found that if my hair is in a style i hate i end up playing with my hair a whole lot more. So i put them in smaller twists that are braided up at the roots.  Before i go to bed I've been spraying my roots with a rosemary infusion. It makes my scalp tingle/itch so i don't know if i can be doing it for the full 3 weeks. It also means i walk around smelling like roast lamb ...
> ...



Thanks for checking in. It's true, we have to find out what works the best for us. I've been sporting these buns which are fine, but I can't wait to put my braids back in at the end of July. That rosemary infusion spray sounds very good. I have a moisturising spray that I spray AM/PM and it makes my hair tingle too. It feels soooo good doesn't it. How does the aphogee green tea mist work out. Do you spray aphogee first before your serum, oil, or after you oil your hair. That sounds interesting because I want to preserve my ends too. Please share.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> No, I would not let her cut it. I guess I'm just pissed because this stylist knows I'm trying to grow my hair. I just want an advocate for long hair  not an ax cutter. I love how she relaxes my hair but I'm not with the "trimming" nonsense.



Good for you. Let her know who's the boss. Doesn't she know we are on a mission to get 12 inches in 12 months? All jokes aside, I'm glad you stood up for yourself and didn' allow her to cut your hair. This is when we get a little nervous, ackward and cave in, but you didn't. Well done!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm back sort of  I am going to ease back into it for the next month. I won't be doing as much before.
> For now I am going to focus on taking my vitamins, drinking water, getting rest and using whatever topical hair treatment scheduled for the week. I hope to ease back into exercising some time this month. My hair is at standstill for now.



Nice to hear from you. Remember, all those things add up. There are two things that I'm consistent with and that is taking my supplements/vitamins and oiling my scalp and moisturising my hair. You may think your hair is at a standstill, but perhaps not. A 1/4" turns into 1/2" that turns into 1" etc. etc..... and it all adds up. You are still focused on the goal which helps keep you motivated. You are doing good, girl, keep it up. You will know when you're ready to do more. Sometimes, we just don't want to and that is OK, but as long as we stay focused, then we are on track.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> llan
> 
> GURL moisture, moisture, and some protein. I use a LOT of conditioner...my ratio is like 80% conditioner to 20% shampoo/diluted shampoo in a given month. I stopped using direct heat like flat-irons, stopped roller setting, started major protective styling about 2005. I realized I was having to trim a lot due to wearing my hair down all the time, wrapping my hair old school style (caused thinning edges and fraying ends), flat-ironing, going to the salon (where trims were often pushed on me unnecessarily), and frequent relaxing.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your comments. We all know that preserving the ends is what leads to growth. I think my hair loves protein too. For a very long time, I didn't use a lot of protein, just moisture and I believe it's the reason why my hair may have not grown to great lengths, been on this hair journey for awhile. I now started alternating protein treatments every other week and all seems well. My hair strands are fine and it presents a challenge for me. I like to ask you a question though. I was doing the GHE which I know is different from baggying since the method is using water oils/butter. I have few questions on the baggying method. Do you baggy you whole head, or just your ends; and how often do you do it.  Also how often do you give yourself protein treatments. I've been very cognizant of how my hair is responding to products and I've noticed that my hair is becoming more tangly due to new growth, which makes it difficult to comb. But I have to admit, I'm not seeing alot of strands in my comb. This is a good thing for me, but I want to stay on point with it because I remember in the past I would comb my hair and I would see these strands of hair in my comb and paid no attention, but now in retrospect I think that comb was slicing and cutting my hair ends. I'm using a big long teeth comb which is da bomb for me, but I'm always interested in preserving my ends. Anything you can share will be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Yay! I'm trying to make waist length by the end of the year so if I can get an inch every month, I can get there! *
> 
> 
> Current Length: *BSL*
> ...



Sounds good!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> llan, You're VERY welcome!! Yep that's right ma'am! You've got it. The only problem I have had with my ends in the last 6 yrs or so was when I went natural--single strand knots (ssks). The ones that were leftover from when I was natural got trimmed off last June. I transitioned 9 mos (pregnancy with my daughter) and BC'd June 2008 right before giving birth. Texlaxed Nov. 2008.
> 
> Began transitioning again July 2009, and did so for 18 months. BC'd Jan. 2011, and remained natural until I texlaxed again in June 2012. Both times I BC'd down to no more than 5-6" of hair stretched. So I would consider it a TWA both times. Not only that, back in Sept. 2007, I chopped my then MBL hair off to a faux-hawk, reminiscent of the Rihanna style at that time. With all this chopping I've done in the last 6 years, my ends were in great shape except for the knots from not wearing my natural hair straightened much or stretched.
> 
> ...



Thank you Jewell for sharing the link to your pictures. I've always wanted to see your hair progress. I'm bookmarking this link because it's encouraging and helps us to see we can do this!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Not to add morbidity to the thread, but I want to thank everyone for the prayers and the words of encouragement. After a long battle, my mom passed away last weekend. Your kind words and thoughts have been of great help to me.



Faith, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. The Bible speaks of death as being an enemy because it robs us of our dear loved ones. Here are some scriptures that can prove to be comforting during this grievious time for you:

John 5:28-29
Revelation 21:3-4
1 Corinthians 15:26
1 Corinthians 15:55
John chaper 11 speaks of sickness, death and resurrection of Lazarus which also is comforting.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> So true!!!! I thought it was just me! Thanks for this posting. For a few seconds, she really had me doubting my reggie, growth, and health of my hair.



Never doubt yourself, you are doing good. Keep it up.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 17, 2013)

Jewell thanks for taking the time to make detailed posts! They are not only helpful but inspirational. My most recent trip to the relaxed side was for similar reasons but ironically it seems my relaxed hair tangles like seaweed which is why I've decided to cut this trip short at a little over a year and transition back to natural. Already I can tell the difference when I wash my hair between the easy to get through new growth and "make me want to get some shears" relaxed hair, it's just that thickness is crazy. I say that knowing good and well I miss that thickness so much, lol!! I took it for granted before but can appreciate it now. Going back and forth has been a very good learning experience. Now I'm looking forward to having that long mane my young nieces can sit and play with like repunzels. I can totally identify with the femininity you associated with long hair. Anyhow, a long way to say thanks, but thanks!!!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hi ladies, just wanted to let everyone know how encouraging it is to see all the support given in this thread. It's not one sole individual, but we all are trying to help each other stay focused and consistent with this goal as well as giving assistance to ones who need it when we experience the ups and downs of life. I try to check in every week to see how everyone is doing and to help us stay focused. We also have some new ones that have joined which is also encouraging. I'm glad I started this thread because I could have done it myself because I'm determined when I set my mind to something, but it's nicer to have others beside you that support, share and encourage you along the way. 

I'm still doing my best and staying consistent. Doing exercises at least 6 times a week, taking supplements, oiling scalp, moisturing hair, doing my headstands, etc. I can tell my hair is growing because I had more than the usual tangles when I washed my hair this week. I tried the Eden cowash product from Sally's and I gave myself a henna gloss last week. I'm also trying a product that just washes my scalp. I don't want to cowash every day, so I found a recipe for washing the scalp only. I tried it this morning and we will see how it works. I'm serious about this challenge. I was thinking last night that even if I get .75 inches a month that would equate to 9 inches a year which would still make me happy. What would make me happier, is retaining everything I grew. So any info on preserving those ends, I want to hear about. Thanks ladies for all your help and support!


----------



## footsie (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA
Sorry for your loss sis.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> ....... LEARN TO DO YOUR OWN HAIR. You will save yourself alot of grief and aggrevation.



Thanks! This is next on my list....learning how to trim my own hair.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



footsie said:


> @faithVA
> Sorry for your loss sis.


 


*Same here, I'm very sorry but everything will be okay.*


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thank you for your condolescenes ladies.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I pray God gives you and your family the strength you all need to get through this. 

fancypants007 You're welcome! I apologize there are not any current 2012-2013 photos posted there...I have some saved on my ph and camera but have not uploaded them yet. Thanks, I hope I can continue to inspire and help others...LHCF ladies have helped me tremendously over the years with learning about my hair.

caliscurls You're very welcome, I enjoyed reading your post!! I can relate!! I type rather fast, which is how my posts end up being kinda long before I even realize it! Glad I could be of help. I found I have MORE retention being relaxed versus natural since I had to keep trimming knots while natural. I also noticed my relaxed hair is thicker and heavier than my straightened natural hair. Odd, but thus far I like the idea of natural hair but not the work involved!

I tried to take some self pics yesterday with this iPad and they were very wonky...uneven and what not. I have a small mirror in my bathroom and as big as this tablet is, they did not come out well.

 I will touch-up soon, maybe end of the month (this NG not gonna make it to July 24), and hopefully get SO to take some for me for the end of June check-in/updates. I have had to go from TU's every 6 mos, to every 5 mos, to 4, and now I'm looking at knocking it down to 3. I'll take a before TU and after photo. I guess this reducing time between TU's is due to extra growth, which I am thankful for. 

I can't even part my hair by month 5. I will see if I get around to a henndigo application...that will give me more manageable NG and I might be able to make it to the end of July. I just hate the mess I make with henna and indigo...I make a mess with hair dye period. I have to put newspaper all over the floor and everywhere to catch splatters. I hate to go thru all that but I love henna and indigo, along with the other Ayurvedic powders. I think Brahmi is my fave... 

Oh, let me put y'all onto a gem I discovered in Parachute Amla Oil...Dabur Amla gets no love from me anymore with that paraffin it is laden with. Parachute is pure coconut oil plus Amla, and the shine and softness it gives is out of this world. Parachute Amla, though pure coconut oil, does not solidify at room temp. It is a silky-feeling oil, not too heavy.

 I would equate the viscosity of the oil to jojoba oil. I love this stuff. Wish they made it years ago before I stumbled upon Dabur Amla...and to think I use to love that stuff. In my opinion, it does not hold a candle to Parachute Amla.

I got a 200mL bottle for $6.75 on eBay. I will order another to do oil soaks.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

Thank you for your post! About the baggying...I just do the ends...the last 8-10" or so. I've never tried GHE, unless me leaving a plastic cap on my head after applying a regular conditioner that I will leave-in counts as GHE. I mainly do it to let the conditioner penetrate a bit before I apply my sealants. I put the plastic wrap on my ends maybe 2 times a week, and leave it overnight or sometimes for a day or 2 if I will be at home.

 The rest of my hair remains covered with a satin scarf. Oh, I use protein about 2-3 times a week, in the form of a mild protein conditioner, like Garnier Fructis Length 'n Strength, L'Oreal Total Repair 5 conditioner, Matrix Total Results Repair, or Silicon Mix Bambu Nutritive Hair Treatment. 

Just examples of items I regularly use. I also use a good number of volumizing conditioners, because they often have wheat protein, apple pectin, collagen, keratin, or some protein-like ingredient that strengthens, thickens, swells, and coats the hair shaft. My hair is on the thick side, but I like big, thick, fluffy hair so I use volumizing products for that purpose too. I like it to look and feel as fluffy as possible, lol. Like baby doll or wig hair... another reason I fell in love with air drying years ago...that fluffy, voluminous look it can give hair.

I can't really GHE or leave a plastic cap on my head long...like overnight would kill me. I used to do overnight oil treatments, but I am a light sleeper...that rustling from the plastic bout drove me crazy. Now I do oil soaks or treatments while I'm up during the day. My scalp also starts to itch after a while of having a cap on. Doing the ends I add moisturizer, oil or pomade, then wrap them up. Put it in a bun, and if I do have to go somewhere, I put a crocheted bun cover over it...so u can't see the plastic that way. Hth!


----------



## felic1 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA   I am sorry to hear of your loss. God bless.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> fancypants007
> 
> Thank you for your post! About the baggying...I just do the ends...the last 8-10" or so. I've never tried GHE, unless me leaving a plastic cap on my head after applying a regular conditioner that I will leave-in counts as GHE. I mainly do it to let the conditioner penetrate a bit before I apply my sealants. I put the plastic wrap on my ends maybe 2 times a week, and leave it overnight or sometimes for a day or 2 if I will be at home.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed post. I will try incorporating this into my regime at least 2-3 times a week. Yes doing the GHE overnight was a bit much, but I didn't really see anything that was beneficial from doing it. I'm going to stop for awhile and just baggy the ends of my hair. You also gave some good suggestions for conditioners. I've been stuck on Mane n Tail because it seems to reduce my shedding and I like that. It's also a form of light protein. I purchased the other day Healthy Concepts Pumpkin conditioner and it left my hair soft and moisturised. I use this once a week for my cowashes. It smells very good too.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Jewell you're so sweet for doing such lovely, detailed posts. I'm really going to take on board what you said particularly about just leaving my hair up and not playing in it. i always end up with my hands in my hair during the day. Its like a compulsion. I think, for me, It'll take practice


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. It's true, we have to find out what works the best for us. I've been sporting these buns which are fine, but I can't wait to put my braids back in at the end of July. That rosemary infusion spray sounds very good. I have a moisturising spray that I spray AM/PM and it makes my hair tingle too. It feels soooo good doesn't it. How does the aphogee green tea mist work out. Do you spray aphogee first before your serum, oil, or after you oil your hair. That sounds interesting because I want to preserve my ends too. Please share.



fancypants007 The aphogee green tea mist does add some strength. It a great way to get some protein in on non wash days. I add it first, before any serums and oils only on the ends, not on the scalp. Its a little acidic and irritates my scalp. I put my twists into two pigtails and spray the last 4 inches, put my leave in  and  then seal the entire length with the serum/oil. I've recently started heavy sealing  my ends with grease as suggested by Jewell. then put my twists into two loose french braids. hth


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA I'm really sorry to hear about your mom. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Oh, let me put y'all onto a gem I discovered in Parachute Amla Oil...Dabur Amla gets no love from me anymore with that paraffin it is laden with. Parachute is pure coconut oil plus Amla, and the shine and softness it gives is out of this world. Parachute Amla, though pure coconut oil, does not solidify at room temp. It is a silky-feeling oil, not too heavy.

I would equate the viscosity of the oil to jojoba oil. I love this stuff. Wish they made it years ago before I stumbled upon Dabur Amla...and to think I use to love that stuff. In my opinion, it does not hold a candle to Parachute Amla.

I got a 200mL bottle for $6.75 on eBay. I will order another to do oil soaks.

Jewell have you ever tried Dabur Vatika Oil,  it has EVCO, amla, and some other stuff in it?  If so, how does it compare to your Parachute Amla Oil?  I never tried either, yet.  I have the vatika oil sitting in my Amazon cart, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thank You HoneyA, Felic1 and Jewell. If I didn't thank you please know it was an oversight and not intentional.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I putting the 5000 mcg Biotin in the trash. I have no additional hair growth and plenty of breakouts  One less pill I have to take.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I have chunky twists in my hair that's been set using aloe very juice, garnier sleek and shine and avocado butter. The avocado butter is about the same as shea butter in my opinion but a little more.....buttery? If that's the word. Easier to melt I'll say and then too much can easily make my hair overly greasy, but I think I kinda like it so far. XD*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> fancypants007 The aphogee green tea mist does add some strength. It a great way to get some protein in on non wash days. I add it first, before any serums and oils only on the ends, not on the scalp. Its a little acidic and irritates my scalp. I put my twists into two pigtails and spray the last 4 inches, put my leave in  and  then seal the entire length with the serum/oil. I've recently started heavy sealing  my ends with grease as suggested by Jewell. then put my twists into two loose french braids. hth



Thank you for this, adding it to my regime.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I have chunky twists in my hair that's been set using aloe very juice, garnier sleek and shine and avocado butter. The avocado butter is about the same as shea butter in my opinion but a little more.....buttery? If that's the word. Easier to melt I'll say and then too much can easily make my hair overly greasy, but I think I kinda like it so far. XD*



Do you do your own twists? I have some avocado butter and its true if you use too much it will make your hair greasy, but it definitely defines the curl pattern in your hair. I'm going to mix some with my shealoe butter and use it to seal when I do my braids at end of July.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> faithVA I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I pray God gives you and your family the strength you all need to get through this.
> 
> fancypants007 You're welcome! I apologize there are not any current 2012-2013 photos posted there...I have some saved on my ph and camera but have not uploaded them yet. Thanks, I hope I can continue to inspire and help others...LHCF ladies have helped me tremendously over the years with learning about my hair.
> 
> ...



I did a search on the Parachute Amla oil and it does sound good. I'm going to my indian grocer to see if they have it. I just started last weekend using coconut oil and aloe vera gel as a moisturising conditioner. They recommend to wash hair afterwards and I just used meerva hair wash mixed with VO5 tea therapy conditioner as a cleanser to wash hair. It turned out very well. I'm going to substitute the parachute amla oil to see what results I get. Thanks for sharing.
I looked at your fotki and you hair is very pretty. Can I ask what drawstring pony you are wearing?


----------



## Jewell (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

MileHighDiva

YASS, HONTEY...I have used Dabur Vatika Oil since 2006 consistently, and the Dabur Amla Oil since about 2008. I can't really compare Vatika versus Parachute Amla, because Vatika is good on it's own and has lots of nourshing ingredients in addition to Amla. However, the potency and content of Amla is MUCH greater in Dabur and Parachute Amla compared to Vatika Oil. I would consider Vatika Oil a basic souped up coconut oil, and the Amla oil by Parachute to be a coconut oil plus good Amla, if that makes sense. All 3 make the hair very soft, shiny, and after repeated use I could definitely tell a positive difference in my hair vs. not using it.

I only stopped using Dabur Amla when I ran out a few months ago, as I was in search of an Amla oil without paraffin, that was still similar to the Dabur Amla in other respects like fragrance, consistency, and color. Along came the Parachute Amla. I think that Vatika Oil, Parachute Amla, Ancient Formulae (Hesh) Mahabringaraj oil, Ancient Formulae (Hesh) Shikakai Oil, and Ramtirth Brahmi Oils are the best Ayurvedic oils I have purchased and used consistently. I have known and thought of buying others like Nyle Herbal Oil and some of the other Vatika variations (almond, cactus, etc), as well as Navratna Oil, but I have been trying to use up what I have...haven't gotten around to trying those (yet). 

I use Parachute pure coconut oil in the blue bottle as well. I would rank all of these oils as 8-9.5 on a scale of 0-10 in how well they perform on my hair and scalp. I use the Parachute in the blue bottle on my skin at times, as well as Vatika oil on my skin, and it absorbs well, leaving it with a healthy sheen, but not sticky or greasy. 

The Dabur Amla seemed a bit sticky to me, likely due to the paraffin, but I still loved it until discovering the Parachute Amla, which is not sticky at all. I will use all except the Dabur Amla for many years to come. (If Dabur stops putting paraffin in its Amla oil, i would buy it again). For now, my HGs are Parachute and my other faves. As long as it (Parachute Amla) is produced and sold, I will continue to buy it...that's how much I like it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Jewell what do each of them smell like? Y'all know I'm sensitive to smells.


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 18, 2013)

Jewell said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> YASS, HONTEY...I have used Dabur Vatika Oil since 2006 consistently, and the Dabur Amla Oil since about 2008. I can't really compare Vatika versus Parachute Amla, because Vatika is good on it's own and has lots of nourshing ingredients in addition to Amla. However, the potency and content of Amla is MUCH greater in Dabur and Parachute Amla compared to Vatika Oil. I would consider Vatika Oil a basic souped up coconut oil, and the Amla oil by Parachute to be a coconut oil plus good Amla, if that makes sense. All 3 make the hair very soft, shiny, and after repeated use I could definitely tell a positive difference in my hair vs. not using it.
> 
> ...



You've listed a bunch of goodies. I have to try a few of these oils out and see how they work for me.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 

Glad you started trying the heavy sealing of the ends. In most cases, it makes a good difference in keeping the ends protected and helping to seal in moisture. The Mane 'n Tail line is very good for curbing shedding and breakage, and for increasing the thickness of hair.

 I have used Mane 'n Tail for quite a few years (since the era you spoke about--when SouthernGirl was active here and mentioned using it); the conditioners consistently and some of the cream moisturizers like the Olive Oil cream have been good for my hair. Once I use up some of my other creams/butters, I will repurchase the MNT. I would also like to try a few other MNT products.

llan

Aww, you're welcome!! It can be hard to keep your hands out of your hair when you're used to manipulating it often, but once you go low manipulation and get used to it, the benefits can be astounding. In my case, they were. I used to comb my hair multiple times a day, flat-iron, hot curl, blow-dry, roller set, dye, etc and once I cut out so much of the manipulation, my hair grew in thicker, heavier, and I had so much less breakage and dryness. 

This was even when I had the appearance of healthy relaxed hair that I had a lot of manipulation going on...see the 2006 photos in my Fotki. Hair looked good, felt good, and was technically healthy, but I was doing a lot to it...that caused me to have to trim more often. I scaled the manipulation back drastically, and my hair has thanked me ever since.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



MileHighDiva said:


> Jewell what do each of them smell like? Y'all know I'm sensitive to smells.



Both Parachute and Dabur Amla smell identical in my opinion...like a light herbal yet floral scent. It is not overpowering like some of the oils...mahabringaraj is herbal, nutty, and I smell a citrus undertone in it. Shikakai smells like fenugreek if you have ever smelled that, but to me it also smells a lot like curry powder/turmeric. I tend to like herbal-smelling products, so they don't bother me. Maka oil (I also use) smells the same as Brahmi oil to my nose.

Vatika smells like milk plus the usual herbal smell a lot of the oils have. Kinda hard to describe. Ramtirth Brahmi has an unusual herbal smell, one I really can't describe. The oil does not smell like the pure Brahmi powder as the oil has additional herbs in it aside from Brahmi. I hope these descriptions help! 

These scents/herbs are not usually found in traditional American cuisine, health care, or cosmetics, so I would suggest going to an Indian store and smelling them before you buy, if possible!! I would hate for the smell to deter you...these oils are good quality!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Not to add morbidity to the thread, but I want to thank everyone for the prayers and the words of encouragement. After a long battle, my mom passed away last weekend. Your kind words and thoughts have been of great help to me.



please accept my sympathy.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Do you do your own twists? I have some avocado butter and its true if you use too much it will make your hair greasy, but it definitely defines the curl pattern in your hair. I'm going to mix some with my shealoe butter and use it to seal when I do my braids at end of July.


 

*Yes I do them. *

*It does define the curl pattern! I thought I was just kinda seeing things but I guess I do notice that shea butter tends to make my ends "bush out" more and avocado butter tends to "define" them. I love that about this butter! I wonder if it would help with a wash'n go?.....Kay, that may be a little out there. *


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Both Parachute and Dabur Amla smell identical in my opinion...like a light herbal yet floral scent. It is not overpowering like some of the oils...mahabringaraj is herbal, nutty, and I smell a citrus undertone in it. Shikakai smells like fenugreek if you have ever smelled that, but to me it also smells a lot like curry powder/turmeric. I tend to like herbal-smelling products, so they don't bother me. Maka oil (I also use) smells the same as Brahmi oil to my nose.
> 
> Vatika smells like milk plus the usual herbal smell a lot of the oils have. Kinda hard to describe. Ramtirth Brahmi has an unusual herbal smell, one I really can't describe. The oil does not smell like the pure Brahmi powder as the oil has additional herbs in it aside from Brahmi. I hope these descriptions help!
> 
> These scents/herbs are not usually found in traditional American cuisine, health care, or cosmetics, so I would suggest going to an Indian store and smelling them before you buy, if possible!! I would hate for the smell to deter you...these oils are good quality!


 

*I heard that amla oil was staaaaaaaank! That's one of the main reasons I've never tried it but you may have convinced me to get onboard a lil something. I love my oils!*


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I enjoy the positive vibe in this thread....so pleasant. I have learnt much though my lurking here and Jewell you have posted a wealth of info. 

QueenAmaka how are you liking the Liquid Gold hair growth oil. I bought a bottle recently and is expecting it tomorrow. I really hope i do get good results from it and by that i mean some inches.

I'll continue to lurk.....I have cut quite a bit of my hair this year. I think in total i have cut 3 inches already. I cannot even begin to mention the amount of hair i lose wash days and recently when i flat ironed, that i wont do for a long time to come. BTW i am completely natural and is thinking of relaxing because i have fine strands and medium density.

I dont' think i would have any volume to my hair or any length had it not been for my vitamins. I have been trying to practice moisturizing and sealing day and night and so far i think i have found two products that my hair loves just for that.
Wishing all the challengers here the 12'' you aspire to get and the motivation and will to make it happen.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Mskraizy

That made me laugh. Lol,  No, in my opinion, Amla oil is not stank...but brahmi oil I would say is on the stank side of the spectrum. I don't use the Brahmi as much as I used to since having a lot of nausea since having my son. Smells and foods trigger it...I have to take meds for the nausea so a lot of my oils have only been used after a wash on damp or wet hair...that way the smell dissipates faster. I would highly recommend smelling these oils before you buy!!

 My tolerance for herbally stuff might be ok and it would be just totally overpowering to someone else. Aside from the smell, they are gems. I think adding a good-smelling complimentary EO like gardenia, rosemary, thyme, vetiver, or lemongrass to the Amla oil would make it smell better. 

I'm thinking vetiver and gardenia most compliment its scent. Sage, shavegrass,  cedarwood, sandalwood, and rosewood (basically any musky, woody scent) would be good for mahabhringaraj, and I'll have to figure out some complimentary EO's for Brahmi and Shikakai. They have such unusual scents that it's difficult to find an EO to blend and compliment it. Vetiver smells REALLY good. Check out the Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp and Vetiver soap at a nearby store if you can; that will give you a clue to what pure vetiver smells like. I actually use that soap too.

I really like using Vatika oil on my skin. The milk is good for the skin, the lemon in it is astringent, and the coconut oil seals in moisture, penetrates, and replaces lost fatty acids. Oh and last summer I discovered using mahabhringaraj oil on skin keeps biting insects like mosquitoes away. I'd rather use that than smelly neem oil or chemical DEET sprays on myself and my children.

 I gave some to my SO and two lady neighbor friends, and they agreed, no insects came around them...tho that smell can be much to contend with. I felt like I smelled like an Indian woman's kitchen, but I'd rather just wear the oil vs. a chemical spray and shower it off. At least it's good for the skin too.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I enjoy the positive vibe in this thread....so pleasant. I have learnt much though my lurking here and Jewell you have posted a wealth of info.
> 
> QueenAmaka how are you liking the Liquid Gold hair growth oil. I bought a bottle recently and is expecting it tomorrow. I really hope i do get good results from it and by that i mean some inches.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your positive input. It helps sooo much when we encourage and upbuild one another to help all of us meet the goal. I have fine strands too that are very delicate. Have you tried Mane n Tail products. I too use to have shedding problem which made me sooo sick, but I have been using MNT products, shampoo (I use once a month or diluted), conditioner, detangler and my hair shed has been reduced massively. I'm combing my hair every AM and PM which was something I did not do because of the shedding. Now when I comb, I have about 1 or 2 strands in my comb. I'm also using a big rake type of comb that I purchased at the dollar store. I've purchased some expensive combs, and who would have thought that the one that excels, is the comb from the dollar store. Our hair can grow to beautiful lengths and we share our knowledge, tips and suggestions to help us meet the goal. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Both Parachute and Dabur Amla smell identical in my opinion...like a light herbal yet floral scent. It is not overpowering like some of the oils...mahabringaraj is herbal, nutty, and I smell a citrus undertone in it. Shikakai smells like fenugreek if you have ever smelled that, but to me it also smells a lot like curry powder/turmeric. I tend to like herbal-smelling products, so they don't bother me. Maka oil (I also use) smells the same as Brahmi oil to my nose.
> 
> Vatika smells like milk plus the usual herbal smell a lot of the oils have. Kinda hard to describe. Ramtirth Brahmi has an unusual herbal smell, one I really can't describe. The oil does not smell like the pure Brahmi powder as the oil has additional herbs in it aside from Brahmi. I hope these descriptions help!
> 
> These scents/herbs are not usually found in traditional American cuisine, health care, or cosmetics, so I would suggest going to an Indian store and smelling them before you buy, if possible!! I would hate for the smell to deter you...these oils are good quality!



Yes, that Dabur Amla oil does not smell good in my opinion, however the Dabur Gold Amla oil smells better. I'm going to my indian grocer to check out the Parachute brand though and if they have, I will be purchasing some.

Jewell, I looked at your fotki and your hair is very pretty. Can I ask what drawstring pony you are wearing in one of your pics?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I did a cowash last night and my hair does not seem to mine it so much. I'm new at doing cowashing and I was afraid of the manipulation because I'm combing my hair AM and PM, but it doesn't seem to be a problem. Soon though I will not be combing my hair sooo much because I'm going to be putting braids in them at the end of July. I'm going to wear them until October when I give myself a touchup. This is going to be a challenge because I'm already experiencing tangles because of newgrowth and now until October, I know it's going to be bad. But I'm prepared because I've made a braid regime. I will be doing this once a month. When I take down my braids, I will apply a hair butter to soften newgrowth and to assist in detangling my hair. I appreciate Cipriana's method for detangling hair that is sooo helpful to me. I will leave this in overnight to moisturise hair. The next day in the PM I will clarify, aphogee 2 step, balancing moisturising conditioner, henna gloss, leave in and will be ready to put back into braids. According to LadyP's method, she suggests that you only moisturise your braids once a week, and wash and deep condition once a week. Of course she suggests using diluted shampoo and conditioner. She said if you follow this technique your hair should not get dried out. Right now, I will continue with my regime, wearing my bun style, but I'm looking forward to a different slant of protective styles wearing braids. Sometimes, we get bored, i.e., same old style, well we can add freshness to what we're doing by making changes. We still want to stay focused and consistent in meeting the goal, but change sometimes is good. What are some new ventures that you have prepared for in the coming months? Stay motivated and stay focus and we will get there!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I enjoy the positive vibe in this thread....so pleasant. I have learnt much though my lurking here and Jewell you have posted a wealth of info.
> 
> QueenAmaka how are you liking the Liquid Gold hair growth oil. I bought a bottle recently and is expecting it tomorrow. I really hope i do get good results from it and by that i mean some inches.
> 
> ...



SUNSHINE BABY Liquid Gold oil is a great growth promoter. Problem is that I am a PJ so I have problems being consistent. Thanks for reminding me to use it today


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> @Mskraizy
> 
> That made me laugh. Lol,  No, in my opinion, Amla oil is not stank...but brahmi oil I would say is on the stank side of the spectrum. I don't use the Brahmi as much as I used to since having a lot of nausea since having my son. Smells and foods trigger it...I have to take meds for the nausea so a lot of my oils have only been used after a wash on damp or wet hair...that way the smell dissipates faster. I would highly recommend smelling these oils before you buy!!
> 
> ...


 
*It's like you're speaking some other language!  These oils sound pretty good! I've NEVER heard of that maho-mushy oil...what was it? Mahabhringaraj (yes I totally sounded that out as I typed ). Do you get it online? I don't know of any Indian type stores where I am. I'll have to check out some spots somewhere cause I'm sure there somewhere....lurkin...*

*What about peppermint oil? I add that oil to everything that smells bad. *


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*fancypants007*

*Sounds like a good method you got going. I kinda gave up on co-washing. Not that it wasn't working but it got to be too much manipulation and I'm very laid back with my hair. I like leaving my hair alone....all the time.*

*I suppose my changes in the coming months will be staying up on my moisture game. I got to a point where I would heavily moisturize on wash day, and maybe moisturize once out of the next week. It seemed to be working for awhile but, I knew I could be doing better. So these days I try to moisturize every 2 days, if not daily and my hair has been looking so much better.*

*As far as styles....I might just stay with my yarn braids. They work for me, I retain the most growth and I just LOVE the way my hair looks in yarn braids. When it's not yarn braids, its one of the hats that I crochet. I'm being pretty chill with my hair this year, we already had our round of adventures last year....*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *fancypants007*
> 
> *Sounds like a good method you got going. I kinda gave up on co-washing. Not that it wasn't working but it got to be too much manipulation and I'm very laid back with my hair. I like leaving my hair alone....all the time.*
> 
> ...



That sounds like a plan. I know if you find something that works and you like and look good in, then continue doing what you're doing. I'm just getting a little bored with buns even though I have wore them in the past for over a year. Low manipulation I like too, I think that's why I'm looking forward to putting the braids back in my hair. How do you do yarn twists? Is the yarn better than kanekalon braiding hair? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> That sounds like a plan. I know if you find something that works and you like and look good in, then continue doing what you're doing. I'm just getting a little bored with buns even though I have wore them in the past for over a year. Low manipulation I like too, I think that's why I'm looking forward to putting the braids back in my hair. *How do you do yarn twists? Is the yarn better than kanekalon braiding hair? Thanks for sharing*.


 
I have the same question. I need to see what yarn twists look like. I can't imagine it. But I have heard they are easy to do.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I finished up the last of the Komaza Stinky Stuff. I have no way of telling if it worked. I liked trying it out though. I am going to switch back to the 4Naturals Hair Treatment. I have two bottles of this. I want to hunt down some more bottles at Sally's. 

I am going to lay off the NJoy's oil for a while to let my face straighten out. I threw the high dose of biotin out. I will go back to just the 2000 mcg. I am not going to buy any more biotin or msm for a while after I use up these.  When I get back from the weekend, I will drastically change my diet to get back on track. And going to start my yoga.  

I am going to try doing a perm rod set before the end of the month. If I can get 2nd, 3rd day hair then I will cowash every 3 days.


----------



## Mane Event (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I haven't checked in a while but I'm still going strong. No updates on a length check, b/c I don't know what's going on! I've been in the same cornrows since April (I'm re-brading the parameter where there's a lot of build-up) but haven't checked for length)

I'm glad to see everyone's engagement. Btw, I love Vatika Oil...skin and hair!!!! 

I'm still doing 20,000mg of MSM. I'm also going to try adding Biocell w/ H.A. this month.  

My hubby started taking this supplement back in March with is workout regimen and awkardly made the comment "D***, I gotta shave again [head and face]" I asked why and he responded, "I don't know...my hair just keeps growing fast" I said _GO ON_.....and curiously asked, "well what have you been doing differently " He said, "The only thing different is the Biocell I added to my supplement regimen." :scratchch I started researching and it seems to have similar benefits to MSM. 

I'll keep you all posted. I don't think it's a miracle supplement that LHCF hasn't already figured out (sorry I didn't search prior to posting)...Just keeping this top of mind!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

I apologize for not answering your question about the drawstring pony in the Fotki. Thank you for your gracious compliment! It is a synthetic hair drawstring pony I bought for $10 from my local BSS. I will dig it out of the hair container I have and look at the brand...I can't think of it off top but I know I enjoyed wearing it...for synthetic hair, it looked and felt a lot like human hair. And for $10 it has lasted me since that album...though I haven't worn it in a couple years since my hair has been dyed black. 

I'm letting my natural color grow out a while but I think I will henndigo before summer is out...I love black hair too much. I feel the boring light to medium brown I have inherently is kinda blah, lol. And I don't wanna do damage and put anymore highlights in...when I had them (see Fotki) I had no damage (got blonde highlights again in late 2007), but I quickly got bored with them as my hair grows fast and I hated the way my roots looked since I didn't get them touched up. I dislike that dark, grown out roots and highlights look on me.

Will report on the brand of pony tomorrow. I have the same one in black with blonde streaks, but I felt it didn't look as natural with my hair so I really didn't wear it.

Mskraizy

Lol I know, those Indian oils and products have some names don't they?! My former neighbor was Afghani and spoke Pashto and Hindi...I couldn't understand the slightest of what she said. It sure sounded pretty, though. I like to listen to Indian music but I have know idea what they're saying. Mainly the Bollywood beats and sound attract me. One day I would like to learn a couple more languages, including Hindi. Yep, the mahabhringaraj oil is on eBay, and Amazon. I have peppermint oil too and that does help a lot! 

If you don't have any Indian stores around, try a nearby larger city if possible. Or, check Arab or Middle Eastern grocery stores if they are around. They often carry Indian and Pakistani products. Most of my oils come from eBay where a couple Arab or Pakistani sellers have them listed...some Indian sellers too out of NY and FL. The nearest Indian store to me is 30 miles away, called Patel Bros. so I have to drive a ways as I haven't found one in my actual city yet. It's easier to order on eBay and get free shipping than drive and sit in traffic, burning gas. 

I must second that motion about falling off the cowashing. I was reminiscing about my hair from my Fotki before I cut it, (circa 2006-2007), and thought about my regimen at the time, and it was low-manipulation with washes once a week to once every 2 wks since I had a lot going on with my health at the time.  I air-dried, and didnt use direct heat.

The only thing extra I did at the time was occasionally touch up my color with Bigen Oriental Black Permanent Powder Hair Color. Love that stuff, just wish it wasn't filled with metallic salts and PPD. It takes 4-5 boxes to do my hair root to tip, so they need bigger bottles!! That led me to henndigoing--more bang for my buck. However, since I have to leave henna and indigo on for a while, I prefer using Bigen since it is fast and a lot less work intensive in preparation. 

Back around '06-'07, I basically wore my hair bunned and tied up all the time, and didn't do so much washing. I have remedied the dryness I had momentarily, so I think to maintain and further increase my retention and thickness, I'm going back low-maintenance. My hair is longer and thicker now than it was then, so I don't want to mess things up by doing too much.

Washing once a week, moisturizing and/or oiling every couple of days. No combing in between wash days aside from finger combing, or lightly raking the surface to re-style. I liked that regimen and only increased my washes in the last 2 months due to some dryness, but I'm hair lazy in general...I don't do long DC's, and I am lazy about things like henndigo treatments though they have been quite beneficial.

I like to leave my hair alone, and it likes to be left alone. I'm thinking of putting in some braids or kinky twists for the rest of summer. But I can see myself being exhausted from takedown, so it might be me and my boring bun for a while! I definitely need a touch-up soon. I've got too much NG right now to try and go another 5 wks. I'm thinking a TU and my bun will be the plan. Not much work there, lol


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I finished up the last of the Komaza Stinky Stuff. I have no way of telling if it worked. I liked trying it out though. I am going to switch back to the 4Naturals Hair Treatment. I have two bottles of this. I want to hunt down some more bottles at Sally's.
> 
> I am going to lay off the NJoy's oil for a while to let my face straighten out. I threw the high dose of biotin out. I will go back to just the 2000 mcg. I am not going to buy any more biotin or msm for a while after I use up these.  When I get back from the weekend, I will drastically change my diet to get back on track. And going to start my yoga.
> 
> I am going to try doing a perm rod set before the end of the month. If I can get 2nd, 3rd day hair then I will cowash every 3 days.



I know what you mean about the break outs, I'm breaking out, but it's not really bothering me yet. I'm taking MSM granules and Biotin powder and adding it to my brewer's yeast juice mix. I took your suggestion and diluted NJoy's mix with other oils and I'm not having any problems. I would break out with little welts on my arms because you wash your hands after applying the oil, but then you scratch your scalp and scratch your harnd and I started seeing this type of reaction. I'm not seeing this now with the oil being diluted. I also purchased some Gro Aut oil but haven't tried it yet. I think I'm going to start making my own hair oil from here on out. The perm rod set sounds lovely. Let us know how it turns out. Nice to have you back.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mane Event said:


> I haven't checked in a while but I'm still going strong. No updates on a length check, b/c I don't know what's going on! I've been in the same cornrows since April (I'm re-brading the parameter where there's a lot of build-up) but haven't checked for length)
> 
> I'm glad to see everyone's engagement. Btw, I love Vatika Oil...skin and hair!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in and yes we are still going strong, all of us. I have to check into this Biocell, never heard of it before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> fancypants007
> 
> I apologize for not answering your question about the drawstring pony in the Fotki. Thank you for your gracious compliment! It is a synthetic hair drawstring pony I bought for $10 from my local BSS. I will dig it out of the hair container I have and look at the brand...I can't think of it off top but I know I enjoyed wearing it...for synthetic hair, it looked and felt a lot like human hair. And for $10 it has lasted me since that album...though I haven't worn it in a couple years since my hair has been dyed black.
> 
> ...



Jewell, Thank you. I like the drawstring because it looked so natural on you. Some of those ponys have alot of hair and at times when I wear them, I have to pin some of the excess hair down. I will await your reply. 

That's funny, I like bollywood music too. I have alot of bollywood workouts and I love them because of the music. I think I'm going to add one of them to my workout regime. 

It's so true what you said about low manipulation. I have never combed my hair so much and I can tell it's growing because of the tangles, but it's still not a problem. I was a little concerned about cowashing during the week because of the manipulation and it's still not a problem. I comb my hair AM and PM and I have only about 2 or 3 strands in the comb. But I am looking forward to putting braids back in my hair and I will keep them in for most of the summer. I will definitely be doing low manipulation. I stumbled across LadyP regime, in fact I purchased  her book awhile ago and she stated to moisturise your hair once a week by saturating them and washing and deep conditioning once a week using heat. This is new for me because I was always moisturisng my braids every day. I'm going to try her method. The only thing I'm going to add is keeping my scalp clean with my scalp cleanser and doing this everyday. I also found a recipe for a leave-in spray just for the scalp made out out of black tea and roobios tea. I will be oiling my scalp in PM, and cleansing scalp in AM and applying leave in spray to scalp. I'm going to see how it works the first month and will determine if I will continue to use it. Thanks for sharing all your thorough knowledge with us. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So I looked up this LadyP method that fancypants007 mentioned since I am wearing my hair in Marley/Havana Twists for the next couple months. I'm doing everything already except for the deep moisture braiding method so I will be starting that. Plus I redo half of my twists every 2 weeks to keep them fresh. 
Has anyone had success with doing the LadyP method?


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*fancypants007*
*faithVA*

*Thanks ladies! I absolutely LOVE yarn for my hair. It really helps lock moisture in the hair and helps me retain my most of amount of growth when I do them. It's the cheapest style I've ever done (like $10 for a big bundle) and they last a long time for me cause...you know..yarn don't frizz.*


*I infuse my hair with lots of moisture prior to install (deep condition, wash, moisturize...etc.) and I also add a little of my leave in to the actual yarn before braiding it in. And to maintain it, I'll just spritz them and oil and massage my scalp on a nightly basis. It's soooo easy! I love them.*

***Fresh Yarn Braids***
*




*


***Yarn Braids at 3 WEEKS***







*Now yarn twists....I do them the same way but they don't last as long as yarn braids do. My hair frizzes out way too much for the twists, but I love the braids!! Yarn twists will last me like 2 weeks, and yarn braids can go for a month, maybe more!*

***These are my recent yarn twists that soo failed me at week 2***





*In yarn braids I still wash weekly and maintain my hair as if I didn't even have yarn in, but for me it's the best protective style I've EVER encountered!!! lol*


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> @fancypants007
> 
> I apologize for not answering your question about the drawstring pony in the Fotki. Thank you for your gracious compliment! It is a synthetic hair drawstring pony I bought for $10 from my local BSS. I will dig it out of the hair container I have and look at the brand...I can't think of it off top but I know I enjoyed wearing it...for synthetic hair, it looked and felt a lot like human hair. And for $10 it has lasted me since that album...though I haven't worn it in a couple years since my hair has been dyed black.
> 
> ...


 

*There's a lot of random stores where I live, I just have to seep through them all. lol*

*And YASSS! I totally feel you on the hair laziness thing. It's the only thing you can be lazy about and have good results and benefits! *

*That's why I love sticking to doing my yarn braids. A month of low maintenance, but the install and takedowns do get pretty lengthy.*
**


----------



## nyunyu (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey mornin! I'm new here, just just just joined this am, Yay for me! I know it's June but I was wondering if I could join the challenge, purleez?


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies 
you look like you all are doing well. Mskraizy, i like the sound of those yarn braids. it seem simple. and their wont be a bunch of hair around the place. Whenever i do my hair in extension braids, my dad always complains about having hair in his ... ahem ... crack. 
any hoooo
i've gone from cowashing and deep conditioning almost daily and not shampooing at all, to shampooing once a week and using the deep conditioner as a leave in because i am LAZY. 
but ladies my hair is hella soft and my ends are improving as i search and destroy/dust thedamage the away. I stopped using the infusion because it seems i'm allergic to rosemary (good to know). I'm trying eucalyptus next. i'll let you know

Finally i found an old pic of me when i was 14-15 with full shoulder length shrunken twists (what i'm aiming for). the longest part of my hair is the same length but it's the evenness that i want back. It's encouraged me to do less with my hair. Then i just used to shampoo once in a blue moon. Rinse with water and layer a tonne of products one on top of the other, literallly anything i could get my hands on. every six weeks i would redo the twists.  

sof n' free curl activtor, baby lotion, vaseline, any leave in. I think between my increase in knowledge of hair, the better products and the better techniques that i have now and the simplicity of then, i could get some serious improvement by simplifying my regimen.


----------



## ilong (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> . I threw the high dose of biotin out. I will go back to just the 2000 mcg. I am not going to buy any more biotin or msm for a while after I use up these. .


 
@faithVA - I won't throw out my biotin but the way I feel now, I don't plan on purchasing anymore for a while. I am beginning to suspect biotin *IS NOT* necessarily *THE* active promoter of hair growth, as it is marketed to be. I have *religiously taken biotin daily* since January (give or take a week). I actually started in October but missed December because of flu/winter virus. My dosage ranged from 1500mcg daily up to *100mg *(yes!!!) daily. There has been no increased hair growth rate. With the dosages I've taken over this 6 month period I should have experienced some change in rate - and I have not. My nails (finger and toe) have not grown any more than their normal rate either. The brands I took varied - so I can't attribute the problem to the brand. If biotin was going to increase my hair growth rate, 6 months is sufficient time to see results. My diet is such that it would not hamper the effacy of the biotin and I take supplements (chlorella/spirulina) high in protein - daily without fail. So I believe that "it" (biotin) does not produce the marketed results.

In my opinion, for as many LHCF members who take biotin - our hair growth should be much higher than I have read. If someone has "*bonafide proof* that biotin and only biotin resulted in increased growth" I would love to hear about it.
I think it is a "big sell" and payoff for companies but the payoff for the consumer is nill.
Beginning July 1 - I will stop taking biotin and start Viviscal. I just purchased a 6 month supply. I will take it (as recommendeded) for 6 months and see if I notice any change in growth rate. The only other change I plan to make is change my protective style from daily wig wearing to a sew in.

Sorry if I highjacked the thread.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone and the countdown begins..... 10..9..8..7..

Sunday is "P" day, Pic Progress updates. I will be posting my pic on Monday. I hope everyone is doing well. Sometimes, I haven't felt like doing certain things, but there are some things I'm consistent with like oiling and massaging my scalp, moisturing my hair, drinking my brewers yeast and taking my hair vitamins, msm and biotin. I miss one day of exercising, and I didn't feel like doing my headstand on friday last week. I keep telling myself, this is not the time to slow down. You have 2 months behind you, and 10 more to go. Keep up the pace and put forth the effort and you WILL get there. I think once I measure and see the results of my efforts I will relax. I'm just a little nervous and anxious because we're getting close to "P" day. Instead of showing a length pic this time, I'm going to measure how much growth I got and take a pic of it. I can see growth but I don't know how much.  Remember, posting a pic is optional even though we would love to see results because it keeps us motivated, but even if you share how many inches you achieved, we will take your word for it. We're trying to keep everyone encouraged and motivated to keep doing, keep moving forward, keep pressing ahead so we can reach and meet our goals at the end of this challenge. I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing about everyone's progress soon. Stay focused and keep consistent!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> So I looked up this LadyP method that fancypants007 mentioned since I am wearing my hair in Marley/Havana Twists for the next couple months. I'm doing everything already except for the deep moisture braiding method so I will be starting that. Plus I redo half of my twists every 2 weeks to keep them fresh.
> Has anyone had success with doing the LadyP method?



Hey Girl,

That sounds like an awesome plan to redo every 2 weeks. I made the mistake after putting a relaxer touchup in my hair around the end of March, I applied braids after 2 weeks and left them in for 1 month. I moisturised everyday, oiled my scalp with sulfur mix and when I took braids down, I had some breakage. I never did this before and I have certainly learned my lesson and will never do it again. I was surprised when I revisited LadyP's method and she said to only moisturise once a week and shampoo and deep condition once a week. After I take my measurement pic on Sunday, I'm going to put braids back in my hair and I will be doing things LadyP's way except, I will not be using conditioner on my hair, I will be using a moisturising spray, oil, and then seal with butter. I'm going to keep them in for 1 month at a time. You can do a google or search this forum and you will find information about LadyP. I think someone started a challenge using her methods. This is one of her threads.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496712


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *fancypants007*
> *faithVA*
> 
> *Thanks ladies! I absolutely LOVE yarn for my hair. It really helps lock moisture in the hair and helps me retain my most of amount of growth when I do them. It's the cheapest style I've ever done (like $10 for a big bundle) and they last a long time for me cause...you know..yarn don't frizz.*
> ...



Thanks for sharing. What brand of yarn do you recommend. I have to google this to see if there is some kind of tutorial on doing yarn braids. I may try this in the future.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey mornin! I'm new here, just just just joined this am, Yay for me! I know it's June but I was wondering if I could join the challenge, purleez?



Yes you can and welcome. We would love to have you. At the end of this month is check in day for us who started in April, however if you like you can post a starting pic at the end of this month as your starting pic. Please share any tips/suggestions you may have. Thanks for wanting to join.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hey Girl,
> 
> That sounds like an awesome plan to redo every 2 weeks. I made the mistake after putting a relaxer touchup in my hair around the end of March, I applied braids after 2 weeks and left them in for 1 month. I moisturised everyday, oiled my scalp with sulfur mix and when I took braids down, I had some breakage. I never did this before and I have certainly learned my lesson and will never do it again. I was surprised when I revisited LadyP's method and she said to only moisturise once a week and shampoo and deep condition once a week. After I take my measurement pic on Sunday, I'm going to put braids back in my hair and I will be doing things LadyP's way except, I will not be using conditioner on my hair, I will be using a moisturising spray, oil, and then seal with butter. I'm going to keep them in for 1 month at a time. You can do a google or search this forum and you will find information about LadyP. I think someone started a challenge using her methods. This is one of her threads.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496712


 
Thanks, I found the challenge and joined!  I didn't realize that we are only supposed to moisturize once a week. I have been spraying my hair with a moisturizing spray every other day. How does once a week work for you? It makes me nervous to go that long without moisturizing! Especially after shampooing, since the moisture I infused using the deep moisture method will be washed...right?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks, I found the challenge and joined!  I didn't realize that we are only supposed to moisturize once a week. I have been spraying my hair with a moisturizing spray every other day. How does once a week work for you? It makes me nervous to go that long without moisturizing! Especially after shampooing, since the moisture I infused using the deep moisture method will be washed...right?



Well I don't know. I used her method several months ago and when I took my braids down, my hair was very moisturised. I wasn't washing once a week and I believe I was moisturising every day and not once a week. However, what's weird is just recently when I had braids, I was moisturising every PM with my moisturising spray, oiling my scalp with sulfur mix and I did a couple of indian powder cleanses during the month and when I took my braids down, in some areas my hair was dry as a bone! I couldn't figure it out and I still don't know what contributed to the breakage. Anyhow, I'm going to do LadyP's method, moisturising once a week and she says to really saturate your braids, and then I will wash and deep condition once a week with heat. She says if you do this, you hair should not dry out. I remember back in the day when I had cornroll braids, I did nothing to them except wash once a week and I got some really good growth. I'm going to try it and see how my hair responds. When you wash once a week, you're conditioning too with heat and that should put moisture back in hair that you washed away. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks fancypants007, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Jewell (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



ilong said:


> @faithVA - I won't throw out my biotin but the way I feel now, I don't plan on purchasing anymore for a while. I am beginning to suspect biotin *IS NOT* necessarily *THE* active promoter of hair growth, as it is marketed to be. I have *religiously taken biotin daily* since January (give or take a week). I actually started in October but missed December because of flu/winter virus. My dosage ranged from 1500mcg daily up to *100mg *(yes!!!) daily. There has been no increased hair growth rate. With the dosages I've taken over this 6 month period I should have experienced some change in rate - and I have not. My nails (finger and toe) have not grown any more than their normal rate either. The brands I took varied - so I can't attribute the problem to the brand. If biotin was going to increase my hair growth rate, 6 months is sufficient time to see results. My diet is such that it would not hamper the effacy of the biotin and I take supplements (chlorella/spirulina) high in protein - daily without fail. So I believe that "it" (biotin) does not produce the marketed results.
> 
> In my opinion, for as many LHCF members who take biotin - our hair growth should be much higher than I have read. If someone has "*bonafide proof* that biotin and only biotin resulted in increased growth" I would love to hear about it.
> I think it is a "big sell" and payoff for companies but the payoff for the consumer is nill.
> ...



I read somewhere that for biotin to be really effective, you have to take a B-complex supplement, which includes other B vitamins that help the metabolism of biotin, and it prevents the acne that can affect some people taking high doses of biotin. I have never had a prob with it, but then again, I have always taken a B-complex vitamin, so for me biotin really works. MSM has to be taken with plenty of water in the diet...it works for me too. 

Maybe try a B-complex vitamin along with your biotin before giving up on it completely. I have not heard many people say it absolutely does not work for them, so maybe some pre-cursor to biotin metabolism is missing for your diet or vitamin regimen. Also, those who don't get the crazy growth from biotin often get the increased metabolism it causes.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^I take a full supplement of vitamins on a daily basis. My vitamin regimen does include the group of B's. I don't want to up my dose of B-vitamins to get biotin to work. I really don't like mega doses. I think it is best for me to just back off of that one and find something else. I take MSM as well. I don't have any problems with it but I also don't see any increased growth. I may try an external form of biotin, like in a shampoo or something similar. 

I really just enjoy not having my face feeling like a big mosquito bite  The outbreak from the biotin is really painful.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA

Maybe that's how I never had the breakouts...I take a low dose of biotin, and have never really exceeded 3000 mcg a day. I have taken between 1000mcg and 3000mcg of biotin a day since 2005. I feel you, I don't like mega doses of ANYTHING. I hate taking pills period, so I take only the RDA of supplements and usually if it says take 6 pills a day, for example, I only take 2 or 3. Hope your breakout subsides quickly! The cystic acne that can result from biotin is painful and troublesome I hear.

fancypants007

Thanks, I thought the pony looked really natural in the store and I was really pleased when I got it home and wore it. It looked even better and more natural, like human hair each time I washed it. The brand is a Pia Best Quality Drawstring. I bought it in 2008 so I don't know if the packaging color has changed, but mine is in a purple, white, and black package. The one I have on in my Fotki is style # TS-300, color F1B/27, so 1B (natural black) mixed with streaks of honey blonde (27). 

I hope you can find it! It only cost $10 at my local BSS and this company makes a variety of styles. It is synthetic Kanekalon and Toyo fiber hair.

I was in the original LadyPaniolo challenge from like 2010-2011, and I did it my whole 18-month transition with wigs. IT WORKS. I had no problem retaining, wore my hair in 2 French braids beneath my wigs, saturated them with water mixed with conditioner every 2-3 days and sealed with an oil...grape seed, olive, avocado, mahabhringaraj, Brahmi, etc. I loved the ease of getting up and plopping on a wig when I had to leave the house. 

Otherwise, I kept my hair under wraps with a satin scarf. I would be wearing wigs now to grow my hair out super fast, but my SO hates wigs, braids, locs, twists, and weaves. He doesn't like naturally curly hair...he likes it straight. Im like who the heck u been dating all before me? 

I told him I'm not a white girl so he MIGHT see me in a wig, Marley twists, or some braids here and there,  and he would just have to deal with it temporarily if he wanted me to get to my next big goal of classic length. All he did was give me the side-eye. 

Matter of fact, I'm contemplating buying a wig next week and braiding my hair underneath in Celie's until fall. But really with all my hair, it is too hot to wear wigs right now on top of what is already a blanket of hair. I couldn't wear them April-Sept of each year I transitioned, so I might be better off waiting til fall to break out the wigs again. I'm already planning my wig purchases, though. It became an addiction for me at one point.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*llan thank you. That's one of the main reasons I got hipped to yarn as well. Ughh the shedded strands that braiding hair would put me through....*



*fancypants007 thanks! There are plenty of tutorials on youtube. I learned how to do them by watching BlackOnyx77 and BeautifulBrwnBabyDol mainly. They have pretty good tutorials. As for brand I always used the Red Heart Acrylic Yarn. They say if you use wool yarn it can lock your hair up but acrylic yarn won't.*


*I am also about to jump on the Wig Bandwagon. Frankly because I keep my hair covered up in hats and scarves already, I rarely EVER see my hair these days, so I figured...why not just get a wig and look fairly *cute*...? *



*I want to get a really good one though. I've never worn a wig in my life, never did sew-ins or crochet braids or whathaveyou. It was always a braided style if I ever used weave and these days, it's not even weave...it's YARN! *



*I just feel like the wig is gonna look so FAKE or...I dunno. I'm doing my research right now about finding a nice one. Apparently trying to find a nice wig that won't make me look so....drawn on...is gonna run me way more than I anticipated. Like $200 more. But I'm willing to drop a pretty penny for something I'll be wearing for like...the next 6 months. lol Maybe even longer.*



*I was looking on bestlacewigs.com and feel like I may get this one...*





*Get it pretty long, like 20 inches or so cause I wanna be waist length already!! *

*Any wig wearers in here? My main thing is that thing taking out my edges. My edges are pretty thick as it is and I'd like to keep them that way but I do plan on wearing this wig for a WHILE and I mean everyday on a constant basis, like people-will-probably-start-thinking-that-I've-relaxed-my-hair everyday. lol What do you guys think? Is bestlacewigs.com any good? I seen a couple video reviews for this wig and so far....I'm sold to spend the two-hundred and something dollars for it. Though I never EVER thought I would....*​


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> faithVA
> 
> Maybe that's how I never had the breakouts...I take a low dose of biotin, and have never really exceeded 3000 mcg a day. I have taken between 1000mcg and 3000mcg of biotin a day since 2005. I feel you, I don't like mega doses of ANYTHING. I hate taking pills period, so I take only the RDA of supplements and usually if it says take 6 pills a day, for example, I only take 2 or 3. Hope your breakout subsides quickly! The cystic acne that can result from biotin is painful and troublesome I hear.
> 
> ...



Jewell, thanks for sharing and I will definitely be checking it out. 

You are sooo right about not wearing wigs now. It's just so hot and with all your hair it probably would be hotter. I know what you mean about wearing wigs. My husband did not like me wearing them, but he didn't realize I was on a mission. I like wearing buns and braids now. I'm still using the hot buns hair accessory which I love, (I had to doctor it up sewing satin around it and I removed the small clasp and sewed on a bigger one. I wear high and low buns and I love it). I will soon be putting my hair in braids which will carry me to October. But I also purchased the Maneclip a few months ago and I have it in my hair now. Someone said they put a drawstring pony in it and it worked beautifully. Are you gearing up for check in progress pic next week? I'm looking forward to all the updates. I have to make sure that I get my husband to take a pic, so I can update soon as I get in on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *llan thank you. That's one of the main reasons I got hipped to yarn as well. Ughh the shedded strands that braiding hair would put me through....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing I have to check those tutorials and that yarn. Now is it complicated or difficult to take down?


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Mskraizy I am a wig wearer. I had a bestlacewig unit that I recently had to retire. It was my go to wig. I wore that wig almost every day in 2012. I don't glue my wigs on so my edges were not affected. I purchased the glueless wig and I had bangs cut. I also own a glamour house of hair "Jennifer" unit which I pin down with no more than 4 bobby pins. I have another wig I purchased from a chinese vendor which I sewed in an elastic band so I wouldn't have to glue it. I own one more wig from rpg show that I doubt I'd ever wear.


Everyone.... hello ladies I hope all is well. These past two weeks have been hectic and I have not been on point with my efforts. But things are beginning to return back to normal so  I am looking forward to being as consistent as I was prior to my interruption


----------



## ilong (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

@Jewell - thanks for the reply. Yes I know about the B-complex intake with biotin. Until March I was taking a separate B-complex supplement and after I finished the bottle I did not purchase anymore because two of my other supplements have high contents of b-vitamins. I also use rice bran syrup (a sweetner) rich in b -vitamins. I think I am just one of those people that biotin doesn't benefit. (I subscribe to the saying "just because it works for someone else doesn't mean it will work for me")

On another note - I must thank you for your post upthread where you mentioned the various oils. It helped me to finally go to the local Indian grocer to re-purchase amla and bhringaraj oils. At the grocer I saw mahabhringraj oil and remembered your mentioning it - so I purchased it. Unfortunately they did not have the parachute amla oil so I had to purchase the Dabur brand (mineral oil and all )

By the way are you or anyone reading this post using the shikakai shampoo bar ? I found a bar by Swastik at the grocer and picked that up also.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> Mskraizy I am a wig wearer. I had a bestlacewig unit that I recently had to retire. It was my go to wig. I wore that wig almost every day in 2012. I don't glue my wigs on so my edges were not affected. I purchased the glueless wig and I had bangs cut. I also own a glamour house of hair "Jennifer" unit which I pin down with no more than 4 bobby pins. I have another wig I purchased from a chinese vendor which I sewed in an elastic band so I wouldn't have to glue it. I own one more wig from rpg show that I doubt I'd ever wear.
> 
> 
> Everyone.... hello ladies I hope all is well. These past two weeks have been hectic and I have not been on point with my efforts. But things are beginning to return back to normal so  I am looking forward to being as consistent as I was prior to my interruption



Thanks for checking in and a new day is coming. I'm a little nervous because of the check in coming very soon (end of this month) but I think after that, there's a new day coming, well at least for the next 2 months. Just put yourself back on track and stay focus to get those extra inches.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



ilong said:


> @Jewell - thanks for the reply. Yes I know about the B-complex intake with biotin. Until March I was taking a separate B-complex supplement and after I finished the bottle I did not purchase anymore because two of my other supplements have high contents of b-vitamins. I also use rice bran syrup (a sweetner) rich in b -vitamins. I think I am just one of those people that biotin doesn't benefit. (I subscribe to the saying "just because it works for someone else doesn't mean it will work for me")
> 
> On another note - I must thank you for your post upthread where you mentioned the various oils. It helped me to finally go to the local Indian grocer to re-purchase amla and bhringaraj oils. At the grocer I saw mahabhringraj oil and remembered your mentioning it - so I purchased it. Unfortunately they did not have the parachute amla oil so I had to purchase the Dabur brand (mineral oil and all )
> 
> By the way are you or anyone reading this post using the shikakai shampoo bar ? I found a bar by Swastik at the grocer and picked that up also.



Yes I have purchased the shikakai shampoo bar and it cleanses thoroughly almost like a clarifying poo. I have also used the shikakai powders mixed into conditioner and would use it every time I washed and my hair never looked better. With all the cowashes on the market it's just easy to go and purchase one, but I think I'm going to go back to this cowash. I loved the tingle it gave me. One poster here experimented with it for several months and then shared the recipe with us. Here is the link if you're interested. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228123


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for sharing I have to check those tutorials and that yarn. Now is it complicated or difficult to take down?


 
*No problem! *

*For me, the only hassle about the takedown (and takedowns in general) is the time it takes. But my hair slips out of it fairly easy, but when in yarn braids I do oil and massage my scalp daily and I sorta pull the oil down through the braids....if that makes sense. I do this on my loose hair or when in twists so I just usually do it in the yarn braids as well. And I think because I do that it makes the yarn slip out so much more easier.*

*I also notice that when I oil my scalp daily, when it comes to deal with the little buildup at the roots they actually melt out. It's not strenous to sit there and pull out strand by strand the buildup just kinda breaks apart. So when in yarn braids especially, I make sure to oil my scalp daily. *




OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> @Mskraizy I am a wig wearer. I had a bestlacewig unit that I recently had to retire. It was my go to wig. I wore that wig almost every day in 2012. I don't glue my wigs on so my edges were not affected. I purchased the glueless wig and I had bangs cut. I also own a glamour house of hair "Jennifer" unit which I pin down with no more than 4 bobby pins. I have another wig I purchased from a chinese vendor which I sewed in an elastic band so I wouldn't have to glue it. I own one more wig from rpg show that I doubt I'd ever wear.


 
*Thank you for your tips! I was kind of iffy about buying from bestlacewigs for a minute because of all the bad reviews I heard but I did my reviews on this particular wig and I didn't hear alot of negative reviews other than the hair was too thick (which I like cause it'll look like I straightened my natural hair ). *

*I'm gonna do the bobby pin trick definitely and just massage them nightly with my avocado/castor oil as I already do. I figured that will help them keep their thickness.*


----------



## Mskraizy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I have taken out my previous chunky twists, had my wash day, and back into another set of small-ish medium twists. Still having issues with little bits of breakage and I think it may be some of my products. It's time for a trial...*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *No problem! *
> 
> *For me, the only hassle about the takedown (and takedowns in general) is the time it takes. But my hair slips out of it fairly easy, but when in yarn braids I do oil and massage my scalp daily and I sorta pull the oil down through the braids....if that makes sense. I do this on my loose hair or when in twists so I just usually do it in the yarn braids as well. And I think because I do that it makes the yarn slip out so much more easier.*
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I think I'm going to stick with kankanelon hair because I'm relaxed/texlaxed and I know right now my braids slip out with no problem and it takes me less time to take down then when I put them in. I'm keep changing my mind about how I'm going to wear or do my hair. I was going to put braids in this weekend, but I have changed my mind and I'm going to give myself a touchup. I have been singing praises about my hair not shedding that much, well now I'm starting to see alot more shedding. Not alot, but enough to get my attention. I've heard it said, that at times when shedding increases, it may be time for a relaxer touchup. I never paid attention to such things before, but now I am. My hair strands are fine, and perhaps people that have medium or thick texture can stretch a lot longer. I'm trying to hang by stretching longer, but perhaps my hair can't take it. So I'm going to give myself a touchup this weekend and continue wearing my bun. I usually stretch between 3-4 months. My last touchup was the end of March, so hopefully I will be safe. I will measure my growth before I do touchup to see how many inches I accumulated and I will post an update progress pic on Monday.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I have taken out my previous chunky twists, had my wash day, and back into another set of small-ish medium twists. Still having issues with little bits of breakage and I think it may be some of my products. It's time for a trial...*



I hate those little bits of breakage and trying to find the culprit can be exhausting. But at least you're up on it. The right products is sooo key.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still here but not really doing anything faithfully. My grays are popping up so it is growing and my ends feel pretty good so I think I am retaining better than before. I will just give myself some time to get back in the flow. I know I will get back on track in July


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Jun 29, 2013)

I am also still here. I posted in the sl challenge which includes what  I've been up to. I have had my hair braided up under a wig these past two weeks. I am washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, sealing, and re-braiding tomorrow. This may be my summer routine.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 1, 2013)

Checking in...positive I didn't get 2 inches since May but I think it was more like 1.5, a solid 1 for sure and I know I had some breakage from roller setting  the first two times and that was at least .5 and inch


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm still here but not really doing anything faithfully. My grays are popping up so it is growing and my ends feel pretty good so I think I am retaining better than before. I will just give myself some time to get back in the flow. I know I will get back on track in July



Glad to have you back. You've experienced alot in the past few weeks. Just do what you can. We have 10 months to reach our goals. We all understand.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



OriginalCrownandGlory said:


> I am also still here. I posted in the sl challenge which includes what  I've been up to. I have had my hair braided up under a wig these past two weeks. I am washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, sealing, and re-braiding tomorrow. This may be my summer routine.



Sounds good. I like being in braids for the summer. Keep us posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in...positive I didn't get 2 inches since May but I think it was more like 1.5, a solid 1 for sure and I know I had some breakage from roller setting  the first two times and that was at least .5 and inch



Congratulations and thanks for your update. That is very good. You may have to tweak your regime to halt that breakage. Breakage is something we want to curb instantly before it gets out of control.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Well this is the end of June and calling for all updates whether it's pics or sharing how many inches you've achieved.

I measured my newgrowth yesterday, and I gained between 1.5 and 1.75 inches since April. I'm doing the happy dance. At first when I measured it seemed to be 2 inches, but I remeasured and I'm going to be safe and say what I stated above. It was kinda hard to measure because the tape measure kept slipping and my husband tried to take a pic, but it was hard for him. I'm giving myself a relaxer touchup tonight and hopefully his camera will be working so I can get a picture. I gave myself a henna treatment thursday evening overnight, so I wanted to wait at least 3 days before giving myself a touchup. My hair has been shedding alot more for the past two weeks, and when I give myself a touchup, the shedding stops. I will keep everyone posted. From this point forward, I will be using my length t-shirt to see exactly how many inches I will achieve from now to the end of this challenge. I hope everyone had good success too! Please share.

Updates please?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

We are now going for the next 2 months and next check-in won't be until August. I have tweaked a few things to my regime. I'm going to start using a leave in spray made from black tea on my scalp only. The growth I got was not from using a sulfur growth mix, because I stopped using MTG and NJoy's sulfur mix. I've decided to use MTG again mixed with other oils at least twice a week. I heard good things about Gro Aut oil so I purchased some of it. I will use MTG twice a week and the Gro Aut oil the other days of the week. I will be cleansing my scalp every AM which should help keep scalp follicles clear. I'm going for 1x1 these next 2 months in trying to get 2 inches and beyond. These are some changes I've made to my regime. Has anyone else made changes whether adding to or deleting things from regime? Please share.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 1, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Congratulations and thanks for your update. That is very good. You may have to tweak your regime to halt that breakage. Breakage is something we want to curb instantly before it gets out of control.



You're right, I stopped roller setting after the second time. My ends are just too delicate and all that fine tooth combing just isn't worth it. Since then as well as switching to silk dreams shampoo and conditioners along with changing my sealant from a grape seed based oil with various other things to EVCO mixed with  Biotique Bhringraj Therapeutic Oil things have been MUCH better.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies checking in
i wore my hair loose-ish for a week. In two french flat twists. This was to stretch it for an event in saturday that i wanted to look glam for. for the saturday i wore it in a roll and tuck style. and on the sunday i put it into small single plaits with no added hair. it took 1 day. and these are staying in for 2 months. I'll just redo the front and nape as necessary.  Only thing is i have a job interview soon and i don't want to look too juvenile. I already look young for my age and i'm 5' 2. I want to be taken seriously. 

When i co wash these next week monday i'll post a comparison  hope you're all well


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking in. I have cut out the junk from my diet and back to chicken, fish, fruits and vegetables. My water intake is so-so as is my vitamins. Hope to get back to exercise this week. Nothing else going on.

Will take an update pic this week when I wash my hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> You're right, I stopped roller setting after the second time. My ends are just too delicate and all that fine tooth combing just isn't worth it. Since then as well as switching to silk dreams shampoo and conditioners along with changing my sealant from a grape seed based oil with various other things to EVCO mixed with  Biotique Bhringraj Therapeutic Oil things have been MUCH better.



Yes preserving those ends is also important because it leads to length. My hair is fine and I have to be careful when combing my hair too. I use a wide tooth comb and I saw very little strands in my comb, however the past 2 weeks, I've seen more strands. This is why I'm giving myself a touchup to see if the shedding will decrease. I'm learning to pay attention to how my hair responds and reacts and making adjustments to give it what it wants.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey ladies checking in
> i wore my hair loose-ish for a week. In two french flat twists. This was to stretch it for an event in saturday that i wanted to look glam for. for the saturday i wore it in a roll and tuck style. and on the sunday i put it into small single plaits with no added hair. it took 1 day. and these are staying in for 2 months. I'll just redo the front and nape as necessary.  Only thing is i have a job interview soon and i don't want to look too juvenile. I already look young for my age and i'm 5' 2. I want to be taken seriously.
> 
> When i co wash these next week monday i'll post a comparison  hope you're all well




Looking forward to seeing those update pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Checking in. I have cut out the junk from my diet and back to chicken, fish, fruits and vegetables. My water intake is so-so as is my vitamins. Hope to get back to exercise this week. Nothing else going on.
> 
> Will take an update pic this week when I wash my hair.



That sounds great. I wish I could do that. I wonder if I was eating healthy if my hair would have grown more. Probably. Anyhow, I'm happy and content with the growth I got. I'm going to try harder these next 2 months to see if I can get an 1" in July and another 1" in August. I've increase my intake of MSM, and I'm trying a new growth oil. Water intake is still hard, but I try to get between 50-54 oz a day. Will try to improve. 

Looking forward to seeing your update pic.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello, is there anyone else out there?

Anymore updates.........

I will wait patiently to hear from all of you. Please share what you have achieved in the past month or two no matter how insignificant you think it may be. We need motivation to stay focused, consistent and on track. Do not slow down, stay encouraged. 

We need to hear from others because it proves that what we're trying to achieve is not unrealistic, but can work! I was a little nervous because I started this challenge in April and when it came close to the time to measure my new growth, I thought I had not achieved the 2 inches I was hoping for, but getting between 1.5 and 1.75 inches in 2 months is very good. I had to remind myself to stay positive. Now, I'm wondering if I was using a sulfur growth mix, would my growth had been more? Anyhow, I'm pleased with my results and want to hear your results too!


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Here's my little comparison.*


*I joined this challenge IN June so **this has only been 2 weeks but I am VERY proud of my progress...*








*I know it doesn't look like much progress but in between these two length checks I cut off from 1/4 to half an inch (more than I needed to....just been kinda scissor happy). So within these two weeks I'm glad that my hair has gotten back to it's same length! Which means...technically I *did* grow an inch...I just retained half of it. *


*For the next to months (and the rest of the year) I'm putting myself on a *No Length Check* challenge. I hope that won't interfere too much with this challenge but I don't want to do anymore official length checks until the end of the year. I'll just use a measuring tape to measure only one section of my head (that back section) and currently it comes to 15 inches.*

*From hereon out, because I'm feeling pretty iffy about a few of my products, I'll be going back to moisturizing with water first then sealing with my oil. I'll still be oiling and massaging my scalp daily and washing weekly. Have to find a new way to deep condition annnd any other updates I'll post as they come. But so far that's what it's looking like. *


----------



## Jewell (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Think I joined this challenge sometime around 5/30...I have gained 2+ inches since then. I was 2" to HL 5/13/13, and have been at HL for the past 2 weeks. I think eating healthier and the broccoli sprout smoothies did help. I never did the inversion or scalp massages with any consistency, and scaled back my washing to once per week. I felt I was doing a little too much in the washing dept and so far I like the increased "benign neglect" which has always been some part of my regimen, but in these lazy hot days I don't bother with my hair much.

I've kept it bunned or braided in one single braid or 2 Pocahontas braids daily, and tied up, only rocking a braidout bun or my hair lightly twisted up and secured with a clip when I need to go out. I have been moisturizing and sealing every 2-3 days, mostly the edges and last 8-10".

 I haven't done my touch-up yet, but will be doing it by the end of the week. My scalp has been itching like crazy and I know it's clean and debris-free, and no allergic reaction; usually when I get profuse itching of my scalp for a couple weeks, a growth spurt is happening. I hope that is the case!! I will be doing my same regimen from here until the end of Sept...then maybe adding more oiling or massaging of my scalp for the fall and winter.

I never thought at the beginning of the year I could reach HL by July, as I saw several threads dedicated to that on hair websites. But God is good and I made it. I hope I can make TL by Dec. 2013. I have made a habit of being consistent with my supplements, if nothing else, and my water drinking. I also make sure to get enough sleep.

I will be increasing my MSM from 1,500 mg a day to 3,000 mg a day (2 caplets), and I recently began taking collagen daily (it includes all 18 amino acids). We'll see what happens!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey!! 

I am still cruising in the challenge and really loving the less is more approach. My hair has been hiding under the Mommy wig for most of June. I haven't done a length check but my new growth is definitely VERY thick but manageable. Its between 1 - 2 inches long so I am definitely making progress.  I have been experimenting with liquid shea butter and my hair seems to like it. I wash/cowash my hair every 1 - 2 weeks now that I am wearing the wig. I am also using  sulfur oil a few times per week and vitamins when I remember. This is my relaxer month but if things keep going well I'll try to stretch through October when I'll be 6 months post.


----------



## Mane Event (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

What Brand of collegan are you taking?



Jewell said:


> Think I joined this challenge sometime around 5/30...I have gained 2+ inches since then. I was 2" to HL 5/13/13, and have been at HL for the past 2 weeks. I think eating healthier and the broccoli sprout smoothies did help. I never did the inversion or scalp massages with any consistency, and scaled back my washing to once per week. I felt I was doing a little too much in the washing dept and so far I like the increased "benign neglect" which has always been some part of my regimen, but in these lazy hot days I don't bother with my hair much.
> 
> I've kept it bunned or braided in one single braid or 2 Pocahontas braids daily, and tied up, only rocking a braidout bun or my hair lightly twisted up and secured with a clip when I need to go out. I have been moisturizing and sealing every 2-3 days, mostly the edges and last 8-10".
> 
> ...


----------



## ilong (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Mskraizy - I think your growth is fantastic.  You should be very proud and doing the happy dance.   I can't seem to get that type of growth in a month and you've done it in 2 weeks.   Well done and HHJ.


----------



## ilong (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

@fancypants007 - my apologies for late reply. I started to reply earlier and got pulled away, then forgot to come back. Thank you for the response and the link for the recipe. I am actually preparing to make the shikakai recipe mix now as I realized I had some shikakai powder I had not used. While I'm "in the kitchen"  I am going to make naptural85 shea butter conditioner. Thanks again.

ETA:  (10:34PM) I just made audacity's shikakai co-wash. Since I was at the sink already I decided to co-wash with the mix.  My hair feels like heaven - silky and rich if that makes sense.  My scalp feels great. After co-washing I mixed naptural85's shea butter recipe.  The end result looked so good I wanted to "lick my fingers" - but I didn't  instead I put the finger lickin' butta on my hair while it is under wraps, deep conditioning.  
I think I will wait until in the morning to rinse out.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Here's my little comparison.*
> 
> 
> *I joined this challenge IN June so **this has only been 2 weeks but I am VERY proud of my progress...*
> ...



Thanks girl and you're looking good. That's incredible in 2 weeks. You can do what you're comfortable with, but I'm going to be expecting that update pic at the end of the year. 

Yes at times we have to tweak our regime. I stopped during the GHE every night, but I will do it maybe twice a week. I've added a leave in spray made from black tea that I'm spraying on my scalp only and I added MSM to it which causes it to tingle. I will see how it works. Also I hear good things about Gro Aut oil which is herbal not with sulfur mixed in. I'm going to try it and MTG. I know MTG has mineral oil, but when I used it some years ago, it made my hair grow. In fact I remember getting 2 inches in 1 month which is unheard of. I'm only going to use it twice a week, but I will cleanse my scalp in the AM when I use it. I'm hoping to exceed these next 2 months, but whatever I get I will be thankful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Think I joined this challenge sometime around 5/30...I have gained 2+ inches since then. I was 2" to HL 5/13/13, and have been at HL for the past 2 weeks. I think eating healthier and the broccoli sprout smoothies did help. I never did the inversion or scalp massages with any consistency, and scaled back my washing to once per week. I felt I was doing a little too much in the washing dept and so far I like the increased "benign neglect" which has always been some part of my regimen, but in these lazy hot days I don't bother with my hair much.
> 
> I've kept it bunned or braided in one single braid or 2 Pocahontas braids daily, and tied up, only rocking a braidout bun or my hair lightly twisted up and secured with a clip when I need to go out. I have been moisturizing and sealing every 2-3 days, mostly the edges and last 8-10".
> 
> ...



Way to go Jewell that is awesome! It sounds like you have already reached one goal and striving to reach another. Consistency is definitely the key. I know that part of my problem is I don't always eat healthy, but you seem to be very conscious of that and no doubt it has contributed to hair growth. I try to eat protein, some vegetables, and some fruit, some nuts, etc., but maybe I need to find a way to up my intake in the vegetable department. Can veggie supplements help? Anyhow, congratulations on your achievement. Are we all ready for the next 2 months, let's do it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



QueenAmaka said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I am still cruising in the challenge and really loving the less is more approach. My hair has been hiding under the Mommy wig for most of June. I haven't done a length check but my new growth is definitely VERY thick but manageable. Its between 1 - 2 inches long so I am definitely making progress.  I have been experimenting with liquid shea butter and my hair seems to like it. I wash/cowash my hair every 1 - 2 weeks now that I am wearing the wig. I am also using  sulfur oil a few times per week and vitamins when I remember. This is my relaxer month but if things keep going well I'll try to stretch through October when I'll be 6 months post.



Sounds good. I have a question for you. I'm experimenting with shea butter too, and I was wondering what brand of liquid shea butter are you using. I purchased some organic brand which I'm sure will be fine, but I'm just curious. Keep up the good work. Those inches accumulate which means longer hair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



ilong said:


> @fancypants007 - my apologies for late reply. I started to reply earlier and got pulled away, then forgot to come back. Thank you for the response and the link for the recipe. I am actually preparing to make the shikakai recipe mix now as I realized I had some shikakai powder I had not used. While I'm "in the kitchen"  I am going to make naptural85 shea butter conditioner. Thanks again.
> 
> ETA:  (10:34PM) I just made audacity's shikakai co-wash. Since I was at the sink already I decided to co-wash with the mix.  My hair feels like heaven - silky and rich if that makes sense.  My scalp feels great. After co-washing I mixed naptural85's shea butter recipe.  The end result looked so good I wanted to "lick my fingers" - but I didn't  instead I put the finger lickin' butta on my hair while it is under wraps, deep conditioning.
> I think I will wait until in the morning to rinse out.



I'm so happy it worked for you. When I sent you the recipe, I was encouraged and decided  that I was going to make it too to use on Saturdays when I wash my hair. I bought all my products I just haven't mixed up yet. I remember when I used it some time ago, I loved the texture of my hair afterwards because it removed all the buildup in my hair. Also, the tingle from the peppermint felt soooo good.  I'm glad you liked it, now you have to share naptural85's shea butter recipe. I'm experimenting with shea butter and would love to have her recipe. Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Made a step to up my water game. I bought in the extra Brita pitcher to work so now I can have at least 50oz of filtered water sitting at my desk. So starting today I will prepare the water before I leave for the day so it is waiting for me when I walk in in the morning. I want to get another water container to just hold water for the weekends so it isn't sitting on my desk unopened.

I am much more proned to drink water if it is readily available and it isn't too cold. I like lukewarm water 

And my eating is still on point. My sweetie fixed Haddock and a side vegetable for dinner, which was very good.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Made a step to up my water game. I bought in the extra Brita pitcher to work so now I can have at least 50oz of filtered water sitting at my desk. So starting today I will prepare the water before I leave for the day so it is waiting for me when I walk in in the morning. I want to get another water container to just hold water for the weekends so it isn't sitting on my desk unopened.
> 
> I am much more proned to drink water if it is readily available and it isn't too cold. I like lukewarm water
> 
> And my eating is still on point. My sweetie fixed Haddock and a side vegetable for dinner, which was very good.



Ummmmm, your dinner sounds delicious. I love haddock. Yes we need to do what we need to do to help us along the way. I love to drink lukewarm water too!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Well, I did my relaxer touchup last night and it turned out pretty good. I did a deep condition for 20 minutes under dryer and proceeded to moisturise and oil my scalp. I did see length growth, when I finished and I was happy. There is sooo much going on this week, so I will take a pic and hopefully post next week. I'm getting more and more excited about this challenge and looking forward to the results at end of August. Stay focused everyone and remember consistency is the name of the game. Will talk again soon.....


----------



## ilong (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 - I grabbed the link from a post in another thread.   Here it is.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ok14CgADM 

Also, I used naptural's recipe as a base and then did my own thing.  
I wanted to include my ayurvedic oils - so I did. 

*This is what I added to my mix:*
Shea Butter
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Rosemary Oil
Cedarwood Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Thyme Oil
Peppermint Oil
Amla Oil
Mahabringaraj Oil

I don't like the fact that Amla and Mahabringarj oils have mineral oil in them - but since I just purchased them I'm going to used them and not  throw them away.  I just make sure my hair is moisturized before I apply the oils.

I am trying to decide on where to purchase my next batch of Shea butter .  LOL.   The next time I'm in the kitchen" I am going to make two *buttas*'.  One for pre-poo, consisting primarily of ayurvedic oils and another for day to day conditioning.  

On a side note - my head has been itching quite badly today.  I hope it is growth  and not side effects erplexed from the shea butter or shikakai.     These are the only two new products.   All of the other ingredients I've used before.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Sounds good. I have a question for you. I'm experimenting with shea butter too, and I was wondering what brand of liquid shea butter are you using. I purchased some organic brand which I'm sure will be fine, but I'm just curious. Keep up the good work. Those inches accumulate which means longer hair. Thanks for sharing.



fancypants007  I order mine from: 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...rafters+Choice™+Shea+Butter+-+Liquid,+Refined


----------



## Jewell (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Mane Event

I began taking Neocell Super Collagen + C Types 1 & 3 around mid-June. I really like it, and it's reasonably priced. It allows me to add extra protein and amino acids to my diet without having to consume a ton of extra food. I don't mind eating, lol and I'm actually trying to gain more weight, but extra protein in supplement form helps. It helps with skin and connective tissue health, as well as hair growth and health. Increased protein usually stimulates hair growth anyway. I only take one or 2 a day. HTH


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



ilong said:


> fancypants007 - I grabbed the link from a post in another thread.   Here it is.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ok14CgADM
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I like to make a suggestion if I may. I added MTG to my regime at least twice a week and it has mineral oil, but I was looking for something that could cleanse my scalp only and did not want to do cowashes 3 or 4 times a week. I cowash usually once a week and wash with shikakai on saturdays. Anyhow, saying all of that to say, I found a scalp cleanser and I have been using it since last week and it works very good for me. I just put in an applicator bottle and in the AM before my shower, I apply to my scalp, massage in for about a minute, jump in shower and then in another applicator bottle I add some water, put that on my scalp, massage in for about a minute and I'm good to go. I do this scalp cleanse to cut back on buildup on scalp and to cleanse my hair follicles to stimulate more growth. It feels soooo good. I will post the recipe and you can check it out for yourself. I hope you're getting growth from your itches. I like growth, but don't like itches. Since I've been using this concoction, I don't have itches that often. I found this recipe while googling. Anyhow, here is the link to the recipe: http://africano-yahya.livejournal.com/24671.html

I didn't make homemade rosewater even though you can. I purchased my rosewater from my indian grocer. I ordered my fenugreek oil I believe from walgreens. Hope you enjoy it because I'm loving it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



QueenAmaka said:


> fancypants007  I order mine from:
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...rafters+Choice™+Shea+Butter+-+Liquid,+Refined



Thank you, I will check it out.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Here is a link to my photos, taken to satisfy three things:

1) our end of June update for this challenge
2) a pre-relaxer assessment via pics
3) a mid-year length check

The link is http://public.fotki.com/JewellStar

Taken today, 07/03/2013. I have another Fotki album set, but since I lost my password and the email on file is no longer open, I can't change the photos there nor add to them. So I had to create a new Fotki album set! But if you would like to see my old photos as well, go to http://public.fotki.com/JewellJ

Thanks for visiting! More pics coming to the first album after my TU.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Here is a link to my photos, taken to satisfy three things:
> 
> 1) our end of June update for this challenge
> 2) a pre-relaxer assessment via pics
> ...



Thank you Jewell for your update pic. I was waiting patiently to see your beautiful hair. Very nice. I was saying to myself this morning, what things can I add to my regime to try to get more inches in the next 2 months and I saw your post about the Neocell Super Powder Collagen, Type 1 and 3. I'm going to check out my local GNC to see if they have it. Hopefully, I will be posting a pic of my hair next week. I was very pleased with the results from my relaxer and now I am on another mission for the next 2 months to acquire more inches. Can I ask you to share your broccoli smoothie recipe?


----------



## Jewell (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

Thanks so much! It has been so long since I posted any recent pics. It was long overdue. I see the powder is available, but I take the capsule form. I'm happy to share my broccoli sprout recipe for smoothies.

I received the broccoli sprout homogenate (as Duke University researchers call it) and they gave me enough servings to consume 50g daily in a smoothie form to mask the taste. I asked how they made the homogenate, and they said they simply blended or puréed the broccoli sprouts and put it in deep freeze (like that which is used for storing DNA samples) to preserve the sulforaphane and keep the servings from degrading.

I mix 50g slightly thawed broccoli sprout homogenate with 4-6 large fresh or frozen strawberries, 1/2 of a large banana, and 1/2 cup organic soy milk. I add a few slices of fresh or frozen peaches or nectarines, and sometimes a 1/2 cup of pure apple juice just for flavor. I add 2 teaspoons of sugar for extra sweetness and blend on high until very smooth. Of course, you can add other fruits, veggies, or supplemental powders like chlorella or spirulina powder, but I generally do not since I take those in capsule form. 

Serve very cold and customize to taste. I keep my fridge and freezer very cold so I don't add ice to my blender. I also let my frozen fruits soften or unthaw a bit before blending to help the blades chop them up easier. Fresh pieces I chop up into small 1/4" to 1/2" pieces to help with blending. You can use whatever you like...the only main thing is the broccoli sprouts. The servings of each ingredient I listed above is enough for 16 ounces of smoothie. The more liquid and fruit (largely water) you add, the larger the yield.

I drank these smoothies daily for 3 weeks straight and had blood work twice a week. My labs were the best they had been for over 1 year after consuming this smoothie. I will come back when I find out more info on the data they found, as currently I'm on a 3-week detox period so the researchers can determine how long sulforaphane lasts in the urine and blood stream. 

They have done intensive testing on me, even testing how it will affect my RNA, DNA, blood, bone marrow, urine, and genes. Once they determine how long the effects last, it may become a valid treatment for anemic people and other conditions. It has been extensively studied (broccoli sprouts and sulforaphane) at Johns Hopkins as well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> fancypants007
> 
> Thanks so much! It has been so long since I posted any recent pics. It was long overdue. I see the powder is available, but I take the capsule form. I'm happy to share my broccoli sprout recipe for smoothies.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing. Perhaps I can incorporate some vegetable smoothies into my regime since I don't eat that many vegetables. I wasn't eating alot of fruits either, but I got a fruit salad recipe from my coworker and i eat it for breakfast with my cereal at least 5 days a week. I need now to up my vegetable intake.


----------



## PennyK (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking in. I don't feel like I've retained much of my length  I've been slacking off so that's not surprising. I haven't had time to deep condition weekly like I used to and it's showing  I got a new moisturizer to replace the one I ran out of. New products always make me jump back to taking care of my hair like I'm supposed to.

I had hoped to be at WL by August. We shall see...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Here are my length check pictures. Hopefully I will have a really noticeable change for next length check.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Jewell, your hair is GORGEOUS! I didn't know your hair was that long and pretty, good job!*

*faithVA, your twists look sooo yummy! I love the thickness from root to tip.*

*PennyK, don't lose hope Penny, even if you don't get at WL by August you can still get pretty darn close and have healthier hair too. Challenges aren't ONLY about making the finish line, but getting as close to it as we can as well. Don't lose hope, a deadline won't decide when your hair will reach it's ultimate in beauty. *



*I'm checking in as well....I guess. lol Hair has been in a twistout pulled into a loose ponytail that is covered by my satin bonnet and then my black scarf. I've only worn the actual twistout for about 2 days, and after that it's been scarfed and nothing but.*

*Today I did try the "baggy method". I misted my ends with a little water, then covered with a plastic bag, then my satin bonnet, then a scarf and went to work like that.  Hey... I really don't want to wear my hair out anymore cause it keeps raining unpredictably, so scarfs and hats have been my best friends lately. Will try and find the time to install some more yarn braids. We'll see when I make time for that. *


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *@Jewell, your hair is GORGEOUS! I didn't know your hair was that long and pretty, good job!*
> 
> *@faithVA, your twists look sooo yummy! I love the thickness from root to tip.*
> 
> ...


 
Thank You Mskraizy. You are very kind. I hope when my hair grows up I have plump luscious twist   Wish I could wear a scarf/hat to work  I would be sooo hair lazy.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Thank You @Mskraizy. You are very kind. I hope when my hair grows up I have plump luscious twist  Wish I could wear a scarf/hat to work  I would be sooo hair lazy.


 

*faithVA, just keep them ends healthy and trimmed.  And thanks, that's one of the greater benefits of working there. lol I seem to wear my scarves every single day since the hot summer hit. *


----------



## Jewell (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Aww, thank you Mskraizy ! You made me blush... I didn't know it was either since I hide it so much and haven't taken pics in so long...The pics really help me to judge the condition of my hair accurately. Seems like at times what I see is not what others see!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking in. Next week will be two months since my bc. I have experienced growth. Will post a pic at my two months mark.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> Checking in. I don't feel like I've retained much of my length  I've been slacking off so that's not surprising. I haven't had time to deep condition weekly like I used to and it's showing  I got a new moisturizer to replace the one I ran out of. New products always make me jump back to taking care of my hair like I'm supposed to.
> 
> I had hoped to be at WL by August. We shall see...



I hope it wasn't too much length that you didn't retain. I know that can be a bummer. Anyhow, perhaps the new products will help. Sometimes we get lazy and don't want to be bothered. That's how I felt yesterday and the only thing I did do was exercise and oil my scalp and moisturise my hair. I didn't eat my brewers yeast mix with msm, and I didn't take my hair vitamins. But I put myself back on track today. We need breaks sometimes in between our routine, but the key as I've mentioned often, and like you probably already know, is consistency. We need to put forth the effort, and our effort will be paid off with results. Set a goal to up your game so you can reach your goal by August. I'm going fast and furious because I'm trying to achieve at least 2 inches or more by the end of August. Let's do this, we have 10 more months to go!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Here are my length check pictures. Hopefully I will have a really noticeable change for next length check.
> 
> View attachment 216025
> 
> View attachment 216027



Thanks for the update pics Faith. We're ready for Round 2. I've added and deleted some things from my regime but I'm focused and on a mission. Let's all stay consistent.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Jewell, your hair is GORGEOUS! I didn't know your hair was that long and pretty, good job!*
> 
> *faithVA, your twists look sooo yummy! I love the thickness from root to tip.*
> 
> ...



Very well said! The important thing is we need to do what we can do to help us get the inches we want. Sometimes along the way, we may get lazy, but we need to pick ourselves up sort of speak and get back on track. If we work hard to achieve our goal and don't achieve it, that's one thing, however if we slack, or don't stay consistent, this leads to mishaps which leads to disappointment Effort is required. Don't want to preach, but just want to help us all stay encouraged and motivated and positive. Don't want to put pressure on anyone because the challenge is going to be fun. If we want a break sometimes from regime, fine, but don't be away from regime for toooo long. I hope this makes sense and helps to keep us all motivated.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kennylee2013 said:


> Checking in. Next week will be two months since my bc. I have experienced growth. Will post a pic at my two months mark.



Thanks for checking in, looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Mane Event
> 
> I began taking Neocell Super Collagen + C Types 1 & 3 around mid-June. I really like it, and it's reasonably priced. It allows me to add extra protein and amino acids to my diet without having to consume a ton of extra food. I don't mind eating, lol and I'm actually trying to gain more weight, but extra protein in supplement form helps. It helps with skin and connective tissue health, as well as hair growth and health. Increased protein usually stimulates hair growth anyway. I only take one or 2 a day. HTH



Jewel, I went to my local GNC and purchased the above product and will start taking it on Monday to see what it will do for me. I hope it doesn't cause me to gain weight, because that I don't need. Anyhow, I'm excited about trying it. While I was in GNC I was looking at some of the green powder drinks. Are there any that you recommend? I want to up my veggie intake and starting with a green drink would work out perfect for me.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Aww, thank you @Mskraizy ! You made me blush... I didn't know it was either since I hide it so much and haven't taken pics in so long...The pics really help me to judge the condition of my hair accurately. Seems like at times what I see is not what others see!


 

*Girl your hair looks absolutely healthy and gorgeous, you're doing a whole lotta right in your corner!  I was a little antsy about not doing length checks or really having my hair out too much for the coming 6 months but after seeing your progress, I'm anxious about the surprise reveal I'll get! *


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Very well said! The important thing is we need to do what we can do to help us get the inches we want. Sometimes along the way, we may get lazy, but we need to pick ourselves up sort of speak and get back on track. If we work hard to achieve our goal and don't achieve it, that's one thing, however if we slack, or don't stay consistent, this leads to mishaps which leads to disappointment Effort is required. Don't want to preach, but just want to help us all stay encouraged and motivated and positive. Don't want to put pressure on anyone because the challenge is going to be fun. If we want a break sometimes from regime, fine, but don't be away from regime for toooo long. I hope this makes sense and helps to keep us all motivated.


 

*Exactly, I learned the hard way what becoming inconsistent too long in a routine could do.*

*ohhhhh i can still feel the buurrrnnsss...*

*And I know a lot of times that's why challenges die down and fade and hardly anyone participates but we won't beat cha down with a bat.....yet. *



*Just stick to it, no matter what you end up with, you'll have more than what you started out with. So hey...a little is better than NOTHIN.*


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 6, 2013)

Feeling even better about this challenge today since I just washed my hair after doing a QOD Max Organiq treatment last Friday. Strand strength has increased substantially and since I'm transitioning and usually my wet hair breaks like tissue this is such a relief. My confidence level in gaining length while transitioning is much higher now. Woohoo!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm going to put some NJoy growth oil on my scalp, baggy and get back in the bed.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

I am not really using any green drink powders, and have only tried one before. It's called Nature's Plus Acai and its a powdered energy smoothie with a ton of vitamins and supplements. I thought the taste was a bit chalky, which is typically what I have found tasting green powder drinks, so that's why I take chlorella, spirulina, and others by capsule or tablet form. I don't like to taste it going down, lol. Also, my SO has used "Barlean's Greens" with much success. There are great things in it too, but I couldn't get past the taste once again! I also take Diatomaceous Earth mixed with juice every now and then, and its basically silica and minerals. Very good for detoxing. You can get a 1 lb bag of DE for $7 free shipping on EBay. People also add it to animal feed as it purges and destroys parasites.  it has this action in the human body as well, TMI I know...

 I only use 1 heaping teaspoon to 4-6 ounces juice. It is chalky, and some people take more, but this amount is good for me. Gives me energy as well. 1 lb lasts forever. But if you buy, do not inhale the powder as those diatoms are like very sharp pieces of microscopic glass, and they can irritate the respiratory tract. There is a big DE thread on LHCF and lots of info on the web.

Mskraizy

Aww, thanks so much! I'm trying! I can't wait to see what you get either...like you said, something is definitely better than nothin!


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I had the bestest wash day! I guess...today, I decided to keep it strictly natural/organic/mother-earthly type of day. *

*I did a Bentonite Treatment, something I haven't done in a year or two simply because the first experience made my scalp BURN. I literally had flashbacks of getting a relaxer and I was natural at the time.*

*So after deciding that I did want my hair to get really purified, I naively went ahead for it. The clay I had was like a year or two old so I wasn't sure if it would still have the same effects. But nevertheless, I poured some clay powder in a bowl, a whole heap'a lotta apple cider vinegar and I got scared when everything started to fizzle. I thought it was gonna explode like some kinda bootleg science project!  So I IMMEDIATELY took it to my bathroom sink and poured some water in it and mixed it til it had a fairly...smooth...consistency. It was still lots of lumps but it wasn't too bad. Then I added in some avocado and castor oil and stirred it all in. Applied to my hair and left on for like 25 minutes. To my surprise...no tingles. I was glad at that but concerned that maybe it didn't work.*

*Ya'll, as I rinsed my hair in the shower my hair felt sooooooo GOOOOOOOD Like eh mah gawd! lol My coils was just POPPING like firecrackers I loved it! Plus my hair felt super duper soft and my scalp was clean! Man I loved my hair today, and so following that I went ahead and finger detangled in the shower.*

*I have totally figured out that finger detangling works best for me when done in the shower under running water. I couldn't believe how well my hair was being detangled and how patient I was with it. It went by really fast too, faster than it would be if I were outside the shower doing it. I did use a lot of my suave naturals conditioner but then quickly dipped under the water to add more "slip" i guess....Then rinsed that completely out and now I am underneath a plastic cap doing some sort of oil treatment. It's been an hour now so I'm about to go rinse but honestly, my hair feels really REALLY good. All I'm gonna do after I rinse is remist with water and seal in with an oil and that'll be pretty much it.*

*Mother Nature don't be playin yo.*


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm in minibraids. deep conditioned with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor. and co washed out with cheapie conditioner. spritzed with aphogee green tea and and moisturising leave in and sealed with sunflower oil. thats it. oh and i dusted some ssk and splitty ends that refused to coil up. 

feeling a bit disheartened because i can't see any length at all.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I'm in minibraids. deep conditioned with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor. and co washed out with cheapie conditioner. spritzed with aphogee green tea and and moisturising leave in and sealed with sunflower oil. thats it. oh and i dusted some ssk and splitty ends that refused to coil up.
> 
> feeling a bit disheartened because i can't see any length at all.



 Hang in there. Length sometimes sneaks up on us.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

It's wash day. I am ready to settle down into a regi. I did some kind of weird reggie today. Did as I said earlier. I put NJoy's growth oil on and coated my hair with As I Am Hydrating condtiioner to detangle before washing. Then I baggied while I slept. I rinsed, did a tea rinse and then cowashed with Deva Curl. I used the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment on my thin areas. Used the As I Am Leave-In, followed by apricot oil. I probably should have used something for my creamy step.  I spritzed with Komaza Vitamin Reign and then sealed my ends with Qhemet twist butter. I twisted my hair with Hydroquench 5 day moisture.

I need to find a way to hydrate my scalp while leaving my twist in tact. I may try putting avg or something in a nozzled bottle and just hitting my scalp. 

I am going to try to stop fooling with my hair and just stick with twists for as many weeks as possible.


----------



## PennyK (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Jewell, your hair is GORGEOUS! I didn't know your hair was that long and pretty, good job!*
> 
> *faithVA, your twists look sooo yummy! I love the thickness from root to tip.*
> 
> ...




Thanks Mskraizy. You're right, too. Even if I'm not as consistent as I'd like to be, when I'm doing these challenges I'm more consistent than if I weren't doing the challenges at all. Whether I make it or not, I'll still be closer than before I started 



fancypants007 said:


> I hope it wasn't too much length that you didn't retain. I know that can be a bummer. Anyhow, perhaps the new products will help. Sometimes we get lazy and don't want to be bothered. That's how I felt yesterday and the only thing I did do was exercise and oil my scalp and moisturise my hair. I didn't eat my brewers yeast mix with msm, and I didn't take my hair vitamins. But I put myself back on track today. We need breaks sometimes in between our routine, but the key as I've mentioned often, and like you probably already know, is consistency. We need to put forth the effort, and our effort will be paid off with results. Set a goal to up your game so you can reach your goal by August. I'm going fast and furious because I'm trying to achieve at least 2 inches or more by the end of August. Let's do this, we have 10 more months to go!



fancypants007 I may have missed out on a 1/2-1 inch. Nothing too serious, but it was still a little disappointing when I measured for the June check point. I know I'm not the only who gets too busy to pay attention to my hair, but if I can at least do like you and accomplish the basics (like m&s at least) when I don't have time, I can still hopefully make some progress. Slowly but surely I WILL get to my goal


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Feeling even better about this challenge today since I just washed my hair after doing a *QOD Max Organiq treatment* last Friday. Strand strength has increased substantially and since I'm transitioning and usually my wet hair breaks like tissue this is such a relief. My confidence level in gaining length while transitioning is much higher now. Woohoo!


 
caliscurls

What is that? Break it down for a sista? And is it a protein treatment? My daughter is transitioning and asking me for recommendations to stop her demarc line breakage. TIA


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 6, 2013)

llan said:


> I'm in minibraids. deep conditioned with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor. and co washed out with cheapie conditioner. spritzed with aphogee green tea and and moisturising leave in and sealed with sunflower oil. thats it. oh and i dusted some ssk and splitty ends that refused to coil up.
> 
> feeling a bit disheartened because i can't see any length at all.



Hang in there llan ! Sometimes I can't see length only to be surprised a month later... Maybe it's that watched watched pot syndrome....just be consistent, it will come


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 6, 2013)

NJoy , it's an amino acid and protein treatment but most associate it with keratin treatments or BKTs because its applied like one and lasts as long (it does have keratin in it). By avoiding products with sodium chloride in them it should last about 3 months. Here's the official description: http://www.qodamerica.com/qod-max-organiq-shot-kit-60ml.html

It was this thread though that made me go ahead and give it a try: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=564641 

Since my hair was acting all goofy and fragile I modified the application process and it still worked ( http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18640411&postcount=4178 ). I would definitely recommend it for demarcation line issues, that was one of my problems too. 

Between this QOD and Silk Dreams products, I think I'm set. My hair is super soft and lush feeling today.

Hope this help!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> @NJoy , it's an amino acid and protein treatment but most associate it with keratin treatments or BKTs because its applied like one and lasts as long (it does have keratin in it). By avoiding products with sodium chloride in them it should last about 3 months. Here's the official description: http://www.qodamerica.com/qod-max-organiq-shot-kit-60ml.html
> 
> It was this thread though that made me go ahead and give it a try: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=564641
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! Good info.  I was wracking my brain trying to figure out what "Q-O-D" stood for.


----------



## candie19 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies! Just checking in. It's been a minute since I've been on this thread......I missed you guys!!!! It's good to see everyone doing their thing to get our hair growing. This thread still gives me LIFE! I am back in GA/TN and my routine is screwed up to say the least. The 2nd week in June i had to leave Abu Dhabi to make an emergency trip home. Once home my life was turned upside down with unexpected death and sickness within my family. I didn't care about growing hair I was just trying to maintain the length I had and my sanity. i left every hair product/vitamin in the Middle East. July 1st I put on my length check shirt and was relieved to know that I maintained i grew.  Last night I just ordered my perfectil and JBCO and I'm finally back to juicing. 

This might sound crazy but one thing I miss from living in the Middle East is the heat. It was 100+ degrees daily, I truly think having a daily 24-7 deep conditioning environment contributed effortlessly to my hair growth. I bought a deep conditioning cap and I'm just going to wear it for at least 2+ hours daily. 

Happy growing ladies!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So I'm considering buying NJoy's growth oil....any thoughts or experiences? TIA


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Feeling even better about this challenge today since I just washed my hair after doing a QOD Max Organiq treatment last Friday. Strand strength has increased substantially and since I'm transitioning and usually my wet hair breaks like tissue this is such a relief. My confidence level in gaining length while transitioning is much higher now. Woohoo!



Glad to hear that your hair has gained strength and your confidence increased. What is QOD Max.....


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 8, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Glad to hear that your hair has gained strength and your confidence increased. What is QOD Max.....



it's an amino acid and protein treatment but most associate it with keratin treatments or BKTs because its applied like one and lasts as long (it does have keratin in it). By avoiding products with sodium chloride in them it should last about 3 months. Here's the official description: http://www.qodamerica.com/qod-max-or...-kit-60ml.html

I modified the application though, didn't blow dry and didn't use exceptionally high heat. It's only when I apply this treatment every 3 months that I plan to use direct heat.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I'm in minibraids. deep conditioned with tigi dumb blonde reconstructor. and co washed out with cheapie conditioner. spritzed with aphogee green tea and and moisturising leave in and sealed with sunflower oil. thats it. oh and i dusted some ssk and splitty ends that refused to coil up.
> 
> feeling a bit disheartened because i can't see any length at all.



I checked out the dumb blonde reconstructor yesterday when I visited Walmart. I have to try it sometime in the future. Don't be disheartened even though I know it's easier said then done. I know sometimes I feel that way too but I keep plugging along hoping that things will get better. Hang in there and let's see what the next 2 months will bring.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Hang in there. Length sometimes sneaks up on us.



Nicely put, I needed to hear that too!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> It's wash day. I am ready to settle down into a regi. I did some kind of weird reggie today. Did as I said earlier. I put NJoy's growth oil on and coated my hair with As I Am Hydrating condtiioner to detangle before washing. Then I baggied while I slept. I rinsed, did a tea rinse and then cowashed with Deva Curl. I used the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment on my thin areas. Used the As I Am Leave-In, followed by apricot oil. I probably should have used something for my creamy step.  I spritzed with Komaza Vitamin Reign and then sealed my ends with Qhemet twist butter. I twisted my hair with Hydroquench 5 day moisture.
> 
> I need to find a way to hydrate my scalp while leaving my twist in tact. I may try putting avg or something in a nozzled bottle and just hitting my scalp.
> 
> I am going to try to stop fooling with my hair and just stick with twists for as many weeks as possible.



Sounds like a plan. I'm trying to just clean my scalp too and leaving the rest of my hair alone. I have been using a tea leave in that I apply to scalp only, the verdict is still out, I'm not sure about it yet. I found a butter recipe that uses tea so I may try this. Anyhow, thanks for keeping us updated with your regime.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> Thanks Mskraizy. You're right, too. Even if I'm not as consistent as I'd like to be, when I'm doing these challenges I'm more consistent than if I weren't doing the challenges at all. Whether I make it or not, I'll still be closer than before I started
> 
> 
> 
> fancypants007 I may have missed out on a 1/2-1 inch. Nothing too serious, but it was still a little disappointing when I measured for the June check point. I know I'm not the only who gets too busy to pay attention to my hair, but if I can at least do like you and accomplish the basics (like m&s at least) when I don't have time, I can still hopefully make some progress. Slowly but surely I WILL get to my goal



...and that is the point! We all get busy, it's true and all I was saying is that effort is what's needed and don't slack for tooo long. But this not only pertains to this challenge, but is necessary in life. Having long hair is personal so if we don't achieve it can be OK, but what if we expect and want things, like having a good relationship with God, a good marriage, keeping our employment, or having good health. Is not effort required? Believe me, I know how hard it is at times to stay on point. But I was just feeling your disappointment and trying to keep you motivated. Girl, put down those boxing gloves. Like I mentioned earlier, this is a fun challenge and I'm not here to crack the whip or put pressure on anyone because it's really up to each one of us to do what we do. I hope you definitely make up those inches lost because we are applauding all efforts whether we reach the goal or not.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Hang in there llan ! Sometimes I can't see length only to be surprised a month later... Maybe it's that watched watched pot syndrome....just be consistent, it will come



I appreciate your comments. Sometimes I don't see length either. Thanks for encouragement!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in. It's been a minute since I've been on this thread......I missed you guys!!!! It's good to see everyone doing their thing to get our hair growing. This thread still gives me LIFE! I am back in GA/TN and my routine is screwed up to say the least. The 2nd week in June i had to leave Abu Dhabi to make an emergency trip home. Once home my life was turned upside down with unexpected death and sickness within my family. I didn't care about growing hair I was just trying to maintain the length I had and my sanity. i left every hair product/vitamin in the Middle East. July 1st I put on my length check shirt and was relieved to know that I maintained i grew.  Last night I just ordered my perfectil and JBCO and I'm finally back to juicing.
> 
> This might sound crazy but one thing I miss from living in the Middle East is the heat. It was 100+ degrees daily, I truly think having a daily 24-7 deep conditioning environment contributed effortlessly to my hair growth. I bought a deep conditioning cap and I'm just going to wear it for at least 2+ hours daily.
> 
> Happy growing ladies!!



Thanks for checking in and missing us. We missed you too! Sorry to hear about your loss. Taking care of family and ourselves doing this time is priority way more than growing hair. I'm trying to stay on point and have to fight against the tendency to slow down or be lazy. It's been really hot here too and I never thought that enviroment could contribute to hair growth because I'm in the sun alot in connection with my ministry. Look forward to hearing from you soon and I'm happy that this thread keeps you motivated.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> So I'm considering buying NJoy's growth oil....any thoughts or experiences? TIA



Hey Girl,

I bought 2 bottles and I found that I get allergic reactions to sulfur. FaithVA suggested I dilute it with other oils and I still have a reaction, but not so bad. Of course I washed my hands after applying NJoy's oil to my scalp, then when I scratched my scalp the oils would transfer to my skin and I broke out in little welts. I also purchased Gro Aut oil which is herbal and read good reviews on it, but I'm getting a dull eye throb and I don't know if it is the oil or my tea leave in spray for my scalp. I didn't use either last night and had no eye pain. Anyhow, don't just take my word for it. Perhaps others will chime in to share their experience. Have you heard about Liquid Gold? Some here suggested that it's good too. I'm back to using MTG which gave me tremendous growth when I used it some years ago but it has mineral oil. I just back sure I cleanse my scalp when I use it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just wanted to say hey to everyone and hope everyone is doing fine. I've been soo busy at work and I like to respond to some of the posts to keep us all encouraged. I just wanted to check in to say, we're off to another 2 months of hair growth. Next update is the end of August. I keep telling myself this is not the time to slow down because sometimes I'm just tired, but I remind myself, to stay positive and focus. I don't force myself though, but I try to stay consistent by making it up the next day. Some people's hair grows effortlessly and retains length, others like me, seems like it takes forever to achieve length. I got 1.5 inches last 2 months and I am pleased, but honestly I cannot really see it. It's easy to become discouraged, but when we think positive we know that little by little, those inches accumulate which leads to length. That's why I keep doing what I'm doing and hope that my example will encourage you to do the same. Since I don't eat healthy that much, I added a green drink to my regime that i bought at Whole Foods yesterday. I mix everything together, msm, biotin powder, brewers yeast, and green powder. I also add collagen powder to it and drink it down driving into work. Will see what I get in the next 2 months. If it's only 1.5 inches again, I will still be pleased. Can't wait to put braids in my hair but I have to wait because don't want to make the same mistake I made in March, putting braids in 2 weeks after a relaxer touchup which led to some minor breakage. I will put braids in hopefully the first or second week in August. Stay motivated!


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 8, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Just wanted to say hey to everyone and hope everyone is doing fine. I've been soo busy at work and I like to respond to some of the posts to keep us all encouraged. I just wanted to check in to say, we're off to another 2 months of hair growth. Next update is the end of August. I keep telling myself this is not the time to slow down because sometimes I'm just tired, but I remind myself, to stay positive and focus. I don't force myself though, but I try to stay consistent by making it up the next day. Some people's hair grows effortlessly and retains length, others like me, seems like it takes forever to achieve length. I got 1.5 inches last 2 months and I am pleased, but honestly I cannot really see it. It's easy to become discouraged, but when we think positive we know that little by little, those inches accumulate which leads to length. That's why I keep doing what I'm doing and hope that my example will encourage you to do the same. Since I don't eat healthy that much, I added a green drink to my regime that i bought at Whole Foods yesterday. I mix everything together, msm, biotin powder, brewers yeast, and green powder. I also add collagen powder to it and drink it down driving into work. Will see what I get in the next 2 months. If it's only 1.5 inches again, I will still be pleased. Can't wait to put braids in my hair but I have to wait because don't want to make the same mistake I made in March, putting braids in 2 weeks after a relaxer touchup which led to some minor breakage. I will put braids in hopefully the first or second week in August. Stay motivated!



We can do this! While 12 is the goal, any retention is good retention   Lately I've totally slacked on the inversion thing so this week I'm going to get back at it, besides for some reason it clears my sinuses and helps me sleep when I do it before bed, lol


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hey Girl,
> 
> I bought 2 bottles and I found that I get allergic reactions to sulfur. FaithVA suggested I dilute it with other oils and I still have a reaction, but not so bad. Of course I washed my hands after applying NJoy's oil to my scalp, then when I scratched my scalp the oils would transfer to my skin and I broke out in little welts. I also purchased Gro Aut oil which is herbal and read good reviews on it, but I'm getting a dull eye throb and I don't know if it is the oil or my tea leave in spray for my scalp. I didn't use either last night and had no eye pain. Anyhow, don't just take my word for it. Perhaps others will chime in to share their experience. Have you heard about Liquid Gold? Some here suggested that it's good too. I'm back to using MTG which gave me tremendous growth when I used it some years ago but it has mineral oil. I just back sure I cleanse my scalp when I use it.


 


fancypants007 said:


> Just wanted to say hey to everyone and hope everyone is doing fine. I've been soo busy at work and I like to respond to some of the posts to keep us all encouraged. I just wanted to check in to say, we're off to another 2 months of hair growth. Next update is the end of August. I keep telling myself this is not the time to slow down because sometimes I'm just tired, but I remind myself, to stay positive and focus. I don't force myself though, but I try to stay consistent by making it up the next day. Some people's hair grows effortlessly and retains length, others like me, seems like it takes forever to achieve length. I got 1.5 inches last 2 months and I am pleased, but honestly I cannot really see it. It's easy to become discouraged, but when we think positive we know that little by little, those inches accumulate which leads to length. That's why I keep doing what I'm doing and hope that my example will encourage you to do the same. Since I don't eat healthy that much, I added a green drink to my regime that i bought at Whole Foods yesterday. I mix everything together, msm, biotin powder, brewers yeast, and green powder. I also add collagen powder to it and drink it down driving into work. Will see what I get in the next 2 months. If it's only 1.5 inches again, I will still be pleased. Can't wait to put braids in my hair but I have to wait because don't want to make the same mistake I made in March, putting braids in 2 weeks after a relaxer touchup which led to some minor breakage. I will put braids in hopefully the first or second week in August. Stay motivated!


 
Thanks @fancypants007! I ordered a batch and will try it. I am finishing up my bottle of Liquid Gold right now actually. I didn't use it as consistently as I probably should have and didn't track my growth so I am not sure how well it works. But if NJoy's mix doesn't work for me I will probably try Liquid Gold again. I'm also going to add a green drink to my day as well. I want to keep these twists in until the end of summer and hopefully I see some great growth. I have my convention beginning of August so I will take the twists out for that week and then put them back in. Then I will probably be back to wigging it!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I forgot to post my pics at the end of June. Here is where I am at. In the pic with my marked shirt I am at the 3, my DH's fingers are in the way. APL is at the 4. Hoping to be APL or longer by the next check in!





http://s1212.photobucket.com/user/erinwestphal/media/039.jpg.html


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> We can do this! While 12 is the goal, any retention is good retention   Lately I've totally slacked on the inversion thing so this week I'm going to get back at it, besides for some reason it clears my sinuses and helps me sleep when I do it before bed, lol



That is so true. I injuried my shoulder so instead of doing headstands, I'm lying on my slantboard which is just as effective. I just started last night and stayed in the position for 10 minutes. I want to do it for at least 15 minutes which I believe is what's recommended. Now that you mention it, I slept like a baby last night. I think I will continue with the slantboard instead of doing headstands.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks @fancypants007! I ordered a batch and will try it. I am finishing up my bottle of Liquid Gold right now actually. I didn't use it as consistently as I probably should have and didn't track my growth so I am not sure how well it works. But if NJoy's mix doesn't work for me I will probably try Liquid Gold again. I'm also going to add a green drink to my day as well. I want to keep these twists in until the end of summer and hopefully I see some great growth. I have my convention beginning of August so I will take the twists out for that week and then put them back in. Then I will probably be back to wigging it!



Yes, give it a try. I tell you I've been using MTG diluted with other oils and MTG has sulfur but I have no reaction to it. It's weird. I will continue to use it to see what I get. I will put braids in my hair for the convention which is the end of July for me and it just makes styling hair easier, but I will be taking them down once I get home. I still have a new relaxer and don't want any mishaps. You should have some significant growth when you take down your twists. Please keep us informed.

My green drink does not really taste that bad. I bought a single server blender at Walmart and just mix everything together. I bought the green powder from WholeFoods that gives energy and I honestly can say I wasn't as tired yesterday. I'm going to order another kind from Puritan or Swanson that basically has the same ingredients because the one I bought from WholeFoods was on sale for 19.99, but originally it's 26.99. I know I can get it cheaper at the other places. Check it out.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I forgot to post my pics at the end of June. Here is where I am at. In the pic with my marked shirt I am at the 3, my DH's fingers are in the way. APL is at the 4. Hoping to be APL or longer by the next check in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the updated pic. I'm sure you will meet your goal. We're all routing for you!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

Good! Glad to see you're trying the green powders in smoothie form. This is why I really want to tweak my recipes for smoothies to have them taste better when adding green powder...for the energy and health benefits. When I take chlorella and spirilina in tablet form, I have a lot more energy, so I will consider buying the powder. Glad you had good results!

ETA: I used to apply MTG as well, undiluted when I first joined LHCF, but I grew tired of reeking of burnt bacon. Not only that, it would always drip down my neck!! But I make my own sulfur oil using sulfur powder these days, have been doing that since 2009. At least that way, I can keep the smell of sulfur down by adding EO's. However, I vouch that MTG DOES WORK.  Pine tar works for growth too, but it stinks. All the good stuff for growth stinks, it seems 

JustGROWwithIt

Good results! That is some nice growth in a short period of time! KUTGW!!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Mskraizy

Thanks a lot for your detailed posting on your bentonite clay treatment and results. I have been thinking of doing a clay treatment myself. I have done a mud treatment once or twice, but I would like to make it a regular habit, like once a month, to detox my hair and scalp. I think I will be purchasing some Rhassoul or bentonite clay soon!

I use a mud mask made of kaolin and English clay weekly, and the effect it has on my skin is amazing versus when I don't use it for a prolonged period of time. I used Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Masque last night, and I have found yet another staple. My hair was soft, clean, and my scalp felt clean and tingly due to the willow bark extract and tea tree oil. I had tingles well into the night...which I lurv, 

In Ayurveda, Indian women (and men) place a lot of emphasis on balancing doshas, and to reduce graying, hair loss, and increase growth of existing hair, increase shine, strength, increase new hair growth; as keeping the scalp cool is a priority I have noticed when reading about Ayurvedic hair treatments. They use certain herbs and oils for this like gingelly (sesame oil), hibiscus flowers, rose, curry leaves, methi seeds, fenugreek, holy basil leaves (methi), etc. 

Fresh Kafir lime leaves can be "boiled" in pure coconut oil (same can be done with curry leaves, and curry leaves work best), fry or boil the fresh leaves until they are crispy, cool it, and store in a glass jar for several weeks. Remove the leaves/strain out any other herbs you decide to add, and you have a nice hair oil that you can massage into the roots, leave on a while, and wash out (or not if you prefer) that will prevent the aforementioned problems. 

ETA: Personally, I will be trying this with the curry leaves ASAP. Sounds cheap and simple enough.

I also learned that when using Amla powder you can buy, it must sit in a iron vessel or pot for 3 days mixed with water until it develops a black film on the surface of the Amla paste. Only then is it going to prevent gray hair and hair fall when used weekly for 2 weeks, and monthly thereafter. Not to say it won't work otherwise but when specifically aimed at preventing gray hair growth and hair loss, the process I just mentioned must be used. I have seen multiple Indian women talk about it online. Some how, the Amla reacts with the iron in the pot and that makes it more potent or something. Amla fruit is said to be the world's richest single source of vitamin C, much surpassing oranges. It is a main fruit in Indian cuisine...it's also called Indian gooseberry.

 I learned this from Indian women who actually live in India and do this. I read A LOT y'all. Most of my day is spent reading online or in books and caring for my home and children (stay-at-home mom) while my SO is at work. I love to share info with my sisters!! 

fancypants007

I would like to add msm powder to my smoothies as well. I hate taking them horse pills twice a day to get 3,000mg. I'm good at swallowing pills but they take the cake. If you only get 1.5" in the next 2 months, that is still 0.75" per month, which is good growth! That's more than a lot of people average, the notorious 0.50" a month or less.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Mskraizy
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed posting on your bentonite clay treatment and results. I have been thinking of doing a clay treatment myself. I have done a mud treatment once or twice, but I would like to make it a regular habit, like once a month, to detox my hair and scalp. I think I will be purchasing some Rhassoul or bentonite clay soon!
> 
> ...



Thank you for that Jewell, your posts are always so thorough and informative. Does peppermint oil count? I sprayed my scalp with moisturiser spray that has peppermint oil and MSM. I can feel my scalp tingling.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thank you for that Jewell, your posts are always so thorough and informative. Does peppermint oil count? I sprayed my scalp with moisturiser spray that has peppermint oil and MSM. I can feel my scalp tingling.


 
Always welcome!! 
Oh yes, peppermint oil is in my sulfur oil mix. If I gave y'all the recipe, I'd have to copyright it or someone would start selling it!!  

Generally, the following essential oils give the scalp a good tingle and/or increase circulation of the scalp and skin even if you can't feel it:

Geranium oil
Oregano oil
Basil oil
Sage oil
Hibiscus oil
Peppermint oil
Eucalyptus oil
Tea tree oil
Pine oil
Vetiver oil
Cayenne pepper oil
Black seed/kalonja oil
Thyme oil
Neroli oil
Orange oil
Grapefruit oil
Mahabhringaraj oil
Maka oil
Myrrh oil
Frankincense oil
Black pepper oil
Aloe Vera oil
Sesame oil


And others but I am having a brain block right now. Will come back and add more if I think of them.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hey Girl,
> 
> I bought 2 bottles and I found that I get allergic reactions to sulfur. FaithVA suggested I dilute it with other oils and I still have a reaction, but not so bad. Of course I washed my hands after applying NJoy's oil to my scalp, then when I scratched my scalp the oils would transfer to my skin and I broke out in little welts. I also purchased Gro Aut oil which is herbal and read good reviews on it, but I'm getting a dull eye throb and I don't know if it is the oil or my tea leave in spray for my scalp. I didn't use either last night and had no eye pain. Anyhow, don't just take my word for it. Perhaps others will chime in to share their experience. Have you heard about Liquid Gold? Some here suggested that it's good too. I'm back to using MTG which gave me tremendous growth when I used it some years ago but it has mineral oil. I just back sure I cleanse my scalp when I use it.



I just use the growth oil before I apply my DC. So I am not leaving it on for long periods of time. I don't know if this will do anything at all but at least I'm not breaking out and I get some help for my scalp at least on wash day. 

I have two bottles as well but it will be a while before I get back to them. If I figure something more specific out I will let you know.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'll be watching this challenge. And on the side trying to participate in spirit. I'm not consistent enough to post updates so it's pointless for me to join you ladies. But I totally purchased some NJoy oil today and will be doing the GHE. I usually GHE aka baggy method when I do my deep conditioners. I leave my deep conditioner on overnight while sleeping because I usually overheat while I'm sleeping so it works out perfectly. I deep condition with Aussie moist 3 min. miracle. I actually just rinsed it out from GHE with that. When I get the NJoy oil,i'll be GHE 6 days a week. I'd like to also take 5000mg of biotin while I'm doing that. Hopefully I can be consistent enough to do that. I'd cry if I could get an inch of growth a month. My hair grows .5 inches, some months I get .75 inch, randomly. So who knows! I hope that I can get 12 in 12!! I'd be past butt crack length at that point. xD


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Mskraizy
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed posting on your bentonite clay treatment and results. I have been thinking of doing a clay treatment myself. I have done a mud treatment once or twice, but I would like to make it a regular habit, like once a month, to detox my hair and scalp. I think I will be purchasing some Rhassoul or bentonite clay soon!
> 
> ...



Thank you Jewell for that encouragement. I tell you I was feeling a little low last night because I kept thinking about my update pic and that it didn't show that much growth. That's the reason why I didn't post it. I started remembering the times over the years the setbacks, the struggles and I wondered how is this going to be any different. I just don't understand why I can't retain length. I keep my ends moist and moisturised with butter or oil so they're not dry. Perhaps I need a good trim. I think I'm going to do this, trimming around 1" off. I still have 10 months right in trying to achieve some good growth. My hair stays moist/wet because I spray it every AM/PM with my moisturising spray. I'm wondering if my hair is tired of being "babied" as it were. I'm tweaking my regime to find out what things my hair likes and dislikes. I'm not a quitter so I readjusted my thinking and thought about something Wanakee said... that if you only get 1 inch in 2 months, and you trim 1/4 inch, that leaves you with 3/4 inch. She said then the next 2 months you will get another 3/4 inch and thoses inches accumulate. This made me feel better. I remembered your words too, Jewell, in fact I bookmarked them and read them over when you stated that 1.5 inches in 2 months is .75 inches which is still good! I just wish I could see those inches, but staying positive, hopefully I will see them in August. Sometimes, when we find ourselves thinking negative, we have to short-circuit those thoughts just like a fuse and recirculate those thoughts into positive ones. This is what I did. I picked myself up sort of speak with renewed vigor to hope for the best and work hard to achieve it! Thank you for helping me to stay positive.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I just use the growth oil before I apply my DC. So I am not leaving it on for long periods of time. I don't know if this will do anything at all but at least I'm not breaking out and I get some help for my scalp at least on wash day.
> 
> I have two bottles as well but it will be a while before I get back to them. If I figure something more specific out I will let you know.



Thanks FaithVA! It's so weird for me thought regarding MTG. That's sulfur too and I have no reaction. I will continue to use MTG diluted with other oils and hoping for some good growth that I can see.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Straighthoodtea said:


> I'll be watching this challenge. And on the side trying to participate in spirit. I'm not consistent enough to post updates so it's pointless for me to join you ladies. But I totally purchased some NJoy oil today and will be doing the GHE. I usually GHE aka baggy method when I do my deep conditioners. I leave my deep conditioner on overnight while sleeping because I usually overheat while I'm sleeping so it works out perfectly. I deep condition with Aussie moist 3 min. miracle. I actually just rinsed it out from GHE with that. When I get the NJoy oil,i'll be GHE 6 days a week. I'd like to also take 5000mg of biotin while I'm doing that. Hopefully I can be consistent enough to do that. I'd cry if I could get an inch of growth a month. My hair grows .5 inches, some months I get .75 inch, randomly. So who knows! I hope that I can get 12 in 12!! I'd be past butt crack length at that point. xD



It's nice to have you participate. Please share any tips/suggestions that can help us all reach the goal.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks for the kind words, ladies! I'm going to try to stay consistent and hopefully have even better growth to show at next check in.
I have a question about inversion...I've been trying it lately but just hanging my head over the side of my bed. Is there a "proper" way to do it?


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 9, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt I think the "proper' way is a head stand, the yoga pose, or using an inversion table...none of which I do  my bed is pretty high so I hang off of it  backwards and far enough so that my hands touch the ground comfortably


----------



## nyunyu (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Heyah girlies, I haven't posted in a bit, sorry about that, so many things goin on right now. Anyhow, I am currently 10 weeks post exactly today, very very proud of myself cuz I usually get to 8 and then relax. I have 1 and a half inches NG in the middle (crown) and about 1 inch everywhere else. Hopefully I can increase the rate now I've joined the challenge! I restarted vitamins with msm and biotin this week, green smoothie in the am started yesterday and 3L h2O per day. To start my exercise routine today also.
Woi! Wish me luck!
I put my hair in med-small single plaits like I used to do when I was younger. Hopefully that will help me continue to stretch uccessfully, with wash and dc once a week (Sundays) and replait afterwards.
I'm still tryna figure out how to post my starting pic from end of June/beginning of July! Will post it soon hopefully.


----------



## nyunyu (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ok maybe this will work? We'll see! http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=9595&pictureid=123111
I guess u guys will let me know.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Heyah girlies, I haven't posted in a bit, sorry about that, so many things goin on right now. Anyhow, I am currently 10 weeks post exactly today, very very proud of myself cuz I usually get to 8 and then relax. I have 1 and a half inches NG in the middle (crown) and about 1 inch everywhere else. Hopefully I can increase the rate now I've joined the challenge! I restarted vitamins with msm and biotin this week, green smoothie in the am started yesterday and 3L h2O per day. To start my exercise routine today also.
> Woi! Wish me luck!
> I put my hair in med-small single plaits like I used to do when I was younger. Hopefully that will help me continue to stretch uccessfully, with wash and dc once a week (Sundays) and replait afterwards.
> I'm still tryna figure out how to post my starting pic from end of June/beginning of July! Will post it soon hopefully.



Thanks for keeping us abreast of your routine. Sounds good and yes we're all hoping for more increase in inches as we get closer and closer to the end of this challenge. Staying consistent is what helps considerably so stay focused!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've reached a slump, length-wise. My hair is getting thicker but not longer. I know length will come eventually but this 8 inch hump is getting me down. I think i'll put some canerows in or something a bit more interesting than mini braids. I planned to have these in until the beginning of September. I think i'll stick to the plan and then either do something with added hair or to show off my thickness and make myself feel better. 

a flat-twist up do, havannah twists, senagalese twists or just braids with added hair. hmmm i'll think about it. The thought of getting out of this style slump makes me feel better. 

how are you ladies?


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 10, 2013)

llan said:


> I've reached a slump, length-wise. My hair is getting thicker but not longer. I know length will come eventually but this 8 inch hump is getting me down. I think i'll put some canerows in or something a bit more interesting than mini braids. I planned to have these in until the beginning of September. I think i'll stick to the plan and then either do something with added hair or to show off my thickness and make myself feel better.
> 
> a flat-twist up do, havannah twists, senagalese twists or just braids with added hair. hmmm i'll think about it. The thought of getting out of this style slump makes me feel better.
> 
> how are you ladies?



llan I've heard of this before, hair going through thickening and length cycles. The alternative style choices are a good idea to hide it away until she's done doing her thing.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

Thanks so much, that really made my day! I am always happy to offer tips and encouragement when and where I can (on here and in life in general). My Black sisters deserve to have long, flowing, beautiful hair that make others envious. We do have hair they envy, but the stereotype is that if our hair is long and pretty, it MUSt be weave, or we MUST be mixed with some non- Black or non-African nationality or ancestry. 

Well, we are out to prove them wrong, and I am happy to see that as years roll on, more and more Black women are showing long, big, beautiful, voluminous REAL hair and proving these stereotypes and generalizations DEAD WRONG. While it is true most of us have some European or American Indian ancestry if we are indigenous to the U.S. (due to the slave trade), it is not a necessity in having lovely skin or pretty, long, hair. I just hate stereotypes and try at all times to prove them wrong and not perpetuate them in any way, form, or fashion. 

I remember Wanakee when I first joined LHCF. Haven't run across her website or material in many years. But I do remember seeing her in "Sophisticate's Black Hair" ads (back when i used to buy the mag) and loving her hair. I stopped buying it years ago because almost all the models and celebrities have weaves and they often perpetrate them as their own natural hair. They need to put more emphasis on taking care of and growing our own hair. "Hype Hair" is a bad one too. Both published by the same company.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I've reached a slump, length-wise. My hair is getting thicker but not longer. I know length will come eventually but this 8 inch hump is getting me down. I think i'll put some canerows in or something a bit more interesting than mini braids. I planned to have these in until the beginning of September. I think i'll stick to the plan and then either do something with added hair or to show off my thickness and make myself feel better.
> 
> a flat-twist up do, havannah twists, senagalese twists or just braids with added hair. hmmm i'll think about it. The thought of getting out of this style slump makes me feel better.
> 
> how are you ladies?



I know how you feel, but don't let it get you down. I too experienced more thickness when I got my touchup, but didn't see that much length. I was down a little, but now I'm putting myself back on track.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

this is my update.  the first pic is first day of bc and the next is two months since bc.  I am satisfied with my progress thus far.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kennylee2013 said:


> this is my update.  the first pic is first day of bc and the next is two months since bc.  I am satisfied with my progress thus far.



Way to go! It's all about being happy with what we get. Looking forward to the next 2 months and seeing what it will bring.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I need to find a way to be more consistent with my vitamins. I need to put them in the bathroom so I take them after I brush my teeth.

Started my yoga again last night. It was a gentle one but at least I have started. Smoothies are on point. Water intake is good. 

Have been diligent in applying my scalp treatement.

I am going to do a protein treatment and dust my ends this weekend to halt any issues. And going to use S-Curl every 2 days to keep the moisture in tact. I would love to find something else but for right now I am going to stick to that.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I need to find a way to be more consistent with my vitamins. I need to put them in the bathroom so I take them after I brush my teeth.
> 
> Started my yoga again last night. It was a gentle one but at least I have started. Smoothies are on point. Water intake is good.
> 
> ...



Perhaps that can work for you keeping them in the bathroom. I put all my supplements on kitchen counter where I make my green powder drink in the AM. I really do not like taking supplements in capsule form, so I take it in powder form. It's soo much easier to take.

Glad to hear you are still on point. I've switched from my moisturising spray to just using Neutrogena silk leave in which I apply AM/PM and then seal with shea butter or oils. I will be doing a protein treatment too and will be trimming hair in another week. Toy who is a member here uses Proline Comb Out Softner. Just a suggestion. It's designed for men, but she uses it in her rotation of products. I bought some awhile ago and it wasn't that bad. I believe the local Sally's carries it. I'm starting to pay attention to my hair's reaction to products which is new for me but I feel it can contribute to achievement. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I was sitting here brainstorming and decided to post. I'm always thinking of ways to improve my regime putting less stress on my hair and buns seem to be extremely hard for me now. Only because I'm using some sort of aparatus to put it in a protective style whether it be a sock donut or hot buns hair accessory. I also was using maneclip which is tight when I clip over my pony. It's not breakage tight, but nonetheless probably over time can stunt hair growth. So trying to think what can I do to wear my hair in styles that will cause less manipulation and stress, I thought of the banana clip. I looked at several styling pics and I'm going to try this.  I'm replacing my water-base moisturising spray with Kimmeytube's leave in conditioner which I believe is more a creamy consistency. Neutrogena silk leave in will be my base. I'm also going to add organic shea butter to seal. This is something I'm just experimenting with to see how my hair responds. Are you staying with your original regime, or have you made some tweaks to it. Please share.

Looking forward to the next 2 months and hopefully with all our effort, we will successfully achieve another inch or two. Stay motivated!


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 11, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> I was sitting here brainstorming and decided to post. I'm always thinking of ways to improve my regime putting less stress on my hair and buns seem to be extremely hard for me now. Only because I'm using some sort of aparatus to put it in a protective style whether it be a sock donut or hot buns hair accessory. I also was using maneclip which is tight when I clip over my pony. It's not breakage tight, but nonetheless probably over time can stunt hair growth. So trying to think what can I do to wear my hair in styles that will cause less manipulation and stress, I thought of the banana clip. I looked at several styling pics and I'm going to try this.  I'm replacing my water-base moisturising spray with Kimmeytube's leave in conditioner which I believe is more a creamy consistency. Neutrogena silk leave in will be my base. I'm also going to add organic shea butter to seal. This is something I'm just experimenting with to see how my hair responds. Are you staying with your original regime, or have you made some tweaks to it. Please share.
> 
> Looking forward to the next 2 months and hopefully with all our effort, we will successfully achieve another inch or two. Stay motivated!



I've slowly over the last 2 months migrated to using only Silk Dreams shampoos, conditioners, and leave-ins while moving away from a seal that includes about 4 to 6 oils to just a mix of coconut oil with Boutique Bhringraj in it. Breakage  reduced substantially as I made the switch as did porosity and tangling issues. It's worth noting that I did do a QOD treatment within the last two weeks and thus the lack of tangling is even better as is strand strength. I'm very happy with my hair these days! 

In terms if styling nothing has changed, bunning is the primary with wigs or french braids on occasion for variety.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm only making a couple small changes to my current regimen. One is instead of redoing half of my Marley twists every 2 weeks I'm going to try to leave them in for a whole month untouched. I may do the edges if they start looking too frizzy, but for the most part I want to leave them alone. I figure that may help me retain more. Also I started taking MSM and a Hair Skin & Nails vitamin in addition to taking Viviscal once a day (I was previously taking Viviscal twice a day). I just got my bottle of NJoy's oil so I will be using that every other night as well.


----------



## candie19 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I've reached a slump, length-wise. My hair is getting thicker but not longer. I know length will come eventually but this 8 inch hump is getting me down.



This is great thing! Don't get discouraged this means your length is coming. My hair did the exact same thing the 1st month when I started my hair journey. That next month I got an inch in length.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

thanks for the encouragement ladies. i just wanted to tell you my regimen in case you had some advice for me.

I wash every three days, cleansing with aqueous cream and conditioning with garnier fructis sleek and shine. towel/air dry until 80% dry. I spritz my hair with aphogee green tea, concentrating on the ends then seal with vatika oil or hydrous ointment. i wear my hair in minibraids and then wear the minibraids in to flat twists at the side of my head. 
I take one multivitamin a day. and drink at least one glass of milk a day (be it goats/cows/soy/rice) 
once a week i use tigi dumb blonde reconstructor or aphogee 2 min. 

my water intake is pretty shaky but i'm working on it. 

I see minimal breakage when i  take down my minibraids. I try and leave the minibraids in for 6 weeks but usually get restless around 4 weeks. I dust quite often but i've stopped that now because my ends ( while not perfect) are in pretty decent condition

so i'm at a loss. Any suggestions?

eta:
I just read through my post and you guys are going to say "be patient" aren't you?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> thanks for the encouragement ladies. i just wanted to tell you my regimen in case you had some advice for me.
> 
> I wash every three days, cleansing with aqueous cream and conditioning with garnier fructis sleek and shine. towel/air dry until 80% dry. I spritz my hair with aphogee green tea, concentrating on the ends then seal with vatika oil or hydrous ointment. i wear my hair in minibraids and then wear the minibraids in to flat twists at the side of my head.
> I take one multivitamin a day. and drink at least one glass of milk a day (be it goats/cows/soy/rice)
> ...



I think you should put your hair up like you mentioned in your previous post and work on your water intake. No matter what you do without the adequate water in your system, your body will struggle to produce results.

Did you see anything in the OP list you would like to incorporate into your regimen? additional supplements? exercise? etc?


----------



## nyunyu (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey girlies. Hope ur weekend is goin well. I haven't posted an update pic bc at the end of June beginning of July I was trying to stretch my relaxer and all I do is air dry so it was kindah poofy. As you know I was tryin to stretch till 10 woks but my hair was breaking and I said nah, it's time. I know what to do next time though, I'm pretty confident I can go 12 woks next time, I'm speaking it into being, lol. My NG is extremely coily, so I learned after 3 woks post that I have to part my hair with my fingers and moisturize and seal the NG , the WHOLE HEAD, before I even attempt to brush thru it. An man did that make a difference at my relaxer yesterday! I moisturizer and sealed those ill suckers and gently from ends to roots brushed the whole head (1-1.5? Inches NG). There was definitely les ripping thru the NG, significantly less, I was shocked! I just needed to lubricate my ends more cuz my hair strands are ultra fine and tangle easy so that was the major problem, and even then it wasn't so bad this time. Anyhow I can't for the life of me figure out how to post these pics, can someone help me plz ? I put them in an album in my profile just now. So y'all can have a look. But I'm still gonna try posting them to this thread today. I dunno if it's really a whole lot of growth, but it's the longest my hair has been, ever. Thank you guys for all ur advice, I wish I could have found you all earlier, but I guess everything in its time.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I dusted/trimmed my ends yesterday. Took off 1/4 to 1/2 inch. Definitely want to stop any future breakage in its tracks. I also used Giovanni's Nutrafix to give my hair some protein and did an overnight DC with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner. Will style today and make sure I seal my ends well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I've slowly over the last 2 months migrated to using only Silk Dreams shampoos, conditioners, and leave-ins while moving away from a seal that includes about 4 to 6 oils to just a mix of coconut oil with Boutique Bhringraj in it. Breakage  reduced substantially as I made the switch as did porosity and tangling issues. It's worth noting that I did do a QOD treatment within the last two weeks and thus the lack of tangling is even better as is strand strength. I'm very happy with my hair these days!
> 
> In terms if styling nothing has changed, bunning is the primary with wigs or french braids on occasion for variety.



See, that's what I'm talking about. Paying attention to hair and how it responds. I'm glad the tweaks in your regime proved to be favorable for you. Do you like the Biotique Bhringraj oil? I have protein shampoo and conditioner by Biotique but have not used it yet. Please let us know. Thanks


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm only making a couple small changes to my current regimen. One is instead of redoing half of my Marley twists every 2 weeks I'm going to try to leave them in for a whole month untouched. I may do the edges if they start looking too frizzy, but for the most part I want to leave them alone. I figure that may help me retain more. Also I started taking MSM and a Hair Skin & Nails vitamin in addition to taking Viviscal once a day (I was previously taking Viviscal twice a day). I just got my bottle of NJoy's oil so I will be using that every other night as well.



Sounds good! I decided to put braids in my hair around the 2 week in August and I will keep them in a month at a time. I too am hoping to get some good growth and to retain it. You can just redo the front if they become frizzy looking, and people will think that you got your hair rebraided. I like taking MSM. I hope you have a good experience using NJoy's oil mix. I'm still experimenting with it, but it seems like MTG is the one!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> thanks for the encouragement ladies. i just wanted to tell you my regimen in case you had some advice for me.
> 
> I wash every three days, cleansing with aqueous cream and conditioning with garnier fructis sleek and shine. towel/air dry until 80% dry. I spritz my hair with aphogee green tea, concentrating on the ends then seal with vatika oil or hydrous ointment. i wear my hair in minibraids and then wear the minibraids in to flat twists at the side of my head.
> I take one multivitamin a day. and drink at least one glass of milk a day (be it goats/cows/soy/rice)
> ...



Do you wash your hair every 3 days while in mini twists? The reason I ask is because I don't know if your remember LadyP who grew her hair from TWA to hip length in 3 years. She did her own braids and she had alot to share on this forum. You can do a search and read some of her suggestions. One thing I remembered she said was, when wearing braids be careful by not wetting hair too much whether it be cowashing, shampooing or just moisturising them. She said that when we wet them too often the cuticles lift which can lead to dryness, roughness and matting. She actually suggested that braids should be moisturised once a week and shampooed and deep conditioned once a week. She said if you follow this routine, your hair will not dry out. I'm going to follow this method when I put braids in my hair, because I always moisturised them every day. But you say, you're not experiencing any breakage and problems so your method may work for you. 

Patience is necessary, but it's also quite motivating when you see how your hair is responding to your good techniques and products because you experience growth. I remember when I first got braids, everytime I took them out every 2 months, I saw growth and I was not moisturising, shampooing, dc, nothing when my hair was in braids. My hair was strong and healthy. When I put braids back in my hair, I'm going to try LadyP's method because I believe low manipulation seems like it's also the key to growth and retaining it. But what works for one, may not work for another. We just need to be the judge and see how our hair responds. I want to try dumb blond reconstructor. How often do you use it?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey girlies. Hope ur weekend is goin well. I haven't posted an update pic bc at the end of June beginning of July I was trying to stretch my relaxer and all I do is air dry so it was kindah poofy. As you know I was tryin to stretch till 10 woks but my hair was breaking and I said nah, it's time. I know what to do next time though, I'm pretty confident I can go 12 woks next time, I'm speaking it into being, lol. My NG is extremely coily, so I learned after 3 woks post that I have to part my hair with my fingers and moisturize and seal the NG , the WHOLE HEAD, before I even attempt to brush thru it. An man did that make a difference at my relaxer yesterday! I moisturizer and sealed those ill suckers and gently from ends to roots brushed the whole head (1-1.5? Inches NG). There was definitely les ripping thru the NG, significantly less, I was shocked! I just needed to lubricate my ends more cuz my hair strands are ultra fine and tangle easy so that was the major problem, and even then it wasn't so bad this time. Anyhow I can't for the life of me figure out how to post these pics, can someone help me plz ? I put them in an album in my profile just now. So y'all can have a look. But I'm still gonna try posting them to this thread today. I dunno if it's really a whole lot of growth, but it's the longest my hair has been, ever. Thank you guys for all ur advice, I wish I could have found you all earlier, but I guess everything in its time.



Thanks for sharing and way to go. When I post a pic I put on my personal hard drive in the form of png, jpg, etc. and then go to "Manage Attachments" option below, click browse and go where the pic is stored, select pic you want to post and then click upload. This is what I did to attach my pic.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I dusted/trimmed my ends yesterday. Took off 1/4 to 1/2 inch. Definitely want to stop any future breakage in its tracks. I also used Giovanni's Nutrafix to give my hair some protein and did an overnight DC with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner. Will style today and make sure I seal my ends well.



Yes, I did the same thing. I cut off about 1/2-3/4 inch. Now I'm keeping them moisturised with leave in conditioner and sealing with shea butter. I want to give myself a protein treatment too next week. I usually don't wash my hair for 2 weeks after I give myself a touchup because I'm trying to recapture the moisture lost. My hair seems to be doing so much better since I stopped using moisturising spray. Now I use neutrogena silk leave in and will pay attention to how my hair responds to it. Anyhow, I'm trying to stay focus. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Do you wash your hair every 3 days while in mini twists? The reason I ask is because I don't know if your remember LadyP who grew her hair from TWA to hip length in 3 years. She did her own braids and she had alot to share on this forum. You can do a search and read some of her suggestions. One thing I remembered she said was, when wearing braids be careful by not wetting hair too much whether it be cowashing, shampooing or just moisturising them. She said that when we wet them too often the cuticles lift which can lead to dryness, roughness and matting. She actually suggested that braids should be moisturised once a week and shampooed and deep conditioned once a week. She said if you follow this routine, your hair will not dry out. I'm going to follow this method when I put braids in my hair, because I always moisturised them every day. But you say, you're not experiencing any breakage and problems so your method may work for you.
> 
> Patience is necessary, but it's also quite motivating when you see how your hair is responding to your good techniques and products because you experience growth. I remember when I first got braids, everytime I took them out every 2 months, I saw growth and I was not moisturising, shampooing, dc, nothing when my hair was in braids. My hair was strong and healthy. When I put braids back in my hair, I'm going to try LadyP's method because I believe low manipulation seems like it's also the key to growth and retaining it. But what works for one, may not work for another. We just need to be the judge and see how our hair responds. I want to try dumb blond reconstructor. How often do you use it?



Ah Thankyou I knew you'd come through. You and LadyP are right. The reason i cowash so often is because whilst my hair isn't breaking it feels dry and rough. All the time. I realised why (I'm kicking myself) 

Its simple
 i wasn't using enough product. i was being a bit stingy with it. I have a fear of looking greasy. I ran down to the hair shop this afternoon. and bought hawaiian silky dry look gel activator. I #Slathered# it on until my wet hair is saturated and seal it with sunflower oil. This is the first time my hair has been truly moisturised in a loooong time. I think it's possible for me to go a week without washing without getting dry hair. I got caught up in the length thing. Now i feel assured my hair is juicy and moisturised i can forget about it and wait for the length. the only thing is i have that nasty clammy glycerin feeling to my hair but you can't win them all 

the tigi dumb blonde. I use it once a week, when i feel like a protein treat. The results are very similar to  aphogee 2min. the ingredients of tigi are ever so sliiiighty better as it has more  types of protein although Aphogee has more keratin whilst tigi has more wheat protein.
 They both have that fake tropical smell but tigi smells like strongly of caramelised pineapples. It's much thicker than aphogee too and has a consistency of cake batter (really thick). erm.... what else. oh it comes with a pump which i only just realised how much i love that. 

basically it's a great conditioner that gives good results. I like it, but could do without it as long as i have aphogee 2min.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Getting a little more organized a day at a time.
1. I have my Britta water pitcher on my desk at work and now it is easy to get my water in.

2. I have my Britta pitcher at home and a container of water upstairs on my dresser looking refreshing. So ready to go with that as well.

3. I put my vitamins in a clear sugar dish on my bathroom sink with water so I can take my vitamins right after I brush my teeth in the morning. I have a 7 day vitamin holder all ready to go so I can replace the vitamins in the dish every morning.

4. Applying my 4 Naturals Hair Treatment Daily and my NJoy naturals weekly before my DC.

5. Started walking again this afternoon even though it is hot.

6. Have my fruit cut up and ready to go for my smoothies in the morning.

7. My ends are freshly dusted and sealed.

I am ready to get back in the game 

Will look at the list to see what else I want to add this week.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hiya ladies.

I need to have a truth moment.

I really do NOT like styling my natural hair. 

But I love when I do it and it looks so big and fluffy but it seems like I just don't have the patience to do the simplest of styles, like even a twistout. Everything seems to take soooooo loong! So basically, I do everything on wash day and keep it under a satin bonnet and scarf for the rest of the week until the next wash day.

I mean yeah, my hair is still uber healthy, my hair doesn't care if it sees the light of day. lol But I feel so.....style-less. I used to love doing my hair and now it just makes me mad to think about having to do a style of some sort. I don't even do my favorite style much anymore: braidouts!

I've had people ask me so much why I always wear my same headwraps, it's not even that I just bun it all the time, my hair is literally covered up ALL THE TIME. Someone said I could be muslim or rastafarian cause I'm always covered up. lol!

Man, but I still want to get to WL stretched. Ain't that some mess? With this routine I'm sure I can get there....but I feel so....I don't know. Drab.

Sorry, just venting a bit.*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Ah Thankyou I knew you'd come through. You and LadyP are right. The reason i cowash so often is because whilst my hair isn't breaking it feels dry and rough. All the time. I realised why (I'm kicking myself)
> 
> Its simple
> i wasn't using enough product. i was being a bit stingy with it. I have a fear of looking greasy. I ran down to the hair shop this afternoon. and bought hawaiian silky dry look gel activator. I #Slathered# it on until my wet hair is saturated and seal it with sunflower oil. This is the first time my hair has been truly moisturised in a loooong time. I think it's possible for me to go a week without washing without getting dry hair. I got caught up in the length thing. Now i feel assured my hair is juicy and moisturised i can forget about it and wait for the length. the only thing is i have that nasty clammy glycerin feeling to my hair but you can't win them all
> ...



Thanks for sharing your review of dumb blonde. I found a recipe for using gelatin as a protein treatment. You can mix it with mayo or conditioner and I think I'm going to mix it with mayo. I will be doing this next week. 

Girl you are so right about that clammy glycerin feeling. That's why I stopped using my moisturising spray which primarily was glycerin and aloe vera juice and water and some essential oils. My hair stayed greasy and clammy. Now that I'm using neutrogena, I'm not having that problem. I also sprayed my scalp with my roobios tea/msm mix to stimulate my scalp. I keep in the refrigerator and take out and spray my scalp. It also has peppermint oil and my scalp feels soooo refreshed. Jewell stated that your scalp needs to be kept cool and I'm trying to follow her suggestion. I thought this mix was giving me eye pain and I stopped. I didn't know if it was the tea mix or my herbal hair oil I applied to my scalp. I started using tea mix again and have no problem. Anyhow, glad that your hair is responding better. Trying to find the dynamics to helping our hair respond in a positive way can be challenging, but we are all learning. Keep up the good work and stay encouraged.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Getting a little more organized a day at a time.
> 1. I have my Britta water pitcher on my desk at work and now it is easy to get my water in.
> 
> 2. I have my Britta pitcher at home and a container of water upstairs on my dresser looking refreshing. So ready to go with that as well.
> ...



Glad that this is working for you. I'm enjoying my freshly trimmed ends too and trying to preserve them by keeping them moisturised and sealed. Thanks for checking in and keeping us all on track!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hiya ladies.
> 
> I need to have a truth moment.
> 
> ...



But this happens. We get extremely tired and worn out sometimes. Give yourself this break and you will be back in the swing of things soon. I got tired of doing my hair in buns, so I'm going to be using the banana clip for styling purposes. I don't want to keep my hair scrunched in pony all the time which I believe can hinder growth. So the openess of your hair under a satin bonnet may be OK, but in this downtime period, try to reflect on any styles that you would like to try and would give you the protection as well as the least amount of time to do. This is the challenge. I know personally, I'm tired of buns, wigs, half wigs. Some months ago, I wore a bun scarf for at least 2-3 months. I hope you find a style that takes less effort and would give you more protection, but give yourself this break. It sounds like you need it and it doesn't sound like your hair is suffering from it. Just be in tune to your hair and how it is responding. We're all routing for you to achieve your goal of WL. We will all get there, just stay encouraged!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey everyone. I’m loving the slantboard way more than the headstand. I lay on the slantboard every PM for about 15 minutes. It’s very relaxing and I sleep like a baby. It’s just as effective as the headstand in getting the blood to the scalp.

I will be giving myself a protein treatment on Sunday/Monday. Sunday evening into Monday will be dedicated to doing my hair which will include a henna treatment. I reinforce the integrity of my hair strands by doing a protein treatment first, sitting under dryer for 30 minutes, and then doing a henna treatment overnight. I love my pumpkin conditioner because it’s very moisturizing so Monday AM I will be using that after rinsing out henna. Then I want to spend a few minutes experimenting with styles using my banana clip. Does anyone know if shea butter thickens the hair? This is something I’ve added to my regime, but I will be using it sparingly because it’s way tooo heavy for my fine strands. I’m also going to give Profectiv Growth lotion a try because I want to use something daily to keep my hair strong.  My regime seems to be consistent, and the only new products I’m trying is shea butter, Neutrogena leave in and now Profectiv growth lotion. I will be on a hiatus for few days, so I won't be checking in until sometime next week. In the meantime, stay positive and keep focused and encouraged as we work together to achieve this goal. Talk with you soon!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I just ordered a full lace wig with a silk top tonight. I'm so excited! This will be my first full lace wig. I will be wearing it starting in August after I take my current twists out.


----------



## nyunyu (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hey everyone. I’m loving the slantboard way more than the headstand. I lay on the slantboard every PM for about 15 minutes. It’s very relaxing and I sleep like a baby. It’s just as effective as the headstand in getting the blood to the scalp.
> 
> I will be giving myself a protein treatment on Sunday/Monday. Sunday evening into Monday will be dedicated to doing my hair which will include a henna treatment. I reinforce the integrity of my hair strands by doing a protein treatment first, sitting under dryer for 30 minutes, and then doing a henna treatment overnight. I love my pumpkin conditioner because it’s very moisturizing so Monday AM I will be using that after rinsing out henna. Then I want to spend a few minutes experimenting with styles using my banana clip. Does anyone know if shea butter thickens the hair? This is something I’ve added to my regime, but I will be using it sparingly because it’s way tooo heavy for my fine strands. I’m also going to give Profectiv Growth lotion a try because I want to use something daily to keep my hair strong.  My regime seems to be consistent, and the only new products I’m trying is shea butter, Neutrogena leave in and now Profectiv growth lotion. I will be on a hiatus for few days, so I won't be checking in until sometime next week. In the meantime, stay positive and keep focused and encouraged as we work together to achieve this goal. Talk with you soon!



Heyah girlie! Just wanted to add my 2cents with respect to the profective growth lotion, I looooove it. I use it daily and I seal with a tiny bit of protective hair growth oil or I use grapeseed/sweet almond oil to seal. My hair feels o soft in the am afterwards.
I have FINe strands too, sigh, and I'm 4b, maybe a tiny bit of a 4a patch at the back. I've never tried henna though, I'm scared, lol, so let us know how it goes! Bon chance!


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> But this happens. We get extremely tired and worn out sometimes. Give yourself this break and you will be back in the swing of things soon. I got tired of doing my hair in buns, so I'm going to be using the banana clip for styling purposes. I don't want to keep my hair scrunched in pony all the time which I believe can hinder growth. So the openess of your hair under a satin bonnet may be OK, but in this downtime period, try to reflect on any styles that you would like to try and would give you the protection as well as the least amount of time to do. This is the challenge. I know personally, I'm tired of buns, wigs, half wigs. Some months ago, I wore a bun scarf for at least 2-3 months. I hope you find a style that takes less effort and would give you more protection, but give yourself this break. It sounds like you need it and it doesn't sound like your hair is suffering from it. Just be in tune to your hair and how it is responding. We're all routing for you to achieve your goal of WL. We will all get there, just stay encouraged!


 

*Thanks fancypants007. If anything my hair is definitely NOT suffering from this laziness. lol I actually think I'm probably coming out of the BSL range and into the MBL territory. Like I said before, I'm not doing any official length checks so I don't know for sure but I'm glad my retention isn't being hindered. I just feel like sometimes I LIVE with that satin bonnet and black scarf. lol*

*I think I have found something that will work. Doing naptural85's method of stretching twists. After my wash day (which I've now cut down to under 2 hours!!!) I stretched 8 twists on my head and bobby pinned them down after moisturizing and sealing. And now I'm just letting it airdry without having a bonnet or scarf covering it. But right before bed I will cover it and hope it will be dry in the morning. This isn't exactly "protective" yet but I'm thinking about just trying to find some easy roll, tuck, and pin styles that doesn't require me making so much committment.*

*At least with the stretching twist routine I'll technically always have a "style" which was my main thing. Cause I was seriously starting to look like Celie from the Color Purple.*


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I just ordered a full lace wig with a silk top tonight. I'm so excited! This will be my first full lace wig. I will be wearing it starting in August after I take my current twists out.


 
*Oooh! I wanna see!! *


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

This thread reminded me to take my vitamins today. 
I washed last night and put on the diluted NJoy Growth Oil before I put on my DC. I did an overnight DC. Then before styling today I applied the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment to my scalp. I added biotin back to my regiment but I am only doing 1000mcg or 2000 mcg. I'm done with megadoses. I will see how the smaller doses work. And I have cut out the daily coffee. I will allow myself some coffee on weekends or when I go out to eat. 

Next week I will try to add exercise back into the mix.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

i've not washed my hair for a week now. This is the longest i've been in about a year without washing my hair. I haven't remoisturised it either since wash day :O ! It's fine, moisturised, No itchies. I reckon i could probably go another week without washing but I went swimming in a river yesterday and i have a mental picture of all sorts in my hair. 
I'm prepooing with vatika oil (It makes my hair hard if i leave it in) with a shower cap on top. I'll shampoo DC and LOC tomorrow and i'll be good for another week. I think i'm going to try and go for 10 days.  How are you all


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> This thread reminded me to take my vitamins today.
> I washed last night and put on the diluted NJoy Growth Oil before I put on my DC. I did an overnight DC. Then before styling today I applied the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment to my scalp. I added biotin back to my regiment but I am only doing 1000mcg or 2000 mcg. I'm done with megadoses. I will see how the smaller doses work. And I have cut out the daily coffee. I will allow myself some coffee on weekends or when I go out to eat.
> 
> Next week I will try to add exercise back into the mix.



I swear to god cutting out coffee changed my life. it helped with my anxiety, my eczema, my concentration, stabilised my sleep patterns. It's one of the best things i did for myself. at first i was grumpy and mean. but after two years, i will never touch the stuff. It just doesn't agree with some ppl. how are you finding it?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I swear to god cutting out coffee changed my life. it helped with my anxiety, my eczema, my concentration, stabilised my sleep patterns. It's one of the best things i did for myself. at first i was grumpy and mean. but after two years, i will never touch the stuff. It just doesn't agree with some ppl. how are you finding it?


 
 I can't say it is life changing. It sounds like you really needed that change.  I do think that drinking too much coffee affects my hormones which then causes me to have issues with my cycle. That is enough reason for me. I have relegated coffee to some weekends, when I have breakfast out and when I travel. I think my body can handle it in small doses. I am going to try some roobis tea to see if that is a good replacement.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> This thread reminded me to take my vitamins today.
> I washed last night and put on the diluted NJoy Growth Oil before I put on my DC. I did an overnight DC. Then before styling today I applied the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment to my scalp. I added biotin back to my regiment but I am only doing 1000mcg or 2000 mcg. I'm done with megadoses. I will see how the smaller doses work. And I have cut out the daily coffee. I will allow myself some coffee on weekends or when I go out to eat.
> 
> *Next week I will try to add exercise back into the mix*.


 

*Me to! I keep trying to find the motivation to do it and get back into the groove but it seems like that tank is completely out of gas. I know I need it, it makes me feel better and more energetic...somebody come over and press this play button on my VCR!!!*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I just ordered a full lace wig with a silk top tonight. I'm so excited! This will be my first full lace wig. I will be wearing it starting in August after I take my current twists out.



I would love to see a pic of it. I ordered a lace wig and paid a good price for it, but it was way tooo much hair for me and I didn't know how to trim it down. I have to admit they have some very nice ones out there and I have been tempted to buy another, but have not done so yet. I understand they can be very light and airy.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Heyah girlie! Just wanted to add my 2cents with respect to the profective growth lotion, I looooove it. I use it daily and I seal with a tiny bit of protective hair growth oil or I use grapeseed/sweet almond oil to seal. My hair feels o soft in the am afterwards.
> I have FINe strands too, sigh, and I'm 4b, maybe a tiny bit of a 4a patch at the back. I've never tried henna though, I'm scared, lol, so let us know how it goes! Bon chance!



As I was posting, I changed my mind just that quick. Instead of getting profectiv growth lotion, I purchased Shea Moisture Yucca and Babob Thickening Milk. I just tried it yesterday. Hopefully it will do what I want, but thank you for the review on the profectiv growth lotion. 

I love henna. I actually do either a henna treatment which I leave in overnight, or a henna gloss which is mixed with conditioner. Both gives a stain to your hair. I was away for the weekend and I didn't have time to do a complete henna treatment because the dye has to release at least 4-5 hours with the brand I have. I had some henna gloss stored in the freezer, (yes you can freeze henna) so I opted to do it instead. I did everything yesterday because I was off from work, and it turned out beautifully. I now do indigo over my henna for about an hour because I don't like the vibrant orange color it turns the little bit of gray I have around my hairline. The indigo makes my hair a burgundy brown black. I love it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Thanks fancypants007. If anything my hair is definitely NOT suffering from this laziness. lol I actually think I'm probably coming out of the BSL range and into the MBL territory. Like I said before, I'm not doing any official length checks so I don't know for sure but I'm glad my retention isn't being hindered. I just feel like sometimes I LIVE with that satin bonnet and black scarf. lol*
> 
> *I think I have found something that will work. Doing naptural85's method of stretching twists. After my wash day (which I've now cut down to under 2 hours!!!) I stretched 8 twists on my head and bobby pinned them down after moisturizing and sealing. And now I'm just letting it airdry without having a bonnet or scarf covering it. But right before bed I will cover it and hope it will be dry in the morning. This isn't exactly "protective" yet but I'm thinking about just trying to find some easy roll, tuck, and pin styles that doesn't require me making so much committment.*
> 
> *At least with the stretching twist routine I'll technically always have a "style" which was my main thing. Cause I was seriously starting to look like Celie from the Color Purple.*



That's just it, we have to find out what works best for it whether it be product or style. I was thinking about constantly keeping my hair in a pony 7 days a week and on workdays, 8 hours a day. I thought this could possibly be hindering my growth. This is why I decided to try something different in the way of styling, but still will protect my hair. I'm sure there are plenty of youtube videos of styles you can easily roll and tuck. I saw one with a banana clip and I also saw one with flat twists or 2 strand twist in  the front and the back in banana clip with ends pinned under. I have to experiment to see what style I come up with, at the same time looks attractive. I'm glad to hear about your progress and your hair is seeking out the waters in  the MBL range. Continue to do what you're doing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> This thread reminded me to take my vitamins today.
> I washed last night and put on the diluted NJoy Growth Oil before I put on my DC. I did an overnight DC. Then before styling today I applied the 4 Naturals Hair Treatment to my scalp. I added biotin back to my regiment but I am only doing 1000mcg or 2000 mcg. I'm done with megadoses. I will see how the smaller doses work. And I have cut out the daily coffee. I will allow myself some coffee on weekends or when I go out to eat.
> 
> Next week I will try to add exercise back into the mix.



Sounds good FaithVA. Slowly but surely we will get there. I'm still having a good time with my diluted MTG. I try to cleanse my scalp though every AM with my scalp cleanser to keep those follicles open because I'm constantly reminded that MTG has mineral oil, but it definitely gives growth. 

I noticed that my breakouts have slowed down. Perhaps the megadoses caused your breakouts. See how this reduced amount works for you, afterall they say that biotin is supposedly a very good supplement that increases and strengths your hair. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> i've not washed my hair for a week now. This is the longest i've been in about a year without washing my hair. I haven't remoisturised it either since wash day :O ! It's fine, moisturised, No itchies. I reckon i could probably go another week without washing but I went swimming in a river yesterday and i have a mental picture of all sorts in my hair.
> I'm prepooing with vatika oil (It makes my hair hard if i leave it in) with a shower cap on top. I'll shampoo DC and LOC tomorrow and i'll be good for another week. I think i'm going to try and go for 10 days.  How are you all



Girl, I got stuck on swimming in a river..... it reminded me of my childhood days. Sometimes just leaving our hair alone can be the best thing. If your hair is still moisturised, then that's good, right! I know some long hair ladies, do not wash their hair for 14-21 days. We need to do what is best for us.

I was actually off track for a few days last week because I was out of town, but I'm back on track now. Keep doing what you're doing to help us all stay postive and encouraged.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Me to! I keep trying to find the motivation to do it and get back into the groove but it seems like that tank is completely out of gas. I know I need it, it makes me feel better and more energetic...somebody come over and press this play button on my VCR!!!*



I know what you mean. What has helped me is doing exercise in small doses. I purchased sometime ago a mini trampoline which I use off and on. Well I also purchased sometime ago a program called jumpstart using a ropeless jump rope. I actually do this program jumping on my mini trampoline which helps my legs/joints. The DVD has 4-5 workout programs the shortest being 10 minutes and the longest being 35 minutes. I do the 15 minutes and I'm sweating like a sweathog. I try to do it at least 4-5 times a week, and then i do callanetics for strength which is 1 hour and I do it 2 times a week. When I think of my exercise and I know I only need 15 minutes, it helps to motivate me to do it. Maybe you can find an effective workout that you can do in a little bit of time which can encourage you to do it. I believe that some of my good hair growth came as a result of aerobic workouts that increased blood flow. I know some people walk, but I just can't get into walking even though they say it's one of the best forms of exercise. Just try to find a program that can help you stay consistent and that you enjoy.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;18765787[/USER]]Sounds good FaithVA. Slowly but surely we will get there. I'm still having a good time with my diluted MTG. I try to cleanse my scalp though every AM with my scalp cleanser to keep those follicles open because I'm constantly reminded that MTG has mineral oil, but it definitely gives growth.
> 
> I noticed that my breakouts have slowed down. Perhaps the megadoses caused your breakouts. See how this reduced amount works for you, afterall they say that biotin is supposedly a very good supplement that increases and strengths your hair. Hope it works out for you.



What are you cleansing your scalp with?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> What are you cleansing your scalp with?



I posted it here a few weeks ago in this thread. I was googling for something to cleanse scalp only and I found this one that I like. It's called Rosy Scalp Cleanser. If you do a search or if you want to go back a few pages you will find it. I will be making some more tonight and I use it every day to keep my scalp cleanse and my follicles clear. You can feel it tingling.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> What are you cleansing your scalp with?



FaithVA, I'm sorry, nothing is easy. I tried doing a search and it just took me to the beginning of this thread and there are way tooo many pages to be searching for this cleanser. Here is the link to this recipe. I hope you enjoy it!
http://africano-yahya.livejournal.com/24671.html


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, I am back and ready to get back into the swing of things. I didn't do much of anything last week. I went to a special convention and decided to wear a half wig during that time and I left my hair alone for most of 4 days. Yesterday, I put myself back on track. I washed my hair using the Shikakai cowash mix where I used EDEN BodyWorks All Natural Coconut Shea CoWash. I mixed together, added coconut oil and peppermint eo and my hair loved it. I then gave myself a gelatin protein treatment, sit under dryer for 30-40 minutes and followed up with henna gloss. I moisturised afterwards with my pumpkin conditioner and my hair was happy. I will try experimenting with styling techniques using my banana clip tonight when I get home. I'm loving my hair ends since I trimmed them, and just trying to keep them moisturised. This month is almost over, on to the next month.

I had my green drink mixed with my regular supplements, I want to add more protein to my regime. Does anyone know of a good protein drink that doesn't add weight. I'm not trying to bulk up or get fat. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm back to my exercising, oiling scalp, moistursing hair etc. I'm using a new product Shea Moisture Yucca and Babob hair thickening milk because I want a daily strenghening agent as well as moisture. I started using shea butter ever so slightly to seal in moisture. My fine strands can't afford to be weighed down. I hope everyone else is doing fine and sticking to their regime or putting themselves back on track so we can all accomplish this goal together. Let's all stay motivated and encouraged by being consistent and our efforts will be rewarded in the end. I believe this, I hope you do too!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> FaithVA, I'm sorry, nothing is easy. I tried doing a search and it just took me to the beginning of this thread and there are way tooo many pages to be searching for this cleanser. Here is the link to this recipe. I hope you enjoy it!
> http://africano-yahya.livejournal.com/24671.html



Thank you. If I can ever get my twists to last I want to have something to cleanse my scalp.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Oooh! I wanna see!! *


 
I will definitely be taking pics once I get it all styled and ready to wear out. So look out for pics maybe this weekend!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Changing my protective style from Marley twists to wigs. Gona use Lady P's regimen and a few growth aids to help. Hoping to make APL by end of August. I'm about an inch away right now.


----------



## mccray689 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've been kind of absent from this thread but I'm ready now! Finals are over and I have 5 weeks until I start school again. I'm going to try to get a schedule going before I get back to school.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I will definitely be taking pics once I get it all styled and ready to wear out. So look out for pics maybe this weekend!



Keeping my eyes open!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Changing my protective style from Marley twists to wigs. Gona use Lady P's regimen and a few growth aids to help. Hoping to make APL by end of August. I'm about an inch away right now.



I will be putting braids in my hair around the second week in August and I too will be using LadyP's methods. I'm hoping for some serious hair growth during the low manipulation periods when I'm in braids. We're hoping that you achieve that goal too!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



mccray689 said:


> I've been kind of absent from this thread but I'm ready now! Finals are over and I have 5 weeks until I start school again. I'm going to try to get a schedule going before I get back to school.



Glad to have you check in. Finding a regime is key and sticking to it is what brings results. Hope you find a schedule that works for you before the school year starts.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey ladies!!! I haven't posted in here in a long time but I still lurk. I been having my hair in senagalese twists for the past month and I love not having to do too much to my hair. I oil my scalp and keep my braids moisturized when needed. And when I take them down I will be 6 mo post relaxer and ready to finally texlax again. I'm hoping to be a lot closer to BSL than I was pre braids!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey ladies!!! I haven't posted in here in a long time but I still lurk. I been having my hair in senagalese twists for the past month and I love not having to do too much to my hair. I oil my scalp and keep my braids moisturized when needed. And when I take them down I will be 6 mo post relaxer and ready to finally texlax again. I'm hoping to be a lot closer to BSL than I was pre braids!



Thanks for checking in. I know we get busy but it's nice to know that we are still on the challenge. Oiling my scalp and moisturising my hair is two of the most consistent things I do. I'm trying some new products so I'm anxious to see how my hair responds to it. Low manipulation is good but sometimes I like dealing with my hair too. Hoping that you are closer to BSL if not BSL after you texlax.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, just wanted to give a review on the Shea Moisture Yucca and Babob hair growth thickening milk. I have been using it daily as a strenghtening agent and  then I follow up with my neutrogena silk leave in and I have to say, I'm loving it! I'm so impressed I also got the yucca hair masque to try it out. I'm always doing research and googling trying to find recipes, products, that will help me not so much growing my hair because that will happen, but retaining my growth. The 3 basic components are: Moisture, Protection, and Strength. I wasn't really strenghtening my hair which could be the reason why I wasn't retaining my hair length. Anyhow, I'm experimenting to see if these products will help. The yucca masque is supposed to be anti-breakage and I'm planning on mixing it with my henna as a henna gloss to reinforce the integrity of my hair strands. I will only be doing this twice a month and my eyes will be wide open because I don't want protein overload either. I'm kinda excited about this new adventure with these hair products because I'm really impressed with the hair growth milk.

I'm loving also my green drink mixed with all my supplements. I seemingly have so much energy lately. I don't get tired as much. I'm still trying to stay consistent with exercise, water intake, inversion laying on slantboard, etc. Can you tell I'm determined to make the most of this challenge, and I hope you are too.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

How often is everyone doing inversion? I read that it's best to do it for about 1 week out of every month so that is what I have been doing. How about you ladies?
BTW I received my wig. I LOVE it! I just need to get it styled and then I will be posting pics. Hopefully soon!


----------



## schely10 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am just joining today, but I started my hhj 4/17/13.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hi all..... checking in.  
I am cowashing 4x5times a week
pre poo and DC every week
I am using John Frieda leave in conditioning spray followed by cantu shea butter leave in conditioning repair cream.  I seal with Njoy's moisture seal ( I won second prize on her facebook giveaway
I use eco styler gel and texture it my way keep it curly cream.
I am also baggying about 5 times a week and I am exercising about 4-5 times a week. I have to work on my water intake though. I feel I should be drinking more water.  I am also in the vitamin challenge.
I am hoping all this hard work will pay off.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

thanks for the review of the Shea moisture Yucca line fancypants007. I have the retention and restorative line which I love and was planning to try this one.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Totally babied my hair today. After washing and DCing I slathered it (in braid sections) with Aussie moist DC, followed by Carol's daughter Monoi oil and the sealing then Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair butter. Then I French braided the small individuals flat to my head in two braids. Right now I have a plastic cap on my head, just applied NJoy's growth oil. Hoping to leave my hair like this until end of August without redoing the braids. We'll see...


----------



## polished07 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey ladies Id love to join this challenge! Im about 2.5-3 inches to bsl and 5.5-6 inches to WSL Id love to make BSL by Dec and MBL by my wedding in June 2014 and WSL by Dec of 2014  

Current Length: APL
Goal: mini goal all over BSL/ Final WSL layers 
Starting Pic:


----------



## nyunyu (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



polished07 said:


> Hey ladies Id love to join this challenge! Im about 2.5-3 inches to bsl and 5.5-6 inches to WSL Id love to make BSL by Dec and MBL by my wedding in June 2014 and WSL by Dec of 2014
> 
> Current Length: APL
> Goal: mini goal all over BSL/ Final WSL layers
> Starting Pic:



Girlie, I'm the exact same distance as u r form both BSL and WL, good luck to us both, I'd love to be BSL by Christmas too!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> How often is everyone doing inversion? I read that it's best to do it for about 1 week out of every month so that is what I have been doing. How about you ladies?
> BTW I received my wig. I LOVE it! I just need to get it styled and then I will be posting pics. Hopefully soon!



I lay on my slantboard (inversion) M-F for 15 minutes. It is sooooo relaxing. I like it better than the headstand.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



schely10 said:


> I am just joining today, but I started my hhj 4/17/13.



Welcome! We are glad to have you. Please share any tips, recipes, reviews of products so we can all stay encouraged. Working together as a team and being supportive helps to keep us all on track and focused. We are all trying to reach this goal if not a goal of just gaining more inches by next year. Welcome again.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kennylee2013 said:


> Hi all..... checking in.
> I am cowashing 4x5times a week
> pre poo and DC every week
> I am using John Frieda leave in conditioning spray followed by cantu shea butter leave in conditioning repair cream.  I seal with Njoy's moisture seal ( I won second prize on her facebook giveaway
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Your efforts will pay off. What we have to be mineful of, is how our hair is responding. Obviously your hair must like cowashes, because you do so frequently. I try to pay attention to how my hair feels after a product, the amount of shedding I get, and the overall appearance of my hair. I stopped using my moisturising spray but now I'm using a creamy water-base moisturiser. I've noticed that my hair is responding sooo much better. This is what I'm saying. If you hair likes, and we're putting forth the effort to take supplements, exercising, etc., we will have increase inches over the months ahead. So think positive, which is why I said, your efforts will pay off. Stay focused and encouraged.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kennylee2013 said:


> thanks for the review of the Shea moisture Yucca line fancypants007. I have the retention and restorative line which I love and was planning to try this one.



These products seem to be off the chain. It's still early to say, but I'm loving my results so far! I ordered these products and imagine my surprise when I went to my local Walmart and there they were. I purchased the Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus hold and shine spray. I'm trying a new style and just want a little bit of hold. I will let you know what I think.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Totally babied my hair today. After washing and DCing I slathered it (in braid sections) with Aussie moist DC, followed by Carol's daughter Monoi oil and the sealing then Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair butter. Then I French braided the small individuals flat to my head in two braids. Right now I have a plastic cap on my head, just applied NJoy's growth oil. Hoping to leave my hair like this until end of August without redoing the braids. We'll see...



Sounds very nice..... thoroughly moisturised and leaving it alone will lead to more inches.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



polished07 said:


> Hey ladies Id love to join this challenge! Im about 2.5-3 inches to bsl and 5.5-6 inches to WSL Id love to make BSL by Dec and MBL by my wedding in June 2014 and WSL by Dec of 2014
> 
> Current Length: APL
> Goal: mini goal all over BSL/ Final WSL layers
> Starting Pic:



Please join, we would love to have you. We all have the goal to increase inches whether it be 12 inches or less, we want to achieve as much as we can by next year. Please share any tips, recipes, reviews with us. Welcome again!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Girlie, I'm the exact same distance as u r form both BSL and WL, good luck to us both, I'd love to be BSL by Christmas too!



I strongly believe that if you do your part, putting forth effort to achieve goal, then have faith you will succeed. Stay consistent.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I hope everyone is doing fine and staying consistent with their regimes. You might remember I was asking for suggestions regarding protein powder; well I was in my local Walmart and found one by SixStar Instant Protein Smoothie. It's plant based protein with greens. I tried this morning mixed with my other supplements, green drink, msm, collagen powder, etc. and it taste a little chalky. It only has 120 calories 2g fat and 15g of protein which is what I was looking for. I'm not so consistent with eating my tuna, so this will help supplement my protein intake. 

I also ran across a youtuber and she demonstrated her protective style using the Scrunii stretch hair comb. I thought the teeth on these things would not be hair friendly, but they are. I twisted my hair into french twist added some synthetic hair for bulk and secured with stretch hair comb. The one I picked up in Walmarts was medium and I think I need a large but it worked perfectly. I just need to get better at styling the front. I put 4 flat twists in the front, but I have to experiment a little bit more with the front. I'm liking the idea of not putting hair in ponytail which I believe could hinder my hair growth. I moisturise and seal my ends every PM and they still are looking very nice. I'm trying to stay consistent with doing exercises, taking supplements, oiling scap with sulfur mix, moisturising hair and sealing with oil, doing inversions, etc. I sometimes find I have to work more on my thinking because I start to doubt, but I readjust my thinking and start saying to myself, your hair will grow longer, your hair will grow longer.... which puts me back in a positive frame of mind. We are working together in a united effort to achieve this goal so continue to stay positive and consistent.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I hope everyone is doing fine and staying consistent with their regimes. You might remember I was asking for suggestions regarding protein powder; well I was in my local Walmart and found one by SixStar Instant Protein Smoothie. It's plant based protein with greens. I tried this morning mixed with my other supplements, green drink, msm, collagen powder, etc. and it taste a little chalky. It only has 120 calories 2g fat and 15g of protein which is what I was looking for. I'm not so consistent with eating my tuna, so this will help supplement my protein intake.
> 
> I also ran across a youtuber and she demonstrated her protective style using the Scrunii stretch hair comb. I thought the teeth on these things would not be hair friendly, but they are. I twisted my hair into french twist added some synthetic hair for bulk and secured with stretch hair comb. The one I picked up in Walmarts was medium and I think I need a large but it worked perfectly. I just need to get better at styling the front. I put 4 flat twists in the front, but I have to experiment a little bit more with the front. I'm liking the idea of not putting hair in ponytail which I believe could hinder my hair growth. I moisturise and seal my ends every PM and they still are looking very nice. I'm trying to stay consistent with doing exercises, taking supplements, oiling scap with sulfur mix, moisturising hair and sealing with oil, doing inversions, etc. I sometimes find I have to work more on my thinking because I start to doubt, but I readjust my thinking and start saying to myself, your hair will grow longer, your hair will grow longer.... which puts me back in a positive frame of mind. We are working together in a united effort to achieve this goal so continue to stay positive and consistent.


 
Do you remember the name of the youtuber you copied? I like the sound of that!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Do you remember the name of the youtuber you copied? I like the sound of that!



Yes I do remember because I document everything in my personal hair journal. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEJpJNKpTCM

I like this gadget but I feel I need a bigger one so I ordered a large one from ebay. I have the medium in my hair now as we speak. This is the banana clip will be my go to style until I put cornroll braids in my hair around the end of August. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks fancypants007. I'll give this style a try in between wearing my wig. Which I still need to style and take pics of! I've had a busy last couple weekends...2 funerals of close friends so I've been helping out the families  Anywho, I will try to take care of that this weekend. I have been wearing an old lace front that really needs to be laid to rest  but with clever styling it looks good. I braided my hair up on Saturday and I'm hoping to keep these same braids in through August. Trying to not touch my hair too much. Also made a small change to my reggie. Going to try co-washing only and not using shampoo except every 6-8 weeks when I give myself a protein treatment. Seems like a lot of ladies notice significant changes once they cut out shampoo. So I will give it a try.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 30, 2013)

! I'm still here, just was on holiday for two fabulous weeks. My routine is still in place and things are going well. I'm in a half wig at the moment and enjoying a different look.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks fancypants007. I'll give this style a try in between wearing my wig. Which I still need to style and take pics of! I've had a busy last couple weekends...2 funerals of close friends so I've been helping out the families  Anywho, I will try to take care of that this weekend. I have been wearing an old lace front that really needs to be laid to rest  but with clever styling it looks good. I braided my hair up on Saturday and I'm hoping to keep these same braids in through August. Trying to not touch my hair too much. Also made a small change to my reggie. Going to try co-washing only and not using shampoo except every 6-8 weeks when I give myself a protein treatment. Seems like a lot of ladies notice significant changes once they cut out shampoo. So I will give it a try.



Yes, I love this style but I have to experiment more with my front. Right now I'm sporting flat twists which also looks good. I'm noticing some improvements in my hair since I stopped spraying it with my moisturising spray. I think I was opening the cuticles everytime I did it and my hair just didn't like it. We have to make those tweaks to our regime at times. Not using shampoo sounds good. I use Shikakai cowash as my shampoo but I use it every other week. I will be doing a cowash tonight.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> ! I'm still here, just was on holiday for two fabulous weeks. My routine is still in place and things are going well. I'm in a half wig at the moment and enjoying a different look.



Glad that you checked in. I'm still on track and hope everyone else is too! I made some changes to my regime and keeping my eyes open and hoping for the best. I sported a half wig when I went out of town and I tell you it was the best. I didn't have to deal with my hair, just slap on that wig. Comes in handy, but I'm back to wearing my own hair, trying to find protective styles that are attractive.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello ladies. Hope you're well.
I just wanted to check in with you. My hairs in medium twists that I wear pinned up or in a bun. That's it. Drinking water regularly and taking vitamins occasionally. Apart from that no news. Oh I really want to try crochet braids in sept for my birthday.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*fancypants007, sounds good. I gotta practice my french rolling techniques too, I think that'll help with my style-laziness. lol*



*But I wasn't too lazy to install this funky set of yarn braids that I really REALLY love! I love the colors and the size and everything! My hair is nice and moisturized and all set to be left alone for a good month (possibly more cause I really REALLY love these braids). I should do colorful highlights like this more often. *


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hello ladies. Hope you're well.
> I just wanted to check in with you. My hairs in medium twists that I wear pinned up or in a bun. That's it. Drinking water regularly and taking vitamins occasionally. Apart from that no news. Oh I really want to try crochet braids in sept for my birthday.



Thanks for checking in. Crochet braids are the bomb. I actually did them myself. I don't know how to cornroll, so I went to a braider and got my hair cornrolled, and then I proceeded to crochet my own hair. It turned out like I wanted and it looked good. That's one good thing about crochet braids, those things last and last. They have some pretty hair you can use now, which makes them soooo attractive. You have to post a pic when you get them done.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *fancypants007, sounds good. I gotta practice my french rolling techniques too, I think that'll help with my style-laziness. lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *But I wasn't too lazy to install this funky set of yarn braids that I really REALLY love! I love the colors and the size and everything! My hair is nice and moisturized and all set to be left alone for a good month (possibly more cause I really REALLY love these braids). I should do colorful highlights like this more often. *



You are sooo right! I can't twist and roll for nothing, but I manage to put it into a twist of some sort. I just have to practice some more. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around yarn braids/twists. I love how your shirt/top matches the colors in your hair. I'm thinking about going to a braider at the end of August to get cornrolls put in, but I'm a little unsure because some of these braiders are sooo rough on your hair which is why I learned how to do my own braids, but I just can't cornroll. Maybe I can  try to find a gentle braider that will cornroll my hair without the rough technique.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. Crochet braids are the bomb. I actually did them myself. I don't know how to cornroll, so I went to a braider and got my hair cornrolled, and then I proceeded to crochet my own hair. It turned out like I wanted and it looked good. That's one good thing about crochet braids, those things last and last. They have some pretty hair you can use now, which makes them soooo attractive. You have to post a pic when you get them done.



oooo I will. do you have any suggestions as to what type of hair to use?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> oooo I will. do you have any suggestions as to what type of hair to use?



Here is the link to the tutorial that helped me. This is the hair I used that she demonstrates in her video and it is sooo cute. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2hnE8XwoG4 

Also here is another tutorial using different hair. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxHN65gPOTg

You can also use kankanelon synthetic hair and blow dry and flat iron and that stuff is da bomb. It looks like your natural hair. Just google and you will find other styles people use to do crochet braids.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> You are sooo right! I can't twist and roll for nothing, but I manage to put it into a twist of some sort. I just have to practice some more. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around yarn braids/twists. I love how your shirt/top matches the colors in your hair. I'm thinking about going to a braider at the end of August to get cornrolls put in, but I'm a little unsure because some of these braiders are sooo rough on your hair which is why I learned how to do my own braids, but I just can't cornroll. Maybe I can try to find a gentle braider that will cornroll my hair without the rough technique.


 

*Thanks! I noticed the similar colors after I finished but I really love them so far!*

*Learning to cornrow is kinda rough at first, I just practiced alot doing mainly cornrows for braidouts, I watched lots of tutorials and even practiced with weave. You get better with time, I think the main thing I learned on how to make a braid *look* tight was to start with very tiny pieces in the beginning and gradually add in small bits of hair as you continue. And also make sure to keep a firm grip on the braid, not tight to cause a cramp in your fingers, but tight enough to pull the hair taut.*

*.....*
*Let me stop before I confuse you even more. *


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. Your efforts will pay off. What we have to be mineful of, is how our hair is responding. Obviously your hair must like cowashes, because you do so frequently. I try to pay attention to how my hair feels after a product, the amount of shedding I get, and the overall appearance of my hair. I stopped using my moisturising spray but now I'm using a creamy water-base moisturiser. I've noticed that my hair is responding sooo much better. This is what I'm saying. If you hair likes, and we're putting forth the effort to take supplements, exercising, etc., we will have increase inches over the months ahead. So think positive, which is why I said, your efforts will pay off. Stay focused and encouraged.



thanks for the encouragement.  My hair really likes water lol.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Thanks! I noticed the similar colors after I finished but I really love them so far!*
> 
> *Learning to cornrow is kinda rough at first, I just practiced alot doing mainly cornrows for braidouts, I watched lots of tutorials and even practiced with weave. You get better with time, I think the main thing I learned on how to make a braid *look* tight was to start with very tiny pieces in the beginning and gradually add in small bits of hair as you continue. And also make sure to keep a firm grip on the braid, not tight to cause a cramp in your fingers, but tight enough to pull the hair taut.*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the breakdown and oh how I wish I could cornrow. I'm seriously thinking about perhaps getting some crochet braids. If I get a braider to cornrow my hair, it shouldn't be that much money, and I can attach the hair myself. I was thinking of how to take care of my hair underneath crochet braids, but I don't think it will be that hard if I follow LadyP's methods. I will google and see what I can find about crochet braids maintenance. Hopefully, one day I will learn how to cornrow my hair.


----------



## candie19 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

 I can't understand it. No new growth. This everything I'm doing.....

 -LOC Method
-drinking lots of water
-castor oil on my ends daily 
-juicing
-Perfectil vitamins
-whey protein shakes daily 
-deep conditioning
-cowashing
-NJoys oil (original version) 

The only difference is that my hair isn't corn rolled during the work week. So now I'm going to buy a wig. I think.... I want it to be my last option.  I love my wash n gos but I think it's too much manipulation. Any advice would help.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> I can't understand it. No new growth. This everything I'm doing.....
> 
> -LOC Method
> -drinking lots of water
> ...



I know how you feel because I felt this way at the end of June. I measured 1.5 inches of growth, but when I took a pic, I didn't really see it which was quite discouraging. But, however, I keep looking at that pic and i think my eyes may have deceived me. Anyhow, I'm saying all of this to say that perhaps like losing weight, we sometimes hit up against what is called a plateau. It may appear that it is not growing, but technically it really is. Perhaps the low manipulation would help but the important thing is not to give up, keep doing what you're doing because it definitely is working because you got tremendous growth from your methods. I would suggest adding something new and different to jump start your hair growth much like people do to jump start their weight loss. I know that blood flow is instrumental to hair growth, so I was thinking perhaps simulating your scalp more using caffeine or cayenne pepper, or even peppermint oil. I'm going to add to my co-washes some caffeine powder that I purchased at amazon.com which is suppose to stimulate hair growth. I don't employ low manipulation methods, but I will come the end of August when I will put my hair in cornrow braids. But I did change my protective style. I felt that the ponytail bun could be stunting my hair growth, so I saw a youtube video for banana clip and scrunni stretch comb and they are working perfectly for me. Maybe changing up your protective style could also help. Others, may have other suggestions for you. Or if you want, just wait it out and see what the end of August brings. This is when we suppose to check in again. Who knows, your hair might surprise you. Hang in there!


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, another week has past, a new week begins. I washed my hair on saturday with my shikakai cowash mix, and then I hennaed my hair with sheamoisture anti-breakage mask added to the henna. I used a different kind of henna by Lush which I purchased sometime ago. I wanted to leave it on my hair for 3 hours, but my scalp itched so much I had to rinse out after 2.5 hours. I then followed up with indigo because I like the dark burgundy color, not the vibrant orange hues I get if I just henna. I left the indigo on my hair for 1 hour, and it seems like it turned my hair black. I don't see any red/burgundy hues in my hair. That henna from Lush must be very potent. It didn't say to let it sit overnight for dye to release, but I let it sit anyway. I moisturised my hair using pumpkin conditioner for 10 minutes. I added my leave in moisturisers and sealed with my oil and my hair was good to go. I had very few strands when I combed my hair, and I washed, hennaed my hair over the sink and I still had very little hair that came out. Very nice. Those SheaMoisture products are very good. I just wanted to check in. I'm still doing what I should be doing, but sometimes due to work overload, I may miss my exercising. But I try to stay focus and on point. I'm wanting, hoping, for longer hair and doing all I can to achieve it. I hope everyone else is doing fine and staying consistent. Please check in if you can, but certainly understand if you can't. Today's world is very hectic and we are sooo busy. I just want to do all I can to keep everyone motivated and inspired which is why I try to touch base with everyone at least once a week.


----------



## Mane Event (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still here! 
I finally took down my cornrows this past weekend and rebraided my hair. Still half-wiggin' it until the challenge is over. 

Not sure about length since I didn't flat iron my hair this go around (my beloved Croc Flat iron has broke after 4-5 years). Anywho, I'm still going strong with my vitamin regi which incl. - MSM, Vitamin C, B-Complex, GNC Nourishair, and I just purchased Hairfinity. 

I see the biggest difference in Skin, Hair, and Nails with MSM. My skin cells are turning over rapidly (everywhere) and I mention this because it's causing a great deal of dandruff perplexederplexed
 Dandruff was never a big problem for me but between wearing a half wig (in cornrows) - 75% of the time and vitamin supplement I'm going crazy. 

I know my skin is detoxing/shedding everywhere but my scalp is so tender


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mane Event said:


> I'm still here!
> I finally took down my cornrows this past weekend and rebraided my hair. Still half-wiggin' it until the challenge is over.
> 
> Not sure about length since I didn't flat iron my hair this go around (my beloved Croc Flat iron has broke after 4-5 years). Anywho, I'm still going strong with my vitamin regi which incl. - MSM, Vitamin C, B-Complex, GNC Nourishair, and I just purchased Hairfinity.
> ...



Thanks for checking in. I know we get busy at times and I wonder, where is everyone. I'm just happy to know that we are still plugging along. Can you see increased hair growth when you take your cornroll braids down? Cornrolls gave me so much hair growth a number of years ago and I'm hoping to get this same type of growth when I put them back in my hair around the end of August.  I'm happy to hear you are still on point with your regime. Are GNC Nourishair supplements good? I'm very good about taking my supplements 5 days a week, I've also added a protein powder shake to my regime for additional protein, but I'm slacking on protein through fish or plant sources. I found a recipe for quiche that I'm going to try substituting crabmeat for tuna. Increase blood flow through scalp massages/ inversion, protein, water and also keeping the scalp clean will help to stimulate extraordinary hair growth instead of the standard 1/2 inch a month is what I continue to keep before me. Staying positive, consistent and focus is what keeps me motivated. Ladies, f you have time, please check in to let us know how you are doing and to help keep us all motivated.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 6, 2013)

Checking in, things ARE definitely very busy but going well. This weekend I did a curlformers set that came out really cute but then realized Monday that it presented a challenge for my workout (I'm 20 weeks post and workout most days at the gym). So, I threw it in a bun and kept moving. Health is the #1 priority. Finding time to workout 6 days a week has been hard but very rewarding. The results keep me motivated. 

Though tempted to do a length check I decided against it. The weekly checking is a habit I want to break. My ends look really good, so I'll continue to check those weekly and hold off on length until the end of the month. 

New additions to my product stash (had them in the closet) are shea butter and gel...my new hair BFFs for laying down the poof and frizz of my new growth. As with everything else though a little goes a loooong way. Reading brg240 post on her transition really inspired me that this can be done! With the right care and patients  you can transition AND gain length.

Have a wonderful day all! Positivity is infectious so keep smiling!

~Calis


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies, hope you're well

Yesterday i undid my twists, detangled and hennaed using a mixture of honey, cheap conditioner and filtered water to mix, shampooed with V05 give me moisture and deep conditioned for and hour with tigi dumb blonde. Something happened between me dc and LOC with Hawaiian Silky and Vatika because the products curdled in my hair  i did another shampoo and condition and nothing really changed re: the producty residue. By that time it was 1 in the morining and i actually couldn't be asked. I brushed out as much producty residue with a soft bristle brush as i could and canerowed it back into chunky twists. (about 8 of them). When i have the energy to undo them and clarify i'll get right on that but in the mean time, my hair is soft and moisturised, and looks okay,  Its not breaking so ... shrug. 

i think i have to wash it loose to get rid of the product so i'll do it canerow by canerow The idea of detangling is too much. It'll definately be done by this weekend because i'm supposed to be going out clubbing and producty residue and UV lights do not mix lol. I don't think hawaiian silky gel activator mixes well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in, things ARE definitely very busy but going well. This weekend I did a curlformers set that came out really cute but then realized Monday that it presented a challenge for my workout (I'm 20 weeks post and workout most days at the gym). So, I threw it in a bun and kept moving. Health is the #1 priority. Finding time to workout 6 days a week has been hard but very rewarding. The results keep me motivated.
> 
> Though tempted to do a length check I decided against it. The weekly checking is a habit I want to break. My ends look really good, so I'll continue to check those weekly and hold off on length until the end of the month.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that, very encouraging. I never used the curlformers, hope to do so one day. I agree, keeping those ends on point is key to retaining length. I'm going to snip a little off the ends of my hair once a month which is new for me. I apply neutrogena silk leave in and shea butter to seal and it's working beautifully. I think I'm finally beginning to get this. I also agree about the shea butter and gel. I use this to slick down my hair when I'm doing my pony bun. I also added SheaMoisture products to my regime and I'm liking all the ones I've tried so far, SheaMoisture anti-breakage masque, and the thickening milk lotion. I'm looking forward to everyone's inches check in at end of month. Keep doing what you're doing and we will get there!


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey ladies, hope you're well
> 
> Yesterday i undid my twists, detangled and hennaed using a mixture of honey, cheap conditioner and filtered water to mix, shampooed with V05 give me moisture and deep conditioned for and hour with tigi dumb blonde. Something happened between me dc and LOC with Hawaiian Silky and Vatika because the products curdled in my hair  i did another shampoo and condition and nothing really changed re: the producty residue. By that time it was 1 in the morining and i actually couldn't be asked. I brushed out as much producty residue with a soft bristle brush as i could and canerowed it back into chunky twists. (about 8 of them). When i have the energy to undo them and clarify i'll get right on that but in the mean time, my hair is soft and moisturised, and looks okay,  Its not breaking so ... shrug.
> 
> i think i have to wash it loose to get rid of the product so i'll do it canerow by canerow The idea of detangling is too much. It'll definately be done by this weekend because i'm supposed to be going out clubbing and producty residue and UV lights do not mix lol. I don't think hawaiian silky gel activator mixes well.



Yes that could be the problem. I remember applying a conditioner and aloe vera gel mixed together to my hair one time and when I rinsed out, I had white tiny specks all over my hair. It was a mess. I've never did that again. I agree, as long as there is no breakage, I will deal with it later. I'm happy to hear that your hair is soft and moisturised from the products.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I decided to give myself jumbo marley twists the end of this month after giving myself a protein treatment. I'm going to leave them in for 2 weeks at a time. I saw a youtube video of someone who said it took her 3+ hours to do, and she had about 45 twists, then she reduced the time to 1 hour and she had about 14 twists. They are the jumbo kind and they look good on her. I was looking for a style that would take me less time to do and I could keep for about 2 weeks. This is what I'm going to do up until the end of December. I probably will put in around 25 twists. When I do them my regime is going to change drastically. I will cleanse scalp 5 days a week, oil scalp with massage every PM, moisturise twists using water and butter at least once a week and doing the GHE every PM. After coming out of twists I will do my cowash, henna gloss, pumpkin conditioner etc. Then put twists back in for another 2 weeks. I'm hoping this low manipulation period will give me some serious hair growth.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I have not been checking in for whatever reason. I sort of feel like I'm in a fog with my hair. I'm on track with my supplements. Washing and DCing my hair 1x a week. I use the 4Naturals Scalp treatment daily. It calls for 2x a day but since I can't get it on the ground anymore I just use it once a day. When I finish with it I will switch over to the NJoy Growth Oil. 

I haven't used the NJoy Growth Oil on wash day as intended because the past few weeks I have been in a rush or I have been coloring my hair. I don't like to use oils when I color my hair. 

I have just started back exercising so not consistent yet. I need to improve my diet. I need to get more sleep. And I need to get back to inversions and scalp massages. It will probably be closer to the end of August before I am consistent with any of those.

Don't think there is much going on with my hair. It is growing but not sure how much. It's not growing any faster than usual, but I'm not doing anything extra.


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for the breakdown and oh how I wish I could cornrow. I'm seriously thinking about perhaps getting some crochet braids. If I get a braider to cornrow my hair, it shouldn't be that much money, and I can attach the hair myself. I was thinking of how to take care of my hair underneath crochet braids, but I don't think it will be that hard if I follow LadyP's methods. I will google and see what I can find about crochet braids maintenance. Hopefully, one day I will learn how to cornrow my hair.


 
*Crochet braids sound great! I would get that but I don't like keeping cornrows in for so long because my scalp always gets itchy in them. Never fails! I suppose you could just make a spray and spritz your braids every night or something, maybe oil your scalp in between the braids...I don't know. lol*



fancypants007 said:


> I decided to give myself jumbo marley twists the end of this month after giving myself a protein treatment. I'm going to leave them in for 2 weeks at a time. I saw a youtube video of someone who said it took her 3+ hours to do, and she had about 45 twists, then she reduced the time to 1 hour and she had about 14 twists. They are the jumbo kind and they look good on her. I was looking for a style that would take me less time to do and I could keep for about 2 weeks. This is what I'm going to do up until the end of December. I probably will put in around 25 twists. When I do them my regime is going to change drastically. I will cleanse scalp 5 days a week, oil scalp with massage every PM, moisturise twists using water and butter at least once a week and doing the GHE every PM. After coming out of twists I will do my cowash, henna gloss, pumpkin conditioner etc. Then put twists back in for another 2 weeks. I'm hoping this low manipulation period will give me some serious hair growth.




*YES! Marley twists are very easy to install and takedown. I had like 16 of them and they lasted me a month. I would've went more but I was getting curlsick.  The only thing was after every week I had to retwist them to keep them looking fresh, but it took less than an hour so it wasn't a big deal. Your regimen sounds really good, specially the post-treatment. Pumpkin conditioner? That sounds really good! Is it a brand or something? Where do you get it?*



faithVA said:


> I have not been checking in for whatever reason. I sort of feel like I'm in a fog with my hair. I'm on track with my supplements. Washing and DCing my hair 1x a week. I use the 4Naturals Scalp treatment daily. It calls for 2x a day but since I can't get it on the ground anymore I just use it once a day. When I finish with it I will switch over to the NJoy Growth Oil.
> 
> I haven't used the NJoy Growth Oil on wash day as intended because the past few weeks I have been in a rush or I have been coloring my hair. I don't like to use oils when I color my hair.
> 
> ...


 
*Man you and I sound alot alike right now. My sleeping pattern is waaay off, and I definitely know I need to get back on my exercising and healthy eating game cause I'm really starting to see how much it helped my mood and my health overall. We'll get back on the good foot it's all about the baby steps!*


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I've been in my yarn braids for a week and a couple of days now. I've had my wash day in them and everything and booooy did I NEED it! My scalp was soooo itchy and for this to be the first week of them in was kinda different. But I think that means my hair has been growing as well. I know when I get itchies real bad, that's when the growth spurts are rolling in and it actually does look like I've got alot of growth already. My braids are starting to look two weeks old instead of one. lol Sooo maybe, just maybe I'll get an inch this month? It definitely has to be this heat helping out. I feel like a hot dog on a grill down here. Dx*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm back to my yoga. Did an extended set Tuesday. Did a really short session tonight. I hope to do some extended yoga tomorrow. I need to come in the house, change clothes and exercise. Once I start cleaning the house it is hard to switch focus.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am getting so hair lazy. I did my tea rinse and forgot to put on my NJoy Growth Oil. After I started apply my conditioner I remembered  I didn't feeling like doing it then. But I made myself. It was a half hearted attempt. 

It must be time to put my hair up and away again.


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ah girlies, I haven't posted in a good while. I'm officially 4 weeks and 1 day post relaxer at the moment. I'd say my NG is about 3/4" in some areas and 1/2" in others, the very front is slowest for me so I'd say maybe 1/4". Im not one of those that gets the 1" per month, sadly, lol. i wish!

I slacked off on the growth aids (liquid gold hair oil) and focused on trying to DC twice a week and keep my protein/moisture balance in check. Gosh! I'm still learning, but I've learned over the past month, after much research online ( blackgirllonghair.com and urbanbushbabes.com) that my hair is highly porous. Brilliant! So to only is it very coily (4b or ab? Dunno) and fine, and color treated(recovering) its also highly porous, smh. Lol. Anyhow the nexus polymedic emergence has been fantastic, I actually prefer it to apogee 2 step protein right now bc it has slip so its easier for me to distribute it thought out the hair. And I've done AVC rinses once every 2 weeks. THAT has been really helpful, all this learning! I wish I knew this years ago, but so it goes.

Oh!!! I wanted to share that I used the herbal essences hello hydration conditioner as a DC. I saturated my hair with it after shampooing and rinsing. I added a bit of mane and tail deep moisturizing conditioner too. THEN I took a handful of coconut oil and distributed it throughout, OMG I was easy to detangle with my fingers alone, mind u I'm only 4 weeks post, but still! I sat under the dryer with a plastic cap for 45 mins. And rinse it ou wih cold water and did the ACV rinse. It came out pretty well! I'm happy I tried at out. It may not be for everyone, I guess it can make people's hair oily or weighed down, but my hair seemed to like it. It gets dry so easily.

I need to remember to moisturizer and seal daily and to get my fruits and veggies in daily too. I'm really hoping to do a long stretch, ie till the end of November, pray for me plz! 

I wish everyone best of luck on this 12 month journey!


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Oh and another thing, lol it's seems I have loads to say today, hehe,

I was thinking of doing a garlic infused evoo mix and putting that on my scalp and bagging the night before DC, cuz I read that garlic should be good for hair growth,

Has anyone tried anything similar?


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Oh and another thing, lol it's seems I have loads to say today, hehe,
> 
> I was thinking of doing a garlic infused evoo mix and putting that on my scalp and bagging the night before DC, cuz I read that garlic should be good for hair growth,
> 
> Has anyone tried anything similar?


 

*OH GAWD NO! erplexed*

*I remember I did this once and that smell..... It was thee WORST smell in history. It turned me off from using garlic EVER.*

*Buuuuut'uuuum, maybe you could deal with it. I wouldn't suggest baggying with it overnight, but ummm yeah. I think there are garlic supplements but just beware, that mess STANK!!! *


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *OH GAWD NO! erplexed*
> 
> *I remember I did this once and that smell..... It was thee WORST smell in history. It turned me off from using garlic EVER.*
> 
> *Buuuuut'uuuum, maybe you could deal with it. I wouldn't suggest baggying with it overnight, but ummm yeah. I think there are garlic supplements but just beware, that mess STANK!!! *



LOL!!! Well good to know, I will def reconsider the bagging thing, lets see how it's smells after I make a small batch


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I have not been checking in for whatever reason. I sort of feel like I'm in a fog with my hair. I'm on track with my supplements. Washing and DCing my hair 1x a week. I use the 4Naturals Scalp treatment daily. It calls for 2x a day but since I can't get it on the ground anymore I just use it once a day. When I finish with it I will switch over to the NJoy Growth Oil.
> 
> I haven't used the NJoy Growth Oil on wash day as intended because the past few weeks I have been in a rush or I have been coloring my hair. I don't like to use oils when I color my hair.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you checked in. It's just nice knowing that everybody is still doing something and when one's don't check in I just wait patiently until they do. I try to keep things moving, but sometimes I take a break too. It sounds like you are still on point with doing something. Very soon everything will fall in place and you will be back on your regular routine. I just purchased Gro Aut oil to see how this will effect my hair growth. She also is selling hair butter. I got a sample and will see what it will do. Did you try the scalp cleanser recipe yet? I am loving it because I wanted something that cleanse my scalp only and not my hair. I try to do it 5 times a week. A cleanse scalp will help increase hair growth so I heard.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Crochet braids sound great! I would get that but I don't like keeping cornrows in for so long because my scalp always gets itchy in them. Never fails! I suppose you could just make a spray and spritz your braids every night or something, maybe oil your scalp in between the braids...I don't know. lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting back on the good foot, I heard that! Thanks for that encouragement.

Pumpkin is very good for your hair. I purchased some pumpkin oil from Vitacost, pumpkin butter from New Directions, and the pumpkin conditioner is the Healthy Concepts Sexy Pumpkin conditioner I purchased a gallon container from ebay. It was dirt cheap. Here are a couple of links about the benefits of pumpkin. http://www.slideshare.net/stewart_bay/natural-hair-growth-remedies
http://hudabeauty.com/2012/11/11/want-more-hair-eat-this-powerful-beauty-food/

I'm going to get some pumpkin seeds and start incorporating them into my regime. I have very insignificant amounts of hair shed and I'm wondering if pumpkin is the reason why. I comb my hair every AM/PM and I have about 3-4 strands that come out. I personally am loving this because if I lose less hair, then it will be more on my head.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I've been in my yarn braids for a week and a couple of days now. I've had my wash day in them and everything and booooy did I NEED it! My scalp was soooo itchy and for this to be the first week of them in was kinda different. But I think that means my hair has been growing as well. I know when I get itchies real bad, that's when the growth spurts are rolling in and it actually does look like I've got alot of growth already. My braids are starting to look two weeks old instead of one. lol Sooo maybe, just maybe I'll get an inch this month? It definitely has to be this heat helping out. I feel like a hot dog on a grill down here. Dx*



I'm happy to hear that. It's sooo encouraging when you see and notice hair growth isn't it? I'm trying different products and hoping to see and notice too. Looking forward to check in time at the end of this month.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm back to my yoga. Did an extended set Tuesday. Did a really short session tonight. I hope to do some extended yoga tomorrow. I need to come in the house, change clothes and exercise. Once I start cleaning the house it is hard to switch focus.



Sounds good. I had to revamp my exercise too. I love doing short sessions of exercise now and I do callanetics twice a week and decided to break up these sessions for shorter time periods. I did 30 minutes yesterday, and today and tomorrow I will do 15 minutes each day which will complete 1 hr. and on Thursday and Friday I will do 30 minutes and that will complete the second hour. I find myself getting lazy because of thinking about a whole hour and instead of not doing it, I decided to break it up. I think this will work. I try to be consistent with my aerobic cardio which I do on mini tramp and ropeless jump rope for 15 minutes at least 4-5 times a week. I love this because even though it's a short workout, I'm sweating like a pig.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am getting so hair lazy. I did my tea rinse and forgot to put on my NJoy Growth Oil. After I started apply my conditioner I remembered  I didn't feeling like doing it then. But I made myself. It was a half hearted attempt.
> 
> It must be time to put my hair up and away again.



You will get there. You have to remember what you also have been thorough these past few months; give yourself time because you probably are still adjusting to your changed circumstances. We want hair length, but it's not priority. You know when you will be ready. Right now, you might not feel up to it, and that too is OK. Remember this is a fun challenge; there is no pressure, no stress. We do what we do and if we can't do, then that's OK too. We are all here to support and to encourage and to be loving and kind. I do appreciate you checking in because I was just thinking about you. Please be patient with yourself and you will be back on track before you know it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey ah girlies, I haven't posted in a good while. I'm officially 4 weeks and 1 day post relaxer at the moment. I'd say my NG is about 3/4" in some areas and 1/2" in others, the very front is slowest for me so I'd say maybe 1/4". Im not one of those that gets the 1" per month, sadly, lol. i wish!
> 
> I slacked off on the growth aids (liquid gold hair oil) and focused on trying to DC twice a week and keep my protein/moisture balance in check. Gosh! I'm still learning, but I've learned over the past month, after much research online ( blackgirllonghair.com and urbanbushbabes.com) that my hair is highly porous. Brilliant! So to only is it very coily (4b or ab? Dunno) and fine, and color treated(recovering) its also highly porous, smh. Lol. Anyhow the nexus polymedic emergence has been fantastic, I actually prefer it to apogee 2 step protein right now bc it has slip so its easier for me to distribute it thought out the hair. And I've done AVC rinses once every 2 weeks. THAT has been really helpful, all this learning! I wish I knew this years ago, but so it goes.
> 
> ...



Girl, it is so true that we wish we had this knowledge months/years ago but having and gaining knowledge now is still beneficial. Growing hair for some of us can be painstaking, but well worth it when we reach our goals. I've heard alot about Hello Hydration by Herbal Essensce. If this works for you, go for it. I started using gelatin as a protein treatment instead of aphogee 2 step and it works just as good. Paying attention to how our hair responds to certain products is key and I'm glad these products are working for you. Hoping that everyone too will reach their hair goals. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Oh and another thing, lol it's seems I have loads to say today, hehe,
> 
> I was thinking of doing a garlic infused evoo mix and putting that on my scalp and bagging the night before DC, cuz I read that garlic should be good for hair growth,
> 
> Has anyone tried anything similar?



Sometime ago I tried the hairdrenalin portion mix which consists of garlic and onion but I stopped using it. I think I got some growth from it. Perhaps someone else can chime in and perhaps share some type of recipe, or if you like you can google it. If I remember, there were some hair concoctions that people made that used garlic.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *OH GAWD NO! erplexed*
> 
> *I remember I did this once and that smell..... It was thee WORST smell in history. It turned me off from using garlic EVER.*
> 
> *Buuuuut'uuuum, maybe you could deal with it. I wouldn't suggest baggying with it overnight, but ummm yeah. I think there are garlic supplements but just beware, that mess STANK!!! *



Yes, I agree. I purchased the odorless kind and you could still smell it. I'm personally not crazy about garlic. I love to use a little for cooking purposes, but if I smell it on people, well that's another story.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 15, 2013)

Something weird is going on with my hair. I've been traveling extensively for the last month for business and vacation (sitting in a hotel room right now in fact) and my hair has become really dry....I haven't changed anything though  

Before I left for this trip I did an overnight DC which seemed to help some but I can tell these strands need more...they're singing "feed me Cali" (to the little shop of horrors tune)

When I get home next week I'll do it again I guess... Any advice?

The good news though is that my hair is almost back to its thick glory!!! Its starting to look full again. Yay! Transitioning back to natural is definitely the right thing for me.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Something weird is going on with my hair. I've been traveling extensively for the last month for business and vacation (sitting in a hotel room right now in fact) and my hair has become really dry....I haven't changed anything though
> 
> Before I left for this trip I did an overnight DC which seemed to help some but I can tell these strands need more...they're singing "feed me Cali" (to the little shop of horrors tune)
> 
> ...



Our hair responds to the environment. Perhaps where you are the climate is more drier, I don't know. I personally am loving the hydration I get from using the Shea Moisture and Neutrogena leave ins. My hair feels so moisturised. I was using a spray leave in which kept my hair wet. These concoctions are so much better for my hair. So I would suggest getting some products that truly hydrate the hair instead of just weighing it down or sitting on top of hair. I'm loving the Shea Moisture products. Just a suggestion.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 16, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Our hair responds to the environment. Perhaps where you are the climate is more drier, I don't know. I personally am loving the hydration I get from using the Shea Moisture and Neutrogena leave ins. My hair feels so moisturised. I was using a spray leave in which kept my hair wet. These concoctions are so much better for my hair. So I would suggest getting some products that truly hydrate the hair instead of just weighing it down or sitting on top of hair. I'm loving the Shea Moisture products. Just a suggestion.



And just when I had the PJ under control! For the most part it has been dryer climates so maybe that's it. My products seemed to be working up until now....maybe I'll give it another month before buying anything to give the hair time to normalize. This should be my last trip for the year. In the mean time I do have some glycerin I could add sparingly to my water based leave-in


----------



## candie19 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just checking in. I decided to buy a half wig so I can corn roll my hair. I spent $30 and hated it. It just didn't seem authentic. I was in TJ Maxx to buy my joico products with my wig on and passed by the scarves. I bought three and I'm so happy!! I feel like I'm back in the Middle East, my hair is so moisturized but its so not attractive.......oh well, my hair will thank me for it!!! I'll do my length check Sept 1 hopefully I'll have some growth.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> And just when I had the PJ under control! For the most part it has been dryer climates so maybe that's it. My products seemed to be working up until now....maybe I'll give it another month before buying anything to give the hair time to normalize. This should be my last trip for the year. In the mean time I do have some glycerin I could add sparingly to my water based leave-in



Yes, you be the judge as to how your hair responds. I was using a water base moisturiser with aloe vera and glycerin and I just didn't like how my hair appeared always to be greasy. It could have been it was just too much glycerin for my fine strands. Keep us posted. Don't want that hair to stay dry because that's when the mishaps happen and those mishaps sneak up on you. So keep alert and try to keep those strands moist.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Just checking in. I decided to buy a half wig so I can corn roll my hair. I spent $30 and hated it. It just didn't seem authentic. I was in TJ Maxx to buy my joico products with my wig on and passed by the scarves. I bought three and I'm so happy!! I feel like I'm back in the Middle East, my hair is so moisturized but its so not attractive.......oh well, my hair will thank me for it!!! I'll do my length check Sept 1 hopefully I'll have some growth.



Yes we need to do what we can do. I remember the post some years ago with the woman who grew 8-9 inches of hair in a year. One of the things she said was when she saw other women with cute styles, and her hair in the boring basic bun, or whatever protective style she had, she remembered her goal and that was longer hair. So she sacrificed looking cute, to gain length and no doubt she received it. Sometimes, we won't look as attractive as we want to be, but your hair is moisturised and you are focused and that is what matters because moisture, strength and protection leads to length. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 19, 2013)

Couldn't take it anymore but my choices of action are limited since I'm still on the road. I ended up co-washing with hotel conditioner just what I would consider my pony tail, air dried, then applied my products via LOC. it feels much softer and this is day 2....so maybe I'll do that every couple of days instead of the glycerin which tends to be tricky for me. Always better to keep it simple!


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello, I'm checking in. Nothing drastic, just I finally put my hair in braids/twists. I wanted to do jumbo marley twists, but those things were too big for me. I just used the same hair and did braids, and then twisted to the ends. I'm wearing an updo. I think it only took me around 1 1/2 hours to do. I will be redoing them every 2 weeks. I will be moisturising my braids once a week, and cleansing my scalp every PM and afterwards oiling with gro aut oil. This is my low manipulation style that will take me into the winter months and I will be doing very little to my hair during the 2 weeks the braids are in. I try to over saturate my hair with oils, butters to keep moisturised since I know I will be doing very little to my hair. I will try to keep the scalp cleanse and oiling my scalp diligently and scalp massages. Hoping to get some increased growth during this period.

Remember I was looking for a protein powder drink some time ago, well I happened to run into a website called http://www.hairvitaminstore.com/

They have a lot of products. I purchased their protein powder which has 26 grams of protein. I will let you know how it is. I also purchased their washing powder which says it will help reduce buildup on hair and scalp. Since I use a water-base leave in, oil, butter, activator gel to help keep hair moist while doing my braids, when I wash I want all of that out of my hair. It's also suppose to strength your hair which will help balance the moisture overload. I will give a review to let everyone know how it is. Just wanted to share. Thank you ladies for checking in and keeping this thread moving. We all want to stay encouraged and motivated to reach our goal of 12 inches in 12 months or increased inches at the end of this challenge. Stay hopeful!


----------



## candie19 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Remember I was looking for a protein powder drink some time ago, well * I happened to run into a website called http://www.hairvitaminstore.com/[/b]
> *


*

 It's Christmas in August. Off too see what I can buy! Thanks!!!
Keep us updated!*


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> It's Christmas in August. Off too see what I can buy! Thanks!!!
> Keep us updated!



Girl, they also have a grow hair challenge. There products seem good and I'm going to order more of their protein shake and washing powder. Right now I think that's all I need. These protein shake powders only have servings for 11 or 14 which only will last about 2 weeks if you take it everyday. I take it M-F and I decided to do half and half. The protein powder I get at Walmart gives 11 servings but it only cost $9.99, the protein powder from hairvitamins.com has 14 servings but it cost $24.95 and that is on sale. At least I can stretch for about 1 month and still be getting the benefits of the protein. I feel much better paying $24.95 a month then every 2 weeks. The washing powder I will use every time I come out of braids which will be every 2 weeks. I love using something other than shampoo to clean my hair and it not only says it will clean, but strengthen the hair as well. Check out their website and let us know what you think.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 20, 2013)

candie19 said:


> I'm so lazy I don't think I can add anything else. I joined a 30 day squat challenge on facebook. I do the squats then lay back down and watch tv.




That's the best thing I've ever heard.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey there! Quick question, does anyone here have fine strands, and has tried cassia(or henna)? 

I'm seriously considering buying some on amazon on payday, my strands a ooooooooober fine! Sigh! I don't use heat at all at all, I only air dry, no flat iron, and it seems I've been unintentionally transitioning to texlaxed, lol smh, it's ok though. I just want something to make my strands stronger. I currently use nexxus polymedic emergency weekly and moisture DC twice a week. 

Any advice would be a great help for me!


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Oh gosh, smh! Plz forgive my "autocorrect" mistakes in my last post. Lol!


----------



## mccray689 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just checking in. I made Shoulder length after battling to grow back my hair from a dreadful earlength hair cut from January of this year. I'm want to make APL by the end of the year but it likely won't happen. I'm putting my hair back in braids tomorrow and will continue to oil my scalp and begin a high protein diet in september. I've been building up my protein intake for a while so It won't be such a hard adjustment.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey there! Quick question, does anyone here have fine strands, and has tried cassia(or henna)?
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying some on amazon on payday, my strands a ooooooooober fine! Sigh! I don't use heat at all at all, I only air dry, no flat iron, and it seems I've been unintentionally transitioning to texlaxed, lol smh, it's ok though. I just want something to make my strands stronger. I currently use nexxus polymedic emergency weekly and moisture DC twice a week.
> 
> Any advice would be a great help for me!



My hair is fine and I use henna all the time. I now mix it with a conditioner and do a henna gloss where I leave it on between 4-5 hours. I then do a indigo afterwards and my hair turns into a deep burgundy brown that I absolutely love. I don't care too much for cassavia which is neutral henna. I mix my henna with shea moisture yucca and babaob anti-breakage masque and it is working perfectly for me. I do it every 2 weeks. Yes my strands has strengthen and I believe the shea moisture yucca and babaob thickening milk lotion has also contributed to my hair thickening somewhat. Just make sure if you do henna that it is the body art quality, no metallics and other chemicals. I buy the Ayur Rajasthani brand from my local Indian grocer and I love it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Oh gosh, smh! Plz forgive my "autocorrect" mistakes in my last post. Lol!



Don't worry, it's all good!


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



mccray689 said:


> Just checking in. I made Shoulder length after battling to grow back my hair from a dreadful earlength hair cut from January of this year. I'm want to make APL by the end of the year but it likely won't happen. I'm putting my hair back in braids tomorrow and will continue to oil my scalp and begin a high protein diet in september. I've been building up my protein intake for a while so It won't be such a hard adjustment.



Thanks for checking in and stay positive, you will get there! I have uped my protein intake as well with protein powders. I have my hair in braids too and I'm doing the cleansing scalp, oiling scalp with massages and every other day or every 2 days, I moisturised my braids. I'm also doing the GHE, and my hair is soooo moist. I will be redoing these braids every 2 weeks, so I'm hoping too to get some serious growth. Stay focused and encouraged and you will get there.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking in. 
I went product shopping today. I got some more Hawaiian Silky  Gel Curl Activator, Elasta QP Mango and Olive Butter, ORS Replenishing Conditioner and Phytorelax Instant Reconstuctor Milk. I got the Reconstructor Milk for free *yay*. 

Oh I almost forgot i've got a massive bottle of tressemme naturals moisture conditioner for cowashing for 2 quid. :O I also have to pick up either some castor oil, or a sealing serum and some Hair skin and Nail vitamins because i'm plum out (I've been taking them cada dia). I think they're working. 

I've been wearing my hair in loose medium sized twists, either in a bun or in flat twists. I cowash them when they feel producty and dry. I've eased up with the constant washing because how dirty can hair get in 1 week if you wear it up all the time?

I've also decided not to henna again. I love the colour and the strength it gives to the length of my hair, but the dryness causes my ends to disintegrate. Not really worth it. I've been dusting away any suspicious ends but i'm not doing any trims until november. I suspect I trim far to frequently and that's why i'm not seeing as much  length as i should. I don't think i'll make apl this year. If i do it would be a tortured stringy apl and when i get their i want to arrive in style. . I'm okay with it because for the first time in a long while i actually like my hair. I want it longer but i like the way it feels and the colour and the healthiness of it. 

I'm so happy with the new gained thickness now i'm just waiting for some significant length. How are you ladies? Are you trying anything new or dropping any practices?


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Checking in.
> I went product shopping today. I got some more Hawaiian Silky  Gel Curl Activator, Elasta QP Mango and Olive Butter, ORS Replenishing Conditioner and Phytorelax Instant Reconstuctor Milk. I got the Reconstructor Milk for free *yay*.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot i've got a massive bottle of tressemme naturals moisture conditioner for cowashing for 2 quid. :O I also have to pick up either some castor oil, or a sealing serum and some Hair skin and Nail vitamins because i'm plum out (I've been taking them cada dia). I think they're working.
> ...



Thanks for checking in. I do henna glosses with conditioner and I don't have any problem with my ends, but I will certainly keep alert to make sure my ends are staying moist and not dry. I'm keeping my hair in braid/twists and redoing them every 2 weeks. I cleanse my scalp every PM follow up with Gro Aut hair butter and massage for 5 minutes. I started back doing the GHE and I tell you my hair is sooo moist. I think when I'm doing my scalp cleanse my hair is really getting moisturised. Anyhow, I purchased some hawaiian 14n1 to moisturise my braids, but I'm trying to do it every 2 days. I'm loving my hair too, and hoping for thickness like you. It doesn't seem like I have gotten too many inches this go round, but we still have many months to go. Maybe my hair will play catch up but it's all good! Keeping up with supplements is key and paying attention to our hair is also vital. It seems like you are on track making tweaks and adjustments as needed. It's nice to hear that you're loving your hair, the thickness, healthiness etc. Obviously, you're doing something right. Keep up the good work!


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> My hair is fine and I use henna all the time. I now mix it with a conditioner and do a henna gloss where I leave it on between 4-5 hours. I then do a indigo afterwards and my hair turns into a deep burgundy brown that I absolutely love. I don't care too much for cassavia which is neutral henna. I mix my henna with shea moisture yucca and babaob anti-breakage masque and it is working perfectly for me. I do it every 2 weeks. Yes my strands has strengthen and I believe the shea moisture yucca and babaob thickening milk lotion has also contributed to my hair thickening somewhat. Just make sure if you do henna that it is the body art quality, no metallics and other chemicals. I buy the Ayur Rajasthani brand from my local Indian grocer and I love it!



Thanx sooo much! Ok so I have to find some henna on amazon! Yay!


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Thanx sooo much! Ok so I have to find some henna on amazon! Yay!



You're welcome. I was searching for a shampoo powder since I purchased the Nuzri brand which is $14.95 on sale and it's not really that much and I came across this website http://www.sababotanical.com/Lustrous-Henna-Hair-Colors-s/63.htm 

They have a henna shampoo powder that I'm thinking about trying and they also carry other products. Their prices are also very reasonable. Check in out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hi ladies. I've started taking down my yarn braids and even though I'm not taking any official length check pics until the end of the year, doesn't stop me from trying to see in my mirror. lol I'm not for exact sure but I think I'm MBL now! *

*All I know is that it definitely passes my bra strap but sometimes it doesn't. I don't know if my hair is trying to tease me or something but it'd be cool if I really am MBL and on my way to WL. I have 4 months to get there! Tee hee!*


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hi ladies. I've started taking down my yarn braids and even though I'm not taking any official length check pics until the end of the year, doesn't stop me from trying to see in my mirror. lol I'm not for exact sure but I think I'm MBL now! *
> 
> *All I know is that it definitely passes my bra strap but sometimes it doesn't. I don't know if my hair is trying to tease me or something but it'd be cool if I really am MBL and on my way to WL. I have 4 months to get there! Tee hee!*



Who hooo! That is sooo nice to hear. Are you keeping your hair in yarn braids as your protective style until the end of this challenge? This is what I think I'm going to do, keep braids in my hair until the end of this challenge. The good thing though, is it's only taking me 1 1/2 hours to do and I'm redoing them every 2 weeks. I'm so amazed at how my hair is so moisturised even though I'm doing very little to my hair. I try to keep scalp cleanse and that water must be seeping into my braids and I saturate my braids with oils and butters and it is keeping my hair very moist. I will be taking them down on Friday and redoing them on Saturday. I agree with you about the length check. Instead of showing a progress pic, I will try to report every 2 months how many inches I achieved and give a length check at the end of this challenge. I'm on point and consistent and hope everyone else is too.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hi ladies. I've started taking down my yarn braids and even though I'm not taking any official length check pics until the end of the year, doesn't stop me from trying to see in my mirror. lol I'm not for exact sure but I think I'm MBL now! *
> 
> *All I know is that it definitely passes my bra strap but sometimes it doesn't. I don't know if my hair is trying to tease me or something but it'd be cool if I really am MBL and on my way to WL. I have 4 months to get there! Tee hee!*



Congratulations. That is exciting. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still here. I'm just not updating much. Have a lot going on. Nothing new. Washing once a week and wearing twist. Not doing anything extra to improve growth. Will dust in September to make sure my ends stay healthy.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 26, 2013)

Checking in, the dryness is finally under control but I think I may have lost an inch due to breakage over the last month. No new products, I've just changed my routine to include co-washing my ends and/or and shower steaming mid-week. The other thing I'm doing which may sound weird is combing my hair...usually I finger detangle but I've found that using a shower comb to detangle instead not only is quicker, but done gently results in less hair on the floor and a smoother/softer finish.


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> *Who hooo! That is sooo nice to hear. Are you keeping your hair in yarn braids as your protective style until the end of this challenge?* This is what I think I'm going to do, keep braids in my hair until the end of this challenge. The good thing though, is it's only taking me 1 1/2 hours to do and I'm redoing them every 2 weeks. *I'm so amazed at how my hair is so moisturised even though I'm doing very little to my hair.* I try to keep scalp cleanse and that water must be seeping into my braids and I saturate my braids with oils and butters and it is keeping my hair very moist. I will be taking them down on Friday and redoing them on Saturday. *I agree with you about the length check. Instead of showing a progress pic, I will try to report every 2 months how many inches I achieved and give a length check at the end of this challenge.* I'm on point and consistent and hope everyone else is too.


 

*1) Pretty much. That's what I wanna do but we'll see what actually happens. In about a week or so I plan on going back into yarn braids most definitely. They are just so EASY and are turning out to be a great help!*

*2) Isn't that great!? I've learned that you can get ridiculous growth just by leaving it the heck alone! Best. Discovery. Ever. lol*

*3) Yeah, I just want to be shocked by the end of the year to see if I really could make it to waist length! I want to see the big difference in growth in this 6 months so I won't be watching my growth like a hawk. This seems to be working for me. *


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Congratulations. That is exciting. Can't wait to see it.


 

*Thanks Faith! I'm eager to see as well! *


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm still here. I'm just not updating much. Have a lot going on. Nothing new. Washing once a week and wearing twist. Not doing anything extra to improve growth. Will dust in September to make sure my ends stay healthy.



We understand, and thanks for checking in. Just knowing that you are still with us is encouraging.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in, the dryness is finally under control but I think I may have lost an inch due to breakage over the last month. No new products, I've just changed my routine to include co-washing my ends and/or and shower steaming mid-week. The other thing I'm doing which may sound weird is combing my hair...usually I finger detangle but I've found that using a shower comb to detangle instead not only is quicker, but done gently results in less hair on the floor and a smoother/softer finish.



Glad to hear that dryness is under control. I know that sometimes combing can be the culprit to shredding and breaking our hair, but I purchased that wide tooth comb from the local dollar store, and I have been combing my hair every AM and PM. I believe if you use the right products that cut down on breakage and shedding helps and I have very little hair in my comb. I since have my hair in braids and will not be combing my hair for 2 weeks at a time but I became very comfortable with combing my hair everyday. Is you shower comb the tangle teezer? I heard good things about it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *1) Pretty much. That's what I wanna do but we'll see what actually happens. In about a week or so I plan on going back into yarn braids most definitely. They are just so EASY and are turning out to be a great help!*
> 
> *2) Isn't that great!? I've learned that you can get ridiculous growth just by leaving it the heck alone! Best. Discovery. Ever. lol*
> 
> *3) Yeah, I just want to be shocked by the end of the year to see if I really could make it to waist length! I want to see the big difference in growth in this 6 months so I won't be watching my growth like a hawk. This seems to be working for me. *



Thanks for breaking it down for me. I still have to visit with yarn braids. I purchased the Outre pro 10 braiding yaki hair and will be redoing my braids this saturday. I purchased this hair because not only is it easy to take care of, but I believe it's reusable. I can't wait till it comes to try it out. I'm back to loving braids too and will still how it goes.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 27, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Glad to hear that dryness is under control. I know that sometimes combing can be the culprit to shredding and breaking our hair, but I purchased that wide tooth comb from the local dollar store, and I have been combing my hair every AM and PM. I believe if you use the right products that cut down on breakage and shedding helps and I have very little hair in my comb. I since have my hair in braids and will not be combing my hair for 2 weeks at a time but I became very comfortable with combing my hair everyday. Is you shower comb the tangle teezer? I heard good things about it.



It looks like this: http://www.amazon.com/Fromm-Mebco-T...F8&qid=1377614167&sr=1-2&keywords=shower+comb

Combing seems to be taboo in some circles but  I completely agree - with the right product and technique you should have no issue.  It's actually helping me out.


----------



## lana (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

All I can say is that I wish I had joined this challenge.  I'm going to do this until May regardless.  I'm already doing almost everything.  I guess I'll be a lurker/behind the scenes challenger.  You ladies are inspiring! 

I'm hovering over BSL (again) with texlaxed, henna/indigo, 4b hair.  My current goal is MBL.  I think I need 6 full inches to reach my goal.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> It looks like this: http://www.amazon.com/Fromm-Mebco-T...F8&qid=1377614167&sr=1-2&keywords=shower+comb
> 
> Combing seems to be taboo in some circles but  I completely agree - with the right product and technique you should have no issue.  It's actually helping me out.



Yes I used that comb years ago but I like using those big jumbo combs at the dollar store. They are working so very well for me, but I believe the products are also contributing to less hair fall for me.


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> All I can say is that I wish I had joined this challenge.  I'm going to do this until May regardless.  I'm already doing almost everything.  I guess I'll be a lurker/behind the scenes challenger.  You ladies are inspiring!
> 
> I'm hovering over BSL (again) with texlaxed, henna/indigo, 4b hair.  My current goal is MBL.  I think I need 6 full inches to reach my goal.



Come and join us lana. We all are trying to do our best to stay consistent, postive, supportive and encouraging. We all at times lag behind, fall behind and sometimes just plain ole being tired. This is a fun challenge, no pressure, we do what we can do. It's nice when the ladies check in though because that way I know they still are with me. You are welcome and nice to have you with us even if it was behind the scenes. Anything you have in the way of tips/suggestions, please share.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey ladies  I am checking in! I made my brother give me a scalp massage a lengthy one might I add lol. I also decided to start back using MN with a mix of choice oils. I plan on using this once daily or every other day up until December. This should help give me a little boost to my goal of BSL by then. I only need two to three inches and I think I can pull that off. I have like 8 days left of my 6th bottle of Hairfinity and my 7th bottle is en route to my house as I type  I have also been taking Omega 3 fish oil 1,000mg daily. I have been working out here and there but I would love to increase that so when the weather cools down a bit I will incorporate cardio and some type of resistance to my schedule. Hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## felic1 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey ladies  I am checking in! I made my brother give me a scalp massage a lengthy one might I add lol. I also decided to start back using MN with a mix of choice oils. I plan on using this once daily or every other day up until December. This should help give me a little boost to my goal of BSL by then. I only need two to three inches and I think I can pull that off. I have like 8 days left of my 6th bottle of Hairfinity and my 7th bottle is en route to my house as I type  I have also been taking Omega 3 fish oil 1,000mg daily. I have been working out here and there but I would love to increase that so when the weather cools down a bit I will incorporate cardio and some type of resistance to my schedule. Hope you all are doing well!!!


 

Hi! Are you having great results with Hairfinity?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Aug 31, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hi! Are you having great results with Hairfinity?



Most definitely  My hair has gotten much thicker first off. It is also healthy and healthy looking with strength and shine. I have experienced more growth and my new growth wasn't as bad to tame as it was without Hairfinity. I will continue to takes this no doubt!!!


----------



## candie19 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Most definitely  My hair has gotten much thicker first off. It is also healthy and healthy looking with strength and shine. I have experienced more growth and my new growth wasn't as bad to tame as it was without Hairfinity. I will continue to takes this no doubt!!!



How long were you taking them before you started seeing results. I'm thinking.....


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey girlies! 
I just did a cowash thingie and as im airdrying with an old tshirt i decided to drop a line or two. As i kindah mentioned before, my hair is highly porous. Weekly protein seems to benefit my hair, but then also my hair needs moisture moisture moisture, sometimes ill go 3 days and my hair feels fine, i dont even need to moisturize and seal as often as once a day(my hair is fine and gets weighed down easily) but then out of the blue its dry again, sigh... So i decided to cowash tonight just to put moisture back and i used jherri redding natural protein conditioner for the first time (it has hydrolyzed vegetable protein and apple cider vinegar), its kindah stinky and looks like soy sauce. But it really made my hair soft like as in INSANTLY, im pleasantly suprised! I rinsed it out after 10 mins and conditioned with i think its paul mitchel skinny moisturizing conditioner. My hair felt really good, i was able to finger detanlge with ease with 1 inch 4a/b/c new growth (ye im confused, lol). Yepperz, i figured id share my lil happy experience! 

Im gonna seal with avocado, sweet almond and castor oil to the new growth and ends especially. I find the new growth not so scary ONCE its moisturized, anytime its dry its murder! lol! Im 7 weeks post and im doin ok(fingers crossed) and hoping to stretch till november. 

Hope yall are having a great weekend!


----------



## nyunyu (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Oh! Another thing, i got the hair trigger growth elixer, vanilla pound cake scent. Its an overwhelmingly sweet smell, i actually prefer my garlic evoo and rosemary mix. Anyhow im gonna try it from sept 1st to 30th and see if i get good results.

Heres hoping!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey ladies checking in. 
Keeping it well simple by putting my hair in minibraids and co-washing once a week with tresemme naturals moisture conditioner. I've stopped taking HSN vitamins because i think they make my skin flare up. (I'm not sure, i have to research this in a bit more detail). We're six months into the challenge i think!?

I've set myself a mini challenge to wear my hair in minibraids and were those minibraids in a mini bun for sixth months. So at the end of feb beginning of march i'll be free. They're are more exciting styles but this one suits me fine   It'll help me grow out some thin patches in my crown. The best thing for my hair right now is for me not to think about it too much. How are you?


----------



## Mskraizy (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Most definitely  My hair has gotten much thicker first off. It is also healthy and healthy looking with strength and shine. I have experienced more growth and my new growth wasn't as bad to tame as it was without Hairfinity. I will continue to takes this no doubt!!!


 

*I always thought about trying them but I didn't think it would be ollllllllla daaaat. I might look into it a bit more but I'm not a big vitamin taker. I can barely keep up with my iron tablets.. *



llan said:


> hey ladies checking in.
> Keeping it well simple by putting my hair in minibraids and co-washing once a week with tresemme naturals moisture conditioner. I've stopped taking HSN vitamins because i think they make my skin flare up. (I'm not sure, i have to research this in a bit more detail). We're six months into the challenge i think!?
> 
> 
> I've set myself a mini challenge to wear my hair in minibraids and were those minibraids in a mini bun for sixth months. So at the end of feb beginning of march i'll be free. They're are more exciting styles but this one suits me fine  It'll help me grow out some thin patches in my crown. The best thing for my hair right now is for me not to think about it too much. How are you?


 
*Ooh mini braids! I'm sure you'll get a lot of great growth by the end of this challenge! I can't wait to see!*


----------



## Mskraizy (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hi ladies! I've been wearing my hair back within the realms of my satin bonnet and hair scarf. Tomorrow I'm gonna start wearing a braidout. I put them in using garnier leave in, ORS loc and twist gel, and avocado butter, and I think they're actually gonna come out DRY by tomorrow morning. Hopefully cause I've been dying to wear a braidout for a WHILE now.*

*So but anyways, I'm trying to figure out what my next style is gonna be. I would like to put back in my yarn braids but I'm also thinking about twisting up my own hair....I don't know. It may be back to yarn braids because at least my hair doesn't frizz as much when braided up in yarn as opposed to twisted on my own hair. We'll see...*

*Good luck ladies!*


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey ladies  I am checking in! I made my brother give me a scalp massage a lengthy one might I add lol. I also decided to start back using MN with a mix of choice oils. I plan on using this once daily or every other day up until December. This should help give me a little boost to my goal of BSL by then. I only need two to three inches and I think I can pull that off. I have like 8 days left of my 6th bottle of Hairfinity and my 7th bottle is en route to my house as I type  I have also been taking Omega 3 fish oil 1,000mg daily. I have been working out here and there but I would love to increase that so when the weather cools down a bit I will incorporate cardio and some type of resistance to my schedule. Hope you all are doing well!!!



Thanks for checking in. Yeah girl, those scalp massages feel very good. How did your brother rate. I purchased a concoction to give scalp massages. It was a bit pricey, but it's well worth it. I use it for 5 minutes at least 5 or 6 times a week. I'm glad you are doing well, and just staying consistent and focus will keep us all on track.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey girlies!
> I just did a cowash thingie and as im airdrying with an old tshirt i decided to drop a line or two. As i kindah mentioned before, my hair is highly porous. Weekly protein seems to benefit my hair, but then also my hair needs moisture moisture moisture, sometimes ill go 3 days and my hair feels fine, i dont even need to moisturize and seal as often as once a day(my hair is fine and gets weighed down easily) but then out of the blue its dry again, sigh... So i decided to cowash tonight just to put moisture back and i used jherri redding natural protein conditioner for the first time (it has hydrolyzed vegetable protein and apple cider vinegar), its kindah stinky and looks like soy sauce. But it really made my hair soft like as in INSANTLY, im pleasantly suprised! I rinsed it out after 10 mins and conditioned with i think its paul mitchel skinny moisturizing conditioner. My hair felt really good, i was able to finger detanlge with ease with 1 inch 4a/b/c new growth (ye im confused, lol). Yepperz, i figured id share my lil happy experience!
> 
> Im gonna seal with avocado, sweet almond and castor oil to the new growth and ends especially. I find the new growth not so scary ONCE its moisturized, anytime its dry its murder! lol! Im 7 weeks post and im doin ok(fingers crossed) and hoping to stretch till november.
> ...



Nice to hear your great experience. I use Jherri Redding natural protein some time ago and I loved it. Jherri Redding products has a reputation for being very quality products and definitely gets the job done. I'm glad it went well with you. I'm on a mission to find a product that will strengthen my hair too. I think when I find the product I will do very well on my hair journey. I'm thinking about doing Chicoro amino acid pre protein treatment but haven't quite decided. Anyhow, I'm glad you checked in and things are going well for you.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Oh! Another thing, i got the hair trigger growth elixer, vanilla pound cake scent. Its an overwhelmingly sweet smell, i actually prefer my garlic evoo and rosemary mix. Anyhow im gonna try it from sept 1st to 30th and see if i get good results.
> 
> Heres hoping!



We're back and forths with these growth oils aren't we. I keep changing mines too. I'm now doing gro aut oil alternating with gro aut butter I purchased as well. I think I'm seeing good things, but too soon to tell.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey ladies checking in.
> Keeping it well simple by putting my hair in minibraids and co-washing once a week with tresemme naturals moisture conditioner. I've stopped taking HSN vitamins because i think they make my skin flare up. (I'm not sure, i have to research this in a bit more detail). We're six months into the challenge i think!?
> 
> I've set myself a mini challenge to wear my hair in minibraids and were those minibraids in a mini bun for sixth months. So at the end of feb beginning of march i'll be free. They're are more exciting styles but this one suits me fine   It'll help me grow out some thin patches in my crown. The best thing for my hair right now is for me not to think about it too much. How are you?



Thanks for checking in. Keeping it simple works! Mini braids is definitely a protective style and cowashing keeps the moisture in. You are doing what is necessary to keep hair moisturised and ends protected. What product do you use for strength? I have fine strands too, and I was just curious. I'm doing braids every 2 weeks, but I cleanse my scalp every day. The mix that i use I put in a applicator bottle and I put all over my scalp, massage for a few minutes and then with another applicator bottle that has water I put on my scalp and massage in. I have to tell you that this process keeps my hair wet/moisturised because when I do my braids I saturate my hair with oils/butters, activator gel and I just can't believe how wet moist my hair is the next day when I take down one of my braids. I also do the GHE, but I think I'm going to start wrapping the plastic cap around my braids only and not my entire head. I don't cowash or wash my hair. Only when I take down braids in 2 weeks. I moisturised my braids with braid spray once a week, but my hair stays moist and I believe it's because of the method I use to cleanse my scalp. This is a keeper for me.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hi ladies! I've been wearing my hair back within the realms of my satin bonnet and hair scarf. Tomorrow I'm gonna start wearing a braidout. I put them in using garnier leave in, ORS loc and twist gel, and avocado butter, and I think they're actually gonna come out DRY by tomorrow morning. Hopefully cause I've been dying to wear a braidout for a WHILE now.*
> 
> *So but anyways, I'm trying to figure out what my next style is gonna be. I would like to put back in my yarn braids but I'm also thinking about twisting up my own hair....I don't know. It may be back to yarn braids because at least my hair doesn't frizz as much when braided up in yarn as opposed to twisted on my own hair. We'll see...*
> 
> *Good luck ladies!*



It's nice to hear from you. I love braid outs. This is my go to style and can't wait to start wearing them again. But right now, no getting cute for me. I'm wearing braids and will keep them in until the end of this challenge. I have to start looking at tutorials for doing yarn braids or twists. I bought some pro 10 yaki braiding hair and you all know that hair is expensive. Do you know that hair did not work for me. Not because it's not good hair, but the hair is already limp because the texture is fine and soft. I put the hair in my head and had to take it down the next day because it was not full enough. I don't put alot of braids in my hair, it only takes 1 1/2 to 2 hours to do my braids. I had some marley hair which is what I used last month and redid my braids, and my braids are so full and I used the same amount of hair, in fact I use 1 strand of the marley twists. I wasted money on that pro-10 hair, but I will try to use it for something else. You can reuse it which is a good thing, so maybe I will wash it and when I do crochet braids I will use this hair. Instead of using entire strand, they can cut in half which can make it fuller. You can also curl and style this type of hair so maybe it's not a waste of money, but the way I do my braids, I definitely can't use this pro 10 hair for that. I'm loving my hair, but I'm on a mission to find some product that will keep my hair strong. Any suggestions is welcome.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Well ladies another month has come and gone. Yes August is check in time, however it's up to each person if they want to post a pic which is optional or just share with us how many inches you acquired in the last 2 months (July and August). I did not measure but I wanted to see any achievement and I was looking all over for my length t-shirt before I put braids in my hair and I could not find it. I have my hair in braids now but I will measure when I take my braids down in another 2 weeks and post how many inches I achieved. It looks the same about 1 1/2 inches but I have to wait to see. I hoping everyone will do the same just to keep us motivated and encouraged.

I hope everyone is still on track. I have slacked a little doing exercises and inversion, but I'm putting myself back on track. I'm consistent with oiling scalp, cleansing scalp and keeping hair moist. I'm consistent with taking supplements, protein drink, and eating my tuna. I'm hoping to find products that will keep my hair strong because Moisture, Strength and Protection is what leads to hair retention and length. Stay focused and postive everyone because the support from each other is what encourages us to believe, we can do this!


----------



## Mskraizy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> It's nice to hear from you. I love braid outs. This is my go to style and can't wait to start wearing them again. But right now, no getting cute for me. I'm wearing braids and will keep them in until the end of this challenge. I have to start looking at tutorials for doing yarn braids or twists. I bought some pro 10 yaki braiding hair and you all know that hair is expensive. Do you know that hair did not work for me. Not because it's not good hair, but the hair is already limp because the texture is fine and soft. I put the hair in my head and had to take it down the next day because it was not full enough. I don't put alot of braids in my hair, it only takes 1 1/2 to 2 hours to do my braids. I had some marley hair which is what I used last month and redid my braids, and my braids are so full and I used the same amount of hair, in fact I use 1 strand of the marley twists. I wasted money on that pro-10 hair, but I will try to use it for something else. You can reuse it which is a good thing, so maybe I will wash it and when I do crochet braids I will use this hair. Instead of using entire strand, they can cut in half which can make it fuller. You can also curl and style this type of hair so maybe it's not a waste of money, but the way I do my braids, I definitely can't use this pro 10 hair for that. I'm loving my hair, but I'm on a mission to find some product that will keep my hair strong. Any suggestions is welcome.


 
*Thanks. My braidout came out great! But when the southern Sun hit it.....my hair didn't stand a CHANCE. lol I had used garnier sleek and shine leave in, ors lock and twist gel, and avocado butter and it came out sooo beautiful, soft, and defined but by the end of my work shift and getting home, my hair looked like day 5!! lol See this is EXACTLY why I HATE to wear my hair loose during the summer. I learned my lesson, I have definitely learned my lesson. lol*

*As for the hair, yeah I agree with using it for crochet braids. I just returned mine but I'm guessing you opened and used all the packs? I don't know, you could try making a wig, I don't know, I don't know the ins and outs of buying hair. As you can see, I clearly stick by my yarn. *

*I heard that infusium23 mixed with some water and a some moisturizing conditioner is good for wearing braids. I personally used to use African Royale's BRX braid spray, and it really did work well for my scalp and new growth. I used it alot while I was relaxed and it always made my new growth nice and soft. That's just my two cents though. *


----------



## Mskraizy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Well ladies another month has come and gone. Yes August is check in time, however it's up to each person if they want to post a pic which is optional or just share with us how many inches you acquired in the last 2 months (July and August). I did not measure but I wanted to see any achievement and I was looking all over for my length t-shirt before I put braids in my hair and I could not find it. I have my hair in braids now but I will measure when I take my braids down in another 2 weeks and post how many inches I achieved. It looks the same about 1 1/2 inches but I have to wait to see. I hoping everyone will do the same just to keep us motivated and encouraged.
> 
> I hope everyone is still on track. I have slacked a little doing exercises and inversion, but I'm putting myself back on track. I'm consistent with oiling scalp, cleansing scalp and keeping hair moist. I'm consistent with taking supplements, protein drink, and eating my tuna. I'm hoping to find products that will keep my hair strong because Moisture, Strength and Protection is what leads to hair retention and length. Stay focused and postive everyone because the support from each other is what encourages us to believe, we can do this!


 

*Well, I kinda already did check in, but I still think I'm somewhere around MBL. My hair keeps playing me stretched far one day and stretching shorter the next. I still think I'm MBL though **crosses fingers***

*If I am MBL then that means I am definitely on track for getting as close to WL by the end of the year as possible!*

*I have kind of fallen off from oiling and massaging my scalp on a daily basis so I'll try to get back to that. I really believes that help stimulate growth in my scalp, but this heat might be doing enough stimulation.*

*I really want to say that I'm gonna get back on my fitness game...and I need to. Feelin some unwanted pounds trying to seep back into my life. doggone mcdonalds....*

*Other than that, still gonna keep up my protective styling. I want to go back into yarn braids again. I loved the pink/purple/brown highlights so much I may add them again or possibly do dark blue/brown highlights this time....it depends. We'll see.*

*Does anyone else feel like the longer their hair gets the less you know what to do with it? I mean I love the idea of having longer hair but the more I have of it, the less I want to do it, the less I want to style it, the less I KNOW how to style it.........does this happen to many long-haired ladies??*


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. Keeping it simple works! Mini braids is definitely a protective style and cowashing keeps the moisture in. You are doing what is necessary to keep hair moisturised and ends protected. What product do you use for strength? I have fine strands too, and I was just curious. I'm doing braids every 2 weeks, but I cleanse my scalp every day. The mix that i use I put in a applicator bottle and I put all over my scalp, massage for a few minutes and then with another applicator bottle that has water I put on my scalp and massage in. I have to tell you that this process keeps my hair wet/moisturised because when I do my braids I saturate my hair with oils/butters, activator gel and I just can't believe how wet moist my hair is the next day when I take down one of my braids. I also do the GHE, but I think I'm going to start wrapping the plastic cap around my braids only and not my entire head. I don't cowash or wash my hair. Only when I take down braids in 2 weeks. I moisturised my braids with braid spray once a week, but my hair stays moist and I believe it's because of the method I use to cleanse my scalp. This is a keeper for me.



For strength after each shampoo i deep condition with a protein dc and follow up with a moisturizing dc. After each mid week co-wash i follow up with a protein leave in. And and i M&S with a penetrating oil or a ceramide oil. 

The Protein DC are either tigi dumb blonde reconstructor or Aphogee 2 min. 
The Leave ins are either PhytoRelax Instant reconstructing Milk or Aphogee green tea restructurizer
and the penetrating oil is ALWAYS Dabur Vatika oil and the ceramide is either sunflower oil or grapeseed oil. 

I use Hawaiian Silky dry gel activator as a moisturiser. I like it because it's moisturising but not clammy like other glycerin products and doesn't smell too strong. It has a tendency to curdle when mixed with other products though so i wait until my hairs dry before i put it in on wash day.  

I try not to manipulate my hair when super wet or keep it moist for too long because some strands are really fine and just don't like it, so baggy or GHE isn't for me.  I like the idea of just baggying the ends just to get that extra oomph from the products. I'm not sure my hairs long enough to do that though. 
I prefer minibraids over twists because my vanity sometimes takes over my good intentions. If i'm going out i sometimes do impromptu twist outs. It ends up ruining my protective styling challenges. Try and do and impromptu braid out on 100 minibraids. I plan to keep these minibraids in for 2 months and then redo. Have you noticed a difference in growth since you slowed up on inversion and stuff?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 4, 2013)

fancypants007 I would rate my brother's massage a 8.5 because it could have gone longer and I wish he would have considered not involving my hair so much and just focus on my scalp lol but hey! He is a man after all lol!!! 

Today I went on a haul for some much needed products that was out of stock. I may have went overboard but I love everything about hair and MY hair so whatever lol it is what it is. I have been back on MN and I used it today. I will not use it tomorrow due to increased build up if used daily however I will apply again Thursday and every other day so forth. I start working out tomorrow as well, just some walking maybe a jog here and there to start off with. I have still been M&S nightly and I always make sure to DC. I have started back prepooing before washes and cowashes so I'm trying to do better. Anywho I just took my supplements and to bed I go! Nite!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. Yeah girl, those scalp massages feel very good. How did your brother rate. I purchased a concoction to give scalp massages. It was a bit pricey, but it's well worth it. I use it for 5 minutes at least 5 or 6 times a week. I'm glad you are doing well, and just staying consistent and focus will keep us all on track.



fancypants007, what concoction did you buy?


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Thanks. My braidout came out great! But when the southern Sun hit it.....my hair didn't stand a CHANCE. lol I had used garnier sleek and shine leave in, ors lock and twist gel, and avocado butter and it came out sooo beautiful, soft, and defined but by the end of my work shift and getting home, my hair looked like day 5!! lol See this is EXACTLY why I HATE to wear my hair loose during the summer. I learned my lesson, I have definitely learned my lesson. lol*
> 
> *As for the hair, yeah I agree with using it for crochet braids. I just returned mine but I'm guessing you opened and used all the packs? I don't know, you could try making a wig, I don't know, I don't know the ins and outs of buying hair. As you can see, I clearly stick by my yarn. *
> 
> *I heard that infusium23 mixed with some water and a some moisturizing conditioner is good for wearing braids. I personally used to use African Royale's BRX braid spray, and it really did work well for my scalp and new growth. I used it alot while I was relaxed and it always made my new growth nice and soft. That's just my two cents though. *



Thanks for your suggestions. I love African Royale's BRX braid spray. Very soon we won't have to deal with the heat and humidity because Fall/Winter is around the corner. Will you wear braidout then, or will you continue to wear yarn braids?


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Well, I kinda already did check in, but I still think I'm somewhere around MBL. My hair keeps playing me stretched far one day and stretching shorter the next. I still think I'm MBL though **crosses fingers***
> 
> *If I am MBL then that means I am definitely on track for getting as close to WL by the end of the year as possible!*
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in, you are very consistent with that and I appreciate it very much. Keeps me encouraged and on point. We are starting another 2 months and want to achieve what we got the previous months if not more. I love long hair and do know how to style it, but I will probably keep it simple. Most ladies still wear buns, braids, ponies, etc. Look at Jewell's beautiful hair. She has almost hip length hair and she chooses to still wear it in a bun. I would imagine on special occassions, you would want to style it differently.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> For strength after each shampoo i deep condition with a protein dc and follow up with a moisturizing dc. After each mid week co-wash i follow up with a protein leave in. And and i M&S with a penetrating oil or a ceramide oil.
> 
> The Protein DC are either tigi dumb blonde reconstructor or Aphogee 2 min.
> The Leave ins are either PhytoRelax Instant reconstructing Milk or Aphogee green tea restructurizer
> ...



Thanks for the breakdown. I decided to do Chicoro pre protein treatment. I ordered all the amino acids and will be doing this twice a month along with henna gloss using Mane n Tail original conditioner or another moisturising conditioner. I use powders mixed with conditioner to wash my hair and hopefully it will help strengthen my fine strands. I know what you mean about the GHE. I stopped doing it for my entire head but will start doing it on my pony that is on top of my head. I will see how this works. I know you have to use natural products such as water, oils and butters for GHE, but when you use other products, conditioners, it becomes the baggy method. It's funny that you mention about the inversion, because looking at my new growth before I braided my hair last saturday, it seemed to me that it didn't seem as much. Thanks for bringing it to my attention because I would have never thought of it. I will start back doing my inversion method this week.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> fancypants007 I would rate my brother's massage a 8.5 because it could have gone longer and I wish he would have considered not involving my hair so much and just focus on my scalp lol but hey! He is a man after all lol!!!
> 
> Today I went on a haul for some much needed products that was out of stock. I may have went overboard but I love everything about hair and MY hair so whatever lol it is what it is. I have been back on MN and I used it today. I will not use it tomorrow due to increased build up if used daily however I will apply again Thursday and every other day so forth. I start working out tomorrow as well, just some walking maybe a jog here and there to start off with. I have still been M&S nightly and I always make sure to DC. I have started back prepooing before washes and cowashes so I'm trying to do better. Anywho I just took my supplements and to bed I go! Nite!



8.5 is good! A man's hands are so strong and powerful and it is good that he assists you with that. I remember a old beauty book I read some years ago and it talked about this salon in NY where they had paid body builders that would give clients a 5 minute massage. Can you imagine the blood flow they received and you have one right in your midst. Wow!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



MileHighDiva said:


> fancypants007, what concoction did you buy?



It's called the Hair Sonic. They have sonic for everything and I never heard of this until I was searching for some massaging unit. I was tempted to buy a scalp massager called I believe Brookstone Scalp Massager, but instead I opted for this one. I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I don't have an official check in. I haven't didn't take many pictures or do length checks from April through July. I don't know where my hair was start of July. I was wearing finger coils in April and May. I think I switched over to 2 strand twists in May. My 2 strand twists in June was aiight but I was still wearing a headband because they weren't hanging well in the front. Now I am in comfortable, wearing two strand twists that hang slightly in the front with no headband.

I have started back to taking pictures so I will have a real update next check in. My hair is growing and retaining. Just not sure how much.

Here's my hair mid-april


Here's my hair end of August


Definitely better. 

I am glad this runs until next year.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I went with my girlfriend to a hair consultation last night and it motivated me to get back on my game at least for my scalp. I have my oil blend that I used when I first started working on my scalp. I promise myself that I am going to apply that daily and massage my scalp for at least 1 minute a day for all of September. I will start today.

I have started back with exercise. 

I am letting go of the NJoy's growth oil and the biotin. Both of them break me out. 

*My new plan 9/1 - 10/31*
1. Scalp massages with oil blend, minimum 1 minute daily
2. Protective Styling with 2 strand twist 
3. No heat unless rollersets. If rollerset will oil scalp prior and will use only medium heat with 5 minute breaks every 20 minutes of heat.
4. Work up to 30 minutes of exercise at least 3 days a week. (yoga, walking, cycling)
5. Prepoo with oil for at least 30 minutes every week. 
6. Dust every 8 to 12 weeks
7. Determine how and how often to moisture and seal in twist
8. Finger detangle after DCing
9.  Wash in 6 sections
10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!
11. Drink min of 48 oz of water daily
12. Take 1 step monthly to improve diet
13. Daily smoothie at least 5x a week
14. Daily vitamins
15. Bedtime by 10:30, up by 6:45 am
16. Wash and DC weekly
17. Revise list as needed Oct 31st.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I don't have an official check in. I haven't didn't take many pictures or do length checks from April through July. I don't know where my hair was start of July. I was wearing finger coils in April and May. I think I switched over to 2 strand twists in May. My 2 strand twists in June was aiight but I was still wearing a headband because they weren't hanging well in the front. Now I am in comfortable, wearing two strand twists that hang slightly in the front with no headband.
> 
> I have started back to taking pictures so I will have a real update next check in. My hair is growing and retaining. Just not sure how much.
> 
> ...



Looks good and can definitely see the growth.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I went with my girlfriend to a hair consultation last night and it motivated me to get back on my game at least for my scalp. I have my oil blend that I used when I first started working on my scalp. I promise myself that I am going to apply that daily and massage my scalp for at least 1 minute a day for all of September. I will start today.
> 
> I have started back with exercise.
> 
> ...



See that's what I'm talking about. I knew it would be a matter of time before you would be back full swing. Your regime sounds good. You definitely are doing something right because I see progress with your pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks fancypants.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA wow thats such a reasonable plan and your hair is lovely and thick. I think i'll do something similar tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> @faithVA wow thats such a reasonable plan and your hair is lovely and thick. I think i'll do something similar tomorrow


 
Thank you llan. You ladies keep me going and keep me on track. If I weren't in this thread, I would be continually on slack mode. 

Everytime I see this thread pop up it is a reminder.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Thank you llan. You ladies keep me going and keep me on track. If I weren't in this thread, I would be continually on slack mode.
> 
> Everytime I see this thread pop up it is a reminder.



That is what being supportive means, being there. We all are trying to do what we can do to achieve this goal and having the support and encouragement from others helps us to stay focus and on track.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Today I did the following...
1. Scalp massages with oil blend, minimum 1 minute daily
4. Cycled but only for 15 minutes. Working up to more
7. Moisturized, Baggied for 15+ minutes and sealed
10. Will sleep on satin pillow case
11. Drink min of 48 oz of water daily
13. Daily smoothie at least 5x a week
14. Daily vitamins


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Today I did the following...
> 1. Scalp massages with oil blend, minimum 1 minute daily
> 4. Cycled but only for 15 minutes. Working up to more
> 7. Moisturized, Baggied for 15+ minutes and sealed
> ...



Thanks for checking in. I stopped during the GHE, but I think I'm going to just do my pony and not my entire head. I think it is helpful to keep hair moist. This is where protein is very beneficial because I don't want my hair to be overly moist and mushy. I'm going to try Chicoro method this week and I'm also using ayuredic powders mixed with conditioner for my shampoo/cleansing followed with henna mixed with ORS hair repair and hopefully I will get to balance my hair strands with the right moisture/protein balance. Are you still using NJoy's sulfur oil? What is your oil blend if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. I stopped during the GHE, but I think I'm going to just do my pony and not my entire head. I think it is helpful to keep hair moist. This is where protein is very beneficial because I don't want my hair to be overly moist and mushy. I'm going to try Chicoro method this week and I'm also using ayuredic powders mixed with conditioner for my shampoo/cleansing followed with henna mixed with ORS hair repair and hopefully I will get to balance my hair strands with the right moisture/protein balance. Are you still using NJoy's sulfur oil? What is your oil blend if you don't mind sharing.



I am using the diluted NJoy's Growth oil as a prepoo on wash day. The sulfur really breaks me out. I gave the other bottle away.

The oil blend I use mid-week is a blend of castor oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, vitamine e,rosemary, sage, thyme and lavendar.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I was lazy over the weekend.

I did a scalp massage Friday night but not sure if I used oil. I prepooed with diluted NJoy's growth oil Saturday and massaged for several minutes. I didn't oil on Sunday but I did massage for a minute.

Looking at my growth from July 1st, I am barely getting my 1/2" a month, if that. But at least my hair seems to be getting healthier. I hope my ends continue to hold up.

I am suffering from a bout of depression right now so having a hard time choosing a healthy lifestyle. Hoping this will past soon. Maybe it is just the change of seasons.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I was lazy over the weekend.
> 
> I did a scalp massage Friday night but not sure if I used oil. I prepooed with diluted NJoy's growth oil Saturday and massaged for several minutes. I didn't oil on Sunday but I did massage for a minute.
> 
> ...


 
faithVA
As your hair gets healthier, you'll find yourself needing to do less to maintain it. All i did was cowash and rub some olive oil and it feels fine. 
What are you doing to get through your bout?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> faithVA
> As your hair gets healthier, you'll find yourself needing to do less to maintain it. All i did was cowash and rub some olive oil and it feels fine.
> What are you doing to get through your bout?



I am looking forward to an easier regimen. And I know a few more inches would help as well. 

Not doing much to get through this bout at the moment. I shut it down this weekend and just stayed in and did nothing. I have had so many busy weeks. I will do a little exercise when I get home. I plan on taking it easy this week and put a lot of housework on hold.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am using the diluted NJoy's Growth oil as a prepoo on wash day. The sulfur really breaks me out. I gave the other bottle away.
> 
> The oil blend I use mid-week is a blend of castor oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, vitamine e,rosemary, sage, thyme and lavendar.



Your oil blend sounds good. I know what you mean, I get an allergic reaction to from her sulfur mix. I still have the other bottle, I'm going to blend with other oils, half and half to see what I get. I hope not a reaction still.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I was lazy over the weekend.
> 
> I did a scalp massage Friday night but not sure if I used oil. I prepooed with diluted NJoy's growth oil Saturday and massaged for several minutes. I didn't oil on Sunday but I did massage for a minute.
> 
> ...



Yes not getting much growth can be disheartening, but it will improve. It could be because you're under some pressure, stress and these moments/days impact us unexpectedly that affect our entire being. Sometimes, i like quiet times, just being by myself to collect my thoughts which helps me alot and I'm not ashamed to admit that sometimes crying is good because it releases those chemicals which cause us to be stressed and actually makes us feel better. This will pass. Just be patient with yourself and do what you can do. Just like you found your regime, you will find a healthy lifestyle that will benefit you.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Your oil blend sounds good. I know what you mean, I get an allergic reaction to from her sulfur mix. I still have the other bottle, I'm going to blend with other oils, half and half to see what I get. I hope not a reaction still.



Let me know how the diluted version works for you. 

I diluted mine probably 70/30 to 60/40 Growth Oil to additional oils. I tried to use it on just my crown. I still broke out  I probably should have done 50/50. When I use it as a prepoo I don't break out. I think when it sits on my scalp it enters my bloodstream. I initially thought it was getting on my skin but I break out around my jaw line and not on other parts of my face.

I can't say it is just her oil. I tried Boundless Tresses 2 years ago and had the same issue. I thought it was her formulation. But since getting the same results with this oil and other people are doing fine with the formulation I realize that I have a serious sensitivity to it. I also have a sensitivity to Biotin.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yes not getting much growth can be disheartening, but it will improve. It could be because you're under some pressure, stress and these moments/days impact us unexpectedly that affect our entire being. Sometimes, i like quiet times, just being by myself to collect my thoughts which helps me alot and I'm not ashamed to admit that sometimes crying is good because it releases those chemicals which cause us to be stressed and actually makes us feel better. This will pass. Just be patient with yourself and do what you can do. Just like you found your regime, you will find a healthy lifestyle that will benefit you.



Awww your so nice. I'm going to keep coming back in here.


----------



## Mskraizy (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in, you are very consistent with that and I appreciate it very much. Keeps me encouraged and on point. We are starting another 2 months and want to achieve what we got the previous months if not more. I love long hair and do know how to style it, but I will probably keep it simple. Most ladies still wear buns, braids, ponies, etc. Look at Jewell's beautiful hair. She has almost hip length hair and she chooses to still wear it in a bun. I would imagine on special occassions, you would want to style it differently.


 

*Thank you! I do style it differently at times but I just realize that when my hair was shorter, I used to do so many types of updos and styles and whatnot and these days I just don't have much creativity left in me. At times I don't know WHAT to do with it beyond the usual twists and yarn braids....=/*

*But I had another good wash day. I've been trying hard to keep from using my denman to detangle my hair because everyone says its....not exactly BAD. But not all that good either. But I was very gentle while detangling my hair, I did so in smaller sections and finally my hair feels good and detangled and not like it's gonna start matting on me. I do think finger detangling is a better option, but apparently I'm not doing it right or do not have the patience TO do it right, so I'm sticking by my good ol' denman. It works for me. *

*Anyways, besides that my ends still look amazing! I set a goal to not trim my hair at all until the end of the year and I may actually be able to stick by that. They still look so amazing and crisp! Detangling with my denman really helps me to get out all the shed hairs so I don't have any strings still being pulled out of my twists (I HATE that!!!). Yeah, my denamn is stiiiil my best friend! lol*


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Let me know how the diluted version works for you.
> 
> I diluted mine probably 70/30 to 60/40 Growth Oil to additional oils. I tried to use it on just my crown. I still broke out  I probably should have done 50/50. When I use it as a prepoo I don't break out. I think when it sits on my scalp it enters my bloodstream. I initially thought it was getting on my skin but I break out around my jaw line and not on other parts of my face.
> 
> I can't say it is just her oil. I tried Boundless Tresses 2 years ago and had the same issue. I thought it was her formulation. But since getting the same results with this oil and other people are doing fine with the formulation I realize that I have a serious sensitivity to it. I also have a sensitivity to Biotin.



I mixed mine 50/50 and it seemed to be OK. I haven't used for a minute because I bought some Gro Aut butter and oil. I'm using them up first before I start back with my 50/50 ratio of NJoy's oil to other oils. I can't remember when I was using the 50/50 ratio if I was still getting an allergic reaction. I will keep you posted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Awww your so nice. I'm going to keep coming back in here.



Please keep coming back, we need your support!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Thank you! I do style it differently at times but I just realize that when my hair was shorter, I used to do so many types of updos and styles and whatnot and these days I just don't have much creativity left in me. At times I don't know WHAT to do with it beyond the usual twists and yarn braids....=/*
> 
> *But I had another good wash day. I've been trying hard to keep from using my denman to detangle my hair because everyone says its....not exactly BAD. But not all that good either. But I was very gentle while detangling my hair, I did so in smaller sections and finally my hair feels good and detangled and not like it's gonna start matting on me. I do think finger detangling is a better option, but apparently I'm not doing it right or do not have the patience TO do it right, so I'm sticking by my good ol' denman. It works for me. *
> 
> *Anyways, besides that my ends still look amazing! I set a goal to not trim my hair at all until the end of the year and I may actually be able to stick by that. They still look so amazing and crisp! Detangling with my denman really helps me to get out all the shed hairs so I don't have any strings still being pulled out of my twists (I HATE that!!!). Yeah, my denamn is stiiiil my best friend! lol*



Do you wear different styles when you wear your yarn braids? Your hair sounds fabulous and it's so full. I love that about your hair. I'm trying these next few months to strengthen my fine strands. I have to the end of October which is our next check in and I hope the products I'm using will contribute to strengthening my hair. This is what I think is my problem as to why I can't retain length. As pre-treatment I'm going to use Chicoro amino acid treatment, followed with a hair wash powder mixed with a strengthening conditioner as my shampoo. Next I will condition with a henna gloss mix. All of this I will be doing every 2 weeks. This week will be the first time I will be doing it. I don't know if it could be protein overload, but before putting in my braids, I'm saturating my hair with leave in conditioner, oils, activator gel and butter. I don't want moisture overload either. I'm hoping my hair will love this.  Time will tell. I will keep everyone posted. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I oiled my scalp last night and did at least a minute of massage. I moisturized my hair with diluted S-curl and sealed with a shea butter blend. Tonight I may skip the S-Curl. It makes my twists too soft but I may seal my ends again with the shea butter blend. The air is getting drier and my ends are trying to tell me they need more loving


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I oiled my scalp last night and did at least a minute of massage. I moisturized my hair with diluted S-curl and sealed with a shea butter blend. Tonight I may skip the S-Curl. It makes my twists too soft but I may seal my ends again with the shea butter blend. The air is getting drier and my ends are trying to tell me they need more loving



Thanks for update. I've heard good things about S-Curl and I love all kinds of butters. Before I do my braids, I saturate my hair with leave ins, oils and butters. I know what you mean about the hair being too soft. That's why I want to up my protein. I'm hoping to find that moisture/protein balance.  Have you tried the Rosy Scalp cleanser yet? This really keeps my hair moist and my scalp clean. I was using 1T of ACV and aloe vera gel in 4oz of rose water and I think I mistakenly thought that 1 TSP was a tablespoon when I believe it should be tsp. I will make another mix of it and use teaspoon (tsp) not tablespoons. Anyhow, it's doing very well in keeping my hair moisturised. I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for update. I've heard good things about S-Curl and I love all kinds of butters. Before I do my braids, I saturate my hair with leave ins, oils and butters. I know what you mean about the hair being too soft. That's why I want to up my protein. I'm hoping to find that moisture/protein balance.  Have you tried the Rosy Scalp cleanser yet? This really keeps my hair moist and my scalp clean. I was using 1T of ACV and aloe vera gel in 4oz of rose water and I think I mistakenly thought that 1 TSP was a tablespoon when I believe it should be tsp. I will make another mix of it and use teaspoon (tsp) not tablespoons. Anyhow, it's doing very well in keeping my hair moisturised. I love it!



My hair no like butters or oils  I tried to make her like them  

I haven't tried the rosy scalp cleanser yet. I said I was going to give it a try in October and see if I can keep my twist in for 2 weeks. My crown is fussing at me again so I'm not sure if I'm ready to skip a wash week yet. 

I still have the roses in my freezer. I've yet to make rosewater from it. Maybe I try making some in the crockpot tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I think I am going to oil my scalp 2x a day with my oil blend. Will make more of my oil tonight, so I am ready for the weekend.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey y'all!! I am proud to inform you that I have been working out 5 days a week since last week. I have been doing two a day workouts and I love it. I feel so much better afterwards. It's motivation plus knowing that it helps with circulation to my scalp helps a whole lot more lol. I have been watching what I eat as well. I have cut down on how much I eat cause I was pure greedy lol. Anywho just stopped in to say that


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Made a new batch of my oil blend. It should last me for a while. I oiled my scalp and massaged for about 2 minutes. Spritzed my scalp with Giovanni Eco-Chic. It was sooo dry. That sun baked it while I was out walking today.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey y'all!! I am proud to inform you that I have been working out 5 days a week since last week. I have been doing two a day workouts and I love it. I feel so much better afterwards. It's motivation plus knowing that it helps with circulation to my scalp helps a whole lot more lol. I have been watching what I eat as well. I have cut down on how much I eat cause I was pure greedy lol. Anywho just stopped in to say that



Thanks for checking in. Yes, I have always loved exercising. I wish I could get motivated to do it in the AM, but I do it when I get home and sometimes due to work load, I have to miss because I get home late and I'm too lazy to do. I'm impressed that you are doing 2 a day, WOW. Keep it up because you're right, exercising increases blood circulation which means more growth/inches.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Made a new batch of my oil blend. It should last me for a while. I oiled my scalp and massaged for about 2 minutes. Spritzed my scalp with Giovanni Eco-Chic. It was sooo dry. That sun baked it while I was out walking today.



Very nice. I made some of my concoctions this morning before coming to work. I will be trying Chicoro pre protein treatment tonight, shampoo with lustrous henna shampoo powder mixed with strenghtening conditioner and then do an overnight henna gloss. I'm looking forward to doing all of this and seeing how my hair will react. I will try to put braids in either Friday PM or Saturday PM. I picked up my  tofu at Giant this morning and will keep everyone posted about the Chicoro treatment.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA

Hmmm, I love Scurl on my hair but the smell is so strong for me. I was thinking of revisiting. Does diluting it make it work better? 

on a different note, i have to take out my minibraids much earlier than i expected. I have an interview and i want some fresh luscious twists, too much scalp on show with these.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=371057 said:
			
		

> llan[/USER];18960285]faithVA
> 
> Hmmm, I love Scurl on my hair but the smell is so strong for me. I was thinking of revisiting. Does diluting it make it work better?
> 
> on a different note, i have to take out my minibraids much earlier than i expected. I have an interview and i want some fresh luscious twists, too much scalp on show with these.



It works better diluted for my hair. Using it straight out of the bottle it is too sticky and too heavy. My hair just seems to need a little touch of it to feel moisturized. And when I dilute it, it gets rid of that stickiness.

Maybe if you dilute it, it will minimize the smell as well.


----------



## nyunyu (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Heyah girlies, its been a while, i just needed to vent this evening, so here it goes:

So,
I went to the hair dresser at 8 wks post relaxer with a lil over an inch new grwoth in some areas. I wanted to do a roller set but was too exhausted to attempt i myself so i went for a wash and set really on wednesday. Now the ng is soft, but i didnt brush my hair out before going. Man oh man, the detangling i could hear them ripping out my fine strands i was like hello! Then they were sounding all frustrated. I was like, chick, from the ends pleez.

After rinsing out conditioner they attempt to roller set. I dunno what they did to my hai but the comb woldnt go through it well despite the fact that it was soft! The woman goin to look at me and tell me that the reason she cant comb out the hair (midstrand) is because of the new growth, WHAT????!!! I put my fingers in my hair and omg sooooooooooo much hair had come out, NO white bulbs, all breakage, i was ready to cry! I got up out of the chair after 5 rollers had been put in, i said " just stop, cuz alll the past 8 weeks ive been doin my own hair and ive never seen this kind of breakage, just take this nonsense out and let me go do this my damn self" so they were all frightened took me back to the sink, conditioned it again, and the second time it seemed the comb went thru better. 

Now after drying and taking out the rollers i go to brush it now, tanle after tangle after tangle!!!!! What?!?! How is that even ****** possible???? Sigh my heart hurts even while im typing this. Alll my hard work.... I officially give up on hair dressers, as of today! If i even hint a ill go back any of yall have permission to come across and knock me out witha 2x4! Im soooooo sAd. The hair feels weird. Brushing i hear snap snap, my fingrs dont go thru it well and then it occured to me, the woman didnt wash out all the conditioner, hats why its stickyish and my hair is fine so yep, disaster city. I took a pair of scisssors and cut some split ends i found today and some ssks which btw i had verrrry few of prior to my salon visit. I tipped them 10 dollars, smiled and got out of there. Thats the last money a hairdresser will get from me, im done. Next time im too tired i need to find a scarf, tie this thing up and call it a day!

Im trying to revive it, nexxus poly medic emergencee, honestly my hair feels terrible :-( :-( :'-(
I hope yall are having a better week than i am.... Sigh


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Sep 12, 2013)

nyunyu Im so sorry this happened to you. I really don't trust nobody in my hair since my journey. I do have one stylist that does wonders however she is now 5 hours away. I would rather do my own hair knowing I would be way more gentle than anyone else. Most women and men who does hair doesn't know the fundamentals of being gentle. Nor do they understand healthy hair practices. They will mush your hair around while shampooing, they will roughly comb without a second thought, and will heat the heck out of your hair with no protectant. I'm happy you were able to get out of there before anything else happened. I hope all gets better for you and your hair!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Heyah girlies, its been a while, i just needed to vent this evening, so here it goes:
> 
> So,
> I went to the hair dresser at 8 wks post relaxer with a lil over an inch new grwoth in some areas. I wanted to do a roller set but was too exhausted to attempt i myself so i went for a wash and set really on wednesday. Now the ng is soft, but i didnt brush my hair out before going. Man oh man, the detangling i could hear them ripping out my fine strands i was like hello! Then they were sounding all frustrated. I was like, chick, from the ends pleez.
> ...



This sounds like a nightmare and I am sooo sorry. But the good thing that came from it, is lesson learned...... EXERCISE CAUTION WHEN ALLOWING HAIRDRESSERS TO DO YOUR HAIR.

I think we have all been there. Not all hairdressers are this way, but unfortunately because of this type of treatment, it gives all hairdressers a bum rap. What makes me so upset, is our hair is so difficult to grow long and be healthy. It takes years of hard work and our personalized efforts to achieve what we have, and then in a second, a moment it all goes down the drain because a little mishap of not washing out all the conditioner, or raking the comb thru your hair instead of combing gently. These bad practices leads to damage and split ends, etc. Do you think a protein treatment will help? It seems like you are up on it, trimming away split ends, etc. I hope you get it under control because you worked too hard to have this mishap. Please keep us posted, I would love to hear that your hair is improving.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Heyah girlies, its been a while, i just needed to vent this evening, so here it goes:
> 
> So,
> I went to the hair dresser at 8 wks post relaxer with a lil over an inch new grwoth in some areas. I wanted to do a roller set but was too exhausted to attempt i myself so i went for a wash and set really on wednesday. Now the ng is soft, but i didnt brush my hair out before going. Man oh man, the detangling i could hear them ripping out my fine strands i was like hello! Then they were sounding all frustrated. I was like, chick, from the ends pleez.
> ...



I forgot to mention, why did you tip them. Tipping is usually if the services were good and you were happy. Obviously you weren't. Sometimes hairdressers may wonder why they are losing business, and if we put them on notice, by telling them our complaints or dissatisfaction, then maybe they will improve. Me personally, I would not have given them a tip but I understand we are all different.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Well as I said I would report back after during the Chicoro Pre Protein treatment. Well I accomplished what I was looking for, strengthened hair. I followed her recipe and kept treatment on for 30 minutes, followed up with 10 minutes of coconut oil. As I was rinsing it out I could tell how strengthened my hair was. I proceeded to wash using shampoo powder mixed with coconut milk, coconut oil, and strenghtening conditioner and I left it on my hair for 30 minutes. I was massaging it through my hair and my hair felt so thick and strengthen. I rinsed out and then did henna gloss and left on for 2 hours and rinsed. I then applied my leave in conditioner and put in plaits and retired for the evening. I noticed that hair strands were falling just raking my hands through it. I don't know if it was one of the conditioners I used but I will take note the next time I do this whole regime in 2 weeks. I took down plaits this AM and applied more leave in conditioner because I want the balance of protein and moisture. My hair is so soft and strong. I haven't applied any oils or butters. I will be doing that to each hair section when I do my braids tonight. I literally saturate my hair with leave ins, oils, activator gel, and butter. I will give another update when I redo in 2 weeks but overall I am very pleased.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Well as I said I would report back after during the Chicoro Pre Protein treatment. Well I accomplished what I was looking for, strengthened hair. I followed her recipe and kept treatment on for 30 minutes, followed up with 10 minutes of coconut oil. As I was rinsing it out I could tell how strengthened my hair was. I proceeded to wash using shampoo powder mixed with coconut milk, coconut oil, and strenghtening conditioner and I left it on my hair for 30 minutes. I was massaging it through my hair and my hair felt so thick and strengthen. I rinsed out and then did henna gloss and left on for 2 hours and rinsed. I then applied my leave in conditioner and put in plaits and retired for the evening. *I noticed that hair strands were falling *just raking my hands through it. I don't know if it was one of the conditioners I used but I will take note the next time I do this whole regime in 2 weeks. I took down plaits this AM and applied more leave in conditioner because I want the balance of protein and moisture. My hair is so soft and strong. I haven't applied any oils or butters. I will be doing that to each hair section when I do my braids tonight. I literally saturate my hair with leave ins, oils, activator gel, and butter. I will give another update when I redo in 2 weeks but overall I am very pleased.



I googled why hair fall and it got me wondering.... could this be the problem. I was using my Rosy Scalp cleanser every AM to keep my scalp cleanse and I stopped using it, no reason just being lazy. Well in my google search this is what I found.....

"Vinegar can gently and safely rejuvenate your scalp and hair. It will leave your hair  beautiful while purifying and removing all residue, dirt, debris and other build up that might be clogging or blocking your hair follicles.

Anyone experiencing hair loss or scalp issues should consider this vinegar rinse.

This vinegar rinse has herbal extracts and essential oils that will improve the health of your scalp, follicles and beautify your hair." They were promoting their vinegar rinse which by the way was $26.99. I can use my own version which I believe is just as effective and definitely inexpensive. Here is  the website if anyone is interested. http://www.justnaturalskincare.com/hair/loss_rinse_vinegar.html?gclid=CKitgau8yLkCFehxOgodZU0ANQ

My Rosy Scalp cleanser has ACV and aloe vera. I never experienced this before and I thought perhaps it was the conditioner I was using. Now I'm thinking perhaps my scalp was not as clean, and it was just shed hair that was falling when I was massaging. Anyhow, I'm back to using my Rosy Scalp cleanser every AM. I had no problems with it and my scalp felt refreshed.


----------



## nyunyu (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

SincerelyBeautiful and fancypants007
Thanx so much for your support! Gosh i was sooo down that day. Yesterday i washed it gain used he nexxus plymedic emergency washed that ou and did a moisturizing DC. I followed with a verrrrry diluted AVC rinse and then air dried. I put neutrogena triple moisture in it after towel drying for 30-40mins. Sealed with sweetalmond and castor oil. Especially the ng and ends. It feeeels better, but i still have a Ways to go i guess, i cant shock it into fullrecovery, i wish i could! Ah well. But i guess setbacks come with the territory. I sorry i didnt take a pic of the hair i lost. It was a palm-full. I exercise every other day so i have to cowash every 3 days, but we'll see cuz im cared to manipulate it too much. Waiting on the cassia to come in the mail (dont want the red colour of henna just yet, im gonna do that for christmas) maybe that will make the strands stronger.

Oh! Why did i tip them? It was kind of symbolic to me at the time (very emotional, lol) i was paying severance. Im serious about not goin to a hairdresser for a verrrrrrry long time (for now that means never). Dunno if that makes much sense but that's how i felt at the time.

On the upside my hair still growing, so ill bounce back!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> SincerelyBeautiful and fancypants007
> Thanx so much for your support! Gosh i was sooo down that day. Yesterday i washed it gain used he nexxus plymedic emergency washed that ou and did a moisturizing DC. I followed with a verrrrry diluted AVC rinse and then air dried. I put neutrogena triple moisture in it after towel drying for 30-40mins. Sealed with sweetalmond and castor oil. Especially the ng and ends. It feeeels better, but i still have a Ways to go i guess, i cant shock it into fullrecovery, i wish i could! Ah well. But i guess setbacks come with the territory. I sorry i didnt take a pic of the hair i lost. It was a palm-full. I exercise every other day so i have to cowash every 3 days, but we'll see cuz im cared to manipulate it too much. Waiting on the cassia to come in the mail (dont want the red colour of henna just yet, im gonna do that for christmas) maybe that will make the strands stronger.
> 
> Oh! Why did i tip them? It was kind of symbolic to me at the time (very emotional, lol) i was paying severance. Im serious about not goin to a hairdresser for a verrrrrrry long time (for now that means never). Dunno if that makes much sense but that's how i felt at the time.
> ...



That sounds very creative, you were paying severance pay. I'm glad your spirits are good and yes your hair will recover. Setbacks are part of the territory and something that comes along with the package, but we don't want things to happen deliberately like hairdressers do at times. Anyhow, I'm glad you are still in the running and can't wait to hear about your hair progress. Stay positive and focus and consistent and you/us will achieve our goals.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, 

I hope everyone is doing fine and is staying focus. I decided to make a change and will start wearing wigs once I take these set of braids down. I am about 10 weeks post and I have so much new growth. One of the things I do not like about braids is the buildup. I only keep my braids in 2 weeks at time to help cut down on buildup, but it is still there and I don't really like it which is why I decided to start back wearing wigs. As we speak, I'm seaching for a lace front hopefully natural looking that I can dress up or down. I also made a change  to my regime and I will be using MTG as my growth aide. I had success with it some years ago. I stopped taking biotin, but I like collagen type I and III that Jewell recommended. I'm consistently trying to take my protein powders and I take gummy prenatal vitamins and hopefully it will contribute to growth. Exercising, inversion are still part of my regime too. I haven't decided if I'm going to wash/shampoo my hair every 2 weeks but I guess I'm going to allow my hair to be the judge based on if I have itches, dry hair and needs water, etc. I'm excited about this new regime because I can give attention to my hair everyday but I don't want to really manipulate it too much. I want to make my regime simple. Oil scalp, wash and condition hair, and keep hair moisturised every AM with leave in and wear wig.  Anybody else making tweaks/updates to your regime?


----------



## mccray689 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I thought I was going to wear braids for the rest of the year but I hate the detangling process after the takedown and feel as though im losing a lot of hair. So i've decided to bun and do curlformer sets through the rest of the year ( which was my regimen earlier in the year ) this will also me to do more deep conditioning then when i had braids in. I don't know about an inch a month though but I will try to get my three inches by the end of the year!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



mccray689 said:


> I thought I was going to wear braids for the rest of the year but I hate the detangling process after the takedown and feel as though im losing a lot of hair. So i've decided to bun and do curlformer sets through the rest of the year ( which was my regimen earlier in the year ) this will also me to do more deep conditioning then when i had braids in. I don't know about an inch a month though but I will try to get my three inches by the end of the year!



That's the way I feel about braids. I only keep mine in for 2 weeks but I don't like the build up around the base of the braid. Now that the weather is getting cooler, I will start wearing lace front wigs. I want to buy a human hair one so it can last me for awhile. This will also afford me the opportunity like you stated, to take care of my hair better, i.e., washing, conditioning, etc. I'm hoping to be on point which is why I changed up my regime again. I will be doing a relaxer touchup the end of December and then I will access where I am. Hope all is doing well and staying consistent.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I have gained so much weight  So I'm back on my exercising. My eating is off because I'm feeling too lazy too cook. I am still massaging and oiling my scalp daily. 

The guy in the cafe said he liked my hair  Then he said I was the most beautiful woman in the world   Sometimes men just don't know when to stop


----------



## lana (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ladies, I'm watching this challenge and I wish I knew about it when it started. I'm going to just do my own personal side challenge, from September to December. Your feedback is inspirational. I'm wearing twist outs until December and I hope to retain every little bit of growth. If I get three inches of new growth from using Castor oil, scalp massages, healthy eating and vitamins...I will be amazed! I usually get about a half inch a month. At this point, I would be glad to retain that, anything more is a plus. 

I already do steps 1-20 on the list.  The only tweeks are that I started with a positive affirmation daily and I'm trying to do a bit more exercise. Oh and instead of trims, I will try to search and destroy.  Everything else is a part of my regular routine, learned on this hair board. Thanks for the great reading.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> Ladies, I'm watching this challenge and I wish I knew about it when it started. I'm going to just do my own personal side challenge, from September to December. Your feedback is inspirational. I'm wearing twist outs until December and I hope to retain every little bit of growth. If I get three inches of new growth from using Castor oil, scalp massages, healthy eating and vitamins...I will be amazed! I usually get about a half inch a month. At this point, I would be glad to retain that, anything more is a plus.
> 
> I already do steps 1-20 on the list.  The only tweeks are that I started with a positive affirmation daily and I'm trying to do a bit more exercise. Oh and instead of trims, I will try to search and destroy.  Everything else is a part of my regular routine, learned on this hair board. Thanks for the great reading.



You should just come on in and join us lana. I don't think this challenge ends until April or something. I would have to go back to read the first post.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies!
I have been absent from this thread for quite a while now. I've been consistent with my hair care and checking in occasionally to see how you ladies are doing but I haven't been posting. I have my September length check pic that I will post in a minute too. 
So far my hair is doing really well. My new regimen seems to be working very nicely, I'm happy with it! And it's not as complicated as some previous regimens that I tried and failed at with little to no real results. I made very small tweaks to my reggie this month. So here's what I have going on...
I am using Lady P's Deep Moisture Method and wearing my lace wig with my hair braided in a circle pattern underneath. My regimen:

1. Daily- Take vitamins. Drink water & exercise. Massage scalp (I use N'Joy's oil). I occasionally baggy overnight as well. (Need to be more consistent with the exercise!)

2. Every other day- Spray hair with mixture of S-Curl, Infusium 23 & water (I recently added coconut oil to this mix).

3. Cowash 2-3 times a week. (I have taken weekly shampooing out of my regimen and my hair seems to love it! I was worried about build up or itchy scalp and last month, my first month of no shampoo, I had ZERO problems!) I also occasionally cowash under my steamer. Going to try to do that once a week now.

4. Take braids out after 6 weeks and use Aphogee 2-step (I did 4 weeks previously but decided to try 6 this time so when I take them out my hair will be ready for a protein treatment). This is the only time I am using shampoo, after taking my hair out and before a protein treatment every 6 weeks. I also pre-poo with coconut oil and DC with steam after the protein treatment. Then braid hair back up for another 6 weeks. 

I tried this regimen for the month of August and had about 3/4" of growth. That's the most growth I've seen in a single month since starting my hair journey. Hoping for 1" by October 28 (when my 6 weeks is up). I'm only about 2" away from my short term goal of BSL now! I'm still hoping to be there in January!


----------



## candie19 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies! Checking in as well. I've been laying low with growing my hair. I am 16 weeks post relaxer and trying to make it to 20. I have tried wigs but they just didn't look natural so now my hair is in a bun. I am seeing growth but I'm trying not to get too excited until I get my hair straightened in Oct. 

For some reason I have become obsessed looking at women's hair. Particularly white women with their hair down past APL.  They are giving me inspiration. "I wonder if my hair is that long, that thick...." I know it sounds crazy but I guess I'm getting excited bc I'm finally past APL. I'm just ready to finally post on the "Long haired ladies, can I live vicariously through you thread" lol..


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies, I've been keeping up with the hair care. I need to start taking a vitamin supplement, especially around my time of month because i just found out that i'm anaemic. I've had these minibraids in for 3 weeks now. They look as good as new even though i've been washing them at least 3 times a week. 
Also, I got given some joico kpak conditioner as a present and i really like it. I've found that as my hair gets healthier, I've found that my hair is less and less fussy. 

I've also been considering Texlaxing on a serious level. I think It'll help with me not being overwhelmed by the thickness of my hair. I'm going to have a good think about it.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> Ladies, I'm watching this challenge and I wish I knew about it when it started. I'm going to just do my own personal side challenge, from September to December. Your feedback is inspirational. I'm wearing twist outs until December and I hope to retain every little bit of growth. If I get three inches of new growth from using Castor oil, scalp massages, healthy eating and vitamins...I will be amazed! I usually get about a half inch a month. At this point, I would be glad to retain that, anything more is a plus.
> 
> I already do steps 1-20 on the list. The only tweeks are that I started with a positive affirmation daily and I'm trying to do a bit more exercise. Oh and instead of trims, I will try to search and destroy. Everything else is a part of my regular routine, learned on this hair board. Thanks for the great reading.


 

@faithVA is right! You do not have to have a start date or an end date to be here! You just have to want to take care of and want your hair to grow! I  thought the first statement for this challenge was preposterous. 12 inches in 12 months? Is someone kidding? I did not even open the page. One day, I did. It indicates, let's retain all that is possible! That is what we want to do. Come in and grow your hair. Correct whatever you are doing to not retain and get better at caring for your beautiful hair! We want you!!!


----------



## Jewell (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies, I must first and foremost apologize for being amiss all these weeks...life has been busy and I have been rearranging my house, cleaning, and all kinds of work--leaving my hair on the back burner. She gets washed, moisturized, and oiled as needed, but thassit, lol. Now that things have calmed down a bit, I can get back to my hair and beauty hobbies. 

Since late July, when I last posted here before coming back to the site a day or 2 ago, the night before wash day, I heavily oil my scalp with my EO mix, and massage it in. On wash day, I have just shampooed and conditioned (once per week) ACV rinsed after every wash, detangled, oiled while damp with sesame or mahabhringaraj oil, air dried loose using the scarf method and bunned. That has been my wash day regimen for the past 2 months. Still taking my supplements, but I kinda fell off my smoothies. Im going to start back taking those and add tea rinsing back to my regimen.

Anyway, "Jade" (my hair's name) is doing well. She aint ackin up like last month when I had a long talk with her about forming matts in the back of my head. She told me I need to use my spray moisturizer more often and a finer toothed comb to detangle and remove shed hairs (wide tooth misses a lot of shed hair for me). Those long shed hairs wrap around my other hairs that are still attached and do damage if left unattended (and in that order) 

So I took her advice, and now we are both happy. All is well.  Next touch-up has been moved from Oct. 3 to Nov. 3 since my ng is cooperating nicely. I am hoping to do a dusting of 1/8-1/4" on that date as well...testing this cutting hair by moon phases thing out.

Switched all my main combs to seamless ones from HairSense, and I love them.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## lana (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've been encouraged to join this challenge! My hair is currently in moisturized twists and a bun. I plan to oil the scalp with JBCO and I've been eating really healthy but I'll add beets to my salad for the iron. I'll try to find a vitamin supplement but so far - everything - breaks my forehead out. I don't know what is breaking me out in vitamins, but if I take them - I get acne...if I stop, the acne goes away and it's smooth skin.  

I upped my protein intake and I'm trying to drink more water. 
Off to walk the dog and then I'll massage my scalp for the second time today. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## candie19 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> I've been encouraged to join this challenge! My hair is currently in moisturized twists and a bun. I plan to oil the scalp with JBCO and I've been eating really healthy but I'll add beets to my salad for the iron. I'll try to find a vitamin supplement but so far - everything - breaks my forehead out. I don't know what is breaking me out in vitamins, but if I take them - I get acne...if I stop, the acne goes away and it's smooth skin.
> 
> I upped my protein intake and I'm trying to drink more water.
> Off to walk the dog and then I'll massage my scalp for the second time today.
> ...



Welcome to the challenge! Happy growing!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

My computer isn't working right so I haven't been able to upload my new length check pic


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I have gained so much weight  So I'm back on my exercising. My eating is off because I'm feeling too lazy too cook. I am still massaging and oiling my scalp daily.
> 
> The guy in the cafe said he liked my hair  Then he said I was the most beautiful woman in the world   Sometimes men just don't know when to stop



I think oiling scalp and massaging is very important and that's what you're doing. I feel like I've picked up weight too. I have been so busy these past few weeks that I have only been exercising once or twice a week when I'm use to doing it at least 4 or 5 times a week. I have to get back on track.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> Ladies, I'm watching this challenge and I wish I knew about it when it started. I'm going to just do my own personal side challenge, from September to December. Your feedback is inspirational. I'm wearing twist outs until December and I hope to retain every little bit of growth. If I get three inches of new growth from using Castor oil, scalp massages, healthy eating and vitamins...I will be amazed! I usually get about a half inch a month. At this point, I would be glad to retain that, anything more is a plus.
> 
> I already do steps 1-20 on the list.  The only tweeks are that I started with a positive affirmation daily and I'm trying to do a bit more exercise. Oh and instead of trims, I will try to search and destroy.  Everything else is a part of my regular routine, learned on this hair board. Thanks for the great reading.



Lana you are so very welcome and please come and join us. It doesn't matter when you join, the challenge we are all trying to get an inch a month. We are working hard to achieve it with some ups and downs and mishaps but we are still plugging along, not giving up. Everything that you have in your regime sounds good and stay focus and consistent and instead of hoping for 1/2 inch which is standard and still good, hope for one inch. I have only been getting around 3/4 inch, but it's all still good. Please join us, we would love to have you. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Hey ladies!
> I have been absent from this thread for quite a while now. I've been consistent with my hair care and checking in occasionally to see how you ladies are doing but I haven't been posting. I have my September length check pic that I will post in a minute too.
> So far my hair is doing really well. My new regimen seems to be working very nicely, I'm happy with it! And it's not as complicated as some previous regimens that I tried and failed at with little to no real results. I made very small tweaks to my reggie this month. So here's what I have going on...
> I am using Lady P's Deep Moisture Method and wearing my lace wig with my hair braided in a circle pattern underneath. My regimen:
> ...



Thanks for checking in. I was wondering where you were, but waiting patiently for your comeback. I'm glad your regime is working for you and congratuations on your 3/4 inch in month of August. I bought myself a lace front wig but I decided to keep braids in my hair until I get a touchup. My newgrowth is out of control and I just don't want to do alot of manipulation with the two textures. I want to give myself a touchup at the end of the year, but I will have to wait and see.


----------



## candie19 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> *
> 
> Anyway, "Jade" (my hair's name) is doing well.* She aint ackin up like last month when I had a long talk with her about forming matts in the back of my head. She told me I need to use my spray moisturizer more often and a finer toothed comb to detangle and remove shed hairs (wide tooth misses a lot of shed hair for me). Those long shed hairs wrap around my other hairs that are still attached and do damage if left unattended (and in that order)
> 
> ...



I love that your hair has a name. This is whole new thread within itself. I went to your album and Jade is a beautiful girl. You must be so proud.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Hey ladies! Checking in as well. I've been laying low with growing my hair. I am 16 weeks post relaxer and trying to make it to 20. I have tried wigs but they just didn't look natural so now my hair is in a bun. I am seeing growth but I'm trying not to get too excited until I get my hair straightened in Oct.
> 
> For some reason I have become obsessed looking at women's hair. Particularly white women with their hair down past APL.  They are giving me inspiration. "I wonder if my hair is that long, that thick...." I know it sounds crazy but I guess I'm getting excited bc I'm finally past APL. I'm just ready to finally post on the "Long haired ladies, can I live vicariously through you thread" lol..



Thanks for checking in. Have you tried lace front wigs? Sometimes because the hairline is right up next to your natural hairline, it can appear to be more natural looking. But you can't go wrong with the bun. I know what you mean about looking at hair length. I do the same too. If this keeps you/us motivated to stay on point, then so be it. Please show a pic when you get your hair straightened. Would love to see it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey ladies, I've been keeping up with the hair care. I need to start taking a vitamin supplement, especially around my time of month because i just found out that i'm anaemic. I've had these minibraids in for 3 weeks now. They look as good as new even though i've been washing them at least 3 times a week.
> Also, I got given some joico kpak conditioner as a present and i really like it. I've found that as my hair gets healthier, I've found that my hair is less and less fussy.
> 
> I've also been considering Texlaxing on a serious level. I think It'll help with me not being overwhelmed by the thickness of my hair. I'm going to have a good think about it.



Let us know what you decide about texlaxing. Some have had very good experiences, others not so good. Do your research and make the decision. It's your decision. I personally love both natural, texlax and relax hair, but I opted to keep my hair relaxed and I am loving it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



felic1 said:


> @faithVA is right! You do not have to have a start date or an end date to be here! You just have to want to take care of and want your hair to grow! I  thought the first statement for this challenge was preposterous. 12 inches in 12 months? Is someone kidding? I did not even open the page. One day, I did. It indicates, let's retain all that is possible! That is what we want to do. Come in and grow your hair. Correct whatever you are doing to not retain and get better at caring for your beautiful hair! We want you!!!



But the question is..... is it really preposterous? Sometimes we look at the norm and think this is what it is. But when you think about ones who have had success in breaking out of the norm by not getting 12" but close to it. I don't want to name names, but one got 9" in 1 year, and another got 10" in 10 months. So I ask the question again, is is really preposterous? It's true some may have fast growing hair, but we all can try to go pass the norm. Because of imploring these techniques, I'm getting 3/4 inch a month which is not normal for me. With increased efforts and consistency we can do it. But you are right, we all are trying to hold on to whatever we may get in hair grow by retaining it. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Hey ladies, I must first and foremost apologize for being amiss all these weeks...life has been busy and I have been rearranging my house, cleaning, and all kinds of work--leaving my hair on the back burner. She gets washed, moisturized, and oiled as needed, but thassit, lol. Now that things have calmed down a bit, I can get back to my hair and beauty hobbies.
> 
> Since late July, when I last posted here before coming back to the site a day or 2 ago, the night before wash day, I heavily oil my scalp with my EO mix, and massage it in. On wash day, I have just shampooed and conditioned (once per week) ACV rinsed after every wash, detangled, oiled while damp with sesame or mahabhringaraj oil, air dried loose using the scarf method and bunned. That has been my wash day regimen for the past 2 months. Still taking my supplements, but I kinda fell off my smoothies. Im going to start back taking those and add tea rinsing back to my regimen.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in, just waiting patiently for your input. I like that you named your hair, that's cute. We have to listen and respond to what our hair is telling us so it makes sense. I started back using a spray moisturiser too, but the only thing that worries me is the buildup. I have my hair in braids and I keep them in every 2 weeks. Perhaps I can try giving myself once a week a ACV rinse to remove some of the buildup. I'm glad you are doing good and look forward to your input and updates to come. Stay positive and focus.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> I've been encouraged to join this challenge! My hair is currently in moisturized twists and a bun. I plan to oil the scalp with JBCO and I've been eating really healthy but I'll add beets to my salad for the iron. I'll try to find a vitamin supplement but so far - everything - breaks my forehead out. I don't know what is breaking me out in vitamins, but if I take them - I get acne...if I stop, the acne goes away and it's smooth skin.
> 
> I upped my protein intake and I'm trying to drink more water.
> Off to walk the dog and then I'll massage my scalp for the second time today.
> ...



Welcome! That's good you are eating healthy. You have motivated me to get back on track with my healthy eating. I drink a green protein smoothie everyday but I'm always trying to add more protein since this component is essential to hair growth as well as fruits and vegetables. I also have to be consistent with my water intake.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> My computer isn't working right so I haven't been able to upload my new length check pic



No worries, we will just wait patiently!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Slowly getting my eating back on track. Will definitely up my exercise this week. Fell completely off my supplements so will get back on that today.

I'm staying consistent with my oiling and massaging. I used mudwash on my scalp yesterday and let it sit for 30 minutes. I have a happy scalp now. After washing I oiled my scalp with my oil blend and massaged. Now I need to add sealing my ends to the mix to keep up my retention.

Once I reach APL I think it will be easier to keep track of my retention. At NL, it is difficult because I rarely wear my hair straight. I am definitely making progress though. Yesterday I was able to get the back of my hair into a banana clip and do a mock flat twist. I haven't been able to do that since last June.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Slowly getting my eating back on track. Will definitely up my exercise this week. Fell completely off my supplements so will get back on that today.
> 
> I'm staying consistent with my oiling and massaging. I used mudwash on my scalp yesterday and let it sit for 30 minutes. I have a happy scalp now. After washing I oiled my scalp with my oil blend and massaged. Now I need to add sealing my ends to the mix to keep up my retention.
> 
> Once I reach APL I think it will be easier to keep track of my retention. At NL, it is difficult because I rarely wear my hair straight. I am definitely making progress though. Yesterday I was able to get the back of my hair into a banana clip and do a mock flat twist. I haven't been able to do that since last June.



Yeah, seeing progress that is always good to see and know. Keep it up and you/we will be there before we know it. I have yet to take a pic of my hair since the end of August. I will be taking my braids down on friday and doing a henna shampoo wash, deep condition and maybe I can get my husband to take a pic. I do have alot of newgrowth but for some reason it doesn't concern me. I just keep trying to stay focus and consistent and hoping and waiting for that payoff. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Does anyone know how to upload photos using something other than photobucket? I just cannot get it to work right!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=337083 said:
			
		

> JustGROWwithIt[/USER];19006871]Does anyone know how to upload photos using something other than photobucket? I just cannot get it to work right!



Where do you have the pictures stored?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So I just could not get this figured out through photobucket so I attached my Sept length check picture. I hate opening attachments so sorry to those who feel the same!  Below is my July length check pic for comparison...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Where do you have the pictures stored?


 Just on my computer in the pictures file. But photobucket isn't uploading. It says it is but it's taking forever and a day and nothing is happening. I think something may be wrong with my computer, making it run slow.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Just on my computer in the pictures file. But photobucket isn't uploading. It says it is but it's taking forever and a day and nothing is happening. I think something may be wrong with my computer, making it run slow.



I much prefer it in an attachment than in photobucket. I dislike having to go to another site to view pictures. So I am fine with the upload.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA ok good! I'll just upload my pics like this from now on. It is easier...


----------



## Jewell (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> I love that your hair has a name. This is whole new thread within itself. I went to your album and Jade is a beautiful girl. You must be so proud.



Lol Thanks lady, I appreciate your compliment! I figure wigs have names, and cars get names sometimes from their owners, so I might as well name my hair cuz she can definitely be a diva at times. I have a wig collection and I named all my wigs more appropriate or more fitting names than they came with. If she looks like Diana Ross to me, but is named "Shirley," honey we changing that.  

On the hair side, we're doing good. Need to henndigo this week, or give her a black rinse. Mousy brown is not happening; I thought of letting my natural #4 grow out for a long while, but on 2nd thought, I dont like the color on me these days especially. I have preferred black to my light-medium brown since late high school. I will do a DC after I color, whether it be with henndigo, a semi-permanent rinse, or a permanent dye.

ETA: My nails grow quite fast...I have to cut them down every other week, so I hope my hair is growing fast as well. I havent really examined my NG or checked length. Trying to only do length checks every 3-4 mos, or around relaxer time. I havent been taking all the vitamins and supplements I should be, but I hope when im feeling better to be back in line with my health regimen. It's ironic I slack off when im tired or under the weather, but I just hate being bothered with it all at those times. I want to talk with my doc abt a work-out regimen for me given my anemia...I dont want to exhaust myself and end up needing a transfusion, God forbid.

Hope you ladies are doing well! We can do this like fancypants007 said...an inch per month or more is DEFINITELY attainable. I used to only think that kind of growth was "fo da White folks," but after throwing out Black hair care myths, old wives' tales, and educating myself, I know better. Im sure yall know how family can put old myths into your head and tell them as if it is fact... Fortunately for me, I wised up almost 10 yrs ago...but the naysayers still abound!! 

I see where the "unicorn" saying comes from...Black folks (and other persuasions) are just not used to seeing a Black woman with long, naturally hers hair. Sad, but true, even in 2013. I keep mine up a lot but if somebody glances my hair down, I know they think it's a weave, unless they are close to me and know it's not. We have to show them that long hair is for us to have too.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Lol Thanks lady, I appreciate your compliment! I figure wigs have names, and cars get names sometimes from their owners, so I might as well name my hair cuz she can definitely be a diva at times. I have a wig collection and I named all my wigs more appropriate or more fitting names than they came with. If she looks like Diana Ross to me, but is named "Shirley," honey we changing that.
> 
> On the hair side, we're doing good. Need to henndigo this week, or give her a black rinse. Mousy brown is not happening; I thought of letting my natural #4 grow out for a long while, but on 2nd thought, I dont like the color on me these days especially. I have preferred black to my light-medium brown since late high school. I will do a DC after I color, whether it be with henndigo, a semi-permanent rinse, or a permanent dye.
> 
> ...



Well said. I kept your post that you posted sometime ago and it definitely encourages me to stay on point and consistent because even if I don't achieve 1 inch, getting .75 inch a month adds up and it is way more than the norm. Thanks for your input.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm keeping my hair braided until October 28th. It seems like it is so far away. I'm going to be dying to take this hair down! I'm just feeling so impatient right now with my hair journey. It was exciting to see some progress from July to September, but now I have to wait a whole month to see if my regimen is still working for me!! UGH...this is going to be a looong month!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm keeping my hair braided until October 28th. It seems like it is so far away. I'm going to be dying to take this hair down! I'm just feeling so impatient right now with my hair journey. It was exciting to see some progress from July to September, but now I have to wait a whole month to see if my regimen is still working for me!! UGH...this is going to be a looong month!



Patience my sister and it will be here before you know it. I have become so laxed about my hair growth. I take down a braid or two to see what's happening, but I just try to keep doing what I'm supposed to do, being consistent and focus and hope for the best. I will access my hair growth tonight or tomorrow when I take down these braids. I'm happy for you though and you're probably a excited because you have seen hair growth and you want to see more. You will get there, but patience plays a huge part in hair growth. You will get there, no doubt about it! Our next check in is the end of October. I can't wait.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Patience my sister and it will be here before you know it. I have become so laxed about my hair growth. I take down a braid or two to see what's happening, but I just try to keep doing what I'm supposed to do, being consistent and focus and hope for the best. I will access my hair growth tonight or tomorrow when I take down these braids. I'm happy for you though and you're probably a excited because you have seen hair growth and you want to see more. You will get there, but patience plays a huge part in hair growth. You will get there, no doubt about it! Our next check in is the end of October. I can't wait.


 
I'm trying to work on that patience thing


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies.  Hope your well.

I've been soooooooooo lazy with my hair for the last month and it suits me just fine. I love minibraids and i dont know why i ever stopped doing them. I don't always look slick but its nothing a nice outfit and a bit of lipstick cant fix. 
I moisturise and seal each night because the oil and moisturiser is under my bed and its almost impossible to forget. I tie my hair up in a satin scarf which i keep under my pillow. each morning i put my hair in a loose bun and its styled before i even get out of bed. 
 On fridays I massage and pre poo overnight with vatika oil. Saturday morning i add ors replenishing conditioner. I leave it in whilst i do chores. Shampoo with elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo and dc with a protein if i have the time, if not i just use a rinse out protein condish. Moisturise and seal and i'm good. 

These minibraids have been in for a month and have a week, maybe two left in them. I could get it to three if i wore them in two flat twists and smoothed the edges. We'll see. I like that i can literally see the growth at the roots so i don't mind them being a bit messy. I guess the lesson i've learnt is with good products, and a relaxed outlook, my hair is practical to maintain. The path of least resistance works for me. 
any news?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I figured out a basic reg for now.  Since I had my hair cut short, I co wash every three days or so. I use divacurl, 

I stocked up on my oils, using coconut, avocado and jojoba oil.  I also purchased avocado butter. I need to get some sweet almond oil and olive oil. I have some in the kitchen.

I deep condition every Sunday, except for today, since I'll out of town, I'll do that tomorrow.  I deep condition with yogurt and honey and applecider vinegar. I switch between adding conditioner or adding applecider vinegar.  Love love how my hair feels and behaves. 

I spritz with water and conditioner for now, I haven't been able to get more stuff to make my own spritz yet.  I take my vitamins and sleep with a silk bonnet and silk pillow case.

I moisturize daily and add oils every other day.   What I have not done is protect my ends with oil yet.  When I crash I crash that is something I have to remember to do. but for now I do not do much to my hair. Its curly and I wear a short curly afro everyday.  Its growing so I should be collarbone or pass collarbone by November.  I love love love shrinkage.  No one can tell how long my hair has gotten in just a few short months since it was cut.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey ladies.  Hope your well.
> 
> I've been soooooooooo lazy with my hair for the last month and it suits me just fine. I love minibraids and i dont know why i ever stopped doing them. I don't always look slick but its nothing a nice outfit and a bit of lipstick cant fix.
> I moisturise and seal each night because the oil and moisturiser is under my bed and its almost impossible to forget. I tie my hair up in a satin scarf which i keep under my pillow. each morning i put my hair in a loose bun and its styled before i even get out of bed.
> ...



Sounds wonderful. I am looking forward to obtaining a length where I can wear mini braids. It definitely was very carefree from what I remember. I hope I can have a nice simple regimen like yours


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Hey ladies.  Hope your well.
> 
> I've been soooooooooo lazy with my hair for the last month and it suits me just fine. I love minibraids and i dont know why i ever stopped doing them. I don't always look slick but its nothing a nice outfit and a bit of lipstick cant fix.
> I moisturise and seal each night because the oil and moisturiser is under my bed and its almost impossible to forget. I tie my hair up in a satin scarf which i keep under my pillow. each morning i put my hair in a loose bun and its styled before i even get out of bed.
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Moisturising and sealing is key so you are still on the right track. I'm glad that you are also seeing hair growth. I decided to keep braids in my hair and I was going to wait until December to give myself a touchup, but I may give it to myself the end of October when we check in. I'm glad things are going well for you.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



blazingthru said:


> I figured out a basic reg for now.  Since I had my hair cut short, I co wash every three days or so. I use divacurl,
> 
> I stocked up on my oils, using coconut, avocado and jojoba oil.  I also purchased avocado butter. I need to get some sweet almond oil and olive oil. I have some in the kitchen.
> 
> ...



I don't remember you, did you join our challenge? If so, please let me say welcome. It's nice when we use products that make our hair respond favorably. I have to share my recent experience this weekend using new products. I'm glad that you see progress and your hair is growing. I'm thinking about going back to using my daily spritz. I took a break for a while, but I love how my hair stays moist with my daily spritz which in my opinion, equals more inches and more growth.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking In. Not much going on. Sticking to my usual wash schedule. I did a light protein treatment and DC. I made up a tea batch yesterday that hopefully will help stimulate my scalp and moisturize my hair. 

I have my hair in flat twists and will try to do this weekly to give myself and my hair a break. I am also going to try coloring my hair with walnut powder. If this works I will be able to get away from chemical dyes. If it doesn't, no harm done. 

I'm oiling my scalp and doing massages fairly consistently. Weekends can wreck havoc on my routine, so need to pay more attention.

I don't think I grew or retained well from July until now but hopefully things are about to improve. Affirming 1" a month from here on out


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Checking In. Not much going on. Sticking to my usual wash schedule. I did a light protein treatment and DC. I made up a tea batch yesterday that hopefully will help stimulate my scalp and moisturize my hair.
> 
> I have my hair in flat twists and will try to do this weekly to give myself and my hair a break. I am also going to try coloring my hair with walnut powder. If this works I will be able to get away from chemical dyes. If it doesn't, no harm done.
> 
> ...



Way to go with the positive attitude. We all will get there, we just need to keep doing what we're doing. I know what you mean about wrecking havoc. My job has just sent me over the loop and when it happens, I'm so lazy and tired that I don't feel like doing anything. Anyhow, I'm like you and try to be consistent with those oil massages and exercising when I can get it in. I keep up with my supplements which I take in the AM with everything mixed into my protein smoothie. I have some substantial growth it looks about 2 1/2 to 3 inches and I'm thinking about doing the relaxer thing at end of month instead of waiting till the end of December. I will see how my hair acts. Thanks for checking in, I appreciate it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone,

Just want to check in and say I hope everybody is doing well and keeping up with their personal routine. Our next check in is the end of this month and again a pic is optional, but would love to see or hear about progress. I may be giving myself a relaxer touchup at the end of this month because i don't like my hair with these two different textures. Your hair just doesn't look good. I thought about flat ironing, but I didn't want to. Has anyone heard of the 'Wet Brush'? Well someone here on this forum said they use it and it suppose to be great on wet and dry hair. I purchased one at Sally's and I took my braids down one at a time and used Mane n Tail detangler and coconut oil and the brush glided through my hair. It didn't really tug or pull and it got all of my shed hair. I then washed with the ayurvedic henna shampoo mixed with coconut milk, deep condition with hair mask for 10 minutes under dryer and then put on some Cowboy Magic rosewater conditioner for 5 minutes and I was finish. I oiled my scalp with my MTG and massaged for 5 minutes. I then applied leave in conditioner and mizani souffle coconut hair dressing. I brushed through gently with Wet Brush and then I combed through with my wide tooth comb and there was no hair in my comb. My hair felt different, strong and moisturised. I was impressed because whenever I take down braids, of course you get the shed hair, but I also get more hair that comes out after washing and conditioning. There was absolutely none! I will be putting hair in braids tomorrow but I will keep watch with this regime and see what it brings the next 2 weeks when I take down braids.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just want to check in and say I hope everybody is doing well and keeping up with their personal routine. Our next check in is the end of this month and again a pic is optional, but would love to see or hear about progress. I may be giving myself a relaxer touchup at the end of this month because i don't like my hair with these two different textures. Your hair just doesn't look good. I thought about flat ironing, but I didn't want to. Has anyone heard of the 'Wet Brush'? Well someone here on this forum said they use it and it suppose to be great on wet and dry hair. I purchased one at Sally's and I took my braids down one at a time and used Mane n Tail detangler and coconut oil and the brush glided through my hair. It didn't really tug or pull and it got all of my shed hair. I then washed with the ayurvedic henna shampoo mixed with coconut milk, deep condition with hair mask for 10 minutes under dryer and then put on some Cowboy Magic rosewater conditioner for 5 minutes and I was finish. I oiled my scalp with my MTG and massaged for 5 minutes. I then applied leave in conditioner and mizani souffle coconut hair dressing. I brushed through gently with Wet Brush and then I combed through with my wide tooth comb and there was no hair in my comb. My hair felt different, strong and moisturised. I was impressed because whenever I take down braids, of course you get the shed hair, but I also get more hair that comes out after washing and conditioning. There was absolutely none! I will be putting hair in braids tomorrow but I will keep watch with this regime and see what it brings the next 2 weeks when I take down braids.



Yeah I have that wet brush. My hair laughed at me and said, What do you plan on doing with that?  So I put it in my hair and it laughed so more. I keep it because um, because well  But I do have a conair knock-off that I have been using. Not sure how they compare. But I can at least get it through my hair.

I am getting a professional rollerset at the end of the month, so I will be showing that off is she does a good job. It has been a long time since I have sat in a salon chair. It is going to feel so good to have someone shampoo and massage my scalp  Not looking forward to this dryer though


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Yeah I have that wet brush. My hair laughed at me and said, What do you plan on doing with that?  So I put it in my hair and it laughed so more. I keep it because um, because well  But I do have a conair knock-off that I have been using. Not sure how they compare. But I can at least get it through my hair.
> 
> I am getting a professional rollerset at the end of the month, so I will be showing that off is she does a good job. It has been a long time since I have sat in a salon chair. It is going to feel so good to have someone shampoo and massage my scalp  Not looking forward to this dryer though



Thanks for sharing. I wondered if that brush would work on ethnic hair especially if your hair is natural and I saw this YouTuber whose hair was natural and she said it did very well in her hair. This is what motivated me to buy it. I also bought the Goody Ouchless brush and I think I like the Wet brush better. I want to use it particularly when I take down my braids. I did one braid/section at a time and it worked with good. I don't know if it reduced my shedding from using a comb, but I was definitely impressed that it detanged my hair very nice.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

has anyone found that as their hair is getting healthier, they need fewer products to maintain it. Or even maybe products that didn't work for them before work well now?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I wondered if that brush would work on ethnic hair especially if your hair is natural and I saw this YouTuber whose hair was natural and she said it did very well in her hair. This is what motivated me to buy it. I also bought the Goody Ouchless brush and I think I like the Wet brush better. I want to use it particularly when I take down my braids. I did one braid/section at a time and it worked with good. I don't know if it reduced my shedding from using a comb, but I was definitely impressed that it detanged my hair very nice.



BraunSugar is natural and she uses it. My hair just doesn't play. I bought those big croc clips because people said they were sturdy. I have 12. I've already snapped 3  I won't have any by this time next year.

When I put the wetbrush in my hair it feels like I'm trying to push a noodle through it  If I did my hair in about 12 to 15 sections I could use it. I will hold onto it until my hair gets longer and re-evaluate. 

I think naturals can definitely use it, it just varies with density and shrinkage.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> has anyone found that as their hair is getting healthier, they need fewer products to maintain it. Or even maybe products that didn't work for them before work well now?



Not yet, but hopefully I will. 

I have heard a few women on here say that they have experienced this though. I think there was a Cruise Control thread last month that talked about how simply their regimen has become.


----------



## candie19 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> has anyone found that as their hair is getting healthier, they need fewer products to maintain it. Or even maybe products that didn't work for them before work well now?



My hair is healthier but I still need all the same products to maintain it. I texlax and I'm overdue to relax. Because of my new growth I have added S-curl to the reggie. I have fallen in love with wild growth hair oil. My scalp is tingling 24-7. I read on the forum someone that added WGHO and JBCO on their scalp. This concoction is the truth!  If you try it don't mix them together it gels.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> has anyone found that as their hair is getting healthier, they need fewer products to maintain it. Or even maybe products that didn't work for them before work well now?



Yes I'm finding that to be true. My regime is becoming more simple with less products. I only use a few products whereas before I was using a ton it seemed like. I really want to see the true condition of my hair because right now I have two textures because of the new growth and my hair just doesn't look good. However, when I took down my bun yesterday after work to apply my leave ins and oil my scalp, I noticed my hair appeared to be thicker. It got my attention because I started wondering, what caused this. Anyhow, my regime is simple and I am using less products. I want to access my hair though after I get my touchup so I will report back.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> BraunSugar is natural and she uses it. My hair just doesn't play. I bought those big croc clips because people said they were sturdy. I have 12. I've already snapped 3  I won't have any by this time next year.
> 
> When I put the wetbrush in my hair it feels like I'm trying to push a noodle through it  If I did my hair in about 12 to 15 sections I could use it. I will hold onto it until my hair gets longer and re-evaluate.
> 
> I think naturals can definitely use it, it just varies with density and shrinkage.



Thanks for that. I will keep using it but I can't use it all over my hair, only in sections. I will use it consistently though on my hair ends because I remember Robin Woods, the Hair Lady from growafrohairlong site and she stated that using a paddle brush which is what the Wet Brush looks like, will help to keep your ends from thinning out. So I'm using it for that purpose in addition to when I take down my braids to detangle.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> My hair is healthier but I still need all the same products to maintain it. I texlax and I'm overdue to relax. Because of my new growth I have added S-curl to the reggie. I have fallen in love with wild growth hair oil. My scalp is tingling 24-7. I read on the forum someone that added WGHO and JBCO on their scalp. This concoction is the truth!  If you try it don't mix them together it gels.



I love when my scalp tingles. I've never used WGHO, I have to try it sometime. Thanks for sharing this tip.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just want to check in and say I hope everybody is doing well and keeping up with their personal routine. Our next check in is the end of this month and again a pic is optional, but would love to see or hear about progress. I may be giving myself a relaxer touchup at the end of this month because i don't like my hair with these two different textures. Your hair just doesn't look good. I thought about flat ironing, but I didn't want to. Has anyone heard of the 'Wet Brush'? Well someone here on this forum said they use it and it suppose to be great on wet and dry hair. I purchased one at Sally's and I took my braids down one at a time and used Mane n Tail detangler and coconut oil and the brush glided through my hair. It didn't really tug or pull and it got all of my shed hair. I then washed with the ayurvedic henna shampoo mixed with coconut milk, deep condition with hair mask for 10 minutes under dryer and then put on some Cowboy Magic rosewater conditioner for 5 minutes and I was finish. I oiled my scalp with my MTG and massaged for 5 minutes. I then applied leave in conditioner and mizani souffle coconut hair dressing. I brushed through gently with Wet Brush and then I combed through with my wide tooth comb and there was no hair in my comb. My hair felt different, strong and moisturised. I was impressed because whenever I take down braids, of course you get the shed hair, but I also get more hair that comes out after washing and conditioning. There was absolutely none! I will be putting hair in braids tomorrow but I will keep watch with this regime and see what it brings the next 2 weeks when I take down braids.


 
I've never heard of a Wet Brush before but I am interested. So it is like a paddle brush? I have a couple of paddle brushes but I never use them on my hair unless my hair is flat ironed, which it hasn't been in about 4 years! I finger detangle and then after shampooing I use a wide tooth comb with conditioner to detangle some more. But I ALWAYS have more hair come out after that. ALWAYS. Maybe I should try out this brush....


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> has anyone found that as their hair is getting healthier, they need fewer products to maintain it. Or even maybe products that didn't work for them before work well now?


 
I have found that I don't need or use as many different products now. But it could just be because I am a recovering PJ  I have been trying to simplify my regimen and not buy every new product that comes out. And my hair is doing better than it was when I was using and buying every product out there, no matter the cost! So fewer products and even cheaper products work for me now when before I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I've never heard of a Wet Brush before but I am interested. So it is like a paddle brush? I have a couple of paddle brushes but I never use them on my hair unless my hair is flat ironed, which it hasn't been in about 4 years! I finger detangle and then after shampooing I use a wide tooth comb with conditioner to detangle some more. But I ALWAYS have more hair come out after that. ALWAYS. Maybe I should try out this brush....



I didn't either until I was searching on this forum and someone mentioned it. Sure enough, it was at Sally's. I did try to use it this morning, but I have way too much newgrowth, so instead of using to comb throughout my hair, I will be using it only on my hair ends. Robin Woods from growafrohairlong, her site use to have so much helpful information and she had videos showing how to comb and brush your hair and she used a paddle brush to do so. I don't see those videos now on her website. Anyhow, I  remember what she said and so I will use the Wet brush during braid take down to detangle thoroughly, and everyday on my hair ends to help keep them from thinning. They have many youtube videos on Wet Brush. Search, google and see.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;19035895[/USER]]I didn't either until I was searching on this forum and someone mentioned it. Sure enough, it was at Sally's. I did try to use it this morning, but I have way too much newgrowth, so instead of using to comb throughout my hair, I will be using it only on my hair ends. Robin Woods from growafrohairlong, her site use to have so much helpful information and she had videos showing how to comb and brush your hair and she used a paddle brush to do so. I don't see those videos now on her website. Anyhow, I  remember what she said and so I will use the Wet brush during braid take down to detangle thoroughly, and everyday on my hair ends to help keep them from thinning. They have many youtube videos on Wet Brush. Search, google and see.



Do you remember the explanation of why using a paddle brush will keep your ends from thinning?


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Do you remember the explanation of why using a paddle brush will keep your ends from thinning?



Perhaps my wording is a little off. You know how when your hair grows long the ends which are the oldest seems in most cases to appear to be thin or see thru. You have to cut/trim to keep the ends in tact sort of speak. Robin Woods claims that if you brush your hair/hair ends with a paddle brush it will keep them thick. I remember she said that the paddle brush smooths the surface of your hair, but I can't remember why she said the paddle brush will help protect the ends so they can stay thick. I will see if I can find the information/ video for you and post it. Robin had some very good information on her site, I wondered why she changed it. I still use her method when I apply braids. Anyhow, I will see what I can find.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Perhaps my wording is a little off. You know how when your hair grows long the ends which are the oldest seems in most cases to appear to be thin or see thru. You have to cut/trim to keep the ends in tact sort of speak. Robin Woods claims that if you brush your hair/hair ends with a paddle brush it will keep them thick. I remember she said that the paddle brush smooths the surface of your hair, but I can't remember why she said the paddle brush will help protect the ends so they can stay thick. I will see if I can find the information/ video for you and post it. Robin had some very good information on her site, I wondered why she changed it. I still use her method when I apply braids. Anyhow, I will see what I can find.



Thank You. I have noticed that when I use the brush it smooths my hair period. I never use it once I rinse the conditioner out though. I'm not sure how I would use it after that. My hair is a different animal once I rinse out the conditioner 

Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I didn't either until I was searching on this forum and someone mentioned it. Sure enough, it was at Sally's. I did try to use it this morning, but I have way too much newgrowth, so instead of using to comb throughout my hair, I will be using it only on my hair ends. Robin Woods from growafrohairlong, her site use to have so much helpful information and she had videos showing how to comb and brush your hair and she used a paddle brush to do so. I don't see those videos now on her website. Anyhow, I remember what she said and so I will use the Wet brush during braid take down to detangle thoroughly, and everyday on my hair ends to help keep them from thinning. They have many youtube videos on Wet Brush. Search, google and see.


 
I will try my paddle brush once I take these braids out and see how it works for me. Robin's site was one of the first websites I looked into when I decided to become natural and learn to take care of my own hair. I remember some of her tips but I should look her up again. I hope she hasn't changed too much on her site. I remember it was really good.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm not going to be able to leave my hair braided until the end of this month like I had planned. I braided my hair in a circle pattern around my head this time and I must not have done them tight enough because after only a couple of weeks they are extremely loose and I'm worried about matting. I wanted to not touch my hair for 6 weeks but it looks like I will be taking my hair down next week instead. I'd do it this weekend if I wasn't busy. I'm irritated!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=337083 said:
			
		

> JustGROWwithIt[/USER];19050671]I'm not going to be able to leave my hair braided until the end of this month like I had planned. I braided my hair in a circle pattern around my head this time and I must not have done them tight enough because after only a couple of weeks they are extremely loose and I'm worried about matting. I wanted to not touch my hair for 6 weeks but it looks like I will be taking my hair down next week instead. I'd do it this weekend if I wasn't busy. I'm irritated!



Maybe it isn't that you didn't braid it tightly enough. Perhaps you have just had some really good growth in that time period.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am enjoying having my hair up in flat twists this week. Even though 2 strand twists are low maintenance, they aren't nearly as low maintenance as flat twists. I spritz my hair in the morning and evening and that's it. With 2 strand twists, I can feel that they are dry and then they start sticking out and up in all types of directions  So in the morning I'm struggling trying to pin things down. I am also not able to play in my hair. If my scalp wasn't yelling at me for a cleansing I would try to go 2 weeks. 

Spritzing, baggyiny, oiling and massaging daily. I upped my exercise this week, getting in 1 latin cardio, 2 tae-bos and a cycling session, along with additional walking at work. 

I'm ready for my 1" a month


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I will try my paddle brush once I take these braids out and see how it works for me. Robin's site was one of the first websites I looked into when I decided to become natural and learn to take care of my own hair. I remember some of her tips but I should look her up again. I hope she hasn't changed too much on her site. I remember it was really good.



Yes her site was very good. I have her video about putting in braids and I will look at it this weekend to see if she states anything on it about the paddle brush. I brush my ends every PM with my Wet Brush. I spray them first, and then add my oils and then I slowly brush through. I then oil my scalp and massage for 5 minutes, comb thru with wide tooth comb and plait. This has now become part of my regime. I'm hoping that my ends will stay full.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'm not going to be able to leave my hair braided until the end of this month like I had planned. I braided my hair in a circle pattern around my head this time and I must not have done them tight enough because after only a couple of weeks they are extremely loose and I'm worried about matting. I wanted to not touch my hair for 6 weeks but it looks like I will be taking my hair down next week instead. I'd do it this weekend if I wasn't busy. I'm irritated!



I understand. I wish I knew how to do cornroll braids because I would keep them in my hair. Perhaps you braided them loose, or it could be growth. I was going to put braid extensions in my hair this weekend, but I have decided to go back to wearing my half wigs as protective style. I like wearing my half wigs with braided hair showing in front, so I will be braiding my hair this weekend, but I won't be adding extension hair. I braid my hair in what they call piggy back braids where you plait one section and then interlock it into the next braid going back. For those wondering what I mean, here is a link: http://www.mynhcg.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=4  I follow this method, but minus the rubberband and beads. I'm very detailed in the front, but in the back I braid into big box braids. I will keep them in for 1 month. I did this some months ago when I wore half wigs and it worked out perfectly. I just like the easy routine, not having to work and work to get hair styled right, looking good, etc. This way I throw on that wig and I'm finish, done in 5 minutes!


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am enjoying having my hair up in flat twists this week. Even though 2 strand twists are low maintenance, they aren't nearly as low maintenance as flat twists. I spritz my hair in the morning and evening and that's it. With 2 strand twists, I can feel that they are dry and then they start sticking out and up in all types of directions  So in the morning I'm struggling trying to pin things down. I am also not able to play in my hair. If my scalp wasn't yelling at me for a cleansing I would try to go 2 weeks.
> 
> Spritzing, baggyiny, oiling and massaging daily. I upped my exercise this week, getting in 1 latin cardio, 2 tae-bos and a cycling session, along with additional walking at work.
> 
> I'm ready for my 1" a month



Sounds good. I too am hoping that you get 1" a month due to your hard work. Thanks for checking in and staying consistent. Keeps us all on track. I have been very lazy this week with my exercising, but I'm very faithful with my oil massages, supplements, inversions, etc. I will stop slacking and put myself back on track on Sunday. I guess I felt like I needed a little break and so I gave it to myself. It's all good if we do this, but we don't want to stay idle for too long. We want to achieve this goal and meet this challenge due to our consistent efforts. So let's all stay encouraged and postive and consistent.


----------



## Mskraizy (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

**peeks around the corner**


*Hi ladies. I haven't visited this thread in a minute. But in short, my hair has been in small-ish twists, maybe you could deem them mini.... for about 2 weeks or so and for like another 1.5 weeks, pulled into a ponytail and hidden underneath my satin bonnet and black scarf. I've been working like crazy lately which is pretty cool but I'm always too tired to update on here. *


*I did a protein treatment yesterday with Organics Hair Mayo again. It was supposed to have only been left in for like an hour but turned into THREE. I COMPLETELY knocked out last night! lol And I thought my hair was going to be soooooo hard when I rinsed it out but surprisingly, my hair felt amazingly soft as I rinsed out in the shower. It was crazy soft and felt fluffy butter or something. lol It was amazing! Then I shampooed and afterwards applied my deep conditioner along with my oil and detangled and let that sit in overnight.*


*Rinsed this morning and moisturized and sealed and it's been airdrying all day underneath my bonnet. I tell you, my. Hair. Feels. STUPENDOUSLY AWESOME!!!!! It just feels like....I don't know. Like silk!! It's just so beautiful! And also my ends still look great and not due for a trim.*


*I'm actually really eager to do a length check BUT I'm trying to keep from doing that until the end of the year. I almost gave in since I'm 3 months in since the beginning of July but....I dunno. I really think my hair has been gaining some length but other times it feels like I'm not. I dunno, I haven't really had the time to style my hair. So I pretty much am back to my scarving routine. lol Well I guess as long as it's thriving, it's okay with me. *


*I guess that's my check in! Glad to see everyone else is doing alright!*


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Maybe it isn't that you didn't braid it tightly enough. Perhaps you have just had some really good growth in that time period.


 
Ooooo I like the sound of that!  We will see what my hair looks like when I take it down. I've been consistent with my vitamins and scalp massages. I need to get back on my fitness plan. Starting tomorrow! I may take my hair down tomorrow too so I will update when I do on whether it is growth or poor braiding


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I have my hair in flat twists. So I need to switch over to inversion while doing flat twists to help retain my style. I didn't do anything healthy over the weekend so have to get back on it today.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I have my hair in flat twists. So I need to switch over to inversion while doing flat twists to help retain my style. I didn't do anything healthy over the weekend so have to get back on it today.


 
I didn't do anything healthy this weekend either. But today I am getting back on it. Inversion, working out, eating healthy, drinking more water, etc. Time to buckle down again!


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Me neither healthwise. I was a bit down in the dumps so eating and drinking was an achievement for me . today, I've started to take down  the minibraids. I've saturated them with vatika oil and i'm unravelling them finger combing and twisting two or three together to make chunky-ish twists. i wear those for a week then back to the minibraids. I have to get outside and get fresh air more. Going for a walk/jog in the park. The gym doesnt count. There's something about being outside that gets my life-juices pumping


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> **peeks around the corner**
> 
> 
> *Hi ladies. I haven't visited this thread in a minute. But in short, my hair has been in small-ish twists, maybe you could deem them mini.... for about 2 weeks or so and for like another 1.5 weeks, pulled into a ponytail and hidden underneath my satin bonnet and black scarf. I've been working like crazy lately which is pretty cool but I'm always too tired to update on here. *
> ...



Thanks for checking in and I'm glad for your success. It seems like you have found the right products that your hair responds to along with low manipulation. We are going to gain more inches even if we don't gain the 12 inches. Being patient and handling our hair in the proper way will pay off. Wishing us all the best!


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Ooooo I like the sound of that!  We will see what my hair looks like when I take it down. I've been consistent with my vitamins and scalp massages. I need to get back on my fitness plan. Starting tomorrow! I may take my hair down tomorrow too so I will update when I do on whether it is growth or poor braiding



Waiting to hear about that update and glad to hear that you are consistent with your regime. Let's stay encouraged and consistent.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I have my hair in flat twists. So I need to switch over to inversion while doing flat twists to help retain my style. I didn't do anything healthy over the weekend so have to get back on it today.



Sounds good Faith. I have confidence in you that you will put yourself back on track!


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I didn't do anything healthy this weekend either. But today I am getting back on it. Inversion, working out, eating healthy, drinking more water, etc. Time to buckle down again!



You said it - time to buckle down! This is what keeps us all going, the positive reinforcement that we all need which helps us to get back on track. We may take little breaks, but the important thing is staying consistent and focus in order to reap the results.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> Me neither healthwise. I was a bit down in the dumps so eating and drinking was an achievement for me . today, I've started to take down  the minibraids. I've saturated them with vatika oil and i'm unravelling them finger combing and twisting two or three together to make chunky-ish twists. i wear those for a week then back to the minibraids. I have to get outside and get fresh air more. Going for a walk/jog in the park. The gym doesnt count. There's something about being outside that gets my life-juices pumping



I hope you're feeling better. Yes sometimes life throws us a curve and we're just not ourselves and sometimes it's just the anxieties of life. But you still were focus with doing things for your hair which is good. Hang in there, because this too will pass. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm still consistent with my regime and put myself back on track after a little break. I'm back to doing my inversion which consist of laying on my slantboard for 10 minutes every AM. There is a thread started on the forum entitled "inversion method". This YouTuber claims that she got 1" of hair growth during inversion for 4 minutes a day after applying warm oil to her scalp in one week. Inversion therapy is very good overall for health and well being and certainly getting that blood to the scalp helps increase hair growth. Check it out, it's good reading if you haven't already done so. Since I'm talking about good reading, you also may want to check out this website http://www.blackhairscience.com/about-audrey/ and click the (Learn the Science) tab. Some thorough knowledge about terminal length and genetics, length planning, thinning ends, moisture and protein balance, etc. I may purchase her book for reference, but her web site was impressive. I was encouraged by one point she made regarding hair growth. She said one of the first things we see as we begin our hair journey is thickness, shine before we see hair length. She said that 3-4 months into our hair journey we may see thickness, but then she said it may take another 6-8 months before we start seeing length. Check it out, it's very good reading. We need all the help we can get to help us achieve this goal. I have my hair in piggy back braids with half wig and I'm loving this protective style. Also a word from Kimmeytube who has successfully met her hair goals. It's very inspiring to watch her videos to see how she achieved her hair length inspite of hair mishaps, damage, etc. She now is beyond WSL and she stated in one of her videos that we need to keep in mind the 3 P's, Patience, Protective Styling, and Proper Handling of our hair. Just wanted to share. Stay encouraged and consistent and we all will get there.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

hey every one 
hope your well

an update. I've done very little to increase my growth nor have i been checking it. once i undid my minibraids i put them into chunky twists which i kept for just under a week. i then put them into plaits. they were a bit too big so i split them into smaller parts and plaited them back up. 

today i shampooed with some tressemme i want to finish, and conditioned with some joico kpak before deep conditioning with ors replenishing conditioner. I've been trying a new leave in conditioner. Its pantene pro v deep moisture souffle. i love it because its a mousse that comes out like squirty whipped cream. It claims to keep hair moisturised for 48 hours and it does exactly what it says on the tin. Ive been looking for "white people" products to replace my current favourites because i'm moving to the bum hole of nowhere and availability is going to be terrible. 

I've made a vow to myself to get vitamins tomorrow.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Checking in...I think I am going to do a set of crochet braids next week. I am ready for something a little different. Been wearing a wig for a while now. I saw on Youtube crochet braids with kanekalon hair. I really like the look of it so that is what I am going to attempt. I'll post pics if it looks good  I was wanting to take my hair out of the current set of braids because they are getting a little too loose but I will just leave them in for another week and I'm sure they will be fine  I will still be taking them out  weeks sooner than I had originally planned, 4 weeks instead of 6. Hopefully if my crochet braids turn out nice I can have them in for another 4 weeks.


----------



## Mskraizy (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in and I'm glad for your success. It seems like you have found the right products that your hair responds to along with low manipulation. We are going to gain more inches even if we don't gain the 12 inches. Being patient and handling our hair in the proper way will pay off. Wishing us all the best!


 
*Thanks! Definitely trying to be patient with length checks! *

*Had another simple wash day. I applied my deep conditioner and detangled last night and then let it soak in overnight, got up this morning and shampooed, moisturized, sealed and massaged and it's been underneath my bonnet and scarf all day as it will also be tomorrow (and possibly the rest of the week ).*

*Man Nelly just been CHILLIN. I could keep this up for another 3 months.*


----------



## Mskraizy (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm still consistent with my regime and put myself back on track after a little break. I'm back to doing my inversion which consist of laying on my slantboard for 10 minutes every AM. There is a thread started on the forum entitled "inversion method". This YouTuber claims that she got 1" of hair growth during inversion for 4 minutes a day after applying warm oil to her scalp in one week. Inversion therapy is very good overall for health and well being and certainly getting that blood to the scalp helps increase hair growth. Check it out, it's good reading if you haven't already done so. Since I'm talking about good reading, you also may want to check out this website http://www.blackhairscience.com/about-audrey/ and click the (Learn the Science) tab. Some thorough knowledge about terminal length and genetics, length planning, thinning ends, moisture and protein balance, etc. I may purchase her book for reference, but her web site was impressive. I was encouraged by one point she made regarding hair growth. She said one of the first things we see as we begin our hair journey is thickness, shine before we see hair length. She said that 3-4 months into our hair journey we may see thickness, but then she said it may take another 6-8 months before we start seeing length. Check it out, it's very good reading. We need all the help we can get to help us achieve this goal. I have my hair in piggy back braids with half wig and I'm loving this protective style. Also a word from Kimmeytube who has successfully met her hair goals. It's very inspiring to watch her videos to see how she achieved her hair length inspite of hair mishaps, damage, etc. She now is beyond WSL and she stated in one of her videos that we need to keep in mind the 3 P's, Patience, Protective Styling, and Proper Handling of our hair. Just wanted to share. Stay encouraged and consistent and we all will get there.


 

*Great advice and when I'm not too tired to read I'm gonna that article. Seems interesting enough. I wonder if the inversion thing works cause I've been hearing alot of ladies doing that. I think I do that anyways. I massage my scalp and I lean my head over forward and then I lean it backwards....does that count? But I don't do it everyday (mostly because i forget too...) I dunno. *


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> hey every one
> hope your well
> 
> an update. I've done very little to increase my growth nor have i been checking it. once i undid my minibraids i put them into chunky twists which i kept for just under a week. i then put them into plaits. they were a bit too big so i split them into smaller parts and plaited them back up.
> ...



Thanks for giving us an update. I have to check out that Pantene pro v deep moisture souffle especially since it keeps your hair moisturised for 48 hours. I have personally decided not to get another hair vitamin. When I finish what I have now, I'm going to just use a good multi vitamin or stay with the gummies pre natal. I take pre natal and a hair vitamin. I think I'm going to just omit the hair vitamin. I've seen so many beautiful heads of hair that only use a multi vitamin. They are the ones that have inspired me, but it's just my personal choice.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Checking in...I think I am going to do a set of crochet braids next week. I am ready for something a little different. Been wearing a wig for a while now. I saw on Youtube crochet braids with kanekalon hair. I really like the look of it so that is what I am going to attempt. I'll post pics if it looks good  I was wanting to take my hair out of the current set of braids because they are getting a little too loose but I will just leave them in for another week and I'm sure they will be fine  I will still be taking them out  weeks sooner than I had originally planned, 4 weeks instead of 6. Hopefully if my crochet braids turn out nice I can have them in for another 4 weeks.



Crochet braids are the bomb! You can even leave them in longer than 4 weeks because if you take care of them, they still look good after 4 weeks, but I'm referring to what I had before the deep twist hair. I kept mine in for 6-8 weeks with no problems. Please post a pic when you get them in. Yes, that kanekalon hair looks just like natural press hair. It's very pretty on the YouTube videos I seen. Keep us posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Thanks! Definitely trying to be patient with length checks! *
> 
> *Had another simple wash day. I applied my deep conditioner and detangled last night and then let it soak in overnight, got up this morning and shampooed, moisturized, sealed and massaged and it's been underneath my bonnet and scarf all day as it will also be tomorrow (and possibly the rest of the week ).*
> 
> *Man Nelly just been CHILLIN. I could keep this up for another 3 months.*



Sounds like low manipulation to me which means increased inches. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Great advice and when I'm not too tired to read I'm gonna that article. Seems interesting enough. I wonder if the inversion thing works cause I've been hearing alot of ladies doing that. I think I do that anyways. I massage my scalp and I lean my head over forward and then I lean it backwards....does that count? But I don't do it everyday (mostly because i forget too...) I dunno. *



Yes one of the things I posted as hair advice when this thread first started was that inversion therapy can increase hair growth alot. I think the lady that did the research stated that hair can growth from the average 6" to about 12-14" within the year. All because of doing inversion therapy. She suggested headstands. I was doing headstands, but now I lay on my slantboard for about 10 minutes and it is so relaxing. I'm not trying to get 1" in 7 days, but I know that inversion can increase my hair growth which is why I do it. It gets the blood to the scalp which in turn allows the scalp to be fed the nourishment from the healthy food we eat. The other article about The Science of Black Hair is based on the book, but her website is off the chain. I documented some of her suggestions/tips and it also helped to readjust my thinking on some things. It's very good reading in my opinion.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Just want to check in. I'm still focus on my regime. I oil my scalp every AM/PM and massage for 5 minutes. I also lay on my slantboard for 10 minutes. I have started to do cowashes at least twice a week. I put my weave cap over my braids and cowash with diluted conditioner. On Saturdays, I add a diluted deep condition, put on plastic cap and sit under hair steamer for about 20-30 minutes. I can bearly see the parts in my piggyback braids, but I'm determined to keep them in for 1 month. I moisturised my braids twice a week. I don't want to overdo it because according to Lady Paniolo, if you wet your braids every day it can cause severe matting because your raising the cuticles. I also don't want excessive buildup. On the third week, after doing my cowash and deep condition, I will do an ACV as final rinse to remove some of the buildup. When I remove the braids the next week, I'm hoping I won't have too much buildup. I'm trying to be consistent with my exercising, drinking my protein drink and taking my supplements which I include in my protein smoothie. My water intake is still some what off, but I'm trying to drink as much as I can. I'm wearing my half wigs, I just purchased another one which I like. I will be doing this until the end of December when I give myself a touch up. I'm stretching my relaxer and my last one was the end of June. I'm hoping to see some substantial hair growth when I do relax. Stay focused and consistent. If we put forth the effort, just wait patiently for the results. We can do this. Stay encouraged.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I apologize, I almost forgot I was doing some research to find out why paddle brushes supposedly make hair ends thicker. I couldn't find out any information on Robin Woods website because she has removed many of her videos. The video she specifically had was called the brushing and combing video and it's just not there. I thought it would be on the video I purchased from her awhile ago about how to install braids. Anyhow, I searched for the video in my collection and I couldn't find it. I'm sorry. I did google it and this is some information that I found:
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/1...-better-than-wide-tooth-combs-for-detangling/ 

http://nubiantresses.blogspot.com/2010/10/paddle-brush.html

There are many others, but this is just a few. I guess it's a personal preference. I purchased the Wet Brush and used it a month ago when I took my braids down and it worked like a breeze. I'm going to continue to use it. I heard that the Goody Ouchless brand is also good. I use both but I'm loving the Wet Brush which can be used on wet and dry hair.


----------



## Mskraizy (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. Just want to check in. I'm still focus on my regime. I oil my scalp every AM/PM and massage for 5 minutes. I also lay on my slantboard for 10 minutes. I have started to do cowashes at least twice a week. I put my weave cap over my braids and cowash with diluted conditioner. On Saturdays, I add a diluted deep condition, put on plastic cap and sit under hair steamer for about 20-30 minutes. I can bearly see the parts in my piggyback braids, but I'm determined to keep them in for 1 month. I moisturised my braids twice a week. I don't want to overdo it because according to Lady Paniolo, if you wet your braids every day it can cause severe matting because your raising the cuticles. I also don't want excessive buildup. On the third week, after doing my cowash and deep condition, I will do an ACV as final rinse to remove some of the buildup. When I remove the braids the next week, I'm hoping I won't have too much buildup. I'm trying to be consistent with my exercising, drinking my protein drink and taking my supplements which I include in my protein smoothie. My water intake is still some what off, but I'm trying to drink as much as I can. I'm wearing my half wigs, I just purchased another one which I like. I will be doing this until the end of December when I give myself a touch up. I'm stretching my relaxer and my last one was the end of June. I'm hoping to see some substantial hair growth when I do relax. Stay focused and consistent. If we put forth the effort, just wait patiently for the results. We can do this. Stay encouraged.


 

*Man you make me sound so LAZY over here!  Great update, sounds like you're going above and beyond for your hair and health! I seriously need to be jumping on the fitness wagon like you all but I just cannot find the strength and motivation herelately. Life has got me uber tired! You are definitely one I can't wait to see an update in pictures from!*


----------



## Mskraizy (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hey ladies I'm back to check in. Another brilliant wash day has come and gone. Deep conditioned overnight, I did detangle with the deep conditioner in. I have a new detangling comb that I now LURVE!!! It's that double-sided comb I always passed by in Walmart. The one with the curvy teeth that go in and out?...*







*This. Comb. On my hair?*

*♥_♥ Yaaaaassssssss! lol*

*I absolutely ADORE this comb! For some reason, I get less breakage with this one than I do with my other shower comb. And I use this and then I use my denman and my hair is just like *_* Yaaaasssss. lol This comb has made my already lazy wash day even MORE lazier! Detangling has become a breeze lately and I don't get drained just thinking about doing it. My new love + my denman! =)*

*And then wash day went as normal, that next morning I shampooed, lightly conditioned with suave as I normally do, moisturized and sealed and massaged my scalp all that usual stuff. And once again, Nelly is back under my satin bonnet just chilling. I promise you, I've seen my hair bout as much as you guys have seen it. lol My hair is ALWAYS wrapped under a satin bonnet and my black scarf. It's just sooooo EASY!*

*But yesterday, I did a slight unofficial length checking again and I seriously think my hair has been retaining a bucketful of growth herelately! It was stretching pretty far down my torso in the back AND the front. Usually when I LC in the front it's shorter than it would be in the back so I'm actually really excited! It's been 3.5 months since I last took a progress pic. Only 2.5 more to go right!? I really think I'm MBL but I'm thinking that getting to WL will actually be more doable than I thought it'd be. I was just dreaming when I said that but it...might...actually be a reality! Now that's the cool part! I wanted to do yarn braids but honestly...this scarving thing is A-Okay with me! I think it's about time I invest in some cuter scarves though. I wear this black scarf faithfully, like I'm married to it or something. *


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Man you make me sound so LAZY over here!  Great update, sounds like you're going above and beyond for your hair and health! I seriously need to be jumping on the fitness wagon like you all but I just cannot find the strength and motivation herelately. Life has got me uber tired! You are definitely one I can't wait to see an update in pictures from!*



Girl, you betta get with this program (ha ha). I need to practice what I preach right. Consistency and effort is the key and I try my best to stay on point because all you ladies encourage me to do so. I try to stay focus and hope for good results. One of the problems I have is retaining length. My hair grows, but sometimes I just don't see the length. That's why the black science website was sooo encouraging to me because she broke it down and helped me appreciate that you will see thickness, shine first in the first 3-4 months and then 6-9 months is when the length comes. I remember one time I stretched my relaxers for a whole year and I wasn't doing anything extraordinary and I got the usual 6 inches in a year. However when I relaxed, it was the worst experience ever. It must have been a bad relaxer because my hair didn't take, and on top of that, I saw no length. I was soooo discouraged. Anyhow, this is a new day and I'm hoping for the best. I took my piggyback plaits down yesterday and it seemed like I saw some length. This is something else that I'm learning and that is we can use other people's techniques, routines, but we need to adjust to our specific hair needs/texture/type. I realized I was following Lady Paniolo's methods, but her hair is a different texture/type then mine which is why I took down those plaits. I followed her method of moisturising my plaits once a week and shampoo'ed, deep conditioned, once a week. My hair didn't like that and when I took down my plaits, my hair was dry. I need more moisture than once a week. Anyhow, like I said, it appeared like my hair was longer and the texture seemed different, more thicker even though I'm 20 weeks post. I will be putting braids in my hair on Saturday and will be cowashing them more, and moisturising them more to see what I will get. I'm back doing my inversion therapy regularly and I oil my scalp and massage both AM and PM. I do see growth, but I just don't know how much. I start off with walking. It's a good form of exercise. Keep doing what you're doing ladies because we want to get there. One thing I will be adding to my regime is prenatal vitamins. I will pick up the Trader Joe brand because I understand they do not make you sick.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hey ladies I'm back to check in. Another brilliant wash day has come and gone. Deep conditioned overnight, I did detangle with the deep conditioner in. I have a new detangling comb that I now LURVE!!! It's that double-sided comb I always passed by in Walmart. The one with the curvy teeth that go in and out?...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds excellent! I like the fact that you saw growth which encourages not only you, but us too. Yes, low manipulation is da bomb and just simply following your regime and putting on a scarf sounds wonderful, locking in all that moisture and protecting it from the environment. Hope for the best, reach for the stars, and yes you probably will be waist length by the end of this challenge or sooner. We can do this, let's do it!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Girl, you betta get with this program (ha ha). I need to practice what I preach right. Consistency and effort is the key and I try my best to stay on point because all you ladies encourage me to do so. I try to stay focus and hope for good results. One of the problems I have is retaining length. My hair grows, but sometimes I just don't see the length. That's why the black science website was sooo encouraging to me because she broke it down and helped me appreciate that you will see thickness, shine first in the first 3-4 months and then 6-9 months is when the length comes. I remember one time I stretched my relaxers for a whole year and I wasn't doing anything extraordinary and I got the usual 6 inches in a year. However when I relaxed, it was the worst experience ever. It must have been a bad relaxer because my hair didn't take, and on top of that, I saw no length. I was soooo discouraged. Anyhow, this is a new day and I'm hoping for the best. I took my piggyback plaits down yesterday and it seemed like I saw some length. This is something else that I'm learning and that is we can use other people's techniques, routines, but we need to adjust to our specific hair needs/texture/type. I realized I was following Lady Paniolo's methods, but her hair is a different texture/type then mine which is why I took down those plaits. I followed her method of moisturising my plaits once a week and shampoo'ed, deep conditioned, once a week. My hair didn't like that and when I took down my plaits, my hair was dry. I need more moisture than once a week. Anyhow, like I said, it appeared like my hair was longer and the texture seemed different, more thicker even though I'm 20 weeks post. I will be putting braids in my hair on Saturday and will be cowashing them more, and moisturising them more to see what I will get. I'm back doing my inversion therapy regularly and I oil my scalp and massage both AM and PM. I do see growth, but I just don't know how much. I start off with walking. It's a good form of exercise. Keep doing what you're doing ladies because we want to get there. One thing I will be adding to my regime is prenatal vitamins. I will pick up the Trader Joe brand because I understand they do not make you sick.



Prenatal vitamins make you sick? Why is that?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I ain't doin nothing to report.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm not doing anything new or different either. Its getting chilly so I need a hat. I'm still wearing my minibraids in a teeny bun at the top of my head. I trimmed my ends earlier than i planned but the tangling was out of control.  I've reached my 2013 goal of full shoulder length. The top of my hair at the front is ear length still though. It's a little mullet-y. So i'm hoping early to mid 2014 i'll get to Collar bone length or more realistically/accurately, the back will get to collar bone length and the front /top will reach my chin. 

I want to feel my hair on my back that's all.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Prenatal vitamins make you sick? Why is that?



It's something in them that causes your stomach to feel a little discomfort. I have taken other brands and that's how I feel, but with the Trader Joe, no problem. Google it, others claim to feel nausea/sick too from prenatal. I've never been pregnant, so maybe it's me.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I'm not doing anything new or different either. Its getting chilly so I need a hat. I'm still wearing my minibraids in a teeny bun at the top of my head. I trimmed my ends earlier than i planned but the tangling was out of control.  I've reached my 2013 goal of full shoulder length. The top of my hair at the front is ear length still though. It's a little mullet-y. So i'm hoping early to mid 2014 i'll get to Collar bone length or more realistically/accurately, the back will get to collar bone length and the front /top will reach my chin.
> 
> I want to feel my hair on my back that's all.



I know what you mean, we anxiously want results, and we want them now so please  stay encouraged! Patience is part of the regime and don't let despair when out even though I know it's easier said then done. It seems like you are doing the right things. Hair growth sneaks up on you. I was surprised when I took down my plaits yesterday. My tangling too was out of control, but I'm learning proper handling techniques which is also vital to retaining hair length. I used my Wet Brush and sprayed on my detangler and put on some moisturiser and gently brushed through. It wasn't as hard as I thought. Afterwards, I didn't feel like washing, so I just plaited my hair into 8 plaits and I just kept looking at them because I was wondering..... are they longer, can they really be longer? I concluded, my hair is longer. Stay positive and encouraged. You will be at collar bone length before you know it! Keep the faith.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> It's something in them that causes your stomach to feel a little discomfort. I have taken other brands and that's how I feel, but with the Trader Joe, no problem. Google it, others claim to feel nausea/sick too from prenatal. I've never been pregnant, so maybe it's me.



I take prenatal which is why I was asking. I hadn't noticed anything. I also didn't notice anything different on the label vs. a standard vitamin. It just appeared that the percentages are different. Prenatals contain iron. Perhaps that is what is bothering peoples stomachs.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I take prenatal which is why I was asking. I hadn't noticed anything. I also didn't notice anything different on the label vs. a standard vitamin. It just appeared that the percentages are different. Prenatals contain iron. Perhaps that is what is bothering peoples stomachs.



Thats good that you don't feel anything. I had ordered some from Swanson Vitamins and I think I may have picked some up at Walmarts and I had that queasy feeling. I googled and someone said that the Trader Joe brand does not make you sick and I started taking them and I didn't feel any discomfort. I stopped taking them and I was taking the gummie version from Walmart which wasn't bad, but I liked the results I got better from the Trader Joes brand. You probably are right about the iron bothering peoples stomachs.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello, I hope all is well with everyone. I am sooo forgetting about the 2 month check ins because another one is coming up soon, end of October. It's optional to post a pic of your progress, but sharing how many inches you achieve can be done. Well I forgot to measure again. Maybe I could be afraid because I don't want to be disappointed. Anyhow, I put individual braids in my hair over the weekend so I won't be measuring anytime soon. I think I will post a pic of my hair the end of December when I get my relaxer touchup compared with my pic in April and June. I can tell my hair has grown and I'm hoping that I will retain all of it. 

I've decided to step up my regime these next 2 months to see if I can get the 1" in a month. I purchased my Trader Joe prenatal vitamins and will start taking them today. I will be moisturising my braids every other day with the GHE to keep them moist and doing cowashes at least twice a week. Increasing my exercise from 3 days a week to 5 days, doing inversion everyday instead of 5 days, and trying to eat more protein, like salmon, tuna, etc. I tried a new deep conditioner and my hair didn't like it, so I'm going back to SheaMoisture anti-breakage yucca and babaob mask as a protein treatment. I will use the aphogee 2 step every 8 weeks. I'm still consistent with the other parts of my regime such as oiling scalp AM/PM. I do this faithfully with massage or inversion afterwards. I still am working on my water intake which seems to be decreasing instead of increasing. I'm hoping that I will achieve more growth in these 2 months, but if I only get the .75 which is what it seems like I've been consistently getting, I will still be happy. I'm just checking in giving everyone an update on what I've tweaked/changed to jump start more inches. I hope everyone is still encouraged and motivated. One of the things I've noticed is my hair appears to be thicker. I like that because I have fine strands. The density is alot, but my hair is fine so I'm loving that it appears to have more substance to it. This is something I've noticed due to my efforts. Stay consistent with your efforts because they will pay off.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am more focused on getting my hair healthy vs. increasing my growth rate. I am also working on nailing down my regimen, increasing my moisture and finding a heavy, creamy moisturizer. So I changed my regimen two weeks ago.

I'm using the mudwash now to improve my scalp condition which should help with the condition of my hair. The bad spots in my crown are almost unnoticeable. I am doing an oil scalp treatment before my DC and I apply the same oil treatment every other day during the week. Even with the cooler weather coming, I think  my scalp will be in good condition.

Focusing on my leave-in, moisturizer, sealing routine to see if I can keep my ends healthy. It is definitely a work in progress.

I am spritzing my hair and baggying nightly which is helping with the moisture.
I am back to my yoga which is the closest I am going to get to inversion right now 
My eating is off. There is no rhyme or reason to it. It's not bad but it isn't good.
My water intake is good during the week but not so good on the weekend.
And my vitamin and supplements are hit or miss.

Nonetheless my hair is growing and I am retaining some. I'm probably only getting my usual 1/2" but I will take what I can get. Maybe next year will be better.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am more focused on getting my hair healthy vs. increasing my growth rate. I am also working on nailing down my regimen, increasing my moisture and finding a heavy, creamy moisturizer. So I changed my regimen two weeks ago.
> 
> I'm using the mudwash now to improve my scalp condition which should help with the condition of my hair. The bad spots in my crown are almost unnoticeable. I am doing an oil scalp treatment before my DC and I apply the same oil treatment every other day during the week. Even with the cooler weather coming, I think  my scalp will be in good condition.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Is the mud wash like a powder that you mix with water? For the past several months I've been using henna shampoo powder that I mix with coconut milk to wash my hair which I leave on for 30 minutes. I love the avyuredic powders and use to use them alot, but now I'm only use this to wash my hair. I do regular henna treatments once a month.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Sounds good. Is the mud wash like a powder that you mix with water? For the past several months I've been using henna shampoo powder that I mix with coconut milk to wash my hair which I leave on for 30 minutes. I love the avyuredic powders and use to use them alot, but now I'm only use this to wash my hair. I do regular henna treatments once a month.



No. I'm using Terressentials which is already pre-mixed. But it is too thick to use as is so I always dilute it until it is soupy. I did buy some bentonite clay so will start making my own mud when the Terressentials runs out.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA i like the sound of that mudwash. I've been concentrating on my moisture and sealing regime too. I've started using castor oil to seal and massage my scalp. Its nice especially for winter. I don't like the feeling though but whenever i notice i say to myself i shouldn't be touching my hair anyhow.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> No. I'm using Terressentials which is already pre-mixed. But it is too thick to use as is so I always dilute it until it is soupy. I did buy some bentonite clay so will start making my own mud when the Terressentials runs out.



I'm interested in detoxing my scalp. Do you think the clay would also detox the scalp?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;19160601[/USER]]I'm interested in detoxing my scalp. Do you think the clay would also detox the scalp?



Clay does detox the scalp. It is one of the primary ingredients for many facials. If you don't have any real scalp issues, you can just use it every now and then. However, I have had serious scalp issues so I am using it more long term until I see the issues disappear. I am undergoing more of a healing process versus just a straight detox.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Clay does detox the scalp. It is one of the primary ingredients for many facials. If you don't have any real scalp issues, you can just use it every now and then. However, I have had serious scalp issues so I am using it more long term until I see the issues disappear. I am undergoing more of a healing process versus just a straight detox.



Thanks for that, I'm going to check out bentonite clay.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've been shampooing and conditioning more often. I think its because i'm using castor oil to seal for winter. Its very thick and my hair prefers lighter oils. I want to keep using the castor oil so its going to have to be a once a week thing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I've been shampooing and conditioning more often. I think its because i'm using castor oil to seal for winter. Its very thick and my hair prefers lighter oils. I want to keep using the castor oil so its going to have to be a once a week thing.



I found that to be true too! Castor oil I usually use on my ends to seal or as prepoo because it is sooo thick. I remember using hairdrenalin portion hair oil and the predominant ingredient was castor oil and I had soooo much shedding. I rarely use castor oil now.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 30, 2013)

Can we start a new thread for this? I'd love to see ladies try this challenge again but with variables like inversion or biotin .


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



naija24 said:


> Can we start a new thread for this? I'd love to see ladies try this challenge again but with variables like inversion or biotin .



We are half way into the challenge. You can start a new one in 2014. The rules set out in this challenge are the same rules that applied for the challenge in 2012, but there were some additional tips/suggestions that we all shared. The one important tip I shared was inversion therapy and the benefits of it. If you go to page 5 in this thread you will see what I'm talking about. Also people incorporate vitamins whether it be a hair/skin/nail or hair vitamin or biotin, etc. into their own personal regime. Some take biotin, others take something else. I think we are doing all that you are asking for, but we do what works best for us. I personally have been doing inversion therapy (standing on head, but now laying on slantboard) since the beginning of this challenge. I posted a pic of my body lift that I use to do for my headstands. I did stop for a period during inversions, don't know why, but since I read the inversion thread about increased hair growth, I'm back faithfully doing my inversion methods. My goal and other ladies who have joined this challenge is to get 12" in 12 months. If I can get 1" in 7 days, that's great, but my goal remains the same. I lay on my slantboard for 10-15 minutes at least 5-7 days a week. It's healthy for you, not just good for hair growing because it defies gravity and gets that blood flowing.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^I agree. This challenge has so many things you can choose to optimize your growth rate. It feels really flexible. It works well for me because it allows me to select what I think works for me and to change it when my life says I need to take a break.

There is an inversion challenge going on right now that will run through next year. And there is a vitamin challenge. We love our challenges 

I think this challenge is very open and inclusive.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 1, 2013)

Haven't posted in forever, in lurk mode due to other priories but had to chime in...completely agree faithVA this is one of the most inclusive challenges.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^I agree. This challenge has so many things you can choose to optimize your growth rate. It feels really flexible. It works well for me because it allows me to select what I think works for me and to change it when my life says I need to take a break.
> 
> There is an inversion challenge going on right now that will run through next year. And there is a vitamin challenge. We love our challenges
> 
> I think this challenge is very open and inclusive.



With all the support we're getting we will get there! I'm itching to see the results of everyone when we are finish. This thread keeps me motivated and helps me stay on point. Thanks to all you ladies that contribute and help us keep going even if at times we take breaks. I love this challenge too!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Haven't posted in forever, in lurk mode due to other priories but had to chime in...completely agree faithVA this is one of the most inclusive challenges.



Being in lurk mode is OK, but I hope you are OK and are still on point! No pressure, just checking on you. You know how we're trying to encourage each other.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Being in lurk mode is OK, but I hope you are OK and are still on point! No pressure, just checking on you. You know how we're trying to encourage each other.



Aw, thanks for checking on me!! Everything is going really well, I've just been trying to redirect my energy to some other things on my vision board. It's been time well spent  The change in focus has forced me to simplify my hair routine but I think it's been for the better. Here's what I've been doing

supplements - still on point
inversion - eh....not really
products - have switched to using butters and whips... I don't know if it's the season change or what but I'm retaining more moisture and thus length as a result of the switch. The biggest change with products though is the number...I'm down to a reasonable number of things that touch my hair and I think it appreciates the consistency and minimalist approach

water instead of a "moisturizer" daily...some days I don't even seal, just spray and tie up for bed 
butter or whip to seal depending on what my hair feels like. I use the same butter to set my curlformers
oil on scalp only on occasion
no new shampoo's or conditioners - still loving Silk Dreams
still using EVCO as a pre-poo

Wash day - have moved to every 10 - 14 days with a curlformer set each time
Pre-wash AND every 7 days - detangling after soaking in EVCO mix with a paddle brush (i know someone is cringing right now, lol, but it's really working for me. No breakage issues and cuts the time down substantially.)
Styles: day 1-3 after washday curly up-do, then switch to bun  or french roll until next time
Working out more: This is one of the things on the board, I've increased substantially and am really seeing results, I love it! Sometimes either before or after I oil my scalp, but not religiously anymore...maybe 1 or 2 times a week out of the 5 - 6 times I work out
 Eating well consistently

Oh and I trimmed another inch off  I've since hidden my scissors and successfully forgotten where they are, lol. Growth and retention are both on point though I think mainly because of the changes in magenta. The bunning is a contributor but I've been doing that for a long time now. My hair seems really healthy and less problematic since I'm not doing as much.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Aw, thanks for checking on me!! Everything is going really well, I've just been trying to redirect my energy to some other things on my vision board. It's been time well spent  The change in focus has forced me to simplify my hair routine but I think it's been for the better. Here's what I've been doing
> 
> supplements - still on point
> inversion - eh....not really
> ...



Thanks for that thorough check in. It sounds very nice all that you're doing. I like how you tweaked your regime according to your hair needs. This is so important. Last month I tweaked my regime because we can do what another person does, but we may need to adjust it a bit. I have my hair in braids and was only washing once a week and moisturising once a week. Well when I took those braids down, my hair was soooo dry. I realized I couldn't do exactly what LadyP was doing. So now, I moisturised more often and cowash at least twice a week. I will see what the results are when I take down in another 2 weeks. I love butters. In fact I want to start using clay to clean my hair and I found a recipe that mixes clay, butters, and oils. You don't need a shampoo, conditioner or leave in afterwards. I won't be trying it until I come out of braids, and I'm hoping it will work for me. Girl, I'm glad you hid those scissors. But you know best, if your hair needs a trim or not. I'm glad you are retaining length. The paddle brush is very effective. I've been using the Wet Brush for the past month when I come out of braids and I take down each braid, spray with detangler and moisturiser and after fingercombing, I brush ends with wet brush and it glides through my hair. I was very impressed with it. The shedding seems to be the same as using my wide tooth comb, but I'm trying to preserve my ends. Can't wait until the end of December. That's when I will be giving myself a touchup and will hopefully have some nice results to report. Stay consistent and focus.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, hope all is well.

Just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing. I am sooo forgetting about the check in points where we report inches achieve or pics. I'm just so out of focus about this, but December is the next check in point and I'm ready. I'm still consistent and focus with my regime but I decided to at least for 7 days, do the inversion therapy according to the thread here about the inversion method. I will heat oil, apply to scalp, massage and then invert for 4 minutes. I'm still going to lay on my slantboard for 10-15 minutes a day, but for 7 days out of the month, I will be doing a headstand, follow up with GHE. I will be eating more beans, greens, and protein this month and next month. I'm trying new things for the next 2 months in trying to jump start increased inches before my touchup. I was interested in bentonite clay, but found out it's not good if you have relaxed hair, but rhassoul clay is suppose to be gentle and all hair types can use it. I found a recipe that mixes rhassoul clay, butters, and oils which act as cleanser/conditioner for your hair. You don't need shampoo, conditioner or leave ins. It's suppose to cleanse your scalp/hair due to clay, jojoba oil etc., and the butters act as conditioner. Many claim your hair is sooo soft afterwards. I will be trying this when I come out of braids to see how it works. I'm still focus with everything else and want to send out encouragement to all - Keep going strong and stay consistent and focus.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> The Hair Regeneration Tea is soooo good. It suppose to help with liver and kidney to aid circulation which suppose to promote hair health/growth. I just wanted to drink the tea 5 days a week and because it tastes sooo good and it makes me feel good too, (I have gallbladder problems) I drink it every PM. I'm telling myself yesterday, I have to buy some more. Good stuff.



[Waves] Hey ladies, how are y'all? I havent posted here in a long time. Life has been busy, dramatic, and stressful. fancypants007 are you still drinking the Hair Regeneration Tea? I totally forgot to order some. Where did you order it from again? TIA

My hair is doing well despite life's theatrics. Just oiling and moisturizing as needed, and washing and conditioning once per week. Still taking my vitamins.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 Just wanted to do a quick update as I haven't been on here as often as before. I'm still pretty consistent with my regimen even though I have made a few slight changes. 

-Wash and condition weekly, moisturise daily or every other day. I am using more creams and butters for natural hair and a lot of oils (ayurvedic oils, castor oil, olive and sunflower for prepoos) because my hair just seemed to have started reacting differently to the moisturisers I was using before (S-Curl, other activators etc.). It's doing better now. Maybe in a few months I'll go back to them and see if my hair feels like welcoming them again. May need to clarify or something. 

-I did a trim because I didn't like how my ends felt and didn't want to risk them getting worse but I won't be trimming again until the end of this challenge. That means keeping my hair stretched and PSing like crazy.

-Still exercising almost daily and eating healthy. I have stopped taking my vitamins though so I need to start taking a HSN again. 

That's about it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> [Waves] Hey ladies, how are y'all? I havent posted here in a long time. Life has been busy, dramatic, and stressful. fancypants007 are you still drinking the Hair Regeneration Tea? I totally forgot to order some. Where did you order it from again? TIA
> 
> My hair is doing well despite life's theatrics. Just oiling and moisturizing as needed, and washing and conditioning once per week. Still taking my vitamins.



Hey Girl, I was just being patient until you came back. I understand that we get busy and have priorities we need to take care of. I'm still drinking the tea but only occassionally. You're putting me back on track to start up again. The cheapest place I found the tea was here: http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-30200-health-king-hair-regeneration-herb-tea-20-tea-bags?redirect=1

I hope you enjoy it because it is good! Glad to hear that all is well with your hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HoneyA said:


> fancypants007 Just wanted to do a quick update as I haven't been on here as often as before. I'm still pretty consistent with my regimen even though I have made a few slight changes.
> 
> -Wash and condition weekly, moisturise daily or every other day. I am using more creams and butters for natural hair and a lot of oils (ayurvedic oils, castor oil, olive and sunflower for prepoos) because my hair just seemed to have started reacting differently to the moisturisers I was using before (S-Curl, other activators etc.). It's doing better now. Maybe in a few months I'll go back to them and see if my hair feels like welcoming them again. May need to clarify or something.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for that. Yes, we do need to tweak our regimes according to how our hair responds. I love butters and oils. I found that my hair was just too sticky with glycerin which was the main component of my moisturising spray which is why I stopped using it. I made a concoction some years ago and my hair thrived on it. I'm back to using it. Keep doing what you're doing because it sounds like you are still on point. Thanks for checking in. I'm staying consistent, but I'm forgetting about measuring and our check in points. Anyhow, December will be here soon which is our next check in point and I am so ready.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007

Hey lady, thanks for the link! I will be ordering some today. I hope the herbs in the tea agree with me. For example, I called myself taking some ashwaganda (winter cherry) for overall health, as it is good for helping the body resist the negative effects of stress, but it caused my kidneys to hurt terribly. It was worse than labor pains. I'm grateful I didnt have any damage to my kidneys. Herbs can be brutal if they dont agree with a person's body constitution.

 So i stopped taking it immediately, the pain subsided, and i decided to just crush the tablets and use in my hair oil mixes. I let nothing go to waste when it comes to hair, lol.

My hair prefers butters, serums, and oils to  leave-in products with glycerin, especially in winter. Glycerin in my leave-ins just makes my hair hard and sticky, causing it to look clumpy in winter months, but it works fine in warm months. I have to stop using so much coconut oil in colder months due to the hardening effect and coating it leaves on my hair. I use other oils that dont solidify in cool temps instead.

HoneyA Glad to hear you're still trucking along! What a nice, simple regimen! I use a lot of butters and conditioners aimed toward natural hair. I prefer those ingredients to those i see in many relaxed hair products. 

I gave myself a 1" trim over several weeks in Oct. I was trimming on the new moon in certain zodiac signs to see increased growth or thickness (Scorpio, Capricorn, Pisces, Virgo). I dusted on the Fall Equinox as well. Still testing this thing out. I basically dusted my ends 3 times in the month, and that added up to just under 1". I wont dust again until the winter solstice. After that, I will wait to lightly trim until the summer solstice. 

The most powerful times (supposed) to trim or dust for growth are the spring and fall equinoxs, and summer and winter solstices. I listed the good zodiac signs to trim under; those are the best, but not the only good ones, as earth and water signs are good for growth and thickness, but air signs are not really desirable. Trimming right before the moon becomes full is excellent for growth and thickness. It is definitely a science and can get complicated. For example, if the full moon presents at 6:05 pm, you should trim at or before that time. 

Then, on top of knowing the sign the moon is in, what time it goes into that sign, and such, they say if the moon is "void of course," there is no use doing anything to your hair at all because it will be "void" or useless. I think this is principal for those who use the moon to make decisions in life, like whether or not to make a new business deal, start a new project, have surgery, or travel, etc. But like I said, it can be complex. Im going by the basics, but since I rarely trim, it is quite simple to find one point in 6 months when I want to trim or dust,mark it on my calendar and do it. 

Once the moon goes to the next phase, it is considered "waning" or getting smaller, and people who want to INHIBIT growth and thickness should trim at that time. Only trim on a "waxing" moon or one that is getting bigger if you want the growth effects. Still doing a lot of research on this, but lunarium.com is the most accurate calendar. Morocco Method is kind of backwards and doesn't match up to the almanacs, so I dont use MM.

ETA: I didnt need a trim, per se, but I just wanted to clean up my racer hairs a bit, as I mentioned in the Relaxed Hair Thread recently.


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey Jewell  Lol, yep still hanging in there. I've only had the time to do the basics with my hair and try to keep my hands out of it. The simpler the regimen, the better for me ... 

That's a really good summary of cutting hair by the moon. You've really done your research. I've heard about it but never paid much attention to it before your post. It is interesting but, you're right, it sounds like it could get complicated.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> fancypants007
> 
> Hey lady, thanks for the link! I will be ordering some today. I hope the herbs in the tea agree with me. For example, I called myself taking some ashwaganda (winter cherry) for overall health, as it is good for helping the body resist the negative effects of stress, but it caused my kidneys to hurt terribly. It was worse than labor pains. I'm grateful I didnt have any damage to my kidneys. Herbs can be brutal if they dont agree with a person's body constitution.
> 
> ...



You're welcome. You always are sooo through. I know what you mean about herbs. Have to be careful. I gave myself an extensive nettle treatment some years ago, and I broke out in this rash. I don't know if I used to much, or if I'm allergic to it. Anyow, I stopped using it. I've been hearing some good things about blue malva herb. I'm trying to purchase, but so hard to find. I want to use it along with hibiscus to control or prevent breakage. Trimming your hair is complicated and I use to trim according to farmer almanac but I stopped doing it that way. I just try to snip the ends every month when I'm doing my hair and hope for the best. I have a Splitender which I like but haven't used it in a minute. I have to pull that thing out and start using it again.


----------



## Mskraizy (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I'm another one checkin in after a minute. 

I installed yarn braids in last saturday, it's been almost a week now. I'll probably do a wash day this saturday or whenever I have the time. I had to do them. The urge to do a length check was becoming UNBEARABLE. lol Alas, I still have another 2 months including November to go until I can start going crazy with all the checking but, I just really gotta good feeling about it.

My regimen hasn't tweaked much...if at all. You know, I've looked back on the progress I've been making since October 2012 when I started a healthier hair regimen and my regimen hasn't changed really at all. But I can definitely see the amazing progress my hair has undergone! Yah, so if it ain't broke I ain't fixin it! I still use all the same products with the exception of shampoos, still do the same methods, same everything. lol That was just my random moment.

But yeah, I'll be in these yarn braids for probably all of November, they might even have to last me through the Black Friday working madness.....*rolling eyes* noooot looking forward to that. lol

*


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I'm another one checkin in after a minute.
> 
> I installed yarn braids in last saturday, it's been almost a week now. I'll probably do a wash day this saturday or whenever I have the time. I had to do them. The urge to do a length check was becoming UNBEARABLE. lol Alas, I still have another 2 months including November to go until I can start going crazy with all the checking but, I just really gotta good feeling about it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in. I was just looking at some videos yesterday on yard braids. I was thinking of how to wear my hair once I get my touchup relaxer. I was thinking of doing 2 strand twists using my own hair and then adding extra hair to the ends to make it last longer and to preserve my ends. I looked and looked for a tutorial on this and found nothing, but found a video on adding dip-dye yarn to bottom of yarn twists for that ombre look. The video demonstrated perfectly how to add extra hair to the ends of twists. I bookmarked it for future reference. I want to try yarn twists, but I'm thinking that perhaps it won't go good with my relaxer. I'm not trying to get any breakage. I can't wait either until we check in at the end of December. I'm hoping for the best for us all.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thanks for your posts, HoneyA and fancypants007. I guess im such a detail-oriented person that I end up with extra long posts depending on the subject, lol. I too try to do the least amt of manipulation possible to my hair. I prefer a simple regimen, and my hair grows faster and thicker when Im not constantly messing in it. 

I had in my mind last night that I wanted to henndigo overnight tonight. I'm still debating on this. Body has been feeling a little run down lately, so idk if i will actually do it. I did wash, coffee/tea rinse, condition, and oil today. My scalp feels really good; did an overnight oil soak before washing this a.m. 

I like how fast my hair is growing. I have visible NG at 3 weeks post. Thank the Lord cuz my growth seemed less last stretch, then I realized my NG was just really smooth and straight from henna and consistently taking my MSM. I thought I might have a growth slow-down due to the cooler months, but so far, so good.

That blue malva sounds interesting!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Jewell said:


> Thanks for your posts, HoneyA and fancypants007. I guess im such a detail-oriented person that I end up with extra long posts depending on the subject, lol. I too try to do the least amt of manipulation possible to my hair. I prefer a simple regimen, and my hair grows faster and thicker when Im not constantly messing in it.
> 
> I had in my mind last night that I wanted to henndigo overnight tonight. I'm still debating on this. Body has been feeling a little run down lately, so idk if i will actually do it. I did wash, coffee/tea rinse, condition, and oil today. My scalp feels really good; did an overnight oil soak before washing this a.m.
> 
> ...



Being detail-oriented is good, can learn so much. I love henna and indigo. I haven't done a indigo treatment in awhile because I'm wearing wigs or braids. When I start wearing my own hair, I will start back doing henna first and then indigo. I love the deep burgundy black color I get from it. I'm glad your hair is staying on point. I love when we see things positive happening to our hair. Your hair is already long and beautiful but we still are hoping for increased inches. I'm so excited about December check in because I'm hoping to see some good progress. I follow regime, but I leave my hair alone. I use to be busy, wondering what's going on with it, but now I just do what I do and leave it alone. I see alot of NG, but just don't know how much. I will be doing touchup the end of December and wil measure length using length tshirt. I WILL HAVE INCREASED INCHES, I WILL HAVE INCREASED INCHES said the little engine. Positive thinking, right. Anyhow, I did find blue malva tea which is basically the blue malva organic flowers. I will start using this when I come out of braids. I want to give myself protein treatments at least every 6-8 weeks and I'm hoping this blue malva herb will help prevent breakage and shedding.


----------



## Mskraizy (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. I was just looking at some videos yesterday on yard braids. I was thinking of how to wear my hair once I get my touchup relaxer. I was thinking of doing 2 strand twists using my own hair and then adding extra hair to the ends to make it last longer and to preserve my ends. I looked and looked for a tutorial on this and found nothing, but found a video on adding dip-dye yarn to bottom of yarn twists for that ombre look. The video demonstrated perfectly how to add extra hair to the ends of twists. I bookmarked it for future reference. I want to try yarn twists, but I'm thinking that perhaps it won't go good with my relaxer. I'm not trying to get any breakage. I can't wait either until we check in at the end of December. I'm hoping for the best for us all.


 

*I tried the yarn twists before. They were no bueno for me... After a week my hair fuzzed out of the yarn and after two weeks it started to smell. And as I took them down I noticed my own hair was starting to mesh with the yarn. It was weird cause I had never had that happen when I wore yarn braids, and I had been doing yarn braids for a good year or so. If you do decide to do either or be sure to post pichas!!!.....at least one.  lol*

*I'm teaching myself to knit since I already know how to crochet. I'm trying to make a bunch more of hats since my hair STAYS covered up all the time. I gotta say, knitting isn't as hard as I thought it was. I thought for sure I was gonna have two left thumbs but it's actually pretty easy just like crocheting was. *


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 9, 2013)

Just finished detangling and thought that since I'm 8 months post and transitioning it was worth coming back to mention that while I detangle with a paddle brush its sometimes only the length. I start from the bottom and slowly work my way up. Once it's clear it's too thick to keep going I do finger detangle the last 2 inches or so. Most of the time this is only necessary if the roots have been exposed to steam or if I've decide to GHE a couple of nights.

That's all, didn't want to mislead anyone!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I tried the yarn twists before. They were no bueno for me... After a week my hair fuzzed out of the yarn and after two weeks it started to smell. And as I took them down I noticed my own hair was starting to mesh with the yarn. It was weird cause I had never had that happen when I wore yarn braids, and I had been doing yarn braids for a good year or so. If you do decide to do either or be sure to post pichas!!!.....at least one.  lol*
> 
> *I'm teaching myself to knit since I already know how to crochet. I'm trying to make a bunch more of hats since my hair STAYS covered up all the time. I gotta say, knitting isn't as hard as I thought it was. I thought for sure I was gonna have two left thumbs but it's actually pretty easy just like crocheting was. *



Thanks for that tip. I'm actually going to be twisting my own hair but adding extension hair to the ends only to protect them. I won't be doing this until after I get my relaxer touchup and I saw a video with relaxed hair in twists. I'm just trying to think of pics where I can protect my hair and keep the style for awhile. Kimmeytube's 80s video on banana clips was what inspired me. I will definitely post pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Just finished detangling and thought that since I'm 8 months post and transitioning it was worth coming back to mention that while I detangle with a paddle brush its sometimes only the length. I start from the bottom and slowly work my way up. Once it's clear it's too thick to keep going I do finger detangle the last 2 inches or so. Most of the time this is only necessary if the roots have been exposed to steam or if I've decide to GHE a couple of nights.
> 
> That's all, didn't want to mislead anyone!



Glad to hear that detangling session went well. I'm going to a special event this Saturday, and will be taking down my braids on Thursday using my Wet Brush which is a form of the paddle brush. I'm hoping I will continue to have success with it because I'm trying to preserve my hair ends so they will not get thin.


----------



## lana (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ladies, what brand of daily multivitamin are you taking? I was taking Trader Joes Multivitamin and it really helps my immune system BUT - it breaks my face out. I'm ready to buy another one, but I need a recommendation (one that keeps your skin clear or doesn't cause breakouts). I need iron, but want to avoid biotin - if that helps. Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still working on my regi. I'm making progress. It's slow but it's steady. I think I will bite the bullet and buy some Qhemet for a heavy cream until I can find something else. I have all the other products in my regimen but a heavy cream. I need to read back through my notes to see if I need to get the Burdock Root or the Amla and Heavy Cream.

I dusted my ends last week and have been doing a search and destroy every time I have touched my hair this week. Hopefully I won't have to do a another dusting until mid January.

Getting better with my vitamins. And doing some yoga but not yet consistent. But I last week I did stay active at least 4 days last week. I am also using a progesterone cream to balance out my hormones so maybe that will help my hair as well.

I looked at my grays and it only looked like 1.5 inches of growth since my last color. So I looked in my blog for my last color date and it was the beginning of August. So that is about right. So I am getting 1/2" a month. No spurts for me.

I have no idea how much I am retaining. I do know its longer than when I started, so I will take it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> Ladies, what brand of daily multivitamin are you taking? I was taking Trader Joes Multivitamin and it really helps my immune system BUT - it breaks my face out. I'm ready to buy another one, but I need a recommendation (one that keeps your skin clear or doesn't cause breakouts). I need iron, but want to avoid biotin - if that helps. Thank you!



Hopefully, others will chime in, but I'm taking Trader Joe's prenatal as a multi-vitamin supplement. I'm just trying to get some increased inches before December and I remember taking them awhile ago with no problems. I don't know about breakouts though. I don't get breakouts but I don't know how your body system will react to them. This is what I'm taking for now.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm still working on my regi. I'm making progress. It's slow but it's steady. I think I will bite the bullet and buy some Qhemet for a heavy cream until I can find something else. I have all the other products in my regimen but a heavy cream. I need to read back through my notes to see if I need to get the Burdock Root or the Amla and Heavy Cream.
> 
> I dusted my ends last week and have been doing a search and destroy every time I have touched my hair this week. Hopefully I won't have to do a another dusting until mid January.
> 
> ...



Very good. It's nice when we see progress from when we started to now. I find it's easy to see progress when you're natural then when you're relaxed. I won't be able to see my progress until I get my relaxer touchup. I see newgrowth, but don't know how much. I'm glad you are staying consistent with your regime. I heard some good things about that burdock cream. You have to let us know how your hair responds to it. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to check in that I'm still on point. I staying consistent with my regime. I did complete the inversion therapy for 7 days using the technique for the challenge on a thread posted here. I will only be doing it for 7 days with GHE. Now I'm back to laying on my slantboard and only doing GHE for 3 days a week. I'm not sure what kind of growth I got in 7 days, will wait until the end of December to find out. I'm waiting for my Rhassoul clay to come in and blue malva herb. I will be cleansing my hair with it probably this weekend to see how it works. My braids are going back in, and I will take them down a week before my touchup in December to give myself an ahoghee 2 step protein treatment. I'm still struggling with doing cowashes and moisturising while in braids. I've decided to just rinse my hair with water and afterwards moisturise with my moisturising spray that has conditioners and oils in it at least twice a week and then cowash on Saturdays follow with heat treatment for 10 minutes. I'm trying to keep hair moist, but without buildup. I will try this method to see how it works at keeping my hair moist.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



lana said:


> Ladies, what brand of daily multivitamin are you taking? I was taking Trader Joes Multivitamin and it really helps my immune system BUT - it breaks my face out. I'm ready to buy another one, but I need a recommendation (one that keeps your skin clear or doesn't cause breakouts). I need iron, but want to avoid biotin - if that helps. Thank you!



@ lana I use the Rainbow Light Just Once PreNatal. Originally I'd reported thinking I was allergic to it (i think in this challenge) but after monitoring my daily activity realized it was a particular nut (Brazilian) that I'd started eating. That said, I like the Just Once. I was already taking MSM and Biotin and needed something to help reduce my breakouts. I can't say it did that, lol, but it didn't make them worse and my nails have taken off. They've never been so long and strong.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing Ok. Just checking in and trying to keep everyone encouraged. I hope everyone is doing well with their regime. I took down my braids on Sunday and tried to explore my new growth. It is alot. I'm just hoping I can see it when I relax my hair the end of December. My hair appeared to be OK but there was a slight buildup at the base of my braid which is normally. My hair also was so dry and I'm thinking it's because of my sulfur mix. I try to keep hair moisturised, but that sulfur oil takes over. Once I applied my oils to detangle, the hair bounced back. I did my rhassoul clay treatment using butter/oils, aloe vera juice and some essential oils like nettle, peppermint, tea tree. I left it on for about 30 minutes and my hair was sooo soft. I was going to put braids back in, but decided not to. I just put my hair in piggyback braids connected to one another and will be wearing my half wigs until relaxer touchup time. After rinsing the rhassoul clay/mix from my hair, which is 20 weeks post, the comb glided through my hair. I was impressed. Did I mention, very few hairs was in the comb. I just used my leave in conditioner, sealed with butter and then oil and plait. I like rhassoul clay. My hair did not seem stripped. It felt very soft and moisturised no doubt due to the butters and my scalp felt clean. I will be doing this at least 2-4 times a month. Just wanted to share. Sometimes I find myself getting  discouraged, but I try to stay positive and focus and consistent, not allowing myself to go there. They say if you stay focused and consistent, you will reap rewards.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing Ok. Just checking in and trying to keep everyone encouraged. I hope everyone is doing well with their regime. I took down my braids on Sunday and tried to explore my new growth. It is alot. I'm just hoping I can see it when I relax my hair the end of December. My hair appeared to be OK but there was a slight buildup at the base of my braid which is normally. My hair also was so dry and I'm thinking it's because of my sulfur mix. I try to keep hair moisturised, but that sulfur oil takes over. Once I applied my oils to detangle, the hair bounced back. I did my rhassoul clay treatment using butter/oils, aloe vera juice and some essential oils like nettle, peppermint, tea tree. I left it on for about 30 minutes and my hair was sooo soft. I was going to put braids back in, but decided not to. I just put my hair in piggyback braids connected to one another and will be wearing my half wigs until relaxer touchup time. After rinsing the rhassoul clay/mix from my hair, which is 20 weeks post, the comb glided through my hair. I was impressed. Did I mention, very few hairs was in the comb. I just used my leave in conditioner, sealed with butter and then oil and plait. I like rhassoul clay. My hair did not seem stripped. It felt very soft and moisturised no doubt due to the butters and my scalp felt clean. I will be doing this at least 2-4 times a month. Just wanted to share. Sometimes I find myself getting  discouraged, but I try to stay positive and focus and consistent, not allowing myself to go there. They say if you stay focused and consistent, you will reap rewards.


  You are so right about being focused and consistent. I think sometimes being on LHCF makes it hard to be consistent with so many great product and technique reviews. We just have to remember whats working and not flip flop......I say this as I tell myself I DO NOT need to go try rhassoul clay!! Lol! What I'm doing is working and I'm actually loving my hair again. That clay sounds great though, glad it's working for you!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing Ok. Just checking in and trying to keep everyone encouraged. I hope everyone is doing well with their regime. I took down my braids on Sunday and tried to explore my new growth. It is alot. I'm just hoping I can see it when I relax my hair the end of December. My hair appeared to be OK but there was a slight buildup at the base of my braid which is normally. My hair also was so dry and I'm thinking it's because of my sulfur mix. I try to keep hair moisturised, but that sulfur oil takes over. Once I applied my oils to detangle, the hair bounced back. I did my rhassoul clay treatment using butter/oils, aloe vera juice and some essential oils like nettle, peppermint, tea tree. I left it on for about 30 minutes and my hair was sooo soft. I was going to put braids back in, but decided not to. I just put my hair in piggyback braids connected to one another and will be wearing my half wigs until relaxer touchup time. After rinsing the rhassoul clay/mix from my hair, which is 20 weeks post, the comb glided through my hair. I was impressed. Did I mention, very few hairs was in the comb. I just used my leave in conditioner, sealed with butter and then oil and plait. I like rhassoul clay. My hair did not seem stripped. It felt very soft and moisturised no doubt due to the butters and my scalp felt clean. I will be doing this at least 2-4 times a month. Just wanted to share. Sometimes I find myself getting  discouraged, but I try to stay positive and focus and consistent, not allowing myself to go there. They say if you stay focused and consistent, you will reap rewards.



You are always so uplifting and encouraging, it can be easy to forget that you may need so uplifting and encouragement as well 

You are doing absolutely fantastic. You know your hair very well and are giving it everything it needs to thrive and respond positively for you. When you get that touch up, I really believe you are going to be delighted. 20 weeks is a long time. Hang in there and just imagine that swanging hair that is hidden under there somewhere


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> You are so right about being focused and consistent. I think sometimes being on LHCF makes it hard to be consistent with so many great product and technique reviews. We just have to remember whats working and not flip flop......I say this as I tell myself I DO NOT need to go try rhassoul clay!! Lol! What I'm doing is working and I'm actually loving my hair again. That clay sounds great though, glad it's working for you!



Yes I was so impressed. I have been using ayuredic powders to cleanse my hair, but this recipe I found with rhassoul clay, butters/oils which lubricate and condition and the nettle, jojoba and the rhassoul clay help to cleanse was so much better in my opinion. My hair was sooo soft and moisturised but felt clean. It also was detangled and easy to comb. This is going to be my go to cleanse/wash. I did not deep condition, just put on leave in, sealed and oiled and I was done. I'm trying to simplify by finding products that work on my hair. This rhassoul clay will be one of my staple because I did love the results.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> You are always so uplifting and encouraging, it can be easy to forget that you may need so uplifting and encouragement as well
> 
> You are doing absolutely fantastic. You know your hair very well and are giving it everything it needs to thrive and respond positively for you. When you get that touch up, I really believe you are going to be delighted. 20 weeks is a long time. Hang in there and just imagine that swanging hair that is hidden under there somewhere



Thank you so much, I needed that. Encouragement is what keeps all of us going. I find myself thinking about that time when my hair grew 6" and when I gave myself the touchup, I couldn't tell that my hair had grown because it appeared to be the same length. This is what I keep thinking about, but I try to redirect the energy into positive thoughts. I appreciate your kind and encouraging words. At the end of this challenge we all will have hair  that is smoking. Stay focus, encouraged and consistent. Don't let discouragement win out because we are all here for each other. Stay positive!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

My hair is growing, even if it is just 1/2" a month. I usually just put a bonnet on at night when I wear a twist out. My lioness just barely fits under my bonnet now. She is also starting to brush against the ceiling of my car  And my coworker popped into my cube and said, oh your hair is growing.  

I will color my hair this weekend and then do the inversion for 7 days to see how it works for me.

Right now I'm taking my vitamins and some supplements to metabolize my estrogen. I have increased my walking and my yoga. 

In the past 10 days I have been doing daily search and destroy for split ends. My hair is feeling and looking better. This should help with my retention.

Maybe between the inversion, the exercise and the supplements I can get a growth boost.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm so lazy guys. I think thats my secret. my hairs been in minibraids for 4 weeks. It was out with a TONNE of curl activator for a week. Then I washed it this weekend. That was the first time in 2 years that i've washed loose hair (that wasn't in minibraids) I was dreading it but it wasn't that bad. Wash days used to be like a mini setback each week but i got hardly any broken hairs. I didn't deep condition though *so naughty*. I had an event on saturday and i wanted to do something different
I blow dried it out using the tension method. I dried it initially on low and then a 5 second blast on high to get it straight-ish. It came out quite good. And quite full; just shy of shoulder width. Hopefully by feb it should be. by monday I was back to minibraids because loose hair is an effort and a half.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> My hair is growing, even if it is just 1/2" a month. I usually just put a bonnet on at night when I wear a twist out. My lioness just barely fits under my bonnet now. She is also starting to brush against the ceiling of my car  And my coworker popped into my cube and said, oh your hair is growing.
> 
> I will color my hair this weekend and then do the inversion for 7 days to see how it works for me.
> 
> ...



I like when others notice. That is so nice. You are doing something right. I'm being so lazy with my inversion therapy. I will do the 7 days again in December, but my goal was to lay on my slantboard for 10 minutes everyday and I'm messing up. I need to get it together since this is so beneficial to hair growth. I'm sure your efforts will pay off. Can't wait until the end of December. I'm also trying to achieve a growth boost.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



llan said:


> I'm so lazy guys. I think thats my secret. my hairs been in minibraids for 4 weeks. It was out with a TONNE of curl activator for a week. Then I washed it this weekend. That was the first time in 2 years that i've washed loose hair (that wasn't in minibraids) I was dreading it but it wasn't that bad. Wash days used to be like a mini setback each week but i got hardly any broken hairs. I didn't deep condition though *so naughty*. I had an event on saturday and i wanted to do something different
> I blow dried it out using the tension method. I dried it initially on low and then a 5 second blast on high to get it straight-ish. It came out quite good. And quite full; just shy of shoulder width. Hopefully by feb it should be. by monday I was back to minibraids because loose hair is an effort and a half.



Sounds like low manipulation which is great in achieving increased inches. I can imagine how full and lush your hair must have been. That's what we do. We do something different, and then back to the ole routine. Claim that shoulder length. If it was bone straight it probably would be, right. Glad that things are going well for you and thanks for checking in.


----------



## nyunyu (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Heyah girlies!!!! 

Its been AGES, i feel bad, lol. Ive been doing soso since i last posted. I was down after losing so much hair after the hairdresser incident. I was doing ok though, i got a friend of a friend to relaxed (texlax) my hair with ORS lye relaxer (for fine hair), and it turned out great, but after 3 washes my texlaxed hair had way more texture than id have liked. Its like my natural hair. I relaxed october 10th so im almost 5weeks post and i cant tell what is new growth and what is texlaxed hair. Ive been trying to be extra gentle. 

I noticed last week all of a sudden my hair went all diva on me for no reason stupse(kiss-teet) cho man! I had done nothing new, but its like my bone straight hair loves product A but teh texlaxed hair hates it, and my texlaxed hair loves product B and hates product A, woooooiiiiii!!!! Mih body! Lolol, im like nooooooooo im so close to december, why oh why! Needless to say i noticed some breakage going on, i did a protein treatment, slight improvement, so i did 2 moisture based deep treatments, slight improvement, so i said "you know what hair, me and u goin have it out!" Lol so i took my time, and put my hair in small braids on saturday, and i plan to keep these in 7 days at a time with a DC on the 3rd or 4th day (with braids still in) braid out for a day on the 7th day, deep condition and back into braids until my hair decides to behave herself, shes on a time out, lol! Oh and im baggying daily since yesterday. I need to restart my vitamins and oiling my scalp, i suppose growth took a back seat to controlling breakage and shedding these last 2-3weeks.

Anyhow, on the upside, even though its gotten a bit thinner (to me at least, my bf doesnt think so) i will say that its the longest its ever been in its relaxed state. I believe im now grazing bsl, and i started at sl (an inch or 2 above apl) in january of this year and i have 4 inches to go for wl. I now feel like wl is possible! For 2014 of course. Hopefully i can have a full wl by dec 2014, id love graving wl for my bday in april, hey i can dream! I will post my pics wen i get my relaxer in the 1st or second week of dec, i know thats only 8 or 9 weeks post, but as i said my texlaxed hair is like new growth right now, and i dont want to risk too much breakage, my starnds are very fine.

I hope everyone is doing ok,

Long post i know, whew! HHJ girlies!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Heyah girlies!!!!
> 
> Its been AGES, i feel bad, lol. Ive been doing soso since i last posted. I was down after losing so much hair after the hairdresser incident. I was doing ok though, i got a friend of a friend to relaxed (texlax) my hair with ORS lye relaxer (for fine hair), and it turned out great, but after 3 washes my texlaxed hair had way more texture than id have liked. Its like my natural hair. I relaxed october 10th so im almost 5weeks post and i cant tell what is new growth and what is texlaxed hair. Ive been trying to be extra gentle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Just continue to be consistent with what you're doing. What makes it so frustrating in growing our hair long is at times our hair flips out and trying to figure out why is even more frustrating. Trying to find the right products can be very gruelsome. I can understand your focus being on stopping the breakage. This is something we have to halt in it's tracks pronto. It seems like you got it under control. I can understand mishaps with relaxers. I do my own relaxer/touchups and I got a bad relaxer a couple of years ago and my hair was underprocessed in places and overprocessed in other places. It was a nightmare. Trying to correct the problem was hard. Anyhow, my hair recovered. Keeping your hair moisturised especially the hair ends is very vital. Oiling the scalp, massaging getting that blood to the scalp is also key. Proper handling, protection and patience is what we need to do. My problem is retention and this is my focus. I'm doing research to learn as much as I can about different products and methods to help me keep what I grow. I think I'm going to start sealing my ends with something heavier like unpetroleum jelly to help protect them. Hang in there and continue with what you're doing. December is around the corner and we all are hoping for good progress. Let's stay motivated because we can do this!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, this is the beginning of a new week. I hope everyone is doing fine and staying consistent. I did another rhassoul clay/butter treatment this weekend to wash/cleanse my hair and it was another success. I'm loving that clay because my hair does not feel stripped and dry. I made my herbal moisturising spray using herbs and some oils. I want it as a light spray that moisturises without alot of products like oils and conditioners. I did add a moisturising spray to it along with 3 caps of oil and some eo's. After spraying my hair with it, then I seal with butter and oil. So far so good. I will be giving myself a henna/indigo treatment this long weekend which can be very time consuming. I'm still a little off with my inversion, but I'm still on track with everything else. I hope everyone else is on point. I started taking privera hair vitamins and will wait to see what I get in 1 month but it may be too soon to tell. I'm going to implement one of ladywithlonghair techniques which is wrapping saran wrap around my plaits after moisturising and sealing them for one week. I cleanse my hair once a week and will continue to do so until my touchup. My hair is behaving and I love the fact that despite all my newgrowth, I have very little hair fall. I think it's because of the rhassoul clay. I just reminded myself, I need to put in another order. Off I go. Stay focused everyone. This is my first thing of the week shout out! We will get there, so stay consistent!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I colored my hair on Friday and I was supposed to start my inversion. Shoot I forgot. I will try to remember to give it 7 straight days, starting tonight. 

I am more consistent with my vitamins. I removed about 80% of the split ends with search and destroy. I am more active doing yoga, walking and hiking. My diet could use some improvement but I will work on that next year. 

I haven't done a scalp massage in forever


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 25, 2013)

Checking in: my hair is doing really well and I noticed shedding has decreased substantially lately. I'm not sure if its the KevaVada oil or The Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade that is responsible but I've decided to only use the pomade on my edges and nape so I should be able to pin point which one to thank for decreased shedding fairly soon. I suspect it's the KV oil.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I colored my hair on Friday and I was supposed to start my inversion. Shoot I forgot. I will try to remember to give it 7 straight days, starting tonight.
> 
> I am more consistent with my vitamins. I removed about 80% of the split ends with search and destroy. I am more active doing yoga, walking and hiking. My diet could use some improvement but I will work on that next year.
> 
> I haven't done a scalp massage in forever



Oh, I am so happy. I can just see your new growth coming in. You have a lot of patience. I tried doing that search and destroy and I quickly gave up. Keep doing what you're doing and thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in: my hair is doing really well and I noticed shedding has decreased substantially lately. I'm not sure if its the KevaVada oil or The Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade that is responsible but I've decided to only use the pomade on my edges and nape so I should be able to pin point which one to thank for decreased shedding fairly soon. I suspect it's the KV oil.



Happy for you too. I know how you feel because hair fall is no fun. Thanks for sharing and checking in. I need to check out those oils and pomade but I'm very pleased with all the products I'm using now. Continue doing what you're doing and we all will reach our goal of increased inches.


----------



## nyunyu (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey girlies,

So i decided since i was noticing breakage despite protein treatments and moisture treatments, id give my hair a break. I put my hair in plaits and i bought a wig, :-O this is the first time ever in life I've ever worn one, i dunno if it suits me at all but i figured id try it for 3 weeks at least until my next relaxer. I was co washing every other day (because of exercise) and deep conditioning every 3-4 days. I think my hair liked it, until the last 2 days i noticed a bit of matting again not at the new growth but at that section that had the no lye relaxer before, man oh man. 
lol anyhow, so i moisturized with a profectiv cream, and sealed with grape-seed oil and let that sit overnight. Then this am, i took down each plait carefully and finger detangled and then detangled from tip to root verry carefully with my denman brush. That took a looong time. Oh! I took out some rows out of the brush and left only 4 (i read that tip online).

I replaited into bigger plaits then tied with a scarf. The hair that came out i suppose wasn't bad wen i take into account its been 10 days since i last brushed, i just don't like to see any in my brush or hands lol. I believe it was mostly shed hair. 

Im gonna continue the garlic tablets and i think ill so a tea rinse later tonight or tomorrow am. I don't want to brush again for another 10 days. I think to cut down on the matting ill wet my hair less often and see how that goes. I think my growth is less these last 7 weeks than prior to the last relaxer, but i guess I've been under a lot of stress. I just wanna hold on to what i do have, ill continue to pray for increased growth over the next 3 weeks though.

I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> So i decided since i was noticing breakage despite protein treatments and moisture treatments, id give my hair a break. I put my hair in plaits and i bought a wig, :-O this is the first time ever in life I've ever worn one, i dunno if it suits me at all but i figured id try it for 3 weeks at least until my next relaxer. I was co washing every other day (because of exercise) and deep conditioning every 3-4 days. I think my hair liked it, until the last 2 days i noticed a bit of matting again not at the new growth but at that section that had the no lye relaxer before, man oh man.
> lol anyhow, so i moisturized with a profectiv cream, and sealed with grape-seed oil and let that sit overnight. Then this am, i took down each plait carefully and finger detangled and then detangled from tip to root verry carefully with my denman brush. That took a looong time. Oh! I took out some rows out of the brush and left only 4 (i read that tip online).
> ...



That is something that I don't like either and that is hair fall. I know we shed a specific amount everyday, but I like it to be less and less. It could be the constant watering, cowashing that is causing the matting which leads to tangles which leads to more hair coming out. LadyPaniolo stated that awhile ago, that excessive watering of the hair can cause matting which creates a problem. She suggested washing hair once a week, and moisturising once a week. I tried this last month when I had braids in, and my hair didn't like it. But I'm back to moisturising my hair/scalp every AM and PM lightly but it's my own hair. I don't have in extensions. The tea rinses should help. I've been using rhassoul clay and my detangling is very easy and I have very little hair fall. I am 20 weeks post and when I finish during my rhassoul clay/butter treatment, I can comb through my hair with wide tooth comb with ease. A wig is good. It helps to give the hair a break. I'm going to search for some too, because this is what I'm electing to do til the end of this challenge, wear wigs. Thank you for checking in and I hope you get your shedding under control and let us know how it's working for you. Stay consistent, and focus. Don't give up and you will reap the benefits.


----------



## nyunyu (Nov 27, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> That is something that I don't like either and that is hair fall. I know we shed a specific amount everyday, but I like it to be less and less. It could be the constant watering, cowashing that is causing the matting which leads to tangles which leads to more hair coming out. LadyPaniolo stated that awhile ago, that excessive watering of the hair can cause matting which creates a problem. She suggested washing hair once a week, and moisturising once a week. I tried this last month when I had braids in, and my hair didn't like it. But I'm back to moisturising my hair/scalp every AM and PM lightly but it's my own hair. I don't have in extensions. The tea rinses should help. I've been using rhassoul clay and my detangling is very easy and I have very little hair fall. I am 20 weeks post and when I finish during my rhassoul clay/butter treatment, I can comb through my hair with wide tooth comb with ease. A wig is good. It helps to give the hair a break. I'm going to search for some too, because this is what I'm electing to do til the end of this challenge, wear wigs. Thank you for checking in and I hope you get your shedding under control and let us know how it's working for you. Stay consistent, and focus. Don't give up and you will reap the benefits.



Hey thanx for the feedback! I'm def gonna try the fewer co washes, listening to my scalp also. I have plaits with my own hair as well. that clay sounds like awesome-sauce! I'll read it up. I just ordered caddis last pm, I'm gonna try it for the first time whenever it reaches. I'll def keep you guys updated.20weeks post and easy comb through? This is what I aspire to! That's amazing girlie!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey ladies! I have been so absent from here. It feels like forever. I kinda fell off the bandwagon. I was doing so good and consistent and about 4 or so weeks ago I just slacked off with my hair care regimen. I had it braided up under my wig still but I wasn't doing my cowashes or moisturizing anything. I even stopped taking my vitamins. I don't know why! Finally got my act together last week and I had a LOT of breakage. Made me so sad :-( so I am going to get back on my game and learn from my mistake. I don't think I lost any length but I didn't retain much either. Yesterday I decided to get real serious again. The routine I had was working so well so I am getting back on it...
Wash in sections w/ diluted sulfate free shampoo, Aphogee 2 step protein treatment, DC under steamer, braid hair using deep moisture method, and leave braids in for 4 weeks, then repeat (except for the protein treatment, I'll do 2 step every 8 weeks and if I feel my hair needs it I will do Aphogee 2 minute in between). While my hair is braided I cowash 2-3 times a week, sometimes w/ steam, and spray with moisturizing spritz every couple days. 
That's what was working for me before so that's what I am doing again. The only change I am making is with my vitamins. I have switched from Viviscal to Hairfinity yesterday. I will see how these new pills affect my hair growth.


----------



## Mskraizy (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hey party peepuuuuuuuhl! lol

Finally finished taking the yarn braids down today and am currently deep conditioning actually getting ready to go shampoo it out and m&s really good. I have been so BAD with this set of yarn braids. Literally, since the day of install, I have not moisturized or touched my hair at ALL. I've been incredibly busy and TIRED. I haven't even washed it prior to today and this was like almost a month ago? I think I'm like two days shy of making a month with this set. I feel so baaad.

But I don't think my hair suffered any cause I still got a lot of good growth and my ends still look really healthy honestly.

You guys, the desire to straighten my hair is REAL. I went and bought a blowdryer the other day with the diffuser and concentrator nozzle. I'm trying so HARD not to rip it out the box and blowdry it tonight. I'm trying to stay faithful to my six month challenge but I'm almost THERE. I'm just ready to call a quits and straighten it already. Good thing I don't have a flat iron. lol

But right now, Nelly feels super good right now! When I took out the braids, my hair was soooooo BIG! Just so huge and fluffy til I KNOW I got some growth! But just how much is the question? Should I just go ahead and blow it out? I want to. I should. I should start enjoying my hair, specially now that it's cooler cause wearing it out in the heat is....NO!.....I think I might....I might blowdry it tonight. I might......man I really want to. I just wanna see how big it is!

.......

I'll be back. lol*


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Be strong! You'll appreciate it more if you hold out!  Good things come to those who wait!

On the other hand, YOLO!!!!! 

***Sorry my comment is contradictory. I just got off the same fence.***

Report back on what you end up doing!



Mskraizy said:


> Hey party peepuuuuuuuhl! lol
> 
> Finally finished taking the yarn braids down today and am currently deep conditioning actually getting ready to go shampoo it out and m&s really good. I have been so BAD with this set of yarn braids. Literally, since the day of install, I have not moisturized or touched my hair at ALL. I've been incredibly busy and TIRED. I haven't even washed it prior to today and this was like almost a month ago? I think I'm like two days shy of making a month with this set. I feel so baaad.
> 
> ...



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## Mskraizy (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kxlot79 said:


> Be strong! You'll appreciate it more if you hold out!  Good things come to those who wait!
> 
> On the other hand, YOLO!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

*Thanks kxlot79! I held out, I'm not gonna put any heat on it. Imma be strong.*

*I GOT DIS!!!!!! [/exit George Lopez] *

*That flat ironing or whatever in December will be WELL deserved. lol*


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey thanx for the feedback! I'm def gonna try the fewer co washes, listening to my scalp also. I have plaits with my own hair as well. that clay sounds like awesome-sauce! I'll read it up. I just ordered caddis last pm, I'm gonna try it for the first time whenever it reaches. I'll def keep you guys updated.20weeks post and easy comb through? This is what I aspire to! That's amazing girlie!



Yes it is and don't forget, very little hair fall. I put in another order because that clay went fast. I use between 2/3 and 3/4 cup combined with the oils/butters. I usually have some left over, but this last time I had nothing left. I don't want to waste it, so I'm still not sure how much to use. Anyhow, this is definitely one of my staples and just wanted to share. Check it out and let us know what you think.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Hey ladies! I have been so absent from here. It feels like forever. I kinda fell off the bandwagon. I was doing so good and consistent and about 4 or so weeks ago I just slacked off with my hair care regimen. I had it braided up under my wig still but I wasn't doing my cowashes or moisturizing anything. I even stopped taking my vitamins. I don't know why! Finally got my act together last week and I had a LOT of breakage. Made me so sad :-( so I am going to get back on my game and learn from my mistake. I don't think I lost any length but I didn't retain much either. Yesterday I decided to get real serious again. The routine I had was working so well so I am getting back on it...
> Wash in sections w/ diluted sulfate free shampoo, Aphogee 2 step protein treatment, DC under steamer, braid hair using deep moisture method, and leave braids in for 4 weeks, then repeat (except for the protein treatment, I'll do 2 step every 8 weeks and if I feel my hair needs it I will do Aphogee 2 minute in between). While my hair is braided I cowash 2-3 times a week, sometimes w/ steam, and spray with moisturizing spritz every couple days.
> That's what was working for me before so that's what I am doing again. The only change I am making is with my vitamins. I have switched from Viviscal to Hairfinity yesterday. I will see how these new pills affect my hair growth.



Glad to hear from you. I'm sorry that you experienced some breakage, but as long as it isn't alot, then it sounds like you're keeping it under control. Yes, sometimes we don't want to be bothered and I think we all get like that at times. But then we refocus and we're back to doing what we need to do to get those increased inches. I'm hoping for more because the end of this month is touchup time for me. I stretched since last June and I'm hoping for some serious length which is what kept me focused. I'm glad you back on track. Stay consistent and focus because we want to see our efforts paid off with results. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hey party peepuuuuuuuhl! lol
> 
> Finally finished taking the yarn braids down today and am currently deep conditioning actually getting ready to go shampoo it out and m&s really good. I have been so BAD with this set of yarn braids. Literally, since the day of install, I have not moisturized or touched my hair at ALL. I've been incredibly busy and TIRED. I haven't even washed it prior to today and this was like almost a month ago? I think I'm like two days shy of making a month with this set. I feel so baaad.
> 
> ...



Do you really think it would hurt it if you blow dried your hair. It's not like you do it all the time. If you have your protective sprays against the heat then I don't see why you can't do it. But you make the decision and be the judge because you know your hair better than anyone else. Your hair sounds so lovely. I like big and fluffy. Can't wait to see your hair  when we check in the end of this month.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies,

It's nice to see some of the ladies who have not posted for awhile, show up again. It's so encouraging and I hope that all of us are still on point. This is a beginning of a new week and just wanted to give my shout out to all of you. I'm still trying my best to do all I need to do to meet this challenge. I did my rhassoul clay/butter treatment on Thursday followed by henna treatment. Both were successful. I can't wait until I get my touchup at the end of December because dealing with your hair with two different textures can be challenging, but I just don't like the way my hair looks. I'm taking my vitamins regularly and I stopped taking my protein smoothie and substitute it with green smoothie using kale, lettuce, etc. I'm thinking I can get the protein from the greens. I'm trying to exercise consistently but I injured my knee/leg, so I'm trying another set of cardio/strength and doing it at least 4 times a week. I started yesterday with another 7 day inversion method where you're heating the oil, massaging scalp and then inverting for 4 minutes. I will do this for 7 days straight, and then continue with my inversion therapy laying on slantboard. Sometimes I forget, but I'm really trying to be focus this month. I'm trying to stimulate my scalp, keeping hair moisturised, and ends sealed. I keep trying to be discouraged because I'm thinking at the end of this month, I won't see any length, but I quickly recharge those negative thoughts into positive ones. I want to stay focus, consistent, positive, and patient because I believe I will see the length that I desire. I hope you all are doing the same. Check in date is right around the corner. We will get there!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

My search and destroy improved my ends but I finally pulled out the big guns. I did a curlformer set to straighten out my hair and then used my splitender for the first time. My ends were really bad. They feel better now. I think I still have a few splits but I will try to get them one by one as they pop up.

I purchased some MSM and will be taking that. 

I'm feeling disappointed by my current length, so I will be stepping up my game starting today. I really want to feel good about my hair by the spring of next year.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My search and destroy improved my ends but I finally pulled out the big guns. I did a curlformer set to straighten out my hair and then used my splitender for the first time. My ends were really bad. They feel better now. I think I still have a few splits but I will try to get them one by one as they pop up.
> 
> I purchased some MSM and will be taking that.
> 
> I'm feeling disappointed by my current length, so I will be stepping up my game starting today. I really want to feel good about my hair by the spring of next year.



faithVA you're probably going to see some good retention now given multiple trims. I always find that to be the case then end up slacking off on dusting and having bad ends again. I committed to doing scheduled dustings consistently after the last trim and am thinking it will help a ton with retention.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA you're probably going to see some good retention now given multiple trims. I always find that to be the case then end up slacking off on dusting and having bad ends again. I committed to doing scheduled dustings consistently after the last trim and am thinking it will help a ton with retention.



I hope so. I think what I have been missing is not cutting out knots that were developing further up the strand. Even though I dusted off the bottom, the others were clearing a forest patch in my head.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> My search and destroy improved my ends but I finally pulled out the big guns. I did a curlformer set to straighten out my hair and then used my splitender for the first time. My ends were really bad. They feel better now. I think I still have a few splits but I will try to get them one by one as they pop up.
> 
> I purchased some MSM and will be taking that.
> 
> I'm feeling disappointed by my current length, so I will be stepping up my game starting today. I really want to feel good about my hair by the spring of next year.



I have never done a search and destroy. Hats off to you. I think I will be using my splitender after my touchup perm at the end of December, after I measure of course. That's what I'm doing, stepping up my game at least until the end of this month. You reminded me to start taking my MSM because when I ran out I stopped. I purchased some from Walmart, but they are caplets, not capsules. I hate taking supplements, but I guess I'm going to have to start up. I was putting everything in my smoothie, but it's kinda hard to do with caplets. Anyhow, can't wait to see or hear about your progress at the end of this month. Keep it up and I agree with you, I want to see something good in my hair by the end of this challenge too.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^It was only out of necessity. If I didn't do a S&D, I would have had to cut off 2 inches. My hair isn't long enough to be able to handle a 2" trim.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^It was only out of necessity. If I didn't do a S&D, I would have had to cut off 2 inches. My hair isn't long enough to be able to handle a 2" trim.



Is that so. So S&D is a good thing. How long did it take you to do it. I ask because I'm thinking about doing it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Is that so. So S&D is a good thing. How long did it take you to do it. I ask because I'm thinking about doing it.



Two weeks  I didn't do it all at once. I spent a few hours one day while watching a movie. Then I did a little more on wash days. 

I think for most people it wouldn't be necessary. I have always had trouble with my ends. If you have a split ender, I would start with that. Then do a S&D for what the splitender doesn't get. I didn't have a splitender when I started.

Now I'm just clipping out splits when I style my hair in the morning and night. I finally have it down to a reasonable level. Overtime, as my hair evens out and gets healthier I should be able to rely primarily on the splitender. My hair is probably 4 different lengths in any given section.


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Do you really think it would hurt it if you blow dried your hair. It's not like you do it all the time. If you have your protective sprays against the heat then I don't see why you can't do it. But you make the decision and be the judge because you know your hair better than anyone else. Your hair sounds so lovely. I like big and fluffy. Can't wait to see your hair when we check in the end of this month.


 

*I must've sounded super dramatic in that post. lol I was just trying to hold out with going 6 months without using heat or seeing my length. The end of December would mark it but....I still don't know if I can wait that long. I might blowdry it after my next wash day and do a twistout or something.*

*Honestly, I don't feel like my hair has grown anymore. I think what I'm seeing is "thickness" which in itself isn't a BAD thing. I stretch my hair sometimes and it seems like it still falls in the same spot it did 2 months ago. Though these are not "serious" length checks you know with everything all combed out and brushed and....ya'll know the deal. lol But still I mean, if my hair has been growing like I thought it did wouldn't it be just a *teensy* bit longer?*

*I'm probably just being greedy. From June my hair HAS grown. Just...not as much as I thought it would. My hair has been at this length for 2 maybe 3 years now? True, for majority of that time this stagnant length was attributed to bad ends and a lack of a haircare regimen. But I've been taking the greatest care of my hair that I have been in AWHILE sooo....yeah. I haven't taken a pic since June so maybe it's time? I just feel like this might be my terminal length since I've been "somewhere around BSL" for years now. =/*

*If that is true.......I'm soooo saaaad. But I WILL start enjoying my hair more often, especially if it IS.*


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It's nice to see some of the ladies who have not posted for awhile, show up again. It's so encouraging and I hope that all of us are still on point. This is a beginning of a new week and just wanted to give my shout out to all of you. I'm still trying my best to do all I need to do to meet this challenge. I did my rhassoul clay/butter treatment on Thursday followed by henna treatment. Both were successful. I can't wait until I get my touchup at the end of December because dealing with your hair with two different textures can be challenging, but I just don't like the way my hair looks. I'm taking my vitamins regularly and I stopped taking my protein smoothie and substitute it with green smoothie using kale, lettuce, etc. I'm thinking I can get the protein from the greens. I'm trying to exercise consistently but I injured my knee/leg, so I'm trying another set of cardio/strength and doing it at least 4 times a week. I started yesterday with another 7 day inversion method where you're heating the oil, massaging scalp and then inverting for 4 minutes. I will do this for 7 days straight, and then continue with my inversion therapy laying on slantboard. Sometimes I forget, but I'm really trying to be focus this month. I'm trying to stimulate my scalp, keeping hair moisturised, and ends sealed. I keep trying to be discouraged because I'm thinking at the end of this month, I won't see any length, but I quickly recharge those negative thoughts into positive ones. I want to stay focus, consistent, positive, and patient because I believe I will see the length that I desire. I hope you all are doing the same. Check in date is right around the corner. We will get there!


 
*Sorry about the injury, hope it heals up fine! *

*I think I would like to try the green smoothie thing too. I just got hooked by the Bolthouse Brand, they had a green smoothie with a mix of so many natural ingredients and it tasted absolutely DELICIOUS! I love it and besides water, that's what I'm gonna start drinking now. Honestly, it reminds of the V8 Tomato Juice I used to love to drink as a kid....now I HATE that stuff! *

*I feel you with the "not gonna see any length thing" that's my discouragement too. I want so badly to believe that my hair is going to surpass my dreams when I finally blowdry it and whatever, but my heart is like "girl you know yo hair is not about to be supafly like that!" lol But why not? I've been putting in the effort to make it that, it should come out that way. erplexed*

*Check in is right around the corner. Looking forward to all the great check ins!!*


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Two weeks  I didn't do it all at once. I spent a few hours one day while watching a movie. Then I did a little more on wash days.
> 
> I think for most people it wouldn't be necessary. I have always had trouble with my ends. If you have a split ender, I would start with that. Then do a S&D for what the splitender doesn't get. I didn't have a splitender when I started.
> 
> Now I'm just clipping out splits when I style my hair in the morning and night. I finally have it down to a reasonable level. Overtime, as my hair evens out and gets healthier I should be able to rely primarily on the splitender. My hair is probably 4 different lengths in any given section.


 

*My hat is off to you too! It just seems so time consuming but you made it sound simple enough.*

*Btw, what's a splitender? I've never heard of that before.*


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 3, 2013)

This question wasn't directed to me, but I was actually pretty excited to have an excuse to take this thing out. Lol. I've used it maybe 5 times in the 3 years or so I've had it. I can only use it when my hair is super straight, which is almost never. But I'm hoping to use it more next year when I rollerset.



Mskraizy said:


> Btw, what's a splitender? I've never heard of that before.



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *My hat is off to you too! It just seems so time consuming but you made it sound simple enough.*
> 
> *Btw, what's a splitender? I've never heard of that before.*



It is time consuming  I have to do what I have to do. Hopefully I will never have to do this again to this extent.

A splitender is a tool that clips your ends as you run your hair through it. There was a recent thread on it. It takes off 1/8 to 1/4 inch off bad strands.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Two weeks  I didn't do it all at once. I spent a few hours one day while watching a movie. Then I did a little more on wash days.
> 
> I think for most people it wouldn't be necessary. I have always had trouble with my ends. If you have a split ender, I would start with that. Then do a S&D for what the splitender doesn't get. I didn't have a splitender when I started.
> 
> Now I'm just clipping out splits when I style my hair in the morning and night. I finally have it down to a reasonable level. Overtime, as my hair evens out and gets healthier I should be able to rely primarily on the splitender. My hair is probably 4 different lengths in any given section.



Thanks for the feedback, that's what I will do, use my splitender. That thing is good. When you finish, you can see how different your hair looks, like the cuticles all laying down. I'm on it. Thanks again.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I must've sounded super dramatic in that post. lol I was just trying to hold out with going 6 months without using heat or seeing my length. The end of December would mark it but....I still don't know if I can wait that long. I might blowdry it after my next wash day and do a twistout or something.*
> 
> *Honestly, I don't feel like my hair has grown anymore. I think what I'm seeing is "thickness" which in itself isn't a BAD thing. I stretch my hair sometimes and it seems like it still falls in the same spot it did 2 months ago. Though these are not "serious" length checks you know with everything all combed out and brushed and....ya'll know the deal. lol But still I mean, if my hair has been growing like I thought it did wouldn't it be just a *teensy* bit longer?*
> 
> ...



Oh, don't be sad. I feel your pain though because I'm fighting the same battle. I have my hair in piggyback plaits, and the 2 back plaits, I pulled this morning and I said to myself, your hair does not seem like it has grown hardly at all. Then I questioned myself, are you going to really see length when you give yourself a touchup at the end of December. I had to quickly dismiss those thoughts and just continue to plug along. I too have been on this hair journey for a long time and had mishaps, setbacks, etc. But I don't want to believe that my hair is going to stay at midback length. I don't give myself frequent trims, and I think sometimes products are culprits that keep your hair with buildup and stuff that hinder hair growth. Since I started using rhassoul clay I see a difference. Also I'm using MTG and I tell you the nape area is so thick and it's growing. I was watching a Youtube video yesterday of this natural lady and her hair was long, thick and pretty. Yes we become envious but we continue to plug along. You make your own decision if you want to use  heat on your hair but don't give up and don't let discouragement set in. Hang in there and stick to your regime. I'm hoping for those growth spurts that will come at the time we least expect. We will get there. Stay focus and positive.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Sorry about the injury, hope it heals up fine! *
> 
> *I think I would like to try the green smoothie thing too. I just got hooked by the Bolthouse Brand, they had a green smoothie with a mix of so many natural ingredients and it tasted absolutely DELICIOUS! I love it and besides water, that's what I'm gonna start drinking now. Honestly, it reminds of the V8 Tomato Juice I used to love to drink as a kid....now I HATE that stuff! *
> 
> ...



Yes I'm going to make green smoothies a regular thing. I know eating vegetables helps and there are many green smoothie recipes geared for hair growth. Check them out. Your hair is going to surprise you, me, all of us. We just need to stay consistent, and acknowledge things we need to do, like trimming, reducing the shedding, buildup, moisturizing etc. regarding our hair and our efforts will pay off. Thanks for your encouragement and support.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kxlot79 said:


> This question wasn't directed to me, but I was actually pretty excited to have an excuse to take this thing out. Lol. I've used it maybe 5 times in the 3 years or so I've had it. I can only use it when my hair is super straight, which is almost never. But I'm hoping to use it more next year when I rollerset.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using LHCF app



Thanks for posting the pic. I was being too lazy.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 4, 2013)

That splitender sounds great! Can that be purchased at Sally's? I haven't had a trim for about 6 months or so. I am waiting until the end of this month to do so. 
I have been diligent this last week with my hair. I have been consistent with taking my vitamins regularly as well. I also started doing inversion on Sunday and will continue that through Saturday. I love having my hair braided because it keeps my hands out of it and I retain so well. It also keeps me from doing daily length checks and getting disappointed lol. But then I dislike having my hair braided because I can't play in my hair and I can't do daily length checks! It is definitely a challenge for me. But I know it will pay off and have seen proof of that. I will not be taking these current braids out for 3 more weeks. It's gona be a loooong 3 weeks, let me tell you!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> That splitender sounds great! Can that be purchased at Sally's? I haven't had a trim for about 6 months or so. I am waiting until the end of this month to do so.
> I have been diligent this last week with my hair. I have been consistent with taking my vitamins regularly as well. I also started doing inversion on Sunday and will continue that through Saturday. I love having my hair braided because it keeps my hands out of it and I retain so well. It also keeps me from doing daily length checks and getting disappointed lol. But then I dislike having my hair braided because I can't play in my hair and I can't do daily length checks! It is definitely a challenge for me. But I know it will pay off and have seen proof of that. I will not be taking these current braids out for 3 more weeks. It's gona be a loooong 3 weeks, let me tell you!



Yes the splitender is very good but your hair has to be straight and without any products. It really does cut off 1/8 - 1/4" of hair and afterwards, your hair looks good. You can tell that something good happened to it. I'm glad to hear that you are still consistent. I decided to wear a wig instead of braids. I just couldn't seem to keep them moisturised enough and when I took them down, my hair was so dry. I know what you mean, wanting the best of both worlds, protective styling and then wanting to play in hair to see how good it looks, or how well it's growing. Thanks for the encouragement. We need to stay positive and focus in order to reach our goals.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 4, 2013)

I have and love the Split Ender but have never used it with bare hair. I can't get my hair straight without using something so I tend to use it after a  good detangle session when my hair has very little product in it and is mostly straight or after a blow dry / flat iron session. I'm going to try using it in two weeks after only blow drying using the tension method and a heat protectant.

Tips: make sure your hair is detangled first, go slow, do it in small sections. Big sections tend to snag and/or just not dust well.


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



kxlot79 said:


> This question wasn't directed to me, but I was actually pretty excited to have an excuse to take this thing out. Lol. I've used it maybe 5 times in the 3 years or so I've had it. I can only use it when my hair is super straight, which is almost never. But I'm hoping to use it more next year when I rollerset.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using LHCF app




*I would probably jack my hair up trying to use that thing. lol It looks cool but my hair would probably eye me like "uhhhhhh MA'AM! EXCUSE YOU!" lol*
*
*



faithVA said:


> It is time consuming  I have to do what I  have to do. Hopefully I will never have to do this again to this  extent.
> 
> A splitender is a tool that clips your ends as you run your hair  through it. There was a recent thread on it. It takes off 1/8 to 1/4 inch off  bad strands.




*Does it just naturally clip them or do you have to like press a button or something? This sounds cool though it does sound like my hair would at least have to be blowdried and my hair is hardly ever straightened out with heat.*
*
*
*Great idea though!*


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Oh, don't be sad. I feel your pain though because I'm fighting the same battle. I have my hair in piggyback plaits, and the 2 back plaits, I pulled this morning and I said to myself, your hair does not seem like it has grown hardly at all. Then I questioned myself, are you going to really see length when you give yourself a touchup at the end of December. I had to quickly dismiss those thoughts and just continue to plug along. I too have been on this hair journey for a long time and had mishaps, setbacks, etc. But I don't want to believe that my hair is going to stay at midback length. I don't give myself frequent trims, and I think sometimes products are culprits that keep your hair with buildup and stuff that hinder hair growth. Since I started using rhassoul clay I see a difference. Also I'm using MTG and I tell you the nape area is so thick and it's growing. I was watching a Youtube video yesterday of this natural lady and her hair was long, thick and pretty. Yes we become envious but we continue to plug along. You make your own decision if you want to use  heat on your hair but don't give up and don't let discouragement set in. Hang in there and stick to your regime. I'm hoping for those growth spurts that will come at the time we least expect. We will get there. Stay focus and positive.




*It sounds like you have a lot of new growth! I'm sure you're gonna have a great length check! I'm just trying to stay positive as well. My hair has been known to give me numerous types of shrinkage when I'm trying to check my length so that's why I'm waiting until I blow dry. I haven't blow dried in over a year now, heat hasn't touched my hair in over a year at all. I just hope that this will pay off and that I didn't do this 6 month protective styling thing for nothing!*


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yes I'm going to make green smoothies a regular thing. I know eating vegetables helps and there are many green smoothie recipes geared for hair growth. Check them out. *Your hair is going to surprise you, me, all of us.* We just need to stay consistent, and acknowledge things we need to do, like trimming, reducing the shedding, buildup, moisturizing etc. regarding our hair and our efforts will pay off. Thanks for your encouragement and support.





*That's what I'm hoping for. My hair seems to always surprise me so I just hope that this is the case this time! I've been nothing but consistent so if anything, at least I gained some thickness!*
*
*
*But I don't think I'm even close to waist length. Maybe MBL, but not waist length....which is cool. Still longer than it's ever been!*


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL! 
It makes a scary noise. Kinda like a chopping sewing machine. And at first, I was like... Uh. What was I thinking when I got this??? But then I was like, Oh yeah! Where's the hubbs? Come be my Guinea pig! (His hair is like a 1B, nearly straight with just a bit of a wave and at the time a bit past his shoulders) I was actually SHOCKED by how little it cut.

Once upon a time, my ends were in such good shape, I had just a pinch of teeny tiny hair strands and some powdered hair after using The Splitender... I'm a littld scared to see what it would leave behind now. 



Mskraizy said:


> I would probably jack my hair up trying to use that thing. lol It looks cool but my hair would probably eye me like "uhhhhhh MA'AM! EXCUSE YOU!" lol



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I would probably jack my hair up trying to use that thing. lol It looks cool but my hair would probably eye me like "uhhhhhh MA'AM! EXCUSE YOU!" lol*
> *
> *
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I could really explain it. There is a video on their site. But imagine you pull it down your hair the same as you do a flat iron, and it trims the ends as you pull it across your hair.

I did a curlformer set to use it. The reason your hair probably has to be straighter than usual is because you have to get the comb that's attached to it to pass through your hair. My hair had product on it. I doubt that I would ever have my hair straight without product. My hair is a 4b and it worked just fine.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks caliscurls and fancypants007 for the tips. I wonder would it cut more than 1/4 if your ends needed it? Or does it cut off only 1/4" regardless?


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 4, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks caliscurls and fancypants007 for the tips. I wonder would it cut more than 1/4 if your ends needed it? Or does it cut off only 1/4" regardless?


  I've had mine over a year now and it consistently cuts less than 1/4 inch in 1 pass ( I always inspect the trimmings before throwing them out). Not sure if it's this particular device or what.....could be the 1/4 in is based on the number of passes. I think they recommend 3 which would get you 1/4 in total per section.

Edit: so if you need more you can always do more passes


----------



## Straighthoodtea (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Is anyone actually getting an inch a month? I feel like it's impossible.


----------



## candie19 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Straighthoodtea said:


> Is anyone actually getting an inch a month? I feel like it's impossible.



It's possible. I got it in April and May. It has been hard to get it since. For me to get it I was living the Middle East. I kept my hair corn rolled during the week and covered with a scarf. I stayed consistent with my protective style. Plus I did the LOC method everyday so when I went out into 90+ degree weather daily I was getting a deep conditioner. Unfortunately my father had some medical issues and I decided to return home. It's has been near to impossible to get that growth and I'm using the exact same products. Because it's not as hot here in GA compared Abu Dhabi. So I'm convinced that for my hair, HEAT made the difference.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I have and love the Split Ender but have never used it with bare hair. I can't get my hair straight without using something so I tend to use it after a  good detangle session when my hair has very little product in it and is mostly straight or after a blow dry / flat iron session. I'm going to try using it in two weeks after only blow drying using the tension method and a heat protectant.
> 
> Tips: make sure your hair is detangled first, go slow, do it in small sections. Big sections tend to snag and/or just not dust well.



That's right, you need to do very small sections. You should be fine during it on blown dried hair. Your hair just needs to be tangle free and in small sections.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I would probably jack my hair up trying to use that thing. lol It looks cool but my hair would probably eye me like "uhhhhhh MA'AM! EXCUSE YOU!" lol*
> *
> *
> 
> ...



You can google it. There are many Youtube videos on how to use it. That is what I did before I purchased and it really is a worthwhile purchase as far as I'm concerned. Check it out.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *It sounds like you have a lot of new growth! I'm sure you're gonna have a great length check! I'm just trying to stay positive as well. My hair has been known to give me numerous types of shrinkage when I'm trying to check my length so that's why I'm waiting until I blow dry. I haven't blow dried in over a year now, heat hasn't touched my hair in over a year at all. I just hope that this will pay off and that I didn't do this 6 month protective styling thing for nothing!*



Oh no, no no; it's never for nothing. Girl if you haven't used heat in over a year, you are going to be pleasantly surprised. I can't wait to see your hair. It's going to be so lush and full, thick and yes long. Hang in there girlie. We are all in this together.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *That's what I'm hoping for. My hair seems to always surprise me so I just hope that this is the case this time! I've been nothing but consistent so if anything, at least I gained some thickness!*
> *
> *
> *But I don't think I'm even close to waist length. Maybe MBL, but not waist length....which is cool. Still longer than it's ever been!*



I have fine strands, but my hair is dense which makes it appear to be thick. I hope my hair thickens up but I think it's wishful thinking. I'm amazed at my nape area because it is not only growing but it's becoming thick. I feel like since I started using rhassoul clay and avyuredic powders/herbs and oils/butters, my hair is improving in thickness. I just will continue using products that benefit my hair. Cherish having thick hair because it can be a blessing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Straighthoodtea said:


> Is anyone actually getting an inch a month? I feel like it's impossible.



I can only speak for myself and I'm getting around .75 inches a month which is beyond the norm for me. I personally would be happy with getting just that. We are on a challenge to help us to do more things that can help increase inches whether it be the 12 in 12 months, or just more inches than what we started with. But to answer your question, it is possible. I don't like naming names, but in this case I will make an exception. There is someone named NJoy who got 8-9 inches in 12 months, and Jewell who has posted on this thread and she stated that she got 9-10" in 10 months. These two individuals encourage me to continue doing what I'm doing  and not give up. All of us are different and some will get more than others. The name of the game is to stay consistent with your regime, tweaking and adjusting as needed, keeping positve and focus and having faith that we will see our efforts pay off with increased inches and length. I hope this answers your question. Some of the other ladies perhaps will chime in as well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> It's possible. I got it in April and May. It has been hard to get it since. For me to get it I was living the Middle East. I kept my hair corn rolled during the week and covered with a scarf. I stayed consistent with my protective style. Plus I did the LOC method everyday so when I went out into 90+ degree weather daily I was getting a deep conditioner. Unfortunately my father had some medical issues and I decided to return home. It's has been near to impossible to get that growth and I'm using the exact same products. Because it's not as hot here in GA compared Abu Dhabi. So I'm convinced that for my hair, HEAT made the difference.



Very encouraging.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks caliscurls and fancypants007 for the tips. I wonder would it cut more than 1/4 if your ends needed it? Or does it cut off only 1/4" regardless?



It only cuts 1/8 to 1/4. You would have to do multiple passes to get it to do more. My ends are really bad so in some sections I did 6 to 10 passes. And then I still had to do some search and destroy.

The instructions say if your ends are ok, use it every 6 to 8 weeks, but if your ends are bad then you can do it every 3 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> It's possible. I got it in April and May. It has been hard to get it since. For me to get it I was living the Middle East. I kept my hair corn rolled during the week and covered with a scarf. I stayed consistent with my protective style. Plus I did the LOC method everyday so when I went out into 90+ degree weather daily I was getting a deep conditioner. Unfortunately my father had some medical issues and I decided to return home. It's has been near to impossible to get that growth and I'm using the exact same products. Because it's not as hot here in GA compared Abu Dhabi. So I'm convinced that for my hair, HEAT made the difference.



Maybe that is where the whole baggying, green house effect (GHE) idea comes from.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Straighthoodtea said:


> Is anyone actually getting an inch a month? I feel like it's impossible.



I'm not consistent enough with anything to get 1" a month.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> You can google it. There are many Youtube videos on how to use it. That is what I did before I purchased and it really is a worthwhile purchase as far as I'm concerned. Check it out.



I've only used it once and yeah, I think I'm in love 
I'm glad I don't wear my hair straight because I would probably try to use it every week


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 5, 2013)

fancypants007 faithVA thanks for your replies!
Im glad to know I can just blow dry my hair in order to use the splitender. I haven't flat ironed my hair in almost 3 years and I am waiting to do so until my hair reaches my short term goal length. But I will blow dry if I need to in order to get a good trim. I know I need it! 
Where can it be purchased?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> fancypants007 faithVA thanks for your replies!
> Im glad to know I can just blow dry my hair in order to use the splitender. I haven't flat ironed my hair in almost 3 years and I am waiting to do so until my hair reaches my short term goal length. But I will blow dry if I need to in order to get a good trim. I know I need it!
> Where can it be purchased?



To make sure you get the real deal you can get it from splitender.com.

Sometimes you can get it from TJMaxx or Marshalls I think. And maybe ebay. But if you get it from other than the site, at least visit the site. They explain how to tell whether you are getting a real on or a knock-off.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm not consistent enough with anything to get 1" a month.



This is me completely. I need to do better in the new year


----------



## candie19 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

In 2014 I am still going to strive for an inch a month. I am going to try NJoys growth elixir. I bought all the ingredients and I put it on last night. My hair hasn't stopped tingling. I am an inch away from bra strap now and I'm expecting to touch/graze my bra by New Year's Day. The smell doesn't bother me and I can stay consistent with this. 

Because of this thread I was inspired to aim for growing an inch a month. I may not have gotten an inch but I have much progress to show!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> In 2014 I am still going to strive for an inch a month. I am going to try NJoys growth elixir. I bought all the ingredients and I put it on last night. My hair hasn't stopped tingling. I am an inch away from bra strap now and I'm expecting to touch/graze my bra by New Year's Day. The smell doesn't bother me and I can stay consistent with this.
> 
> Because of this thread I was inspired to aim for growing an inch a month. I may not have gotten an inch but I have much progress to show!



Good girl, sounds good to stay focus. This challenge goes into 2014 even though it's over on 4/30/14. I'm going to continue to try to get 1" a month too. These additional methods are not really that time consuming and it helps us to narrow down our regime to what works for you. I'm going to continue to do inversion, scalp oil/massage, moisturising etc. I actually stopped using deep conditioners and my hair seems like it is loving it. I'm using the rhassoul clay mixed with butters/oils as my cleanser for hair and the oils lubricate my hair and leave it soft and conditioned. I will be using deep conditioners every 6 weeks when I do my protein treatment, followed by henna gloss which I mix with conditioner. I will be doing my rhassoul clay/butter treatment tomorrow. I will post on Monday the results again.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> To make sure you get the real deal you can get it from splitender.com.
> 
> Sometimes you can get it from TJMaxx or Marshalls I think. And maybe ebay. But if you get it from other than the site, at least visit the site. They explain how to tell whether you are getting a real on or a knock-off.



The site was having a sale


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 8, 2013)

Reporting back on the KevaVada oil (the one with everything in it). I've been using it for a while now and stopped using the Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade for two weeks to isolate the benefits of the oil. As I suspected the KV oil has dramatically reduced my shedding, it's actually incredible because since I was small I've always shed in what seemed like an abnormal amount. Needless to say, I will now always keep this oil in my stash. I use it during the week to oil my scalp occasionally and as part of my prepoo/hot oil treatment process.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Reporting back on the KevaVada oil (the one with everything in it). I've been using it for a while now and stopped using the Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade for two weeks to isolate the benefits of the oil. As I suspected the KV oil has dramatically reduced my shedding, it's actually incredible because since I was small I've always shed in what seemed like an abnormal amount. Needless to say, I will now always keep this oil in my stash. I use it during the week to oil my scalp occasionally and as part of my prepoo/hot oil treatment process.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!



Thanks for checking in. I google the oil when you first mentioned it and it sounds very good. Keep us updated on the effects of the oil. One good benefit you mentioned is less shedding. I like that. I switched to mustard oil mixed with another ayuerdic oil that I use in the evening and I'm still using MTG in AM. I have 2 more weeks before touchup time.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. This is the normal check in for me. I'm still trying to be on track, but I am failing somewhat. Some things I consistently do, like oiling scalp, moisturising every AM/PM, doing my rhassoul clay treatments, inversion, exercise, etc., but I'm having problems with staying consistent with my eating healthy. I try to take my hair vitamin supplement, but I've slacked off my green smoothies, my MSM, my collage supplement etc. I'm telling myself I will get back refocus after my touchup. Anyow, I wanted to report on my rhassoul clay treatment that I did this Saturday. I ordered from another company and I did the same thing, but I didn't let my herbs steep that long in my aloe vera juice. I just forgot to do it the day before because I usually let them steep overnight. I applied the treatment, left on for 30 minutes, rinse. But I waited a little bit longer before I combed it out. When I did comb out, it was OK, but I noticed not so smooth. I'm guessing perhaps the water in my hair evaporated or perhaps the clay acted differently on my hair. I also noticed a tad more hair  in my comb. I started using mustard oil on my scalp and I started sealing my ends with vaseline. don't know if it's that, or something else. When I finished plaiting my hair, it appeared to be longer but don't know for sure. I have anorexia when it comes to my hair. I will wait until touchup and measure using my tshirt. I will do another rhassoul clay treatment this Saturday and take notice of changes if there are any. The other clay I purchased was micronized, more finer in texture, so I don't know. I will check out and give verdict next week. I hope everyone else is doing fine and being consistent. We are 3 weeks away from touchdown. Stay consistent and focus, we will get there.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I don't know why I have such a hard time doing scalp massages and inversion  I was thinking about the GHE method. I was wondering if I could cheat by moisturizing my hair and setting it, baggy and then sitting under the dryer on low cool for 15 minutes. I might actually be willing to do that while I watch tv or surf. Just a thought.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm not consistent enough with anything to get 1" a month.


@faithVA,

Here's a toast to you, my sister in the struggle for consistency. I start out with good intentions then fall off. I haven't been in this challenge but I said I would do inversion every month starting in August. I think I managed it that one 7 day session and quit.

I sigh when I think of the extra hair I could have by now.

My plan is to go hard in the winter so that my hair can regain it's former glory by summer time.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



cocosweet said:


> faithVA,
> 
> Here's a toast to you, my sister in the struggle for consistency. I start out with good intentions then fall off. I said I would do inversion every month starting in August. I think I managed it that one 7 day session and quit.
> 
> I sigh when I think of the extra hair I could have by now.



Can we be some other kind of sisters? I don't need any help struggling  (jk)

At least we are doing something. We may not be 100% but we are making efforts and at some point they have to pay off right? right?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've revised my GHE idea. I am going to use my heat cap while I watch tv  That way I can be lazy and warm at the same time.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> *Can we be some other kind of sisters? I don't need any help struggling*  (jk)
> 
> At least we are doing something. We may not be 100% but we are making efforts and at some point they have to pay off right? right?


Hee hee...sure!

Okay, right here right now I am going to commit to break the hair laziness cycle for 2014. In some of my best hair years, I had a regular regimen and it's time I got back to it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I've revised my GHE idea. I am going to use my heat cap while I watch tv  That way I can be lazy and warm at the same time.



Now that sounds like a plan. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



cocosweet said:


> Hee hee...sure!
> 
> Okay, right here right now I am going to commit to break the hair laziness cycle for 2014. In some of my best hair years, I had a regular regimen and it's time I got back to it.



We're here routing for you to get back on your regular regimen. Go for it!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 9, 2013)

cocosweet said:


> @faithVA,
> 
> Here's a toast to you, my sister in the struggle for consistency. I start out with good intentions then fall off. I haven't been in this challenge but I said I would do inversion every month starting in August. I think I managed it that one 7 day session and quit.
> 
> ...





faithVA said:


> Can we be some other kind of sisters? I don't need any help struggling  (jk)
> 
> At least we are doing something. We may not be 100% but we are making efforts and at some point they have to pay off right? right?



I'm over here laughing at this exchange! Lol. This is why I had to scale back my routine...the more I was trying to do the less actually got done. Maybe try only doing 1 new things every couple of months so it becomes a habit and is "normal" before you add anything else. Me...I just can't keep up with all the techniques. The more techniques I employ at once the more of a liability I am to myself.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 9, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. This is the normal check in for me. I'm still trying to be on track, but I am failing somewhat. Some things I consistently do, like oiling scalp, moisturising every AM/PM, doing my rhassoul clay treatments, inversion, exercise, etc., but I'm having problems with staying consistent with my eating healthy. I try to take my hair vitamin supplement, but I've slacked off my green smoothies, my MSM, my collage supplement etc. I'm telling myself I will get back refocus after my touchup. Anyow, I wanted to report on my rhassoul clay treatment that I did this Saturday. I ordered from another company and I did the same thing, but I didn't let my herbs steep that long in my aloe vera juice. I just forgot to do it the day before because I usually let them steep overnight. I applied the treatment, left on for 30 minutes, rinse. But I waited a little bit longer before I combed it out. When I did comb out, it was OK, but I noticed not so smooth. I'm guessing perhaps the water in my hair evaporated or perhaps the clay acted differently on my hair. I also noticed a tad more hair  in my comb. I started using mustard oil on my scalp and I started sealing my ends with vaseline. don't know if it's that, or something else. When I finished plaiting my hair, it appeared to be longer but don't know for sure. I have anorexia when it comes to my hair. I will wait until touchup and measure using my tshirt. I will do another rhassoul clay treatment this Saturday and take notice of changes if there are any. The other clay I purchased was micronized, more finer in texture, so I don't know. I will check out and give verdict next week. I hope everyone else is doing fine and being consistent. We are 3 weeks away from touchdown. Stay consistent and focus, we will get there.



Don't be too hard on your self about your diet. I think it's especially difficult this time of year to stay disciplined. You can do it though! Small incremental steps will help you to be consistent (and good variety). Pat yourself on the back for what you've got nailed for sure


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Got my vitamins in and had my smoothie.
Didn't eat right or exercise.

I did the 1st day of inversion for the inversion challenge. And I did my GHE under the dryer. I tried the heat cap but that Mastek heat cap is too small to use when i have rods in my hair  I'm going to sell that thing. It's useless for big head people.

So I sat under my dryer for 15 minutes. It was cozy. All I needed was a cup of tea


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just ordered some hair to do a set of crochet braids. I put some in a little over a year ago and I loved it but I only kept them in about 2 weeks. I'm going to try to keep them in for a month this time. We will see how it goes...also I've been consistent with taking my vitamins and keeping my hair moisturized while it is braided. Tomorrow I may do a DC under my steamer if I have time. Hopefully I will have some growth to report in a couple weeks!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Don't be too hard on your self about your diet. I think it's especially difficult this time of year to stay disciplined. You can do it though! Small incremental steps will help you to be consistent (and good variety). Pat yourself on the back for what you've got nailed for sure



Thank you for that encouragement. We all do that at times, beat up on ourselves. I'm eating a protein bar as we speak so I am trying.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Got my vitamins in and had my smoothie.
> Didn't eat right or exercise.
> 
> I did the 1st day of inversion for the inversion challenge. And I did my GHE under the dryer. I tried the heat cap but that Mastek heat cap is too small to use when i have rods in my hair  I'm going to sell that thing. It's useless for big head people.
> ...



Good girl. Please let us know how the GHE is working with the dryer. During the 7 day period of inversion, I'm adapting the GHE as well and I tell you that plastic cap can be something else. I'm going to stick with it for another 5 days.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Just ordered some hair to do a set of crochet braids. I put some in a little over a year ago and I loved it but I only kept them in about 2 weeks. I'm going to try to keep them in for a month this time. We will see how it goes...also I've been consistent with taking my vitamins and keeping my hair moisturized while it is braided. Tomorrow I may do a DC under my steamer if I have time. Hopefully I will have some growth to report in a couple weeks!



Very nice. Glad to hear you are still consistent. I can't wait to the end of this month to see everyone's progress pics. I'm excited but fearful at the same time. Anyhow, I'm not going to think about it, I'm just going to do it and hope for the best.


----------



## Mskraizy (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Haaa yah....I ended my 6 month challenge  like....what....21 days early or whatever? lol I couldn't wait, I went and  blowdried it and did a length check and just violated ALL my rules. lol Sooo  without further adieu, here's my length check.*

*




*
*
*
*Umm, so I guess I "did" get growth. I just feel like you know, maybe it could've been more. But I'll stop with the greediness. What length would I be now? Does it look like MBL!? *


*I'm trying to figure what to do now with this mufasa mane. Thinking about putting in some mini braids on my own hair....I'll see. ♥*


----------



## PennyK (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Been a while since I checked in here. I've been wearing my hair out curly a lot. I've had 2 small trims since we started in April and I'm still glad of my progress. I've been consistent with my cowashes and keeping my hair moisturized. I look forward to posting my final picture in April


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 11, 2013)

Mskraizy it definitely looks MBL, congrats! It looks nice and thick too


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Haaa yah....I ended my 6 month challenge  like....what....21 days early or whatever? lol I couldn't wait, I went and  blowdried it and did a length check and just violated ALL my rules. lol Sooo  without further adieu, here's my length check.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! I'm so proud of you. You proved that it works. Consistency, being focused, positive attitude and regime all add up to increased inches. Hooray, I'm so excited for you. Thanks for sharing. Your hair looks good, girl. Way to Go!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> Been a while since I checked in here. I've been wearing my hair out curly a lot. I've had 2 small trims since we started in April and I'm still glad of my progress. I've been consistent with my cowashes and keeping my hair moisturized. I look forward to posting my final picture in April



Thanks for checking in. Been missing you, but glad to hear you still are on point. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Mskraizy it definitely looks MBL, congrats! It looks nice and thick too



I agree, it definitely looks MBL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Haaa yah....I ended my 6 month challenge  like....what....21 days early or whatever? lol I couldn't wait, I went and  blowdried it and did a length check and just violated ALL my rules. lol Sooo  without further adieu, here's my length check.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It does look like MBL. I love all of that big hair.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hi everyone, I started the original 12 Inches In 12 months challenge last year, how's all your journey's going!? Hope everything is going amazingly!

--  

http://www.youtube.com/bootyfurl


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I did my inversion last night. That is day 2. I also oiled my scalp and baggied before doing my yoga. I didn't GHE because I ended up doing who knows what and it was too late by the time I finished my hair. 

My inconsistency with vitamins makes no sense. I don't forget. I have the supplements in the pill case and I have extra in my purse, my overnight bag, etc. But I take it out of my purse and look at the case and move it around  But do I take them? Nope  Makes no sense. I will be eliminating that habit.

Hopefully I will get my GHE in tonight.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I did my inversion last night. That is day 2. I also oiled my scalp and baggied before doing my yoga. I didn't GHE because I ended up doing who knows what and it was too late by the time I finished my hair.
> 
> My inconsistency with vitamins makes no sense. I don't forget. I have the supplements in the pill case and I have extra in my purse, my overnight bag, etc. But I take it out of my purse and look at the case and move it around  But do I take them? Nope  Makes no sense. I will be eliminating that habit.
> 
> Hopefully I will get my GHE in tonight.



Thanks for giving us an update. I have been doing the GHE during this 7 day inversion therapy method. Today is day 5. I stopped taking my supplements too, all except my hair vitamin. As soon as I place the fork down from my dinner, I pull out those vitamins because if I don't I too would forget. I stopped taking my collagen, protein powder, MSM because I was mixing them all together in a smoothie and stopped taking my smoothie. I'm telling myself I will get back on track after my touchup. It seems like you are consistent with everything else. Can't wait to see your update pic. I can't wait to see mine either. Thanks FaithVA for being so supportive.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I saw this contraption to use for scalp massages. It's suppose to be related to accupuncture/accupressure. What do you think. They are expensive. I purchased awhile ago the Mag Gro which can be stimulating to scalp, but I stopped. This roller is something you roll all over your scalp. I posted the link to the video that demonstrates how to use it. Input, please. I don't know if I'm going to purchase it or not. I'm quite happy with my Hair Sonic tool for scalp massages, but this just got my attention. Here is the link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSggR7lgZyE


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am on my 6th day of inversion  Doing better with my vitamins. Do so so with my water. Still need to work on my vitamins. Doing yoga every other day.

I have been doing more cowashes. My scalp is saying thank you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;19372473[/USER]]I saw this contraption to use for scalp massages. It's suppose to be related to accupuncture/accupressure. What do you think. They are expensive. I purchased awhile ago the Mag Gro which can be stimulating to scalp, but I stopped. This roller is something you roll all over your scalp. I posted the link to the video that demonstrates how to use it. Input, please. I don't know if I'm going to purchase it or not. I'm quite happy with my Hair Sonic tool for scalp massages, but this just got my attention. Here is the link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSggR7lgZyE



Someone in the healthy scalp challenge was using this on their thin spots. She did show progress.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been consistent with my vitamins and taking care of my hair while braided up. I need to do better with my water intake and exercise tho. I have seen some growth. I took pics Thursday just for kicks and compared them to ones I took in October and it looks like I've gained about an inch. I won't know exactly how much til I take my all my hair down and check in a couple weeks. I only took one cornrow out because I was curious. I know it's not update time but I want to see if u ladies see a difference...




This is my October pic...




This is from last Thursday...


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 14, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt looks like you were right at APL before and now below APL, nice! It looks good! The more I compare pictures it does look like an inch of growth.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> JustGROWwithIt looks like you were right at APL before and now below APL, nice! It looks good! The more I compare pictures it does look like an inch of growth.



caliscurls, thanks! I don't like to get my hopes up, I always thought I was a slow grower. But I am hoping it's an inch too. I will check with my length check tee at update time and be able to tell better. I've been shooting for that brastrap for a while now!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 15, 2013)

Checking in

- touched up my roots with Garnier Olia (black) 
- washed with Naturelle Grow Lemon & Mint Detoxifying co-wash 
- DC'ed with heat using SD Avocado Pudding *just realized that when this is gone I shouldn't repurchase. It has ingredients that aren't good for BKT's 
- tension blow dried 90/95%with Redkin Satinwear 02 
- dusted my ends  *i was procrastinating doing my hair because I knew I was due for a dusting but am glad I took care of it
- sealed hair in sections w/ KV hair butter and put in Bantu knots for the night
- applied a tad of HH JOJ to my edges with TPS Sweet Simplicity styler and smoothed down

Will take down and put in a protective style in the morning. Next week I may do curlformers instead for holiday parties.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am on my 6th day of inversion  Doing better with my vitamins. Do so so with my water. Still need to work on my vitamins. Doing yoga every other day.
> 
> I have been doing more cowashes. My scalp is saying thank you.



Thanks for the update. It seems like you are on track. What do you use for your cowashes. How often do you do them. I started doing cowashes and I stopped.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Someone in the healthy scalp challenge was using this on their thin spots. She did show progress.



Thanks, I need to check it out!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I've been consistent with my vitamins and taking care of my hair while braided up. I need to do better with my water intake and exercise tho. I have seen some growth. I took pics Thursday just for kicks and compared them to ones I took in October and it looks like I've gained about an inch. I won't know exactly how much til I take my all my hair down and check in a couple weeks. I only took one cornrow out because I was curious. I know it's not update time but I want to see if u ladies see a difference...
> 
> 
> View attachment 237103
> ...



You ladies are way ahead of the game, before check in time, but I'm loving it. Yes, definitely see progress since October. You are almost at BSL. Way  to go. I'm so excited for you. You should be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> caliscurls, thanks! I don't like to get my hopes up, I always thought I was a slow grower. But I am hoping it's an inch too. I will check with my length check tee at update time and be able to tell better. I've been shooting for that brastrap for a while now!



Keep shooting girl and you will get there!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in
> 
> - touched up my roots with Garnier Olia (black)
> - washed with Naturelle Grow Lemon & Mint Detoxifying co-wash
> ...



Thanks for checking in and it sounds like you are doing a good job with keeping your hair cleansed, detoxed and scalp healthy. Did you do a S&D, or did you just do a trim on your hair ends. I have to check out the Naturelle Lemon & Mint detox cowash product you mentioned, it sounds wonderful.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I am so excited because we are almost at the end of the month for check in time. I'm also excited because some of the ladies have already posted update pics and you can definitely see their progress. This is what's so motivating because it spurs us on to continue to stay faithful to our regime, and it's encouraging too because we see that others have had success which means we can have success too. 

I'm still on track with my oiling scalp, massaging, inversion, hair supplement, but i slowed down with during my exercising, healthy eating like I mentioned last week, and other supplements. I did finish my 7 day inversion and will not be doing another one until next month. I did another rhassoul clay/butter treatment on Saturday and I think my hair is telling me, it's time for a touchup. I still saw some hair shed and I thought it probably was because it's a new brand of rhassoul clay, but it may be because my hair can't take it anymore and is screaming to be relaxed. Overall the treatment went well. My hair is changing because my newgrowth is so thick. Could it be the rhassoul clay. I'm finding out that my hair does not like alot of products. I detangled before my clay treatment which I normally don't do. I just take down my plaits that have been in for a week, wet my hair and then apply clay/butter. Wrap in plastic wrap, wait 30 minutes, and rinse. Then I comb with wide tooth comb and very little hair would be in my comb. I decided on Saturday to detangle first, using conditioner which soften my new growth, but I had hair fall that was normal I suppose, but i still don't like it. I'm going back to just applying clay to my hair without detangling. I will prepare my hair for my touchup, so Saturday I will cleanse hair using a clarifying shampoo instead of rhassoul clay, followed with aphogee 2 step protein treatment, deep condition etc. I infused some oil with henna using the oven method on Saturday. I kept it on lowest temperature for around 10 hours. It came out very nice. I'm looking forward to all the updates so stay consistent ladies, we are almost there. This challenge is well over half way. Don't give up or quit. If nothing else we will have increased inches, which adds up to more increased inches. So keep focus and keep doing what you're doing, and readjusting if necessary things that we find our hair doesn't respond to. Remember the 3P's from Kimmeytube, Patience, Proper Handing, and Protective styles will get you there, so stay encouraged and motivated!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for the update. It seems like you are on track. What do you use for your cowashes. How often do you do them. I started doing cowashes and I stopped.



I water rinse my scalp and then I use either Deva Curl One or SM Restorative Conditioner. I think my hair and scalp stay dehydrated. I don't have a set schedule right now because the length of my hair makes it hard to style quickly. Optimally I would like to cowash every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> You ladies are way ahead of the game, before check in time, but I'm loving it. Yes, definitely see progress since October. You are almost at BSL. Way  to go. I'm so excited for you. You should be proud of your accomplishment.



Thanks! I am proud. It's taken me a long time to get a good regimen down that works for me. I can't wait to see where I will be as time goes on!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in and it sounds like you are doing a good job with keeping your hair cleansed, detoxed and scalp healthy. Did you do a S&D, or did you just do a trim on your hair ends. I have to check out the Naturelle Lemon & Mint detox cowash product you mentioned, it sounds wonderful.



Thanks fancypants007 ! I'm trying to keep this mane healthy so I can meet my goals sooner rather than later. Looking at pictures between this year and last year it looks like I pretty much lost or cut all of my 2013 growth  I went from MBL in June to BSB now erplexed The good news: I know what I did wrong and those ends were fried at the time due to a misguided moment of trying to go bone-straight with my relaxer...among other things  - live and learn!  The other good news is that I'm happier with my hair now than June; it's healthier and less problem prone. 

For the dust, I used the SplitEnder with 2 passes. The only thing in my hair at the time was the heat protectant. 

That was my first time using the Lemon & Mint detox. It foams slightly and cleans well without stripping. I'm going to use it 1x a month and the Mango & Berries co-wash the rest of the month.

Edit: I did measure my new growth it looks like although I didn't retain much my hair did grow 7 inches between the last time I relaxed (March 2013) to the end of  of November this year so it's feasible to say that with the right care I can probably only retain 8-9 inches in 12 months.....but I like this thread so I'm not going anywhere


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Thanks fancypants007 ! I'm trying to keep this mane healthy so I can meet my goals sooner rather than later. Looking at pictures between this year and last year it looks like I pretty much lost or cut all of my 2013 growth  I went from MBL in June to BSB now erplexed The good news: I know what I did wrong and those ends were fried at the time due to a misguided moment of trying to go bone-straight with my relaxer...among other things  - live and learn!  The other good news is that I'm happier with my hair now than June; it's healthier and less problem prone.
> 
> For the dust, I used the SplitEnder with 2 passes. The only thing in my hair at the time was the heat protectant.
> 
> ...



You go girl! Now that's what I'm talking about. 7 inches of newgrowth is phenomena. All I can say is WOW! Thanks for sharing. I like the Splitender too and I will start up using it again for my trims. Everybody is doing so well on this challenge. I'm so proud of all of you. Keep up the good work. I really can't wait to see everyone's progress pics including my own. Stay tuned.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I water rinse my scalp and then I use either Deva Curl One or SM Restorative Conditioner. I think my hair and scalp stay dehydrated. I don't have a set schedule right now because the length of my hair makes it hard to style quickly. Optimally I would like to cowash every 2 to 3 days.



Thanks for sharing I have check out these products too!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am on my 6th day of inversion  Doing better with my vitamins. Do so so with my water. Still need to work on my vitamins. Doing yoga every other day.
> 
> I have been doing more cowashes. My scalp is saying thank you.



Let us know how the inversion works for you faithVA I'm really curious


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks! I am proud. It's taken me a long time to get a good regimen down that works for me. I can't wait to see where I will be as time goes on!



Just continue to stay focused and consistent. Effort pays off as you well know. I remember something that Wanakee said and that was inches add up. So what, we may not get the 12 inches we all hope for, but if we implement good hair techniques, coupled with right products and proper handling, this will lead to increased inches of long healthy hair. We have evidence of some who have already experienced it as their progress pics show. So stay faithful to your regime so we can grow long healthy hair.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I'm still on track with my oiling scalp, massaging, inversion, hair supplement, but i slowed down with during my exercising, healthy eating like I mentioned last week, and other supplements. I did finish my 7 day inversion and will not be doing another one until next month......Remember the 3P's from Kimmeytube, Patience, Proper Handing, and Protective styles will get you there, so stay encouraged and motivated!



I didn't realize you were doing inversion too fancypants007. I'll be keeping an eye out for your and faithVA 's progress. 

Power to the Triple P!  ok that was goofy, lol! It's so true though. we've all learned so much that falls into those categories this year. Have patience with those products lady and write down what doesn't work so you don't have a relapse in 6 months.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Let us know how the inversion works for you faithVA I'm really curious



I will. December, I am doing 7 days. January I will do it more often. I finished my 7th day yesterday. I will update on my results at the end of the year.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I didn't realize you were doing inversion too fancypants007. I'll be keeping an eye out for your and faithVA 's progress.
> 
> Power to the Triple P!  ok that was goofy, lol! It's so true though. we've all learned so much that falls into those categories this year. Have patience with those products lady and write down what doesn't work so you don't have a relapse in 6 months.



Thanks for the encouraging pep talk. We all need to hear such things because it keeps us focused and motivated.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

lets do this challenge again in 2014


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Though my participation in this challenge has been minimal and i was not as committed as i should have been, i must say i got some good growth from Dec 2012 to now. I hope i can find two decent pics to post to make my comparison at year end.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Thanks fancypants007 ! I'm trying to keep this mane healthy so I can meet my goals sooner rather than later. Looking at pictures between this year and last year it looks like I pretty much lost or cut all of my 2013 growth  I went from MBL in June to BSB now erplexed The good news: I know what I did wrong and those ends were fried at the time due to a misguided moment of trying to go bone-straight with my relaxer...among other things  - live and learn!  The other good news is that I'm happier with my hair now than June; it's healthier and less problem prone.
> 
> For the dust, I used the SplitEnder with 2 passes. The only thing in my hair at the time was the heat protectant.
> 
> ...



Where did you order your splitender from? I looked it up last week and I think I found the website but it looked kinda shady to me  and I read through the reviews and found 3 that were EXACTLY the same from over a period of a year and with different names. So to me that spells scam


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Where did you order your splitender from? I looked it up last week and I think I found the website but it looked kinda shady to me  and I read through the reviews and found 3 that were EXACTLY the same from over a period of a year and with different names. So to me that spells scam



JustGROWwithIt the web site does like suspect LOL so that was a good question. You can find it here: http://www.splitender.com this is where I ordered mine


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Just continue to stay focused and consistent. Effort pays off as you well know. I remember something that Wanakee said and that was inches add up. So what, we may not get the 12 inches we all hope for, but if we implement good hair techniques, coupled with right products and proper handling, this will lead to increased inches of long healthy hair. We have evidence of some who have already experienced it as their progress pics show. So stay faithful to your regime so we can grow long healthy hair.



Yep, I am being consistent and happy with the progress I made. I started the regimen I am using now this time last year (with the exception of a few tweaks I've made throughout the year) and I realized that in a year my hair went from just barely CBL to a little past APL. I can live with that


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PureSilver said:


> lets do this challenge again in 2014



YES! I agree!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I see they have some new editions since I purchased...
http://www.splitender.com/1-888-410-6655/shop/index.php

I have the third one down ($59 item)...probably need to order some replacement blades in the new year I think I've had mine no less than a year.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> JustGROWwithIt the web site does like suspect LOL so that was a good question. You can find it here: http://www.splitender.com this is where I ordered mine



 Ok thanks, then it's not just me! 
Do you flat iron your hair before using it?


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Ok thanks, then it's not just me!
> Do you flat iron your hair before using it?



Not usually, I've been able to get away with only doing a good tension blow dry (with a heat protectant) and then using it. BUT my hair was thoroughly detangled already and I run a small tooth comb through each section before using it. 

If you don't detangle first and do it in small sections (like you're about to flat iron) it won't go well  . It will snag or you'll start hearing the dreadful snap of hair getting pulled out (not from the root, just breaking).

For me it takes as long as flat ironing....which is why I tend to procrastinate doing it  It's worth it though, this device was a great investment for me


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PureSilver said:


> lets do this challenge again in 2014



Sounds good to me, are the rest of you in? Quite frankly, I was going to continue doing the things in this challenge in 2014 too. We learn so much from each other and having a support group really helps keep us on track. Thanks for putting that out there for all of us to consider.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PureSilver said:


> Though my participation in this challenge has been minimal and i was not as committed as i should have been, i must say i got some good growth from Dec 2012 to now. I hope i can find two decent pics to post to make my comparison at year end.



Looking forward to seeing those pics!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2013)

fancypants007 said:


> Sounds good to me, are the rest of you in? Quite frankly, I was going to continue doing the things in this challenge in 2014 too. We learn so much from each other and having a support group really helps keep us on track. Thanks for putting that out there for all of us to consider.


I'm in! Feeling very optimistic about 2014


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Not usually, I've been able to get away with only doing a good tension blow dry (with a heat protectant) and then using it. BUT my hair was thoroughly detangled already and I run a small tooth comb through each section before using it.
> 
> If you don't detangle first and do it in small sections (like you're about to flat iron) it won't go well  . It will snag or you'll start hearing the dreadful snap of hair getting pulled out (not from the root, just breaking).
> 
> For me it takes as long as flat ironing....which is why I tend to procrastinate doing it  It's worth it though, this device was a great investment for me



Yes, the splitender is really a good investment. I always just make sure my hair is thorougly detangled. Sometimes I don't even blow dry my hair. I take small sections and allow the tool to do it's job. I tell you when you finish, you can actually see the difference in your hair that something happen. It's great. I checked out Youtube videos before purchasing. I posted a few links that may prove to be helpful. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78fud1dKRfc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woqqs16EoMc

Enjoy!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I see they have some new editions since I purchased...
> http://www.splitender.com/1-888-410-6655/shop/index.php
> 
> I have the third one down ($59 item)...probably need to order some replacement blades in the new year I think I've had mine no less than a year.



Cool. I didn't know they had a spare blade. I need to pick up one of those. I hope they keep a supply through spring of next year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Sounds good to me, are the rest of you in? Quite frankly, I was going to continue doing the things in this challenge in 2014 too. We learn so much from each other and having a support group really helps keep us on track. Thanks for putting that out there for all of us to consider.



Sure. The original OP says we are running this through May 2014. We didn't start until April.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Not usually, I've been able to get away with only doing a good tension blow dry (with a heat protectant) and then using it. BUT my hair was thoroughly detangled already and I run a small tooth comb through each section before using it.
> 
> If you don't detangle first and do it in small sections (like you're about to flat iron) it won't go well  . It will snag or you'll start hearing the dreadful snap of hair getting pulled out (not from the root, just breaking).
> 
> For me it takes as long as flat ironing....which is why I tend to procrastinate doing it  It's worth it though, this device was a great investment for me



Thanks! I see a new toy coming in my future


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Sounds good to me, are the rest of you in? Quite frankly, I was going to continue doing the things in this challenge in 2014 too. We learn so much from each other and having a support group really helps keep us on track. Thanks for putting that out there for all of us to consider.



I'm In! I will be doing the same things anyway so we might as well stay together to support on another!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yes, the splitender is really a good investment. I always just make sure my hair is thorougly detangled. Sometimes I don't even blow dry my hair. I take small sections and allow the tool to do it's job. I tell you when you finish, you can actually see the difference in your hair that something happen. It's great. I checked out Youtube videos before purchasing. I posted a few links that may prove to be helpful. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78fud1dKRfc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woqqs16EoMc
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks! I checked out those videos and I am officially sold!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks! I checked out those videos and I am officially sold!



Glad it helped you!


----------



## candie19 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ok ladies..... Since January is a long month I am going to do everything there is possible to gain one inch. 
This is what I'm going to do......
- drink 5-7 bottles of water daily
- juice! Each day consisting of apple, spinach, cucumber, oranges, etc. 
- try neo-cell collogen in powder form 
- take country life maxi hair vitamins as my multivitamin 
- no heat until Feb.
-NJoys original sulfur mix (started this the beginning of Dec and it works) my hair has gotten thicker. 

All in effort to get 1 inch!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Ok ladies..... Since January is a long month I am going to do everything there is possible to gain one inch.
> This is what I'm going to do......
> - drink 5-7 bottles of water daily
> - juice! Each day consisting of apple, spinach, cucumber, oranges, etc.
> ...



Yes, this is what I did the last couple of months. I was trying to "up" my regime so I could achieve more inches. Is it sulfur that thickens your hair? I ask the question because I have been using MTG and my hair also especially the new growth is so much thicker. I'm glad that things are continuing to work for you. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, I hope all is well with you. Just my usual check in. I prepared my hair on Saturday for my touchup this coming Saturday. I washed with ORS aloe shampoo because it said it removes buildup. I then did my 2 step aphogee protein treatment and sit under the dryer for 40 minutes. I did a moisturising treatment for 40 minutes and then put in leave in and plaited it up in the pattern I will be using to do my touchup. Everything went very well. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to do a ponytail rollerset and then wrap my hair after the touchup because I never style my hair after relaxing. I know it's probably going to be limp because of new relaxer. I heard that you should color your hair at least 5-7 days after chemical treatment. If it's semi or demi permanent you can do it the same day, but I'm going to do a henna and indigo treatment and I have done it before on the same day, but I'm going to do things different this time. Maybe I will do my rollerset and wrap when I do my henna treatment because my hair should have more body. Anyhow, it's going to be an all day process. After touchup, I want to deep condition for about 1 hour. Then I will trim away split ends using splitender which I'm thinking is going to take around 1.5 hours. Then rollersetting, and wrapping and sitting under the dryer, whew! All day like I said. I can also do a carusso roller set after air drying my hair that could give me more body. I just want to wear my hair out for at least a few days, and then back to protective styles. I will take a picture as soon as I finish relaxing with my length t-shirt to see how many inches I achieved from June to December. I hope everyone else is prepared to check in either with pics or just sharing the inches you got next week. Keep encouraged everyone, because your efforts will pay off if you stay consistent!


----------



## candie19 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yes, this is what I did the last couple of months. I was trying to "up" my regime so I could achieve more inches. Is it sulfur that thickens your hair? I ask the question because I have been using MTG and my hair also especially the new growth is so much thicker. I'm glad that things are continuing to work for you. Thanks for checking in.



Details! details! Did you gain any inches? What worked? What didn't? 

I'm not sure if it's the sulfur or the JBCO I mixed with it that thickens the hair. Off to research....


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Details! details! Did you gain any inches? What worked? What didn't?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the sulfur or the JBCO I mixed with it that thickens the hair. Off to research....



Girl when it comes to my hair I have "hair anorexia". I know I got inches but I'm not sure how much. I have alot of newgrowth that I can see, but my problem is retaining. I don't want to say it grew this much and then be disappointed. I will let my touchup results speak for me and hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised. I'm planning on taking a pic because I have been so bad about posting pics. This I can say, my hair is changing for the better. I stopped using my MTG for this week until after my touchup. Waiting patiently to see everyone's results. It's so exciting.


----------



## nyunyu (Dec 30, 2013)

Heyah girlies, I know we comin up to length check time. I'm basically 12weeks post relaxer, ready to relax but I'm home now in Jamaica and I am scared stiff of letting anyone do it and mashup my progress! I think I'll have to wait till I get back to bvi to let that guy I found do it, but that won't b till the second week of January. That being said, how do I check in? Just stretch a section with my fingers? Or can I post in January? My hair doesn't like heat so I'm not feeling flat ironing it. I'm open to suggestions ladies! Hope u guys are having a great holiday!


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Heyah girlies, I know we comin up to length check time. I'm basically 12weeks post relaxer, ready to relax but I'm home now in Jamaica and I am scared stiff of letting anyone do it and mashup my progress! I think I'll have to wait till I get back to bvi to let that guy I found do it, but that won't b till the second week of January. That being said, how do I check in? Just stretch a section with my fingers? Or can I post in January? My hair doesn't like heat so I'm not feeling flat ironing it. I'm open to suggestions ladies! Hope u guys are having a great holiday!



Anything that works for you is good. Yes, January check in is fine. We're trying to stay encouraged and some of the ladies posted early, so if you want to post after check in which is the end of December, that will be OK. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, it's check in time. I promised a pic and here it is. It seems like my hair grew 3 inches and I retained all 3. I did my relaxer touchup which went very well and I used my Splitender to cut away the split ends, but I think I need to get a new blade. Anyhow, I'm happy with my results. I never kept a hair journey so I thought my hair did not retain length, but this pic proves to me that I can retain length. I always thought I couldn't. I didn't post a pic in June because I didn't see any difference from April pic that I posted when we first started this challenge, but I can certainly see growth now. Anyhow, I am so happy and thankful. Even though this is the norm, 3 inches, I know those inches add up to more and more. I have to share with you though, I made a huge mistake. My relaxer touchup went well, but I was so tired of putting my hair in that infamous bun and decided I want to flat iron my hair. Wrong, Wrong, Wrong. My hair did not like it and started breaking. I saw little pieces of hair and immediately I did a protein treatment which meant rewashing my hair. I think I stopped it, but I ask the question.... What is wrong with me! I almost messed up months of hard work, but lesson learned. I will be putting my hair in the infamous bun until I reach my hair goal. Now I have to work hard to make sure that my breakage stays under control. Anyhow, I know we all have been there and done that. I hope all of you will post progress pics or just tell us how many inches you achieved. Continue to stay focus and consistent with your regime and we will get there.

Please excuse my scrunched up homemade length tshirt.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Place Holder!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 31, 2013)

End of year update, back where I was in May but with much fuller and healthier hair. I'm glad it takes forever to flat iron otherwise I'd ruin all this progress doing it weekly! I'll stick to my blow dry or curlformers routine with protective styling. My hair will only be down for another hour or so then it's back in some kind a bun or side braid.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 31, 2013)

fancypants007 looking good lady! You've got some nice length on you!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> End of year update, back where I was in May but with much fuller and healthier hair. I'm glad it takes forever to flat iron otherwise I'd ruin all this progress doing it weekly! I'll stick to my blow dry or curlformers routine with protective styling. My hair will only be down for another hour or so then it's back in some kind a bun or side braid.



Thanks for checking in. I'm loving your hair. Very nice. Why did you cut it. I'm so excited about going forward with this challenge and beyond. Now I know that I can retain length, it's exciting to me. I will be putting myself back on track and will try to be consistent and focus from here on out. I got good growth, but I slacked around the middle of November stopped eating healthy foods, taking my MSM, brewers yeast, protein drinks, etc. I was consistent with massage, inversion, and oiling scalp. These things are basics and contribute to good growth, but I just imagine what I could have achieved if I drank more water and ate healthy. Anyhow, I'm on a plan and will try to get more inches in the coming months. Way to go girlie. I'm proud of you and your accomplishment of thicker and healthier hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants007 looking good lady! You've got some nice length on you!



Thanks for the encouragement. I was proud of me too!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone, it's check in time. I promised a pic and here it is. It seems like my hair grew 3 inches and I retained all 3. I did my relaxer touchup which went very well and I used my Splitender to cut away the split ends, but I think I need to get a new blade. Anyhow, I'm happy with my results. I never kept a hair journey so I thought my hair did not retain length, but this pic proves to me that I can retain length. I always thought I couldn't. I didn't post a pic in June because I didn't see any difference from April pic that I posted when we first started this challenge, but I can certainly see growth now. Anyhow, I am so happy and thankful. Even though this is the norm, 3 inches, I know those inches add up to more and more. I have to share with you though, I made a huge mistake. My relaxer touchup went well, but I was so tired of putting my hair in that infamous bun and decided I want to flat iron my hair. Wrong, Wrong, Wrong. My hair did not like it and started breaking. I saw little pieces of hair and immediately I did a protein treatment which meant rewashing my hair. I think I stopped it, but I ask the question.... What is wrong with me! I almost messed up months of hard work, but lesson learned. I will be putting my hair in the infamous bun until I reach my hair goal. Now I have to work hard to make sure that my breakage stays under control. Anyhow, I know we all have been there and done that. I hope all of you will post progress pics or just tell us how many inches you achieved. Continue to stay focus and consistent with your regime and we will get there.
> 
> Please excuse my scrunched up homemade length tshirt.



Excellent growth and retention


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Not much going on here. I will take a pic this month but won't check in until the end of the challenge. I am doing daily moisturizing and still clipping off bad ends as I come across them. I don't have much length right now but hopefully week by week I will see a healthier head of hair.

I think I have the winter blahs. I know I need to get on track but I just want to get in the bed. I need to pull some strength from somewhere within and get on track with healthy living. 

I will take pics this weekend and get them posted.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 3, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. I'm loving your hair. Very nice. Why did you cut it. I'm so excited about going forward with this challenge and beyond. Now I know that I can retain length, it's exciting to me. I will be putting myself back on track and will try to be consistent and focus from here on out. I got good growth, but I slacked around the middle of November stopped eating healthy foods, taking my MSM, brewers yeast, protein drinks, etc. I was consistent with massage, inversion, and oiling scalp. These things are basics and contribute to good growth, but I just imagine what I could have achieved if I drank more water and ate healthy. Anyhow, I'm on a plan and will try to get more inches in the coming months. Way to go girlie. I'm proud of you and your accomplishment of thicker and healthier hair.



Thanks fancypants007  the first two pictures are deceiving. If I'd flat ironed my hair either time it would have looked extremely thin. I went through a great deal of trial and error when relaxed and made quite a number of irreversible errors. This resulted in extremely tangle prone hair with ends that snapped. I'd go a few weeks thinking my ends were doing well and they'd snap off soon after. Bottom line is it was damaged. I tried saving the length but found the more I cut the better it looked and behaved. 

Now that I've cut the damage out and have a more consistent routine it's thriving. 2014 will be great because now I can finally move forward with real retention while I transition back to natural. I also feel as if I better understand my hairs needs now.

I fell off my healthy living journey during the holidays too. Yesterday I told myself I would start back today, it really makes a difference in my overall feeling of well being and energy. It's like working out, sometimes it's hard to get started but once you do it feels great.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 3, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone, it's check in time. I promised a pic and here it is. It seems like my hair grew 3 inches and I retained all 3. I did my relaxer touchup which went very well and I used my Splitender to cut away the split ends, but I think I need to get a new blade. Anyhow, I'm happy with my results. I never kept a hair journey so I thought my hair did not retain length, but this pic proves to me that I can retain length. I always thought I couldn't. I didn't post a pic in June because I didn't see any difference from April pic that I posted when we first started this challenge, but I can certainly see growth now. Anyhow, I am so happy and thankful. Even though this is the norm, 3 inches, I know those inches add up to more and more. I have to share with you though, I made a huge mistake. My relaxer touchup went well, but I was so tired of putting my hair in that infamous bun and decided I want to flat iron my hair. Wrong, Wrong, Wrong. My hair did not like it and started breaking. I saw little pieces of hair and immediately I did a protein treatment which meant rewashing my hair. I think I stopped it, but I ask the question.... What is wrong with me! I almost messed up months of hard work, but lesson learned. I will be putting my hair in the infamous bun until I reach my hair goal. Now I have to work hard to make sure that my breakage stays under control. Anyhow, I know we all have been there and done that. I hope all of you will post progress pics or just tell us how many inches you achieved. Continue to stay focus and consistent with your regime and we will get there.
> 
> Please excuse my scrunched up homemade length tshirt.



Wow ur hair looks great! Gorgeous hair. You are inspiring me! Can't wait til my hair is as long as yours!


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*fancypants007, awesome check in your hair looks gorgeous!! So glad you caught that mishap early and not have to experience a setback. You're well on your way!!

caliscurls, your hair looks beautiful and so light and airy and swangy!! For some reason, "Colors of the Wind" is playing in my mind. lol Will you flat iron mine!?*


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *fancypants007, awesome check in your hair looks gorgeous!! So glad you caught that mishap early and not have to experience a setback. You're well on your way!!
> 
> caliscurls, your hair looks beautiful and so light and airy and swangy!! For some reason, "Colors of the Wind" is playing in my mind. lol Will you flat iron mine!?*



LOL, I'm actually better at doing other people's hair than my own so come on over Mskraizy !


----------



## Mskraizy (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> LOL, I'm actually better at doing other people's hair than my own so come on over Mskraizy !




*Yaaaay I'm finna get mah hurrr did!!!!! lol I need to work on styling my own hair more, I'm starting to get a little TOO comfortable with all my hats.*


----------



## Subscribe (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I can't wait to see/hear the results of this challenge.


----------



## 20perlz (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I have not posted an update in forever but I wanted to start 2014 off documenting my challenge progress for me (accountability).

So as far as growth in the months since I first joined this challenge...I have gained about 2 inches in 8 months...not good. I know. But better than no gain at all.

For the last part of this challenge, I want to gain as much as possible. So, Jan-May I am coming for 5 inches!!!

Here's my PULL IT OFF plan!

1. Will be taking a package of Viviscal vitamins that I never finished. I have one package (30 day supply)

2. Will be adding Dollar General Hair vitamins after that. I read that they were comparable to GNC.

3. Will be adding Omega 3s daily and eating either sardines or salmon daily. I already eat tons of nuts and veggies, including spinach.

4. Will go back to shampoo once a week...I have been cowashing almost exclusively for over a year. I was watching a girl on youtube who said that her hair didn't start growing until she added shampoo back in. For some people, sulfates are a friend I think. 

5. Rollersets. When I was pregnant and full APL, I did rollersets twice a week just because I didn't have to think about it. Doing that til May every other week.

6. Baggying. GHE. This is newly working for me. I think its the only reason I got the 2 inches. Probably every other week.

7. Up my water game. Need to actually drink more than a glass a day .

That's it! And I will be posting. I haven't actually posted for years. So back from lurk status.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Excellent growth and retention



Thanks girlie, I really appreciate that. See this is why having support is sooo good, because we choose to focus on positive and not the negative. Thanks for not mentioning my mishap, because I did mess up, no question, but thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Not much going on here. I will take a pic this month but won't check in until the end of the challenge. I am doing daily moisturizing and still clipping off bad ends as I come across them. I don't have much length right now but hopefully week by week I will see a healthier head of hair.
> 
> I think I have the winter blahs. I know I need to get on track but I just want to get in the bed. I need to pull some strength from somewhere within and get on track with healthy living.
> 
> I will take pics this weekend and get them posted.



It's all OK. I feel that way too and I think it effected me toward the end of last month because I slacked off terribly. Anyhow, you will get back on focus. I think your natural hair in your sig pic is soo pretty. Sometimes I wish I had natural hair because you can do so many things with it. Give yourself the time you need, but please don't become discouraged and give up. We are all in this together and we are there to support each other on the way. I'm cheering you on because I know you will have good length and hair growth at the end of this challenge, but the key is, we have to stay consistent and our efforts will pay off. Remember, we don't get something for nothing. We have to do our part. I'm supporting you, so stay positive and focus. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Thanks fancypants007  the first two pictures are deceiving. If I'd flat ironed my hair either time it would have looked extremely thin. I went through a great deal of trial and error when relaxed and made quite a number of irreversible errors. This resulted in extremely tangle prone hair with ends that snapped. I'd go a few weeks thinking my ends were doing well and they'd snap off soon after. Bottom line is it was damaged. I tried saving the length but found the more I cut the better it looked and behaved.
> 
> Now that I've cut the damage out and have a more consistent routine it's thriving. 2014 will be great because now I can finally move forward with real retention while I transition back to natural. I also feel as if I better understand my hairs needs now.
> 
> I fell off my healthy living journey during the holidays too. Yesterday I told myself I would start back today, it really makes a difference in my overall feeling of well being and energy. It's like working out, sometimes it's hard to get started but once you do it feels great.



Thanks for that thorough explanation. I know how you feel. Maybe that's what I need to do, cut away my dead ends. How often did you cut them away, once a month, every wash day, etc. I almost made an irreversible error too when I flat ironed after my touchup, and even though I used protein treatments, I still saw more than usual hair fall which I know was breakage. I also had the mishap in April after relaxing my hair, I put braids in 2 weeks after touchup and I got breakage on the front sides of my hair. I cleansed my hair using rhassoul clay and I followed it with henna treatment this past weekend and the breakage seems now to have stopped. I determine this based on wet and dry comb. I wet combed and only a few strands was in my comb and the same this morning when I combed it which was semi dry. Hopefully, it has stopped. I think I want to start trimming away these dead ends, so please share your method. Thanks


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Wow ur hair looks great! Gorgeous hair. You are inspiring me! Can't wait til my hair is as long as yours!



Thank you. Wow, I never would have thought that my hair is gorgeous but I'm glad it's  motivating you as well as others to stay focus and consistent. You know yourself that we can't preach do this and that, if we're not doing it ourselves. I try to stay on track, even though the last few weeks in December I slacked off very badly. But I still got good results that I'm happy with. I'm trying harder, but I tell you styling my hair is the most difficult because you get tired of those same ole styles. Anyhow, hopefully, I will find something new in a protective style. I love Kimmeytube's styling tutorial on twists and banana clips. If only I can get my hair in twists that will stay put. I'm going to experiment this weekend to see what I can do. Thanks again for encouragement.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *fancypants007, awesome check in your hair looks gorgeous!! So glad you caught that mishap early and not have to experience a setback. You're well on your way!!
> 
> caliscurls, your hair looks beautiful and so light and airy and swangy!! For some reason, "Colors of the Wind" is playing in my mind. lol Will you flat iron mine!?*



Thanks for your support and girl thank you for feeling my pain. Sometimes, I think it may take a long time to correct the errors we make but I am up on it in trying to keep it under control. I remember something that Wankaee said.... we cannot prevent breakage from happening, but we can try to keep it under control. I think about her words often. But I have to take responsibility, this was my own fault. Anyhow, I'm not going to continue to beat myself up, because I've  learned my lesson. I WILL NOT be flat ironing again for a long time.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Subscribe said:


> I can't wait to see/hear the results of this challenge.



Stay tuned!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



20perlz said:


> I have not posted an update in forever but I wanted to start 2014 off documenting my challenge progress for me (accountability).
> 
> So as far as growth in the months since I first joined this challenge...I have gained about 2 inches in 8 months...not good. I know. But better than no gain at all.
> 
> ...



You're right, some inches are better than no inches so be proud of your accomplishment. Your plan sounds very good. I'm going to start doing cowashes once a week and hopefully during rhassoul clay treatments once a week. Rhassoul clay has improved my hair tremendously and I'm loving it. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm getting back on track with my vitamins and my smoothies. I started walking again tonight. And I am eating better. I am moisturizing and sealing my hair at night and baggying. I am wigging it by day. My ends are pretty dry so I'm not retaining but I will try to dust this weekend and eliminate this breakage.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been really consistent the last few weeks with my hair and can't wait to see some growth! Currently I am wearing corn rows under a wig. I have had them in for 2 weeks and will leave them in for another 2 weeks. I cowash once a week and DC under my steamer once a week. I moisturize every other night and and oil my scalp nightly and massage. I also have been taking Hairfinity vitamins for about 6 weeks. I'm hoping for an inch a month!


----------



## nyunyu (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey a girlies,

I haven't forgotten to do update photos, lots of stuff goin on at the moment and I haven't even travelled back for work yet. 

My hair is still in braids, I moisturize and seal daily with neutrogena triple moisture leave in condish and grapeseed oil and water mix I found comercially made by loreal, it's been working ok so far. I curl all the ends under with a single perm rod before I tie my hair with a silk scarf.

I was deep conditioning twice a week, but things got hectic, so it's back to once a week for now. I do this with my braids in, and redo the braids after they've airdried and been moisturizer and sealed.

Gosh I really hope I see some length after this, lol, cuz I can't say I'm a huge fan of the braids.

I had a set back when I tried Cassia in the first week of December. Maybe I had too much new growth? It matted severely, soooo dry!!!!!! I cried and cried lol cuz I had to cut out huge matted sections, it came to about 3 handfuls of hair lost, and I had to trim. Sigh, learning is a pain in the.... Uzzimi, lol

I will say however my hair does feeel much stronger than before and it was less fragile when detangling, so yes I'd try it again but!!!! I'll do it on flat ironed hair, and use the tresseme naturals moisture conditioner. I threw every conditioner at my hair for days my hair just laffed at me. In fact it still feels so different to what I'm used to. And thats when I said I'm putting it in small braids and I'm not taking them out for a while,I lost too much hair, I couldn't bare to loose any more.

I'm scared to see it after the relaxer, cuz id love length, but I don't want it to look thin, so Im praying hard. My fiancee was so supportive through it all, helped me trim etc, and he says it doesnt look thin, he could be biased though lol.

Yeppers I'm looking forward to keeping up this hard work, sticking to my regime and listening to my hair. Hopefully I'll be able to post a pic in about 2weeks max! 

Have a great day!


----------



## candie19 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> My fiancee was so supportive through it all, helped me trim etc, and he says it doesnt look thin, he could be biased though lol.



I love it! I need to put this type of man on my vision board.  The men I've dated love to see and feel the long hair but don't understand the set backs that come with it. Their solution to a set back- "Just cut it. It will go back. Can't you get some weave in the meantime?" SMH


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey a girlies,
> 
> I haven't forgotten to do update photos, lots of stuff goin on at the moment and I haven't even travelled back for work yet.
> 
> ...



 Sorry for your set back. Glad you have a positive attitude about it though.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm getting back on track with my vitamins and my smoothies. I started walking again tonight. And I am eating better. I am moisturizing and sealing my hair at night and baggying. I am wigging it by day. My ends are pretty dry so I'm not retaining but I will try to dust this weekend and eliminate this breakage.



I knew you would come around. It sounds great. Sometimes we have to get tough with ourselves if we want to achieve those goals. We don't want to be too tough, but if we need to slack, don't slack for too long. I'm glad to hear you are back on track. This winter weather is something else. I too had to change up my regime because my hair was not responding to the oil and butter, it still was dry. So I added some Curl Free Curl activator and my hair soaked it up. No more dryness. I'm sure you will get your breakage under control just like I did. Keep consistent in doing what you're doing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I've been really consistent the last few weeks with my hair and can't wait to see some growth! Currently I am wearing corn rows under a wig. I have had them in for 2 weeks and will leave them in for another 2 weeks. I cowash once a week and DC under my steamer once a week. I moisturize every other night and and oil my scalp nightly and massage. I also have been taking Hairfinity vitamins for about 6 weeks. I'm hoping for an inch a month!



You go for it! Consistency is the key and we all need to do this if we want results. Your hair is going to thrive under that wig while your hair rests in cornrolls. Stay focus and encouraged and positive. We are all in this together to get increased inches. I hope you get your 1 inch this month. I'm cheering you on!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey a girlies,
> 
> I haven't forgotten to do update photos, lots of stuff goin on at the moment and I haven't even travelled back for work yet.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your mishap. I had a similar problem when I used Cassia several months ago. My hair did not like it. It was dry and I too experienced some breakage. I will not be using it again. I don't have this problem with henna and I thought that Cassia was like henna but without color. Anyhow, you're right about learning those painful lessons. It hurts because it's hard work to grow our hair. I'm sure you are up on the breakage to stop it in its tracks. I'm glad you're hair benefited in that you have stronger strands. I bought some Loreal conditioner and Tressemme too yesterday and I'm going to use them mixed together with other conditioners as a prepoo mask before I wash. It's nice when our mate supports us. My husband doesn't, but he does take pictures of my hair when I ask him too, even if it is with grumbling at times. Anyhow, stay consistent and pamper that hair for the next several months. It will reward you in return with positive results.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> I love it! I need to put this type of man on my vision board.  The men I've dated love to see and feel the long hair but don't understand the set backs that come with it. Their solution to a set back- "Just cut it. It will go back. Can't you get some weave in the meantime?" SMH



Yes, it's true. It's nice when our mates support us and if they only knew the effort we put forth to achieve our goals, maybe they would understand, but probably just a little bit.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, I hope everyone is doing OK. This is my normal check in. I'm doing quite well since my relaxer touchup and decided to keep a calendar/schedule of things I need to do to help keep me on track. I purchased Carol's Daughter Monoli oil set and tried it this weekend. It was a Today's Special on HSN a few weeks ago. I've seen it before, but this time I purchased it. I want to use it once a week and the other time I wanted to try cowashing again once a week. Well I washed my hair, conditioned it for 5 minutes and sprayed on the leave in and honestly I had very little hair in my comb. What was more impressive that got my attention was I tried to do the 2 strand twist and perm rod set and as I was doing it, I noticed very little hair fall in my sink and on my hands. Usually I have some, but this was very minimal. I was impressed with this product because I think my hair is happy. I made another batch of hair oil using oil mixed with henna and will use this in the PM and MTG in AM. I will out of town next Sunday for a week and I haven't totally engaged myself in all that I need to do to get increased inches, but when I get back I'm definitely going to be on track. Stay focused ladies because this challenge is not over yet. Stay consistent with your regime and your efforts will pay off. Always be alert to your hair needs and adjust accordingly. I say that because I was using oils and butters on my hair to seal in moisture from leave in and my hair still seemed to be dry. I then put on some Curl Free Curl activator and I could tell the difference. My hair was no longer dry. I will use this sparingly but it worked. Oh, something else I bought that I will be drying when I get back from my trip is Brazilian Split End Repair. Has anyone heard of it? I will be doing a treatment when I get back. I will check in and keep everyone posted on new products I'm using.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I fell off a bit over the weekend because I need to get more organized, but will be back on it today. I am doing inversion this week. And I have my hair in flat twist extensions to help with retention. Also using a scalp treatment to help with growth and hair conditioning.

This week will get back to vitamins, my smoothies, exercise and cooking.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 14, 2014)

I started inversion last Wednesday. Hopefully I can gain an inch with this :-/


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I fell off a bit over the weekend because I need to get more organized, but will be back on it today. I am doing inversion this week. And I have my hair in flat twist extensions to help with retention. Also using a scalp treatment to help with growth and hair conditioning.
> 
> This week will get back to vitamins, my smoothies, exercise and cooking.



That's what I like to hear. I will be starting my inversion too as well as eating healthy, supplements, etc. when I get back from my trip. Stay consistent and focus and positive as we strive to reach our goal.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I started inversion last Wednesday. Hopefully I can gain an inch with this :-/



That's what others achieved, hopefully you will too. Cheering you on!


----------



## ktwatkins (Jan 14, 2014)

I just stated using the Monoi line too. I have shampoo, conditioner and split end treatment. I'm going to see how I like it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



ktwatkins said:


> I just stated using the Monoi line too. I have shampoo, conditioner and split end treatment. I'm going to see how I like it.



Yes I tried it this past weekend and was impressed. I got the autoship for it. However, I was looking at a magazine and they talked about Neutrogena Triple Repair Shampoo that suppose to strengthen hair too. Neutrogena products are suppose to be high quality and I'm going to try their shampoo, conditioner and leave in and see if it delivers the same results as CD Monoi line and if it does, well I will be canceling my autoship for this product. I will give an update in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 16, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Yes I tried it this past weekend and was impressed. I got the autoship for it. However, I was looking at a magazine and they talked about Neutrogena Triple Repair Shampoo that suppose to strengthen hair too. Neutrogena products are suppose to be high quality and I'm going to try their shampoo, conditioner and leave in and see if it delivers the same results as CD Monoi line and if it does, well I will be canceling my autoship for this product. I will give an update in the next 2 weeks.



I tried the Monoi strengthening oil and really liked it but haven't repurchased. I also tried the monoi deep conditioner mask and loved it. Saw no breakage after. I think it's a really good line. Just spendy!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I've done pretty well this week with my vitamins, inversion, water, smoothies, eating and exercise. I unfortunately washed my pedometer in my pants  So I may buy a fitbit. Maybe  

I have also been pretty consistent with applying my scalp treatment, spritzing and baggying.

Next week I am going to focus on repeating this week with no major changes. I will be upping my intake of green vegetables and I may add MSM back into my regi. I am going to keep my supplements simple for now.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Did anyone make the 12 inches last year?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I tried the Monoi strengthening oil and really liked it but haven't repurchased. I also tried the monoi deep conditioner mask and loved it. Saw no breakage after. I think it's a really good line. Just spendy!



Yes, thats's why I'm interested in trying the Neutrogena brand because the Monoi is pricey. I went to Walgreens to purchase and the girl that helped me said it's a fairly new product. I purchased the shampoo, conditioner and leave in. I will be trying this tomorrow to see how it works and will keep everypone posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I've done pretty well this week with my vitamins, inversion, water, smoothies, eating and exercise. I unfortunately washed my pedometer in my pants  So I may buy a fitbit. Maybe
> 
> I have also been pretty consistent with applying my scalp treatment, spritzing and baggying.
> 
> Next week I am going to focus on repeating this week with no major changes. I will be upping my intake of green vegetables and I may add MSM back into my regi. I am going to keep my supplements simple for now.



You go girl, you are on the ball! But this type of consistency is what will yield results. Continue being true to yourself by being consistent and positive. I'm hoping to get 3 more inches by the end of this challenge and I think I will be satisfied. I have been off track but will be putting myself back on track starting January 27. I will be away for a week and you know how that is. Anyhow, can't wait though to be back focus on my regime.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



halfindian said:


> Did anyone make the 12 inches last year?



I wasn't a part of the challenge last year, but Inspiired I believe who started the challenge grew her hair to hip length and she didn't really know it. The link is below. Quite frankly, it's a challenge that is inspirational and keeps all of us motivated. Even if we don't get 12 inches in 12 months, any inches we receive adds up to more inches. We are all learning good healthy techniques and practices coupled with products that benefit our hair. This in turn leads to length and retention. One of the things I'm going to start doing is fingercombing my hair. Kimmeytube suggests this technique and Inspiired too says this is what contributed to her hair growing as long as it is. Her YouTube video is at the very end on the link I posted. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027&highlight=12+inches+in+months+2012&page=47


----------



## halfindian (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks love for the detailed explanation. I really appreciate it. The history lesson is also helpful and inspiring. Thank you again!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I haven't done much in the past few days. I will get back on my inversion today. 

I have focused on eating better and my weight is coming down.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I fell off a bit over the weekend because I need to get more organized, but will be back on it today. I am doing inversion this week. And I have my hair in flat twist extensions to help with retention. Also using a scalp treatment to help with growth and hair conditioning.
> 
> This week will get back to vitamins, my smoothies, exercise and cooking.



Sounds good. You give yourself a break, but then you put yourself right back on track. That's what this challenge is all about. Let us know some of the recipes you use to make your smoothies. I'm looking for some new ones. What scalp treatment are you using. Please share.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JustGROWwithIt said:


> I started inversion last Wednesday. Hopefully I can gain an inch with this :-/



I want to start inversion too, but I just can't get motivated to do it. Instead I think I'm going to just lay on my slantboard for 15 minutes after I massage my scalp with warm oil. I'm going to try this to see how it works. What I want to do is the GHE, but I'm finding it difficult to style my hair in the AM when it's moist. I'm considering purchasing a ponytail which would make it easy to style my hair and keep it protected the same time.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



halfindian said:


> Thanks love for the detailed explanation. I really appreciate it. The history lesson is also helpful and inspiring. Thank you again!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I haven't done much in the past few days. I will get back on my inversion today.
> 
> I have focused on eating better and my weight is coming down.



Sounds good girl. I know you will get back on track. Please share some of your smoothie recipes.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, I have returned and ready to get down to business. I was away for 7 days and the only thing I did to my hair was moisturise and the GHE. I wore wigs the whole time and it worked out perfectly. When I got home yesterday, the first thing I did after unpacking, was my hair. I did prepoo treatment, shampoo and deep condition and it seems like my hair got thicker and longer during those 7 days. I want to start doing the GHE more often, but I find it's challenging to style my hair in the AM because it is moist. Anyhow, I'm thinking about purchasing a ponytail which would make it easier. I'm trying hard to achieve some good length and thickness in the next couple of months because I have a special event in April and I want to style my hair. Anyhow I want to report on the products I used prior to my trip. I used Neutrogena Triple Repair shampoo and conditioner and the leave in and afterwards when I combed my hair (combing for the last time) I had no hair in my comb. I will be using these products once a week. I think these products are just as good as the CD's Monoi oil. I will be cancelling my autoship with them. I'm loving the SheaMoisture products and I started using the CFC Gold activator for moisture. Starting yesterday, I will be fingercombing my hair and to help me with it, I found a recipe for marshmallow root which is good for detangling and I will mix into my conditioner. I did Kimmeytube's method, separating hair from one another and it seemed to work out great. I just need to be patient and take my time learning this method. I will put myself back on track this week, with eating healthy, exercising, inversion, massaging scalp, taking supplements, etc. Overall I'm please with my hair, but still need to keep focused. One thing I noticed is  the right side of my hair is longer than the left. I'm hoping that this will balance out so I don't have to cut off alot. Just want to say, stay encouraged and positive and keep up with those regimes. We are all hoping for increased inches and hopefully we will all get there.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I wonder, what is the most inches anyone here has retained in a year?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Did anyone get one inch per month?


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



CurlyMoo said:


> Did anyone get one inch per month?



Yes, I believe that I remember a few reported they got 1 inch a month. I actually seem to get .75 a month, but to me that's still good. I hope this answers your question. We have been inspired by ones like NJoy who got 9 inches I believe in a year and Inspiired who started the first challenge (12 inches in 12 months - 2012), her hair is hip bone length. There are many others, but I remember one YouTuber who got 18 inches in 18 months. She did low manipulation and protective styles to achieve her goal. I believe it can be done, but just need to be focus and consistent! Research it to see what you find.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



cocosweet said:


> I wonder, what is the most inches anyone here has retained in a year?



Check back with us when this challenge is over!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;19582791[/USER]]Sounds good. You give yourself a break, but then you put yourself right back on track. That's what this challenge is all about. Let us know some of the recipes you use to make your smoothies. I'm looking for some new ones. What scalp treatment are you using. Please share.



I haven't been checking this thread often. Sorry. My hair seems to be taking a hiatus. I am slowly getting into my eating and exercise regimen. I need to stay away from the sugar as much as I can though. 

I don't have any smoothie recipes. I use a powder called The Ultimate Meal. I love it but many people hate the taste  I will be glad when it's warm again and fresh fruit is out. Then I can have it for breakfast. With the cold weather I need something a bit heavier for breakfast.

I have all kinds of scalp treatments and I swap them out based on what I think my scalp is calling for.
1. I am now using Silk Elements Scalp treatment prior to shampooing. Just started using this.

2. I use 4Naturals Scalp Treatment 2x a day. I lucked up and found 2 bottles at the bss. Don't think they will be selling this anymore though.

3. I have an oil blend with essential oils that I use here and there. 

4. And I have Nature's Blessings grease. 

And yesterday I just received Natural Oasis hair pomade.

I suffered severe hair loss in my crown years ago and I have been on a mission to restore my scalp. When I started my scalp burned and was quite sore. And the hair at my crown was sparse. My scalp tends to stay quite dry so I stay on top of it. It has been a slow road but this is the first winter where  I haven't had any signs of a scalp issue. My scalp is still less dense than the rest of my hair but now only I can tell the difference. And the thin section is getting smaller 

I bought some new products for my hair; Natural Oasis. If these work for me I will be giving away a lot of my other products and simplifying my regimen.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I haven't been checking this thread often. Sorry. My hair seems to be taking a hiatus. I am slowly getting into my eating and exercise regimen. I need to stay away from the sugar as much as I can though.
> 
> I don't have any smoothie recipes. I use a powder called The Ultimate Meal. I love it but many people hate the taste  I will be glad when it's warm again and fresh fruit is out. Then I can have it for breakfast. With the cold weather I need something a bit heavier for breakfast.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I'm going to be checking out "The Ultimate Meal" as well. I'm glad to hear that things are better for you this winter. I'm also glad to hear that your thin section is getting smaller. Isn't it nice when you see your efforts paying off? You hang in there girl and you will achieve the success you're looking for.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm going to be checking out "The Ultimate Meal" as well. I'm glad to hear that things are better for you this winter. I'm also glad to hear that your thin section is getting smaller. Isn't it nice when you see your efforts paying off? You hang in there girl and you will achieve the success you're looking for.



Well try the small can first if you are unsure. It's an expensive mix. I don't want you cussing me out if you buy the big one and don't like it


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Well try the small can first if you are unsure. It's an expensive mix. I don't want you cussing me out if you buy the big one and don't like it



No problem, will do!


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi ladies, don't have much of an update. My hair is on autopilot and I'm loving it. Still:
-  using the same products, but have enough variety so that I don't get bored. 
- washing/DC/prepoo/HOT every 7 to 10 days
- MS daily or every other day depending on how my hair feels
- loving butters
- tension blow drying on wash day
- wearing some kind of bun or twist/bun combo daily
- oiling my scalp a couple of times a week 

So far so good, my hair seems to be retaining well and feels great.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Hi ladies, don't have much of an update. My hair is on autopilot and I'm loving it. Still:
> -  using the same products, but have enough variety so that I don't get bored.
> - washing/DC/prepoo/HOT every 7 to 10 days
> - MS daily or every other day depending on how my hair feels
> ...



Thanks for checking in and I'm so happy to hear that your hair is doing well. I don't know where you live, but we have be getting some unusual frigid temperatures which can wreck havoc on our hair. I try to keep hair protected and hope for the best. It's nice when you find products that your hair responds too. My hair loves Shemoisture products. I'm also back to using jherri juice to keep my hair moisturised. I don't have the drip thing going on, I just use the activator gel to seal in my moisture and pin it up. My hair is loving it.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 30, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in and I'm so happy to hear that your hair is doing well. I don't know where you live, but we have be getting some unusual frigid temperatures which can wreck havoc on our hair. I try to keep hair protected and hope for the best. It's nice when you find products that your hair responds too. My hair loves Shemoisture products. I'm also back to using jherri juice to keep my hair moisturised. I don't have the drip thing going on, I just use the activator gel to seal in my moisture and pin it up. My hair is loving it.



I'm on the west coast, we're having wacky weather too but more on the warm & dry side.....it's like summer never ended. We had literally a handful of what we'd call unusually cold days back in October or November but that's it. Outside of the wreck this causes on the environment and agriculture  think it gives me a false sense of seasonal care given we haven't had a winter. This year I'm hoping we get back to normal so I can figure out if my routine works in the winter.

A while back I think me, you, and faithVA were talking about trying to get better at being consistent and it looks like you found your groove  we did it! Dusting is an area I still have to get better at, I'm due now so am giving myself through the weekend to get it done. If I can keep to my 6-8 week schedule through June then it'll become habit.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I'm on the west coast, we're having wacky weather too but more on the warm & dry side.....it's like summer never ended. We had literally a handful of what we'd call unusually cold days back in October or November but that's it. Outside of the wreck this causes on the environment and agriculture  think it gives me a false sense of seasonal care given we haven't had a winter. This year I'm hoping we get back to normal so I can figure out if my routine works in the winter.
> 
> A while back I think me, you, and faithVA were talking about trying to get better at being consistent and it looks like you found your groove  we did it! Dusting is an area I still have to get better at, I'm due now so am giving myself through the weekend to get it done. If I can keep to my 6-8 week schedule through June then it'll become habit.



Thanks for the encouragement. Yeah, it's nice when you find your groove. I feel the same way about dusting/trimming my ends, I have to get better. I recently purchased the Brazilian Split End treatment that you apply to the last 3-4 inches of your hair. I haven't done it yet, but it says it works like a bandaide to help split ends stick together. It supposedly lasts for 1 month and takes only 10 minutes to do. I think I'm going to trim my ends using my Splitender the end of next month and then do this treatment. I will report back later how it works.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, this is the start of another week. How is everyone doing. I hope still on track. I am back on track after getting back from vacation. I prepared my foods yesterday for breakfast (a protein smoothie using brewers yeast, collagen powder, wheat germ, yogurt, fruit etc.) a tomato lentil mixed green soup for lunch and salmon burgers for dinner. I know that eating healthy contributes to hair health and I have been slacking very badly with this. I'm still doing my basics, oiling scalp, massaging and keeping hair moisturised and sealed. I'm hoping to get some good length and I don't want to manipulate my hair that much. I decided to wear clip in hair extensions. I ordered some that looks very much like kinky straight hair but it has a lot of texture to it. Unfortunately, they have to restock and it won't be available until Feb. 7th, but I requested for them to make the clip ins for me which probably will take another week or two. I'm fine with it, and it was nice that they offered a discount because we had to wait. I think I will be just styling my hair in a french braid and leaving it alone for 2-3 days. I'm also practicing the method of fingercombing which is what I want to do for the next several months. I cowash my hair on Tuesdays and I do fingercombing lightly to remove tangles, but on Friday evening before wash day on Saturday, I thoroughly fingercomb my hair, section by section, piece by piece. I did this last Friday using a product called Cowboy Magic and it worked. I divided my hair into 8 plaits and primarily used Kimmeytube's method. If anyone has not tried it, I suggest Cowboy Magic to detangle. It's a concentrated serum like consistency so you only need a little. I fingercombed my hair thoroughly using this serum from roots to ends to eliminate all tangles. It worked. The only thing is Cowboy Magic is pricey, but it will last you a long time. I'm happy with the results and i lost very little hair. I'm only going to use a comb on my hair once a month. I'm trying new techniques to help preserve my hair and hair ends. I really want to start back doing my inversion because I have slacked off, and also I have slacked off from doing the GHE. I think these two techniques really help contribute to health growth but right now I'm limited in doing GHE because it's hard for me to style my hair in a french twist when it's moist/damp. Anyhow, just wanted to share. I'm loving the Neutrogena Triple Repair system that I reported on a few weeks ago. It's great and helps to strength my hair. I use it once a week. Does anyone want to report new products they've used and the results. We all want to share so others can have the same success we have. Stay focused and encouraged and continue to stay true to those regimes.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone, this is the start of another week. How is everyone doing. I hope still on track. I am back on track after getting back from vacation.
> 
> I prepared my foods yesterday for breakfast (a protein smoothie using brewers yeast, collagen powder, wheat germ, yogurt, fruit etc.) a tomato lentil mixed green soup for lunch and salmon burgers for dinner. I know that eating healthy contributes to hair health and I have been slacking very badly with this.
> 
> ...



Girl, my brain was shutting down. I had to put some spaced in there


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

The last 3 months have been traumatic for me. My hair went into pure rebellion. It doesn't seem like it was growing and my breakage has reduced my retention to nothing. So I am totally revamping.

My eating is better but still working on improving the level of green vegetables I eat and getting my smoothie in every day. I am getting better with my soup making. I just need to organize my recipes, so I can find them when I need them. 

My water intake is the same. I haven't been able to move from 40 oz to 64. I seem to start too late in the day.

I have been more consistent with my vitamins. I moved them to the kitchen so I see them more often.

My exercise is off and on but I am at least doing something 3x a week. I got a new saddle for my bike so I can increase my cycling workouts. And when the weather breaks I will get back to my mid-day walking.

I purchased Natural Oasis products for my hair which consistent of all natural herbs, flowers, oils and ACV. I started using it for the first time on Friday. I think part of my initial is that my cleansing products were drying my hair out and deep conditioning was not helping to restore the moisture. So I have eliminated all of my shampoos, cleansing conditioners etc and just using the Natural Oasis ACV cleanser.

After I use this for a few weeks I will evaluate whether I will keep my conditioners or whether they will follow my shampoos. I am probably getting rid of all of my leave-ins. So the only things I will keep are a protein conditioner, oils, scalp treatments and styling products. But over time I will get rid of a lot of those.

It's too early to tell whether I have turned my problems around, but I can tell in just a few days, that my hair felt better, was easier to manage, looks cleaner and has more shine. I don't think I can salvage the last 1" to 2" of my hair but hopefully I can salvage the rest and be on a brand new track.

I started inversion last night. So hopefully I can improve my retention and get extra growth and get to NL by spring and SL by the end of the year.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> The last 3 months have been traumatic for me. My hair went into pure rebellion. It doesn't seem like it was growing and my breakage has reduced my retention to nothing. So I am totally revamping.
> 
> My eating is better but still working on improving the level of green vegetables I eat and getting my smoothie in every day. I am getting better with my soup making. I just need to organize my recipes, so I can find them when I need them.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about hair rebellion because that is not good but it's nice that you are making adjustment to benefit your hair. Hopefully, the products you are using now will remedy the situation and help you achieve your hair goals.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 3, 2014)

faithVA gah! I hate it when that happens! It sounds like you're taking the right approach though to get back on track - eliminate products and then introduce new ones gradually. Hopefully things stabilize pretty quickly for you.


----------



## candie19 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies! Checking in. It's been a crazy month. Here's the update on my hair:
- I have lost at least 2 inches due to breakage. I was touching bras trap now I'm back to APL
- Sulfur and cold, dry air isn't my friend. I saw the shedding and thought it was the cold air and me not moisturizing as I should. Once I started back I was still using sulfur and the shedding continued. Stopped the sulfur mix.
- Made a cayenne pepper w/ olive oil mix for my scalp. Love the tingles. 
- moisturizing my hair 2x.
- doing greenhouse effect every night. 
- doing inversion for the first 7 days of each month
- wearing the "mommy wig" as my protective style 
-taking maxi hair vitamins daily
Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Mskraizy (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hi ladies. How are you all doing?

I've been doing good, trying to get back in shape a little bit but I just can't seem to get my eating under control. I think I've been emotionally eating a lot. =( I guess just subconscious stress or whatever, it could be.

I don't think my hair is suffering...yet. I haven't deep conditioned my hair in going on 3 weeks and I don't want to start that again because I don't want my hair to start suffering. So I try to keep it moisturized. I haven't washed it in almost 2 weeks just been busy. I just constantly wrap it in a loose bun and I'm back to having my satin bonnet and beanie caps. =/ Just can't seem to leave them behind. So I've been crocheting more beanies......

Hey, if you can't beat em, join em! lol

I can't wait til I can get all these products that I've been wanting to get online. Gonna get some shescentit products, some more oils and things, I'm going to REPLENISH my inventory...sorta.

I wanna try the ceramide thing that I'm hearing about. It's something about restoring the fats in your hair or something like that, when I read it, it made a lot of sense. Something like restoring proteins. What I remember is that the oil that has the highest amount of ceramides is Safflower Oil and next to that Grapeseed Oil. So I do want to try safflower oil, first by itself. And if I like it enough, I'll add it to my oil mix of avocado and castor oil which I love already!

Next to that, I do want to try trimming with the new moon. Since I love trimming my hair these days (uggh I know) I figured why not!!?!?! I'm supposed to be trimming sometime between the fifth and seventh of this month. So I'll go ahead and get that out the way and see if it helps any.

I was also gonna jump on the inversion bandwagon but I figure just a few changes at a time right now. And the only two new things I'll be including in my regimen for trial runs are the lunar trimming thing and the ceramide thing. We'll see..

And also REALLY need to get my eating under control....*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I put on my scalp treatment, spritzed my hair with a tea spritz and baggying now. I did my inversion and I'm finished for the night. Will get something else to eat and call it a night.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 3, 2014)

candie19 hopefully you can get the breakage under control. It seems like weather related hair stress is harder to combat at first. Last winters breakage is part of the reason I started using butters this time around. It seems to be working but now I'm curious if my hair will rebel as it gets warmer and need oils instead.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 3, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> ....... haven't deep conditioned my hair in going on 3 weeks and I don't want to start that again because I don't want my hair to start suffering. So I try to keep it moisturized.


Mskraizy does your hair not respond well to deep conditioning or is it just you don't want to mess up the good groove you've got going?


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 3, 2014)

Didn't get a chance (read as didn't feel like  ) doing my hair over the weekend so I'm doing it now. SMH, that's how setbacks start so I decided to just get it over with tonight. It's the dusting I'm dreading...,it just takes so long. 

So I touched up my roots with black color (Garnier), condition washed with Naturelle Grow Marshmellow Root cleansing cream, and am deep conditioning with heat right now with Naturelle Grow Intense DC with some KV amla brahmi fenugreek oil mixed in since I couldn't do my usual HOT.  

After this, I'll tension blow dry and then use the splitender....or just go to bed and do those steps in the morning...  so far the regular tension blow drying is working well for me. I usually only dry it abt 90%. No breakage as of yet but I think that's also bcz I'm dusting regularly and am continuing the less as more approach between washes


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I put on my scalp treatment, spritzed my hair with a tea spritz and baggying now. I did my inversion and I'm finished for the night. Will get something else to eat and call it a night.



Have you seen any results for the inversion yet faithVA ?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Have you seen any results for the inversion yet faithVA ?



I did in December. I didn't do it in January. I just starting again this month. I have starting pictures this time.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Hey ladies! Checking in. It's been a crazy month. Here's the update on my hair:
> - I have lost at least 2 inches due to breakage. I was touching bras trap now I'm back to APL
> - Sulfur and cold, dry air isn't my friend. I saw the shedding and thought it was the cold air and me not moisturizing as I should. Once I started back I was still using sulfur and the shedding continued. Stopped the sulfur mix.
> - Made a cayenne pepper w/ olive oil mix for my scalp. Love the tingles.
> ...



I hate that when we lose inches. I don't know if I'm going to have to cut the right side of my hair because it's about an inch longer than the left side. I too am working hard not to. It's true about sulfur, some of us just can't use it. I'm glad that you don't seem stressed out about losing those inches. You are being positive which is a good thing and doing what is necessary in order to make up for the lose and hopefully counteract it with additional inches. Routing for you girl. I strongly believe that the GHE is excellent in achieving hair growth. When I was away on my trip that's all I did was wear wigs and moisturise, seal and do GHE and when I got home, it seemed like my hair had thrived from it. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Ms. fancypants007, you are always checking on us and encouraging us. How are you doing? Is everything OK with you?


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hi ladies. How are you all doing?
> 
> I've been doing good, trying to get back in shape a little bit but I just can't seem to get my eating under control. I think I've been emotionally eating a lot. =( I guess just subconscious stress or whatever, it could be.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Safflower oil is good. It's suppose to mimic our natural sebum which is why I purchased it. Have you heard of LOReal's Nature's Therapy conditioner that has ceramides in it. I use conditioner as a prepoo for about 60 minutes with mixture of oils, powders to stimulate my scalp. I purchased LOReal because the ingredients seemed good. It seems like you are doing good with your hair. Low manipulation is key in helping us gain that length and inches. I'm hoping to achieve this by experimenting with not combing my hair, just fingercombing. I can't wait until the end of this month when I will comb to see if my hair responded. Stay consistent and focused and always stay encouraged and we will get there!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I put on my scalp treatment, spritzed my hair with a tea spritz and baggying now. I did my inversion and I'm finished for the night. Will get something else to eat and call it a night.



Sounds good. I'm really beginning to appreciate the GHE. I think it works wonders in helping create the right environment that is conducive to getting good growth. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Didn't get a chance (read as didn't feel like  ) doing my hair over the weekend so I'm doing it now. SMH, that's how setbacks start so I decided to just get it over with tonight. It's the dusting I'm dreading...,it just takes so long.
> 
> So I touched up my roots with black color (Garnier), condition washed with Naturelle Grow Marshmellow Root cleansing cream, and am deep conditioning with heat right now with Naturelle Grow Intense DC with some KV amla brahmi fenugreek oil mixed in since I couldn't do my usual HOT.
> 
> After this, I'll tension blow dry and then use the splitender....or just go to bed and do those steps in the morning...  so far the regular tension blow drying is working well for me. I usually only dry it abt 90%. No breakage as of yet but I think that's also bcz I'm dusting regularly and am continuing the less as more approach between washes



Staying consistent is sometimes so hard. I have to keep up with my trimming too. You would think because I have the Splitender it would help, but I forget sometimes. I'm glad to hear that you have no breakage due to your regular trims. Encouraging me to stay on point with this technique.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Ms. fancypants007, you are always checking on us and encouraging us. How are you doing? Is everything OK with you?



Oh, thanks for asking. Everything is just fine with my hair. When I took my little vacation and all I did was moisturise and the GHE and when I got back home, I noticed hair growth. It got my attention. 

I'm trying to stay focus and consistent just like you ladies and when I help all of you by lending support, I'm helping myself too. I try to check in the beginning of each week to see how everyone is doing. I'm putting myself back on track with healthy eating, exercises, but I still need to work on that inversion. I know this helps tremendously leading to hair growth, but I just can't seem to get motivated. Your example and your consistency is helping me though. I have to get it together with doing it.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 4, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Staying consistent is sometimes so hard. I have to keep up with my trimming too. You would think because I have the Splitender it would help, but I forget sometimes. I'm glad to hear that you have no breakage due to your regular trims. Encouraging me to stay on point with this technique.



We can do this fancypants007 !  it's like working out, sometimes you dread it until you're done and then you're so happy you stayed the course. That's how I felt last night when I'd finished using the splitender after blow drying. 

The only way I can remember though is by marking my wall or phone calendar (and adding several reminders).


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

On point today
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Tea spritz....check
...baggying...check
...inversion...check
..brought my lunch...check

Plan to get my exercise in tonight; at least 30 minutes on my bike.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> We can do this fancypants007 !  it's like working out, sometimes you dread it until you're done and then you're so happy you stayed the course. That's how I felt last night when I'd finished using the splitender after blow drying.
> 
> The only way I can remember though is by marking my wall or phone calendar (and adding several reminders).



That's great that you stated that. I make a calendar as a reminder of all the things I need to do to help my hair and I check it off when I complete it. I made the calendar and again, I'm just looking at it, not being consistent. Thanks for the encouragement because we can do  this because we're getting down to the wire even though this challenge is going to be ongoing for many of us. I want to get some good growth though, before this challenge ends (May 1, 2014). Yes, we can do it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> On point today
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



Sounds good FaithVA. You are definitely on point!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Didn't start off today so well. I went to bed early and then overslept. Don't know what that is about 

Last night I had my smoothie and biked for 30 minutes. I did another spritz and applied my scalp treatment but didn't baggy.

...Vitamins...check
...Water...in progress
...Scalp treatment....check
...brought my lunch...check

Still to be done
...Tea spritz
...baggying
...inversion
...smoothie
...exercise


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 5, 2014)

faithVA I like this check system you've got going on!

Vitamins ^
Inversion ^ (have to at least try!)
M&S and bun ^
Workout ....^
72oz water....^
Lightly oiled scalp^

^=check for me


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA I like this check system you've got going on!
> 
> Vitamins ^
> Inversion ^ (have to at least try!)
> ...



Thank you. I just need to be more consistent with it. I need to go back to the original post and add the other things I want to focus on.


----------



## Mskraizy (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Mskraizy does your hair not respond well to deep conditioning or is it just you don't want to mess up the good groove you've got going?




*My hair LOVES deep conditioning. I mean it thrives without it, but I feel to help keep my hair at an optimum health it requires weekly deep conditionings. I'm looking at my hair right now and it just ain't....naaaah...

But I did get me some of my trusty ORS deep conditioner, so between tomorrow and Friday, I will be going into my wash day full force. I also got me some cantu shea butter leave in, a trusty staple back in the day. It gave me some of my better twistouts until I started discovering Bee Mine and Shescentit products (but those are coming soon to a PJ near you )*


----------



## Mskraizy (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. Safflower oil is good. It's suppose to mimic our natural sebum which is why I purchased it. Have you heard of LOReal's Nature's Therapy conditioner that has ceramides in it. I use conditioner as a prepoo for about 60 minutes with mixture of oils, powders to stimulate my scalp. I purchased LOReal because the ingredients seemed good. It seems like you are doing good with your hair. Low manipulation is key in helping us gain that length and inches. I'm hoping to achieve this by experimenting with not combing my hair, just fingercombing. I can't wait until the end of this month when I will comb to see if my hair responded. Stay consistent and focused and always stay encouraged and we will get there!




*I haven't used Loreal in a minute, I'll have to check it out next shopping trip!  I did get some shea moisture shea butter deep treatment masque to use a styler, I heard that that product had ceramides in it too.

You haven't combed your hair in a month!? Man I WISH I could but finger detangling always leaves my roots incredibly matted. I have to detangle with a comb and/or brush at LEAST twice a month or else it just doesn't work. Thanks for the encouragement!  *


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *My hair LOVES deep conditioning. I mean it thrives without it, but I feel to help keep my hair at an optimum health it requires weekly deep conditionings. I'm looking at my hair right now and it just ain't....naaaah...
> 
> But I did get me some of my trusty ORS deep conditioner, so between tomorrow and Friday, I will be going into my wash day full force. I also got me some cantu shea butter leave in, a trusty staple back in the day. It gave me some of my better twistouts until I started discovering Bee Mine and Shescentit products (but those are coming soon to a PJ near you )*



I'm loving Cantu Shea butter leave in. Someone who has hair similar to mine uses this product and I have been using it first, then my CFC, then applying Mizani coconut souffle hair dressing to seal and the next day my hair is so soft and moisturised. I'm loving the results, may have to keep with it instead of trying something new like I was going to do.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I haven't used Loreal in a minute, I'll have to check it out next shopping trip!  I did get some shea moisture shea butter deep treatment masque to use a styler, I heard that that product had ceramides in it too.
> 
> You haven't combed your hair in a month!? Man I WISH I could but finger detangling always leaves my roots incredibly matted. I have to detangle with a comb and/or brush at LEAST twice a month or else it just doesn't work. Thanks for the encouragement!  *



Thanks for checking in. 

January 26th is when I started fingercombing method so it won't be a month until the end of this month. I'm relaxed and my hair is fine with alot of density. I will be better able to gauge fingercombing when I detangle with a comb the end of the month. I take my time and thoroughly fingercomb on Friday evenings with my Cowboy Magic and it appears that all the tangles are eliminated. I'm hoping this method will help me gain some more length/inches since my hair is fine and fragile. 

It's seems like Loreal volumizing conditioner is hard to find so I had to reorder through another company. I wanted it because it has some nice ingredients. I will be using it as a prepoo. Will give everyone a review once I use it.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Didn't start off today so well. I went to bed early and then overslept. Don't know what that is about
> 
> Last night I had my smoothie and biked for 30 minutes. I did another spritz and applied my scalp treatment but didn't baggy.
> 
> ...



Girl, what's going on with you, did you eat your Wheaties! I say this because you are on point, I mean definitely on point. I sense your positive energy through your posts. 

Keep it up, you are motivating us all to stay on point being positive and consistent with our regimes.


----------



## candie19 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> candie19 hopefully you can get the breakage under control. It seems like weather related hair stress is harder to combat at first. Last winters breakage is part of the reason I started using * butters *this time around. It seems to be working but now I'm curious if my hair will rebel as it gets warmer and need oils instead.



What butters are you using?


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 6, 2014)

candie19 said:


> What butters are you using?



candie19 I'm primarily using B.A.S.K Tapioca Pudding but sometimes use their Seven Fold Butter. I also only use Rosewater to moisturize unless my hair is extra dry for some reason then I'll use Naturelle Grow Lemon Hair Dressing. I can't use that (or anything similar) regularly though as a moisturizer...it just leads to breakage. So every day I mist with the Rosewater and pull it through my hair to distribute then seal with the Tapioca Pudding. A little goes a long way with it.

Edit: it's called B.A.S.K Palm Tapioca


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Girl, what's going on with you, did you eat your Wheaties! I say this because you are on point, I mean definitely on point. I sense your positive energy through your posts.
> 
> Keep it up, you are motivating us all to stay on point being positive and consistent with our regimes.



Let's see if I can stay on point for the whole month of February  

Yeah, I had to shake myself out of that funk. And I was gaining weight. I had to put a stop to that. When I get focused on getting my body under control, then everything else goes with it.

*Wednesday*
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...baggying (skipped)
...inversion...check
...smoothie...check
...exercise...check

*Thursday*
...Vitamins...check
...Water...in progress
...Scalp treatment....check
...brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
*To Be Done*
...baggying...
...inversion...
...smoothie...
...exercise...
...visualization

Weighed in at the company challenge. Finally dropping weight. Down 2.6 lbs this week.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Weighed in at the company challenge. Finally dropping weight. Down 2.6 lbs this week.



Nice! Great job! You've got me check marking over here too faithVA so I can get myself back on track. Your personal accountability is rubbing off


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Nice! Great job! You've got me check marking over here too faithVA so I can get myself back on track. Your personal accountability is rubbing off



 Hopefully, we can help keep each other motivated.

We have 2 months to the next check-in. We can do this


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 6, 2014)

Accountability morning check in

Vitamins -check
Inversion day 3 - check
M&S and bun - check
Extra TLC on edges (m&s) - check 
Workout ....later today for my real work out but did a short 5 min "wake up" routine
72oz water....in progress
No regrets eating....in progress


----------



## Cocoloves (Feb 6, 2014)

Weighed in at the company challenge. Finally dropping weight. Down 2.6 lbs this week.[/QUOTE]


GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Cocoloves said:


> Weighed in at the company challenge. Finally dropping weight. Down 2.6 lbs this week.




GOOD FOR YOU![/QUOTE]

Thank You 

With the missing quote, I though you also weighed in at the company challenge. I said, "oh man, she lost 2.6 lbs too"


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 6, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> Accountability morning check in
> 
> Vitamins -check
> Inversion day 3 - check
> ...



Workout ....check
72oz water....check
No regrets eating....check


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thursday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...baggying...skipped
...inversion...check
...smoothie...check
...exercise...check
...visualization...check


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 7, 2014)

Accountability morning check in

Vitamins -check
Inversion day 4 - check
M&S and bun - check
Extra TLC on edges (m&s) - check
5 min morning workout - check
Full Workout ....later
72oz water....in progress
No regrets eating....in progress


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Let's see if I can stay on point for the whole month of February
> 
> Yeah, I had to shake myself out of that funk. And I was gaining weight. I had to put a stop to that. When I get focused on getting my body under control, then everything else goes with it.
> 
> ...



Way to go! I love when others check in. Helps keep us motivated.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Nice! Great job! You've got me check marking over here too faithVA so I can get myself back on track. Your personal accountability is rubbing off



Don't forget, all our efforts will lead to increased inches. So keep those updates coming FAITHVA.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

All I can say is WOW! You ladies are all on point. I go away for a week and I come back and say, what happened! Everyone seems to be energized, motivated and more importantly, sticking to their regimes by being consistent. This makes me so happy because I want increased inches and will do what I do, but I want success for all those who joined this challenge too. I know that efforts lead to results which is why I tried to be motivating each week, but you ladies have surpassed my weekly pep talk. 

I got sick the middle of the week and stopped taking supplements, eating healthy, exercising, etc. But come Sunday, I'm back on it! I still faithfully oil and do my scalp massages, moisturising and sealing my hair, I'm now doing the GHE which is also good for me. I'm also trying not to manipulate my hair, so I've started something new, fingercombing. But I have to improve with eating healthy, inversion, exercising, supplements, etc., but I'm going to do this. Stay focus, consistent, and positive. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 7, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> Accountability morning check in
> 
> Vitamins -check
> Inversion day 4 - check
> ...



Full Workout ....check
72oz water....check 
No regrets eating....check

Gotta say this is really helping!


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 8, 2014)

The weekend is always a test... checking in 

Vitamins -check
Inversion day 5 - check
M&S and bun - check
Extra TLC on edges (m&s) - check
Full Workout ....later...might take a rest today we'll see
72oz water....in progress
Balanced healthy eating ....in progress

I ordered some flexi-8 clips yesterday to help diversify my buns and twist up-do's. Going to stalk divachyks blog all week for styles


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 8, 2014)

fancypants007 how are you feeling lady?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Friday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...baggying...skipped
...inversion...forgot
...smoothie...skipped
...exercise...check
...visualization...forgot


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thank you caliscurls


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yes, I believe that I remember a few reported they got 1 inch a month. I actually seem to get .75 a month, but to me that's still good. I hope this answers your question. We have been inspired by ones like NJoy who got 9 inches I believe in a year and Inspiired who started the first challenge (12 inches in 12 months - 2012), her hair is hip bone length. There are many others, but I remember one YouTuber who got 18 inches in 18 months. She did low manipulation and protective styles to achieve her goal. I believe it can be done, but just need to be focus and consistent! Research it to see what you find.



@ wonderful fancypants007

WOW, I missed your response.
Yes this helps very much.  I have been debating on joining, but don't want to be disappointed. Can you please post the link to the youtuber who got 18 inches in 18 months?


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 9, 2014)

Catching up, yesterday I got everything in and oiled my scalp but did take a rest from working out. My goal is 4 to 5 times a week and no more ( I do a lot of weights so the rest is necessary to prevent injury and not get too thin)   Today Vitamins -check Inversion day 6 - check M&S and bun - check Extra TLC on edges (m&s) - check Full Workout ....n/a 72oz water....in progress Balanced healthy eating ....in progress


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Saturday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...partial
...inversion...check
...smoothie...skipped
...exercise...skipped
...visualization...partial

I do better during the week than the weekend which is weird. Didn't do spritzing and baggying since it was wash day.

Sunday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...in the works
...Scalp treatment....check
...Tea spritz...skipped
...baggying...skipped
...inversion...in the works
...smoothie...check
...exercise...skipped
...visualization...in the works


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants007 how are you feeling lady?



Thanks for asking. I'm feeling much better, but I'm rethinking that perhaps I may have to have surgery in getting my gallbladder removed. I've only be fighting it for many years, taking herbal supplements, I heard that fennel seed was good, and these products helped, but I'm just getting tired of dealing with it. I don't have attacks frequently which is another reason why I wasn't anxious about having surgery. But I'm just tired of dealing with it. Thanks for caring, and I did put myself back on track.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm feeling much better, but I'm rethinking that perhaps I may have to have surgery in getting my gallbladder removed. I've only be fighting it for many years, taking herbal supplements, I heard that fennel seed was good, and these products helped, but I'm just getting tired of dealing with it. I don't have attacks frequently which is another reason why I wasn't anxious about having surgery. But I'm just tired of dealing with it. Thanks for caring, and I did put myself back on track.



 Whatever you decide to do will be right for you.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well and being consistent. Just my usual check in. I have put myself back on track with eating healthy, exercising, GHE, oiling and massaging scalp. I'm still working on inversion and water intake, but I'm trying to do what I can. I was thinking about laying on my slantboard yesterday for inversion, but I didn't do it. I have to get motivated in that area.

I'm still doing my weekly cowash on Tuesdays, and my rhassoul clay butter treatment on Saturdays. I'm still fingercombing my hair which I thoroughly do on Friday evenings using Cowboy Magic and its working out very well. Can't wait until the end of this month when I comb my hair to see how it is.

I was at my local dollar store this Saturday and I picked up this little body massager. Has anyone seen it? I purchased (and I am a fool) the Lypako model which costs $39.98 and it has the metal pins on the roller and I tried it and it stimulated my scalp, but I'm afraid it might break my hair so I stopped using it. I looked on ebay and they have some that were wooden for massage, and low and behold I find this little thing at my local dollar store. I used it sparingly yesterday and my scalp seemed to tingle. Who would have thought, that this little contraption could do the trick. I will keep everyone posted on the results.

I'm happy with my hair trying to keep in mind the basics, like being patient, proper handling, and protective styles. I try to stay consistent with my regime. I'm hoping for the best for all of us because having long hair is truly a women's crowning glory. Let's work together to achieve this goal by staying positive, encouraged and committed.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 10, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm feeling much better, but I'm rethinking that perhaps I may have to have surgery in getting my gallbladder removed. I've only be fighting it for many years, taking herbal supplements, I heard that fennel seed was good, and these products helped, but I'm just getting tired of dealing with it. I don't have attacks frequently which is another reason why I wasn't anxious about having surgery. But I'm just tired of dealing with it. Thanks for caring, and I did put myself back on track.



Oh wow fancypants007 I thought maybe you had a cold or something. Whatever you decide to do I just hope you're able to get back to an optimal state of health. I know from experience what it's like to be tired of an ailment and that's the primary motivation behind my quest for a healthy lifestyle now that I'm back to myself. I don't ever want to feel that way again. 

Glad you're feeling better, have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 10, 2014)

It's Monday, let's get it in! 

Vitamins -check
Inversion day 7 - check
M&S and bun - check
Extra TLC on edges (m&s) - check
5 min wake up routine - check (this is such a great way to get your blood flowing in the morning)
Full Workout ....later
72oz water....in progress
Balanced healthy eating ....in progress

My hair is doing great and I love it. It appears to be growing unevenly but that doesn't matter, I'm just glad it's growing. It's exciting that I might actually make full MBL this year. The idea of straightening it for valentines is tempting, but I'm going to pass and just stay focused.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Friday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



You go girl!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



CurlyMoo said:


> @ wonderful fancypants007
> 
> WOW, I missed your response.
> Yes this helps very much.  I have been debating on joining, but don't want to be disappointed. Can you please post the link to the youtuber who got 18 inches in 18 months?



Here it is!

http://phillyzjampoet.blogspot.com/2012/01/blackafrican-american-hair-growth.html


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Catching up, yesterday I got everything in and oiled my scalp but did take a rest from working out. My goal is 4 to 5 times a week and no more ( I do a lot of weights so the rest is necessary to prevent injury and not get too thin)   Today Vitamins -check Inversion day 6 - check M&S and bun - check Extra TLC on edges (m&s) - check Full Workout ....n/a 72oz water....in progress Balanced healthy eating ....in progress



Thanks for checking in. I do the same, try to workout between 4 or 5 times a week, but haven't been doing so. I'm glad to hear that you are still on point.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Saturday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...partial
> ...inversion...check
> ...



Whew! Faith I can't keep up with you. But you are motivating us all, keep it up!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Whatever you decide to do will be right for you.



Thanks, so sweet!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Oh wow fancypants007 I thought maybe you had a cold or something. Whatever you decide to do I just hope you're able to get back to an optimal state of health. I know from experience what it's like to be tired of an ailment and that's the primary motivation behind my quest for a healthy lifestyle now that I'm back to myself. I don't ever want to feel that way again.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, have a wonderful Monday!



Thanks for encouragement. I've never been diagnosed with gallbladder problems but in googling my symptoms, it seems like I do have gallbladder issues. I don't think it's gallstones, but it's definitely something. I have to go to my doctor and just get checked out. I wasn't ready to do this, but now I am. Thanks for the caring support.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> It's Monday, let's get it in!
> 
> Vitamins -check
> Inversion day 7 - check
> ...



Thanks for checking in and I'm so glad to hear that your hair is doing great. My hair too is growing faster on one side than the other. I find myself pulling and tugging on sections of my hair on the side that is shorter after my massage. Some Indian massages say to do this pulling/tugging to increase circulation. I'm hoping it will work.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 10, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Some Indian massages say to do this pulling/tugging to increase circulation. I'm hoping it will work.



I'll have to try that. I've been doing messages at night too really just because it's relaxing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Monday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Tea spritz...check
...baggying...water rinsing instead
...inversion...check
...smoothie...skipped
...exercise...i dunno. Don't feel like it 
...visualization...in the works


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Monday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



Shout out to you FaithVA for keeping us all on track. Keep it coming.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Shout out to you FaithVA for keeping us all on track. Keep it coming.



I sure hope I see results. My body seems to be in hibernation.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Tuesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check - got the full 60 oz in 
...Scalp treatment....check
...brought my lunch...no but I kept it healthy (chicken breast and sweet potato0
...Tea spritz...check
...baggying...check
...inversion...check
...smoothie...check
...exercise...in progress
...visualization...check (doing this in front of the mirror. closing my ends and going through the motions of doing a bsb length check).


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 11, 2014)

A big check for yesterday and today    Got the flexi-8s and I really like them. Need to play around with styling options this weekend.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> A big check for yesterday and today    Got the flexi-8s and I really like them. Need to play around with styling options this weekend.



What are the flexi-8s, do tell! I was thinking about getting those curl former rollers. I still haven't decided yet.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Tuesday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check - got the full 60 oz in
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



60oz of water, girl that is good. I am so proud of you keeping and staying motivated. I see many others are responding and they are checking in on a daily basis too. I'm going to stay with doing my once a week check in but I made a manual check list of all the things I'm doing daily/weekly to my hair and checking it off as I complete.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> 60oz of water, girl that is good. I am so proud of you keeping and staying motivated. I see many others are responding and they are checking in on a daily basis too. I'm going to stay with doing my once a week check in but I made a manual check list of all the things I'm doing daily/weekly to my hair and checking it off as I complete.



Nothing wrong with a weekly check in. I know I need a daily check or I will let a lot of things slide and think I did more than I have. A week from now I won't remember how many days I did inversion or took vitamins.  Ask me now or don't ask me at all.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 12, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> A big check for yesterday and today    Got the flexi-8s and I really like them. Need to play around with styling options this weekend.



fancypants007 it's a type of hair clip. Here's a thread with pictures http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469126&highlight=flexi+8&page=2


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Nothing wrong with a weekly check in. I know I need a daily check or I will let a lot of things slide and think I did more than I have. A week from now I won't remember how many days I did inversion or took vitamins.  Ask me now or don't ask me at all.



I hear you and if that is what keeps you on track, then go for it. Like I said on another post, you are motivating us all to stay on point too!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants007 it's a type of hair clip. Here's a thread with pictures http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469126&highlight=flexi+8&page=2



Thanks, I remember now. You have to show pics of your styling methods.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 12, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Thanks, I remember now. You have to show pics of your styling methods.



I am so style challenged it's not even worth it, lol! That's why I bought them. If I can manage something decent one day I'll post it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

...Vitamins...check
...Water...check - got the full 60 oz in 
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying...check
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...skipped 
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...check


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Thursday
..Vitamins...check
...Water...check - 
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...off today
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash...check
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...skipped but plan to stretch before bed
...Visualization...check


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Friday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...I'm not sure  I didn't drink enough
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...didn't eat lunch
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash...check
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...um, I need to do something
...Visualization...check


----------



## schely10 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Today is washday @ 12wks post!! I cant wait for my touch-up! Only 4 weeks to go!! 
Here is what I have done so far:

1)Pre-poo’d w/mustard oil & coconut oil & steamed for 30min
2)shampoo’d w/clarifying shampoo
3)Oil rinsed w/almond oil
4)Applied Mega Tek (26th time) left on for 30min
5)Rinsed out Mega Tek
6)Sprayed w/green tea
7)Deep conditioned w/Mixed Chicks & silk amino acids
8)Steamed for 30min
9)Rinsed w/cold water
10)Dried w/t-shirt

I still have to apply my leave in & m&s!  Washdays are sooo long!! lol


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check - got the full 60 oz in
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...Brought my lunch...check
> ...



You go girl! 
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Friday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...I'm not sure  I didn't drink enough
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



You go girl. With your efforts, you are bound to get results. Cheering you on!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



schely10 said:


> Today is washday @ 12wks post!! I cant wait for my touch-up! Only 4 weeks to go!!
> Here is what I have done so far:
> 
> 1)Pre-poo’d w/mustard oil & coconut oil & steamed for 30min
> ...



Thanks for the check in. Have to post pics of your relaxer results. Keep doing what you're doing to get the results we all want.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, I hope all is well. This is my first of the week check in. I am still on track and yes still need to improve in some areas. I decided to go forward with the GHE at least 5 to 6 days a week. I see great results when I do so. However, I'm using rose water, butter and oils only because I don't want to do the baggy method which can lead to mushy hair. This is how the GHE was explained, using natural products like water, butters and oils. 

I didn't do my rhassoul clay/butter wash on Saturday because I ran out of aloe vera juice which I use to mix it up. Anyhow I'm still focused on doing my exercising, massaging scalp, oiling scalp with new oil mix, and keeping my hair moisturized and sealed. I'm still working on inversion, but I'm motivated now to do it because I read that it can help calm the body and especially relaxing the stomach which are health issues that I have. I will start tonight.

I tried a new massager, that thing they call the tingler. I used it yesterday after oiling my scalp. I will use it and see how it works. 

I'm trying to pay attention to my healthy eating because i know that hair grow is depended on internal just as much. I'm still taking my hair vitamins, MSM and will be adding biotin. I bought some tofu because I read that soy based products are good for my stomach aliment so I'm looking for recipes on how to fix tofu. It's also high in protein which is an added hair benefit. 

My hair overall is doing well. I'm just doing my best with it and hoping just like all of you for the best. I'm still doing fingercombing which seems to be working. This weekend I will comb my hair to see how I'm doing with fingercombing. I'm losing very little hair when I do fingercomb. I don't know if it's the Neutrogena Triple Repair shampoo and conditioner I'm using or what. It's a good product and I use it once a week. I also will be doing a trim this weekend using my Splitender and afterwards, I will be doing my Brazilian Split End blowout doing it only on the last 3-4 inches of your hair. 

Let's all stay focused and motivated on this challenge to achieve the results we want. Remember efforts leads to blessing, so stay consistent!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm not going to stress over the weekends. I will keep the majority of my focus on the weekdays.

Saturday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...no
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...NA
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash...check
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...check

Sunday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...maybe
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...NA
...Tea spritz...skipped
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash...skipped
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...check


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm not going to stress over the weekends. I will keep the majority of my focus on the weekdays.
> 
> Saturday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...



It's still OK, all of it will add up!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Monday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...NA
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash...check
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...check

Tuesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...skipped
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash...think I will GHE
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...check


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 19, 2014)

I have been staying on track, just not checking in.   Today was wash day and while my ends are healthy I was very tempted to cut it back to BSB. Good thing I hid my scissors a while back! I couldn't remember where I put them. 

By the time the year ends I'm pretty sure I'll be able to cut the majority of the remaining relaxed ends off and start 2015 off with almost MBL natural hair at the oldest layer. If I'm lucky maybe my ends won't be too thin and I'll keep more length.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Today makes it one month that my braids have been in my hair and I have received 1 inch of growth so far and a little more in some areas.  I have been drinking water like it's going out of style, being consistent with my vitamins, I exercise at least 4-5 days a week, I've oiled my scalp at least 5 days a week using NJoy's sulfur recipe.  I inverted for 7 days straight (honestly, I haven't noticed any great surge of growth after I did this, however some people notice it weeks after....)  I know oiling my scalp 5 days out of the week seems like a lot but the mixture that I use is very effective at penetrating the scalp and hair follicles, it doesn't just sit on the scalp, I also massage it in for several minutes as well.  I "wash" my scalp with diluted shampoo once every 7-14 days.  Not only have I gotten growth but I am seeing new hair sprouting from my follicles.  I ordered Manetabolism, the reviews have me pretty excited.  If I can keep this up all year I will be thrilled and proud of myself.  and several inches along in my HHJ.  One thing that has me excited is that I am already all natural.  I did have some heat damage but I cut it all off and not I have 3" "bangs"...smh   Once my bangs are as long as my longest layer then I will wear my hair out....


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I have been staying on track, just not checking in.   Today was wash day and while my ends are healthy I was very tempted to cut it back to BSB. Good thing I hid my scissors a while back! I couldn't remember where I put them.
> 
> By the time the year ends I'm pretty sure I'll be able to cut the majority of the remaining relaxed ends off and start 2015 off with almost MBL natural hair at the oldest layer. If I'm lucky maybe my ends won't be too thin and I'll keep more length.



Thanks for checking in and glad that you hid those scissors. While I believe it's important to keep ends in top shape, sometimes if we wait, those ends can fill in nicely. I'm glad to hear that your hair is doing well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Today makes it one month that my braids have been in my hair and I have received 1 inch of growth so far and a little more in some areas.  I have been drinking water like it's going out of style, being consistent with my vitamins, I exercise at least 4-5 days a week, I've oiled my scalp at least 5 days a week using NJoy's sulfur recipe.  I inverted for 7 days straight (honestly, I haven't noticed any great surge of growth after I did this, however some people notice it weeks after....)  I know oiling my scalp 5 days out of the week seems like a lot but the mixture that I use is very effective at penetrating the scalp and hair follicles, it doesn't just sit on the scalp, I also massage it in for several minutes as well.  I "wash" my scalp with diluted shampoo once every 7-14 days.  Not only have I gotten growth but I am seeing new hair sprouting from my follicles.  I ordered Manetabolism, the reviews have me pretty excited.  If I can keep this up all year I will be thrilled and proud of myself.  and several inches along in my HHJ.  One thing that has me excited is that I am already all natural.  I did have some heat damage but I cut it all off and not I have 3" "bangs"...smh   Once my bangs are as long as my longest layer then I will wear my hair out....



Glad to hear of your success. Keep up the good work. Consistency is what counts. I oil my scalp 7 days a week follow by massage for 5-7 minutes so it's all good.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Today makes it one month that my braids have been in my hair and I have received 1 inch of growth so far and a little more in some areas.  I have been drinking water like it's going out of style, being consistent with my vitamins, I exercise at least 4-5 days a week, I've oiled my scalp at least 5 days a week using NJoy's sulfur recipe.  I inverted for 7 days straight (honestly, I haven't noticed any great surge of growth after I did this, however some people notice it weeks after....)  I know oiling my scalp 5 days out of the week seems like a lot but the mixture that I use is very effective at penetrating the scalp and hair follicles, it doesn't just sit on the scalp, I also massage it in for several minutes as well.  I "wash" my scalp with diluted shampoo once every 7-14 days.  Not only have I gotten growth but I am seeing new hair sprouting from my follicles.  I ordered Manetabolism, the reviews have me pretty excited.  If I can keep this up all year I will be thrilled and proud of myself.  and several inches along in my HHJ.  One thing that has me excited is that I am already all natural.  I did have some heat damage but I cut it all off and not I have 3" "bangs"...smh   Once my bangs are as long as my longest layer then I will wear my hair out....



Fabulous, you are making great progress.


----------



## nyunyu (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey there guys! Its been a good little while since I checked in! Life got busy busy, but im organizing things and managing my time better now than last month so thats good. I have had my hair in braids for a good while now, since november last year i think. And im excited to report that im 18weeks post relaxer today!!!! The longest ive ever gone was just about 13weeks! I think its because of the braids ive been able stretch so long. Im happy about this. Im thinking of getting a texlax any time after feb 28th.
I did an inversion method challenge after i saw a girl got 2 inches after 7 days! With pics for proof! So i gave it a try. I really hope i can see some good length after i texlax. Ive been doing search and destroy method and minor little trims since ive been in braids, nothing too major.
I luv the check in check list that you guys have been using, i think id like to join in on the fun starting today!
I definitley want to give my hair all it needs to succeed by the time i texlax again.
Yay!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Wednesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...skipped
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...check
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...check

I've done my 7 days of inversion. I will just do inversion every other day for the rest of the month. I need to buy groceries for my smoothie. Otherwise I'm doing pretty well.

If I have time tonight, I may try to steam.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



nyunyu said:


> Hey there guys! Its been a good little while since I checked in! Life got busy busy, but im organizing things and managing my time better now than last month so thats good. I have had my hair in braids for a good while now, since november last year i think. And im excited to report that im 18weeks post relaxer today!!!! The longest ive ever gone was just about 13weeks! I think its because of the braids ive been able stretch so long. Im happy about this. Im thinking of getting a texlax any time after feb 28th.
> I did an inversion method challenge after i saw a girl got 2 inches after 7 days! With pics for proof! So i gave it a try. I really hope i can see some good length after i texlax. Ive been doing search and destroy method and minor little trims since ive been in braids, nothing too major.
> I luv the check in check list that you guys have been using, i think id like to join in on the fun starting today!
> I definitley want to give my hair all it needs to succeed by the time i texlax again.
> Yay!



Welcome to the challenge. We are glad that you want to be a part.

Yes, all of us are loving the daily check in. Kudos to FaithVA who started it. This is motivating all of us to stay on point. I'm glad that your hair is doing well. Braids are good for stretching relaxers. I'm stretching my relaxers 5-6 months at a time. My last one was the end of December, my next one will be the end of July. I tell you though, I was feeling my newgrowth and it seems like my hair has been without a relaxer for more than just 2 months. Anyhow, keep doing what you're doing. I hope you have success  too with the inversion method. I try to do it everyday, laying on my slantboard for about 10-15 minutes, but I'm still working on it.

For those who don't know - here is a kind reminder about the benefits of doing inversion therapy that I posted also on this thread.....

"Someone who was doing research for a hair manual came across this piece of advice. The more people I talked to about this hair growing method, the more I discovered that this technique actually works. Most women accept hair growth of 6-8 inches per year, the women who incorporated this technique into their hair regime found that their hair was growing 6-8 inches in just six months.... or 12 inches and beyond in a year. This technique is standing on your head."


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Wednesday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



Hats off to you FaithVA. Keep us all motivated by checking in daily. Love it!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hats off to you FaithVA. Keep us all motivated by checking in daily. Love it!



I'm trying to stay motivated. So far I'm not getting any additional growth or losing any weight  But I will stick with it. I have to be getting healthier on the inside.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Well ladies, my hair was looking kinda of funky yesterday after I finished my oil and scalp massage. I decided to put a comb thru it. NOOOOOOO! I was planning to fingercomb my hair this Friday and then comb thru it to see how well I did. Well I started sooner because I was concerned about matting issues. I didn't fingercomb first. I just spritz my hair with rose water and proceeded to comb through gently. I was shocked because after almost a month of not combing, there was very little hair in my comb. The last time my hair touched a comb was January 26th. Maybe this is not real, or my products are keeping my hair on my head. I will do this again on Saturday and I will post the verdict. Stay tuned.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies,

This is another new week. I hope everybody is still doing what they should be doing. I'm back to my rhassoul clay/butter treatments and I did a treatment on Saturday. My hair seems to love it! I wanted to fix my tofu quiche yesterday and just wasn't in the mood to do so. I'm trying to be consistent with my healthy eating and just can't seem to get it together. I will put forth greater effort this week.

I'm still oiling my scalp and massaging it for 5-7 minutes each night. I stopped doing the GHE where I was using water/oils/butters and my hair didn't like it. I keep my hair moisturised with my leave in spray, Wonder 8 oil and CFC. I'm loving Wonder 8 oil. I used it years ago and stopped. Now I'm back to using it because it penetrates deeply into hair. 

I'm still washing my hair on Tuesdays with Neutrogena Triple Hair Repair products and it's working good. I didn't do my brazilian split end treatment yet, but hopefully soon. I combed my hair on Saturday after finish completing my hair, and ladies I had very little hair in the comb. This surprises me because I haven't combed my hair in almost one month. I was impressed. I think it's the CD's Monoi oil and/or Neutrogena Triple Repair that is contributing to less hair breakage/shedding. 

I had to stop taking my hair supplements because it was making me sick. I did order another brand and hopefully they will work.

Keep consistent ladies. I know I have to put forth more effort because I'm slacking, but I see an improvement in my hair just from the weekend and I'm happy with it. I have to work on increasing my water intake, inversion, and healthy eating. I'm trying to stay on track with exercising, oiling and massaging scalp, moisturising and sealing hair. Hopefully, I will be back up to speed the next time I check in. Let's all stay positive and focus with our regimes. We want longer and healthy hair and if we keep doing what we're doing, we will get there. Do not give up because we can do this!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I obviously missed a few days. I'm not going to post a check list for each day. I've been on point with my vitamins, water, food. My exercise and smoothies have been hit and miss. I haven't done any inversions or visualization. And I've done variations of spritzing, baggying, steaming, water rinsing etc.

Sunday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...N/A
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...skipped
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...forgot

Will get back on point today.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I obviously missed a few days. I'm not going to post a check list for each day. I've been on point with my vitamins, water, food. My exercise and smoothies have been hit and miss. I haven't done any inversions or visualization. And I've done variations of spritzing, baggying, steaming, water rinsing etc.
> 
> Sunday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...



Thanks for checking in. We count on you to do so. It seems like you are still doing very well. Can't wait until the end of this challenge which is April. I'm going to bypass a check in in February. We will all check in hopefully with a pic when this challenge is over, but not really over. Many of us are going to continue implementing these methods even after this challenge is over. But until the end of April, let's do all we can to get those increased inches.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Since the beginning of this challenge, I have had a lot of challenges which have severely impacted my progress. For the end of the challenge, I am hoping to have all of my hair at least at nape length. Right now my hair sits between ear length and nape length. Even though it isn't my goal of SL, it will be a sign that I have at least corrected my retention issues. And that is a good first step for me. That is 65 days from now. So I will see where I am then.

I plan on doing a curlformer set this weekend. And I will post pictures then and then post my follow up in April.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Since the beginning of this challenge, I have had a lot of challenges which have severely impacted my progress. For the end of the challenge, I am hoping to have all of my hair at least at nape length. Right now my hair sits between ear length and nape length. Even though it isn't my goal of SL, it will be a sign that I have at least corrected my retention issues. And that is a good first step for me. That is 65 days from now. So I will see where I am then.
> 
> I plan on doing a curlformer set this weekend. And I will post pictures then and then post my follow up in April.



Sounds good. I hope that you reach your goals too! Please post a pic of your curlformer set. I would love to see it. I know it will be beautiful.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Monday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...check
...Inversion...check
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...forgot


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Monday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



All of them are checked, you go girl!


----------



## Mskraizy (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*faithVA, I may have to follow suit with you and post my accountabilities too!! You're doing great!

Hi ladies this me doing another random check in  I'm sorry I keep disappearing and reappearing. 

But anyway, I'm not sure what I last said but since then I've blow dried my hair and have done braidouts and bantu knot outs and currently my hair is within 33 small-medium single braids on my blow dried hair. In a minute, I plan on hopping in the shower and conditioner washing. I want to leave these braids in for like 2 weeks (maybe 3) and just co wash it whenever neccessary, possibly deep condition in them still not sure about that. But my braids have gotten so long! And they're not even mini like I used to do them, they're fairly large and my braids are still about APL now. My hair stretched is still MBL, I'm gonna be fighting for WL this year, but I really do intend to enjoy my hair more. I haven't enjoyed my hair in a WHILE.

I'm also taking vitamins, just taking vitamin C and iron tablets. That's about it. Trying SO HARD to take my diet and exercise seriously but I haven't even made the slightest committment to it. I still find myself in the Drive Thru of some random McDonalds!  And on top of that, all the weight that I lost the year before, I've almost gained it all BACK!!!!!!



Haaaaaa, I don't know when it's gonna click to start taking it more seriously. I just have NO motivation but every time I stand in the mirror....there it is. 

That's my check in, and here are a few pics!










*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^Girl no one can hear all of that crying looking at your hair  I wasn't expecting that. I want hair like that  

 Keep your hair braided up until you feel like doing something with it. Hug yourself and tell yourself that you are ready to get back to healthy eating, exercising and living and make one small change tomorrow. 

See if you can find a Panera drive through instead of a McDonalds


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I almost forgot to update
Tuesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...check
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...skipped

Wednesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...skipped
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...check

I don't feel like doing anything tonight. Going to make me a P&J sandwich and get in the bed.

I went to the doctor this morning. It's a new doctor who deals in integrative medicine. She says she will get me on the proper diet, exercise routine and help me get my hormones straightened out  But my physical is not until May, unless I bump it up which I probably will. But until then I will continue to exercise and eat as well as I can.


----------



## Mskraizy (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^Girl no one can hear all of that crying looking at your hair  I wasn't expecting that. I want hair like that
> 
> Keep your hair braided up until you feel like doing something with it. Hug yourself and tell yourself that you are ready to get back to healthy eating, exercising and living and make one small change tomorrow.
> 
> See if you can find a Panera drive through instead of a McDonalds



*LMBO! Thanks Faith! I will start trying to make small changes, maybe I'll start eating a fruit everyday. And Panera is a good idea. Honestly, I need to cut out the eating out altogether, me and my wallet about to FIGHT!

I'll start taking an orange to work, I love oranges and grapes! Work is really where my eating sets off cause I get so stressed there and I'm a BIG emotional eater. It's gotten so bad til even when I BROUGHT my lunch to work, I still went to the food court for "comfort food".  I can't remember ever being this bad with food.*


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *faithVA, I may have to follow suit with you and post my accountabilities too!! You're doing great!
> 
> Hi ladies this me doing another random check in  I'm sorry I keep disappearing and reappearing.
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful. I love it. I had to say that first. About the other stuff you said, we're all fighting something, so just keep doing what you're doing and try to get back focus. I'm still fighting with inversion, water intake, eating healthy, etc. I'm trying to stay consistent, but sometimes it gets the best of me and I slack off. I think the last time you checked in you said you were doing little of nothing to your hair and wearing a cap/hat. Well that low manipulation is the bomb and hair responds to it. I love your braids/plaits. It sounds like you're still doing YOU, so stay consistent and positive and we will all get there with increased inches. The other issue with weight, well that's another story. 

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^Girl no one can hear all of that crying looking at your hair  I wasn't expecting that. I want hair like that
> 
> Keep your hair braided up until you feel like doing something with it. Hug yourself and tell yourself that you are ready to get back to healthy eating, exercising and living and make one small change tomorrow.
> 
> See if you can find a Panera drive through instead of a McDonalds



Well said!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I almost forgot to update
> Tuesday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...



You know I keep saying this, you go girl!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *LMBO! Thanks Faith! I will start trying to make small changes, maybe I'll start eating a fruit everyday. And Panera is a good idea. Honestly, I need to cut out the eating out altogether, me and my wallet about to FIGHT!
> 
> I'll start taking an orange to work, I love oranges and grapes! Work is really where my eating sets off cause I get so stressed there and I'm a BIG emotional eater. It's gotten so bad til even when I BROUGHT my lunch to work, I still went to the food court for "comfort food".  I can't remember ever being this bad with food.*



The fruit sounds like a great idea. Maybe putting some peanut butter on an apple will make your body think it is comfort food. See if you an find some healthier foods that tricks your body into thinking it is comfort food. For instance hot chocolate (lot fat of course) tricks my brain into thinking it got something good. I had peanut butter and jelly on a flax and wheat bagel round and my mind thought we had tiramisu  

Also maybe you want to try doing some stretches at your desk or closing your eyes for 45 seconds and do some deep breaths to destress a bit.

These are all things I need to do more myself 

You are turning it around now  And we will support and encourage you.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *faithVA, I may have to follow suit with you and post my accountabilities too!! You're doing great!
> 
> Hi ladies this me doing another random check in  I'm sorry I keep disappearing and reappearing.
> 
> ...



I lurv your braids  I know I said that yesterday but I saw them again this morning. I want some. Yeah, I'm begging  If I had braids like that I wouldn't do nothing to my hair. Yep, I'm that hair lazy. They would be up in a bun.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

An update:  I see the results from the inversion, I got one inch this month.  I finished the 7th day of the inversion on the 14th did a pic measurement on the 20th an was just a tad oer 4" in my nape and today on the 27th I am well over 5".  Pics attached...


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Today, Feb 27th


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Today, Feb 27th



That is fabulous.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> That is fabulous.



Thank you!  I FINALLY feel like I can actually see some progress.  I still measure but I started measuring where 6", 12", 18" and 24" falls from where my hair is now an count how many inches I have to go (grow) to reach those markers.  I don't know why it seems better that way for me, I do a lot of things backwards, I count down my reps when I workout instead of counting from 1, I read magazines from the back.... Lol. I am hoping for 12 inches by next Feb, so far I'm on a roll.  The section I showed is the shortest my hair is, my bangs may be a touch shorter because I cut off the heat damage ends but my longest layer is over 12", I haven't measured it in a while because I am more concerned with growing the short layers and my perimeter.  I am looking forward to the next 24 months of I keel growing at this rate... Lol


----------



## Mskraizy (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*faithVA fancypants007 thanks ladies!! You guys are so encouraging and I really appreciate it!

And Faith, totally had a banana and two oranges today! Also took my vitamins as well. Okaaay, so I did end back up in a McDonald's drive thru AGAIN  but it's little steps right now!  lol

Gr8ness83, yet another inspiration!! You ladies are gettin some RESULTS with this inversion thing! That is AWESOME!

So I hopped onboard and tried it out yesterday. I must have inverted at too much of an angle because I got dizzy pretty fast. I used my avocado/castor oil mix, massaged it into my scalp for like 3 minutes, and then laid over the edge of my bed on my back with my shoulders and up hanging off the edge of the bed. After 2 minutes of feeling the blood rushing to my head and feeling like I was gonna faint, I slowly lifted up, breathed for a minute and just sat at the edge of my bed and leaned over. You guys really weren't playing about that part...

I guess I'll just lean over my knees for now, I hope that will give good results to. I can't do that semi-handstand pose. lol But I will try it out again tonight. Hopefully I get an inch too! But if I get the same slowed-down feeling I got yesterday half an hour after I inverted, I won't be continuing this. Oh well to the 1 inch in 1 week thing...*


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Update from the center of my nape: This first pic is from Jan 12 and the second is from today.  
Jan 12: you can see where the ends of my hair lands


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Length check from today, it's been 6.5 weeks but I've grown (and more importantly, RETAINED) well over 1".


----------



## candie19 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies checking in for the end of Feb....
In January I lost at least 2 inches to NJoys original sulfur oil mix and dry air. I had very severe breakage. If I touched my hair I would get broken pieces and split ends all over my hands. 

So for the month of Feb. I.......
- put my hair in corn rolls for three weeks then washed and dc with Joico products
- wore the "mommy wig" as a protective style everyday
- sprayed Hawaiian Silky 10 in 1 twice a day in my hair
- made cayenne pepper and olive oil mix for my scalp http://spacevandal.hubpages.com/hub/Cayenne-Pepper-The-Secret-To-Hair-Growth
- did inversion from Feb 1- 7
- took Country Life "maxi hair" vitamins everyday
- drank 4 bottles of water a day
As a result the breakage has stopped 100%. 

So I'm upping my game for March. I plan to......
- continue everything I did in Feb. 
- take silica gel daily with my juice to get thicker hair
- juice daily

I refuse to do a length check until April for the end of this challenge. I'm hoping to wear my hair out for Easter. Happy growing!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> An update:  I see the results from the inversion, I got one inch this month.  I finished the 7th day of the inversion on the 14th did a pic measurement on the 20th an was just a tad oer 4" in my nape and today on the 27th I am well over 5".  Pics attached...



Yeah, congratulations. Seeing our progress makes you feel so good, doesn't it. I'm happy for you and keep up the good work. Inversion is something that I'm seriously working on and just can't seem to get it together. But posts like this motivates me to put forth that extra effort to achieve good results. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Today, Feb 27th



Girl I'm going to have to start measuring to see what results I get when I start doing the inversion. Proof is definitely in the pudding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *faithVA fancypants007 thanks ladies!! You guys are so encouraging and I really appreciate it!
> 
> And Faith, totally had a banana and two oranges today! Also took my vitamins as well. Okaaay, so I did end back up in a McDonald's drive thru AGAIN  but it's little steps right now!  lol
> 
> ...



Yes, inversion is da bomb. It's healthy period. Google some info about it and see the best poses to take when doing inversion. I just lay on my slantboard and it gives me good results, but 7 days out of the month I want to do it with my head between my legs.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Length check from today, it's been 6.5 weeks but I've grown (and more importantly, RETAINED) well over 1".



Impressive is all I can say. You go girl. That is awesome.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Hey ladies checking in for the end of Feb....
> In January I lost at least 2 inches to NJoys original sulfur oil mix and dry air. I had very severe breakage. If I touched my hair I would get broken pieces and split ends all over my hands.
> 
> So for the month of Feb. I.......
> ...



Sorry to hear about your mishap, we all have had them. I had mine after this challenge started and then again in June. I'm glad you went "postal" sort of speak to get things back in shape and it seems like it worked. Happy to hear that your breakage stopped. 

Now you're on to the next month which starts tomorrow and hoping to make up for the hair lost. I noticed some changes in my hair too that didn't seem right and I feel like my moisturizing mix was not moisturized enough which left my hair dry. I added more oils/conditioners and I ordered another brand of hair butter and yesterday my hair seemed better. I'm learning the importance of being aware and alert when our hair doesn't act right or look right. I'm slowly getting it, but I still need a lot of help.  Glad to hear you're back on track. Keep up the good work and stay consistent.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Wednesday
...Vitamins...1/2
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...skipped
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...skipped

I'm not sure about baggying. It seems to make my hair feel drier vs. more moisturized. May try to GHE instead.

I haven't noticed anything from inversion, so not sure what I am going to do. I may skip it for now and focus on other things. Maybe I will pull out the scalp massager.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Wednesday
> ...Vitamins...1/2
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....skipped
> ...



I want to be lazy and not search for the answer. I knew the difference between GHE and baggying at one time, but now I have forgotten. Do you mind refreshing my memory?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HanaKuroi said:


> I want to be lazy and not search for the answer. I knew the difference between GHE and baggying at one time, but now I have forgotten. Do you mind refreshing my memory?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



GHE pretty much is with dry hair with optional oils and baggying you usually use something with water. You can use a plastic cap with both though 

When I say I'm switching over, I just mean that I may put the oil on my hair/scalp and put on a plastic cap without spritzing first.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Wednesday
> ...Vitamins...1/2
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....skipped
> ...



I stopped during GHE because my hair felt weird. A lot has to do with products used. I made this batch of moisturizing spray using various herbs and I think it wasn't moisturizing enough. I added more oils/conditioner and it seems fine now. I also got another brand of butter and I could tell my hair appeared and felt better.

Do tell, what kind of scalp massager. I am always on the look out for a scalp massager because this is key to hair growth due to increase blood circulation.


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> GHE pretty much is with dry hair with optional oils and baggying you usually use something with water. You can use a plastic cap with both though
> 
> When I say I'm switching over, I just mean that I may put the oil on my hair/scalp and put on a plastic cap without spritzing first.



To piggyback on FaithVA's response, GHE is where you use natural products. You can use water if you don't sweat a lot, but it's optional. Oils and butters are the main ingredients, because she stresses natural products.  You use plastic cap and can pretty much do it 7 days a week. Baggying is where you use conditioner or moisturizing leave ins all over hair with plastic cap.  When baggying, you have to be careful of doing it too much because your hair can become over moisturized and have that mushy feeling which leads to breakage. I may start doing just my ends only and not my whole head to keep my hair ends in good shape. I posted a link that may be helpful. The originator of the GHE answers the question at the bottom.
http://www.lishaunaturals.com/haircare/real-queens-green-house-effect-regimen/


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I stopped during GHE because my hair felt weird. A lot has to do with products used. I made this batch of moisturizing spray using various herbs and I think it wasn't moisturizing enough. I added more oils/conditioner and it seems fine now. I also got another brand of butter and I could tell my hair appeared and felt better.
> 
> Do tell, what kind of scalp massager. I am always on the look out for a scalp massager because this is key to hair growth due to increase blood circulation.



I have one that looks like this. It feels good and doesn't mess up the hair but I rarely use it  I need to put it under my pillow. We will see.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Yeah, congratulations. Seeing our progress makes you feel so good, doesn't it. I'm happy for you and keep up the good work. Inversion is something that I'm seriously working on and just can't seem to get it together. But posts like this motivates me to put forth that extra effort to achieve good results. Thanks for checking in.



Omgoodness yes...! Lol I feel sooooo good that I can FINALLY post about some progress!  I had to go double and triple check the dates that the first pics were taken, I was in utter disbelief when I saw the dates.  It made me want to do the inversion method again but I know if you did it too often then the hair growth effects are diminished.... I guess it's true, 'a watched pot never boils'.  As soon as I braided my hair up and kept it out of sight it TOOK OFF!  I appreciate all the pearls of wisdom and words of encouragement from the ladies on here.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I think this is where I said I would post my next curlformer set. I'm in so many threads, I can't remember 

Things are getting better. I completely my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I think this is where I said I would post my next curlformer set. I'm in so many threads, I can't remember
> 
> Things are getting better. I completely my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.



Looks great! You should feel great. You look wonderful.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I think this is where I said I would post my next curlformer set. I'm in so many threads, I can't remember
> 
> Things are getting better. I completely my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful curls.... I have some curl formers and I have used them on some weaves but never my natural hair.... I like, I like....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HanaKuroi said:


> Looks great! You should feel great. You look wonderful.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thank You. I do feel really good. For the first time in a long time I am feeling improvements in my hair. I was happy with my hair yesterday and today, gray hair and all  

I'm going to enjoy this today and tomorrow and then its going back up


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Beautiful curls.... I have some curl formers and I have used them on some weaves but never my natural hair.... I like, I like....



Thank You. They take a little longer to install but they are able to tame my 4b hair.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice set faithVA !


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Nice set faithVA !



Thank You caliscurls.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Friday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...NA
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...check
...Inversion...skipped
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...dang I keep forgetting 

Wednesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...NA
...Tea spritz...skipped
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...skipped
...Inversion...chedk
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...check


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*faithVA pretty!!! Your hair looks so soft!

I'm on day 3...well, after I get done with tonight day 4 will be completed with the whole inversion thing. I may or may not get some results, but I didn't really measure anything. I'm just gonna use a length check pic I took like two prior to starting this and I'll see from there. Maybe I'll try it again next month. =)

I had a great day today with my diet!! I had healthy food all day today which literally surprised me. Folks are right when they say one healthy decision leads to another. I been eating fruit and salad and fruit grain bars all day and lots of water. I discovered the plain greek yogurt is beyond DISGUSTING and I have a huge tube of it. But by adding in some honey and some sugar, it makes it a LOT more tolerable and just toss in loads of blueberries, strawberries, and raspberries makes it alot better! I feel better today, gonna try to keep this up this week and not buy at the food court all this week. Baby steps, right?

I figure maybe if I get my diet better, maybe the motivation to workout will soon follow suit. Domino affect anyone? Hopefully. lol*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^Thank You. It does seem to be getting softer. I


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've done pretty well this week with my vitamins, inversion, water, smoothies, eating and exercise. I unfortunately washed my pedometer in my pants  So I may buy a fitbit. Maybe
> 
> I have also been pretty consistent with applying my scalp treatment, spritzing and baggying.
> 
> Next week I am going to focus on repeating this week with no major changes. I will be upping my intake of green vegetables and I may add MSM back into my regi. I am going to keep my supplements simple for now.



faithVA did you ever buy the fitbit? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA did you ever buy the fitbit? If so, what do you think of it?



No, I didn't get it. Requested it for my birthday in April.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, I think I might get one this week...just wish they would relaunch the fixed fitbit force


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Ok, I think I might get one this week...just wish they would relaunch the fixed fitbit force


I

I was in radioshack and they had so many new types, I said I would do some research before I bought them. They have wrist versions that are less expensive.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I
> 
> I was in radioshack and they had so many new types, I said I would do some research before I bought them. They have wrist versions that are less expensive.



I'll swing by there and check it out. I've been using the fitbit app only with my iPhone and I love it...I just hate carrying my phone everywhere which is what you have to do without their actual device.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Just updating you ladies with some pics I took today. I didn't realize that I am APL.  I have areas that are shorter, basically my perimeter but it's growing back in leaps and bounds... I'll post more of the same area in 30 days...


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Another pic.....


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I really am praying that I get 12" on 12 months.  I will be MBL in the back and below SL in the front. xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I have one that looks like this. It feels good and doesn't mess up the hair but I rarely use it  I need to put it under my pillow. We will see.
> 
> View attachment 248241



Is this an attachment for a electric massager?


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I think this is where I said I would post my next curlformer set. I'm in so many threads, I can't remember
> 
> Things are getting better. I completely my wash day yesterday at 1 am. But today my hair is soft, moisturized and curly. I am glad to finally have some progress. Here are the results of my latest curlformer set.
> 
> ...



Absolutely beautiful. I have to purchase some of those things. They seem like a good investment. Thanks for posting your pics, you remembered!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *faithVA pretty!!! Your hair looks so soft!
> 
> I'm on day 3...well, after I get done with tonight day 4 will be completed with the whole inversion thing. I may or may not get some results, but I didn't really measure anything. I'm just gonna use a length check pic I took like two prior to starting this and I'll see from there. Maybe I'll try it again next month. =)
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan. It's true about healthy eating. Keep up with the good work.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Just updating you ladies with some pics I took today. I didn't realize that I am APL.  I have areas that are shorter, basically my perimeter but it's growing back in leaps and bounds... I'll post more of the same area in 30 days...



It looks good. It's nice when our hair surprises us. Please post more pics. We will be waiting. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, this is check in for me. I hope everyone is doing well. By all the posts and responses it seems like everyone is doing well and sticking to therir regimes. 

My hair is acting a little funky and I don't know why. I can't really tell when I need a protein treatment but I'm going to give myself one in a few days. I'm also going to pull out that Splitender and give myself a needed trim.

I have been faithfully doing my oil massages and it seems like I have all this newgrowth that seems excessive, but I'm not sure. I try to measure the new growth but then it seems to blend into my other hair. My hair feels so thick at the top and so thin at the bottom. I am seriously thinking about giving myself a touchup. I was going to wait until July, but I don't think I can. Perhaps I will do it before the end of this challenge. 

I tweaked some thing in my regime. I stopped during Rhassoul clay/butter treatments for awhile. Maybe once a month. I also will start using infusium 23 leave in with oils and water as my leave in. I love Mizani coconut soufflé hairdressing and will continue to use it. I will use a clarifying shampoo on Wednesday and then followup with ORS hair mayo mixed with egg. I will substitute my clay treatment with henna shampoo powder mixed with conditioner for my wash day on Saturday and follow up with butter treatment. I'm hoping this will improve my hair and get it out of this funk.

I went back to combing my hair. But what I've noticed is that there is very little hair in my comb. Even when I fingercomb, there is very little hair that comes out. What's up with this. Is this good or not. 

I'm still working on some things, but I will be so busy this week, I will try to make adjustments inbetween. I will give updates, and keep everyone posted. The basic things I'm focus like exercising, oiling scalp, massaging scalp, taking supplement etc., but this healthy eating, inversion I have to work on. I'm trying and will not give up and you ladies continue to do the same. Stay consistent and focus and we will all get there with healthy long increased inches.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Well, I damaged my hair again, trying to get out the indigo.  Can't do bleach, esp. twice.  LOL.  Anyhoo, while it's cut short, I don't mind cutting again just to get rid of the fried stuff.  I've got about 4 inches or so of natural hair and I just wanna see the curls again.  Won't rule out the BKT for when I want it pin straight.  But I need to push it out fast and got biotin, my first time.  After 2 doses of 5,000 mcg, I feel a warmth on my scalp.  12 inches a year just seems so little, I want more and I bet I'll get it.  Will return to my regular of some sort of legume eaten daily.  It helped in the past.  MSM combined also helped.  I want that 3/mo. again.  Diff. weather up here, but I'm pushing for it.  Just hope I don't break out.  This is my year to revamp what I want vs. what I do to achieve it.  All things have changed.

ETA:  Oh, gotta get the lecithin too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];19736275]I'll swing by there and check it out. I've been using the fitbit app only with my iPhone and I love it...I just hate carrying my phone everywhere which is what you have to do without their actual device.



Please let me know what you find. I want to get something. I just haven't researched enough. Fitbit may still be the best out there.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Just updating you ladies with some pics I took today. I didn't realize that I am APL.  I have areas that are shorter, basically my perimeter but it's growing back in leaps and bounds... I'll post more of the same area in 30 days...



 Fabulous.....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Is this an attachment for a electric massager?



No it is just a handheld massager. I think I got it from Morrocco Method or Terressentials. Can't remember which. It's soft, rubbery and flexible.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, this is check in for me. I hope everyone is doing well. By all the posts and responses it seems like everyone is doing well and sticking to therir regimes.
> 
> My hair is acting a little funky and I don't know why. I can't really tell when I need a protein treatment but I'm going to give myself one in a few days. I'm also going to pull out that Splitender and give myself a needed trim.
> 
> ...



I would say less hair in your comb is a good thing. Hopefully your regimen changes will get your hair back in the groove. You are doing massages so don't stress on the inversion too much. Do focus on the healthy eating  Keep up all of your good work.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So I haven't posted since Wednesday?    I will just pick up from yesterday.

Monday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...NA
...Tea spritz...skipped
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...skipped
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...check

Tuesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Baggying/Water Rinse/Cowash/GHE...check
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...check


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> So I haven't posted since Wednesday?   I will just pick up from yesterday.
> 
> Monday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...


 
faithVA, I like this checklist.  I'm stealing it.    I can take out vitamins as I take those with regular daily meds and remove the tea spritz.  I'll add moisture spray and swap juice for smoothie.  Thanks much!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



jbwphoto1 said:


> faithVA, I like this checklist.  I'm stealing it.    I can take out vitamins as I take those with regular daily meds and remove the tea spritz.  I'll add moisture spray and swap juice for smoothie.  Thanks much!



Steal On. The more people use it, the more it will remind me


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I would say less hair in your comb is a good thing. Hopefully your regimen changes will get your hair back in the groove. You are doing massages so don't stress on the inversion too much. Do focus on the healthy eating  Keep up all of your good work.



Thanks girl. I had so much on me this week and I just couldn't get it together. Now my schedule has lighten and I'm good to go. I want to get back into healthy eating because I know it contributes to hair growth. Hopefully I will get better this weekend.
Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, this is check in for me. I hope everyone is doing well. By all the posts and responses it seems like everyone is doing well and sticking to therir regimes.
> 
> My hair is acting a little funky and I don't know why. I can't really tell when I need a protein treatment but I'm going to give myself one in a few days. I'm also going to pull out that Splitender and give myself a needed trim.
> 
> ...




*Hang in there. It must be awesome to be seeing all of that thickness at the root of your hair. You're definitely doing some things right in your regimen! Keep it up! Your comparison pics are gonna look AWESOME! Just imagine what kinda progress you'll see when you compare your start to finish of this challenge! *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I stopped the inversion thing on day 4 and most likely won't be trying it again for awhile. I was starting to get a shortness of breath and constantly feeling choked. I'm thinking it's because I let my iron get too low again so I'm back on the iron tablets. I may try it again next month, maybe. I haven't noticed any specific increase in my hair anyway, maybe the scalp massages are enough...

I'm thinking about protective styling for the rest of the year again. I just don't feel like my hair is budging. Like it got to MBL and....that's where it's gonna stay. Since my hair flourishes more with protective styling I figure I'll do that but I'm just gonna PS in my own hair which means twists and braids for DAYS! I don't wanna get too reliant on my yarn braids again this year.

I'm SO CLOSE. Waist length is like right -------->THERE. At least I think it is. I just want it to be waist length so I can flat iron it already! I just always wanted to wait to flat iron my hair at a really long length I've never seen on myself before. C'MOOOOON TWO INCHES! lol

So back into the twists ladies. Time to get boring again.*


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 6, 2014)

So I have Iliotibial Syndrome in my right leg says the Doc. It's very painful, takes many weeks to heal and why did it happen you ask? That damned "bend down touch my toes" for that one week I did my inversion differently. I failed to stretch and warm up my muscles. Big mistake and now I'm paying for it :/ not sure when I'll be comfortable enough to do inversions again. My leg really hurts


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PinkSunshine77 said:


> So I have Iliotibial Syndrome in my right leg says the Doc. It's very painful, takes many weeks to heal and why did it happen you ask? That damned "bend down touch my toes" for that one week I did my inversion differently. I failed to stretch and warm up my muscles. Big mistake and now I'm paying for it :/ not sure when I'll be comfortable enough to do inversions again. My leg really hurts



*Wow. I'm so sorry to hear that. I stopped because it was making me feel choked and I couldn't really breathe. It's really not something to just "jump up and do" you do have to take precautions with this, I just didn't know my side effects would be so serious.

Geez, I hope you heal up soon!

The things we do for long, beautiful hair...*


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> Wow. I'm so sorry to hear that. I stopped because it was making me feel choked and I couldn't really breathe. It's really not something to just "jump up and do" you do have to take precautions with this, I just didn't know my side effects would be so serious.
> 
> Geez, I hope you heal up soon!
> 
> The things we do for long, beautiful hair...



Thank you! It's getting a little better.. I know what you mean. I did start scalp massages. I need my inch monthly


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm just slacking. 

No checklist needed for Wednesday or Thursday. I took my vitamins, drank my water, brought my lunch or ate a healthy lunch and had my smoothie. I spritzed my hair and that's it.

I didn't do any exercise and I devoured an entire box of girl scout cookies.  I still managed to lose 1/2 pound. 

Warmer weather is coming next week. Next week will be better.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



JaneBond007 said:


> Well, I damaged my hair again, trying to get out the indigo.  Can't do bleach, esp. twice.  LOL.  Anyhoo, while it's cut short, I don't mind cutting again just to get rid of the fried stuff.  I've got about 4 inches or so of natural hair and I just wanna see the curls again.  Won't rule out the BKT for when I want it pin straight.  But I need to push it out fast and got biotin, my first time.  After 2 doses of 5,000 mcg, I feel a warmth on my scalp.  12 inches a year just seems so little, I want more and I bet I'll get it.  Will return to my regular of some sort of legume eaten daily.  It helped in the past.  MSM combined also helped.  I want that 3/mo. again.  Diff. weather up here, but I'm pushing for it.  Just hope I don't break out.  This is my year to revamp what I want vs. what I do to achieve it.  All things have changed.
> 
> ETA:  Oh, gotta get the lecithin too.



You got 3 inches in a month, really. I found that cassavia which is neutral henna damaged my hair so bad some months ago. I stopped using it. I just finished giving myself a henna and indigo treatment. I have no problem with them.

It seems like you are on the right track. Have you tried mustard powder or mustard oil. They both stimulate the scalp and I also mix in cayenne pepper. I do this twice a week as prepoo for 60 minutes and then wash out. I think this is why I have so much newgrowth. My whole scalp tingles. Google it to see what you find. 

We're all hoping for increased inches whether it be 6, 8 12 and beyond. Thanks for checking in and hoping for the best in getting your hair back on track. Keep us posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hang in there. It must be awesome to be seeing all of that thickness at the root of your hair. You're definitely doing some things right in your regimen! Keep it up! Your comparison pics are gonna look AWESOME! Just imagine what kinda progress you'll see when you compare your start to finish of this challenge! *



Start to the finish, I'm hoping that I will see some progress.

My hair is doing better. I'm thinking perhaps the ph was off on some of the products I was using and made my hair a little funky. I stopped using my homemade moisturizing spray and elected to use Kimmeytube leave in recipe and all seems well. I'm going to clarify my hair this weekend and then give it a protein treatment. Do you know a good clarifying shampoo?


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I stopped the inversion thing on day 4 and most likely won't be trying it again for awhile. I was starting to get a shortness of breath and constantly feeling choked. I'm thinking it's because I let my iron get too low again so I'm back on the iron tablets. I may try it again next month, maybe. I haven't noticed any specific increase in my hair anyway, maybe the scalp massages are enough...
> 
> I'm thinking about protective styling for the rest of the year again. I just don't feel like my hair is budging. Like it got to MBL and....that's where it's gonna stay. Since my hair flourishes more with protective styling I figure I'll do that but I'm just gonna PS in my own hair which means twists and braids for DAYS! I don't wanna get too reliant on my yarn braids again this year.
> 
> ...



Girl, you just do you! We love your hair and you will get those 2 inches. Just don't give up! Just like everything else, we plateau, but then we shake things up again to get things moving. The twists are a good protective style and no doubt will lead to increased growth. Cheering you on!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PinkSunshine77 said:


> So I have Iliotibial Syndrome in my right leg says the Doc. It's very painful, takes many weeks to heal and why did it happen you ask? That damned "bend down touch my toes" for that one week I did my inversion differently. I failed to stretch and warm up my muscles. Big mistake and now I'm paying for it :/ not sure when I'll be comfortable enough to do inversions again. My leg really hurts



I am so sorry. Yes if you are not stretched it can cause some problems. Hopefully you will get better soon. There are other positions you can do that are healthy when you do inversion. Google it and you will find a Youtuber who demonstrates some of the positions and some that are not so healthy. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Wow. I'm so sorry to hear that. I stopped because it was making me feel choked and I couldn't really breathe. It's really not something to just "jump up and do" you do have to take precautions with this, I just didn't know my side effects would be so serious.
> 
> Geez, I hope you heal up soon!
> 
> The things we do for long, beautiful hair...*



I echo your sentiments... the things we do for long, beautiful hair!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm just slacking.
> 
> No checklist needed for Wednesday or Thursday. I took my vitamins, drank my water, brought my lunch or ate a healthy lunch and had my smoothie. I spritzed my hair and that's it.
> 
> ...



No worries, because in my opinion you still are motivating to us all. You did what you could and that's good. I have slacked too just because I have been so busy. Anyhow, we will put ourselves back on track, next week for sure.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, this is check in for me. I hope everyone is doing well. By all the posts and responses it seems like everyone is doing well and sticking to therir regimes.
> 
> My hair is acting a little funky and I don't know why. I can't really tell when I need a protein treatment but I'm going to give myself one in a few days. I'm also going to pull out that Splitender and give myself a needed trim.
> 
> ...



@fanypants007 very little in the comb equals minimal shedding and breakage, well done! Whatever you're doing keep doing it.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Well, I damaged my hair again, trying to get out the indigo.  Can't do bleach, esp. twice.  LOL.  Anyhoo, while it's cut short, I don't mind cutting again just to get rid of the fried stuff.  I've got about 4 inches or so of natural hair and I just wanna see the curls again.  Won't rule out the BKT for when I want it pin straight.  But I need to push it out fast and got biotin, my first time.  After 2 doses of 5,000 mcg, I feel a warmth on my scalp.  12 inches a year just seems so little, I want more and I bet I'll get it.  Will return to my regular of some sort of legume eaten daily.  It helped in the past.  MSM combined also helped.  I want that 3/mo. again.  Diff. weather up here, but I'm pushing for it.  Just hope I don't break out.  This is my year to revamp what I want vs. what I do to achieve it.  All things have changed.
> 
> ETA:  Oh, gotta get the lecithin too.



JaneBond007 this happened to me too with indigo. When I used it several years ago it wasn't a problem but last year it definitely contributed to one of my setbacks. Won't use it again ever! Anyhow hope the biotin works for you. I recently switched from using the straight 5000 mcg biotin to the natures bounty extra strength which also has 5000 mcg and noticed the occasional skin breakouts stopped. But with biotin and msm as long as I'm drinking half my body weight in water consistently the breakouts are minimal.....the trick is getting that much water consistently.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Please let me know what you find. I want to get something. I just haven't researched enough. Fitbit may still be the best out there.



faithVA ended up getting the fitbit flex. I've only had it a day but I like it. I'll report back at the end of next week with a full review.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Just updating you ladies with some pics I took today. I didn't realize that I am APL.



Gr8ness83 that is great congrats! What are you using on the perimeter?


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> I stopped the inversion thing on day 4 and most likely won't be trying it again for awhile. I was starting to get a shortness of breath and constantly feeling choked. I'm thinking it's because I let my iron get too low again so I'm back on the iron tablets. I may try it again next month, maybe. I haven't noticed any specific increase in my hair anyway, maybe the scalp massages are enough...
> 
> I'm thinking about protective styling for the rest of the year again. I just don't feel like my hair is budging. Like it got to MBL and....that's where it's gonna stay. Since my hair flourishes more with protective styling I figure I'll do that but I'm just gonna PS in my own hair which means twists and braids for DAYS! I don't wanna get too reliant on my yarn braids again this year.
> 
> ...



Mskraizy maybe your hair is just "resting" and thickening right now....I've heard people mention this before and I do think my hair goes through a similar cycle at least once a year. I noticed that during the winter especially it aways seems like the growth has stopped of a minute. Can't wait to see your WL pics come this summer!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> So I have Iliotibial Syndrome in my right leg says the Doc. It's very painful, takes many weeks to heal and why did it happen you ask? That damned "bend down touch my toes" for that one week I did my inversion differently. I failed to stretch and warm up my muscles. Big mistake and now I'm paying for it :/ not sure when I'll be comfortable enough to do inversions again. My leg really hurts



PinkSunshine77 what in the world?! Wow, hope your leg heals quickly!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm just slacking.
> 
> No checklist needed for Wednesday or Thursday. I took my vitamins, drank my water, brought my lunch or ate a healthy lunch and had my smoothie. I spritzed my hair and that's it.
> 
> ...



faithVA I laughed at this post, it's funny how the body works sometimes. All in all you're doing something right because you're making progress! Maybe it's the muscle you've built or your metabolism has sped up, either way pat yourself on the back for the 1/2 pound.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

fancypants007 and caliscurls are tag teaming the thread today. Oh La La!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

Things are going well but I'm suffering from "hand in hair" syndrome, lol! I need to put myself on a no touch / no pull for two weeks challenge. The interesting thing that has happened over the last 30 days is that I've proven that one side of my hair grows faster than the other.

My perimeter has a lot of grays (I started graying in my late 20s). On February 4th I permanently colored my hair black and did inversion for a week. This week I noticed I've got an inch worth of gray hair on the right side and only a half inch on the left   it actually made me laugh, it's a bit comical the way the patches look.....another explanation could be that the sides of my hair follow different cycles...but the left has aways been a little shorter. Either way, I'm covering those bad boys up this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];19755259]Things are going well but I'm suffering from "hand in hair" syndrome, lol! I need to put myself on a no touch / no pull for two weeks challenge. The interesting thing that has happened over the last 30 days is that I've proven that one side of my hair grows faster than the other.
> 
> My perimeter has a lot of grays (I started graying in my late 20s). On February 4th I permanently colored my hair black and did inversion for a week. This week I noticed I've got an inch worth of gray hair on the right side and only a half inch on the left   it actually made me laugh, it's a bit comical the way the patches look.....another explanation could be that the sides of my hair follow different cycles...but the left has aways been a little shorter. Either way, I'm covering those bad boys up this weekend.



What are you using to color? I am looking at getting the Touchback Hair Color for those in between times. Only my front needs some assistance. I can let the rest go for a while. I'm surprised we don't have a permanent color hair support group. hmmm.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What are you using to color? I am looking at getting the Touchback Hair Color for those in between times. Only my front needs some assistance. I can let the rest go for a while. I'm surprised we don't have a permanent color hair support group. hmmm.



That's not a bad idea. I have to color my edges monthly now or it just looks a mess. My edges appear to grow fast. It actually makes my hair look thin because the hair is white...like white white. After the color the edges look full again. 

I've been using the Garnier Olia for several months now. It's the only one I can find consistently that doesn't dry my hair out. I tried the wash outs but I feel like what's the point...I'm not feeling the white hair at all.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];19755563]That's not a bad idea. I have to color my edges monthly now or it's just looks a mess. My edges appear to grow fast. It actually makes my hair look thin because the hair is white...like white white. After the color the edges look full again.
> 
> I've been using the Garnier Olia for several months now. It's the only one I can find consistently that doesn't dry my hair out. I tried the wash outs but I feel like what's the point...I'm not feeling the white hair at all.



I'm adopting you as my hair coloring sistah  I'm not feeling the white either. Mostly the location, in my face. I've not tried the Garnier. I have a box of the Shea Moisture in my cabinet. I was using Naturatint but I think I like the Shea Moisture better.

I will pick the TouchBack up next week. Not sure I will have time over the weekend. I will let you know how it works. I like that you can just put it on and don't have to rinse, etc. Hair coloring for me is a pain.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm adopting you as my hair coloring sistah  I'm not feeling the white either. Mostly the location, in my face. I've not tried the Garnier. I have a box of the Shea Moisture in my cabinet. I was using Naturatint but I think I like the Shea Moisture better.
> 
> I will pick the TouchBack up next week. Not sure I will have time over the weekend. I will let you know how it works. I like that you can just put it on and don't have to rinse, etc. Hair coloring for me is a pain.



Lol, hair coloring sistahs we are!  Yeah let me know because I do feel like the coloring is messing up my hot oil treatment pre-poo routine.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm just slacking.
> 
> No checklist needed for Wednesday or Thursday. I took my vitamins, drank my water, brought my lunch or ate a healthy lunch and had my smoothie. I spritzed my hair and that's it.
> 
> ...



*I admire your honesty in this post! You always keep me motivated to change something up everyday and it's working! Like fancypants007 said, you gotta be doing SOMETHING right to be making some progress. I'm pretty sure all your progress won't diminish because of one box of girl scout cookies (my weakness is hershey's chocolate bar with the almonds UGH!!! ). You got this faithVA!!! *




fancypants007 said:


> Start to the finish, I'm hoping that I will see some progress.
> 
> My hair is doing better. I'm thinking perhaps the ph was off on some of the products I was using and made my hair a little funky. I stopped using my homemade moisturizing spray and elected to use Kimmeytube leave in recipe and all seems well. I'm going to clarify my hair this weekend and then give it a protein treatment. Do you know a good clarifying shampoo?



*Do you use the kinky curly conditioner too? Or do you have a different one?

Um, I never really pay attention to clarifiers or ph scales or cones or any of that, but I've always been a fan of VO5's Kiwi Lime Squeeze clarifying shampoo. I use it every now and then but I haven't really clarified in a minute. I'm not even sure if they still sell it anymore... Other than that, probably Dr. Bronner's peppermint shampoo? But I don't think it's a clarifier but it does clean really well. Those are my two. *





fancypants007 said:


> Girl, you just do you! We love your hair and you will get those 2 inches. Just don't give up! Just like everything else, we plateau, but then we shake things up again to get things moving. The twists are a good protective style and no doubt will lead to increased growth. Cheering you on!



* Thanks fancypants007!!! I'm hoping that my hair will stop acting up now that we've gotten so close to our second major landmark!!   Thanks for the support, girl, you're right. [George Lopez Voice]WE GOT THIIIIIISSSSS!!!!![/exit] *




caliscurls said:


> Mskraizy maybe your hair is just "resting" and thickening right now....I've heard people mention this before and I do think my hair goes through a similar cycle at least once a year. I noticed that during the winter especially it aways seems like the growth has stopped of a minute. Can't wait to see your WL pics come this summer!



*I've never thought of that...maybe it is. Maybe it was in hibernation or something.... I hope it does get back on a growth spurt this month since it's getting warm-ER never really been that COLD down here. lol Crossing fingers and hoping for the best!


Thanks ladies I really appreciate all the encouragement! We sooooo got this! I can't wait til my hair reaches WL this year. And I mean it BETTER! *


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> @JaneBond007 this happened to me too with indigo. When I used it several years ago it wasn't a problem but last year it definitely contributed to one of my setbacks. Won't use it again ever! Anyhow hope the biotin works for you. I recently switched from using the straight 5000 mcg biotin to the natures bounty extra strength which also has 5000 mcg and noticed the occasional skin breakouts stopped. But with biotin and msm as long as I'm drinking half my body weight in water consistently the breakouts are minimal.....the trick is getting that much water consistently.




Thanks, I've seen two small pimples but I use sandalwood soap and can usually tell when I have deep eruptions coming.  So far, so good.  It's under control.  I have the CVS brand.  

Indigo   I bleached twice and that was the killer.  Damned stuff!  Maybe they are skimping on it and mixing it with something?  Maybe my hormones etc. have changed me?  Dunno.  Oh well, this is setback no. 4?    Hey, it's just hair.  I'm going to give myself 4 years, G-d willing.  At least I know how to moisturize cuz henna...whew!  So drying to my hair.  I use demi-permanent now.

Now yesterday, I cut back to 2.5 inches in the back, less in the front.  I feel my curls coming in.  Got a load of gels yesterday at Sally's and the yt lady there said, "it's a shame that so many people are going natural and trying to be healthier and these companies are charging them so much money."  I got a laugh out of that.  Couldn't find that Sally's knock-off Mixed Chicks, which I like much better than the brand because it's less hard.  I was standing there like a lost puppy.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> That's not a bad idea. I have to color my edges monthly now or it just looks a mess. My edges appear to grow fast. It actually makes my hair look thin because the hair is white...like white white. After the color the edges look full again.
> 
> I've been using the Garnier Olia for several months now. It's the only one I can find consistently that doesn't dry my hair out. I tried the wash outs but I feel like what's the point...I'm not feeling the white hair at all.





One of my setbacks for my older bigchop  was boxed dye.  I went to Sally's and read up from actual stylists and they recommend demi-permanent to above for healthier results.  L'oreal Feria, y'all please don't try it.  Horrible product.  I was so surprised the demi-permanent dyes were so gentle.  There was a yt lady, older woman with substantial grey at Sally's, asking about demi.  She was so confused, she came back in after her purchase to ask if it used peroxide.  LOL.  But it's so low a level.  Next time I want highlights or lighter, it's cinnamon/lemon and sun.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I admire your honesty in this post! You always keep me motivated to change something up everyday and it's working! Like fancypants007 said, you gotta be doing SOMETHING right to be making some progress. I'm pretty sure all your progress won't diminish because of one box of girl scout cookies (my weakness is hershey's chocolate bar with the almonds UGH!!! ). You got this *


*

Dang, you hit me with the honesty word. Dang!

Ok, Honestly, I ate two boxes of girl scout cookies in 1 week  I devoured one box last Friday and Saturday. And then I devoured the other box between Tuesday and Thursday : But I only had 1 box THIS week 

Whew I feel better that is off my chest  I only bought two boxes so I'm back on track now.*


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Dang, you hit me with the honesty word. Dang!
> 
> Ok, Honestly, I ate two boxes of girl scout cookies in 1 week  I devoured one box last Friday and Saturday. And then I devoured the other box between Tuesday and Thursday : But I only had 1 box THIS week
> 
> Whew I feel better that is off my chest  I only bought two boxes so I'm back on track now.



:hardslap:







*Girl don't even feel bad. This was awhile back, but one time I had two of the giant sized hershey's almond chocolate bars, a pint of ice cream, AND half a tin of cookies so girl don't EVEN! 

We all been there, you know we're always rootin for ya!
*


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Gr8ness83 that is great congrats! What are you using on the perimeter?



Thank you.  I've been using Vatika oil and NJoy sulfur recipe. I do 7 days of inversion a month (I'm on day 3 now). I think the biggest contributor is that I wash my scalp at least once a week so I prevent the buildup that often causes breakage. I just redid the braid at the nape area of my head. I had some build up but it was soft and I could break up almost all of it with my fingers and slide it out of the section of hair easily.  I only had very few shed hairs that I slid out with my fingers. Then I applied my leave in mixture, massagesd in some Vatika oil on my scalp and sealed it with castor oil then rebraided it.  During the week I apply the sulfur oil mix and massage my scalp. I am excited about how long my hair is but then I realize that my perimeter is between 4-5" and that's nothing to be happy about. I'm supposed to leave these in until mid-May but thy seems to be coming up so fast that I feel like extending it until July. I don't want to see my hair until it's got some serious length, I feel I might do something stupid like color it or something.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 7, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Thank you.  I've been using Vatika oil and NJoy sulfur recipe. I do 7 days of inversion a month (I'm on day 3 now). I think the biggest contributor is that I wash my scalp at least once a week so I prevent the buildup that often causes breakage. I just redid the braid at the nape area of my head. I had some build up but it was soft and I could break up almost all of it with my fingers and slide it out of the section of hair easily.  I only had very few shed hairs that I slid out with my fingers. Then I applied my leave in mixture, massagesd in some Vatika oil on my scalp and sealed it with castor oil then rebraided it.  During the week I apply the sulfur oil mix and massage my scalp. I am excited about how long my hair is but then I realize that my perimeter is between 4-5" and that's nothing to be happy about. I'm supposed to leave these in until mid-May but thy seems to be coming up so fast that I feel like extending it until July. I don't want to see my hair until it's got some serious length, I feel I might do something stupid like color it or something.



Hmmm you have me thinking I need to get serious about my perimeter. I've been trying to moisturize it twice a day but haven't been consistent, I also think I need to lay off the buns periodically. When my edges are "free" they fair much better.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I'm on a mini braid madness mission (say that three times fast...). From a set of twists that I did like....2 days ago  I am now morphing that into a set of small braids...well, I guess they're downright mini. To me anyway.

I haven't done them in a few years now and they are thee most awesome protective style to do without extensions for me anyway, because I can literally still do my same routine (weekly wash day, deep condition, style, etc) in them and not have to have my look suffer. And another plus is I only have to detangle once a month. The most painful (and pretty obvious) side of this is the install and the takedown but I figured, since my hair is covered up in a hat majority of the time anyway, why would it matter? I could stretch the install AND the takedown over the course of a WEEK if I have to.

It's definitely easier installing these from a previous set of twists. For some reason it seems like less of a hassle, I guess because I'm not looking at unfinished hair. No matter how much or how little I do, it looks presentable if I pull it back into a ponytail or bun. Will definitely keep this method in mind when it comes to doing mini braids and mini twists. Put in a smedium set of twists FIRST and style from there. That's the way I gotta do it. *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Going to skip updating on the weekends but will update Monday through Friday.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I am going on five months of changing myself over. I'm gonna call this my "cocooning period" of 2014. I am already committing to five straight months of non stop protective styling to hopefully get my hair to freaking waist length already.

And along with that I'm gonna commit to getting in shape. Five months from today (the 9th) I will be the double two's! And I just don't want to enter another year of life being the same way.

And also, I want to dress like a pin up girl from the 40's!!!  but seriously, if you've ever seen Christina Aguilara's "candy man" video, that look is just what I LOVE. The tight dresses, the sweetheart necklines, all the polka dots   So that's my goal.

I'm gonna write down the specifics and all my measurements tomorrow and what my specific goal it is I'm going to work towards. I'm not going back to counting calories again. I know what I need to eat and what works, I just want to make that apart of my lifestyle and it is. I'm loving it and the way I've been feeling lately (way more energetic) it's just the exercising that's gonna be a bit more of a motivation. Haaa, but lets get it!

Five months of mini braids, healthy eating, and exercise. Lets see where this gets me....I am going to last through this. I've GOT to!*


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> @fanypants007 very little in the comb equals minimal shedding and breakage, well done! Whatever you're doing keep doing it.



Thank you for that. I was doing fingercombing but I stopped. When I combed my hair after not combing it for about a month, there was very little hair in the comb. I comb my hair everyday and it's the same, very little hair in the comb. I do want this to continue.

To be honest, I don't know what I'm doing. I was using CD's Monoi oil shampoo and conditioner and I was also using Neutrogena Triple Repair shampoo and conditioner but I haven't used them for about 2 weeks. Even when I was fingercombing my hair, there was very little hair that was coming out. I think I will use either Monoi oil shampoo/conditioner and/or Neutrogena at least once a week because if this is the reason, then I do want to continue to see less hair in my comb. Thanks for the breakdown.

I'm also giving myself weekly oil massages, don't know if this is what it is as well.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Things are going well but I'm suffering from "hand in hair" syndrome, lol! I need to put myself on a no touch / no pull for two weeks challenge. The interesting thing that has happened over the last 30 days is that I've proven that one side of my hair grows faster than the other.
> 
> My perimeter has a lot of grays (I started graying in my late 20s). On February 4th I permanently colored my hair black and did inversion for a week. This week I noticed I've got an inch worth of gray hair on the right side and only a half inch on the left   it actually made me laugh, it's a bit comical the way the patches look.....another explanation could be that the sides of my hair follow different cycles...but the left has aways been a little shorter. Either way, I'm covering those bad boys up this weekend.



That's the same here. My left side is shorter than my right side. I'm hoping it balances it out because I really don't like it. 

Girl, I cover my gray last weekend with henna and indigo. It was nice to see the gray hair because I was gauging how much my hair was growing based on my gray hair. My hair stayed this way for about 2-3 weeks but that was enough. Last weekend I colored those grays and now I'm good to go.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I admire your honesty in this post! You always keep me motivated to change something up everyday and it's working! Like fancypants007 said, you gotta be doing SOMETHING right to be making some progress. I'm pretty sure all your progress won't diminish because of one box of girl scout cookies (my weakness is hershey's chocolate bar with the almonds UGH!!! ). You got this faithVA!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion on clarifying shampoos. I decided to use ORS aloe creamy shampoo and it worked fine. I pay attention to acid balance because it is so important. I don't use kinky curly knot conditioner but I use infusium 23 color defender leave in, water and oil. Hopefully it will work for me. My hair does seem different like it is responding to it.
We are all here for the same purpose so we all need encouragement. We are supporting and assisting and helping each other to stay focus, consistent and positive. Your hair will reach WL, no question about it!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I'm on a mini braid madness mission (say that three times fast...). From a set of twists that I did like....2 days ago  I am now morphing that into a set of small braids...well, I guess they're downright mini. To me anyway.
> 
> I haven't done them in a few years now and they are thee most awesome protective style to do without extensions for me anyway, because I can literally still do my same routine (weekly wash day, deep condition, style, etc) in them and not have to have my look suffer. And another plus is I only have to detangle once a month. The most painful (and pretty obvious) side of this is the install and the takedown but I figured, since my hair is covered up in a hat majority of the time anyway, why would it matter? I could stretch the install AND the takedown over the course of a WEEK if I have to.
> 
> It's definitely easier installing these from a previous set of twists. For some reason it seems like less of a hassle, I guess because I'm not looking at unfinished hair. No matter how much or how little I do, it looks presentable if I pull it back into a ponytail or bun. Will definitely keep this method in mind when it comes to doing mini braids and mini twists. Put in a smedium set of twists FIRST and style from there. That's the way I gotta do it. *



Oh, they probably look so pretty. I think of the 120 twists that Ciprana puts in her hair. They are gorgeous and I'm sure yours looks the same way. Girl you have it going on with protective styles and you're right. With your hair in twists and wearing your hat, you can pace yourself when you're ready to take them down. And with low manipulation, I told you, you are going to achieve WL sooner than you think. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Going to skip updating on the weekends but will update Monday through Friday.



Sounds good! We love when you check in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I am going on five months of changing myself over. I'm gonna call this my "cocooning period" of 2014. I am already committing to five straight months of non stop protective styling to hopefully get my hair to freaking waist length already.
> 
> And along with that I'm gonna commit to getting in shape. Five months from today (the 9th) I will be the double two's! And I just don't want to enter another year of life being the same way.
> 
> ...



I'm happy that you set a goal, 5 months and the things you will do to achieve your goal, sounds real good.Let's just go beyond this challenge which is the end of April and just continue to do what we're doing to achieve increase inches whether it be APL, BSL, MBL, WL and beyond. I'm just having so much fun with your ladies and the support that is given in this thread.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies this is another week where I check in. Nothing out of the way. I wanted to clarify my hair so I used ORS aloe creamy shampoo and then followed up with ORS olive oil  replenishing pak and left it on for 1 hr. My hair seems OK.

I tweaked my regime once again and will be using a ayurvedic shampoo powder/conditioner mix that I will use to wash my hair on Saturdays follow up with a shea butter treatment. On Tuesdays, I will use another treatment using mayo/acv/coffee to wash my hair and then use a ayurvedic conditioner afterwards. I'm trying to strengthen and moisturize my hair at the same time. I mentioned earlier, I'm using kimmeytube's recipe for a leave in because of the ph balance. Hoping this will help improve my strands.

I'm still trying to keep focus with the basics even thought I failed miserably last week because I was so busy and my schedule changed. I did very little exercising, eating healthy, etc. I faithfully carry out my routine of moisturizing and sealing my hair, oiling my scalp and massaging for 5 minutes every day. I bought some new supplements that I'm also taking. I want to try to incorporate the GHE just on my hair ends at least 2-3 days a week. I still haven't trimmed my hair and I probably will be doing this soon. Other than that, I'm trying to stay on track. Remember, our efforts pay off so continue to stay motivated, consistent with our regimes and having a positive attitude will lead to increased inches and increased length. Stay focused ladies because we can do  this.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

@faithVA..would you consider starting a hair coloring support thread? I used henna for a while and the color inconsistency did not really help. I recently used a demi rinse, it was a up line from jazzing Clairol product especially formulated to heavy gray. It was the type that washes out in 12 washes. What have you been using? I actually have a lily munster streak ( bride of Frankenstein) in the front of my hair line. If I could deal with sporting it I would. It just makes me feel old. I cannot bear to look at it. I recently got my hair in for a trim at the stylist. She pressed it for my mothers funeral. I guess it is understandable that I would have some thinning. I retained length but my hair is still experiencing some trouble. I took inventory of my habits for 2013. Mama and Daddy were ill and I was not working. I ran out of garlic capsules and slacked on my Alter ego treatments. I have to make a complete return to hair vitamins as well. I will buy a years worth to keep them in stock.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



felic1 said:


> @faithVA..would you consider starting a hair coloring support thread? I used henna for a while and the color inconsistency did not really help. I recently used a demi rinse, it was a up line from jazzing Clairol product especially formulated to heavy gray. It was the type that washes out in 12 washes. What have you been using? I actually have a lily munster streak ( bride of Frankenstein) in the front of my hair line. If I could deal with sporting it I would. It just makes me feel old. I cannot bear to look at it. I recently got my hair in for a trim at the stylist. She pressed it for my mothers funeral. I guess it is understandable that I would have some thinning. I retained length but my hair is still experiencing some trouble. I took inventory of my habits for 2013. Mama and Daddy were ill and I was not working. I ran out of garlic capsules and slacked on my Alter ego treatments. I have to make a complete return to hair vitamins as well. I will buy a years worth to keep them in stock.



felic1, If enough women were interested I would start one. Sometimes though threads don't get the support and they just fall by the wayside. I am not as good at keeping threads bumped up as much as I used to be. bad me  

I started out with Cream of Nature Box Color - I think. My hair did wonderfully with it. Then I joined LHCH and found out I wasn't supposed to use that (oops)

So then I tried to do the right thing and my hair has been jacked up every since 

I used henna for 1.5 years. It last for 3 days and then starts to wear off. My hair line is gray within a week. I tried rinses. Sometimes they don't even last a day and just rinse off. I tried the mascara sticks and end up with color all over my hands and face  I look a mess and don't even know it.

I tried bigen  Then I switched over to ION Demi. It worked Ok, but I was worried about what as in it because I was trying to stay more natural. I then tried Naturatint. I think I like it. Then I tried SM Color. And I like this. Then I went back to Naturatint. Now I'm back to SM Color. I was looking at ecoColor but I'm not sold. I've looked at eColor but still on the fence. I was looking at the shampoo color but they say it only comes in black and I've never colored my hair black. I'm hesitant on that.

This week I'm supposed to buy TouchBack and see how that goes.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2014)

Over the weekend I colored my edges, washed & DC'ed, then by accident let my hair air dry about 80%. I got called away for an unexpected errand and when I got back I fully expected my hair to be a dry mess. There was NO product in it after the DC. I had to just throw it in a low bun, put on a scarf and hat and leave. When I was able to get back to it my hair was so soft I was shocked. So I decided to do a curlformer set (inspired by faithVA) and used my KeraVada butter with water as the only products. 

The set was so cute and soft! I scratched my head in wonder as to why I don't use the curlformers more often. The only thing I'll do different next time is use some type of holding gel over the butter,

The updo is being held in place by one of the flexi-8's I recently purchased


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];19768125]Over the weekend I colored my edges, washed & DC'ed, then by accident let my hair air dry about 80%. I got called away for an unexpected errand and when I got back I fully expected my hair to be a dry mess. There was NO product in it after the DC. I had to just throw it in a low bun, put on a scarf and hat and leave. When I was able to get back to it my hair was so soft I was shocked. So I decided to do a curlformer set (inspired by faithVA) and used my KeraVada butter with water as the only products.
> 
> The set was so cute and soft! I scratched my head in wonder as to why I don't use the curlformers more often. The only thing I'll do different next time is use some type of holding gel over the butter,
> 
> The updo is being held in place by one of the flexi-8's I recently purchased



Very pretty and a great job. When you get the hang of it, try doing your curlformer set without butter or holding gel to see if you get a better hold. Once you take out the curlformers and let them cool then massage a little butter on your curls. Your hair will dry faster and then the product won't weigh your curls down.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty and a great job. When you get the hang of it, try doing your curlformer set without butter or holding gel to see if you get a better hold. Once you take out the curlformers and let them cool then massage a little butter on your curls. Your hair will dry faster and then the product won't weigh your curls down.



I will try that next time thanks!!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Over the weekend I colored my edges, washed & DC'ed, then by accident let my hair air dry about 80%. I got called away for an unexpected errand and when I got back I fully expected my hair to be a dry mess. There was NO product in it after the DC. I had to just throw it in a low bun, put on a scarf and hat and leave. When I was able to get back to it my hair was so soft I was shocked. So I decided to do a curlformer set (inspired by faithVA) and used my KeraVada butter with water as the only products.
> 
> The set was so cute and soft! I scratched my head in wonder as to why I don't use the curlformers more often. The only thing I'll do different next time is use some type of holding gel over the butter,
> 
> The updo is being held in place by one of the flexi-8's I recently purchased



Looks very nice. I have to purchase some curlformers to see how my hair will behave.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*caliscurls, gorgeous set! Man, ya'll make me want to get some curlformers now! That's now on my "styles to master" list. *



fancypants007 said:


> Oh, they probably look so pretty. I think of the 120 twists that Ciprana puts in her hair. They are gorgeous and I'm sure yours looks the same way. Girl you have it going on with protective styles and you're right. With your hair in twists and wearing your hat, you can pace yourself when you're ready to take them down. *And with low manipulation, I told you, you are going to achieve WL sooner than you think.* Keep up the good work!



*I surely hope so! My fingers are cramped from crossing them so hard. They could literally snap off! *



fancypants007 said:


> I'm happy that you set a goal, 5 months and the things you will do to achieve your goal, sounds real good.Let's just go beyond this challenge which is the end of April and just continue to do what we're doing to achieve increase inches whether it be APL, BSL, MBL, WL and beyond. I'm just having so much fun with your ladies and the support that is given in this thread.



*Oh yeah, I forgot this challenge was supposed to end in April.  Honestly, I'm down for keeping up with this thread. This is like our little secret club!

We need an initiation of some sort. 

 

Well.... 




Here's a pic of my mini braids!







My regimen from hereon out is basically the same. Still weekly wash days and deep conditionings. Great thing about these braids is I can co-wash them everyday which I probably will be once I really get into my exercise again. Or at least every other day. To moisturize after a co-wash, I normally just moisturize the ends with the co-wash conditioner I used (normally suave naturals strawberry one ) and some eco styler gel atop of it.

On days I don't, possibly just spritz the ends with some water and seal with an oil. I plan to oil and massage my scalp nightly and just let my curls rest. Installs are gonna last me at least 4 weeks, maybe longer but no shorter than that.

Hoping to get some great growth! Eeeeeeek! *


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 11, 2014)

Your mini braids look nice and full Mskraizy I like! One day.....next year I hope to have one that looks as good!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *caliscurls, gorgeous set! Man, ya'll make me want to get some curlformers now! That's now on my "styles to master" list. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful job, I love them. They look so uniform, well done! I told you before that the low manipulation is the bomb. The weather is beginning to break and cowashing everyday or every other day is going to create that great environment for growing hair. Be careful though with matting and buildup. I say that because I remember LadyPaniolo talked about not wetting the hair too much because it could cause these problems. But I know you are on it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Your mini braids look nice and full Mskraizy I like! One day.....next year I hope to have one that looks as good!



I echo your sentiments exactly!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *
> 
> 
> Hoping to get some great growth! Eeeeeeek! *



Love your braids. I love the way they hang. What a wonderful, carefree style.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Mondaty
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Scalp Massage...check
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...forgot 

I need to work on my visualization. I will write a reminder on my mirror.

I'm still feeling a bit tired. Will eat a salad when I get home from work to see if that gives me enough energy to workout. I go to the doctor Wednesday so hopefully she will help me figure out what's going on with me.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Beautiful job, I love them. They look so uniform, well done! I told you before that the low manipulation is the bomb. The weather is beginning to break and cowashing everyday or every other day is going to create that great environment for growing hair. *Be careful though with matting and buildup.* I say that because I remember LadyPaniolo talked about not wetting the hair too much because it could cause these problems. But I know you are on it. Keep up the good work.




*This is exactly why I opted to do my mini braids. For  me, washing mini braids is way better than washing twists. I can NEVER wash my mini twists and get away with it, water literally can NOT touch my hair because my hair meshes in it so quickly. But I can wet small braids everyday and not have a problem come takedown. If anything is a problem, it will be the new growth which is why my styles never last more than a month. Mini braids are great when I want a protective style I can wash. Not so much with the twisties. Braids in actuality are the better style for my hair, they just take so LONG to DO!!! erplexed*


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Mondaty
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



*Great job faithVA! What's visualization? Probably something I need to be doing. *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=281956 said:
			
		

> Mskraizy[/USER];19775073]*Great job faithVA! What's visualization? Probably something I need to be doing. *



I stand in front of the mirror, close my eyes and pretend like I'm doing a length check. I actually start at my hair and pull my hands down to where I want the hair to be.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*I've been playing with my mini braids a ton already. I can tell I'm going to really enjoy the next 6 months! I'm getting into my 1940 do's already! I've gotta get some big black hair rollers so I can practice those perfect pompadours and rolls! lol But I did create a style that I love and may wear more of more often. You know what I realized?

1940's and 50's hairstyles make GREAT protective styles! *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I stand in front of the mirror, close my eyes and pretend like I'm doing a length check. I actually start at my hair and pull my hands down to where I want the hair to be.



*That's interesting. See, when I'm doing this I'm actually pretending to be doing a future tutorial for youtube 

Does that count? *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *That's interesting. See, when I'm doing this I'm actually pretending to be doing a future tutorial for youtube
> 
> Does that count? *



I don't know you may have to ask your mind. It may just bring you a camera and not more length


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I don't know you may have to ask your mind. It may just bring you a camera and not more length



*


That works too!! 

Pleeeeaaaase give me a Canon Rebel T3i!!!! Pleeeeeeaaaase give me a Canon Rebel T3i!! *


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I stand in front of the mirror, close my eyes and pretend like I'm doing a length check. I actually start at my hair and pull my hands down to where I want the hair to be.


  Ok Miss faithVA you are full of good info. I'm going to start doing this instead of doing length checks every other day...SMH


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Ok Miss faithVA you are full of good info. I'm going to start doing this instead of doing length checks every other day...SMH



It actually feels better  I don't have the disappointment of dang, my hair is the same length as last month. I just have to remember to do them now.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 12, 2014)

Last night I remembered why I stopped using the curlformers - after day 3 my hair starts to tangle like crazy and my ends get extra dry. Happens every time. So last night I finger detangled, moisturized and sealed and put it in a goddess braid. Feels so much better now.

I'm not certain but I think it's the usage of heat that makes a difference - as in when I tension blow dry my hair is always soft and stays that way...maybe I shouldn't let my curlformer sets air dry. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Last night I remembered why I stopped using the curlformers - after day 3 my hair starts to tangle like crazy and my ends get extra dry. Happens every time. So last night I finger detangled, moisturized and sealed and put it in a goddess braid. Feels so much better now.
> 
> I'm not certain but I think it's the usage of heat that makes a difference - as in when I tension blow dry my hair is always soft and stays that way...maybe I shouldn't let my curlformer sets air dry. Anyone have any advice?



I set with heat. But how are you maintaining your hair day 2? How do you put your hair up at night? Do you comb your section before putting in the curlformers?


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I set with heat. But how are you maintaining your hair day 2? How do you put your hair up at night? Do you comb your section before putting in the curlformers?


faithVA
Before and as I'm setting my hair is being detangled. I just wear it in a simple french twist up do and leave it that way at night with a scarf. I spritz it a bit each day with water and seal with my butter....maybe I should use oil on these days instead. When it's set I can't really pull the water and butter through my hair or the curls will fall. How are you moisturizing and sealing?


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Mondaty
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



Thanks for checking in. I hope you feel better.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *This is exactly why I opted to do my mini braids. For  me, washing mini braids is way better than washing twists. I can NEVER wash my mini twists and get away with it, water literally can NOT touch my hair because my hair meshes in it so quickly. But I can wet small braids everyday and not have a problem come takedown. If anything is a problem, it will be the new growth which is why my styles never last more than a month. Mini braids are great when I want a protective style I can wash. Not so much with the twisties. Braids in actuality are the better style for my hair, they just take so LONG to DO!!! erplexed*



Thanks for that. I never knew that. Since all of us are different, I wonder how my hair will act if I cowash it frequently. I was thinking about putting braids in my hair just so I can leave my hair alone for awhile and I thought about not being able to moisturize as much. I will give it a try for a month to see how it goes.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I've been playing with my mini braids a ton already. I can tell I'm going to really enjoy the next 6 months! I'm getting into my 1940 do's already! I've gotta get some big black hair rollers so I can practice those perfect pompadours and rolls! lol But I did create a style that I love and may wear more of more often. You know what I realized?
> 
> 1940's and 50's hairstyles make GREAT protective styles! *



Yes they do. You are my kind of girl. I loved  that era, the style of dressing and the hairstyles. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Last night I remembered why I stopped using the curlformers - after day 3 my hair starts to tangle like crazy and my ends get extra dry. Happens every time. So last night I finger detangled, moisturized and sealed and put it in a goddess braid. Feels so much better now.
> 
> I'm not certain but I think it's the usage of heat that makes a difference - as in when I tension blow dry my hair is always soft and stays that way...maybe I shouldn't let my curlformer sets air dry. Anyone have any advice?



I've never used them. Perhaps someone else will chime in. I'm sorry to hear about your dryness, but I'm happy to hear that you fix the problem.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

SO I have been super busy working, spending time wih my son and trying to squeeze in gym time so I haven't had the opportunity to go through the thread from where I left off and but the primary purpose of this post is to make sure I didn't offend anyone on my last post on this thread (I think it was the last post)... Anyway, I was asked about my perimeter and I replied basically saying how "I need to keep my hair out of sight or I will do something stupid like color it."  Now, before you get the stones ready I would like to state that in my defense, I had not read the previous posts about some of the ladies having setbacks and negative results from coloring their hair and in no way was I talking about any of them.  I had gotten a notification about a mention that I recieved, I clicked on it, read the mention, replied and then closed the page.  I was refering to myself and MY hairs inability to survive and thrive with color in it.  I wish I had the ability to color my hair without it breaking off and becomming dry or damaged.  No matter what I do, eventually, it does not hold up.  I sincerely hope that no one thought that I was refering to them in particular or women in general who color their hair.  I refered to it as stupid because in the past I still would color my hair, even though I knew that my hair would become damaged.  So yeah, that was me being stupid because I did it anyway.  Along with countless other things that have jacked my hair up.  SMH


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I stand in front of the mirror, close my eyes and pretend like I'm doing a length check. I actually start at my hair and pull my hands down to where I want the hair to be.


 

I do that too!  I measure out 6" from where it currently is and tell myself that at MINIMUM, it will fall there a year from now and then I go down 12" and do the same thing.  Ideally, I would like to grow my har 24" in 24 months so I have gotten my flexible tape measurer and measured 24" from where my hair is now and that's TBL baby!!! (in most parts, my bangs will be below WL).  I just need to be patient and keep these kiddie braids in for a while and I will be well on my way.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *That's interesting. See, when I'm doing this I'm actually pretending to be doing a future tutorial for youtube *
> 
> *Does that count? *


 
I do that too, I actually wrote down certain videos I would like to do so when the time comes I don't forget them.  I have taken pics so I can do a video pic compilation of my journey and I can post the progress all at once.  I do that for the ladies who are like me and want to see the before and after immediately.  I don't mind if the pics were taken years apart but I don't want to wait through it... not all the time, I can have the attention span of a squirrel at times....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA
> Before and as I'm setting my hair is being detangled. I just wear it in a simple french twist up do and leave it that way at night with a scarf. I spritz it a bit each day with water and seal with my butter....maybe I should use oil on these days instead. When it's set I can't really pull the water and butter through my hair or the curls will fall. How are you moisturizing and sealing?



Yeah, I don't think most people that do any type of roller set use water on their hair. They usually find a moisturizer that doesn't cause frizz, like KKNT, Darcy's Botanicals or Sapote. 

I have been using a moisturizer and then pin curling. My hair isn't long enough to twist up yet.

I don't think it is the curlformers. I think you might want to find something then something really wet to moisturize with. Butter is a little heavy for a roller set but OK if you are just going to wear it in a french twist.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 12, 2014)

Gr8ness83 said:


> SO I have been super busy working, spending time wih my son and trying to squeeze in gym time so I haven't had the opportunity to go through the thread from where I left off and but the primary purpose of this post is to make sure I didn't offend anyone on my last post on this thread (I think it was the last post)... Anyway, I was asked about my perimeter and I replied basically saying how "I need to keep my hair out of sight or I will do something stupid like color it."  Now, before you get the stones ready I would like to state that in my defense, I had not read the previous posts about some of the ladies having setbacks and negative results from coloring their hair and in no way was I talking about any of them.  I had gotten a notification about a mention that I recieved, I clicked on it, read the mention, replied and then closed the page.  I was refering to myself and MY hairs inability to survive and thrive with color in it.  I wish I had the ability to color my hair without it breaking off and becomming dry or damaged.  No matter what I do, eventually, it does not hold up.  I sincerely hope that no one thought that I was refering to them in particular or women in general who color their hair.  I refered to it as stupid because in the past I still would color my hair, even though I knew that my hair would become damaged.  So yeah, that was me being stupid because I did it anyway.  Along with countless other things that have jacked my hair up.  SMH



Hey Gr8ness83 no offense was taken here  some people do indigo and it is the equivalent of acid for me now, lol! To each their own - no ones hair is the same. Glad you're here in the thread. We want to hear from you so keep posting!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 12, 2014)

faithVA thanks for the insight. I've got a moisturizer from NaturelleGrow I can try with it next time. So dry, no product set with heat. Then product moisturizer and oil afterward


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> SO I have been super busy working, spending time wih my son and trying to squeeze in gym time so I haven't had the opportunity to go through the thread from where I left off and but the primary purpose of this post is to make sure I didn't offend anyone on my last post on this thread (I think it was the last post)... Anyway, I was asked about my perimeter and I replied basically saying how "I need to keep my hair out of sight or I will do something stupid like color it."  Now, before you get the stones ready I would like to state that in my defense, I had not read the previous posts about some of the ladies having setbacks and negative results from coloring their hair and in no way was I talking about any of them.  I had gotten a notification about a mention that I recieved, I clicked on it, read the mention, replied and then closed the page.  I was refering to myself and MY hairs inability to survive and thrive with color in it.  I wish I had the ability to color my hair without it breaking off and becomming dry or damaged.  No matter what I do, eventually, it does not hold up.  I sincerely hope that no one thought that I was refering to them in particular or women in general who color their hair.  I refered to it as stupid because in the past I still would color my hair, even though I knew that my hair would become damaged.  So yeah, that was me being stupid because I did it anyway.  Along with countless other things that have jacked my hair up.  SMH



Someone was giving you the business because you said colored ladies are stupid?  Ok I'm just playin. I know you didn't say that.

I color my hair all the time. I didn't take any offense to your post. I don't actually remember your post  You have no problems from me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA thanks for the insight. I've got a moisturizer from NaturelleGrow I can try with it next time. So dry, no product set with heat. Then product moisturizer and oil afterward



I set with tea only
Dry on low heat for 1 hour
Let cool for at least 20 minutes
Remove curlformers
I separate my curls
I usually don't moisturize until the second day but my hair is short. I just throw on the bonnet or I pin curl certain areas.
I moisturize usually just the ends the 2nd day and pin curl.

I haven't worn my hair past 3 days though. It usually gets put into flat twists or put into twists for a puff. I'm too lazy right now to pin curl every night and it's too short to put into a french twist like you do.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 12, 2014)

faithVA what kind of tea do you use?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA what kind of tea do you use?



I'm either using the Natural Oasis tea blend or the one I made up with has 50-11 things in it. 

The tea works for me but I don't think it has to be tea. I think as long as you set your hair with something light and that saturates your hair you will be good. Saturated hair sets better and straighter with heat than damp hair. 

I have to keep my hair saturated while I'm styling so the tea works well.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Hey @Gr8ness83 no offense was taken here  some people do indigo and it is the equivalent of acid for me now, lol! To each their own - no ones hair is the same. Glad you're here in the thread. We want to hear from you so keep posting!


 


faithVA said:


> Someone was giving you the business because you said colored ladies are stupid?  Ok I'm just playin. I know you didn't say that.
> 
> I color my hair all the time. I didn't take any offense to your post. I don't actually remember your post  You have no problems from me.


 

I am glad that no offense was taken.  No one has said anything about it but when I finally went back and read the posts that I have missed in the last several days I saw how someone may take offense so I wanted to clarify that I meant no harm by saying that... Thanks!


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for that. I never knew that. Since all of us are different, I wonder how my hair will act if I cowash it frequently. I was thinking about putting braids in my hair just so I can leave my hair alone for awhile and I thought about not being able to moisturize as much. I will give it a try for a month to see how it goes.




*fancypants007, It's all about trial and error.  But I can tell the difference if I feel that my hair is starting to mesh. And normally it happens with my twists. If my hair is normal and not going to matt or mesh in anyway then it feels generally silky after I wash it, like the hair feels slippery even with all the product rinsed out and it retains a shine/sheen. If my hair is going to start meshing after it dries, the hair normally feels extremely fuzzy and like a wet towel... Doesn't feel good at all  and it also appears duller. Usually it's always my braids that feel silky/slippery and my twists that feel like a wet towel after a wash, especially a co-wash. And usually with my twists, as they dry they start to feel kinda crunchy even after I moisturize it. I've washed my hair in small twists, medium twists, mini twists, yarn twists, and it's always the same wet towel fuzzball feel. On the other side, I've washed mini braids, small braids, medium braids, and yarn braids and they always have the slippery feel which lets me know that when it comes to take them out, it'll be like taking down a braidout and not like getting through a jungle....I have no idea if that made ANY sense. *



Gr8ness83 said:


> SO I have been super busy working, spending time wih my son and trying to squeeze in gym time so I haven't had the opportunity to go through the thread from where I left off and but the primary purpose of this post is to make sure I didn't offend anyone on my last post on this thread (I think it was the last post)... Anyway, I was asked about my perimeter and I replied basically saying how "I need to keep my hair out of sight or I will do something stupid like color it."  Now, before you get the stones ready I would like to state that in my defense, I had not read the previous posts about some of the ladies having setbacks and negative results from coloring their hair and in no way was I talking about any of them.  I had gotten a notification about a mention that I recieved, I clicked on it, read the mention, replied and then closed the page.  I was refering to myself and MY hairs inability to survive and thrive with color in it.  I wish I had the ability to color my hair without it breaking off and becomming dry or damaged.  No matter what I do, eventually, it does not hold up.  I sincerely hope that no one thought that I was refering to them in particular or women in general who color their hair.  I refered to it as stupid because in the past I still would color my hair, even though I knew that my hair would become damaged.  So yeah, that was me being stupid because I did it anyway.  Along with countless other things that have jacked my hair up.  SMH



*Ummm...I want to color my hair. 

 I just kidding, I'm not offended either. C'mon you're among hair friends!!! 

And I'm probably not gonna color my hair anyway. Too afraid to have my curl pattern loosened and have my moisture levels recede. *





Gr8ness83 said:


> I do that too, I actually wrote down certain videos I would like to do so when the time comes I don't forget them.  I have taken pics so I can do a video pic compilation of my journey and I can post the progress all at once.  I do that for the ladies who are like me and want to see the before and after immediately.  I don't mind if the pics were taken years apart but I don't want to wait through it... not all the time, I can have the attention span of a squirrel at times....




*Gr8ness83, GEEZ I thought it was just ME!!! 

Now I don't feel so weird anymore.  I have a long list of "tutorials" I plan to do should I ever work up the nerve to even start a youtube channel. I just have to get comfortable with hearing myself, I feel like I sound weird on camera. erplexed*




faithVA said:


> *I set with tea only*
> Dry on low heat for 1 hour
> Let cool for at least 20 minutes
> Remove curlformers
> ...



*faithVA I've never heard of this.

Does it make your hair feel soft? Does it give really good definition? What tea do you use and how do you even make it?


Inquiring minds wanna know... *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Sooo, finally started on my fitness today. I screwed up yesterday. I took my measurements and weighed myself and all that jazz. I started out with good intentions and then got tempted by pizza and hot wings! UGH!!!!

But today, started my morning had a salad, took all my vitamins and whatnots, and did a 20 minute workout I saw off youtube trying to work my way into it.

I even signed up for this thing called "Nature Box". I caught a sale today it was half off, so I'm getting a box for like $10 a month and basically they send you 5 bags, 1 of a different health snack of your choice or they just surprise you with something that's new in stock. A lot of their stuff looks really good and since I'm a huge snacker anyway, why not? I don't mind getting food delivered to my door, no I NEVER mind that! 

After my workout, I also co-washed my braids. Getting ready to moisturize and possibly wait until saturday when I plan to wash and deep condition. I'm thinking about doing acv rinses instead of shampoos while in the braids, I feel they'll stay fresher longer rather than using shampoos. And that's basically it.

This was truly a perfect time to install these mini braids. They're great for the active too! *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *
> 
> faithVA I've never heard of this.
> 
> ...


*

My avi is my set with tea. I won't say it makes the hair soft. But it allows the hair to remain soft, light and fluffy versus the stiffness that can happen when you set with gels or foams or other products. 

I feel I get really good definition. 

I have a tea blend I purchased from Natural Oasis which comes with her product line. It comes in a tea bag and you just put it in 8 oz to 16 oz of water. I also have a tea blend I made up myself. This has all kinds of stuff. I mixed tea bags with loose tea: chamomile, hibiscus, marshmallow, nettle, sage, fenugreek. Probably some more *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

My hair seems to hold moisture for about 3 days. After that it is OK but I can feel it drying out and the SSKs start. 

Optimally I would love to do a mid-week rinse or cowash. I've never had luck cowashing in twist. My twist unravel and my hair frizzes not matter what I use, how gentle I am or how I try to protect it. 

I've also tried all the moisturizing suggestions to remoisturizing my hair. It lasts for a few hours but my hair gets drier and it just won't make it 7 days. So this month and next is dedicated to keep my twist moisturized.

I was going to put a tshirt around my head, get in the shower and rinse with the tea shirt on. I know that sounds crazy. But I was hoping by reducing the pressure of the water, it would prevent my twist from unraveling. But I was too lazy when I got home. 

Instead I put a nice layer of oil on my twists. I filled my kitchen sink with water and 2 tbsp of acv and dunked my head. I couldn't get all of my twist in the water so I used a cup and poured the water over my head until my hair was saturated. I then wrapped my hair in a t-shirt. When my hair is damp I will seal with hazelnut oil. 

I'm not sure how it will try but so far so good. My twists are intact and look better than they did earlier. I just need them to stay moisturized until Friday.  If this doesn't work, I have another 6 options on my list to try


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *fancypants007, It's all about trial and error.  But I can tell the difference if I feel that my hair is starting to mesh. And normally it happens with my twists. If my hair is normal and not going to matt or mesh in anyway then it feels generally silky after I wash it, like the hair feels slippery even with all the product rinsed out and it retains a shine/sheen. If my hair is going to start meshing after it dries, the hair normally feels extremely fuzzy and like a wet towel... Doesn't feel good at all  and it also appears duller. Usually it's always my braids that feel silky/slippery and my twists that feel like a wet towel after a wash, especially a co-wash. And usually with my twists, as they dry they start to feel kinda crunchy even after I moisturize it. I've washed my hair in small twists, medium twists, mini twists, yarn twists, and it's always the same wet towel fuzzball feel. On the other side, I've washed mini braids, small braids, medium braids, and yarn braids and they always have the slippery feel which lets me know that when it comes to take them out, it'll be like taking down a braidout and not like getting through a jungle....I have no idea if that made ANY sense. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I put my hair in braids in the next couple of months, I will pay attention when I do my cowashing to see if it feels slippery or fuzzy. Thanks for your detailed explanation and yes it did make sense. Braids cause my hair to grow and it probably is because of the low manipulation. I'm hoping it will work for me like it worked for you.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Sooo, finally started on my fitness today. I screwed up yesterday. I took my measurements and weighed myself and all that jazz. I started out with good intentions and then got tempted by pizza and hot wings! UGH!!!!
> 
> But today, started my morning had a salad, took all my vitamins and whatnots, and did a 20 minute workout I saw off youtube trying to work my way into it.
> 
> ...



That's interesting you say you want to do acv rinses instead of shampooing. I found a recipe some months ago and I used it before, but it's been awhile since I used it again. Well I decided to give it a try on Tuesday which is cowash day for me, but instead I used this conconction as my conditioner, but they say you can also use it to wash your hair. I applied my moisturisers and oils afterwards and the next day in the evening when taking down my plaits to remoisturise, my hair was so soft. Here is the recipe if you're interested.

*Coffee Hair Tonic*
1) Cold brew the coffee by placing 3 tablespoons of coffee in 1 cup of water. Cover and let sit overnight.
2) Strain coffee into a bowl and mix in 1 cup vinegar and 1/2 cup mayonnaise. Blend well, and place in a jar or container with a lid. Refrigerate until ready to use.
3) After shampooing, pour a generous amount into your hair and massage.
4) Then, wrap your hair with a towel and let the coffee hair care treatment sit for 15 minutes to 2 hours. 
5) Rinse and towel dry.

Coffee will stimulate the hair follicles, while giving it shine. This is also what the vinegar does. Apply this hair care treatment after every wash, or even instead of shampooing, since the vinegar will break down oily residues. This restoration is so necessary because it is very easy to damage hair.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> My hair seems to hold moisture for about 3 days. After that it is OK but I can feel it drying out and the SSKs start.
> 
> Optimally I would love to do a mid-week rinse or cowash. I've never had luck cowashing in twist. My twist unravel and my hair frizzes not matter what I use, how gentle I am or how I try to protect it.
> 
> ...



That is the key, keeping hair moisturized. I have the same problem which is why I remoisturise my hair every PM. I'm finding that curl activator is what keeps my hair moist. I purchased some ph strips and I want to put together this concoction of activator, moisturizer to see if the ph is between 4-5.5. Some of these curl activators have protein in it and I want one without protein so I purchased the Designer Touch activator which is also a moisturizer. I applied it last night for first time and then sealed with butter and my hair felt very soft and moisturized. I read somewhere the key to applying curl activators is to use a very small amount on damp hair. I have a Designer Touch texturizer/relaxer so that is why I opted to buy the Designer Touch curl activator. So far so good.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> That's interesting you say you want to do acv rinses instead of shampooing. I found a recipe some months ago and I used it before, but it's been awhile since I used it again. Well I decided to give it a try on Tuesday which is cowash day for me, but instead I used this conconction as my conditioner, but they say you can also use it to wash your hair. I applied my moisturisers and oils afterwards and the next day in the evening when taking down my plaits to remoisturise, my hair was so soft. Here is the recipe if you're interested.
> 
> *Coffee Hair Tonic*
> 1) Cold brew the coffee by placing 3 tablespoons of coffee in 1 cup of water. Cover and let sit overnight.
> ...



I would get some ph strips for that recipe to make sure the ph is not too low. 1 cup of vinegar is a lot of vinegar. It does sound more like a conditioner than a cleanser with the mayo.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> That is the key, keeping hair moisturized. I have the same problem which is why I remoisturise my hair every PM. I'm finding that curl activator is what keeps my hair moist. I purchased some ph strips and I want to put together this concoction of activator, moisturizer to see if the ph is between 4-5.5. Some of these curl activators have protein in it and I want one without protein so I purchased the Designer Touch activator which is also a moisturizer. I applied it last night for first time and then sealed with butter and my hair felt very soft and moisturized. I read somewhere the key to applying curl activators is to use a very small amount on damp hair. I have a Designer Touch texturizer/relaxer so that is why I opted to buy the Designer Touch curl activator. So far so good.



Yes I have been moisturizing every night, sometimes 2x a day and I still haven't gotten the hang of it. In the past I have used curl activator but I can only use it once before my hair gets sticky. Now that my hair is behaving I may try it again. Nothing worked in the past, so now with my hair improvements I am starting from scratch and trying everything again.

I have theories but I have to try them out. My hair isn't reacting to things as expected.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Wednesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Scalp Massage...skipped
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...check, finally


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 13, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I would get some ph strips for that recipe to make sure the ph is not too low. 1 cup of vinegar is a lot of vinegar. It does sound more like a conditioner than a cleanser with the mayo.



I was about to ask about the amount of vinegar. That is too much. Mayonnaise already has vinegar in it already.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HanaKuroi said:


> I was about to ask about the amount of vinegar. That is too much. Mayonnaise already has vinegar in it already.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yeah, that recipe sounds a little scary to me  1/2 tsp of vinegar in 8 oz of water is going to dry that ph real low. I can't even imagine what's going on with a cup of vinegar. 

I do agree using ACV to cleanse can be nice. I would feel better with a more balanced recipe. And if your scalp doesn't product a lot of oil, like my scalp then I would only use it once or twice a month, unless there are oils added to it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Today I said, aw screw it all 

Wednesday
...Vitamins...nope
...Water...nope
...Scalp treatment....check
...Brought my lunch...nope
...Tea spritz...nope
...Scalp Massage...meh
...Smoothie...nope
...Exercise...nope
...Visualization...check


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Today I said, aw screw it all   Wednesday ...Vitamins...nope ...Water...nope ...Scalp treatment....check ...Brought my lunch...nope ...Tea spritz...nope ...Scalp Massage...meh ...Smoothie...nope ...Exercise...nope ...Visualization...check



Lol! We must've ate the same 'screw it' breakfast!  I didn't do jack except take my vitamins....oh well, it's one day, we'll be on it tomorrow. I'll take this as my rest day (for everything  )


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=316517 said:
			
		

> caliscurls[/USER];19786043]Lol! We must've ate the same 'screw it' breakfast!  I didn't do jack except take my vitamins....oh well, it's one day, we'll be on it tomorrow. I'll take this as my rest day (for everything  )



I bought the touch up marker yesterday. They must be popular because they didn't have a lot of them in the store. I had to get Medium Brown because all of the dark brown were gone and black is probably too dark. 

I cowashed my hair and sealed with hairveda cocosta and hazelnut oil and twisted with tw curling cream. Before I went to bed I pulled out the marker and colored just the front. It was pretty easy. It dried quickly and I didn't have any mess on my hands. Now, I did this in twist so when I took the twist out this morning I had to hit the spots that I couldn't get.

I think you can feel it on your hair but it isn't bad. And you can rub your hair and it doesn't come off. It is also very portable so it can be carried around.

I plan to cleanse my hair tonight and I will let you know how it goes.

I bought an ION rinse as well because I may not feel like filling in all this gray every week. 

ION also has a temporary color like the Touch Back marker that doesn't have any ammonia or peroxide. They say that is good for 2 to 5 washes. I haven't looked at the ingredients of all of these things, so no recommendations.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I would get some ph strips for that recipe to make sure the ph is not too low. 1 cup of vinegar is a lot of vinegar. It does sound more like a conditioner than a cleanser with the mayo.



Thanks, my ph strips are on the way!

I used it as a conditioner but it's nice that in the instructions say it can also be used as a cleanser.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

faithVA Let me know if you have to touch up the gray daily with the marker. Or if it comes off when you M&S your edges....hmmm, well then I guess you could do that first at night then use the marker in the morning...don't know but I'm really interested in how it goes for you over the next week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks, my ph strips are on the way!
> 
> I used it as a conditioner but it's nice that in the instructions say it can also be used as a cleanser.



Cool. I really didn't believe in ph strips until I got some  When I started testing stuff, I was like  It did help me figure out why I was constantly drying out my hair.

I need to buy some more. I go through them quickly when I am making batches of tea.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Yes I have been moisturizing every night, sometimes 2x a day and I still haven't gotten the hang of it. In the past I have used curl activator but I can only use it once before my hair gets sticky. Now that my hair is behaving I may try it again. Nothing worked in the past, so now with my hair improvements I am starting from scratch and trying everything again.
> 
> I have theories but I have to try them out. My hair isn't reacting to things as expected.



That is so true and that's where my frustration comes in because my hair is not reacting as I expect. Some weeks ago my hair was in a funk and I  think that has improved, but it's still looks weird looking. I don't know if it's the new growth causing my hair to look like this or not. 

Curl Activator works for me. I'm relaxed and it keeps my hair well moisturized. Curl Free Curl was the bomb, but I think it has protein in it and I don't want protein overload. I use just a little and then seal with oil and/or another moisturizer. I'm paying close attention to see how my hair responds.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Wednesday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...Water...check
> ...Scalp treatment....check
> ...



Thanks for checking in. You still are doing well. I have fallen, fallen, fallen. But I will report all of it come Monday.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HanaKuroi said:


> I was about to ask about the amount of vinegar. That is too much. Mayonnaise already has vinegar in it already.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



The recipe called for it, but I don't think you use all of it at one time. You take about 1/3, or 1/2 cup of tonic and apply all over hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> That is so true and that's where my frustration comes in because my hair is not reacting as I expect. Some weeks ago my hair was in a funk and I  think that has improved, but it's still looks weird looking. I don't know if it's the new growth causing my hair to look like this or not.
> 
> Curl Activator works for me. I'm relaxed and it keeps my hair well moisturized. Curl Free Curl was the bomb, but I think it has protein in it and I don't want protein overload. I use just a little and then seal with oil and/or another moisturizer. I'm paying close attention to see how my hair responds.



I have some S-Curl. Maybe I will try that this week and just cowash when it gets sticky. I can't stand sticky  And almost any amount of glycerin used more than once causes it to be sticky. Maybe I will just cowash until I figure out how to moisturize my hair. That's an idea. I just need to figure out what I want to do  I also need to figure out a simple style to wear for my weekend bike rides.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Yeah, that recipe sounds a little scary to me  1/2 tsp of vinegar in 8 oz of water is going to dry that ph real low. I can't even imagine what's going on with a cup of vinegar.
> 
> I do agree using ACV to cleanse can be nice. I would feel better with a more balanced recipe. And if your scalp doesn't product a lot of oil, like my scalp then I would only use it once or twice a month, unless there are oils added to it.



I do understand that you thought it was scary, but personally, I didn't think so. The recipe called for these ingredients and I'm assuming, the proportions were calculated based on something scientific. What I don't know. I have used 1 cup of acv in a gallon of water as a final rinse, but I didn't use the whole gallon of water/acv mix. 

I don't think you use the whole tonic at one time. Perhaps taking 1/2 or 1/3 cup and applying all over hair because it said it could be refrigerated. I applied this tonic to my hair after washing on Tuesday and I had no problem and still do not see any problem with my hair. If anything my hair seems to look better because a few weeks ago my hair seemed to be in this funk. I have to admit, I was planning on doing this tonic every week but I've changed my mind because the acv/mayo smell lingered in my hair and I didn't like that.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Lol! We must've ate the same 'screw it' breakfast!  I didn't do jack except take my vitamins....oh well, it's one day, we'll be on it tomorrow. I'll take this as my rest day (for everything  )



Don't fret, remember this challenge is fun. I have to report when I check in on Monday my episodes because I have fallen, fallen. We will just pick ourselves up and get back on track. No pressure, no worries.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

faithVA so I've had my FitBit Flex for a week and I love it! Prior to now I would have looked at you crazy if you asked me to keep track of my food but the dashboard is so useful I find myself entering in my intake without hesitation. 

The pros 
- dashboard online that shows you all your stats with charts. Sleeping habits, calories in vs. calories out (so how much you still need to eat or if you're over), active minutes, steps, calories burned, distance traveled, weight, water intake, BMI (if you decide to track that one)
- sends you a summary of your progress every week
- gives you badges for milestones...like the first time you hit 10,000 steps in a day
- Flex has a silent alarm that vibrates
- Flex has progress lights on the face to let you know how close you are to your goal for the day (you chose which goal)
- water resistant so you can wear it in the shower
- sturdy 
- charge lasts 4-5 days
- you can set goals for yourself 

The cons
- the flex is hard to put on at first but after a few times its easier 
- wish I could see the information not just dots on the Flex. That's what the force did but it was recalled. I have the app on my phone though so it's not a big deal, it synchs via Bluetooth 
- may clash with some attire BUT you can take the actual tracker out of the band and put it in your bra (got that from a blogger). Tory Burch is also in the process of making jewelry that allows you to insert the tracker inside 
- wish the food database was larger

Overall the FitBit keeps me really motivated. Yesterday I jogged in place while warming up a snack in the microwave because I wanted to get closer to my daily step goal! It was well worth the purchase and I bought it on amazon for $82 instead of the usual $99. I'll probably get a couple of bands in different colors soon.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Don't fret, remember this challenge is fun. I have to report when I check in on Monday my episodes because I have fallen, fallen. We will just pick ourselves up and get back on track. No pressure, no worries.



I'm blaming it on daylight savings since several of us slowed down this week  but like you said - no pressure, no worries (I like that!)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I do understand that you thought it was scary, but personally, I didn't think so. The recipe called for these ingredients and I'm assuming, the proportions were calculated based on something scientific. What I don't know. I have used 1 cup of acv in a gallon of water as a final rinse, but I didn't use the whole gallon of water/acv mix.
> 
> I don't think you use the whole tonic at one time. Perhaps taking 1/2 or 1/3 cup and applying all over hair because it said it could be refrigerated. I applied this tonic to my hair after washing on Tuesday and I had no problem and still do not see any problem with my hair. If anything my hair seems to look better because a few weeks ago my hair seemed to be in this funk. I have to admit, I was planning on doing this tonic every week but I've changed my mind because the acv/mayo smell lingered in my hair and I didn't like that.



I guess it depends on where you got the recipe from. Typically online recipes aren't really from any place scientific. They are usually created in someone's kitchen. 

I think once you get the ph strips you will understand what I am saying. Every tbsp of acv drops the ph of water by at least 1 point. So if water starts at 7,  it only takes 4 tbsp of acv to drop a whole sink full of water to a ph of 3 which is very low. So why you would need a whole cup doesn't compute. It doesn't matter whether you use the whole gallon or not. Every drop of the water now has a low ph. 

Typically you put a cup of vinegar in a laundry load but you have gallons and gallons of water to flush that vinegar out. 

The drying affects of anything with a high or low ph aren't seen immediately, they do progress over time. 

I'm not saying that you shouldn't do it. I'm just saying based on what I know about vinegar and ph that 1 cup is way too much. Even 1/4 of a cup is a lot of vinegar.

I'm just sharing what I know. I'm certainly not trying to tell you what to do.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> faithVA so I've had my FitBit Flex for a week and I love it! Prior to now I would have looked at you crazy if you asked me to keep track of my food but the dashboard is so useful I find myself entering in my intake without hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> - wish I could see the information not just dots on the Flex. That's what the force did but it was recalled. I have the app on my phone though so it's not a big deal, it synchs via Bluetooth



Thank you for the update.

What do you mean by dots? I have never actually looked at the fit bit?

Can it differentiate between walking and climbing stairs and walking in place? Based on your last post I am assuming so.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

There are three different ones - the flex (you wear like a watch), the One (clips on and shows numbers the face), and the Zip  (smaller clip on with numbers on the face)

The One tracks stairs as wells steps. 
The Flex has a a strip of LED lights instead of digital numbers. There are 5 and it lights them up according to your progress. I have only one light right now when I tap it for example because I've only been up a couple of hours and haven't walked much (west coast here)

I got the Flex because if I have to remember to put it on daily (like the One and Zip) it won't get used. 

This will give you more info 
Www.fitbit.com/comparison/trackers


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

Snapshot of my FitBit dashboard this morning (on tablet)


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 14, 2014)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> There are three different ones - the flex (you wear like a watch), the One (clips on and shows numbers the face), and the Zip  (smaller clip on with numbers on the face)
> 
> The One tracks stairs as wells steps.
> The Flex has a a strip of LED lights instead of digital numbers. There are 5 and it lights them up according to your progress. I have only one light right now when I tap it for example because I've only been up a couple of hours and haven't walked much (west coast here)
> ...



I was about to buy DH the Fitbit Force when it was recalled. I am sort of thinking about the flex but, I had chosen the force over the flex. Now I am unsure.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I was about to buy DH the Fitbit Force when it was recalled. I am sort of thinking about the flex but, I had chosen the force over the flex. Now I am unsure.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi yeah I actually wanted the Force but couldn't buy it because of the recall. Based on all the research I did, the FitBit brand still came out on top for my needs. With the Flex the perk is that I'll be able to wear it in a fashionable bracelet or neckless once Tory Burch's stuff comes out. I DO however see myself getting a Force once they release again.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I just finished my second round of 7 day inversion.  I finished the inversion on 14 Feb and the pics I posted were from 20 Feb and 27 Feb which showed an inch of growth. I will take pics of the same area on 20 March and 27 March to have an accurate comparison.....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> There are three different ones - the flex (you wear like a watch), the One (clips on and shows numbers the face), and the Zip  (smaller clip on with numbers on the face)
> 
> The One tracks stairs as wells steps.
> The Flex has a a strip of LED lights instead of digital numbers. There are 5 and it lights them up according to your progress. I have only one light right now when I tap it for example because I've only been up a couple of hours and haven't walked much (west coast here)
> ...



fabulous info. thanks. i wii stick with the flex. i washed my last pedometer  because it ended up in my pocket.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I'm blaming it on daylight savings since several of us slowed down this week  but like you said - no pressure, no worries (I like that!)



You just continue to do you and we will all get there. Sometimes we have those moments, just go with the flow and all of it will work out nicely. We're just hoping that we will get those increased inches inspite of it. Stay positive and encouraged!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I guess it depends on where you got the recipe from. Typically online recipes aren't really from any place scientific. They are usually created in someone's kitchen.
> 
> I think once you get the ph strips you will understand what I am saying. Every tbsp of acv drops the ph of water by at least 1 point. So if water starts at 7,  it only takes 4 tbsp of acv to drop a whole sink full of water to a ph of 3 which is very low. So why you would need a whole cup doesn't compute. It doesn't matter whether you use the whole gallon or not. Every drop of the water now has a low ph.
> 
> ...



Thanks for thorough explanation. I'm know about ph strips, use to use them back in the day. There were so many products that when tested, turned blue. Blue of course means, no good!

I understand what you're saying about acv, and like I said I've used it before with 1 cup in gallon of water for many years with no problem. My hair is dry, but I wouldn't say it's dry, brittle, damage hair, it's just dry. I remember this book I read many years ago talked about the importance of using acv on your hair because it produces what is called an acid mantle which protects your hair from breakage, environmental damage etc. 

But I understand what you're saying, you don't want to overkill with it! I rarely use acv treatment and hopefully this treatment I did Tuesday will not dry out my hair even more. I will make this part of my check in on Mondays of how my hair is responding to this acv treatment because I certainly don't want my hair to dry out more than what it is. My hair the next day after treatment was so soft, but like you said the effects may be progressive, so I will definitely be paying attention.

I have to admit you have enlighten me about recipes found online being created from someone's kitchen. That's an eye opener, would have never thought that. When I posted the recipe I was just sharing too, because each person makes the choice what they choose to do or not to do in this case for your hair. But I appreciate your knowledge and sharing.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> I just finished my second round of 7 day inversion.  I finished the inversion on 14 Feb and the pics I posted were from 20 Feb and 27 Feb which showed an inch of growth. I will take pics of the same area on 20 March and 27 March to have an accurate comparison.....



Waiting for those updates. It seems like this is working very well for you.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

I have been watching 101LadyT's YouTube videos and have decided to cut my hair from scrapping MBL back to BSB or BSL next week  .....(runs out of thread) 


http://m.youtube.com/user/101LadyT


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for thorough explanation. I'm know about ph strips, use to use them back in the day. There were so many products that when tested, turned blue. Blue of course means, no good!
> 
> I understand what you're saying about acv, and like I said I've used it before with 1 cup in gallon of water for many years with no problem. My hair is dry, but I wouldn't say it's dry, brittle, damage hair, it's just dry. I remember this book I read many years ago talked about the importance of using acv on your hair because it produces what is called an acid mantle which protects your hair from breakage, environmental damage etc.
> 
> ...



I'm beating a dead horse so bear with me 

I'm not anti acv. The natural oasis cleansing product I am using now is acv. 

I just had to say that cuz I wanted the last word 

That is interesting what you mentioned about the acid mantle. I will look that up. 

Yes, please keep us updated on how it is working for you.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I have been watching 101LadyT's YouTube videos and have decided to cut my hair from scrapping MBL back to BSB or BSL next week  .....(runs out of thread)
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/101LadyT



Yeah, you better run


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 14, 2014)

faithVA lol, I'm staging my own intervention and will dust instead... I hope. My hair is literally half relaxed and half natural and I am sooooo ready to be done with this transition. It ebbs and flows though, just have to tough it out. I noticed if I wash and DC the urge passes...so that's the plan for tonight. Usually I wash every 2 weeks, I may have to change it to once a week to survive until my planned trim in June.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> That's interesting you say you want to do acv rinses instead of shampooing. I found a recipe some months ago and I used it before, but it's been awhile since I used it again. Well I decided to give it a try on Tuesday which is cowash day for me, but instead I used this conconction as my conditioner, but they say you can also use it to wash your hair. I applied my moisturisers and oils afterwards and the next day in the evening when taking down my plaits to remoisturise, my hair was so soft. Here is the recipe if you're interested.
> 
> *Coffee Hair Tonic*
> 1) Cold brew the coffee by placing 3 tablespoons of coffee in 1 cup of water. Cover and let sit overnight.
> ...




*I read the first step and when it said "let sit overnight..." I said

"too much work" 

JK! Is this a protein treatment, cause that's kinda what it sounds like. I've never ever thought about using coffee in the hair. What if I made a coffee spray since it stimulates? Then I can walk around smellin like a fresh cup a joe!

My hair could probably use all that caffeine anyway...  *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Snapshot of my FitBit dashboard this morning (on tablet)




*I soooo need this in my life. I haven't really been keeping up with my health priorities either.  Trying to get back on the good foot though! But I'm liking the looks of this thing already!  *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I have been watching 101LadyT's YouTube videos and have decided to cut my hair from scrapping MBL back to BSB or BSL next week  .....(runs out of thread)
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/101LadyT





*I'm gonna trim my hair in about 4 days (19 or 20) for the Spring Equinox. Well, slightly dust it anyway. I'm just paranoid because before I got back into this major ps-ing phase I wore my hair out quite a bit and I'm just paranoid that I may be protective styling with fairly bad ends. They're actually NOT problematic at all but for some reason it's just KILLING me to not snip off even 1/8 of an inch. So I'm going to trim on the Spring Equinox and experiment with this "lunar cycle//moon phase" trimming thing and see if it will help increase some growth.

And I LOVE 101LadyT's hair. She's one of the reasons why I got my trimming game right in the first place!! *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I read the first step and when it said "let sit overnight..." I said
> 
> "too much work"
> 
> ...



There is a whole thread for coffee, acv, and tea rinses. Lot's of ladies do a coffee rinse ever week.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 15, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> I soooo need this in my life. I haven't really been keeping up with my health priorities either.  Trying to get back on the good foot though! But I'm liking the looks of this thing already!



I'm so glad I got one Mskraizy I'm trying to make the changes I've made in my fitness routine and diet a lifestyle instead of a cycle and I think this will help keep me going.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 15, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> I'm gonna trim my hair in about 4 days (19 or 20) for the Spring Equinox. Well, slightly dust it anyway. I'm just paranoid because before I got back into this major ps-ing phase I wore my hair out quite a bit and I'm just paranoid that I may be protective styling with fairly bad ends. They're actually NOT problematic at all but for some reason it's just KILLING me to not snip off even 1/8 of an inch. So I'm going to trim on the Spring Equinox and experiment with this "lunar cycle//moon phase" trimming thing and see if it will help increase some growth.
> 
> And I LOVE 101LadyT's hair. She's one of the reasons why I got my trimming game right in the first place!!



Yeah the blunt thickness of her hair is just beautiful. I ended up trimming about 3/4 to 1/2 inch off the longest layer only (it grows in an extremes V) and I feel better now and I'm still MBL. Those lead hairs just looked too scraggly. It looks really nice. Today I wore a low ponytail and DH was like "wow, your hair looks good"...so I'm doing something right! Tomorrow it's back in a bun. 

If you think your ends are bad definitely dust. They are just going to get worse...that was my lesson learned last year - dust or forget about retention. Let us know how dusting with the lunar cycle goes.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Yeah the blunt thickness of her hair is just beautiful. I ended up trimming about 3/4 to 1/2 inch off the longest layer only (it grows in an extremes V) and I feel better now and I'm still MBL. Those lead hairs just looked too scraggly. It looks really nice. Today I wore a low ponytail and DH was like "wow, your hair looks good"...so I'm doing something right! Tomorrow it's back in a bun.
> 
> If you think your ends are bad definitely dust. They are just going to get worse...that was my lesson learned last year - dust or forget about retention. Let us know how dusting with the lunar cycle goes.



*But they're not bad though, that's the problem. It's because I'm in love with the cosmetic look of trimming the hair and I think my hair grows with lead hairs too and that just BOTHERS me. lol I have trimmed off too much hair just because of the look and not generally the health. But I am gonna get this slight dusting over with and hide my hair (and the scissors!) before I get illegal on my hair. 

And I sure will. I'm gonna make sure I don't chop off all the progress either. *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*faithVA, I'm looking into that NaturalOasis thing because of THIS tutorial!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIEpDL1kvcA

Her hair came out absolutely lush and beautiful! Soooo tempted to splurge on hair products and rip these mini braids out. *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *faithVA, I'm looking into that NaturalOasis thing because of THIS tutorial!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIEpDL1kvcA
> 
> Her hair came out absolutely lush and beautiful! Soooo tempted to splurge on hair products and rip these mini braids out. *



Yes all of her styles come out nice. You can always just set once a month for a nice curly look.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I have been watching 101LadyT's YouTube videos and have decided to cut my hair from scrapping MBL back to BSB or BSL next week  .....(runs out of thread)
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/user/101LadyT



Why? I don't understand. Please explain!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I'm beating a dead horse so bear with me
> 
> I'm not anti acv. The natural oasis cleansing product I am using now is acv.
> 
> ...



I knew about the importance of ph balance way before it took the world. This acid mantle is important not only for the hair, but also for the skin, drinking it too. It has to do with some sort of protection that it gives. 

I ordered my ph strips and they came and I don't know what to do with these things because these are not the kind I used back in the day. I looked it up last night in this book I have had for years pertaining to beauty and it calls them Nitrazine strips that I ordered from my pharmacy. They are a yellowish corn-color which is the color of normal acidity, between 4.5 and 5.5. You tear off a piece of the strip and dip into shampoo, conditioner, and other products and it will tell you if it's good or bad. If it's too alkaline, it will turn blue and I learned a long time ago, blue is no good.

I'm so upset because these ph strips which cost me $10.00 is nothing because I don't know how it tells me if my product is good or bad. I will reorder some Nitrazine papers so I can test my hair products.

My hair is still good. No problem do I see with unusual dryness. I will keep you posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I read the first step and when it said "let sit overnight..." I said
> 
> "too much work"
> 
> ...



Girl you are crazy. I don't know if it's protein or what, but my hair was very soft afterward. I don't know if you read my other post, but I was planning on using it every week as an alternative to shampooing, but the smell lingered in my hair and I didn't like that. So I probably may use it once a month.

There are many concoctions for coffee that claims to grow hair. I have a recipe where you add caffeine powder to your shampoo. Did it once and stopped. I also have a recipe on making coffee hair oil. I haven't tried it yet. Google it and see what you find.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 18, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Why? I don't understand. Please explain!



I just love how nice and thick her hair is. She keeps her ends pretty blunt. If I cut back to BSB my hair would be much more full...this is because the last 3-4 Inches of my relaxed hair is much thinner. BUT my crisis has passed  I washed, DC'ed, lightly flat ironed, and just trimmed some of my lead hairs on the longest layer. It looks great! Doing my hair weekly may be a necessity to keep from chopping too quickly. It always looks good freshly done. I won't flat iron weekly though, just the usual tension blow dry.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I'm gonna trim my hair in about 4 days (19 or 20) for the Spring Equinox. Well, slightly dust it anyway. I'm just paranoid because before I got back into this major ps-ing phase I wore my hair out quite a bit and I'm just paranoid that I may be protective styling with fairly bad ends. They're actually NOT problematic at all but for some reason it's just KILLING me to not snip off even 1/8 of an inch. So I'm going to trim on the Spring Equinox and experiment with this "lunar cycle//moon phase" trimming thing and see if it will help increase some growth.
> 
> And I LOVE 101LadyT's hair. She's one of the reasons why I got my trimming game right in the first place!! *



I have to check out this video.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Yeah the blunt thickness of her hair is just beautiful. I ended up trimming about 3/4 to 1/2 inch off the longest layer only (it grows in an extremes V) and I feel better now and I'm still MBL. Those lead hairs just looked too scraggly. It looks really nice. Today I wore a low ponytail and DH was like "wow, your hair looks good"...so I'm doing something right! Tomorrow it's back in a bun.
> 
> If you think your ends are bad definitely dust. They are just going to get worse...that was my lesson learned last year - dust or forget about retention. Let us know how dusting with the lunar cycle goes.



Thank you ladies for this. Just reminded me that I have to give attention to my ends by giving them trims. I was suppose to do it a few weeks ago and I'm still putting it off because either forgetting or not having the time. This weekend I will take the time to do it using my Splitender.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *faithVA, I'm looking into that NaturalOasis thing because of THIS tutorial!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIEpDL1kvcA
> 
> Her hair came out absolutely lush and beautiful! Soooo tempted to splurge on hair products and rip these mini braids out. *



I know what you mean, but don't take them down yet. Try it when you finish with your mini braids.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing fine with their hair regimes.

I am trying to stay on point. My hair has improved greatly. I read in this old book that I have had for years pertaining to beauty, that your hair shrinks in cold weather. Did y'all know that. The book stated that your hair may appear limp and lifeless. 

My hair was in this funk and I'm thinking if this was the problem. Anyhow I cleansed my hair Saturday with my shampoo mix and conditioner and it came out nice. I then added some shea butter and left on for about 15-20 minutes and rinsed. I then proceeded with leave in conditioner, activator, oil and plaited my hair. Also when I combed, I had only a few strands in my comb. I will be using this concoction every Saturday on my hair. 

On Tuesdays, I wash with Neutrogena Tripe Repair shampoo and conditioner. I alternate wearing my hair in protective styles, buns, French twist or wig. At the end of April, I will be putting my hair in braids until the end of July. I'm going to try keeping them washed/moist every day to see what results I get at the end of the month. Hopefully it will give me more inches.

I'm still faithfully oiling scalp and massaging my scalp for 5 minutes. I haven't felt like exercising for awhile, but yesterday I put myself back on track. I will continue with my exercising, taking supplements, and moisturizing and sealing my hair every PM. I'm still working on eating healthy. I eat well for breakfast, but I need to do better with lunch and dinner. In spite of not eating healthy, I can still see some good growth. I don't know how much, but when I comb, it's very soft. I like that.

As you all know I gave myself a acv treatment last Tuesday that could perhaps have been overkill, but I don't see any recuperations from it. My hair is soft and feels conditioned. I will keep it moisturized to combat any dryness that may result from the acv. I was telling FaithVA, that acv acts like an acid mantle that protects us, and it includes not just our hair, but our skin and inside of our bodies too. People talk about the benefits of drinking acv. Anyhow, I will try to stay on top of it because I certainly don't want excessively dry hair. I will keep everyone posted.

Stay consistent everyone. I can't believe this challenge is almost over. I will continue with this challenge until I reach my goal. You ladies are the bomb!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> I just love how nice and thick her hair is. She keeps her ends pretty blunt. If I cut back to BSB my hair would be much more full...this is because the last 3-4 Inches of my relaxed hair is much thinner. BUT my crisis has passed  I washed, DC'ed, lightly flat ironed, and just trimmed some of my lead hairs on the longest layer. It looks great! Doing my hair weekly may be a necessity to keep from chopping too quickly. It always looks good freshly done. I won't flat iron weekly though, just the usual tension blow dry.



But I personally like hair ends that tend to be not so thick at the bottom. It still looks healthy to me. Now if the ends are thin and see thru, then that's a problem. 

I'm glad you decided to wash, and trim only the longest lead hair. I remember this from Chicoro and hopefully the rest will catch up.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 20, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> But I personally like hair ends that tend to be not so thick at the bottom. It still looks healthy to me. Now if the ends are thin and see thru, then that's a problem.
> 
> I'm glad you decided to wash, and trim only the longest lead hair. I remember this from Chicoro and hopefully the rest will catch up.



fancypants yeah that does look good too. I think I'm going through some kind of "grass is greener" phase (SMH). When my sis saw my hair the other day she was like "don't you dare cut all that gorgeous hair! That's just ridiculous!" Lol, love her to bits!

Yesterday I dusted the rest of my hair, being sure not to include the hair I'd trimmed last week. When I was done I of course inspected the SplitEnder and the majority of hair looked to be somewhere between 1/8 and 1/4 inch...so knowing that before I dusted my ends looked good except literally a few hairs I'm thinking of changing my dusting cycle to around 10 -12 weeks instead of 6-8. We'll see, you know I'm all flip floppy right now!!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 20, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing fine with their hair regimes.
> 
> I am trying to stay on point. My hair has improved greatly. I read in this old book that I have had for years pertaining to beauty, that your hair shrinks in cold weather. Did y'all know that. The book stated that your hair may appear limp and lifeless.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that! Interesting. I did notice I have to switch up my products during the colder months maybe that's why. Thanks for the info on the ACV rinse, definitely glad it worked out for you!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I don't know where I have been  I'm doing something  
Still doing ok with my eating. Could be better but its still pretty good. I'm down 2 lbs this week 

Being doing well with my exercise. Riding my bike 1 hr 2 days then off one day. 
Could do better with the water but back on it today.
I was taking a prenatal vitamin but switched back to my multi-vitamin. 

Did a mid-week DC and gained some pointers to add to my regimen. My hair is still breaking like a feign but I think I have a few steps to help nip that in the bud. We shall see. Right now glycerin is my friend and my poodle hair is loving it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing fine with their hair regimes.
> 
> I am trying to stay on point. My hair has improved greatly. I read in this old book that I have had for years pertaining to beauty, that your hair shrinks in cold weather. Did y'all know that. The book stated that your hair may appear limp and lifeless.
> 
> ...



It makes since. I shrink up in the cold  And I let my hair stay out their all naked and stuff


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> fancypants yeah that does look good too. I think I'm going through some kind of "grass is greener" phase (SMH). When my sis saw my hair the other day she was like "don't you dare cut all that gorgeous hair! That's just ridiculous!" Lol, love her to bits!
> 
> Yesterday I dusted the rest of my hair, being sure not to include the hair I'd trimmed last week. When I was done I of course inspected the SplitEnder and the majority of hair looked to be somewhere between 1/8 and 1/4 inch...so knowing that before I dusted my ends looked good except literally a few hairs I'm thinking of changing my dusting cycle to around 10 -12 weeks instead of 6-8. We'll see, you know I'm all flip floppy right now!!



She is right, your hair is gorgeous that's why I couldn't understand why you were thinking about cutting it. I'm so glad you did just a light trim. I remember a pic of a lady who had see thru ends and she decided not to trim her hair and within 4-5 months her ends filled in nicely. She had a beautiful head of lush hair. This taught me a valuable lesson. Give our hair time to recover because trimming/cutting may not always be the solution.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I don't know where I have been  I'm doing something
> Still doing ok with my eating. Could be better but its still pretty good. I'm down 2 lbs this week
> 
> Being doing well with my exercise. Riding my bike 1 hr 2 days then off one day.
> ...




Thanks for checking in. What's happening with the breakage. I'm so sorry to hear about that. Will a protein treatment work?


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> It makes since. I shrink up in the cold  And I let my hair stay out their all naked and stuff



It was just a good reminder. Sometimes we just don't understand what's happening with our hair and mine was certainly in a funk. Anyhow, it's changing for the better. I will post some new updates, tweaks next week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. What's happening with the breakage. I'm so sorry to hear about that. Will a protein treatment work?



I've had excessive breakage since the beginning of time  That's why I stopped using shampoo. I have done a protein treatment but for the last 1" of my hair I think it is too late. Remember when you were talking about the acid mantle? When it is destroyed the hair can't be recovered. I think too many drying shampoos have ruined it.

So I am DCing twice a week to preserve the rest of my hair and trying to figure out what type of moisturizing products/regimen my hair likes. But in the meantime my ends are still breaking.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I've had excessive breakage since the beginning of time  That's why I stopped using shampoo. I have done a protein treatment but for the last 1" of my hair I think it is too late. Remember when you were talking about the acid mantle? When it is destroyed the hair can't be recovered. I think too many drying shampoos have ruined it.
> 
> So I am DCing twice a week to preserve the rest of my hair and trying to figure out what type of moisturizing products/regimen my hair likes. But in the meantime my ends are still breaking.



I know you know that the option is to cut the last 1" of your hair, but that's your decision. I personally have stopped using conditioners. I use instead shea butter mixed with some other oil to soften it a bit. I apply all over hair, put on plastic cap and leave on for 15-20 minutes and rinse. Remember I was using that rhassoul clay/butter treatment and I did not use conditioner afterwards. I did this for about 2-3 months, but now I use my henna shampoo powder mixed with conditioner as a cleansing wash. It's to soon to tell how it's working.

I read somewhere that conditioner tends to thin out hair, so to try to recapture some of my thickness, I'm not using conditioner as much. I only will be using a deep conditioner 2 times a month. I wonder if this is contributing to my hair not shedding as much. I comb thru my hair and I only have about 10 strands at the most. This is after washing my hair over the sink and not detangling before hand. I'm still in a state of shock over this because every wash day I use to get a little ball of shed hair. Now I get very little. I want to keep doing what I'm doing, but honestly, I don't know what caused this drastic change for me, but I'm liking it a lot.

I hope your breakage stops, because breakage is just not good!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've had excessive breakage since the beginning of time  That's why I stopped using shampoo. I have done a protein treatment but for the last 1" of my hair I think it is too late. Remember when you were talking about the acid mantle? When it is destroyed the hair can't be recovered. I think too many drying shampoos have ruined it.
> 
> So I am DCing twice a week to preserve the rest of my hair and trying to figure out what type of moisturizing products/regimen my hair likes. But in the meantime my ends are still breaking.



Do you have hard water? I've heard this can dry out hair as well and lead to breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I know you know that the option is to cut the last 1" of your hair, but that's your decision. I personally have stopped using conditioners. I use instead shea butter mixed with some other oil to soften it a bit. I apply all over hair, put on plastic cap and leave on for 15-20 minutes and rinse. Remember I was using that rhassoul clay/butter treatment and I did not use conditioner afterwards. I did this for about 2-3 months, but now I use my henna shampoo powder mixed with conditioner as a cleansing wash. It's to soon to tell how it's working.
> 
> I read somewhere that conditioner tends to thin out hair, so to try to recapture some of my thickness, I'm not using conditioner as much. I only will be using a deep conditioner 2 times a month. I wonder if this is contributing to my hair not shedding as much. I comb thru my hair and I only have about 10 strands at the most. This is after washing my hair over the sink and not detangling before hand. I'm still in a state of shock over this because every wash day I use to get a little ball of shed hair. Now I get very little. I want to keep doing what I'm doing, but honestly, I don't know what caused this drastic change for me, but I'm liking it a lot.
> 
> I hope your breakage stops, because breakage is just not good!



My hair doesn't seem to be like most hair or at least most hair talked about  Without a solid moisturizing regimen in place which I am still trying to figure out, cutting the last inch off would only result in drying out those ends and then having to cut those off. I've been here before  Which is why my hair is still at EL.

Based on my experiment on Wednesday I do need conditioner for now and I can add oils after rinse.  Oils soften my hair but they don't smooth my cuticle which I definitely need right now. I love clays but I can only use them once a quarter because they also dry my hair out. And I have to avoid anything that sits on my strands like henna. 

I'm just going to have to tough this out and find out what works for this head. Shampoos are definitely out for now. DCs followed by some type of oil balm seems to work. Now I need to figure out moisturizing and sealing on wash day and during the week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Do you have hard water? I've heard this can dry out hair as well and lead to breakage.



No I don't have hard water and I also use a water filter. It was definitely the shampoo(s)/clays. Once I eliminated them my hair started getting better. Unfortunately, it was just too late for my ends by the time I figured it out.

The rest of my hair is soft.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> No I don't have hard water and I also use a water filter. It was definitely the shampoo(s)/clays. Once I eliminated them my hair started getting better. Unfortunately, it was just too late for my ends by the time I figured it out.
> 
> The rest of my hair is soft.



Ok, that's a relief. We have hard water and before we got a filter and softener my skin and hair were terrible. I'm glad you've already narrowed it down to a culprit.


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing fine with their hair regimes.
> 
> I am trying to stay on point. My hair has improved greatly. I read in this old book that I have had for years pertaining to beauty, that your hair shrinks in cold weather. Did y'all know that. The book stated that your hair may appear limp and lifeless.
> 
> ...



*I guess I never pay attention to the colder months because it doesn't really get that cold down here. But that could actually explain alot.

You sound like you're doing great getting back on your health and fitness. Just keep at it and as long as you don't give up on it completely is the main thing. I've been keeping up with my eating and exercising for the most part. I'm really not seeing any results and I've been at this for two weeks. I've drawn up two conclusions. It's either my sleeping (or lack thereof) or lots of stress because I've been eating healthy and exercising and I at least feel I should have lost SOMETHING. Instead, my weight has gone up and my measurements are still the same if they're not increasing. Like what the heck is up with THAT!?

I'm trying to stay strong though and not cave in though I've splurged a little bit these past two days. Nothing terrible, but the other night I had mac'n cheese, and then today, I had a really thin piece of cake. I wasn't thinkin much about it, but I've eaten salads and fruits for the rest of the day. I've been eating salads, fruits, chicken and pb and j sandwiches, omelettes, etc for the past two weeks I would think SOMETHING would have dropped.

BUT, I won't focus on what I'm NOT losing and focus on what I've gained. My fitness and flexibility has grown a TON. I could never touch my toes and trying to HURT. And now, I can grab the balls of my foot while standing or while sitting down. Full pushups? I started out being able to do only five. Yesterday I got to 20! And then another 10 on my knees. Enduring through my exercises is getting better, enduring through my cardio is getting better too. Getting better at my bicycle crunches and everything. So I guess my progress is in my actual "fitness" and not in my weight or measurements right now.

Hopefully soon SOME progress will start to show. But despite my discouragement I'm trying to keep up with SOMETHING...*


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> *But I personally like hair ends that tend to be not so thick at the bottom.* It still looks healthy to me. Now if the ends are thin and see thru, then that's a problem.
> 
> I'm glad you decided to wash, and trim only the longest lead hair. I remember this from Chicoro and hopefully the rest will catch up.



**GASP!!!!* 

I do like that look too but it's just when I twist my hair and the layers don't "co-mingle" and it makes the ends of my twists look scrawny and thin, that's when I have a problem with my hair. Perhaps I should stop with the twists...? That's normally when I trim/dust anyway. *


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I know you know that the option is to cut the last 1" of your hair, but that's your decision. I personally have stopped using conditioners. I use instead shea butter mixed with some other oil to soften it a bit. I apply all over hair, put on plastic cap and leave on for 15-20 minutes and rinse. Remember I was using that rhassoul clay/butter treatment and I did not use conditioner afterwards. I did this for about 2-3 months, but now I use my henna shampoo powder mixed with conditioner as a cleansing wash. It's to soon to tell how it's working.
> 
> I read somewhere that conditioner tends to thin out hair, so to try to recapture some of my thickness, I'm not using conditioner as much. I only will be using a deep conditioner 2 times a month. I wonder if this is contributing to my hair not shedding as much. I comb thru my hair and I only have about 10 strands at the most. This is after washing my hair over the sink and not detangling before hand. I'm still in a state of shock over this because every wash day I use to get a little ball of shed hair. Now I get very little. I want to keep doing what I'm doing, but honestly, I don't know what caused this drastic change for me, but I'm liking it a lot.
> 
> I hope your breakage stops, because breakage is just not good!



*Deep conditioning with shea butter? That may be something I have to try? That's interesting, but is it all conditioners or just rinse out ones? Because my hair seemed to have gotten thicker with the add of deep conditioning, but I don't usually, if ever use rinse out conditioners. Actually, with me being in mini braids this is about the ONLY time I use a rinse out conditioner and that's too co-wash otherwise. I have no means to. I can literally cut rinse-out conditioners out of my regimen most of the time.*


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> She is right, your hair is gorgeous that's why I couldn't understand why you were thinking about cutting it. I'm so glad you did just a light trim. I remember a pic of a lady who had see thru ends and she decided not to trim her hair and within 4-5 months her ends filled in nicely. She had a beautiful head of lush hair. *This taught me a valuable lesson. Give our hair time to recover because trimming/cutting may not always be the solution.*





**walks away from thread**


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Quick check in though. I trimmed on the 19th for the Spring Equinox. Didn't take off nearly as much as I usually do. I paid close attention to my ends and realized they were actually really healthy, so I ended up only taking off like 1/4, probably less than that like 1/8 of an inch from each mini braid. They look SO GOOD and they feel so fresh and rejuvenated, so curly and happy! Diggin that.

So I do feel free of the paranoia that my ends were damaged. They weren't at all.

Mini braids are still doing good. They've become incredibly frizzy and Saturday will make two weeks of them. In totality, i've only co-washed them like 3 times since I've had them in so I don't think they should be THIS frizzy. Maybe it's growth? Who knows... But I am enjoying the ease of them. Still have not styled them in anyway, I'm still just throwing my beanie cap over them, so my hair is in ultimate lazy mode now. *


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 22, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> *walks away from thread*


Lol! You are too funny Mskraizy !


----------



## PennyK (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Waaaaaaay overdue check in. The first pic on the left is the one I had at the start of this challenge. February is my first photo update of things. I can already notice a lot of progress even though I haven't been consistent with my hair. I've had 3 mini trims of an inch or less since May. I'm currently in a a full sew in, so I'll probably wear that for a total of 6-8 weeks. I've never had a sew in before so, I'm excited to see the results. Been taking care of my hair underneath and recently got back on my biotin & HSN vitamins, as well as my multivitamin.









Due to clinicals and class, I had resorted to the basics for my hair; cowashing, moisturizing and sealing, shampoo twice a month, and tons of water intake. Was wearing WnGs A LOT, which is why I needed the trims (split ends and lots of ssk). Wasn't doing my deep conditioning or scalp massages as planned 

I'll post another comparison shot once I get the sew in taken out. I think it's safe to say I've reached WL, despite not having retained 12 inches in 12 months. Still happy though


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 24, 2014)

PennyK nice progress! You're definitely on your way to hip length, waist has been achieved.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

So last night I told my SO of my plans to keep my braids in until June.  His reply: "What if I don't want them in until June?"  Me being me, I don't care what he wants regarding my hair but I thought I would be nice and comprimise.  Since his birthday is in May and I was going to take them out for his birthday originally, I told him that I would take them out for his birthday but put them right back in the week after.  And that was only because he told me how he loves my natural hair and prefers that.  I will be taking my braids out 8 weeks early but they have been in so far for 8 weeks and I have a ton of growth... Hopefully I will get 2 more inces between now and his birthday and I can do something real nice for that day.   Oh, the things you do for those you love...


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *I guess I never pay attention to the colder months because it doesn't really get that cold down here. But that could actually explain alot.
> 
> You sound like you're doing great getting back on your health and fitness. Just keep at it and as long as you don't give up on it completely is the main thing. I've been keeping up with my eating and exercising for the most part. I'm really not seeing any results and I've been at this for two weeks. I've drawn up two conclusions. It's either my sleeping (or lack thereof) or lots of stress because I've been eating healthy and exercising and I at least feel I should have lost SOMETHING. Instead, my weight has gone up and my measurements are still the same if they're not increasing. Like what the heck is up with THAT!?
> 
> ...



That weight loss thing is something else. You will soon be dropping inches/pounds, just don't stop doing what you're doing. The good thing, is your healthy eating is contributing to hair growth. You keep it up and don't cave in. We're routing for you and can't wait to see those pics again of your beautiful hair. Hang in there!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> **GASP!!!!*
> 
> I do like that look too but it's just when I twist my hair and the layers don't "co-mingle" and it makes the ends of my twists look scrawny and thin, that's when I have a problem with my hair. Perhaps I should stop with the twists...? That's normally when I trim/dust anyway. *



I have to try and find that pic of that girl I was talking about whose hair looked a hot mess with thin, see thru ends, but she didn't trim/cut. After 4-5 months her hair ends were thick and lush. Let me put forth some effort to see if I can find it. She may be a member here, I'm not sure. Soon as I find, I will post the link.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Deep conditioning with shea butter? That may be something I have to try? That's interesting, but is it all conditioners or just rinse out ones? Because my hair seemed to have gotten thicker with the add of deep conditioning, but I don't usually, if ever use rinse out conditioners. Actually, with me being in mini braids this is about the ONLY time I use a rinse out conditioner and that's too co-wash otherwise. I have no means to. I can literally cut rinse-out conditioners out of my regimen most of the time.*



These are not regular conditioners with shea butter. I use shea butter that I purchased mixed with ylang ylang. I take a little, mix with some other oil, apply all over hair after washing, put on plastic cap and leave on for 15-20 minutes and then I rinse out. I'm not using so many rinse out conditioners anymore. You must share which deep conditioner you're using that is making your hair thicker. I'm liking the idea of cutting out rinse out conditioners, but I do try to use them at least once a week. The other time during the week when I cleanse my hair, I use shea butter.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Quick check in though. I trimmed on the 19th for the Spring Equinox. Didn't take off nearly as much as I usually do. I paid close attention to my ends and realized they were actually really healthy, so I ended up only taking off like 1/4, probably less than that like 1/8 of an inch from each mini braid. They look SO GOOD and they feel so fresh and rejuvenated, so curly and happy! Diggin that.
> 
> So I do feel free of the paranoia that my ends were damaged. They weren't at all.
> 
> Mini braids are still doing good. They've become incredibly frizzy and Saturday will make two weeks of them. In totality, i've only co-washed them like 3 times since I've had them in so I don't think they should be THIS frizzy. Maybe it's growth? Who knows... But I am enjoying the ease of them. Still have not styled them in anyway, I'm still just throwing my beanie cap over them, so my hair is in ultimate lazy mode now. *



Yeah, I'm glad that you cut off very little and you put your mind at ease. I think I'm going to trim my hair next week after I give myself a relaxer touchup. 

Glad to hear your mini braids are still doing good. Frizz is normal after a week or two, but it seems like you are on top of it. It's nice that you're not styling them as much. The extra tension could cause some issues, but just putting your cap on, sounds sooo good. Girl you are going to get some good growth.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> Waaaaaaay overdue check in. The first pic on the left is the one I had at the start of this challenge. February is my first photo update of things. I can already notice a lot of progress even though I haven't been consistent with my hair. I've had 3 mini trims of an inch or less since May. I'm currently in a a full sew in, so I'll probably wear that for a total of 6-8 weeks. I've never had a sew in before so, I'm excited to see the results. Been taking care of my hair underneath and recently got back on my biotin & HSN vitamins, as well as my multivitamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Can't wait to see those update pics. Congratulations on reaching WL. You accomplished the goal that many of us are aspiring to reach. Way to Go!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> So last night I told my SO of my plans to keep my braids in until June.  His reply: "What if I don't want them in until June?"  Me being me, I don't care what he wants regarding my hair but I thought I would be nice and comprimise.  Since his birthday is in May and I was going to take them out for his birthday originally, I told him that I would take them out for his birthday but put them right back in the week after.  And that was only because he told me how he loves my natural hair and prefers that.  I will be taking my braids out 8 weeks early but they have been in so far for 8 weeks and I have a ton of growth... Hopefully I will get 2 more inces between now and his birthday and I can do something real nice for that day.   Oh, the things you do for those you love...



It's true, the things we do for love!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, this is my weekly check in. All is still good with my hair. I decided to give myself a relaxer touchup next weekend, so I prepped my hair yesterday for it. I washed my hair with my shampoo powder mix, then I use aphogee 2 step protein, followed up with moisturizing conditioner. I will stop using my MTG on scalp for entire week. I will continue to oil and moisturize my hair along with my scalp massages.

I purchased some new products to help me keep my hair moist. I think I said I purchased Designer Touch curl activator moisturizer. I purchased this because I have a Designer Touch relaxer/texturizer which I love. I will be using this brand next Saturday for my relaxer touchup. I also purchased by Design Essentials Finishing Lotion, Wave and Design 2 n 1. It suppose to moisturize hair and help with elasticity which is what I want. I'm loving this product too.

I'm still on track with exercising, taking supplements, oiling scalp and massages, and keeping hair moisturized and sealed. I comb my hair and I still have only a few strands of hair in my comb. I am loving this so much. I have a lot of new growth, but I just don't know how much. I'm eating healthy breakfast, still trying to get healthy with lunch and dinner. My water intake I can improve in, but still trying. Hopefully I will get it together.

My hair update since my acv treatment a few weeks ago is still doing good. 

I was a little discouraged last week because I think my hair is growing sooo slow. I had 3 mishaps since this challenge started which contributed to hair breakage. I got the breakage under control and all is still well with my hair. I'm hoping that this relaxer touchup with help me see some increased inches. I was going to give myself a touchup at the end of July, but I changed my mind. My last one, was the end of December. I'm thinking, instead of waiting so long to get touchups, maybe I should do them every 12-16 weeks. I have fine strands and sometimes, waiting longer can cause additional breakage problems. I will check-in in next week to let everyone know the results of relaxer touchup.

We all will get discouraged at times, but don't stay discouraged because this can lead to defeat and we will be inclined to give up. Stay positive and focus. Look at what things you have accomplished and be proud of that. My hair shed has reduced drastically to only a few strands which is a major accomplishment for me. Find your accomplishment and be happy with it. Sometimes it will take a while for the inches to come. I say this so we can all stay focus and consistent. Be encouraged to stay on track so we can see the results for the efforts we put forth. Cheering us on, don't give up!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=164802 said:
			
		

> PennyK[/USER];19832459]Waaaaaaay overdue check in. The first pic on the left is the one I had at the start of this challenge. February is my first photo update of things. I can already notice a lot of progress even though I haven't been consistent with my hair. I've had 3 mini trims of an inch or less since May. I'm currently in a a full sew in, so I'll probably wear that for a total of 6-8 weeks. I've never had a sew in before so, I'm excited to see the results. Been taking care of my hair underneath and recently got back on my biotin & HSN vitamins, as well as my multivitamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great progress and beautiful hair. I think you mislabeled your photo though. The second one should say 2014? correct?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> So last night I told my SO of my plans to keep my braids in until June.  His reply: "What if I don't want them in until June?"  Me being me, I don't care what he wants regarding my hair but I thought I would be nice and comprimise.  Since his birthday is in May and I was going to take them out for his birthday originally, I told him that I would take them out for his birthday but put them right back in the week after.  And that was only because he told me how he loves my natural hair and prefers that.  I will be taking my braids out 8 weeks early but they have been in so far for 8 weeks and I have a ton of growth... Hopefully I will get 2 more inces between now and his birthday and I can do something real nice for that day.   Oh, the things you do for those you love...



It's probably a good time to take them out  anyway. It won't hurt to get some of that shed hair out and pamper your hair. It will be great for both of you


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Here is the link that I was referring to in one of my posts. I believe her pic is gone though, but if you scroll through the thread, on page 2, there is a pic of another person who had thin see thru ends that filled in nicely without cutting. Enjoy.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=498690


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 24, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Here is the link that I was referring to in one of my posts. I believe her pic is gone though, but if you scroll through the thread, on page 2, there is a pic of another person who had thin see thru ends that filled in nicely without cutting. Enjoy. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=498690



Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> It's probably a good time to take them out  anyway. It won't hurt to get some of that shed hair out and pamper your hair. It will be great for both of you



Yeah.... It will be about time to take them out in May. I wash my hair about once a week. I also take out sections of my hair, detangle, wash, condition and rebraid it. I have a lot of new growth but I never have too much shed hair. Only a couple of hairs per braid come out. If I didn't know how to braid my own hair then I am sure I would be taking them out sometime soon.  I will need a protein treatment and a nice DC after. Since he is throwing a monkey wrench into my hair schedule, I had to reconfigure my plans for my hair. I now have it planned so I will have my hair braided up for 30 weeks this year. I'll take my braids out about a week before the Equinox' and Solstices, trim my hair on the solstice and do a protein/DC and then braid it up again. I really want to start trimming during the solstice/equinox and the way I had my hair schedule for this year planned out I would not be able to do it. I will use this minor inconvenience to my advantage though.   I am glad that he really loves my hair though.


----------



## PennyK (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

CaliCurls
fancypants007
faithVA

Thanks ladies. And yeah, I was so excited that when I labeled the first picture I totally dragged the 2013 on to the next frame. I'll go back and correct that.

I'm excited that I'm WL and when my sew in comes out hopefully if I need a trim I can still keep my length!


----------



## candie19 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies checking in for the end of March!!!!
March was the best month ever!  
Why.....Hubner silica gel 

So for the month of March I ......
- put my hair in corn rolls for three weeks then washed and dc with Joico products
- wore the "mommy wig" as a protective style everyday
- sprayed Hawaiian Silky 10 in 1 twice a day in my hair
- made cayenne pepper and olive oil mix for my scalp http://spacevandal.hubpages.com/hub/...To-Hair-Growth
- did inversion the first week in March...if I could remember 
- took Country Life "maxi hair" vitamins everyday
- drank 5 bottles of water a day
- juice daily
- hair products: all joico

These are all the same things I had been doing for Feb. the only thing I added in March was the gel. Within 2 days my nails were growing hard as a rock. Within two weeks my hairline got much, much thicker. I had a bald spot where glue pulled my hair out over 3 years ago. It's completely filled in. I have baby hairs.   I washed my hair last night. I've always done 5 cornrows, my hair was so thick I had to do 6. The silica is known not growing hair long but to make it thicker. It works. I read where it takes 2 months or more to see results that wasn't true in my case. This stuff is pricey so I also want to reap the other benefits of silica besides thick hair. My face is soooo smooth.  I now love waking up every morning because I have a glow I haven't seen since I was in high school. It's the gel. Lol. 

In about 3 weeks I'm going to get my hair straightened. I will post pics. Then I'm wiggin again.  I'm going to wait until June for my texlax. 

Since being in this challenge I've tried anything I could to grow my hair. After a year ( I guess that's how long it takes) I finally found my reggie. Me so happy!


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Hey ladies checking in for the end of March!!!!
> March was the best month ever!
> Why.....Hubner silica gel
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in and congratulations on your awesome results this month. I have Hubner silica in my desk drawer right now. You're right it is so pricey and I can't remember why I stopped taking them. 

I'm so happy for you. I love when we see results from our hard work. I'm going to give myself a relaxer touchup this weekend to see what results I get. It's been 12 weeks and I was going to wait until the end of July, but decided not to wait. I have been slacking something awful, but after my relaxer, I'm going to improve in many areas such as healthy eating, inversion, etc. and now, you motivated me to perhaps add silica back to my regime. Way to go girl. I'm so happy for you. Keep up the good work! Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I need to buy more Biotin...I'm all out. I do believe this has helped my hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Smiley79 said:


> I need to buy more Biotin...I'm all out. I do believe this has helped my hair.



Yes biotin is good. I just purchased more of the Manneabolism hair vitamins. Hope to see some good results.


----------



## LostInAdream (Mar 27, 2014)

candie19 said:


> Hey ladies checking in for the end of March!!!! March was the best month ever!  Why.....Hubner silica gel  So for the month of March I ...... - put my hair in corn rolls for three weeks then washed and dc with Joico products - wore the "mommy wig" as a protective style everyday - sprayed Hawaiian Silky 10 in 1 twice a day in my hair - made cayenne pepper and olive oil mix for my scalp http://spacevandal.hubpages.com/hub/...To-Hair-Growth - did inversion the first week in March...if I could remember - took Country Life "maxi hair" vitamins everyday - drank 5 bottles of water a day - juice daily - hair products: all joico  These are all the same things I had been doing for Feb. the only thing I added in March was the gel. Within 2 days my nails were growing hard as a rock. Within two weeks my hairline got much, much thicker. I had a bald spot where glue pulled my hair out over 3 years ago. It's completely filled in. I have baby hairs.   I washed my hair last night. I've always done 5 cornrows, my hair was so thick I had to do 6. The silica is known not growing hair long but to make it thicker. It works. I read where it takes 2 months or more to see results that wasn't true in my case. This stuff is pricey so I also want to reap the other benefits of silica besides thick hair. My face is soooo smooth.  I now love waking up every morning because I have a glow I haven't seen since I was in high school. It's the gel. Lol.  In about 3 weeks I'm going to get my hair straightened. I will post pics. Then I'm wiggin again.  I'm going to wait until June for my texlax.  Since being in this challenge I've tried anything I could to grow my hair. After a year ( I guess that's how long it takes) I finally found my reggie. Me so happy!


Are you taking the gel orally?


----------



## candie19 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Ms.Lyons said:


> Are you taking the gel orally?



Yes, I mix it with juice. You can't taste it.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 29, 2014)

candie19 sounds like things are going well for you, that's great! Can't wait to see your progress


----------



## fancypants007 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, this is my usual check in. I gave myself a relaxer touchup last Saturday and it went very well. I usually use Designer Touch because it's lye and it's a texturizer sort of speak. I put on my After Chemical treatment when I washed relaxer out, follow up with neutralizing shampoo. I love these products and have been using them now for about a year. After all that, I gave myself a SE mayo treatment with heat for 45 minutes and then moisturized and sealed my hair. I think my hair has grown about 2 inches since my last touchup in December. I am very happy with my results.

I will not resume oiling my scalp with my MTG until probably sometime next week. I'm trying to keep hair moisturized due to chemicals and will use caution why styling my hair in buns etc.  Don't want to experience any more setbacks. I can say 'm still experiencing less hair fall. After my relaxer touchup, I had very little hair in my comb. I'm loving this.

I was going to give myself a henna treatment after touchup, but decided to wait. I will be doing it this weekend, follow up with a strengthening treatment, then moisturizing treatment. I also wanted to do a trim using my Splitender and was too lazy. I will try to do this too this week. My next touchup will not be until the end of July. Hopefully, I will post a pic of my hair when this challenge ends April 30th/May 1st.

Not to much to report, but my hair still seems to be doing good. Keep focus ladies. This thread has inspired me to continue even after this challenge ends. I don't know if I will start another challenge for 2014-2015, but I will put forth continuous effort to increase inches which leads to hair length. Stay encouraged!


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone. This is unusual for me to post again, but I wanted to share. 

As you know I reported Monday with my usual check in that I did my relaxer touchup that went well. I wanted to give myself a henna treatment, but I was too lazy. I was planning on doing it on Saturday, but I know I'm going to be so busy and I was off from work yesterday and decided to do it then. I hennaed overnight and added coconut cream which I used for the first time, a little acv and water. I let it sit only for 4.5 hours and with some brands of henna that is enough for the dye to release. I'm planning on wearing clip in hair extensions and I applied the left over henna to it and let sit overnight.

In AM, I rinsed and applied the indigo to my hair and clip in extensions and left on for about 1 hour and rinsed. I then gave myself a strengthening treatment for 45 minutes under a dryer, follow up with Aussie Moist for 5 minutes. I applied Aussie Moist only to clip in hair and rinsed after about hour.

My hair is so strong and conditioned. I let it dry for a bit and then proceeded to do my trim which was long overdue. It took me about 30-45 minutes to complete. There was so much little pieces of hair in the chamber. I was so excited because it communicated that I did the job well, and it took care of my split ends.

I applied leave in conditioner, activator, hair lotion and little oil and plaited my hair. I applied my hair butter to hair ends and pinned up. Oh by the way, I had very little hair in my comb.

My results were amazing. I will be wearing clip in extensions, but I took some of the weave hair and sewed double welts to use as ponytail with my Maneclip. This is going to be my protective style for a few months and did I mention, the weave hair that I hennaed/indigo matches my hair to a "T".

I will be doing all I can to increase inches before my next relaxer touchup at end of July. I will be cooking preparatory food for the week for lunch and dinner. I reordered my hair vitamins and will step up things with exercising, water intake, inversion, massaging scalp, etc. I will also be adding to my regime GHE for at least 3 days and will be wearing protective styles 99% of the time. Just wanted to share ladies because of my excitement. I hope you all are also doing well with your regimes. We are here to share and motivate and keep everyone encouraged because effort is required in order to receive the blessing. Stay focus!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone. This is unusual for me to post again, but I wanted to share.
> 
> As you know I reported Monday with my usual check in that I did my relaxer touchup that went well. I wanted to give myself a henna treatment, but I was too lazy. I was planning on doing it on Saturday, but I know I'm going to be so busy and I was off from work yesterday and decided to do it then. I hennaed overnight and added coconut cream which I used for the first time, a little acv and water. I let it sit only for 4.5 hours and with some brands of henna that is enough for the dye to release. I'm planning on wearing clip in hair extensions and I applied the left over henna to it and let sit overnight.
> 
> ...



 Sounds like your hair is doing wonderfully.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I haven't been in here to update in a while. I finally go for my physical on Saturday. I hope to hear a good strategy to get my vitamins, nutrients, metabolism and hormones balanced. 

Not much going on with my hair. Will check in on the weekend.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Sounds like your hair is doing wonderfully.



Thanks Faith, I was just so encouraged and wanted to share.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I haven't been in here to update in a while. I finally go for my physical on Saturday. I hope to hear a good strategy to get my vitamins, nutrients, metabolism and hormones balanced.
> 
> Not much going on with my hair. Will check in on the weekend.



Hope they can tell you how to achieve the good balance of vitamins/nutrients. Check in when you can, it's all good. Looking forward to hearing your updates.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

wow, i've slacked off terribly in this thread and don't even know where i left off. I haven't gained 12'' yet for sure but i have definitely made good progress.

Is there an official time for LC and progress pics?


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PureSilver said:


> wow, i've slacked off terribly in this thread and don't even know where i left off. I haven't gained 12'' yet for sure but i have definitely made good progress.
> 
> Is there an official time for LC and progress pics?



The challenge ends the end of April but many of us are going to continue doing what we're doing. I have to admit, this challenge was fun. I had a good time with this challenge and will be starting another challenge for 2014-2015, so when this challenge ends, another one begins.

I haven't received 12 inches either, but my hair has approved and I did receive some growth. Keeping a hair diary was new for me and I could definitely see progress.

Posting a pic is optional, but if you can, we will post a pic at the end of April, beginning of May. Looking forward to seeing your beautiful hair. Stay focused and encouraged. It's not over until it's over.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies, this is my usual check in. 

Nothing really to report other than I'm still on track. I've decided to do the inversion method for 7 days starting the first Saturday of each month for 4 minutes after my scalp massage. It actually feels good bending forward while sitting on my bed. I will also be doing the GHE for 3 of those days. This is something that I added to my regime.

I prepared healthy foods yesterday for lunch and dinner. I made this tofu mixture yesterday that was very good and my husband also loved it. Trying to get the protein, spinach because I know these two ingredients helps aide in hair growth. I will be preparing and eating this at least 3 times a week.

I've been slacking in some areas but trying to put myself on track. I also have buckled down with more protective styles. I was wearing wigs, but now I'm bunning, using my Mane Clip. I try to put my buns in different areas so I don't experience hair breakage.

I started using two new hair products that I think my hair is loving. The first one is Designer Touch Activator Moisturizer and the other is Design Essentials 2 n 1 Finishing Lotion. I will be ordering these products again. After applying a little of each of these products, I seal with Wonder 8 oil. My hair is soft, conditioned and moisturized. My hair while combing is still experiencing very little hair fall. I had no hair in my comb when I combed this morning. I am loving this to pieces!

I also ordered this hair gel that's suppose to be good for the hair. I've been using it for almost a month now to slick down my hair when wearing a high bun and this stuff is da bomb. I will be placing an order again for it. It's called Imbue Herbal Styling gel and I ordered from http://www.sababotanical.com/All-Natural-Hair-Care-s/22.htm 
This gel slicks my hair and when I tie down, it stays put and looks so pretty. I never could do that with AmiPro. It would slick my hair down, but my hair looked so hard. This looks soft and pretty. I was surprised by it, but I love it. I also use the henna shampoo powder from this company and I mix with conditioner to cleanse my hair.

Everything else is about the same, washing, conditioning but I've decided on Saturdays after applying my conditioner to sit under my steamer for about 30-40 minutes. I also will be doing a henna gloss mixed with a strengthening treatment at least twice a month sitting under dryer for about an hour.

My hair is still doing well after my acv treatment some days ago. It doesn't appear to be drier due to this acv treatment. I'm just keeping it moisturized. That's it for now. I hope everyone else is doing well with their regimes. I'm looking forward to seeing progress pics including my own. I will be taking a pic of my hair and posting toward the end of this month. Stay focused and encouraged ladies and remember, patience, proper handling and protective styling will lead to increase length/inches.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> The challenge ends the end of April but many of us are going to continue doing what we're doing. I have to admit, this challenge was fun. I had a good time with this challenge and will be starting another challenge for 2014-2015, so when this challenge ends, another one begins.
> 
> I haven't received 12 inches either, but my hair has approved and I did receive some growth. Keeping a hair diary was new for me and I could definitely see progress.
> 
> Posting a pic is optional, but if you can, we will post a pic at the end of April, beginning of May. Looking forward to seeing your beautiful hair. Stay focused and encouraged. It's not over until it's over.



You can always keep this challenge going and just have the Mods change the title.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> You can always keep this challenge going and just have the Mods change the title.



Sounds good. Can you tell me how to do it?
Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Sounds good. Can you tell me how to do it?
> Thanks



Just mention one of the moderators 
honeycomb719, Allandra, pebbles, Supergirl, Enchantmt, dontspeakdefeat, SVT, Zuleika, Relentless 

and ask them to change the name. 

@ModeratorName, please change the name of this thread to "......."

I think Allandra, pebbles and dontspeakdefeat seem to be around the most.


----------



## Mskraizy (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Have I missed a lot ladies? How are you all doing?

In short, the mini braids are out. I was short of the 4 weeks by like 2 days but I had an interview to go to and my roots had slowly turned into a JUNGLE.

But with all that being said, I've really been peering into my haircare tactics and trying to address what might be the reason that I'm not retaining everything that I grow. So I did some calculations yesterday and what I found didn't make me so happy. Ladies, take a look at this pic!







In about 11 months, that's what I RETAINED. Actually, I was pretty excited when I saw it like this. But I know that from July to pretty much now my hair only budged like .5 an inch!

So I had to think to myself I said "Self!" myself said "Hmm?" I said (lol Mr. Brown....) did I really do all I could to retain growth that year? So I thought about it and I wondered if I really did trim that much in that year. I added it up, ladies I trimmed about 4.5 to 5.5 inches of hair last year.

Add that to the 4.5 inches I RETAINED, I grew like 9 to 10 INCHES OF HAIR

WTFREAK!!?!?!?!?!

I'm not sure if it's JUST the trimming that's hindering my ability to retain. I know I trimmed in March (2-3 inches), June (1-1.5 inches), December (like .5 inch), and February (.5 inch) and more recently AFTER the Feb 2014 photo where I trimmed for the Spring Equinox and only took off like 1/8 of an inch. That was March 19, and I'm not sure but I STILL don't think my hair has budged much from this position.

I've only been MBL for like 3 months  but I'm trying to get to waist length as soon as I can and trying to learn what's hindering me now.

So this year I'm gonna give up the trims again and really focus on keeping my ends in good health. Honestly, they're never BAD when I trim them, it's just my paranoia and lack of willingness to actually CHECK what I'm hackin off! This year I shall be more patient and more attentive.

I can't believe I missed out on all that grow!

Looks like I'm going back on my own 12 in 12 this year. I'm actually pretty darn excited to have retained close to 10 inches of hair! Cool!!!

*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=281956 said:
			
		

> Mskraizy[/USER];19900943]*Have I missed a lot ladies? How are you all doing?
> 
> In short, the mini braids are out. I was short of the 4 weeks by like 2 days but I had an interview to go to and my roots had slowly turned into a JUNGLE.
> 
> ...



If you are growing that much hair in a year then you have nothing to worry about. And if you still want to take care of your ends, maybe you should look into a split ender that only takes off 1/8". That way you have beautiful ends and great retention at the same time.

You cut off more hair than I grew


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Just mention one of the moderators
> honeycomb719, Allandra, pebbles, Supergirl, Enchantmt, dontspeakdefeat, SVT, Zuleika, Relentless
> 
> and ask them to change the name.
> ...



Thanks. I will do this towards the end of month.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Have I missed a lot ladies? How are you all doing?
> 
> In short, the mini braids are out. I was short of the 4 weeks by like 2 days but I had an interview to go to and my roots had slowly turned into a JUNGLE.
> 
> ...



Girl you broke that down and then you went back and found out why you were not retaining length only to discover that you had. You pinpointed the problem to be excessive trimming, but the positive side is you gained 10 inches in the year, that is huge! I am so proud of you, but no more excessive trimming. Try to invest in the Splitender if you don't already have it. This only cuts the splits and about 1/8-1/4 inch of hair. It is wonderful.

I still think your hair is beautiful. I too am finding out as to why I can't retain length. I don't think my problem is so much trimming, but perhaps my ends are not moisturized or when I take down my plaits for example, I wasn't so careful and I could have caused splits and tears on my ends. I use to comb my hair and I was always pulling hair from my ends. I hated it, but I don't have that problem anymore which is why I'm so excited. I started using CD's Monoi oil products and I was also giving myself a rhassoul clay/butter treatment when I noticed this positive change. I hope it stays this way because I really want to get some good growth in the months ahead. 
Well done girl.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> If you are growing that much hair in a year then you have nothing to worry about. And if you still want to take care of your ends, maybe you should look into a split ender that only takes off 1/8". That way you have beautiful ends and great retention at the same time.
> 
> You cut off more hair than I grew



I echo your sentiments.


----------



## Mskraizy (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> If you are growing that much hair in a year then you have nothing to worry about. And if you still want to take care of your ends, maybe you should look into a split ender that only takes off 1/8". That way you have beautiful ends and great retention at the same time.
> 
> *You cut off more hair than I grew*



*Thanks Faith! I think I will look into the splitender but my only thing is doesn't my hair have to be fairly straight to use it? I'm still trying to keep the heat usage to a minimum....maybe I should get into rollersetting?

@ the bolded, you make me feel so greedy.... 

*





fancypants007 said:


> Girl you broke that down and then you went back and found out why you were not retaining length only to discover that you had. You pinpointed the problem to be excessive trimming, but the positive side is you gained 10 inches in the year, that is huge! I am so proud of you, but no more excessive trimming. Try to invest in the Splitender if you don't already have it. This only cuts the splits and about 1/8-1/4 inch of hair. It is wonderful.
> 
> I still think your hair is beautiful. I too am finding out as to why I can't retain length. I don't think my problem is so much trimming, but perhaps my ends are not moisturized or when I take down my plaits for example, I wasn't so careful and I could have caused splits and tears on my ends. I use to comb my hair and I was always pulling hair from my ends. I hated it, but I don't have that problem anymore which is why I'm so excited. I started using CD's Monoi oil products and I was also giving myself a rhassoul clay/butter treatment when I noticed this positive change. I hope it stays this way because I really want to get some good growth in the months ahead.
> Well done girl.



*Thanks girl! I really do felt like I did some serious homework on this, but I'm just soooo eager to make waist length this year! I'm SOOOO CLOSE!!! (I've been close for the past 2 years! ) I'm gonna need you ladies to help hold me accountable for the scissors, for right now I'm keeping them out of sight. My ends are FINE. My ends are FINE. (It's like my new mantra or something.... )

Takedowns can be my enemy too. That's why when I'm in long protective styles I like to oil my scalp and pull the oil through the hair, especially on the last week because that allows my hair to slip out of tangles really easily and if I used extensions (mostly yarn) it'll pull a bit but it won't snag.

Taking down my mini braids, I co-washed like two days prior and used gel on my ends for I knew I'd be taking them down. The gel helped my ends to curl and it made it easy for my to pick them apart that way instead of letting them dry and shrink up. But in yarn braids, oiling works best because it allows the hair to not tangle up with the yarn//extension. I dunno, just different things I've tried.

I hope we'll all be seeing some epic growth in the coming year!


So is this thread gonna stay open? *


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=281956 said:
			
		

> Mskraizy[/USER];19905287]*Thanks Faith! I think I will look into the splitender but my only thing is doesn't my hair have to be fairly straight to use it? I'm still trying to keep the heat usage to a minimum....maybe I should get into rollersetting?
> 
> @ the bolded, you make me feel so greedy....
> 
> *



Don't worry about feeling greedy. I'm just made and jealous and not apologizing for it. 

I never straighten my hair. I don't even own a flat iron and too lazy to use a blow dryer. I have used it after rollersetting but sometimes I just can't be bothered with all of those steps and will stretch my hair with flat twist and then just do the ends. As long as you can stretch your hair in some type of 
way and then get a medium size comb through it, it will work fine.

I only do the last 3" of my hair. I don't start it all the way at the top.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Welp, I definitely go an inch this month.  When I last measured the very bottom right two braids and they were 4" (the shortest part of my hair due to breakage) I measured the same two braids separately yesterday and I am at 5", and it hasn't even been an entire month.  I take pictures with my phone and I am on my work computer now so I am unable to post pics but I will post when I can.  I am going to try to get someone else to take my progress pics too.  I can't take them of certain areas of my head....


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Had my physical but they have to run more test because they needed additional information. So will have to wait on making most adjustments to my diet and supplements. I had to stop the B12 because my B12 is too high. I added D3. Will just stick to my regular multivitamin and D3 until the additional lab results come back.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Thanks Faith! I think I will look into the splitender but my only thing is doesn't my hair have to be fairly straight to use it? I'm still trying to keep the heat usage to a minimum....maybe I should get into rollersetting?
> 
> @ the bolded, you make me feel so greedy....
> 
> ...



Trying to get this thread to stay open for 2014-2015. I just have to contact the moderators.

I still have to experiment with the yarn braids but I'm afraid it will break my hair because my hair is relaxed. I'm planning on wearing braids as a protective style at the end of April with my own hair following longnhealthy braiding method for putting them in. I will see if I stay with this plan.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Don't worry about feeling greedy. I'm just made and jealous and not apologizing for it.
> 
> I never straighten my hair. I don't even own a flat iron and too lazy to use a blow dryer. I have used it after rollersetting but sometimes I just can't be bothered with all of those steps and will stretch my hair with flat twist and then just do the ends. As long as you can stretch your hair in some type of
> way and then get a medium size comb through it, it will work fine.
> ...



Yeah it's true. I don't flat iron my hair nor blow it dry. I just try to do it after my cleansing and deep conditioning. I think the key is making sure that your hair is tangle free and using very small sections. I have had no problem doing it this way and I start up a little higher on my strand but not exactly at the root.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Don't worry about feeling greedy. I'm just made and jealous and not apologizing for it.
> 
> I never straighten my hair. I don't even own a flat iron and too lazy to use a blow dryer. I have used it after rollersetting but sometimes I just can't be bothered with all of those steps and will stretch my hair with flat twist and then just do the ends. As long as you can stretch your hair in some type of
> way and then get a medium size comb through it, it will work fine.
> ...



Yeah it's true. I don't flat iron my hair nor blow it dry. I just try to do it after my cleansing and deep conditioning. I think the key is making sure that your hair is tangle free and using very small sections. I have had no problem doing it this way and I start up a little higher on my strand but not exactly at the root. The Splitender is the bomb. I consider it a very good investment


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Gr8ness83 said:


> Welp, I definitely go an inch this month.  When I last measured the very bottom right two braids and they were 4" (the shortest part of my hair due to breakage) I measured the same two braids separately yesterday and I am at 5", and it hasn't even been an entire month.  I take pictures with my phone and I am on my work computer now so I am unable to post pics but I will post when I can.  I am going to try to get someone else to take my progress pics too.  I can't take them of certain areas of my head....



Way to go girl. I remember your success. You're doing the inversion method right. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Had my physical but they have to run more test because they needed additional information. So will have to wait on making most adjustments to my diet and supplements. I had to stop the B12 because my B12 is too high. I added D3. Will just stick to my regular multivitamin and D3 until the additional lab results come back.



I was going to ask you how it went. Yes these doctors and their testing. Hope everything turns out good.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello ladies and I hope everyone is doing well. This is my usual check in but I have to say, I'm done, giving up at least for awhile. I just can't deal with it anymore. Let me explain.

I recently gave myself a touchup and saw the new growth which appeared to be around 2", but when I relaxed my hair the end of March, did a length check last Tuesday, I saw NO retention at all from my last relaxer which was the end of December. I was soooo disappointed and discouraged and decided to throw in the towel. I didn't oil my scalp, moisturize and seal, I did nothing to my hair for at least 4 days. 

I have a special event tonight and I had been planning to style my hair a special way. So I washed yesterday with my rhassoul clay/butter treatment and after spraying on heat protector, I blew dry my hair and did a roller set using ORS wrap lotion. The style I'm hoping to achieve can be done with a dry roller set. It was a challenge because I haven't done a roller set for awhile. I styled my hair this morning the special way which looks OK. The back didn't come out right which is why it doesn't look so good in back, but it still is what I wanted to achieve. When I get home from my event, I will wash, condition and moisturize and seal, put in plaits and will leave my hair alone.

I have been on this hair journey for too long and I have problems with length retention. Obviously it's something I'm doing, but I don't know what. I'm just so frustrated because I work so hard and we all know that what motivates us to continue if we see results. I'm looking for length and don't see any. I was thinking perhaps if I'm babying my hair too much. My hair stays moist with leave ins, creams, oils, etc. but it's moist all the time. Perhaps this is the problem.

I decided to get a weave and wanted Reniece to do it but she is soooo booked. So I contacted this braiding gallery that has done my hair in the past. I asked them if they do weaves and they said yes. Upon talking with the owner I remembered they also do this process called interlocking which looks like a weave. It's not tree braids, it's different. Well she told me in her opinion she prefers interlocking instead of weaving. Your hair is cornrolled in circular fashion and the human hair is braided onto the cornroll, interlocking it in place. I will only be washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing and sealing my hair while interlocked every 2 weeks. No more oiling my scalp, no more massaging my scalp, no more eating healthy, just eating healthy foods because I want to. The only things I will continue to do is taking my hair supplement, eating my oatmeal with wheat germ and brewers yeast, GHE, and laying on my slant board. I will be doing this for at least the next year and we will see what it brings. 

All the effort in protecting the hair wearing buns, braids etc. and getting nothing is what has discouraged me. I walked around for least 4 days discouraged. I'm tired of wearing my hair in protective styles, buns, braids. I remember years ago when I had braids, I did nothing to my hair and it grew like a weed. I'm hoping I will have some kind of success with this method of low manipulation. I didn't think I would ever say it but right now, I'm giving up!

I will check in periodically, but it won't be my usual check ins every week. I will still like to continue with this challenge because you ladies were so supportive and encouraging and it was nice having some help in trying to meet my hair goals.  I'm planning on getting my interlocking in another 2-3 weeks. I will share the experience.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;19933571[/USER]]Hello ladies and I hope everyone is doing well. This is my usual check in but I have to say, I'm done, giving up at least for awhile. I just can't deal with it anymore. Let me explain.
> 
> I recently gave myself a touchup and saw the new growth which appeared to be around 2", but when I relaxed my hair the end of March, did a length check last Tuesday, I saw NO retention at all from my last relaxer which was the end of December. I was soooo disappointed and discouraged and decided to throw in the towel. I didn't oil my scalp, moisturize and seal, I did nothing to my hair for at least 4 days.
> 
> ...



You can't go anywhere. (e Shoulder Shake). You are allowed to post less regularly but you can't leave us. I understand your feeling discouraged. Have been there definitely. I think this past winter has been hard for a lot of us and many of us haven't seen much growth. 

Go ahead and put your hair away for a while to give yourself a break. Your growth and retention cycle will get back on track now that spring is here


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 14, 2014)

This winter was BRUTAL! I am surprised we have hair on our heads. It was awful.

We are springing forward.  In another thread we have decided on not length checking until the 4th of July. 

Putting your hair away is a great way to move forward. 

Don't leave fancypants007

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HanaKuroi said:


> This winter was BRUTAL! I am surprised we have hair on our heads. It was awful.
> 
> We are springing forward.  In another thread we have decided on not length checking until the 4th of July.
> 
> ...



This summer is going to be brutal as well. So ladies get ready to pamper your hair even more.

I was out in the beautiful sunshine this weekend and I think my hair turned some type of ash brown color   That is not a good sign.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 14, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> This summer is going to be brutal as well. So ladies get ready to pamper your hair even more.
> 
> I was out in the beautiful sunshine this weekend and I think my hair turned some type of ash brown color   That is not a good sign.



Do you think covering our hair is enough when we are in the sun? Maybe a scarf with built in sun protection? 

Your hair lightened in the sun? That is not good.   It isn't even Summer. Yep, that is a bad sign.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Apr 15, 2014)

For the summer I usually use a color protecting conditioner thats suppose to have spf in it......I usually get the Giovanni brunette or I think one by nature's gate.......the sun bleaches my hair as well so all the protection I can get helps.....

My hair actually likes the winter


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> You can't go anywhere. (e Shoulder Shake). You are allowed to post less regularly but you can't leave us. I understand your feeling discouraged. Have been there definitely. I think this past winter has been hard for a lot of us and many of us haven't seen much growth.
> 
> Go ahead and put your hair away for a while to give yourself a break. Your growth and retention cycle will get back on track now that spring is here




Thanks for those encouraging words. I do feel better, but I'm still going to stop doing what I'm doing. I guess I'm not really giving up, but I'm not putting forth tremendous effort either. Obviously I'm doing something that my hair does not like.

One thing I learned when I put my hair away for 4 days and did nothing to it, when I took it down on Sunday AM to style, my hair was still moisturized. So perhaps I don't need to moisturize every single day. 

I promise I won't be leaving. I put in the request to change the thread name, and hopefully she will be doing that soon. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



HanaKuroi said:


> This winter was BRUTAL! I am surprised we have hair on our heads. It was awful.
> 
> We are springing forward.  In another thread we have decided on not length checking until the 4th of July.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that. Honestly I have to say I was seriously thinking about pulling away, but I knew deep in my heart I was just having a moment. You ladies have been so supportive for all of us on this hair journey. The tips and suggestions shared have been outstanding. I meant it when I said I'm having so much fun with this thread but it's because you ladies keep us going. 

I never looked at putting my hair away as a great way to move forward but I guess it is. Thanks for giving my hair some hope!


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> This summer is going to be brutal as well. So ladies get ready to pamper your hair even more.
> 
> I was out in the beautiful sunshine this weekend and I think my hair turned some type of ash brown color   That is not a good sign.




I hope it didn't stay that color. Thanks for letting us know what to expect in the upcoming months. I really hope this transition of low manipulation will benefit my hair because I'm going into the summer doing this style.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 15, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for those encouraging words. I do feel better, but I'm still going to stop doing what I'm doing. I guess I'm not really giving up, but I'm not putting forth tremendous effort either. Obviously I'm doing something that my hair does not like.  One thing I learned when I put my hair away for 4 days and did nothing to it, when I took it down on Sunday AM to style, my hair was still moisturized. So perhaps I don't need to moisturize every single day.  I promise I won't be leaving. I put in the request to change the thread name, and hopefully she will be doing that soon. Thanks again for your kind words.


  Good to hear fancypants007 I think you're taking the right corrective action. Usually if I'm having a retention problem it's because I'm doing too much...too much handling, too many different products, too much product, too cumbersome of a wash/DC routine.   When it gets down to it, less is always more.  Lately I've had the PJ bug so to my point above, to avoid a setback I'll have to put the new stuff away and then use it in place of my current similar product for an entire month when the time comes (unless of course there's a bad reaction).  Hang in there lady!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19935451]Do you think covering our hair is enough when we are in the sun? Maybe a scarf with built in sun protection?
> 
> Your hair lightened in the sun? That is not good.   It isn't even Summer. Yep, that is a bad sign.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I know we have to at least cover it. I have seen products recently that mention they have sun block in them.

My hair was covered some while I was out. I had on a satin cap and my biking helmet when I was biking Saturday and Sunday. When I took it off my hair was ash brown  Some of that is just the water being zapped out of it. I misted it and a little color returned but yeah it was still ugly.

I didn't have my hair covered when we were out shopping. 

My mother's hair used to lighten in the sun. My hair used to turn reddish brown.

I colored it last night. It looks so much better.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for those encouraging words. I do feel better, but I'm still going to stop doing what I'm doing. I guess I'm not really giving up, but I'm not putting forth tremendous effort either. Obviously I'm doing something that my hair does not like.
> 
> One thing I learned when I put my hair away for 4 days and did nothing to it, when I took it down on Sunday AM to style, my hair was still moisturized. So perhaps I don't need to moisturize every single day.
> 
> I promise I won't be leaving. I put in the request to change the thread name, and hopefully she will be doing that soon. Thanks again for your kind words.



I agree with cutting back and reassessing. I stopped doing a lot of stuff as well. I wasn't seeing any results. But we gave it a good run 

If you don't have to moisture every day  Sit back and relax and enjoy the summer.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I hope it didn't stay that color. Thanks for letting us know what to expect in the upcoming months. I really hope this transition of low manipulation will benefit my hair because I'm going into the summer doing this style.



Um, yeah it did.  I colored it last night a dark brown. I just couldn't stand it any more. Ash brown and gray hair


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

caliscurls, I worked with the touch up stick I got from Sally's. I'm definitely glad I got it becasue it got me through some rough spots. But it does fade when you moisturize and just with time. My hair is low porosity though so things don't stick to it well. But even though it faded, it didn't take much to touch it up in the morning. I'm just mad I didn't pick up another one when Sally's had the buy one get one. I don't know what I was thinking.

But the stick only goes so far. So I colored my hair last night with Shea Moisture's Dark Brown. I used the applicator bottle I purchased from Amazon and it came out nicely.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks faithVA for the update. Maybe I'll pick some up for those last two weeks before I color (like now  ) I'm low po too so now I know what to expect


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Good to hear fancypants007 I think you're taking the right corrective action. Usually if I'm having a retention problem it's because I'm doing too much...too much handling, too many different products, too much product, too cumbersome of a wash/DC routine.   When it gets down to it, less is always more.  Lately I've had the PJ bug so to my point above, to avoid a setback I'll have to put the new stuff away and then use it in place of my current similar product for an entire month when the time comes (unless of course there's a bad reaction).  Hang in there lady!



Thanks for motivation and sharing your experience. I probably was doing too much. I have changed gears and directions. and my hair will not be handled that much for at least a year. Hoping to see and get some progress.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 15, 2014)

The sun was feeling good on my hair until I remembered Faith and her hair. Then I was fleeing to the car. No more sun on my strands.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19939963]The sun was feeling good on my hair until I remembered Faith and her hair. Then I was fleeing to the car. No more sun on my strands.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



You have to enjoy the sun sometimes  Maybe just not so much when the sun is high in the sky. And you need some vitamin D. 

I don't know if I can be bothered keeping my hair covered at all times. Life's too short.


----------



## jenn132013 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

12 inches in 12 months is crazy..lol is that even possible?


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



jenn132013 said:


> 12 inches in 12 months is crazy..lol is that even possible?


 
jenn132013

“Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.” 
― Norman Vincent Peale


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 17, 2014)

Checking in...everything is going well. My hair feels good but I think my QOD treatment has worn off, will likely apply the treatment this weekend or next. 5 months went by quick! Only two new things are going on for me:
- bought a huge bottle of Oyin Hair Dew for my kids to share after seeing it pop up in some thread repeatedly as the best moisturizer....I've been going into their bathroom every day to use it since! Lol! Love the scent and the light texture. It really is great AND my kids hair feels great everyday..(this is a miracle :look )
- put myself on a no length check challenge like I alluded to in a previous post. I'm not allowed to check for length until the end of May.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



jenn132013 said:


> 12 inches in 12 months is crazy..lol is that even possible?



Someone asked this question before and there were comments made. Check through this thread for answers.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in...everything is going well. My hair feels good but I think my QOD treatment has worn off, will likely apply the treatment this weekend or next. 5 months went by quick! Only two new things are going on for me:
> - bought a huge bottle of Oyin Hair Dew for my kids to share after seeing it pop up in some thread repeatedly as the best moisturizer....I've been going into their bathroom every day to use it since! Lol! Love the scent and the light texture. It really is great AND my kids hair feels great everyday..(this is a miracle :look )
> - put myself on a no length check challenge like I alluded to in a previous post. I'm not allowed to check for length until the end of May.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Thanks for checking in and so happy that things are going well for you. Can't wait to see check in during May.

I have taken a slack approach as you may have already noted from my previous posts. I'm just during the usual. I moisturize my hair now every 2 days, but I do pay attention to my hair ends trying to keep them lubricated.

I just got so discouraged over my length check being basically the same after 2 months. I decided to get crochet braids and will redo them every 8 weeks for a year. I'm just going to leave my hair alone. I will take care of my hair underneath crochet braids and I'm not planning on putting them in until the first week in May. I will post my experience when I get them installed. Hoping for some improvement.

I remember a thread here about another girl who said her hair did not show any additional length for 3 years. I'm going to scope it out and read the posts to see how it can encourage me. I'm glad you ladies are continuing to do well. Stay encouraged and focus despite setbacks. We don't want to give up, but instead we want to channel our energy in a different way in trying to accomplish our goals. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in and so happy that things are going well for you. Can't wait to see check in during May.
> 
> I have taken a slack approach as you may have already noted from my previous posts. I'm just during the usual. I moisturize my hair now every 2 days, but I do pay attention to my hair ends trying to keep them lubricated.
> 
> ...



If you find the link, please share. I know sometime this month someone posted an article about terminal length where they stated you would need to wait at least 2 years to determine your hair had reached its terminal length. Not saying you think you are at a terminal length but sometimes our hair is in a resting phase which is why we don't see growth.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I am taking it easy as well. I'm cleansing/rinsing/cowashing 2x a week and just leaving my hair in flat twists. My hair doesn't look like it is growing but I must be retaining at least a little bit. My flat twists are a little easier to install now than they were at the beginning of April. 

Other than that just doing the basics for good health: water, diet, exercise and vitamins. I could do better in all areas but it's a work in progress.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> If you find the link, please share. I know sometime this month someone posted an article about terminal length where they stated you would need to wait at least 2 years to determine your hair had reached its terminal length. Not saying you think you are at a terminal length but sometimes our hair is in a resting phase which is why we don't see growth.



I found the link and was reading the posts yesterday. Here is the link
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=710555&highlight=hair+at+same+length+in+3+years

Probably I was doing too much to my hair. It's interesting because someone said that low manipulation works better for her than protective styling. I'm jumping on the low manipulation regime. When I get crochet braids installed, I will be doing the basics to my hair and nothing else. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I am taking it easy as well. I'm cleansing/rinsing/cowashing 2x a week and just leaving my hair in flat twists. My hair doesn't look like it is growing but I must be retaining at least a little bit. My flat twists are a little easier to install now than they were at the beginning of April.
> 
> Other than that just doing the basics for good health: water, diet, exercise and vitamins. I could do better in all areas but it's a work in progress.



That sounds like a plan. I'm happy to hear that you have noticed improvement since your last install of twists in April. Keep up the good work!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> I found the link and was reading the posts yesterday. Here is the link
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=710555&highlight=hair+at+same+length+in+3+years
> 
> Probably I was doing too much to my hair. It's interesting because someone said that low manipulation works better for her than protective styling. I'm jumping on the low manipulation regime. When I get crochet braids installed, I will be doing the basics to my hair and nothing else. I will keep everyone posted.



I may try out a crochet braid install. I need to see if I can cornrow when I have some spare time. I really don't want to wear extensions during the summer months though. Maybe I will tough it out until the fall.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I just wanted to share with everyone, I put in request to moderators to change title of this thread to reflect 2014. Hopefully, they will do it soon.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I really need to update. But now that this thread is bumped I will update next week. I think I can get back to my daily check. Oh that reminds me. I need to go make more moisturizing spritz for next week.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I really need to update. But now that this thread is bumped I will update next week. I think I can get back to my daily check. Oh that reminds me. I need to go make more moisturizing spritz for next week.



I don't know how long it takes for them to update thread, but I'll just wait. 

Please post your check in anyhow, because the thread is just going to be renamed to 2014, right? I just need all  the encouragement I can get.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



			
				[USER said:
			
		

> fancypants007;20000765[/USER]]I don't know how long it takes for them to update thread, but I'll just wait.
> 
> Please post your check in anyhow, because the thread is just going to be renamed to 2014, right? I just need all  the encouragement I can get.



Which moderator did you tag? Where did you do it? What do you want want the name of the thread to be?


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Which moderator did you tag? Where did you do it? What do you want want the name of the thread to be?



It was Beverly - Long Hair  Care Forum Administrator that responded to my request. I just opened a ticket. She asked me to send her the link of the thread I wanted changed, which I did and I'm just waiting for it to happen.

The change to the title should be "12 inches in 12 months - 2014"

Also the instructions that appear on page 1 should be changed to reflect that the challenge will start on April 30, 2014 to May 1, 2015.

Thanks


----------



## sugarbaybie (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I NEED HELP! Female pattern baldness. Any recommendations ladies?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



fancypants007 said:


> It was Beverly - Long Hair  Care Forum Administrator that responded to my request. I just opened a ticket. She asked me to send her the link of the thread I wanted changed, which I did and I'm just waiting for it to happen.
> 
> The change to the title should be "12 inches in 12 months - 2014"
> 
> ...




Ok. Future reference just mention them in the thread and you want to pick a moderator like Allandra, pebbles or dontspeakdefeat. Beverly probably handed it off to someone. She isn't a moderator.

If she hasn't changed it by Thursday, just mention Allandra or pebbles or dontspeakdefeat in the thread and have them do it. All of the moderators are listed at the very bottom of the Hair Care Tips... main forum thread.

You can change the instructions on the first page yourself.  I wouldn't change the original instructions. I would just add that this challenge has been extended to include 2014. That makes it a continuation and then when people view it in the future the post make more sense.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



sugarbaybie said:


> I NEED HELP! Female pattern baldness. Any recommendations ladies?





The easiest way may be to search the forum for previous threads on thinning hair/balding. I also have a thread Healthy Hair and Scalp that may help. There are so many different methods that it would be hard to cover them all here. 

Don't be discouraged. If you have caught it early enough it is usually reversible. It just takes some patience.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

 thank you @faithVA


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> Ok. Future reference just mention them in the thread and you want to pick a moderator like Allandra, pebbles or dontspeakdefeat. Beverly probably handed it off to someone. She isn't a moderator.
> 
> If she hasn't changed it by Thursday, just mention Allandra or pebbles or dontspeakdefeat in the thread and have them do it. All of the moderators are listed at the very bottom of the Hair Care Tips... main forum thread.
> 
> You can change the instructions on the first page yourself.  I wouldn't change the original instructions. I would just add that this challenge has been extended to include 2014. That makes it a continuation and then when people view it in the future the post make more sense.



Thanks. I will check it out now.


----------



## fancypants007 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



sugarbaybie said:


> I NEED HELP! Female pattern baldness. Any recommendations ladies?



I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully in your research you will find what you're looking to help counteract this problem. Please keep us posted on how things are going for you.


----------



## Mskraizy (May 4, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

*Hi ladies. Yet another check in after another hiatus.  I'm sorry I keep disappearing on you ladies. Life is just hectic.

And because of that, I've been doing next to NOTHING to my hair. I've been trying to keep up with washing and deep conditioning on a weekly basis, if not within my usual 7 day period, at least within 10-14. And then it goes in a bun or whatever, in my satin cap and in a beanie. I know I said I would start styling my hair more but I just haven't had much time. Beanies are EVIL man. A very necessary EVIL!!!! lol

BUT! I got me some curlformers, and on top of that found a lot of jumbo flexi rods, so I might start stepping up my rollersetting game! I did a curlformer set and while it hadn't dried all the way through when I took it out, I felt it had some SERIOUS potential and I cannot WAIT until I try it again! It's not only that the curls come out so pretty, but it literally feels like I just blowdried my hair. My hair comes out THAT STRAIGHT at the roots. Like I flat ironed it and then curled the hair, I REALLY loved that I could get that look and feel with my hair without using any heat PERIOD.

Why didn't ya'll TELL ME curlformers was the shizznit!!!? 

I may start doing a curlformer set after every wash day. Mega easy to install and take out and they look just beautiful! I may be burning out this style for the rest of the year.

I DID do a length check and I really see that my hair has grown a LOT in the past 2.5 months. BUT, I'm not going to show you all yet. I'll post pics on here by August. Hopefully by that time, I'll actually be doing a REAL flat iron (finally) and we can make this a genuine reveal. 

HHG ladies!

We're still updating to this thread right? *


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I'm still here. I think the wonderful weather has preoccupied me. I also think we miss your weekly bumps. I will try to remember to bump this thread. Once it drops off the first 3 pages it gets lost.


----------



## candie19 (May 5, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hey ladies checking in as well. I went ahead and fully relaxed my hair the day before Easter. This was the best thing I could ever do for my hair. I tried being natural for 2 years. My hair stayed dry and hair stayed on the floor and I was spending too much money on products that didn't work. I texlaxed for one year but I still wasn't happy with my progress. I wanted more growth. In one year of protective styling, growth aids, texlaxing, constant moisture products my hair only grew should length to armpit in one year. I should have gotten more growth than that, so I'm trying the last resort- relaxing. 
My stylist used Bronner Bros NuExpressions. My hair is loving it! It didn't burn, I'm retaining more moisture, and I already have new growth in my crown. 
I'm going by the following principles:
- no heat styles
- finger combing
- hair off my shoulders or protected ends
- GHE every night 
- overnight prepoo with oil day before wash day 
- country life Maxihair  vitamins

Products I'm using:
Joico shampoos and conditioner 
PrettyWitty77 moisturizer on hair
NJoy's growth serum on scalp

Now that I can actually see my new growth I'm determined to make an inch in a month. Happy hair growing!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



Mskraizy said:


> *Hi ladies. Yet another check in after another hiatus.  I'm sorry I keep disappearing on you ladies. Life is just hectic.
> 
> And because of that, I've been doing next to NOTHING to my hair. I've been trying to keep up with washing and deep conditioning on a weekly basis, if not within my usual 7 day period, at least within 10-14. And then it goes in a bun or whatever, in my satin cap and in a beanie. I know I said I would start styling my hair more but I just haven't had much time. Beanies are EVIL man. A very necessary EVIL!!!! lol
> 
> ...



The curlformers are very nice and I have yet to try them. I'm happy they worked for you. Can't wait to see that update pic. I have my hair in crochet braids and I am loving the low manipulation. Hopefully this will help push me to the next hair level. I will post about my experience so stay tuned.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Hey ladies checking in as well. I went ahead and fully relaxed my hair the day before Easter. This was the best thing I could ever do for my hair. I tried being natural for 2 years. My hair stayed dry and hair stayed on the floor and I was spending too much money on products that didn't work. I texlaxed for one year but I still wasn't happy with my progress. I wanted more growth. In one year of protective styling, growth aids, texlaxing, constant moisture products my hair only grew should length to armpit in one year. I should have gotten more growth than that, so I'm trying the last resort- relaxing.
> My stylist used Bronner Bros NuExpressions. My hair is loving it! It didn't burn, I'm retaining more moisture, and I already have new growth in my crown.
> I'm going by the following principles:
> - no heat styles
> ...



Thanks for checking in. We all have to make those decisions. I made my decision some weeks ago to just stop fooling with my hair. I'm hoping this low manipulation will help me achieve more hair length. 

I'm glad that you assessed your hair needs and addressed them. It's frustrating isn't it when you put forth so much effort and see very little or no hair length. The growth is there, but the length is not and I just don't get it. Anyhow, I'm routing for you and hope that your changed hair regime will help produce more hair length. Stay encouraged and positive because this challenge will continue.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I had stopped doing my weekly checklist waiting on my doctor visit. Um, that visit was a mess and I still haven't gotten my results  So to heck with them. Getting back on my checklist.

Tuesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...(nope but bought a salad)
...Tea spritz...check
...Scalp Massage...skipped
...Smoothie...skipped
...Exercise...skipped
...Visualization...I need to get back on this


----------



## PennyK (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Reporting in with my end of the challenge update. I haven't been checking in here like I would have liked to due to school, finals, and work. I didn't get 12 inches in 12 months but I've definitely made a lot of progress and this is the longest my hair has ever been! The method I ultimately utilized was KISS but I probably kept it a little too simple. I wore a lot of WnGs for the most part and I know that I'll need to trim my ends and the SSKs along with it. But I appreciated being a part of this and I think it's helped in the long run.

My starting pic on May 3, 2013






My progress pic on May 4, 2014


----------



## candie19 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Congrats PennyK you are an inspiration!!!!! Your pic gave me life! We need to keep this thread going!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> I had stopped doing my weekly checklist waiting on my doctor visit. Um, that visit was a mess and I still haven't gotten my results  So to heck with them. Getting back on my checklist.
> 
> Tuesday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Doctor visits are something else. I didn't get my results when I went the beginning of the year to get test done. I had to get another test done recently, and I brought it to their attention that I never got results for the test I had done in January. They claimed they sent it out but I never received it. No news is good news so they say, but I still want to know. I hope you get your results soon


----------



## fancypants007 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



PennyK said:


> Reporting in with my end of the challenge update. I haven't been checking in here like I would have liked to due to school, finals, and work. I didn't get 12 inches in 12 months but I've definitely made a lot of progress and this is the longest my hair has ever been! The method I ultimately utilized was KISS but I probably kept it a little too simple. I wore a lot of WnGs for the most part and I know that I'll need to trim my ends and the SSKs along with it. But I appreciated being a part of this and I think it's helped in the long run.
> 
> My starting pic on May 3, 2013
> 
> ...



You go girl. Glad that you got results and happy that you were part of this challenge. Your results inspire all of us to continue plugging along. Even though this challenge has ended, we still want to continue with it. I contacted the moderators to change date from 2013 to 2014 and we're still waiting for update. Oh well. We will continue to post here in this thread. Congratulations again on your fantastic progress!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Congrats PennyK you are an inspiration!!!!! Your pic gave me life! We need to keep this thread going!



I agree, let's keep it going.

I have renewed enthusiasm and looking forward to moving forward to gain additional inches. Let's say encouraged, motivated and supportive.


----------



## fancypants007 (May 12, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is doing well. I wanted to give results of my crochet braid install which was done a week ago yesterday. I'm loving the low manipulation. I got the Presto curl but I don't think I will be purchasing this hair again. It gets too frizzy.

Overall I am happy with it. The girl used two packs of hair and I used another 1/2 pack to fill in gaps. I told her I didn't want it bulky or bushy which is why she used only 2 packs. I oil my scalp at least 2-3 times a week and spray my natural hair with braid spray. The girl advised me against washing the synthetic hair, but I've seen YouTube videos where ones have washed it. I will plait the synthetic hair and concentrate on washing my scalp. I don't want to neglect my hair while in crochet braids.

I started up with healthy eating, inversion, exercising, taking my supplement etc. I'm hoping that this method will help me achieve some good hair length. Oh I didn't tell you. Before my crochet install, I cut off 3 inches of my hair. Besides the right side was a little longer than left side, so now both sides are even. 

Since I'm planning on keeping these crochet braids in for about a year, I didn't think it hurt. My hair was about MBL, now it's BSL. I do love crochet braids because they are cute and they really are a low manipulation and protective style. I'm hoping I will get some additional length. 

I haven't posted in awhile, but I'm constantly thinking of your ladies and the effort you're putting forth. Hang in there because this challenge is going forward in 2014, 2015, and beyond. Stay positive and encouraged. We may not get the 12 inches, but trying to achieve this goal is so much fun. I was a little discouraged a few months ago, but now I have renewed enthusiasm and I am focusing on what's ahead, hoping for success. We can do  this ladies. Let's stay supportive!


----------



## PennyK (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



candie19 said:


> Congrats PennyK you are an inspiration!!!!! Your pic gave me life! We need to keep this thread going!



Thank you! Thank you! It helped to have people to check in with and have some accountability. Even if it wasn't that often.



fancypants007 said:


> You go girl. Glad that you got results and happy that you were part of this challenge. Your results inspire all of us to continue plugging along. Even though this challenge has ended, we still want to continue with it. I contacted the moderators to change date from 2013 to 2014 and we're still waiting for update. Oh well. We will continue to post here in this thread. Congratulations again on your fantastic progress!



Thank you! I really think the challenged helped me to avoid neglecting my hair. As I said before, my hair has never been this long in my adult life and even though I still need to trim it, it'll still reflect more retention compared to years past.

Thank all of you ladies!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone, another week has come and gone. I do not have much to report. I may not post as often, but I do watch this thread almost every day. I'm happy that some of you want to keep this thread going. Encouragement, support and inspiring pics of success keeps all of us motivated.

I'm still loving my crochet braids. I have to do nothing to my hair but shake and fluff in the morning. I try to oil my scalp at least 3 times a week. My stylist advised against washing my hair because of the synthetic hair, but I think I'm going to wash my scalp only with the hair plaited up this weekend. I've decided to condition my hair using an oil and water mix sprayed directly on my natural hair. I will try to do this lightly at least 3-4 times a week, just to keep the hair from drying out.

I'm trying to do the GHE everyday, but lately it's only be once or twice. I have to improve because I know this will help keep hair moist. I'm taking my hair supplement and  exercising regularly, but I still have to work on eating healthy, taking my water, doing my inversion method, etc. 

I will be taking these crochet's out around the end of June, first week in July and after clarifying, deep conditioning, etc. I will be putting the crochets right back into my hair. I'm hoping this low manipulation will work wonders in helping me retain length.

I hope all of you will continue to stay focus. This hair journey is challenging for some of us and can last for a long time before we reach some of our goals. This is the attitude I'm starting to develop. Rome was not build overnight. Others have already met their hair goals and I applaude you. Let's all of us continue to be positive and support one another as we move forward with this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Let's see if I can get back on track here.

Tuesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Scalp Massage...forgot
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...check
...Visualization...I need to get back on this


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 21, 2014)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Let's see if I can get back on track here.
> 
> Tuesday
> ...Vitamins...check
> ...



I need to actually start!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Wednesday
...Vitamins...check
...Water...check
...Scalp treatment....skipped
...Brought my lunch...check
...Tea spritz...check
...Scalp Massage...forgot
...Smoothie...check
...Exercise...nope
...Visualization...nope


----------



## felic1 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I want to have some crochet braids installed here in Detroit. I think it will be a good alternative!!


----------



## fancypants007 (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



felic1 said:


> I want to have some crochet braids installed here in Detroit. I think it will be a good alternative!!



I'm loving my crochet braids because they are low manipulation and easy, easy, easy to take care of. I also like the fact that it's not too stressful on my hair and scalp, and I can easily get to my scalp to clean, oil, massage, etc.

I spray my natural hair with oil and water mix to moisturize, and I put on my plastic cap for GHE and in the morning my hair is so moisturized. I just shake, fluff and go. I can see new growth, but I have to up my eating healthy and inversion for even greater results. 

I hope you find someone in Detroit that can do them for you.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

I got off track again with the holiday. Getting back on track today


----------



## caliscurls (May 27, 2014)

Checking in. My hair is doing great in spite of my need to be a PJ. I've been rotating products every month or every 3 weeks though so I guess that's semi-consistent 

Still keeping my hair in buns or twisted updo styles. Curlformer sets on occasion and they look so cute but my hair behaves and feels better with direct heat. Im going to keep experimenting with the curlformers. I think I need to finger comb them into just a couple of large Bantu knots or flat twists after day one to keep my ends from tangling so much. 

As for my up dos, even with the curlformer sets, my flexi-8s are my new best friend. No need for bands or hair ties. 

Yesterday makes me 14 months post my last relaxer, I'm shooting for at least 20 months before I cut the rest of the relaxed ends off.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Checking in. My hair is doing great in spite of my need to be a PJ. I've been rotating products every month or every 3 weeks though so I guess that's semi-consistent
> 
> Still keeping my hair in buns or twisted updo styles. Curlformer sets on occasion and they look so cute but my hair behaves and feels better with direct heat. Im going to keep experimenting with the curlformers. I think I need to finger comb them into just a couple of large Bantu knots or flat twists after day one to keep my ends from tangling so much.
> 
> ...



Glad that things are going well for you. You must be going natural? That thought is crossing my mind more and more. I have been natural several times and I always go back to relaxer. But those natural styles are sooo cute. 
I haven't been here in awhile, but I frequent this thread a lot. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

Hello everyone,

I haven't been here for it seems a long time. One reason, is I have been so busy at work. Anyhow I wanted to check in. Everything is going fine with my hair, at least I hope it is. I'm still in crochet braids and it's been 5 weeks. They still look good, but I have lots of new growth. My problem, is retaining what I grow. I won't be taking them down until the end of June, but I want to put crochet right back in. I think I'm going to try the Anthony dickey method, using lots of Eden coconut cleansing conditioner and mixed chicks deep conditioner. I will see what happens. 

I stopped oiling my scalp and try to keep my natural hair moisturized by using an oil and water mix and alternating it with Mane and Tail detangler. I also do GHE at least 3-4 times a week. I try to cleanse my scalp with witch hazel or baby wipes. I cut off my scraggly ends (about 3 inch worth) before I got crochet braids. I'm hoping low manipulation is my answer to retaining length.

I'm going to a different girl to get my crochet install sometime in July. I hope she will do a better job than this last girl. This is my go to style and I want to keep them in for at least a year. I just fluff and shake in the morning and I'm good to go. I love this style and it is so cute besides. 

Just wanted to let everyone know, I'm still here. I hope everyone else is doing fine. I had setbacks, but I'm not giving up. I'm experiencing a renewed attitude about growing hair. For me, it seems like it's taking a minute, but probably it was me, who was making it that way. I will assess my take down in a couple of weeks, and check in to share my progress. Stay motivated everyone and positive and by no means, do not give up!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*

^^It's not the same without you.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 9, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Glad that things are going well for you. You must be going natural? That thought is crossing my mind more and more. I have been natural several times and I always go back to relaxer. But those natural styles are sooo cute. I haven't been here in awhile, but I frequent this thread a lot. Thanks for checking in.


Yeah I'm the opposite  have been relaxed a few times but  always go back to natural. Hopefully this is the last time I switch fences. The reasons I go back haven't changed, lol.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



faithVA said:


> ^^It's not the same without you.



Thanks, that is sooo sweet. I love this thread because of the support from all you ladies. So we will continue to move forward and stay supportive and motivated.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Yeah I'm the opposite  have been relaxed a few times but  always go back to natural. Hopefully this is the last time I switch fences. The reasons I go back haven't changed, lol.



I'm glad for you. I visited NJoy's website and she had a pic of her hair flat ironed and her hair is off the chain. It looks so thick. I'm thinking about maybe...... natural.... I'm planning on keeping crochet braids in my hair for about a year and I wasn't planning on doing a touchup until the end of that year. I believe NJoy went about 17 months without a relaxer and then she cut off her relaxed ends. I don't know if I will, just something to think about. But I'm happy for you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 10, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Hello everyone,  I haven't been here for it seems a long time. One reason, is I have been so busy at work. Anyhow I wanted to check in. Everything is going fine with my hair, at least I hope it is. I'm still in crochet braids and it's been 5 weeks. They still look good, but I have lots of new growth. My problem, is retaining what I grow. I won't be taking them down until the end of June, but I want to put crochet right back in. I think I'm going to try the Anthony dickey method, using lots of Eden coconut cleansing conditioner and mixed chicks deep conditioner. I will see what happens.  I stopped oiling my scalp and try to keep my natural hair moisturized by using an oil and water mix and alternating it with Mane and Tail detangler. I also do GHE at least 3-4 times a week. I try to cleanse my scalp with witch hazel or baby wipes. I cut off my scraggly ends (about 3 inch worth) before I got crochet braids. I'm hoping low manipulation is my answer to retaining length.  I'm going to a different girl to get my crochet install sometime in July. I hope she will do a better job than this last girl. This is my go to style and I want to keep them in for at least a year. I just fluff and shake in the morning and I'm good to go. I love this style and it is so cute besides.  Just wanted to let everyone know, I'm still here. I hope everyone else is doing fine. I had setbacks, but I'm not giving up. I'm experiencing a renewed attitude about growing hair. For me, it seems like it's taking a minute, but probably it was me, who was making it that way. I will assess my take down in a couple of weeks, and check in to share my progress. Stay motivated everyone and positive and by no means, do not give up!



Hopefully the crotchet braids will help you with retention. Have you determined if your ends are dry, over moisturized, or splitting? Or is it just the manipulation? I had a little bit of breakage last month and I know it's because 1. The PJ in me and me using too many products. My fine hair just can't handle it. And 2. My bone straight relaxed ends can't handle curlformers. 

When I used to wear braids and crotchet braids I noticed that in order for me to retain length the cornrows or the braids themselves had to be at least 1/2 the width of my finger. Anything less than that would result in breakage. Mini twists for example would cause me a major setback. 

It sounds like you've got a good moisture routine going on though and have pulled back on the oiling. Crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: 12 inches in 12 months - 2013*



caliscurls said:


> Hopefully the crotchet braids will help you with retention. Have you determined if your ends are dry, over moisturized, or splitting? Or is it just the manipulation? I had a little bit of breakage last month and I know it's because 1. The PJ in me and me using too many products. My fine hair just can't handle it. And 2. My bone straight relaxed ends can't handle curlformers.
> 
> When I used to wear braids and crotchet braids I noticed that in order for me to retain length the cornrows or the braids themselves had to be at least 1/2 the width of my finger. Anything less than that would result in breakage. Mini twists for example would cause me a major setback.
> 
> It sounds like you've got a good moisture routine going on though and have pulled back on the oiling. Crossing my fingers for ya!



Thanks so much for the encouragement. I don't know really why I have a retention problem, but before my crochet install I cut off my scraggly thin ends which was around 3 inches of hair. I also was combing my hair almost everyday, sometimes twice a day. I thought it was OK because I was only seeing around 2 or 3 strands of hair in my comb. 

Anyhow, I'm appreciating more and more, finger combing. Since I have crochet braids, I will not be combing as much, only during take down. You said something very interesting about cornroll braids. I didn't understand why my stylist braided my cornrolls the way she did, but I'm wondering if she took into consideration that my hair is fine strands and she braided my hair accordingly. She did ask me if I wanted the curve or straight back. She said the curve would be better. I just find what you said to be interesting.

I will oil my scalp 3 times a week and massage for about 10 minutes each time. I want to try rinsing my hair with water since it's moisture and then spraying my natural hair lightly with oil spray 2-3 times a week. I'm also consistently back to doing the GHE at least 4-5 times a week. This is what I'm thinking about doing for the next several months while in crochet braids. 

I'm hoping that I can learn what I need to do to help increase length retention. Still learning and experimenting. Hopefully I will get this thing right, but I am not giving up.  At end of month, when I take crochets down, I will report back on my results. Everyone, please stay positive and encouraged and continue to put forth effort to achieve your hair goals. I am routing for us all!


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

How can i get 6 inches each month for the remainder of 2014....Oh lord, i need a miracle supplement. I got 1'' in 2months, first ever so how do i increase that to 1'' per month for the next 6 months.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 15, 2014)

This is just my opinion, but it's going to take a lot of extra effort. When I first started this challenge I was getting around .75 every month which is still very good. But then it stopped. Probably because I was not giving it my all.

Certainly I believe that hair massages with some type of oil is good. I use to use a massaging tool of some sort, but now since my hair is in crochet braids, I massage my hair for about 10 minutes after I apply my oil. My newgrowth seems to be so thick.

Another way is keeping hair and ends moisturized and lubricated. Another is eating healthy, lots of protein, green vegetables, taking supplements like hair growth vitamin, collagen, MSM. Doing very little to hair, keep it simple. Protective styling is also very helpful as well as GHE. I'm doing the low manipulation process. I wore protective styles, but I was doing something to my hair everyday. With crochet braids, I just oil and massage scalp, keep natural hair moisturized, do GHE and leave my hair alone. I can't wait to take them out to see how my hair progressed.

I think it's possible to get an inch a month. It's going to take hard work, effort and consistency and you should be able to achieve if not 1 inch, close to it. Perhaps others will chime in with their 2 cents worth.

Cheering you on girl. Hoping that you get that 1 inch a month in the next 6 months. Stay positive and focus.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 15, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> How can i get 6 inches each month for the remainder of 2014....Oh lord, i need a miracle supplement. I got 1'' in 2months, first ever so how do i increase that to 1'' per month for the next 6 months.



I would love 6 inches in 6 months too.  I added some extra things to my regimen that I started on June 1st to help me along.  

1. Added biotin supplements 
2. Added iron supplements (Dr. Suggestion)
3. Added more PS
4. Added coffee oil


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, I hope all are doing well in keeping up with their hair regimes. 

It's hard to say how my hair is doing because it's in crochet braids. Sunday will be 7 weeks and they are still holding up well. I trim the frizz off where I see it. I will be taking them down next week at the 8 week mark.

I have Friday and Saturday blocked off for take down, to wash and deep condition. I want to take my time detangling because I want to retain what I grow.

I try to keep hair moisturized but I know sometimes this may lead to matting. I will post my updates in another couple of weeks.

Hang in there everyone. This challenge is now for 2014 and beyond. I have renewed motivation and want to pass it on to all of you. Stay consistent and positive while we train our hair to do what we want and not what it wants. I purchase some Wen products to see how it will work with my hair. I'm going to try doing the Anthony Dickey method. I hear that some products can also wreck havoc on your hair. This is a new day for me, and this low manipulation thing may be the answer to helping me retain all that I grow. 

I'm cheering all of us. We want to accomplish this, so lets do it!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 24, 2014)

Well after agonizing over it for weeks I finally big chopped late last week. I am SO glad I did, I feel like I've been reunited with an old friend, lol. I really missed my curls and the ease of my natural hair but I do feel like I'm kinda starting over..
- my buns are so puny, lol! Time to break out the homemade satin donut 
- braided styles don't stay the way they used to..have to use more pins  
- the sides are sooo much shorter than the back. The back is a little past APL, the front is well everywhere from ear length to shoulder length. 
- the texture is bangin'
- the thickness is awesome 
- I already know from the past that wash n go's are not my friend so they will rarely be done
- my routine may not change much, I'm going to stick to keeping it stretched or straight. It's just a matter if styling. 

At first I thought I was going to regret not waiting longer but I couldn't be happier. NOW the growth journey really starts. Everyday I want to play in it but contain myself. I'm really looking forward to seeing it flourish from here.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 26, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> Well after agonizing over it for weeks I finally big chopped late last week. I am SO glad I did, I feel like I've been reunited with an old friend, lol. I really missed my curls and the ease of my natural hair but I do feel like I'm kinda starting over..
> - my buns are so puny, lol! Time to break out the homemade satin donut
> - braided styles don't stay the way they used to..have to use more pins
> - the sides are sooo much shorter than the back. The back is a little past APL, the front is well everywhere from ear length to shoulder length.
> ...



Glad to hear about your decision. I know it was huge but you did it!

I'm thinking about going natural too, but I'm going to wait. I have a year to think about it because I'm going to keep crochet braids in for that long. To me, it's all about trying to find the right products and techniques to get your hair to flourish. I'm still struggling with relaxed hair. I will be trying some new products to see how they work. Also gentle techniques are important. 

I hope your hair grows and grows from this point forward. I know what you mean when you say, a new day and you are starting afresh. Stay positive and keep doing your best to achieve hair length. Look at some inspirational pics. I just viewed NJoy's site again and her hair as really grown in a year. Stay motivated. I can't wait to see that progress.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am still here, but I just don't post as frequent.

I hope everyone is still doing well with their regimes. I will be taking down my crochet braids this weekend. I have blocked off Friday and Saturday all day to do what I need to do. 

I will be doing a overnight oil treatment, cleansing wash in AM, protein treatment, henna gloss treatment, NJoy's purifying treatment and finally doing a deep moisture treatment under a steamer and then I will be plaiting my hair in piggyback braids and leaving them in for about 3 weeks before I get another crochet install. I will be sporting a short wig during that time.

I'm anxious to see how much growth I got because I cut off around 3 inches. I will post an update on Monday if not before.

Stay encouraged everyone and keep consistent with those regimes. I'm hoping that this low manipulation is the key for me. Stay tuned.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, I hope everyone is doing well.

Just wanted to check in to report how things went this past weekend. It took me about 1 to 2 hours to completely remove my synthetic hair and undo my cornrolls. As I took each plait down, I saturated it with coconut oil because I was doing an overnight oil treatment. The next day, I took my Cowboy magic serum and some oil/conditioner/water mix and proceeded to detangle my hair. I had very little buildup so it wasn't that bad. I have to admit I was trimming/cutting the scraggly ends. I think it may be because I'm focus on perhaps going natural which is why I think I was getting scissor happy.

I section my hair in about 10-12 plaits and using 6/13 Wen cleansing conditioner I wash each plait. I left the cleanser on for about 30-40 minutes and rinsed out. I forgot to do the detox treatment, but I did protein treatment, followed up with henna and indigo. I have to get a stronger brand of indigo or leave it on longer because it did not turn my gray hair just around my hairline black, just a coppery brown color. I rinsed out and my hair was so strong. (I'm beginning to understand that because I have fine hair strands, my hair needs protein treatments infused with henna because it adds additional integrity structure to my hair). 

Next I did a deep moisture conditioner under dryer for 15 minutes and finally as a final rinse, I infused herbs and added 1T of acv and poured over my head. My hair was so soft. I combed through and proceeded to apply leave in, oils, and butter, pinned up and went to bed. In AM, I put on my wig because I was going to my meeting, and when I returned, I put my hair in piggyback braids during the LOC method. 

I was not concentrating on length this time which is very unusual for me. My hair did grow, but I didn't measure how much. I was focusing on how my hair appeared, if it was healthy looking, thick, etc. The appearance of my hair looked good. I will be doing another install of crochet braids around the end of July. I was pleased with the outcome but I really will be able to tell how my hair is doing after my next install. I really hope that this low manipulation is the key to me gaining hair length. Just wanted to report that all went well. 

I try to stay motivated and focus. I'm giving myself time to gain the length I desire. I combed my hair very little and will continue to use the comb occasionally. I changed hair products, but I kept many. I do a scalp massage every morning, I'm trying to eat healthy, taking supplement. I oil my scalp 3 times a week, and I lightly spray my hair with oil and water mix to keep moist. Stay focus ladies and continue to put forth effort to achieve your hair length goals.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 1, 2014)

*I feel like I've totally abandoned LHCF altogether! I'm sorry ladies, just a lot of life going down on my end. I got a notification for another challenge I'm in and then I remembered to check in over here. =/

On the downside, I've discovered my hair is having MAJOR breakage lately. I keep getting little broken strands popping off all the time. What did it was when I finally decided to style/moisturize my hair in the bathroom sink and it was a true eye opener. Little curly q's EVERYWHERE. I almost died. All on my shirt, all over the sink, I can't ever remember my hair being this bad...except the days before I started caring for my hair. =(

So what I've been doing lately is trying to moisturize by means of water, moisturizing conditioner, oil, and avocado butter. I've done it two days already and I'm already seeing a dramatic cutback on broken strands though I still lose a few every now and again. Ultimately, I want to lose NONE. I mean, cause I was just wondering how come I'm always around the same length every month when I've been bunning and braiding and wearing my beanie (WITH the satin bonnet) like mad. It just didn't make sense.

These days I do my hair in the bathroom with a bright shirt on so I can monitor the hairs that I'm losing. I think the moisturizing my ends daily is going to help me start growing and retaining again but I won't really know if it's working until I detangle on wash day. =/

And with that, I also trimmed off .5 an inch a few days ago. *rolling eyes* I'm doing a braid regimen seems like. I do my wash day, put in a braid set that will ultimately take two days to dry, and every day after I wash day I moisturize my ends by means of water/conditioner/oil/butter. This is my first week moisturizing daily, but I've been doing the braid regimen for about a month now. I'm hoping for a change in length and health come the end of July!

Sorry I've been away from you all. Hope that you all are doing well!*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> *I feel like I've totally abandoned LHCF altogether! I'm sorry ladies, just a lot of life going down on my end. I got a notification for another challenge I'm in and then I remembered to check in over here. =/
> 
> On the downside, I've discovered my hair is having MAJOR breakage lately. I keep getting little broken strands popping off all the time. What did it was when I finally decided to style/moisturize my hair in the bathroom sink and it was a true eye opener. Little curly q's EVERYWHERE. I almost died. All on my shirt, all over the sink, I can't ever remember my hair being this bad...except the days before I started caring for my hair. =(
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in. Girl I know you will get in control of that breakage and halt it in its tracks. We all have been there and feel your pain. I agree, I don't want no hair to break, shed, etc. But we know that is not being realistic. We know we will have certain setbacks, but the key is, to get in control of it before it gets out of control.

I'm learning each day about how to take care of my hair and when I think I have it, something else happens. It really does not make any sense. I'm learning how important protein is to my fine strands. I'm really hoping that low manipulation is beneficial for my hair more so than protective styling. Anyhow, I'm routing for you. It already sounds like you have the breakage under control. 

Don't worry about not posting often, we know you are still here and appreciate when you do check in. I'm taking my time this go round and trying to focus my attention more on hair health instead of growth and length. If you have the health, the others will follow. Stay consistent with your efforts and they will pay off.


----------



## Mane Event (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm checking in! 
I have not cut since starting this challenge in May 2013. (cutting has always been my problem). 

I have no plans to cut for the balance of the year since I'm hiding my hair (in cornrows) under half wigs. I've had two cornrow installations since the beginning of the year  Yes, I was due for my next one like yesterday but I'm really riding this one out. I rarely have issues with matting. 

Anywho, for the first part of the year, let's call it Q1, I was really into topical growth aids - good ol'  - MTG and Megatek mixture.  I've since taken a break from those and kicked up my vitamin game. I'm currently taking MSM, Collegan, and Manetabolism.  I think I like manetabolism so far (I'm almost done with my first bottle). I may try this for another month but I'm highly considering hf37 - an oldie but goody. 

I've been slacking on inversions *sighs*


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 3, 2014)

Mane Event said:


> I'm checking in!
> I have not cut since starting this challenge in May 2013. (cutting has always been my problem).
> 
> I have no plans to cut for the balance of the year since I'm hiding my hair (in cornrows) under half wigs. I've had two cornrow installations since the beginning of the year  Yes, I was due for my next one like yesterday but I'm really riding this one out. I rarely have issues with matting.
> ...



Thanks for checking in. It's nice to hear that we are still on this challenge. How is MTG working for you. I love that stuff because it gave me noticeably growth. I'm now using my homemade version of the "potion". 

I can't wait to put my crochet install back in. The crochet style is cute, while my natural hair is resting in cornroll braids. I often think about those whose hair grew tremendously due to leaving their hair alone. The Youtuber who started 18 inches in 18 months got her results because she did cornroll braids and kept them in for 2-3 months. I frequent these websites because it motivates me to continue to leave my hair alone.

I'm taking manetabolism too. I bought the 3-4 bottle set. I stopped for awhile, but now I'm taking them again. Hopefully can see results.

Girl, all of us have been slacking, but we are not giving up! Continue to stay focus and motivated as we all try to achieve our hair goals of inches plus inches plus inches and beyond.


----------



## Mskraizy (Jul 5, 2014)

fancypants007 said:


> Thanks for checking in. Girl I know you will get in control of that breakage and halt it in its tracks. We all have been there and feel your pain. I agree, I don't want no hair to break, shed, etc. But we know that is not being realistic. We know we will have certain setbacks, but the key is, to get in control of it before it gets out of control.
> 
> *I'm learning each day about how to take care of my hair and when I think I have it, something else happens.* It really does not make any sense. I'm learning how important protein is to my fine strands. *I'm really hoping that low manipulation is beneficial for my hair more so than protective styling.* Anyhow, I'm routing for you. It already sounds like you have the breakage under control.
> 
> Don't worry about not posting often, we know you are still here and appreciate when you do check in. *I'm taking my time this go round and trying to focus my attention more on hair health instead of growth and length.* If you have the health, the others will follow. Stay consistent with your efforts and they will pay off.


 
*Thanks fancypants007! *

*@ the red, girl you ain't NEVA LIED! Man I thought I was on top of things and my hair obviously was feelin otherwise! lol*

*@ the bolded, me and you both. Healthy hair is beautiful hair no matter the length but you're right, length always follows healthy hair and that's what I need to focus on more.*

*A**t the moment** though** I was so ready to throw my hands up, quit the whole haircare thing, dye my hair, fry it with a flat iron, I was just OVER it. I even contemplated just relaxing it!*

*But then I was like *










*And decided to just be pro-active about the situation. No more deadlines to reach any lengths for the rest of forever. From now on, the only thing I'm going to focus on is Not. Losing. HAIR! If you don't lose hair, of course it'll get longer right?! *

*I've only really moisturized like 3 days this week but it seemed okay when I took my braids down for a braidout it still felt moisturized and I didn't get too many broken strands. If I had to guess, maybe somewhere around 20? BUT, I still haven't done wash day yet. erplexed Not really looking forward to that.*

*But I'm starting to realize my hair is HOT. lol I'm not even sure I WANT waist length hair anymore but I know deep down that I do. I'll probably just have to move to New York or something to wear it loose! *

*But I think my hair will be okay. I'm kinda curious. I know breakage in itself is not healthy, but how much breakage would be considered "healthy"?*

*Thanks for not kicking me to the curb. I been missin you ladies though!!!!!! We gotta get this right for our next reveals! Should we have an end of the year reveal? Maybe that'll help keep me up on moisturizing everyday if I gotta show ya'll what my progress **is **at the end of December... lol! *


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mskraizy said:


> *Thanks fancypants007! *
> 
> *@ the red, girl you ain't NEVA LIED! Man I thought I was on top of things and my hair obviously was feelin otherwise! lol*
> 
> ...



Girl, I'm just trying to keep this thread light. You can post pics anytime you feel like it. This hair journey is quite challenging for some of us, and I'm finding so much pleasure in just leaving my hair ALONE!

I oil my scalp 3 times a week, I moisturized my hair with oil and water only, 3 times a week. I do GHE when I oil my scalp. I try to do my hair ends with water and butter as often as I can to keep them moist. I usually pin them back up so they are protected. 

I have my hair in piggyback plaits and I just throw on my short wig until I get my next crochet install in another couple of weeks. I will be able to tell how my hair is doing after I take them down which probably will be sometime in September. 

I noticed when I took my crochets down last month, that my hair appeared to be different. I'm trying to think if I had any broken hair, but I had lots of shed hair. To answer your question, the only thing I remember about breakage is what Wanakee said... "You can't stop your hair from breaking, but you can get in control of that breakage". This is what I focus on when I see breakage. I pull out my handy dandy protein products and go to work to halt that breakage in its tracks.

You hair is so beautiful so keep doing what you are doing to get in control of that breakage. My hair on the other hand is fine strands which is delicate and can easily break. I'm understanding how much I need to do protein treatment. I do a protein treatment every 8 weeks when I come out of my braids, and then I reinforce it with henna to build integrity into my hair strands. I'm just hoping that my hair responds. If I see this, then it encourages me to continue doing what I'm doing.

I also changed hair products and will see what difference they make. Hang in there girl. You will overcome this breakage and be on your way to that WSL that we all desire. Stay positive and continue to put forth effort. You will be rewarded in the end.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is doing well with their personal regimes. I'm still very motivated and committed to get increase inches. I continue to follow my limited regime of oiling scalp, moisturizing hair, massaging scalp, exercising, taking supplements, and trying to eat healthy. 

My hair is peaking out from braids which equals new growth. But this is not my problem. My problem is length retention. I have an appointment to get my next crochet install at the end of this month. I will detox my hair and scalp, do a protein treatment, henna treatment, deep moisture condition and apply LOC method before install.

I'm hoping to see more growth this go around. 

Nothing is different with me, just wanted to check in with everyone. Stay motivated and committed by putting forth effort to achieve hair goals. This time around I'm focusing more on quality hair products that can help me achieve my goals. Stay focus and consistent everyone as we all try to do our best to achieve our hair goals.


----------



## candie19 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey ladies!!! Checking in. Here's the update on my hair....
April 19- I fully relaxed my hair. I went a whole year trying to transition it was just too much. I loved being fully relaxed but I couldn't get a regime. I spent $$$$ on so many products that didn't work. My hair was shedding and breaking everywhere. I was still using Joico but my hair hated it. So I came across a thread on porosity. Took the test and I'm *low porosity* Who knew!!! I've gone back to what worked over 10 years ago when I was relaxed- Keracare and Mane N Tale. Starting my hair journey over again...
Here's my reggie:
Pre-poo: oil rinse with heat
Shampoo: Keracare moisture 
Deep condition: Keracare Humecto / mane n tail (alternating each week)
Moisturizer: Paul Mitchell the conditioner, EVOO, Rosemary oil, water, and glycerin 
I'm using NJoy's hair oil....that stuff works! 

Here's my starting pic.... My hair isn't a long as it want it but my thickness is unreal. My pic yesterday from my touch-up and fresh trim.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 21, 2014)

candie19 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Checking in. Here's the update on my hair....
> April 19- I fully relaxed my hair. I went a whole year trying to transition it was just too much. I loved being fully relaxed but I couldn't get a regime. I spent $$$$ on so many products that didn't work. My hair was shedding and breaking everywhere. I was still using Joico but my hair hated it. So I came across a thread on porosity. Took the test and I'm *low porosity* Who knew!!! I've gone back to what worked over 10 years ago when I was relaxed- Keracare and Mane N Tale. Starting my hair journey over again...
> Here's my reggie:
> Pre-poo: oil rinse with heat
> ...



Thanks for checking in. We all have to make decisions that is going to be best for us. The pic of your hair looks sooo healthy. Often we have to start afresh with this hair journey.

I'm going to access my hair when I come out of my second install of crochet braids which won't be until the end of September. I will be getting my second install this weekend. I cut off around 3 inches of scraggly ends, before my first install. My hair is now in piggyback braids and the new growth is sprouting all around these braids. I'm hoping these braids will help me with length retention. If I don't see any progress at the end of September, I may be cutting and starting all over again too.

It took a lot of courage for you to decide after a year to go back to relaxing. Hoping that you will see some good results. The products you will be using are good. I try to keep in mind something that Kimmeytube said, and that was... hair is or like a fiber and we need to treat it as such. Some fibers are very thick and strong like denim, twill, canvass, but other fibers like satin, chiffon, silk are more delicate. My hair is fine which means it easily breaks and I need to be extra gentle when I'm taking care of it. I'm trying to implement all of these things to help me learn this process (which I believe is not hard) to grow hair. Wishing you the best and please keep us posted. 

Stay consistent everyone. This hair journey is not over, at least for some of us. We want hair length, strength, and beauty. Let's work hard to achieve our goal.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update. I took down my piggyback braids to prepare my hair for the next install of crochet braids.

My piggyback braids have been in almost a month and while I was in these braids I moisturized my hair with oil and water 3 times a week and oiled my scalp 3 times a week. I tried to keep ends moisturized everyday and I pinned braids up in bun while wearing my wig. I did little of nothing else to my hair. I was a little scared, because I thought my hair would be so dry, well to my surprise my hair was soft, moisturized and strong.

I finger detangled my hair in sections and then combed thru with wide tooth comb. I had shedding but it was not unusual. My hair appeared to be thick and my ends conditioned. I tried to keep my ends protected everyday with oil, water, and butter. I was very pleased with the aftereffects of my hair after being protected away for almost a month.

I will be doing my overnight oil treatment, cleansing hair, detoxing hair and scalp, protein treatment, overnight henna treatment, indigo treatment, deep moisture treatment and final herbal rinse with ACV. I will be doing all of this over a two span period (Thursday and Friday). I will then follow up with LOB method, plait and Saturday AM going to get my install. 

I'm hoping for some improvements to my hair. I changed hair products and I'm wondering if this is helping. I'm also understanding that my fine hair strands need additional reinforcement with protein treatment and henna. I'm also doing scalp massages for about 3-5 minutes everyday. I need to learn how to retain length. Many express to keep the hair moisturized especially the ends and protective styles. I have been doing this over the years, but have had little success. I'm thinking that perhaps low manipulation coupled with protective styles may be the answer for me.

I'm still working on this hair journey in trying to understand my hair and how to get good results. We're all here to share and to keep each other motivated. I'm seriously thinking about transitioning to natural, but I'm not sure. I will continue to keep my regime simple and do very little to my hair. I hope it pays off in the end. Stay consistent and focus everyone and don't forget to check in.


----------



## Mskraizy (Aug 1, 2014)

*caliscurls, you big chopped!?!?!?!?!!!!!

CONGRATS GIRL!!!! How have you been enjoying it? {I'm like a whole month late! lol} I'm so happy for you!

Hi ladies! I'm excited but I'm not sure i have a right to be. I monitored my hair all through the month of July and my last length check was June 20 up until yesterday {July 31} and I think I see some progress. Now after the June 20th length check, I DID chop off half an inch after I discovered the major breakage going on and that was just a knee-jerk reaction. But I feel like my hair has grown back and a little more than it was.

I'm not going to post the length check pics or comparisons cause ummmm, I'm in my bra and I don't want to post those. lol! But by...September? Whenever it's three months, I'll post a length check and we'll see because I'm hoping I'll be closer to waist length by then!

So I think I've kinda figured out what I need to do and how I can get back on track. I think this is what I need to get my hair in gear again!! HHG ladies!!*


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey Mskraizy ! I did indeed and LOVE IT! Even though I'm not over the moon on the length I love my hair and am glad I stopped messing around and just cut it, lol. It's been six weeks as of today since the scissors had their way and my hair is doing great. 2.5 of those weeks have been in mini twists...they are so versatile and easy to care for! They've even curbed the PJ that's always lurking in my head. In fact I've been looking at my stash thinking "Really Caliscurls?!"  

Right now I'm just trying to stay focused on health because length will surely follow (but it's hard to do that! I usually check length like every week  ) Mini twists are looking like a go to style for the rest of the year for sure while I wait for some real length. They are also great for my lifestyle as I work out 6 days a week.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 26, 2014)

Just checking in...since I chip chopped away my retention has been superb. The only thing that has changed with my routine is that I'm trying to use up all my extra stash and then simplify...seriously simplify. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## fancypants007 (Aug 27, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> Just checking in...since I chip chopped away my retention has been superb. The only thing that has changed with my routine is that I'm trying to use up all my extra stash and then simplify...seriously simplify.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?



Thanks for checking in and I'm glad that things are going well with your hair and retention.

I'm still hanging in there, but I'm not checking in as much because I have nothing to report. I have my hair in crochet braids which are doing well and when I take them down next month I will give a full report. 

I'm really getting into massaging my hair on a regular basis. I find myself doing it in sections for about 2 minutes and then moving to the next section. My hair is tingling when I'm finish. I'm also only moisturizing by hair at least 3 times a week and I'm very rarely oiling my scalp. When I moisturize my natural hair underneath crochet braids, I use this mix which has oil in it and it gets to my scalp. I will have a better idea of how my hair has progressed when I take crochet down.

I'm still trying to eat healthy and have upped things a bit. I try to stay faithful to my exercising which I try to do at least 4-5 times a week. I hope everyone else is doing well with their regimes. I'm still hoping for long hair and I believe that this low manipulation and protective styles is the answer for me. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## LadyAmani (Oct 28, 2015)

I love this challenge! Can we start another one for 2015/2016?


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 28, 2015)

LadyAmani said:


> I love this challenge! Can we start another one for 2015/2016?


If one starts, I'm in!


----------



## nothidden (Nov 2, 2015)

myfaithrising said:


> If one starts, I'm in!


Ditto...


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 2, 2015)

me too


----------



## fletgee (Nov 2, 2015)

I would be in.


----------



## Kells (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm down too.
That's 6 of us so far. 
So who will start the thread?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2015)

I want to join too


----------

